# Crazy Clementines May /June Cycle Buddies Part 8



## ~ Chux ~

Here's your new home Ladies.................happy chatting!!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Bookmark


----------



## Amy76

Ok so I've just typed up a long post & it said there was an error & lost everything!    twice!!!   it turns out that having a new home in long term cycle buddies is a bit more complicated but with a bit of help we've got one now  

Sarah how exciting that you are in the second trimester, I hope the weekend of work was ok & your scan goes well, it will be interesting to see if Pierre is a Pierre or pierrina x  

Amoeba I hope the next 3 weeks isn't too crazy, at least being busy will help the time go quickly, I hope the appointment on Tuesday goes well & jellybean behaves x  

Ljh I hope you've had a lovely weekend with your friends & family celebrating your grandads 80th birthday   only just over a week til you go away, hopefully being away will help you relax & make this cycle successful x  

Wildflower I hope you are feeling a bit better   Hopefully hearing all the different examples of types of families that we come from has hopefully helped reassure you that a family of any type or size can be special x  

Snowy I hope you & Lizzie are enjoying all your classes, I won't be telling anyone off unless they are really naughty! x  

Nahla how exciting that the twins are trying purée   I hope you have had a lovely weekend in Hamburg with H & that things continue to go well, fx things will get sorted with the au pair soon x  

Lillie I hope the studying has gone well, a 6 hour round trip sounds rubbish!   wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow & Tuesday x  

Kalm I hope Ethan has been sleeping better again & that you've had a nice weekend x  

Beccaboo how are you & the twins doing? When is your next appointment? We had another storm tonight with lots of rain, thunder & lightening but it didn't last as long as the one on Tuesday, I hope you have had a nice weekend x  

Cara I think you might have started your fet now? I hope it is going well x  

Smileycat I hope you had a fab holiday & that the return to work goes ok & there are no more crazy hours, remember you & the twins are a priority now x  

Helen I hope you have a fab holiday with your sister x  

Muchmore how is the ponch? Has your heroine been on any more adventures? I hope you have found a nice spot in your garden for your new rose & that you have had a good weekend x  

Westies sorry to hear you have been struggling   I hope the appointment on Wednesday goes well & helps restore your positivity   hopefully coming off the metformin will make you feel better, I hope you have a lovely holiday x  

Hello Maisie, nickynack, qwerkily & anyone else I've missed  

I went to the local kite festival yesterday & saw a giant batman kite, obviously it would have been more impressive if it had been the fertility superhero but I don't think he is well known enough yet!   I also had a lovely raspberry frozen yogurt & some maple & pecan fudge   I went to the gym today & did 75 mins of stepping & 6 mins on the power plate & felt good so hopefully I am starting to get fit again   I have my follow up on 23rd June with the medical director at my clinic, he only seems to deal with bad news or problem cases - we saw him after our first failure when he said I needed the myomectomy & might end up having a hysterectomy!   I think realistically we will try one last go with de abroad before we give up but it will be interesting to see what he has to say


----------



## wildflower

Hi
Amy thanks yes I'm feeling a whole lot better. All the brilliant responses helped hugely xxx

I had a lovely night out with friends last night and we had some good heart to hearts about how tough marriage can be after kids arrive. I can't remember who it was but I'm pretty sure someone on here over the last year mentioned a course or method that you can work through as a couple to improve your relationship? My memory is so vague I can't remember details but I'm pretty sure it was mentioned on this thread...
Can anyone remember? Was it Muchmore? Kalm?

I hope everyone finds their way safely here to the new thread! Good work on sorting it Amy

I hope you all had good weekends
Xxx


----------



## KALM

A quick good luck for your exam(s) tomorrow Lillie!

Wildflower.. I seem to remember what you were taking about.. Was it maybe baby ninja who mentioned a method she'd used? I'll see if I can look up the post if I get time whilst BF tomorrow.

More anon, got to sleep now!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Wildflower I'm pretty sure it was Babyninja too. It was quite early on I think. Might be worth looking through the posts on her profile rather than trawling through our long long thread  
Amy the poncho is nearly done at last. The writing has taken a bit of a backseat in a very busy work period, which is a shame. I'm trying to get back to it though. 
AFM had a good chat with Dh yesterday about everything fertility related. We haven't been able to talk much lately cos he has been getting through the grief of losing his dad etc I think. Neither of us still feel that ready to head for adoption ... still clinging to that crazy hope of natural bfp. But it was good to at least be talking again.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello CC's

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

Hi Amy, thanks for the new thread. Part 8, wow we are so chatty! Sounds like it was a lovely weekend for you. Not long until the follow up with the clinic, like you say, it will be interesting to see what he says but exploring the de option abroad sounds a good idea, it could be the go that gives you that BFP. I'm good thanks, we didn't have any storm through, just rain. My next app is this Wednesday with the midwife, hoping she will listen to the heartbeats as I haven't heard them yet. xx

LJH, not long until sunny Spain. It seems to have come round really quick. Good idea on stocking up on the books to read. xx

Amoeba, Yes actually I think I remember you saying about the natural sugars in fruit. I wouldn't say Im craving fruit but I certainly eat it as a snack if I fancy something, loving nectarines and banana's too at the moment. Perhaps I will cut down a little. 3 weeks left at school isn't long at all, although busy that should make it go quick. Then you get to relax. Hope tomorrows appointment goes well xx

Hi Sarah, glad you are ok. A Chicco bedside crib sounds a good idea too. We only got the moses baskets secondhand costing £10 and £12 each! They were really good quality John Lewis ones too so bargain. I didn't want to spend a lot on a moses basket as like you say, I didn't know how long they would be used for. Im thinking the twins will probably be small so hopefully will do for a little bit and then think about sleeping arrangements in the cot. So much to think about! How exciting you have your private scan and hopefully find out the gender! xx

Hi Westies, Lovely to hear from you. I am glad you are still enjoying the job but sounds like a well deserved holiday is needed. I hope the appointment on Wednesday goes well. Even though you say you have been feeling down, you sound like you are making some positive steps and I think just even doing normal things like gym and holidays like you are doing can help with that.  Take care of yourself xx

Muchmore, Glad you and DH could have a little chat about fertility things. I hope it helped. Yippee on nearly completing the poncho.

Wildflower, Glad you had a nice night out with your friends and glad you feeling a little bit better. xx

Lillie, Good luck with exams today and tomorrow. Look after yourself and your lo and don't get too stressed about them if that's possible. xx

Nahla, Glad all is still going well with Him and you got to meet up again. How lovely. Great that you are starting the twins on puree food, wow, they growing up already so quick! Good work with the au pair, might allow you to see Him without relying on parents as much. xx

Snowy, Hope you have a lovely week planned with activities for you and Lizzie to do. Seems like you are making the most out of maternity leave.  xx

Kalm, Hope your weekend was a good one. Did you do anything nice.

Helen, Enjoy your holidays, relax and chill in the sunshine. xx

Querkily/Wildflower, I saw an article on social media on the babyfit page I follow, about how camping when children are young can help them do better at school and are happier and healthier! It made me think of you both. xx

Hello everyone else, Smileycat, Cara, Maisie, Nickynack and anyone else I have missed
Not much update here, a fairly busy week though with yogabumps again tonight, midwife Wednesday and a new babyfit class on Thursday. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Gosh we're on part 8...we certainly are a chatty and supportive group xx ☺☺☺☺    

Hope you're all doing ok and had a good weekend xxx 

Lillie good luck with the exams, am sure you'll do great xx  

Beccaboo you're a busy bee with all the classes  ^exercise^ hope midwife appt goes well on Wednesday xx 

Sarah hope Pierre behaves for gender scan when it comes round. Jellybean wouldn't stop moving so made it more difficult! Xx

Sorry for lack of personals, am totally shattered! Xx

As I've just said I'm shattered, even a colleague at work told me I looked tired, and that was only at 10am! Struggling to sleep due to heartburn and not being able to get comfy. Got loads of work to do before I leave in 3 weeks and am certain there aren't enough hours in the day for me yo do it! 😖😖😖. Hoping jellybean behaves for scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Nahla

Hi ladies,

great that we got a new home....

Amoeba, I suffered from heartburn very badly untin I got Pantoprazol and it worked so well....would strongly recommend it as you will be able to eat what you want if you take it! 

Amy, DE sounds like a good thing to me. I know quite a few who got the final bfp with de

Sarah/ Beccaboo, we have a bedside crip but it lasted just a few weeks....I ended up in buying two toddler beds right from the beginning as they grow so fast...and took away one side of the bars so it is like a huge bedside crib

Lillie, how were the exams? 

afm: had a great half weekend with H....went to a party until 2:30 am....danced a lot...had quite a few drinks...enjoyed Hamburg and had great weather....and even met an old friend who lived up there. the only negative is that I wont see him again for 3 weeks....the distance is just too long. but hey ho, I have time now, I am not in a hurry any more as I have the kids I wanted....even thinking about taking my big boy to Hamburg nxt time to get to know him and go by train/ ferry, see the big ships etc....


----------



## Beccaboo

Nahla, You are certainly amazing with getting out there and living a life for you as well as being a fab mum to your big boy and the little twins. I cant imagine staying up until 2:30 right now, unless of course you are used to it from the night time wake ups and feeds! hehe. 
So glad you had a lovely weekend and its great you are thinking of taking older DS to met H. That sounds like very good relationship progress to me. xx

Amoeba, try not to overdo it with the work in the next few weeks. My moto now is what doesn't get done in my hours at work doesn't get done! Although saying that, if I know I'm having time off I am always working non stop to get everything in a good position while I am off! Hope your scan goes well and jelly bean behaves for it this time! xx

Hi everyone else, hope you are all having good days. I met DH for a coffee at lunchtime and had my first coffee/hot drink since I started to feel ill at Easter! It was a decaf and I had to have a milky latte, it was drinkable, however I still cant say I enjoyed it like I used too. I did think drinking one is progress though. I also do think being off the tea and coffee (even herbal teas I have gone off) is a good thing for the benefits of cutting out caffeine. More of the plain water option for me! xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - I'm a serious tea drinker (5 cups a day) and went off it completely during pregnancy. After the birth they offered me a tea which I took and it was literally the best thing I've ever tasted. So weird how my body switched straight back into tea drinking mode.

Amoeba - hope you've had some rest. I was told that Love Hearts help with heart burn. I ate loads; not sure how much it actually helped but it was certainly no hardship. Might not be the best for your blood sugar but maybe the odd one?

Muchmore - glad you're talking to DH about the future. You never know a natural BFP might be around the corner. 

Lillie - hope your exams went well.

Sarah - great you're in the second trimester. I think that was the best one so hopefully you'll find the next 3 months better. Can't wait to hear if you're team pink or blue. Is A excited about his little brother/ sister?

Amy - will be interesting to see what the clinical director says. If you do go abroad hopefully you can turn it into a nice trip away like LJH. Hopefully you'll be able to locate a fertility superhero in Spain (or wherever you go).

Had a tough couple of days with L as am trying to get her to nap without the dummy (she sleeps fine without it at night). She was completely hysterical and nothing i did would calm her down.  I had to just give in and let her have it in the end which is really not a good thing to do. I guess I'll have to deal with it at a later stage and hope she doesn't become reliant on it at night as well.


----------



## Smileycat

Part 8 - fantastic!  

Kalm - Hope Ethan is sleeping better now that it is cooler for him. 4 months in the moses basket is pretty good going! Yes indeed, I have the "what to expect" app too and encouraged my DH to purchase it.. It's great, save for the annoying advertisements and americanisms. My DH is also taking weekly photos of my bump in the same place and clothing. No kicks yet, possible due to low lying placenta, I will hopefully feel something at around 22/2 weeks. Thanks for the info...hmmmm....I will def need to adjust my expectations re attending mum and baby classes. My mum has offered to attend a couple with me which will be a great help.

Snowy -Sorry you've had a tough couple of days. It must be hard to get them to self soothe once they've got used to the dummy.  Thanks also for info on classes and items, I like the idea of the Sleepyhead. I can see how signing up for term can be tricky....I'll be happy just to be able to leave the house and walk around the block!

Wildflower - Hope you're feeling a bit better this week hun! 

Lillie - Hope the exams are going/went well. I thin you had one yesterday and today? Hopefully up got some rest on the journey. How are you feeing otherwise? I'm sure you are counting the days until your scan!

LJH - Hope you're well. I haven't heard of a book called 2WW - any good?

Beccaboo - re fruit, if you have cravings try blackberries, blueberries and raspberries as they are low sugar and good source of Vit c - also lovely with yoghurt as a mid afternoon snack!  Shame you've gone off tea/cofffes. I can't stand the smell if cooked meat, which is a real pain when cooking.

Amoeba - 3 weeks to go - hurrah! Hope your appointment went well today. Sorry to hear you're not sleeping well, heartburn is awful, does peppermint tea help?

Sarah - Welcome to the second trimester, glad you're feeling a bit better and v jealous that you are feeling flutters already! What do you have planned for your 30th b'day?  Good luck for your scan - I still think it's a boy! Looking forward to your update.

Westies - Nice to hear from you and lovely that you have holiday to look forward to. Hope the consult at the OFU goes well tomorrow. Can understand why you've stopped taking the metformin, i wasn't a fan of it either and I'm still unsure why I was prescribed it to be honest. I found hynotherapy a great way to lift my mood during those low periods and so I hope you find it beneficial. Healthy mind, healthy body. Big hugs  

Amy - seems like you're back on track with your fitness and treats    Super fit! I really hope your consultation goes well and that with a senior director you get some answers and clear direction for a successful next cycle. Where are you thinking of going for DE? I know you had a uterine biopsy for natural killer cells  but have you also considered getting your blood tested for immunes? Sometimes they have different results. 

Muchmore - great that you have now started the discussions with your DH, it's difficult when you have so much on and not sure whether it is a good time to broach the discussion. I also pray you get your natural BFP - that would be fantastic!

Nahla- pleased every thing is going well with H and you feel ready to introduce him to your DS.You seem to have a great balance. Very happy for you  

Hi to anyone I missed.

AFM, hol was brilliant. Back to work with a new attitude, I will work my core hours and no more! I have to keep reminding them that it is a high risk pregnancy. I'm bored of my manager comparing me to his wife. I mentioned that I will be going on mat leave at 30 weeks (I have 3 weeks leave to use first) and he was surprised. I had to explain that 30 weeks with twins is the weight/(dis)comfort equivalent of 40 weeks for a singleton and I don't want a 2 hour commute on the tube feeling like a hippo! doh!

I have a consultant appointment on Thurs, I have a bit of pelvic pain,  so will mention it, hopefully just usual growing pains.  I've given up the high heels which has helped.

Take care
x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sorry no personals tonight - not having a great day!

Positively my blood pressure is ok but that's about it. Jellybean's weight gain has slowed down and he's dropped from the 65th centile to below the 45th centile so back in 2 weeks - otherwise he's ok and was doing some sort of gymnastics on scan with feet above his head and arms behind legs holding them, as well as having a massive yawn! Consultant is kinda recommending I give up working and said I've done well to get this far in such a stressful job, and with my medical history but I feel I've only 13 days to go (and don't get paid so can't afford to stop yet) but will speak to work tomorrow about reducing what I actually do; so all the after school support sessions I've booked in with the kids for next 3 weeks need to stop and I need to sit more, possibly teach a bit less too!!! I also got omeprazole for the heartburn 😀

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Amoeba - hopefully the measurements are nothing to worry about. They can be so innaccurate because I guess they are measuring something so small. I was told that one of the measurements had actually shrunk in 2 weeks!


----------



## KALM

Wildflower.. I found the BabyNinja relationship help info.. Couldn't figure out how to get the link, so here it is copied and pasted.

So first off our friend said we had to go to neutral ground (picnick/ restaurant/coffee house - whatever floats our boats) . My HH is a bit frugal so he was told you must treat her to a nice bottle of wine/a fancy coffee/ or bring something special like a pretty cake to the picnic. I was told you talk too much - you are not under any circumstances allowed to talk until HH says he's finished. You set a date for your date. 
IMPORTANT
Before you go you promise 
1. that you understand that the point of being in a relationship is to be part of a team, to be responsible for your own happiness but also to contribute/support towards each others happiness, you are allowed to have problems but being in the team it is best that problems are solved fairly. That you love each other an sincerely want to make your relationship better as you would like to be happy together.
2. respect each other not to belittle the issues either of you bring up and that any response will be working towards a solutions and not a to score points. 
3. That if you secretly knew you've been naughty/taking the other for granted you'd admit it, perhaps apologize (actions and words) and change your behaviour!
4. Once you've decided on the actions it's no one person's responsibility you'll do what's needed out of love with no bitterness together.

Meanwhile you write down only 10 things that upset/you have a gripe about/ and why and how it effects your feelings towards the other one. Plus 10 things that you can appreciate/love about the other one.
For example I said that i felt I did all the clothes washing (including hunting for which clothes on the floor were dirty), drying and putting away and when i was away he did nothing or just did his own stuff. I explained this made me feel like I was on my own and that we weren't being part of a team, that he was taking my specific actions for granted. I couldn't believe he saw me do it everyday and never offered to help.

At each date (you get to do 10!) you are each only allowed to take one problem and one nice thing. 
You explain your first issue. The other one has time to think while you talk about something else. They respond - my HH said he thought I was so funny about it he didn't like to intervene in case he did something wrong. That he knew he was being a bit lazy about it, that he hated having to be stuck waiting for the wash to finish when he secretly wanted to go out and do fun stuff - he knew I'd do it eventually as it got to me before him! He realized this wasn't very adult as waiting for it to wind me up was pretty childish and selfish and achieved and miserable me! We resolved that he would wash his own clothes, giving him less to do, I would wash mine. If we found we had a half wash we had to ask the other for clothes, but they were responsible for hanging their own stuff out. Later, we changed this again I sort only the clothes that are in the hamper (!) and put them in the machine - he hangs them out in the morning and folds them up at night. It seems so simple. Nuts we couldn't do it on our own!

Money: He felt I wasn't telling him all my debts from uni, which made him feel i was hiding something. This was kind of true - i thought he'd bolt if i told him. This had caused rows for years. He always had more money than me even though then, we worked the same and earned the same! So i told him everything. We worked out a plan to pay it off - he paid it off and i paid him back minus the interest that i would have paid. Next we set up 1 joint account. Two personal accounts. All money going in, goes into the main account and all bills go from there too. We set a sensible amount of fun money each month for each of us. This money was paid into our own accounts. It's not much. When we went out we'd both put in the same from our own accounts and then take a little from our joint account. With my money i can buy what i like safe in the knowledge HH is fine with it. He can spend as much in pub as he likes and I'm fine with it. Our hobby money comes out of our own accounts. All family bdays are from the joint account. This stops him under spending and me over spending on family!
We always saved as then our common goal was for a deposit.. £10 or £1000 whatever we have to put something into our ISAs -ivf fund.... half in his half in mine. The idea is. If you are independent and not-reliant you are then with your partner because you want to be. If you have savings and know you can leave anytime you're there for you both. 
Now we have a house so at the end of the month we often agree some money to go back from out personal accounts into the mortgage to over pay. Now we trust each other I don't panic if i put more back in one month than him. I love this system as I can save for a girly mini break and i'm still saving for the house/ivf

It's a slow process but it does work. Plus by about date 5 you feel really good about how you've resolved stuff. He told me at this point he only had one more gripe and that i was a bit poop at sorting the recycling!! I could sort that easily! I explained i have another 20... hee hee hee
One thing i learnt was i was as much the problem - i set up house whenever we moved and he had no real say - so he didn't feel part of it and didn't help maintain it. Now i step back. Ask how he'd like things - and he gets interested and maintains stuff - actually he is really invested in creating the warm happy environment we decided we would aim for. Don't get me wrong we've had to do little sessions every now and again but using this system we seems to be relaxed and able to come up with a solution, get a little date. The house runs smoother and without mini nags everyday we can enjoy our time.


----------



## KALM

Amoeba, I would echo snowy and not worry overly about the measurements, I am sure jelly bean is doing just fine. Hope you manage the last 13 days at work ok, that really isn't long at all, it will be over before you know it. Glad you got something for the heartburn, I know all too well how awful that is in pregnancy so I totally sympathise with you.

Smiley, I'm glad you had such a lovely holiday and have a good work mantra now. I think for me it wasn't so much the hours as the intensity of the hours, so although I did try to leave more on time, it was more important to me to have a gentler pace through the day, make sure I took my full 45 mins lunch break and generally try to minimise stress. By the way I suddenly realised why I (and maybe you) didn't have morning sickness or many pregnancy symptoms in the first 12 weeks.. It could be because the prednisolone steroids suppressed all that. I believe it's not unusual to get pelvic pain, someone I know had physio which helped it in her pregnancy. I remember I went through a phase where after I'd been sitting when I went to get up my pelvis had just ceased up and it was so painful to walk until I'd walked a bit and loosened it up, but it only lasted a couple weeks and then seemed to right itself.

Snowy, sorry it's been tough trying to get L off the dummy  thankfully Ethan only ever has his sporadically so isn't reliant on it at all. I guess just keep trying on and off and you will get there. Does she need it for naps in the car and buggy too, or just in her cot?

Nahla, wow to the partying until the early hours! Fab that you feel ready to introduce DS to H.. That sounds very promising  has H expressed an interest to meet your kids then?

Muchmore, nothing wrong with holding out hope for a natural BFP. If you and your DH aren't already, could it be worth looking at your diet/nutrition to get your bodies in the best possible place to conceive? I haven't read it but Zita West does a book on it. You can also have a consult at the Zita west clinic to talk about things you can do to improve your chances naturally.. You may obviously have already been down that sort of route, so ignore me if so! 

Hi to everyone else.. Hope you survived the exams Lillie. I hope the OFU meeting is useful tomorrow Westies. Sarah, I hope you and Pierre are good - exciting it's your birthday soon - turning 30 was my best birthday and a really great year so I hope it is for you too! Beccaboo I like that you can meet your DH at lunch in the week  I'm eating kale for you by the way! Maisie.. Every day is one less of feeling icky... Amy I hope the consultation is useful.

AFM, had my sister here over the weekend which was nice. She's enjoying Ethan more now he's bigger and more confident with him and entertaining him on her own. We did a charity walk on Sunday (the one I was hoping to do a 10k run for.. But sleep deprivation and lack of energy through May meant I hardly got out yo run so I just wasn't ready. But the walk was enjoyable too). She also cooked our meals for us which was lovely  then DP is away with work near Leeds until late tomorrow night so my parents came to stay to help out. If he had just been away one night I think I could have managed on my own now, but 2 nights and 3 days felt I could do with a hand. Plus they love grandparent time! Must go, I hear Ethan fussing so he needs a shush!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Kalm good work on finding the post from baby ninja   lovely that your sister was able to visit for the weekend & spend some time with Ethan x  

Amoeba sorry you aren't having a good day   hopefully the change from 65th to 45th centile isn't anything to worry about & jellybean is doing ok, I hope you manage to sort things out with work, ultimately you & jellybean must be the priority x  

Smileycat I'm so pleased you had a lovely holiday   I hope things go ok with your return to work   I met newlife fertility clinic in Greece at the fertility show & have had a bit of contact by email with them & have been very impressed so I think they are the first choice at the moment x  

Snowy I'm hopeful the fertility superhero will learn to fly as part of his training & be able to cover which ever clinic we end up going to!   sorry to hear you had a bad time with Lizzie & her dummy, one of my nieces still had a dummy at bedtime last time I saw her & she is 8 now!!!! x  

Nahla I am impressed that you stayed up partying with H until 2:30am! x  

Beccaboo I hope your midwife appointment tomorrow goes well & you get to hear the twins x  

Lillie I hope the exams went well & you can relax a bit, I can't remember when your scan is but wish you lots of luck for it x  

Muchmore I'm glad the poncho is coming on well   it is good that you & dh had a chance to have a chat, I know it isn't for everyone but de has really good success rates especially with some of the clinics abroad, I really hope you do get a surprise natural bfp x  

Wildflower I'm pleased you are feeling a bit better, hopefully the post Kalm found from baby ninja will be helpful x  

Sarah was your scan today? If so I hope it went well   I hope you have a fab 30th birthday x  

Westies I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow x  

Ljh only a week until you go to Spain x  

Hello to everyone I've missed  

I managed 80 mins on the stepper & 6 mins on the powerplate tonight then rewarded myself with some profiteroles!


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, re measurements, they are quite often quite inaccurate. on some measurements my boy was the bigger one, on others it was the girl and I dont believe they changed all the time... so dont worry! 

Kalm, he has presented me as his girlfriend on the party...he has not directly asked me about my big boy but had proposed we do something with the kids when he comes and visits me. But I would prefer not to present him my whole family included my parents at once, so taking my big boy there seems like a good option, especially as he loves train rides. 

Muchmore, I think applying for adoption could also help you zo conceive naturally... I know quite a few examples of couples who finally had an adopted and an own child  

afm: well, as You can imagine, my rhythm is a bit disturbed anywa at the moment... I go to bed at midnight or even 1 am usually and sleep until 8 or 8:30 am, as all my children are a bit night owls like me ( or is it my fault because I am not very useful in the early morning?) So staying up until 2:30 is not so far from daily routine.... then I must say, I am not completely single parent, as I have my parents to help out quite a lot. So going away for 36 hours is ok for me as I know my children are not with strangers but with my parents...and they really want me to find the best partner and would do anything to help me with it. 

xx good night ladies


----------



## CaraJ

Morning all! Getting ready for 7am-9pm shift so no personals today. Just wanted to pop on and say I have found the new home. Should be starting meds for fet #3 any day now, waiting for af. Swinging wildly between excitement and fear!
Have been extra busy lately as have decided I've had enough with shift work so am job hunting. Yesterday I made an exciting discovery. I love making sweets and chocolates as a hobby and yesterday I found out my favourite chocolate shop is hiring! So I'm now working on an application to becone a chocolatier!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello CC's.

Cara, that is a long shift today. Hope it goes quickly for you. Oooh I like the sound of becoming a chocolatier, would be a very different job to what you are doing now that's for sure. Good luck in what you decide to do job wise. Hope AF comes for you soon so you can get started on your FET. xx

Nahla, unlike you I am most definitely not a night owl although wondering if I shall turn into one soon when the twins arrive! You have lovely supporting parents, they do obviously want the best for you. xx

Amy, Glad to hear you have had some contact with the newlife fertility clinic in Greece already and steps to get the ball rolling. After you consultant/clinic follow up are you looking to get started with the de pretty soon? Good work again with the stepper. 

Kalm, thanks for keeping up the kale intake on behalf! I am eating some now and also moved onto spinach. my midwife check today showed my last blood tests results showed a brilliant iron level so maybe its those that are helping it! Sounds like you had a lovely weekend with you sister, how nice she spent some time with you and Ethan. 

Amoeba, I don't know too much about the babies weight gain yet but as the other ladies said, don't let it worry you too much. 13 days really isn't much to get through and agree that if you can speak you your school to make sure you are not too stressed doing everything in your last few days left. Then you get to take it easy. xx

Smiley, sounds like the holiday did you good and definitely be firm with work in not taking on lots of stress. I like that you said 30 weeks with twins is the weight equivalent of 40 weeks for a singleton, I hadn't thought of that. Il use that one if work are funny with me using up all my holiday entitlement prior to the start of maternity, although my work are pretty good. xx

Westie, Hope your appointment goes well today. you will have to give us an update. xx

Snowy, I'm hoping then coffee and a cup of green tea will taste lovely after birth.  Lizzie is probably thinking what is my mum doing taking my dummy away! hehe. Sorry its been a tough couple of days but I'm sure with some perseverance you will get round it. xx

Sarah, How was your m/w appointment today. All well I hope.  

Hi everyone else.

Had my midwife appointment and all good.  Listened to two little twin heartbeats which was lovely. Its given me that added reassurance that there is still two in there and only 3 weeks now until my 20 week scan. My blood tests I last had done are all good, protein levels in urine sample fine and she was happy with everything.


----------



## wildflower

Kalm - thank you! That's fantastic 

Cara - wow, get you going all Chocolat, that is so exciting!

Will catch up properly later xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Well after a night of almost no sleep, and 2 breakdowns at work it has been decided that I will have tomorrow off, not do any after school sessions (unless I feel up to it) and then have some extra time off the next 2 weeks - have worked it so would only lose 1/2day pay as the other 1/2 day is from appt eg Thursday morning I'm off for the midwife so on Friday i only work the morning session...if that makes sense. Means officially working a 4day week but with minimal disruption to the kids. Xx

Cara oh becoming a chocolatier sounds fab - but is certainly be the size of a house! And soon you'll be starting fet cycle so all go for you, have everything crossed xx

Nahla I'm glad things are going well with him 😊😊 xx

Beccaboo glad everything went well with midwife, the sound of the heart beat/s is amazing isn't it? 😊 Xx

Amy great work with stepper and profiteroles xx

Snowy hope Lizzie manages to sleep without her dummy xx 

Kalm your weekend sounded nice, even if you walked rather than ran its the taking part that counts xx

Westies hope appt with OFU went well xx

Lillie how did the exams go? Xx

Thanks for all the well wishes about jellybean, I'm certain he's fine and from all his movements today he's certainly an active jellybean. I think it was just a shock yesterday as at 18w he was on 90th, then dropped to 65th at 27w and now 45th at 31w so not a good pattern, but I fully believe he will have a growth spurt soon xx  now to think of what to do with my unexpected day off - thinking going to pram shop to arrange date for delivery of pram in July xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amoeba - Glad you've sorted things out at work. Bonus to have minimal disruption for the kids as well but yours and jellybean's health is the most important thing.

Beccaboo - Lovely to hear the twins' heartbeats, must be really reassuring, I know I was when we heard ours this morning. My anomaly scan is 19+3 (8th July) so probably really close to yours. It's nice we're so close in dates.

Cara - Hope your long shift hasn't been too bad; good luck starting again. 

Amy - Hope the profiteroles were as enjoyable as they sound  not quite scan date for me yet but midwife appointment this morning and heard Pierre's little heartbeat, which was lovely.

Kalm - Glad you had a good weekend, and that you're getting help while DH is away!

Smileycat - Good on you for telling your boss what's what. It's absolutely true that you'll need to scale back and also start your maternity much earlier with a twin pregnancy, I'm amazed that your workplace needs reminding of that. Definitely do your hours and no overtime, look after yourself and those two precious babies of yours.

Snowy - If it helps re: dummies, DS has only ever really had his for sleeping (naps and nighttime) and has given it up just fine at age 2. Unless there's a reason for you to worry about her having them, I'd allow yourself the break while she's happy to have one. 

Nahla - Glad things with H are going so well, hope your big boy enjoys the trains etc if you take him. A is a proper little trainspotter too.

MuchMore - It's great that you've been talking with DH  hope that continues.

Love to everyone, hope you're all well. Is it almost the weekend yet? 

AFM had a lovely (albeit short) midwife appointment this morning. No issues, everything looking good and we got to hear Pierre's heartbeat. 150bpm, so the old wives tale says 'girl'. Won't be long before we find out! Our private scan should have been tomorrow but they'd had to reschedule, which I was really disappointed about yesterday, but never mind. We're going on Tue now so just less than a week to wait. Today I've had proper kicks for the first time  definite prods rather than the odd flutter. Exciting times ahead. My birthday is on Sunday and no real plans yet other than eating nice food and relaxing with a bottle of something sparkly and alcohol-free!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Sarah, yes we are close in dates which is nice. My anomaly scan is at 20+4 on the 7th July. 
I am also glad your midwife appointment went well too. When you mentioned about old wives tail regarding heatbeats I googled it. My twins were 160bpm and 152bpm so could that mean twin girls for me! Although I didn't then read up on some others and one was craving sweet stuff could me a girl but I'm on the savoury foods. 
Least Tuesday will be a nice post birthday treat to look forward to. 

Amoeba, Maybe a staggered leaving approach over the next couple of week is a good idea to keep the stress levels down. I think you are right with how active jellybean is it all looks good. Let us know if you order pram today. I cant wait to go shopping for the big things.  xx

Hello everyone else, hope you doing ok. I went to work in a grump today as I thought DH was having a go about me putting all the towels in the washing machine but not getting new ones out so there was no kitchen towels or tea towels around. As he was working from home I decided to go off in a huff! Now I feel silly about it over a tea towel! I think this was hormone explosion number 1 as I'm sure I don't have many of them!   Im putting it down to not being able to sleep in the night so I woke up not my usual self! xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo pram has been on order since January 😊😱 and is still with Emmaljunga in Sweden. I was arranging for it to be delivered to house on 11th July and to ensure it would arrive in time as they go by due date and now I'll likely be 3weeks earlier. It was so good this morning not having to get up at 545 or having the stress at work - currently in pub waiting on some lunch 😀 Xx  7th July is going to be a good day - you're anomaly scan and I get my absolute done 😀😀😀  don't always go with old wives takes, when I was in for monitoring when jellybean hadn't moved they recorded his hb at 156!


----------



## Snowy white1

Amoeba - glad you're getting some time off. Enjoy the pub lunch.

Smiley - glad you had a good holiday and you're going to take it easy at work. I reckon you've just got to look after yourself and your precious cargo and not worry too much about work. I think they should understand your new priorities.
I'm off on holiday tomorrow and can't wait to get away for some sun.

Amy - Greece for treatment sounds like a good option. Plus Greek food is lovely so that's a bonus!

Cara - I think your new choice of job sounds fantastic. I'm sure all the CCs would love to visit you in the chocolate shop!

Glad the mw appointments went well Sarah and Beccaboo.

L always had a high heart rate so that supports the old wives tale.
I did see somewhere that you have a slightly higher chance of a boy with IVF and slightly higher chance of a girl with ICSI.
I do love these old wives tales though I'm not sure there's any truth in them. Although my friend who is Indian was always convinced I was having a girl because apparently I was glowing and that means you're having a girl (not sure about glowing. In reality I was just really hot... all the time!).

Sarah - did you end up having to constantly 'replug' the dummy with DS if it fell out in the night? I'm worried about L becoming too reliant on it and not being able to sleep without it. She's such a good sleeper at night. I don't want to ruin it!! Other than this I don't have any issue with a dummy. It calms her down when she's upset and it's really useful for day naps which she seems to hate with a passion!!

KALM - hope you've had some good nights with Ethan. I also used to use the dummy sporadically but recently I've found it magically gets her to take naps so have been using it more. She also has it in the car and pram mainly to prevent screaming which used to happen a lot in the car especially. However a couple of times this week she has fallen asleep in the car without it (and without crying) so maybe we're making progress.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Snowy where are you going on holiday? I hope you have a fantastic time x  

Amoeba sorry you had a difficult day yesterday   I hope you had a nice lunch & that the changes at work mean you can manage to get through the next couple of weeks x  

Beccaboo I hope you & dh managed to sort things out with the towels!   lovely that you got to listen to the twins & that your blood results were ok   I am hoping to go away with mum in November so probably won't look to have treatment again until sometime next year x  

Sarah lovely that you are feeling kicks & got to hear Pierre at your appointment   I hope you have a nice birthday, relaxing with some good food sounds perfect x  

Wildflower I hope you are doing ok x  

Cara I hope af shows up soon & you can get started with the meds   working as a chocolatier sounds like an amazing job! x  

Nahla it sounds like things are going really well with H, I like that you are planning to break him in to family life gently by meeting ds first x  

Lillie I hope the exams went well & you get some reassurance that everything is ok at your scan x  

Smileycat I hope the return to work has gone well x  

Kalm I hope you coped ok whilst dh was away & that Ethan is sleeping better again, I'm sure it was lovely for your parents to spend some time with him x  

Ljh not many sleeps now until you go away! x  

Muchmore I hope you are doing ok & that things are going as well as they can with your friend x  

Hello to everyone else  

I had a dentist appointment this morning, then worked for a couple of hours before watching the football with dp, ended up having a bit of a football marathon watching all 3 games!


----------



## Qwerkily

Hi ladies, a quick one from me as I'm on my phone again while A sleeps. 

Lots of exciting scans and appointments here atm. Amoeba, it sounds like you are thinking very practically about jellybeans weight. It's good to keep an eye on these things but they can vary so much that it's easy to get worried. It has been the same for us after birth too. I hope you have a nice relaxing day off anyway. 

Beccaboo I'm glad you got to hear the twins again. It's so nice to have the reassurance. Apologies if I missed it in earlier posts but are your twins identical or so they have their own sacs?

Sarah, glad you got to hear Pierre too. I'm afraid A's heartbeats ranged from 132 through to 170, and almost everything in between, so I'm not sure how well you can take the wives tale! 

Amy I hope you enjoyed your football marathon. It has been a bit like that here as the weather has been awful so we have spent a lot of days watching the footy. A sad day for my Welsh husband yesterday though.....

Cara that sounds like an amazing job!! Good luck, I hope to try your chocolate one day! 😋

Kalm it's lovely you have your family helping out. It must be great for Ethan to spend time with them all. 

Snowy i know how you feel about the dummy. Aldous won't take one (well, very rarely) but he has many many other sleep crutches that I'm just so paranoid about not being able to get him off of. He changes so much though that I figure he'll be a different boy in two months and I'll have a new thing to deal with. I hope Lizzie just stops needing it one day and you don't have to fight her over it. 

Westies good luck at OFU. DH and I started talking about when we might go back and use our frosties the other day. It seems soon when you have a 4month old, but when I think about how long it took us to get here, I'd do it again tomorrow. I hope this is your time hun xx

Hello to everyone else. Hope you are all doing well. 

Afm, we had a lovely, if not hectic break in the New Forest with my in-laws followed by a trip out to France to stay with my parents while my broken husband hobbles around a couple of Euro2016 games. He watched Wales win in Bordeaux last week and then we're off to Toulouse for the Russia match on Monday. It has been amazing staying with my folks. The have taken Aldous for the night twice so I have had 6hours continuous sleep for the first time in ~6 months (I can't go longer ironically because my boobs would explode!!). I am going to dread going home next week but hopefully DHs cast will be coming off so he will start to get a bit more mobile too.


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning CC's.

Hi Amoeba, Yes I bet is was lovely not having to get up early Yesterday. least its Friday today. Yay! Did you manage to arrange pram delivery date? The 7th will be a good day for you then too  xx

Snowy, yes I like reading the old wives tales too! I remember the time I had to give up my dummy for sleeping, perhaps one of my first memories...I was about 4 (I'm sure I only had a dummy to get to sleep at that age!  ) and in Spain with mum and dad, I was looking through the balcony bars one evening and it fell out of my mouth. I think dad pretended to go find it but told me he couldn't so that was that, no more dummy! haha. 
Hope you are having a good week. xx

Amy, good going with watching the 3 football matches. DH was working from home (more like working from home to watch footy!). Yes I got over the towel incident when he text me to tell me he had done the ironing!   
When you think about how quickly time goes, by the time you've investigated treatment/de abroad and worked it all out, plus get your little holiday in with your mum 2017 will be here before we know it! eeek. xx

Westies, Hope your appointment went well and you are now gearing up for your holidays. xx

LJH - Not long until you leave for sunny Spain now! Are you all sorted and ready to go? Do you have to take meds with you or do you get them over there? xx

Querkily, My twins are non identical so separate sacs and separate placenta's. So could well have a boy/girl combo!  Sounds like the break in France is treating you well and getting some good few hours sleep in there. Bet your DH cant wait for the cast to come off, hopefully that will make things a lot easier for you all. xx

Kalm, Hoping the visit from your parents went well and that they can enjoy some grandparent time. xx

I went to my first babyfit class last night, it was really good. The exercises are all designed around working out but also thinking about breathing, posture, pelvic exercises at the same time which actually is quite difficult to be thinking about all that at the same time. I even got a sweat on. The instructor who I know from the gym is so knowledgeable and trained on pre and post pregnancy so its nice to be working out but knowing its done in a safe way. Looking forward to next week now. 
Also, we have new neighbours with an 18month old, the crying and what I think turned more into a little tantrum happened in the night so woke me up. I thought is this getting me used to what's to come! I suppose also I might be getting my own back on the neighbours with having two that could well be having mini meltdowns at the same time! hehe xx


----------



## LJH80

I kept honking you clementines were quiet but I had forgot to add notify to the thread arrgghhh - so I'll do a quick catch up now xxx


----------



## LJH80

Honking!!! Thinking


----------



## Amy76

Honking!!!  Hooray for the return of the typos!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I like honking


----------



## Snowy white1

Plenty of honking here as we're driving to South of France. Note to self, 13 hours of driving with a baby is not a holiday! Hopefully it will be worth it when we arrive!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Snowy hope you all have a fab holiday in France xx

Nothing wrong with a bit of honking


----------



## Qwerkily

Snowy I feel your pain. Alo screamed for almost all of the 6 hour French bit of our journey last week. I'm dreading the drive home! I hope Lizzie is good for you


----------



## KALM

Goodness 13 hours in the car with a baby  I don't envy you that snowy! I guess you had to take lots of rest/stretch breaks? Hope you have a lovely holiday once you get there!

Loved the honking ljh


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hee hee  honking!!! I have a great mental image of you, Ljh, looking at your phone and making a goose noise every time you see that there are no new posts on the thread  
Snowy have a fab holiday in France once you arrive  
Beccavoo I reckon I'd be pretty unimpressed if I thought I might lose the last months of sleep to the neighbours' noisy toddler! But as you say, vengeance may be swift in coming! 
Amoeba only 2 weeks to go ... I so hope you can pitch work about right for your energy levels in these last few days. 
Cara that has to be the coolest career change plan ever!!! Seriously I vote we wait for you to be up and running and then have a CC meet-up at your shop  
Qwerkily I hope the rest of the holidays are good. Where abouts in France do your folks live? 
Amy your stepper prowess is fast returning! M&S had better stock up on melt in the middle chocolate puddings  is dp on board with the DE plan now? 
Sarah I'm glad you're feeling the joys of 2nd trimester  I don't know why but I'm kinda hoping for a Pierrina for you ... Not that you should ever call her that  
Westies how was OFU? 
AFM I have had a bit of a bonkers week. We are doing renovations in the shop where I volunteer, so I am awash with paint and dust all the time! Then our town is also randomly about to get a bunch of families moving here from a London borough, because their council have hit such a housing shortage that they've needed to lease houses out here in Kent. The local reaction has been quite negative, understandably I guess, cos people don't like the idea of our own homeless people/families in temp accommodation not getting to use these houses but Londoners getting to use them. One of my roles at the mo is to chair the umbrella group for all the churches in our town, and a lot of the churches want to do something to welcome the families, to counteract the bad feeling. So I suggested a little meeting to see what we could do ... Only everyone heard about it and 70 people showed up!!! It was a fab meeting with a really positive atmosphere, which was nice, but I had to chair it, which was terrifying!!! 
In other news, the poncho is nearly done, and this week we are dog-sitting a friend's Sprocker (Springer/Cocker cross), who is gorgeous but a bit crazy. So my aging Lab is getting quite a work-out! But the novel is seriously back-burnered  
Hey ho ... Maybe this week will get quieter ...


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all, 

Snowy, hope you Managed the trip to France without too many hiccups and Lizzie wasn't too bad for the journey. Hopefully you can relax now for a bit and enjoy your lovely holiday together. Xx

Muchmore, you certainly have had a busy week. Lovely you are dog sitting, your poor little lab probably wonders who the crazy visitor is! 

Sarah, happy birthday, 30 today! Whoop whoop. Enjoy it and I do hope you don't have to work it. Plus you have scan to look forward too Tuesday.  

To everyone else, hope you having good weekends. I went for a facial yesterday and ended up having a dizzy spell. I was actually worried I would. I laid on my back as thought I would be fine, it was only a half hour facial. About 5 mins in I was talking away to the beautician and starting to come over dizzy and nauseous. Had to ask her to prop me up. So um yeah, that's why they tell you not to lay on your back! Xx


----------



## CaraJ

We'll CCs I've just applied to be a chocolatier! It would be amazing if I could turn my hobby into a career! In other news I'm still waiting for af currently on cd 32. Normally have cycles about 30days so not super late yet but still annoying when I'm waiting to start meds. Will catch up with personals over the next few days. Love to all.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Sarah happy 30th birthday! I hope you have had a lovely day x    

Beccaboo sorry to hear about you feeling faint yesterday, I hope it was a one off & you are ok now   Great that the towel incident got sorted   the clinic need 2-3 months to sort out a donor but because it is de age is less of an issue so I don't think it matters if we wait until next year x  

Cara I really hope you get the chocolatier job, it sounds fab   come on af! x     

Muchmore it sounds like you have been very busy with decorating at the shop & chairing the 'little' meeting of 70 people!   You should be very proud of all the good things you do to help other people   dp seems ok with de, if we are only going to give it one last go we want to do what we can to increase our chance of success & I think de will do that, I have read some interesting stuff on epigenetics about how if it works although it isn't your egg you still have an influence by carrying the baby x  

Ljh I hope the trip to Spain goes well, wishing you lots of luck for a successful cycle x  

Lillie I can't remember when your scan was, I hope it went/goes well & you are doing ok x  

Snowy wow to attempting 13 hours in a car with a baby!   I hope the holiday goes well & you have a fantastic time x  

Wildflower do you have a date for starting the new job? Have you come up with another sewing project? I hope you have had a nice weekend x  

Amoeba only two more weeks at work! x  

Qwerkily I am impressed with all the travelling you have done with a baby & a husband on crutches!   lovely that your parents have been helping out with Aldous so you got some sleep   I hope you enjoy the Russia game tomorrow evening x  

Westies I hope you have a lovely holiday x  

Hello nahla, Kalm, Smileycat, Helen, Maisie & anyone else I've missed  

I had a smear test on Friday, in the old days they seemed intrusive but after everything I have had done far more people than I would like have seen bits of me I had hoped would remain private!


----------



## IloveWesties

Ola crazy clems I'm typing this pool side in the sunshine while sipping on a low alcohol beer (Sagres Radler pear and lime flavour - 2% and they're too good!). Only been here a day and feel chilled already 

We had a good consultation last Weds with Ms V at OFU. I went with a whole load of questions written down and she answered everything without me having to ask anything! Very switched on. Oxford isn't particularly handy for us (no direct coaches or trains) but they have a satellite centre in Cheltenham which we could use for scans, blood tests and consultations so that is very appealing.

They are recommending a LP cycle using Gonal F (used Menopur on 1st and 2nd cycles so that's a change to start with), having a scratch on the cycle before and doing PGS. As it's be a PGS cycle then it would in essence be a freeze all (no fresh transfer) and then doing a FET.  They also agree with Prof Brosens and Quenby and say deffo no steroids (I've taken steroids and other immunes meds on every cycle apart from my first!). They said yes to a bit of Clexane and using Lubion as well as Cyclogest but that's it pretty much. 

It's works out to be around £8k in total (meds included) so is a significant investment (although a lot cheaper than London clinics) and I'm not quite sure at the moment where the money is coming from! So, that's the main thing to sort out when we get home.

I also have a phone consultation booked with P at Serum when we get home so it'll be interesting to hear what she would suggest for our next move.

For now though, R&R for the rest of the holiday and then getting fit as a flea when j get back. Also thinking about going gluten and dairy free (or as much as is possible!). 

Anyway, that's it for now. Hope all of you are doing OK. 

Westies xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening all, we are over the moon to be expecting a little Pierrina!


----------



## CaraJ

Sarah how exciting  
Just popping on to say af arrived today so meds start tomorrow for fet! Annoyingly the clinic never phoned back with scan date. Will phone tomorrow before work. Excited to be going again but also quite anxious.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Fab news Sarah  xx

Everything crossed for you starting your FET cycle Cara, hope you manage to get the scan booked in xx

Westies have a fab holiday, and glad consultation went well. Xx

Hello to all the CCs and hope you're all doing well xxx 

Afm I'm doing ok counting the days now - 8 more to go but 4 of them are half days! Feet  and ankles getting more and more swollen as days go on, today it actually hurt to walk by 3pm and they've not come down much since.  Jellybean has had me worried today as barely seemed to move but once I got him and lay down, with feet up, he starts moving about like crazy and has been moving regularly since - so a bit more relieved. Got midwife on Thursday and consultant & scan next Tuesday when I will get date for elcs 😊😊 xx


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies sorry for my spell of quietness i have been reading along...

just a quick one an will catch up soon with personals but i had my 12 week scan 2day (i am actually 12 week 2 day) olaf is still there....mega shocked....i am actually measuring 13 weeks but keeping to ivf dates...feels like am living a dream an playing a game!! x


----------



## Smileycat

Congrats Sarah! Fab news indeed! One of each. I'm sure A will be a loving big bro. 

Lillie - yay! Start believing! So pleased all is well with Olaf.

Cara- good luck with starting your cycle. Fx for you Hun. 


Just a quick one from me. Had anomaly scan yesterday, all perfect and confirmed I have two boys on board!! We're very excited  

Hope you're all ok.
Xx


----------



## lillieb87

yey to baby boys smiley!!

a baby girl ia lovely sarah x

ameoba not long left hun x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Yey to the boys Smiley   xx

Lillie glad 12w scan went well and Olaf is good, you're not dreaming it's really happening xx


----------



## Amy76

Wow, what a lot of good news!      

Sarah congratulations on expecting a girl x  

Cara great news that af has arrived & you can start your meds tomorrow x  

Amoeba sorry to hear about your swollen feet & jellybean giving you a bit of a scare,ngreat that he has been active this evening & that you only have 8 days left at work x  

Lillie fantastic news that your scan went well, I am so pleased for you x  

Smileycat great that your anomaly scan went well & you are having twin boys, how exciting! x   

Ljh I think you are off to Spain tomorrow, wishing you lots of luck x  

Qwerkily I bet you had an amazing time at the game last night! x  

Snowy I hope your mamouth car trip went well & you are enjoying your holiday x  

Hello to all the other lovely clementine ladies, I hope you are ok


----------



## Nahla

so many good news on here lately....

Sarah, congrats on expecting a baby girl!

Smiley, twin boys....great news! congrats

westies, sounds like a good plan to me. for me it was also a change from Menopur to Gonal F in my successful cycle

lillie, yay! fx all continues smoothly.....

Cara, all the best for your upcoming cycle

Amoeba, please make sure you get signed off if you feel bad! dont risk anything....do you wear compression tights? 

hi to everyone else.....

having a good run at the moment. all children are doing well....although I am tired....but happy....planning a weekend in Munich with H. end of july and hopefully another weekend before that...


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh my! So many bits of fab news! 
Smiley, Lillie and Sarah congrats on seeing your little ones and getting to know a bit more about them  
AFM the Sprocker is still keeping the lab young and Spritely  
A few of you asked about my friend whose pg but with gallbladder issues ... She is due to have her C section on Thursday. She still can't really eat anything and is pretty poorly but they are hopeful things will improve when she has given birth. She's not so sure. I reckon having a baby is nerve wracking enough, let alone when you are exhausted and malnourished. But I'm sure they will find a way through.


----------



## LJH80

Sorry for the silence, my phone broke last week and I only got my new one Monday, the keyboard was being mental like it was possessed so could only write a few words at a time so proper updates were out! I have been "honking" about you all though 😂

Much more I think it's wonderful that you are doing something to welcome the Londoners, they are probably pretty nervous about moving away from their towns too and it's lovely your village (mainly) want to make them welcome. My friend has a cockerpoo and he is also crazy!! 

Sarah sorry I missed your 30th! Hope you had a fab day - and perrierina yay 💕💕💕💕💕

Cara I'm late to this but a chocolatier OMG soooo exciting, although I would be the size of a house if I worked with chocolate! 

Amy I know how you feel about the smear, a girl at work was complaining and putting it off last week and I was like omg I remember those days, seriously book it in its fine!

Hello westies I am glad you have some plans in the pipeline even if the funding isn't sorted yet it's nice to have options, I hope you are still enjoying the pool, sorry I've missed where you are? In Spain they seem so big on low alcohol drinks it's fab to still be able to enjoy the social element without the actual booze. Have fun xx

Amoeba I can't really believe how close you are now! Wow it only seems like yesterday you found out! Make sure you rest up as much as possible xx

Lillie great news on Feb scan and being over 12 weeks now, you must feel so relieved and excited now xxx

Smiley yay for great scan and being team blue xx ❤

Nahla I am glad everything is going well with the babies and H it's very exciting and I can't wait to hear more x

Afm we are here in Spain, arrived last night so just woke up to glorious sunshine ☀☀ we have our first scan at midday so hope everything is good. We are here for 18 days so really hoping to get through this quickly so I have some time at the end without needles! It's Alicante festival this week so it's all very exciting worth lots of activity so that will be good. Other than that I'll be sitting by the pool and ready lots of books. I'll keep you all updated 

Sorry for anyone I have missed, I am sending you all lots of love xx


----------



## LJH80

Just had my scan and the dr said my womb and everything looked "beautiful and very very nice and perfect" which made me smile haha, pergoveris starts tonight and will be added to saizen injections. Feeling very positive about this one and sure the stress free approach this time has helped, work has been good and I've not even thought about this cycle so hoping laidback approach will be the winner


----------



## Amy76

Ljh great news that your scan went well & your womb is looking beautiful & perfect!   I hope you remembered to pack some lucky orange pants! x  

Muchmore I hope your friends cs goes well tomorrow   I wonder if your lab will miss the sprocker when it goes home? perhaps you need to get a playmate! x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi All,

Hi Cara, keep us updated on the chocolatier job!  great you have started your FET and massive good luck wishes your way. xx

Sarah, whoop a little girl to add to your family. So exciting.  I suppose we need to refer to her as Pierrena now! Was she wriggling abut lots during the scan? Did you get a good pic? xx

Westies, Glad you are enjoying your holidays. Chilling by the pool in the sunshine sounds great and much deserved. Glad your consultation went well and you have a few options to now think about. I try to opt for gluten free diet where I can although not super strict with it. I pretty much go dairy free too with the exception of my current cheese craving, however having to keep check on my calcium intake but pre pregnancy my diet was in the main dairy free.   

Amoeba, not long to go. Hopefully you can keep feet up as much as you can. I've got a little ledge under my desk so I rest my feet on that, although not something I need to do yet. Hopefully you get your c section date soon! xx

Lillie, yippee for a great 12 week scan. Where has that time gone! How have you been feeling. Hope you find the second tri a nice time, I certainly am feeling great at the moment.  How did the exam go? xx

Smiley, Lovely you found out twin boys! You are going to be outnumbered! hehe! Glad the scan went well and you have perfect little babies. xx

Hi Amy, Hope the smear test results come back fine. Sure they will. You are right though, I had my smear test before my FET last year and it seemed like nothing to go have that done! xx

Nahla, Glad you and the children are doing well and plans are being made to meet up with H. Keep us posted.  xx

Muchmore, Hope your friends C section goes ok and mum and baby are well afterwards. I hope your friend does make a recovery after birth since feeling ill for such a long time. How are you? xx

LJH, Sounds like you are very relaxed already in Spain and glad you got there ok. Il keep the positive spirits up with you that this cycle goes well. Enjoy relaxing by the pool and the Alicante festivals too. xx

Hi kalm, Hows things with you? I presume your parents have gone now. Have you been up to anything nice? xx

Snowy, I hope you managed to get to France ok and have settled into holiday times! How long are you there for? xx

Querkily, Are you also in France still? Hope you are enjoying yourself and having fab family times. xx

Wildflower, Hows things. Hope you are feeling a little more happier. xx

Maise  - How are you? You must be over the 20 week mark now? Hows the sickness, hope its eased. xx

Hi to anyone else reading, Nickynack, Helen etc... Have I missed anyone? Sorry if I have.
I have a new neighbour moved in next door to me, the one I mentioned who has the little girl who I sometimes hear crying in the night. Well I spoke to the mum on the weekend and turns out she is also expecting her second end of August. She has really lovely so that might be nice having a mum neighbour (to call on if I need some help! haha) xx


----------



## CaraJ

So this FET  I was given oestrogen patches rather than tablets to see if that would stop the hideous nausea I had on the tablets. Well I started using the patches this morning and I'm now in the sleep in room at work because the nausea got too much to cope with! That plan didn't work then! Not entirely sure how I will get to 10pm tonight!


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi from sunny France!

Sarah - happy belated 30th and congrats on little Pierrina. How exciting to have a little sister for A.

Smiley - congrats on the two little boys. It will be lovely for them to grow up together. I hope you've got space for all the football/ train sets etc!

LJH - glad everything's looking good for the scan. Enjoy Spain and I'm sure that the PMA and relaxed attitude will do the trick.

Muchmore - hope your friend feels better after her cs. Sounds like great stuff you're doing with the relocated Londoners. I'm sure they'll feel very welcome and it might be a nice change for them as London can be unfriendly and it sounds like you guys are a friendly bunch!

Amoeba - looking forward to hearing the date for your cs. It's nice in a way to know what Jellybean's birthday will be. I found my cs a really lovely experience - they were so great in theatre - so I hope yours will be too. 

Beccaboo - great that your neighbour is also expecting. I think it helps so much to have mum friends nearby. Although I do have mum friends they're not that close and I wish I knew more people in my village. Having others to talk to really keeps you sane!

Amy - I had a smear recently and thought the opposite. Thought how glad I was I had a c section if a smear was that painful. Perhaps my nurse was just a bit rough!!

Lillie - great news on Olaf. Yay! Will you find out the gender at 20 weeks?

Cara - sorry to hear the patches cause such nausea. Hopefully it will get easier as your body gets used to it. I also had patches and found they left a horrible residue when I took them off. Baby oil or olive oil works really well to get it off if you end up with the same.

AFM we made it to Antibes ok. Lizzie was pretty good really. She did have a meltdown at the end of each day in the car but that's understandable. We did the trip over 2 days so we could take regular breaks but it still felt quite long.
She's been so good while we've been here. She's even napped for 2 hours every lunchtime. The monitor works by the pool so we've been lounging by the pool while she sleeps!
We've ended up staying in for most nights as it's a bit painful trying to get her to sleep in the pram at night but it's been really nice to spend time as a little family of three.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Awe Cara that sounds really unpleasant. I do know lots of people who have that reaction to oestrogen. I wonder if the seasickness bands work like they do sometimes in early pregnancy. 
Snowy I'm glad you arrived safely after the long journey and Lizzie is enjoying France  
Beccavoo that's fantastic about your neighbour! So cool and such good timing. 
Westies and Ljh, rest up and enjoy the sunshine. 
Sarah I don't think I've congratulated you yet on Pierrina  that's brilliant news! 
AFM thanks for the good wishes. The baby actually came today, as my friend went into labour overnight. They are all fine so far. I went to visit. I wasn't sure I could but in the end I felt for her: she doesn't really have family of her own around so it was all her dh's family visiting. A couple of her closest friends happen to be away so I'm the only one she's close to whose still around. Anyhow I survived and it was fine really. The baby is a boy and very cute. It is too soon to tell re whether she's doing better since giving birth, cos she had a c section so is still really recovering from that too. But they seem very happy


----------



## LJH80

Beccaboo  how lovely you will have a neighbour with a baby too, I always think it would be nice to have people close by to spend time with when I have a baby 

Snowy I'm glad you are enjoying your trip, 2 days travelling sounds epic!! I hope you enjoy the rest of the holiday, I can't wait for holidays as a 3 ❤

Cara I hope the sickness improves, it doesn't sound like much fun at all 

Muchmore it was lovely of you to finance visit even though it's tough, shows you are a true friend and very brave to put yourself through something so hard. I am sure she appreciates you xxx

Hints everyone else, in trying to keep on top of my phone admin this trip so I don't miss any posts!! 

Afm enjoying Spain, totally loving the escape and looking forward to this final nights of tech festival, although we have been warned they literally set Alicante on fire and then everyone gets totally soaked as they drench the city to put out the flames..exciting but messy 🔥🔥


----------



## wildflower

Wow busy exciting thread times!

Lillie huge congrats on your happy 12 week scan! So happy for you - as amoeba says - it really is happening ! 

Sarah - I love that your instincts were right and you are having a girl! How perfect X

Smiley fab scan news from you too, two boys woop!

Amoeba - so close to mat leave now! Well done on counting those kicks - so important.

Muchmore - well done for supporting your friend again and it's good to hear that mum and baby are OK. I can't imagine how hard the next few weeks are going to be for her - I hope she has lots of support from dh.

Beccaboo - will we be finding out the flavours of your babies too soon?

LJH - your holiday / tx seems to have come round do quickly. I love that you have a beautiful womb  Looking forward to keeping up with you xxx

Westies - good to hear from you on your lovely holiday! Good to hear you have a possible plan for you third fresh cycle. Can I ask why ofu was your favorite choice? Did you decide against foreign clinics?

Amy - thanks for asking, I don't start my job till August. I'm on the months notice and it is beginning to really drag! One more month to go... Sewing projects are currently on hold while I get on top of the garden and organise my house a bit. I'm loving the sewing bee though - so many skills I know nothing about!

Helen are you still on holiday? I hope you are having / had a fantastic time!

Cara - ugh to the side affects. Any chance of getting signed off sick?!

Nahla - good to hear all is going well with you x

Hi to anyone I've missed xxx

Afm - I'm a bit all over the place. I'm OK, and mostly happy but still not very accepting.... I just don't see that I have many options. DE is one option but I just feel it might be tricky in the future having one oe and one de child. I think if I didn't already have Rose I'd have jumped down the de route by now. 
So I'm still struggling with it a bit - I'm mostly keeping up with healthy eating and fitness but I've lost that (probably fat fetched) hope that it would lead to a miracle natural pregnancy. So I'm not quite as motivated as I was.
I'm OK though - I even tackled Ikea with Rose on Monday and every other person was either pregnant or carrying a little one in a sling - and I was fine, we had fun.

Happy Thursday everyone xxx


----------



## KALM

Hello lovely ladies! Such a happy time on here just now 

Lillie, so glad all was well with your scan, and hopefully now impending motherhood is feeling really real for you now! I know the worry never ends but 12 weeks is a great milestone 

Sarah, oh how lovely to have a little girl to add to the family! Did you tell DS he was having a sister? How did he react?

Smiley, two boys  you will indeed be outnumbered! I'm so excited for you. Are you starting to think about names? I found boys names way harder than girls. 

Amoeba, I hope the last few days at work are speeding by. I wanted to say to you especially, as well as the other pg ladies, that one of the best things I bought for Ethan is a Snugglbundl. It's like a material bag to hold baby in! It is great to put them in it to take in and out if car seat and pram (my friend who had a c section found it super useful when she was a bit restricted in what she could do). For us it was also one way to guarantee we could get Ethan to sleep.. Put him in the bag and rock him in it by the handles. We also lay him in it in the Moses basket as it made him feel more secure. Anyway I'd recommend checking it out. 

Ljh.. Oh my goodness.. 18 days in the sun! That sounds such bliss! How can your body not do good things when you will be so relaxed and topped up on vitamin D! Keeping everything crossed for you.

Westies, hope you are still having a fab holiday.. I'm well jealous of all the holidaying people just now! Glad you were encouraged by the OFU consultation. 

Beccaboo, it will be lovely to have a next door neighbour with a baby too! Sounds like you'll have a mummy network nailed even before you give birth 

Wildflower.. Glad you survived ikea! Sorry things are a little up and down for you. With the DE option, I would suspect that after wanting another child so much and then after carrying a little one for 9 months you'd probably think less about that than you might imagine now. So maybe something to still ponder on?

Muchmore, I think you are just about the nicest friend ever. So glad you managed to visit your friend and her baby and did OK. I hope things aren't too hard for her... Will she have to stay in hospital until they can do the other op she needs to then be able to eat properly, or will she get to go home? Hope you haven't been caught by the rain that I see has been causing floods in London and Kent.

Hi to everyone else.. Amy, Maisie, Helen, Cara, Qwerkily, snowy...

AFM, after my parents left last week, then the in laws came again for a long weekend. Still a bit stressful, but ok. Ethan turned 4 months on Monday, time is flying! He was such a happy chap yesterday.. Lots of quiet voice "talking" to me, lots of smiles and laughter.. It was just lovely  his nighttime sleep isn't the best just now (going through 4 month sleep regression), but we are coping.  We've been to the sling library this morning amd hired a new sling to try.. Think I'll wear it later when I walk to vote!


----------



## wildflower

Kalm - yes I'm not ruling it out. And I don't think the problem would be the way I feel - I'm sure I'd love a de child equally - but more I'd worry about their feelings and sibling rivalry. Maybe that's not really very important? More mulling...
Ethan is such a cutie  And new sling is exciting, carrying a baby in a good sling is one of the most happy things xxx


----------



## LJH80

Wildflower I feel for you not knowing which way to turn next and although haven't experienced it myself I can see how having an OE and DE child must be difficult to imagine (although I bet once you had both you would wonder what you worried about - would you definitely tell them? ). But well done on braving ikea AND surviving the onslaught of babies and bellies 

Kalm yes 18 days does seem like total bliss and I'm certainly getting my vit D topped up! I keep having to make notes of all then brilliant things you and snowey keep mentioning as I want them all one day..Snugglebundl is now on the list ❤
Can't believe Ethan is 4 months already, I saw the picture you posted the other day and he is beautiful


----------



## Beccaboo

Cara, How are you feeling today. It's a shame the oestrogen patches are giving you nausea symptoms. Hopefully after a few days the nausea eases a bit. xx

Snowy, I am glad you managed to get over to France ok and that you are now enjoying some relax and family times by the pool. Sounds great.  Is Lizzie getting a little pool swim time too?! xx

Muchmore, How lovely of you to go visit your friend. I am sure she was really pleased to see you and have your support. Hope she recovers well and I am glad you survived the visit too. I do think you deserve the friend of the year award.  xx

LJH, glad to hear you are relaxing and enjoying the Spanish life already.  The Alicante festival sounds fun. Relaxing in Spain sounds like a great way to have a cycle. Looking forward to reading your updates. Is this the cycle you were going to do before where you have EC but then they freeze all and you go back to have ET? xx

Hi Wildflower, Me and DH have agreed we do not want to know the sex of our twins. We both wanted a surprise. Although with the amount of scans we have it will be tough perhaps not getting a glimpse of something on screen! With a lot of ladies finding out the sex it does make me tempted but after being so adamant about not wanting to find out I know I will be annoyed with myself if I do! 
Sorry to hear you are still struggling.  Maybe the DE option is something you could think about some more if its already an option you have on your mind. What does DH think? xx

Kalm, Yes, I have a couple of mum friends/potential friends now so hoping that will help when the babies are here. My cousin is also expecting her first in January so not far behind me. We are quite close so that will be lovely too. Was it a bit like agghhh the in laws again! Glad it was ok though.  Hope the new sling works well for your walk out. xx

Hello to everyone else. I am pleased to report that the Kale for lunch has made a reappearance this week. I figured that as my iron levels were good I want to keep that up with diet as much as possible. Twin mum at yoga has to take iron tablets and said they 'block' her up (tmi) so I don't fancy having to take them if not necessary. I'm at Babyfit class tonight, I can't remember if I said but last week was really good, all about a gentle workout but I still got a sweat on, but also thinking about breathing, posture and pelvic floor. It was pretty tough thinking about all of that at the same time. Looking forward to going again tonight, glad I signed up and its always good to know I'm working out safely. xx


----------



## LJH80

Beccaboo you are really putting me to shame, pregnant with twins and still managing to be healthy ask exercise!! I have been good today though, I'm trying to stay carb free (very hard in Spain with tortilla, bread and pastries all around me) and have been doing lots of swimming to try and keep weight off, every cycle I have seemed to pick up weight so determined I won't this time, luckily the fresh salad and veg here is amazing.

Yes this is meant to be a freeze all cycle to do the PGS testing however since we got no blastos last time we are keeping an open mind and if we get less than 4 blastos we may just straight to transfer! I have been injecting saizen for a few weeks which is meant to help with egg quality so fingers crossed I'll get something to transfer this time!! Time will tell what's in store for us xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara how you doing, hope the sickness from the patches has settled xx

Muchmore so lovely to visit your friend in hospital and that they are doing well. I remember how hard it was visiting my friend when the twins were born and actually cried when I held the boys as it was (apparently) something I would never have - a newborn baby. So well done xx

Wildflower I'm not sure about de mainly as its never something I've looked into/thought about BuT am certain you will make the right decision as to the way forward xx

Beccaboo you're putting us all to shame - I've done no classes and can't say I've eaten particularly healthily epithet 😳😳 hope you and twins are doing well though. I was desperate to find out what I was having but fully understand why people want surprises, if deep down you don't want to know then don't find out as you said you might see hinges on scan - there is no denying jellybean is a boy on scans 😝😂 xx

Ljh hope the Spanish sunshine is giving you time to relax and focus on this cycle, have everything crossed for you xx

Will catch up more later as about to drive home xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Home now - via hospital to pick parents up (dad had a scan) and McDonald's! 

Westies hope you're enjoying the sunshine and resting up xx

Kalm thanks for the advice, will have a look at one of those. Aww Ethan is so cute. Hope the song works out for you xx

Nahla glad to hear all the kids are doing well and you're managing to arrange more time with H xx

Snowy glad you got to France ok and are enjoying lazing by the pool xx

Hi to the rest of the CCs and hope you're all doing well xxxx 

Saw midwife today jellybean was usual naughty self 😊 He curled himself up in a ball so made finding heartbeat harder, especially with front lying placenta, then just as she got it he moved loads. The Doppler picked it up though and ranged between 126 and 163 with all his movements but for some reason we couldn't hear the hb...he really is a little monkey. Spoke to her about the reduced movements I had in Tuesday - he was moving but not as much as normal during the day and been advised to have cold or sugary drinks/snacks and wait an hour; if he doesn't move then to call hospital. We discussed about if he needed to come earlier than 37w but she said they do their best to keep babies in and only if he stopped putting on weight they would bring him out as would be easier to get weight on feeding him 'on outside' she doesn't think that will happen though, so most likely at 37w. Oh and since my reduced movements on Tuesday daytime I don't think he's really stopped moving! Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amoeba - Glad your scan went well; naughty jellybean being a pickle! Hopefully you can keep him cooking for as long as possible. Feeling reduced movements is always nerve-wracking but funnily enough they always seem to perk up as soon as the monitor goes on. Always worth getting checked though!

LJH - Hope you're enjoying sunny Spain so far. The festival sounds fun. 

Beccaboo - You are so good with the gym and the diet, you put me to shame as well  but I am sat here with melon and pineapple again so maybe I'm not doing *too* badly... for now.  Iron supplements definitely do cause those troubles so if you can get it from your food instead, all the better. I'm still taking a pregnancy multivit because I'm not convinced by the quality of my diet some days.

wildflower - Have you spoken to DH about the prospect of DE? Maybe looking into it might make you feel more comfortable, whether that means going ahead with it or feeling more confident about your decision to not try more treatment.  I'm sorry you've been struggling with it lately. It really is impossible to know how your children would feel in the future, it must make things more complicated for you.

Kalm - Ethan is so cute on your pictures on social media! Sorry to hear about the 4 month regression, it's really common... I remember those times (perhaps not quite so fondly) with A. Which sling are you trying?

MuchMore - Glad your friend and baby are doing well. How is the writing going?

Snowy white - Have a lovely holiday! Glad you got there ok.

Amy - I ate my last brownie today and thought of you and your treats. What have you been enjoying lately?

lillie - I knew Olaf would be the one for you  yippee!

Smileycat - Congratulations on your bundle of boys   that's lovely news.

Cara - Wishing you lots of luck for your upcoming cycle.  

Nahla - Nice to see you have another weekend planned in with H, it's great to have something like that on the horizon to look forward to.

Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope everyone is doing well. It's almost the weekend!

Thank you for the birthday wishes; we had a relatively quiet day, pottered about one of the local villages and DW cooked a lovely dinner for us. Not quite the boozy 30th I've seen friends having but I wouldn't have had it any other way. We bought a couple of pink things yesterday for our little girl (it feels so exciting to be able to say that!) and we are away to Scotland this weekend. DW is doing the Tough Mudder course in aid of the local SCBU that looked after A when he was born. I'm happy to just be spectating.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Sarah lovely that you got some pink things for your daughter   I hope dw gets on well with the tough mudder at the weekend   I love that you think of me when you have naughty things & Beccaboo when you have healthy things! x  

Amoeba if the scans are anything to go by it sounds like jellybean might be a bit mischievous!   not long now until you finish work x  

Ljh it sounds like you are having a lovely time, I hope the last night of the festival is fab & not too messy x  

Beccaboo I was on iron tablets for 6-8 weeks after surgery due to anaemia & they made my stomach quite swollen so I would avoid them if you can by eating kale   lovely that your neighbour is expecting too, I hope you have enjoyed babyfit again tonight, I managed 85 minutes on the stepper & 6 minutes on the power plate last night then had strawberries so I was quite healthy x  

Kalm it must be nice for Ethan to get to spend some time with both sets of grandparents   sorry to hear about the sleep regression, I'm sure the talking, smiles & laughter make up for it x  

Wildflower I hope the notice period for your job doesn't drag too much!   I'm glad you are enjoying the sewing bee - plenty of things to investigate & try in the future   have you looked up epigenetics online? It must be hard when you already have an oe child but it might help a bit with your thoughts one way or the other about de   great that you & Rose had fun at ikea x  

Muchmore well done for visiting your friend & her baby, you are so brave & such a good friend x  

Snowy the idea of a nurse being rough doing a smear test isn't good!   it sounds like you are having a lovely family holiday x   

Hello Lillie, qwerkily, Helen, Westies & anyone else I've missed  

I had my follow up appointment today & it was ok but not particularly positive, I saw the medical director & he said all 6 embryos we have transferred have been good quality, my hysteroscopy was clear so there is no indication that the uterus is a problem, dh's sperm tests have always seemed good so he didn't think it was worth doing dna fragmentation testing, although above 2 he said my tsh levels are fine & thyroid antibody was 1 so also fine, the endometrial biopsy showed no problems, we've tried scratch, intralipids & fragmin, he doesn't believe in immunes & said there is no indication that eggs are a problem but trying de would probably be the next step, I think we will probably try one last cycle with de next year before calling it a day


----------



## Nahla

just a quick one as it is late...

Amy, can you imagine I had 10 embies transferred ( 2 each time) with all bfn and then the successful cycle that resulted in my big son where we transferred 3 at a time? so that makes 13..... just wanted to say, 6 is not that much and it is just a numbers game sometimes...dont loose hope too early... xxx


----------



## CaraJ

Amoeba happy to hear scan went well even if jellybean was being naughty!

Sarah glad you had a lovely birthday. How exciting to start buying pink things for your little girl!

Ljh enjoy the sunshine in Spain. Hope the cycle stuff goes ok.

Becaboo well done on the classes and healthy eating.

I'm sorry, that's all the personals I can manage but wanted to make an effort. Big hello to everyone else.

Afm since rediscovering my travel sickness bands the nausea from the patches has been much more manageable. However I've been feeling pretty grotty today thanks to my teeth problems. I went to the dentist (huge for me) last week and today but am still in pain. I'm actually quite disappointed. Dentist did some minor fillings but as I couldn't tell exactly which tooth was hurting I've to go back in 2 months to see if it's bad enough to pinpoint then! X rays and examination inconclusive. And I don't think I can take ibuprofen now I've started fet meds. If it's not one thing it's another!


----------



## LJH80

Amy it must be so frustrating to have all the tests come back good and still no bfp, I really feel for you as I think this is one of the hardest things to accept! But I really really hope that DE is the one for you and you can finally get your much deserved BFP zzz

Ameoba jellybean already makes me smile, I think he is definitely going to be mischievous for his mummy 😂

Cara glad he sickness has eased but boo to tooth pain now, how annoying, I hope it gets better soon...will chocolate help 😉

Afm still enjoying the sunshine but not the drop in euros today 😩😩


----------



## LJH80

Scan update, 8 follies are growing nicely and the same size which is amazing for me! Although I am optimistic I am staying cautious as last time they thought I would get 6-8 eggs and only 2 follies had eggs so fx this time I get more and the saizen has helped!! Monday another scan and maybe I'll be ready to trigger fx!!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

LJH that's great news, and all being similar size is a good thing...you're follicles obviously love the Spanish sunshine xx 

Cara glad the travel sickness bands are helping quell the nausea from patches. Hope the tooth pain eases a bit for you. Xx

Amy don't lose the positivity. Maybe de is the way forward for you.   Xx

Hope all the CCs are having a relaxing weekend xx

AFM not up to much. Met friend with twins yesterday for lunch, 3hrs later I came home 😀  I was only working a half day. Today been out for lunch, coffee and cake with parents now resting with feet up before summoning the energy to paint my toenails - probably for the last time before cs! Have a busy week at work but it's my lady and includes an early finish on Tuesday for scan/antenatal, late start in Wednesday and being taken out for coffee & cake after work Thursday as a goodbye. Yesterday I also recieved  a letter from headteacher thanking me for everything I've done to help the students flourish and he regrets not being able to offer me a permanent position...which I thought was lovely ☺ Xx


----------



## Qwerkily

Awesome news LJH! Fingers crossed for lots of nice juicy eggs! Hope you get plenty more sunshine too 

Amy I feel your frustration on the clear tests. We've never had anything come back to suggest what's wrong. There's so much to the process and so little they can test for. It's a wonder anyone ever gets pregnant. I have my fingers crossed for a de cycle for you.

Cara, glad you are feeling less sicky but sorry about your tooth pain. I heard once that cloves are meant to be good. If not a little strong flavoured!

Sarah congratulations about your little girl! Fantastic news. How does your little chap feel about having a baby sister?

Amoeba glad that jellybean is back to his usual wiggly self. Not too long now and you will have him wiggling in your arms. 

Beccaboo that's fab that you have someone so close in the same boat. You're doing a fab job with the food and exercise too! I was nowhere near as active and I only had one! 

Muchmore glad to hear the baby got here ok and you friend is doing well. Well done for visiting. That must have been hard for you but I'm sure your friend really appreciated it. 

Kalm sorry to hear the sleep is getting worse. Alo is just starting to get back to how he was before he hit his 3 month one. He's now doing 3-4 hours in his own room now which is a massive improvement. I'm hoping it lasts a while. I'm completely addicted to slings. I have three of my own carriers now and I'll be at the library this week to try some wraps. They all have pros and cons but I love carrying him. 

Wildflower I'm so sorry you are having a tough time at the moment. It's such a big decision but children are so accepting, it's tough to think they would resent a sibling more than miss not having one, if you know what I mean. I'm sure you will make the right decision for your whole family xx

Smile congrats on your two boy smiley kittens!! Amazing news. 

Lillie fab news on your scan too. Such a lovely relief every time you get to see/hear them xx

Snowy your family holiday sound idyllic. I hope you have had plenty of rest and made some fab family memories. 

Hi to everyone else I've missed. Hope you are all doing well. 

We're back from France, well rested and ready to take on the world. DH had his cast off but is still on crutches for another 6 weeks. He's getting around pretty well and is back to work next week so it feels pretty normal now. I'm back to work myself in September so I'm just starting to try formula with Aldous so we can move himself over before I go back. Hopefully it might make him sleep a little better too! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Qwerkily the whole unexplained thing is a bit frustrating but on the plus side it does mean there is nothing stopping it working so I guess I can't complain   good that dh had his cast removed but a bit rubbish that he is still on crutches for another 6 weeks!   it sounds like you had a lovely holiday, I hope the introduction of formula goes well & helps with sleeping  x  

Amoeba it sounds like you have had a lovely couple of days with lunches out, twins & cake   sorry that they can't offer you a permanent position at your current school but so exciting that you start maternity leave in a week!   I can't believe my myomectomy buddy Lisa from your due dates thread is having her cs on Monday! x  

Ljh thank you   it sounds like the scan went really well & you have some good follies there, really hoping the saizen works & you get some good eggs x   

Cara sorry to hear about your dental problems x  

Nahla you did so well to keep positive & transfer so many embies before getting ds, I noticed you did icsi, was that because there was an issue with sperm? The clinic said dp's sperm seems good but I can't decide whether it is worth doing a fragmentation test, the dr said if we do de they would just convert to icsi if there was a problem so there wasn't any need to test.........I hope you get to see H again soon x  

I hope everyone else is ok & having nice weekends


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy 'xmaslisa' is one of first to have baby on due date thread - she should've been first but another had her baby yesterday at 33+2. I can't believe I'm almost there too as looking at 4-5w until jellybean arrives 😊😱 xx


----------



## Nahla

Amy, yes we had sperm issues, low but not low enough... we tried iui 3 times. we did a fragmentation test and it was ok. helped me to decide not to move on with donor sperm. I myself did not have anything that could explain the infertility. my ex was convinced it was my fear of never becoming a mother. in our final and successful cycle we went abroad, to Israel, changed from menopur to gonal f during the first 5 days and switched then to menopur, I took a week off and went zo Israel for EC, ET and a few days after to relax at the beach...and I took a higher dose of ovitrelle as the doctor was convinced it helps the embies settle. and he told me the lab plays an important role...their lab was one of the most experienced ones with 6000 cycles per year. and we transferred 3 embies at a time....I dontbknow what was the important change, maybe my faith in the new doctor? but then, in Denmark, everything was different again, I was convinced the cycle would fail, and it worked. so just a numbers game at the end? or the fact that the donor sperm I used in Denmark was so much better? I will never know...

ljh, sounds great! fx you get a decent number of eggs this time

Amoeba, how nice of your boss....you are close to meet your little boy now.... your story still brings a tear to my eye from time to time xx

Qwerkily, wow, you already start working? where will your LO be while you work? 

afm, not much to report. pretty exhausting as the kids dont settle well with the heat.

xxx


----------



## Qwerkily

Very true Amy. You are such a positive person! 

I know Nahla, it feels soon, but also still quite far. I'm only just over 2/3 of the way through my leave which makes it seem ages away!! We have a nursery place booked and DH and I will stagger our days so he's in 10-4 for the first few months at least. Do you get a year in Germany?


----------



## Nahla

Qwerkily, yes we get a year... 14 months when single parent... but I have taken 2 years this time with 2 babies... am going to pay for the rest on my own... and gonna enjoy it as much as I can as it is very probably the last time for me...


----------



## Snowy white1

Ljh - great follies. Looks like a positive cycle. Everything crossed this is the one.

Amy - must be annoying to not know the reason. As Nahla says perhaps it's just a numbers game and you've just been unlucky so far. The luck has to change eventually. I guess this means a natural BFP could also happen at some stage?

Amoeba - glad your headteacher wrote such nice things. Nice to be appreciated. Hope you enjoy your last bit of time before the LO is out!

Querkily - I'm also going back to work in September. Although I'm looking forward to it - I love my job - it will be hard not to feel guilty for leaving Lizzie when she is so young. It will be good to have some money again though as I've been on statutory pay for ages.

Back from France with a scary pile of washing and unpacking. Instead of tackling it, I'm lying next to Lizzie while she naps procrastinating!


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning CC's.

Snowy, Please you got home ok but boo to the unpacking and washing! Strange to think when you go back to work September I will be looking to start my mat leave! xx

Querkily, Glad you got home safely too. Hopefully your DH can make a quick recovery on the crutches. Hope Aldous takes to the formula ok, guess its good to plan these things in before starting back to work. That time seems to have gone so quick. 

Amoeba, Yippeee to the last week at work. Lovely that the head teacher is appreciative of everything you have done. So when you go back, it will be temporary position again? Do you think it will lead to a permanent when you go back? Will you get your elective C-section date this week? xx

LJH, that's brilliant news on the scan, seems to be working well. Good luck for todays scan. Keep us updated. It seems to have gone so quick already. xx

Cara, Glad the sickness bands helped a little. I used them with my nausea and although it didn't take it away, it took the edge off. Sorry to hear about the tooth pain too. Ive had bad toothache in the past. its funny as the dentist asks where the pain is but when its so bad and it seems to affect your whole mouth its hard to tell them what tooth it is sometimes. Hope you haven't got too many crazy shifts this week. xx

Hi Amy, I thought of you Saturday when I went on the stepper, I only managed 20 mins though! Sorry you didn't feel too positive from the follow up. Like you say, in a way I guess its good that they think your eggs are good quality but then it can make you wonder why it doesn't work. You are very positive though like the other ladies said, and hopefully the de will be the cycle that works for you. xx

Hi Sarah, How was DW tough mudder? Glad you bought a couple of pink bits for your little girl. xx

Smiley, How are you? How has work been? Not as manic I hope. xx

Hello everyone else, Maisie, Westies, Kalm, Wildflower, Nickynack, Nahla, Muchmore, Lillie and everyone else.
Ive been pretty busy at work and makes me want that mat leave even more! I was 19 weeks yesterday so I am actually half way through now for me with twins and I only have 13 weeks left at work until I intend on finishing! Its going really quickly now. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo yey to being halfway and starting the countdown! When I go back to work in October it will be as temporary placements (no idea where yet) but will be applying for permanent positions to start in January. Get date tomorrow - I think it will be in 4weeks time 😱😊 xx

Snowy glad you had a good holiday and yey to lying down rather than doing the washing xxx


Hope everyone has a good day. Xxx


----------



## Qwerkily

Nahla that's great that you will have so much time with your little ones. I think I may take more time if we have a second but this time round we need to think about how much a second may cost, and also like Snowy, I really love my job so I'm quite excited about going back too. 

Snowy I know what you mean about the guilt, but I just remind myself how lucky we are compared to the USA where some women go back after only 2 weeks! Crazy! I too have a big pile of washing to sort which is taking second place to baby cuddles. 

Beccaboo - wow the time is really flying by. I found it just got faster towards the end too so your little ones will be here before you know it. And 20 mins on the stepper sounds like more than enough to me!

LJH good luck for your scan today! Fingers crossed you trigger soon. 

Muchmore, how are the relocated families getting on? You are doing such a lovely thing welcoming them in. It must be tough for them. 

Amoeba good luck with the the applications. I hope you will find a good place that is permanent. 

Hi everyone else. Hope you're having a good Monday.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Snowy I think lying next to lizzie watching her nap is a much better thing to do than unpacking or washing   I hope you had a fantastic holiday & the journey home went well x  

Ljh good luck for your scan today, I really hope you have some good follies with some lovely eggs x  

Nahla amazing that you are able to take two years off to spend with your little family   it is difficult to know what to do when the doctors say it is unexplained, even if it is just a numbers game 7 years of trying without success doesn't seem great but I'm not quite ready to give up yet x  

Qwerkily great that you still have 1/3 of your maternity leave left, the thought of going back to work must be a little easier when you love your job x  

Amoeba exciting that this is your last week at work! I hope you do manage to sort out something permanent that fits in with jellybean, so exciting that you will get a date for cs tomorrow x  

Beccaboo well done managing 20 mins on the stepper when you are 19 weeks pregnant with twins!   so exciting that you are half way already! x  

Wildflower I hope you are doing ok, I wonder what is in store on sewing bee tonight? I might have to watch it on the iplayer as it clashes a bit with the football x  

Muchmore sending you a hug, I hope things aren't too difficult with your friend & her new baby x  

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all ok


----------



## Beccaboo

Amoeba, Hope todays scan went well and you have your date of jellybeans arrival! How exciting. 

Querkily, Will you be going back to work part time in September? I cant wait to finish and have my year off now but will be coming back, potentially 3-4 days a week and think I will like that that mix of work and having some days off. You are so right, after what seems like a slow start in the first week/first tri its suddenly speeding up and weeks are flying by. 

Snowy, Did you get you unpacking and washing all done eventually!? 

Amy, I bet after last nights football result you would have been better off watching sewing bee! haha Did you do gym and treat? 

Westies, Are you back from your holidays yet or still enjoying the Spanish sun and cocktails? xx

LJH, How are you getting on, was yesterdays scan all good? xx

Did yoga last night, we focused on labour and breathing, taking your mind to a nice place and having something to focus on in labour. Was really interesting. I never realised your jaw is connected to your pelvic area so if you really stiffen your jaw then it tightens everything up down there when you want to be relaxed. I wonder if I will remember all these things when it actually comes to giving birth! I'm wondering whether to do Hypnobirthing...Kalm, did you do this? The only thing is that would I benefit from it when I know my birth may not go natural and I could well be having a C-section?? 
Also, babies are moving lots today, lots of little flutters. Don't usually feel it during the day. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo jellybean is back up in weight, now on 50th centile at 5lb3. Elcs is booked for 28th July but I go in on 25th due to needing steroids xx. Great to hear you're feeling movement xxx 😊😊


----------



## LJH80

Beccaboo wow 19 weeks, I cannot believe it, time has flown so quickly and only 13 left at work eeeek exciting times 

Amoeba how lovely to get that letter from the head, always good to have good contacts and you never know when he may have a position you want 

Nahla 2 years off sounds amazing and I love how you say "probably" your last time ....😜

Snowy glad you had fun, I feel for your washing pile but like the idea of dozing next to Lizzie more 

Afm scan was good still looking like 8 will be the right size, just hoping they all hold an egg - I can't get the last cycle out of my head with only 2 out of 8 follies so just trying to remain cautiously optimistic and what will be will be, I am back tomorrow to hopefully get my trigger injection for EC Friday....other than that still having a fab time. We went to Tabarca island yesterday which was a nice day trip and have been spending time relaxing round the pool and mooching around the cafes and bars eating pintxos and drinking (SIN - alcohol free) beer. I am ridiculously bloated but am half blaming stimms and half blaming bread 😁😁 we have decided to go to Valencia for a night before EC collection so will hopefully go tomorrow. It's unbelievable we still have 10 nights here!!

Hope everyone else is doing good? Sending you all lots of Spanish love 😘


----------



## KALM

Hello ladies, sorry for my absence but Ethan is poorly with a nasty cough so I've been rather pre-occupied. Dr didn't seem to know what it might be so prescribed antibiotics "just in case" as he is so young. I hate that his first taste other than breast milk was vile banana flavoured bright yellow medicine  Still he seems a little Perkier today so hopefully is on the mend.

Ljh, I'm so jealous of the sun you have! It's so miserable and drizzly here.. Where is summer?! Please pack the sunshine and bring it home with you. Great news your follicles are doing good, and not long until EC! Everything crossed for you that this is your time.

Amoeba, glad jelly beans weight was back up. How exciting you have a CS date! I can't believe how time has flown, it hardly seems yesterday you were sharing news of your little miracle! Lovely things your head teacher said about you.. Never hurts to get a morale boost like that 

Amy, was it your birthday yesterday? Social media was telling me it was. If so then belated happy birthday and I hope you had a great day with nice chocolate treats!

Beccaboo how lovely you are feeling lots of movement! So reassuring and just makes you feel happy inside  I still miss it a little! If you want to try for a VB instead of straight to CS (I guess you can't decide until nearer the time depending on how things are though) then I'd say give the hypnobirthing or natal hypnotherapy a go. That and yoga definately helped me have a drug free labour. I can send you the natal hypnotherapy cd I have if you'd like? It also helped me feel calmer towards the end when I was apprehensive about the whole birth event!

Must go.. Nappy change needed.


----------



## LJH80

KALM aww sorry talkative Ethan is unwell and rubbish his first taste was banana (the devil) medicine..although I seem to remember living that think yellow medicine when I was little so maybe it's the same and he too loved it?!! But at least he seems to be getting better.

Quick update and EC is set for Friday 😁😁 can't wait to hopefully see some 🍳🍳🍳s at the end.

I'll try and bring the sunshine back, amazingly I still have 10 days left here! I'm loving my little IVF bubble and don't want to come home, but Daniel keeps telling me to stop worrying about going home already and enjoy my time, I'm terrible at wishing my life away sometimes

Anyway back off to the pool now, hi to everyone xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo the football was a disaster!   great that you are enjoying the yoga, I remember going to a class with my friend but it wasn't really my thing, we were lying on the floor at the end & the instructor was telling us to imagine we were lying on a beach with the sun on us & the waves gently crashing on the shore taking all of our thoughts & worries away, sadly my head knew I was just lying on the floor in a hall waiting for the class to finish!   I think I am better suited to stepping   how lovely that you are feeling the babies moving, so exciting that you are already halfway! x  

Amoeba great news that jellybean is back on track with his weight & exciting that you have a date for your cs, jellybean will share a birthday with my youngest niece x  

Ljh it sounds like this cycle is going really well, so exciting that you are triggering tonight ready for ec on Friday!   definitely make the most of the sun, it has been cold & wet here today, so much for summer!  
sending lots of positive orange vibes to you x      

Kalm I'm sorry to hear Ethan is unwell   it does seem mean to give him banana flavoured medicine when he already feels ill!   I hope it works & he starts to feel better soon   there was a giant chocolate cake yesterday! x  

Hello to everyone else, not sure who is still reading but I hope you are all doing ok  

I went to the gym the other day & managed 95 mins on the stepper which said it was 1900 calories, pretty sure that isn't true but who I am to argue with a machine especially when I liked what it was telling me!   the miniature dachshund has to go for an operation on Monday to remove 3 breast lumps, pretty much a year after Lucy & I had breast lumps removed!   the vet has said to put her in a baby grow afterwards to keep the wounds clean & protect them from any dirt because she has such little legs, I think we will customise one a bit to make the arms & legs shorter & put it back to front so the poppers are on her back, can't believe I have turned into a crazy lady dressing their dog in baby clothes & having a buggy for it!!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Ljh great news, keeping everything crossed for a good few eggs on Friday xx

Amy wow to the amount of time spent with stepper, hope you had nice treat afterwards. Hope the op goes ok for your dashund and sure she'll look cute in a babygrow, in her buggy xxx 

Kalm sorry to hear Ethan isn't too well and is on antibiotics, hopefully he'll get better soon and become his normal chatty self again xx


Hi to everyone else and hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Very brief hello  hope everyone is well. Sorry to hear Ethan is poorly Kalm, hope he feels better soon. Good luck for EC soon LJH!!

DW did so well at Tough Mudder and £230 is on its way to the SCBU soon, very proud of her. No exciting news from me, just bobbing along really.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Amy, I have nothing interesting to report but I did want to post and tell you I laughed at the babygrow suggestion! She's going to look proper cute and you are indeed going to look proper mad   
But while I'm here ... The knitting part of the poncho is done. Now just the business of lining it. Picture soon! I might get the dog to model it, in this new era of doggie fashion we clems are enjoying


----------



## Beccaboo

Ameoba, Glad to hear jellybean is up to weight again and C-sect booked! Not long now.
Hope you enjoy your last days at work. xx

LJH I think it helps to remain slightly cautious but sounds like its going really well and your are keeping positive about things too. Hoping your trigger injection went well and lots and lots of luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. Your time in Spain sounds amazing.  I also keep wishing time away, I'm sure the ladies on here with babies are now wanting it to slow down! xx

Hi Kalm. Thanks about the hypnobirthing, I will bear it in mind perhaps for nearer the time and check out course dates. The plan is to have a VB if possible, but yes, I cant really plan as such and having to keep the birth plan relatively open and know I could end up having a C-section. I'm pretty happy to be guided by my consultant. I would have loved a pool birth but that's a definite no no!  I love the yoga though and the music they play in that is so relaxing. 
Poor Ethan being ill, hope he is on the mend. cant be nice seeing them ill. Does it affect his sleeping? I wonder what he was thinking when he tasted the banana medicine! xx

Amy, Haha, I know what you mean about the yoga and visualising things. The instructor did a similar visualisation thing on Monday, about letting your mind wander to nice things, on a beach or your favourite room of the house etc but to use those techniques in labour. I used to be the same and even now my mind wanders off, thinking about what I'm going to eat when I get home! really trying to keep relaxed as possible! 
Your poor Dachshund, hope she is ok on Monday after her op. I love that you might have to put her in a babygrow, you must post a pic, so cute. xx

Sarah, Good work on DW completely tough mudder and for a good cause too. Glad you are keeping well. That's what we like to hear.  xx

Muchmore looking forward to this poncho pic and modelling dogs in clothes sounds fab! We really are crazy clems. 

Wildflower, How are you? haven't heard from you in a while so checking things are good.  How's Rose, any more ballet classes? xx

Smileycat, Hope you and the twin boys are all fine. When is your next scan appointment? have you started to buy anything yet now you are past the 20 weeks. I saw Mothercare have a sale on and the cotbed I really like has £150 off. I am not buying things until next weeks scan and then investigating. Sure Mothercare will have more sales. I have been told by various people sometimes there are waiting lists for pushchairs and car seats so need to think about these things incase the twins come early I guess, car seats being most important. I'm still wary about buying too early on but yet I do like to be prepared. When are you thinking of giving up work? xx

Cara, How are you getting on with the meds? Has the nausea reduced and have the bands helped?

Hi Snowy, Nahla, Maisie, Helen, Nickynack, Querkily, Westies and anyone else.

Work is seriously busy. It feels like oh we wont have her for very long now, lets give her lots of work before she goes. A horrible project too!  Work also wanted me to go on a chemical site tour at a chemical plant in a couple of weeks, asked if I had steel toed boots for it! I was, nope I don't think so! One I haven't got steel toed boots and don't want to borrow some and more importantly, I'm not wandering around a chemical plant at 21 weeks pregnant! They were actually fine about it but just astounded that they asked in the first place! Roll on weekend! 
xx


----------



## LJH80

Firstly in my last post Kalm when I said talkative Ethan that was actually a mistake, I think it was meant to say to hear! But I know he is a talkative bubba so kind of fits anyway haha

Amy so sorry the pooch has to have an op although I must say visualising a sausage in a baby grow is just too much cuteness for me to handle 

Hi Sarah glad everything is going well and well done to dw for completing her race, rather her than me I'm so lazy these days but for such a brilliant cause you must be proud 

Ameoba is this you last week at work now? Must feel surreal

Much more, can't wait to see this poncho and I agree doggie modelling is a must 😂 

Beccaboo half things are coming along nicely and you are thinking about purchases after the next scan, shame work is so busy but not long left now...ps work are clearly insane if they think you would go to a chemical plant, I know they are fine about it but seriously!!!

Thanks for all thinking of me, I'll make sure I let you know how tomorrow goes xxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo I can't believe what your work were asking if you - are they mad?? Xx

Ljh everything crossed for tomorrow xx

I received a large bouquet of flowers and card from work when we went out for cake & coffee. Tomorrow is my last day which feels quite surreal! Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Just popping on to wish ljh all the luck in the world for tomorrow.
Not been posting much as am struggling a bit on these meds. The band's take the edge of the nausea but I've caught a cold and my teeth are playing up so I've been feeling sorry for myself! It's my birthday tomorrow so that should cheer me up! And I've randomly had 3 days off in a row which means I've been able to rest up. Fet wise I've finished injections so am just on patches now. Lining scan on Monday.
Hello to everyone.


----------



## LJH80

Thanks so much cara, but sorry you have been having such a rubbish time with the meds. Hope the birthday celebrations help to cheer you up xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba lovely that you had a card & flowers from work, so exciting that tomorrow is your last day x  

Sarah it sounds like dw did really well with the tough mudder, I hope you & Pierre are doing ok x  

Muchmore I'm pleased you like the idea of the dachshund in a babygrow, I will try & get a photo if we manage to get her to try one on!   well done with the poncho, are you still dog sitting? I hope your lab isn't too worn out from having a playmate visiting, I'm looking forwards to seeing a picture of the poncho even more now if it is going to be modelled by a dog x  

Beccaboo sorry things are so busy at work & you have a horrible project   how crazy of them thinking of sending you to a chemical plant!   Only one more day at work then it's the weekend x  

Ljh wishing you lots of luck & orange positivity for ec tomorrow, everything crossed for good news x  
    

Cara sorry to hear the meds have made you feel rubbish   I hope you have a lovely birthday tomorrow x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## wildflower

Ljh just popping on to send you lots of orange positivity for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello,

Just a quick one,

LJH, Good luck for today. Sending all the orange luck across to Spain. xx

Cara, Happy Birthday. Hope you have a fab day. xx

Amoeba, Happy leaving work day! x


----------



## KALM

Ditto to what beccaboo posted!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara hope you have a fab birthday xx  

Ljh sending lots of orangeness your way xx     

Kalm how is Ethan? Hope the antibiotics are working and he is feeling much better xx 

Hope all the CCs are doing ok  

Afm fee a bit sad about leaving the school but also very excited at same time. One of the cooks gave me some clothes for jellybean and a student gave me some bits too (think they may have been her little brothers' by the comment she made), I also got a round of applause in staff briefing as well as the head of science telling me he would welcome me back anytime 😊😊. Got first (and only) NHS antenatal class tomorrow - it's the only one as I won't be going to the breastfeeding one and the classes are once a month. Thinking will build crib this weekend too. Jellybean has now developed the habit of shoving his feet under my ribs, because obviously that's comfy 😖😱😊 x


----------



## LJH80

Quick one from me and the results are in.....6!! Woohoo it's what I got my second cycle but hoping that with the 100% from IVFSpain last time I can get some good numbers tomorrow! Come on Barry do your stuff haha


----------



## Amoeba1705

Ljh great news - now Spanish Barry needs to do his thing xx


----------



## Amy76

Ljh that is fantastic news!       fx that spanish barry works his magic for you & you get good news about fertilisation tomorrow x     

Cara happy birthday x   

Amoeba sorry you are feeling a bit sad about leaving work   it is exciting that you are getting so close to meeting jellybean now, I hope the antenatal class goes well tomorrow x   

I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## KALM

Fab news LJH 

Amoeba, sounds like it was a good last day at school. Maybe one day you'll end up back there, you never know! Hope the antenatal class goes well. I know you said you don't plan to BF, but will you at least be giving jellybean colostrum in the first couple of days.. Even if expressed and by syringe? Hope so as its full  of goodness for him! Thanks for asking after Ethan, he seems a little better. Definately Perkier in himself and coughing a bit less. It's been a long old week though as we didn't do any of our normal classes, and only got out for walks twice. I'm so glad it's almost the weekend and DP will be home to help.


----------



## Beccaboo

LJH, that's brilliant news. Hope you are feeling well. Keeping everything crossed for you overnight/tomorrow and hope for good news. Looking forward to your updates. xx

Kalm, I've heard that the colostrum is good for the babies. Hope you have a great weekend with DP and Ethan and hopefully get to do something nice out of the house.  

Amy, Hope you are pampering dachshund in advance of Monday's op and spoiling her with treats!   as well as yourself of course.  xx

Amoeba, Glad you had nice goodbyes off your work colleagues and students. You never know what might happen while you are away and a permanent position might crop up there as Kalm says.  xx

Hoping you all have lovely weekends. xx


----------



## Nahla

Just a quick hallo...

LJH, congrats, thats a great result. fx for a good fertilization rate....

Amoeba, not long now...me too I am always sad when I leave a job. but certainly there are others that you will like too ( like looking After a baby 24/7 for no money at all ;-)

KALM: I can imagine it has been a long week all alone with a sick baby. glad its going better...

afm: the twins also had a bad cold with stoffed nose this week. exhausting nights...and a 3 year old who does not understand I am tired and wants to do stuff all day long... my dad is coming home tomorrow after almost 2 weeks holidays, I will be glad to have another babysitter/ childminder.....


----------



## Qwerkily

Just a quick one to say congratulations LJH on your eggies!! Great job, now fingers crossed for some Spanish Barry magic. 

And happy birthday Cara. Good luck for your scan on Monday. 

Right off to bed after a very long night of trying to get Aldous down. I thinks he just wanted to stay up for the Wales game.......


----------



## wildflower

Congratulations Ljh! A good crop. Come on you six lovelies   xxx

Rose is four this weekend! Wow what a grown up girl (hmm, well she has been a real handful recently pushing boundaries and so on  ) I am attempting an Elsa cake and hope it doesn't turn out to be a cake wreck!

Happy weekend to all xxx


----------



## CaraJ

Congrats ljh that's great news. I'm praying for 100percent fertilisation rate😊
Thanks for all the birthday wishes. I've had a lovely restful day both on my own and with hubby. Unfortunately the sickness bands haven't been as effective today as I've been battling waves of nausea. Am hoping it was just worse because I changed my patches today. Back to work tomorrow for the weekend before a week of annual leave next week.


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies...

cara happy belated birthday...sorry u are not feeling too well huni...I struggled on the estrogen too!! do you have any nice plans for your week off?

Amy huni i hope ur ok? sorry your follow up didnt provide clear answers for you   Ur poor ickle pooch...however she wil look super cute in a babygrow   it did bring a smile to my face!! go u with all ur exercise...u put me to shame! 

ameoba Happy Maternity Leave   i bet ur glad to be able to rest now! only 26 days until you meet jellybean how exciting!! 

wildflower are you doing anything nice for Rose birthday? i love that you are going to make an Elsa cake...frozen is my fave!!! hope u are doing well huni?

beccaboo how are u hun? cant be long until your 20 weeks scan now? i hover on the nov/dec due date thread as that would be my "group" an note that ur super busy at work! i hope you are finding time to rest as well...

lhj wow wow wow i hope barry worked his magic an u get a fab call this morning! i hope you are enjoying your holiday too hun u desevre it!

qwerkily ur comment about Aldous wanting to watch the game made me chuckle! did he settle straight after? 

Snowy how are you an Lizzie? still having a crazy social life with all your groups? 

Nahla sorry the twins are unwell it must be really hard having two poorly babies an a toddler who is full of beans!! hopefully when ur dad gets home things will be a little easier...do u have ur next date lined up?

muchmore you are so very brave an a completely committed friend...  it must hav been hard to see ur friend but u battled on...a real trooper! hope ur ok huni x

kalm huni sorry to hear Ethan has been unwell is he picking up a bit? there has been so much going around recently x

smiley congrats on twin boys eekkk so exciting!! hope jr managing ok at work now and your taking things steady!

sarah Pierre is a little lady how lovely hun!

hello to anyone i hav missed....

afm not much to report apart from consultant apts for thyroid an blood disorder coming out of my ears!! i am 14 weeks 2day an it still doesn't seem real.....the fact my clothes no longer fit still doesnt seem real...that could be due to my unhealthy craving for curry and chips   its also that wierd stage where symptoms disappear!! xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie I can't believe I've only 26 days left 😱☺ X oh craving curry and chips...maybe a boy? Apparently sweet is for girl and savoury for boy (I only wanted sweet fruit during a working day so that doesn't quite fit!) it is hard when at state of vanishing symptoms but you'll find they'll come and go. Xx

Kalm glad to hear Ethan is starting to feel a bit better xx 

Snowy hope you and Lizzie are doing well xx

Nahla sorry I hear twins have been unwell, hope they get better soon xx

LJH can't wait to hear if Spanish Barry did his thing last night xx 

Qwerkily hopefully after the football ended Aldous managed to go down xx 

Hi to all the CCs and hope you all gave a fab weekend xxx

AFM got antenatal class at 130 and to take dog to vets at 515 as first appt we could get - he's been sick most of night, is shivering, whimpering, hiding under the table, lethargic  and won't let you touch his side...I hope it's nothing too serious abet get vet can get him sorted. Think tomorrow we will be building the crib ☺ Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello CCs

LJH - hurray for six! I have everything crossed for you x

Cara - wishing you a belated happy birthday x

Beccaboo - we went to Portugal, not Spain  x

Amoeba - How did the vets go? Hope your pooch is OK x

Amy - how is your doggie too? I hope the op went OK and that all is healing nicely x

Wildflower - we were led to OFU because of the research I've done in to PGS/NGS. It was also appealing due to the location and being worried about taking time off work (DH is self-employed and I'm on a fixed term maternity leave contract and don't have much annual leave left). However... x

AFM - we had our telephone consultantion with Penny from Serum on Wednesday and after much thought and discussion with DH, we've decided to go there! The clinic closes for a summer break during August and I have a couple of big projects to deliver early-mid September so we're thinking late September/early Oct. We'll do a two cycle package but the first cycle will actually be a Clomid embryo banking (freeze all) cycle as Clomid helps produce fantastic eggs but had a negative impact on lining, so transfer would be as a FET on a later cycle. That also gives us opportunity to sort out immunes protocol, if needed (Penny wants to re-do the LAD test). She basically puts our infertility down to DH's sperm and wants him to go on a 40-day sperm improvement protocol immediately before the cycle so his swimmers are tip top! We'd also be doing IVF for the first time, rather than ICSI as we have done before. She has so much experience and has helped so many couples where others have failed. All my dealings with the admin team have been really positive (I've used them for the infection screening tests before too) so I'm super excited! Just need to get the money together now! That's it for me. Hope you're all OK. Will check in again soon x


----------



## LJH80

Just got the call.....5 fertilised 🎊🎉🎊🎉🎊🎉🍳🍳🍳🍳🍳 cannot believe it, so relieved. Long way to go but feeling good xxx


----------



## Qwerkily

Fantastic news LJH!!! That's a fab fertilisation rate!! We only got 4 from 13 eggs last year, and that was more than enough in the end!! Fingers crossed your cycle continues so well xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Fantastic news LJH xx  

Thanks for asking Westies - pooch sees vet at 515. Glad to hear you have a plan in place xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Update on pooch - he has a touch of gastroenteritis, has been given an injection to stop sickness and an antibiotic, he's to get no food tonight (well he hasn't eaten all day anyway), scrambled egg in morning and if can tolerate that then normal food tomorrow night. Glad he's ok as at one point this morning I thought he was dying. X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Ljh fantastic news on your embies, good old Spanish Barry! x      

Amoeba I'm glad your pooch is ok, I hope the meds work & he starts to feel better tomorrow  How was the antenatal class? I hope you found it helpful x  

Westies our dachshund doesn't have her op until Monday, it is always a worry when she has to have anaesthetic because of the epilepsy but hope fully she will be ok   exciting that you have made a decision on serum x  

Lillie exciting that you are already over 14 weeks!   I tested a babygrow on our dog earlier to get an idea of how we need to adjust it & she did look quite cute! x  

Cara I hope the return to work is going over & the sickness isn't too bad x  

Wildflower happy 4th birthday to Rose!     How did the elsa cake go? Do we get to see a picture?   I hope you have a lovely weekend x  

Qwerkily I don't blame Aldous for wanting to stay up for the football, it was a great game x  

Nahla sorry to hear the twins have been ill, I hope they start to feel better soon & that you dad is back to help out a bit x  

Beccaboo the dachshund is currently stretched out relaxing on the sofa!   I hope you are having a nice weekend x  

Kalm I hope Ethan is getting better now x  

Muchmore I hope you are having a nice weekend x  

Hello to everyone else  

I managed another 95 mins on the stepper last night then had some lovely fresh raspberries from the local farm shop even though there was still chocolate cake leftover!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy personally I felt the class was a waste of time, suppose if I wasn't having a planned section it might have been more useful - midwife  basically went through all the different types of pain relief, stages of labour, when to phone hospital etc - the only useful thing for me was the hospital bag bit although I've already packed mine I know ive got the right stuff, and she answered some questions I had that tbh I could've asked midwife on Thursday.  Well done on the stepper and such a healthy treat afterwards too - I defo would've went for the cake 😳  xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Yippee LJH!! Well done Barry


----------



## Smileycat

Brilliant news LJH!!

will catch up on personals tomorrow.
xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Yay and woohooooo Ljh! I so remember that cycle last year when you got 0 fert so I'm even more chuffed for u getting such a good rate out of 8 eggs  
Amoeba I'm glad the dog is more or less ok. It's scary when they get poorly. How's the crib coming along? 
Amy yum raspberries! We grow them in our garden and have heaps and heaps at the moment. Tonight me, Dh and one of our other housemates had Eaton Mess made of our raspberries, our red currants plus some yoghurt and cream and meringue mmmmmmmmm! And that was as well as the slice of choc cake I ate earlier! I've walked 7.5 miles with the dogs today so I reckon I kinda deserved it  as I came to the end of my walk I found myself wondering how many minutes that would equate to on a stepper and I thought of you  
Cara sorry. To hear the sickness was bad again. So so praying this is your time, lovely lady. 
Lillie, 14 weeks is brilliant! And thanks ... I am doing ok with it all. Weirdly its way easier now she's not pregnant anymore. 
Westies how fantastic to hear from you and to hear about serum. I've heard good things about them. I so hope it is the breakthrough you need. 
Hello to everyone else! 
AFM i am now lining the poncho in a gorgeous teal satin, as well as making a dress, a couple of orange tops and a cream blouse thing ... Went a bit mad on the remnants table in the fabric shop the other day  
But otherwise life is as crazy busy as ever.


----------



## wildflower

Ljh - brilliant news lovely. I've got good feelings about these five xx 

Westies - serum sounds amazing and like a brilliant positive plan.

Amy - thanks lovely. I can put a picture on social media - are you in that group? It was an impressively kitsch cake in the end - messy but effective.

Muchmore your day of walk and cake+ pudding sounds very good indeed.

Ameoba - our antenatal class was really rubbish in supporting those expecting csection, almost like it was negative propaganda. I found it really upsetting as due to placenta previa it wasn't like I had any choice in the matter! Anyway, the c section itself was really lovely and I felt like I was in very good hands. Xxx

Afm - party went well even though it was quite stressful, I'm not doing that again for a while! In other news af is due tomorrow and I've had the normal pre menstrual pains - but I've had these pains for 6 days now!! I've been expecting early af for almost a week. I really wish someone could tell me what this means / what on earth is going on with my body! 
It's lovely to see the sun again today after what feels like weeks of rain, I hope you all got to enjoy the weather today xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Woweee! Lots to catch up on.  Sorry for the radio silence, I've had a busy couple of weeks, fortunately not with work, hosting friends visiting from the States.

Snowy - Sounds like a lovely holiday. Well done Lizzie for managing the car journey - good girl.

Sarah - Hope everything is going well for you hun. How does A feel about being big bro? Also well done to your DW for doing Tough Mudder! It's on my to do list. 

LJH - Woo hoo! Fantastic fertilisation rate. Just brilliant news! Is this an all freeze cycle?

Beccaboo - Well done for staying Team Surprise, make sure you remind your sonograoher as the 20 week scan is very thorough and I clocked one of my boys before they confirmed it! I will now have scans every 4 weeks. We started buying items after our 20 week scan and ordered our new car. Mothercare told us that they can arrange car seats and buggy in a week. I think we'll order them so they'll arrive by 30 weeks.  JL is also reliable, but I now get 10% discount at mothercare with my TAMBA membership. Also mamas and papas is good, as they will price match. On the clothes front we've bought 3- 6 and 6 - 12 months sleep suits which were in the sale. I think I'll leave at 31 weeks and then take my 3 week annual leave. My commute is just over an hour and so it depends on how comfortable I feel, I can always work from home. I'm also worried about them coming early, so I want to be organised. Erm... chemical plant?! Are they mad!

Muchmore - Oh dear! Your friend has really been through the mill and you have been great support to her. I'm sure it can't have been easy at times. I hope she recovers soon. Looking forward to seeing a photo of your finished poncho.

Wildflower - Happy birthday to Rose - hope she had a lovely day and enjoyed her "Frozen" cake. Not long until you start your new job - hurrah! I think you mentioned perhaps exploring DE. Is it worth making an appointment now to consider your options? Even if you decide not for you at least you've got the details to decide and can hopefully look forward.  Sending you hugs.  

Cara - Happy belated birthday!   Hope it was a good one.  Sorry you've had a hard time this cycle with the nausea and teeth problems. Bless you!  All the best for your scan tomorrow lovely. Sending positive orangey vibes to you!

Amy - Cute profile pic! How's your pooch? I really hope DE is the one for you and you get your much wanted BFP hun   Stay positive and stay you!

Amoeba - Aw! It sounds like your last day went well. Pleased your last few weeks at work have been less stressful for u and that jellybean is doing well. Such a relief that he's weight is up. So exciting that you will meet your boy soon!!! 

Qwerkily - Sounds like you had a restful break in France too! Hope you're well and that Aldous is adjusting to being formula fed. 

Kalm - sorry to read that Ethan was unwell. I do hope he's on the mend now. I've started looking into hypnobirting and have a book to read with a CD. Alas, I wont have a drug free labour as they usually give twin mummies an epidural - I'm preparing for all options. Yoga is relaxing, but not sure if it will help with labour - we'll see!

Lillie - Wow! 14 weeks already. Well done hun and welcome to the second trimester!  I have my thyroid checked every 4 weeks and I'm still on 25mg thyroxine and clexane. Hope your levels are stable. I know the appointments are a pain to juggle but I feel more reassured by the close monitoring and scans etc. 

Nahla - hope your twins feel better soon hun. When are you seeing H again?

Westies - Pleased you have a plan in place, I have heard good things abut serum. Very excited for you!

Sorry if I missed anyone.

AFM, not much to report. 21 weeks and feeling good. The pelvic pain has eased up a bit, which is a relief.  Only 10 weeks until I finish work and I cannot wait. Fortunately work has been manageable, although the commute is bit of a pain. 

Sending lots of love xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi CC's.

LJH, Do you get another update on the embryos today. What a fab fertilisation rate though, that's just brilliant and bet you were pleased with that. xx

Amoeba, How does it feel this morning waking up knowing you are on mat leave! whoop! 
Hows the pooch, did he manage to eat the scrambled egg ok!? Sorry to hear you felt the antenatal class a bit of a waste of time. I think I will attend the NHS ones however my midwife actually said to me she wasn't sure how beneficial they would be for me expecting twins. xx

Nahla, sorry to hear the twins had a bad cold.  hopefully they are feeling better now and you've been able to get more help from your dad. xx

Querkily, Loved that Aldous wanted to watch the Wales game. hehe. Will he want to stay up to watch the next one on Wednesday! xx

Cara, Glad you had a nice birthday and nice to hear you are taking some annual leave during this cycle to give you some rest. What is the next step for you, whens the next appointment? xx

Lillie, Its my 20wk scan Thursday, excited. Wow, 14 weeks already for you. Yes you must pop onto the due date board with Sarah, Smiley and me.  yes, although work is super busy I make sure I leave work on time and wont do anything extra to my hours. Actually Im always in early anyway. xx

Westies, I am glad you had a good conversation regarding Serum and sounds like they have some very good results. Timing seems good plus it will be here before you know it! It all sounds very positive. Hope you feel refreshed after your holiday xx

Amy, hope you little dog is ok after her op today. xx

Muchmore, all this talk of rasberries and I now fancy some! Wow you are on a sewing mission. Great the poncho is nearly done! xx

Wildflower, glad the party went well for Rose, and wow 4yrs old already. Bet she loved her Frozen cake. I guess I have the job of making birthday cakes soon, with twins does it mean I have to make two!  
I love sunny days too. hopefully with AF making an appearance the sunshine will help you a little keeping you smiling. xx

Smiley, thanks for the tip. I am wondering if I will catch a glimpse of something if I have a boy in there! especially with having 4 weeks scans too! Il remember to mention it to the sonographer. I've also bought some little babygrows/sleepsuits so far. I have a few up to one month/small baby and then some 0-3 months, they have all been second hand but in perfect condition, some even are Little White Company ones. Haven't gone over the top though. Its hard to know what sizes to buy isn't it when the babies could be super tiny! Good work on getting some baby clothes in the sale.  Yippee to only having 10 weeks left and starting mat leave early. Its really not that long at all is it! xx

Sarah, Good luck for 20wk scan this Friday too and the start of your holidays. xx

Kalm, How is Ethan doing. Any more banana flavoured medicine! Hope he is recovering well and back to his normal self. xx

Snowy. Hope you are ok. Any update on Lizzie and her dummy?! Has she let mum take it away yet! hehe! Hope you have a nice week planned. xx

Hi everyone else. Looking forward to another pregnancy yoga tonight, love that class.  scan on Thursday and then pregnancy massage on Saturday. Nice things to look forward to this week aside from work! xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo that was an nhs one I attended. Pooch wouldn't eat scrambled egg but last night managed a small amount of his normal food. He's still not 100% but has perked up a lot. It was weird waking up knowing I wasn't going to work - but did have early hospital appointment so alarm needed to be set 😖 Can't wait for Thursday's update after your scan ☺ Xx

Just a quick one as everything is rather blurry and difficult to read - had drops in eyes for retinopathy screening so a few hours of wearing sunglasses outside even when there's no sun X


----------



## CaraJ

Just a quick one as am full of cold and feeling sorry for myself! Just back from lining scan, 8mm so fairly good. There was a small amount of free fluid but nothing to worry about apparently. Fet #3 is go for next Monday probably. Just waiting for clinic to call to confirm. I also have to phone the lab as we've discovered they've not followed our instructions. We had 2 embryos come back from pgs as abnormal and signed forms for them to be left to perish at our second fet in November. Well last week we found out that hasn't happened and we've paid for storage of embryos we thought had gone! Just another annoyance to deal with.


----------



## LJH80

Hi ladies lots to catch up on so will just say for now

Cara massive luck for FET only a week away 😊

I currently have 3 top quality embryos and 1 bobbing along so 4 in total, I won't have a day 4 update so will find out Wednesday how many of may have made it to blast, this will amazing if any do and the furthest we have ever been! And then yes it will be PGS testing 😁😁 I'll keep you all updated and thanks for asking xxxx


----------



## Nahla

LJH thats great news!!! fx they all go to blast! 

Cara sorry you are having that issue with the frozen embies. but great that you go for fet so soon! 

smiley: I will meet him end of july... in 3 weeks. before we couldnt manage because of his work and my children... but then 2 following weekends 

afm: Nele is much better alteady, Flo was still quite ill today but in the evening after lots of sleep he seemed happier, so I have hope for tomorrow... thanx for asking.


----------



## wildflower

Ljh great results from your embies today  I guess tomorrow might be tense without an update.... time to book a massage perhaps? WeIl done chick xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

LJH - great news on the embryos. Hope all 4 carry on growing perfectly. Really sounds like they've optimised your treatment. Spanish Barry is quite the legend too.

Smiley - 21 weeks - it's going so quick (maybe it doesn't feel quick to you though). Great that you've started buying things. That's so exciting. I found I needed lots of small baby/ newborn stuff as L was so small. I imagine twins will be too. Tesco newborn stuff is pretty small, so good if you have dinky ones. M&S stuff is massive. She's just in their 0-3 month stuff now at 5 months!

Lillie - wow 14 weeks! I'm sure you'll start to believe it soon. Have you told many people yet? 

Nahla - hope the twins are back to 100% soon

Amoeba - hope the pooch gets better quickly. It's so scary when pets are ill as  you don't want to see them in pain/ unwell. 
I also felt some of the antenatal classes were a bit of a waste of time as I had a c section. They did teach us how to change a nappy and bath a baby which was useful. I found it a bit annoying that they didn't do anything on sterilisation though. I know they focus on breast feeding but plenty of people bottle feed  at least some of the time.

Amy - hope the dog's op went well and she's not feeling too sorry for herself. I would like to see pics of the doggy babygro!

Wildflower - happy belated birthday to Rose. What a big girl. Must be lovely now she's her own little person even if that does mean pushing boundaries. 

Beccaboo - I'm impressed that you have the willpower to not find out the gender. Let's hope you don't accidentally spot a little willy on the scan! I would never have known Lizzie's gender as I never really knew what i was looking at on scans. Particularly later on it's really hard to make anything out. I think the 20 week one is the best for seeing the whole baby though.

AFM - still ticking along nicely. L is 5 months which is a really lovely age. She's quite a happy little thing most of the time and sleeps quite well. I have given up on getting rid of the dummy. I only let her have it for daytime naps (she won't nap without it and I can't cope with letting her cry it out just yet). She's a bit difficult to settle without it at bedtime but then sleeps without it all night. It's strange as she goes to sleep without it after her 10pm feed no trouble at all. 
Lizzie and I went into London today to see Daddy at work which was fun. She was so excited to be on the train, although every time there was an announcement she practically jumped out of her skin!!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Snowy how lovely that you & lizzie went to meet dh at work even if the train announcements did startle lizzie a bit!   I have uploaded a pic of the dachshund in her babygrow as my profile pic, we had to customise it a bit to fit but she does look quite cute in it   I put the bits we cut off the arms on my older labrodor so she looked like she was wearing leg warmers! x  

Nahla I hope nele continues to improve & flo is a bit better today, it must be so difficult with two poorly babies x  

Ljh great news on your embies, I hope they continue to do well with the help of spanish barry & you are enjoying your time away x  

Cara sorry you are feeling rough   exciting that your lining was good & you are ready for fet 3 on monday x  

Amoeba sorry you didn't find the course much good   I hope your dog is feeling better & you are enjoying your maternity leave, not long now til you get to meet jellybean x  

Beccaboo I hope you enjoyed yoga last night, so exciting that you get to see the twins again at your scan on thursday, another milestone x  

Smileycat how exciting that you only have 10 weeks left at work!   I bet it is all starting to feel very real now you are buying bits for the babies x  

Wildflower I am on the social media group although I don't really post, it would be lovely to see a picture of the cake if you can post one there, I'm sure rose was very impressed with your efforts   I remember making various character cakes for my nieces for their birthdays when they were younger & going down to portsmouth to help out with birthday parties, it was a bit crazy but so much fun   sending you a hug in case you need one if af has arrived x  

Muchmore I am impressed that you are able to grow raspberries in your garden & get any to eat them yourselves with a labrador, I think mine would just help themselves, in autumn when we go out walking mine eat blackberries straight off the bushes!   the lining for the poncho sounds lovely, I definitely like the sound of the orange tops too! x  

Qwerkily will Aldous be staying up to watch the football again tomorrow?! x  

Lillie I hope your appointments are going well & you are getting on ok x  

Hello westies, sarah, kalm, maisie & anyone else still reading  

The dachshunds op seemed to go ok & she is recovering well, they have found more lumps on all her nipples so she may need further surgery in the future, we decided not to biopsy the lumps as it won't change her treatment & it is unlikely to be good news given how many breast lumps she has, she does look very cute in her babygrow though!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amoeba, Glad the pooch is recovering now. I might see about whether to attend the nhs antenatal or not then. I feel like I should attend something! but like you say, not sure what I will get out of it especially if the midwife said it might not be beneficial. Im attending a parenting TAMBA event for multiple births in a couple of weeks. It doesn't cover the birth as such but covers sleeping/feeding/crying and coping with two. Will see how that goes. 
Hope you enjoying day 2 of mat leave and of course counting the days until jellybeans arrival! xx

Cara, Hope you get the confusion sorted with the embryo storing. Great news on the lining and looking forward to updates for Mondays FET. Are you having one or two transferred? xx

LJH, brilliant news again on your 4 and have everything crossed for a good update tomorrow. It will be fantastic if the reach blast wont it. xx

Nahla, I guess that's the way with two, ones catches a cold and then the other gets it.  Hope they start to feel better soon. xx

Snowy, cant wait until Thursday as hope to see so much more than the 12 week ones.  Glad Lizzie is a contented 5 month old, and Im sure getting rid of the dummy will come in time when she is ready and if shes not sleeping with it through the night anyway I cant see it matters if its just for naps and getting her off to sleep  Lovely you had a day out on train, I can just imagine a startled little face every time there was an announcement! xx

Amy, Yoga was so good last night. I always have the best sleep too after that class so it must be doing some good in making me relaxed. Last night was funny as the lady on the mat next to me actually fell asleep during the end relaxation bit. We all slowly sat up and made ourselves alert again but she just laid there asleep. Few minutes later she woke up! Glad the dachshunds op went well, shame she has other lumps but maybe she can recover and recheck on those later. That babygrow though on her is super cute. Just her looking that cute alone has got to get her spoilt! hehe xx


----------



## Nahla

smiley... re baby clothes: all my3 changed size every 4 weeks in the beginning. The twins were about 3 kg each which is pretty average for singletons... I wouldnt buy too much things for newborn. if things are a bit big at the beginning, its better than too small... they are 5 months now and wearing things for 1 year old/9-12 months! but I guess they are all different

snowy: why did you want to get rid of the dummy? there are no teeth yet are there? I think you have plenty of time. my midwife said: 1st year as much as they want 2nd year just for sleep, 3 rd year.... stop using it... wenn B is 3 and still gets it at night but just then and we are working on it. I thunk better dummy than thumb. how can you forbid using the thumb when its always there?


----------



## Nahla

sorry I had to post quickly as the twins woke up at the same time... 

😳  yes, they are both better today...


----------



## Snowy white1

Nahla - the only reason I'm a bit worried about the dummy is that I have a couple of friends whose babies cannot sleep without it so when they wake in the night they cry for the dummy. My friends have to go in many times throughout the night just to replace the dummy. Since L is pretty good at sleeping at night I didn't want to ruin it if she becomes reliant on the dummy. Hopefully that won't happen and so far she doesn't need it at night. I actually find the dummy so useful in general as it really seems to bring her comfort if she's upset. It even helped her feel better when she got constipated the other day!

Amazing that your twins are in 1 year clothes when L is still in 0-3 months. She's long and thin though so I guess that's it.

Amy - glad the op went ok and hopefully she recovers quickly. She looks so cute in the babygro. Perhaps she can wear them in winter too to keep her warm!

Glad the weather was a bit better today. We really are being cheated out of summer this year!


----------



## wildflower

Nahla - i hope all three kids are healthy again now and you are getting some more sleep at night xxx

Beccaboo - your yoga class sounds fantastic, how relaxing it must be to send someone off to sleep! Was she really embarrassed when she woke up? Is it your 20 week scan today? I hope it is brilliant  

Amy - I will post a picture to social media group, today if I can. Do you have any pictures of the cakes you made for your neices? I hope your little dachsund is feeling ok (she does look super cute)

Lizzie - yes it is amazing seeing her independance grow. I do remember thinking when she almost 2 that she wasn't ever going to be as cute as she was at that point. And it is true - that is peak cuteness I think - but all the other things are so lovely too. A few friends are finding this stage quite difficult as they get ready to go to school but I seem to be coping ok - so far anyway! 
I did love the 6 month stage too - it is so fab when they can sit and chat away happily but before the terrifying moving around stage! It's a good time to set up an explore basket / bowl full of baby friendly things with different textures she can sit next to and pick through - literally hours of fun for her doing that 

LJH - praying for a good news update from your embies today xxx

Cara - just a few more days until fet, how exciting. Do you have time to do any relaxation exercises to prepare? Hope you are feeling ok.

Amoeba - did the dog make a full recovery? I hope maternity leave is being good 

Sarah & Smiley - positive glowing 2nd trimester vibes to you guys  xxx

Helen - i hope your holiday has been fantastic

KALM - how is ethan doing? Any plans to celebrate the 6 month mark?

Hi to Westies, NickyNack, Goldie, Snowy, Maisie, Qwerkily and anyone else reading xxx

afm - af is yet to appear. I'm about 2 days late now, I got a bit excited and did a test - which was resoundingly negative (ofcourse!). I'm only on cd 27 - but my cycles have been 24-26 days for over a year. I keep on wondering what is going on, is it an endo symptom, or perimenopause? Either way not great. I was so hoping that my general healthly living was going to help balance out my hormones but perhaps not. I'm trying not to stress about it but it is on my mind a bit - I've had mild af pains for a week now too so it is hard not to think about it.
Also my friend's cat, who I've been looking after while they are away, has been missing since Sunday. I'm hopeful he'll turn up tonight, but I'm getting worried for him.

Happy Thursday CCs!

xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Just checking in. 

Beccaboo - Good luck for your 20 week scan! Hope both babies are happy and healthy in there (I'm sure they will be).

LJH - Sending positive vibes to your amazing embryos. 

Cara - Hope you're feeling better with the sickness bands. Not long to go now, hope you're feeling well and positive. 

wildflower - Sorry to hear AF is being a pain  hope your friend's cat makes his way home soon too.

Snowy - I think babies will wake in the night if they're going to, regardless of whether or not you use a dummy. A was always a good night sleeper but had a regression at 4 months (fairly standard) and it had nothing to do with his dummy use. Sometimes he would wake and cry and still have the dummy in his mouth. If it works for you and for Lizzie, I wouldn't worry too much. I'd have been happier for A to have had his for longer if he hadn't been chewing through them and causing a danger.

Amy - Glad pooch is doing ok, how lovely that she has a babygro on  hope you are well too.

Nahla - Glad the twins are doing better! It must be so tough with more than one poorly at the same time.

lillie - It was lovely to meet you and DH yesterday! I am still thinking about that curry fried chicken.

Hi to everyone, sorry I missed loads of personals but work is mad this week and I overdid it shopping yesterday so I need a lie down.  My '20 week' scan is on Friday (19+3) and I'm feeling more excited than anxious, which is good... Pierre is currently kicking my bladder, cheeky little sausage.


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies, I feel like I'm way behind, but will do my best to catch up with personals! On my computer as my typing is faster than on the ipad 

*Nahla* I'm so sorry to hear the twins were both poorly, you must have had your hands full! I can't believe they are in such big size clothes already.. what are you feeding them?!?  What do they weigh now?

*Sarah* how nice that you and Lillie got to meet up  So exciting you are almost half way through with Pierretta! How do you feel this pregnancy is going compared to with A.. is it quite similar or do you feel quite different?

*Wildflower*  to that AF! It does like to make our lives fun eh... I haven't had one yet since having Ethan, which I have to say I'm very grateful for! I get the cute thing.. I already have the odd sad moment when I see an older boy and think Ethan will be grown up like that one day and won't be cute any more like he is now! I haven't really thought about 6 months yet.. we are still a month and a half off that. I do hope your friends cat turns up..are you just feeding it at its house? When are the friend's back? Happy belated 4th birthday to Rose also. 4 is the age i have my first memories from 

*Snowy* I know what you mean about being glad about the better weather. I hope this sunny-ish spell lasts, it is so much nicer for getting out and about! Well done you for navigating public transport with Lizzie 

*Beccaboo* I bet you are excited for tomorrow's scan! Super that the yoga is so relaxing for you.. I loved mine and the breathing exercises were so helpful for me during labour.

*Amy* aw your poor pooch.. loved the converted babygrow though! Is she recovering ok from the op?

*LJH* such fab news about your embys.. I'm anxious to hear today's update!

*Cara* I hope you've been dosing up on Vitamin C and resting up loads. You need to be over that cold by next week so you are in tip top condition for your emby (or are you having two transferred?) to settle in nicely. Sorry to hear about the annoyance of the embryos that didn't get destroyed.. things happening like that really dent your faith in a clinic. Hope you got that sorted and money refunded for storage you didn't need.

*Amoeba* sorry to hear the nhs antenatal class wasn't that good for you. How is your pooch today? I hope you are relaxing on your maternity leave.. chilling out as much as you can now is definately what I recommend. Can you sleep through the night still or have to get up for loo trips? If you can sleep though, just when you wake up really relish the moment, as you'll get few of them in the next months! Hope Jellybean is giving you good kicks. Does he ever get hiccups?

*Smiley* I was wondering where you had got to! Glad the busy time was all for fun reasons  For both you, Beccaboo and Lillie, if you are buying sleep suits then I'd advise avoiding the ones that only fasten at the bottom - we had a couple cute ones but they were such a faff to get on and off and Ethan hated it and we also hated them so they hardly got used. Snaps up the middle or the ones that go down the side are the only ones to go for! Also if you get ones in the 0-3 month range where there is a bit at the end of the arms to fold over the hands like mitts. We found those so useful, as without those Ethan would have scratched his face to bits (and separate mitts just dont' stay on). There is a mothercare sale on at the moment if you didn't know. Also a good make I like is Polarn O Pryet.. they have a sale on now too. They do good vests that fold over and snap (rather than go over the head), which is a style we really loved.

*Muchmore* that Eton mess you made sounded lush.. particularly as I'm off dairy just now (to try to help Ethan's snufflyness). You are so crafty with all the things you are making.. how do you find the time! Were the orange tops influenced by us clems?

*Qwerkily * I hope Aldous went to sleep ok tonight and didn't stay up to be disappointed by the Wales game.

*Westies* glad you have a plan to go to Serum. How did DH react to Penny thinking your issues might be his sperm quality? Good luck with raising the funds, and I hope your work projects are going ok.

*Lillie* Hope you are doing ok? I think when your clothes start not to fit it makes you feel all happy inside as you know something is definately growing! Have you told friends and work colleagues the news yet?

Right.. did I miss anyone? sorry if so!

Ethan is now all better (thanks for everyone who asked). We missed swimming on sunday as he wasn't quite 100% still and I didn't think going underwater might be that good for him, but we were back at our Sensory class on Monday and Yoga on Tuesday. We had my two aunts visiting, and my parents, on Sunday and Monday so that was really busy. My one aunt is over from the states where she lives.. she just turned 70 and is a little kooky, but she used to be some sort of therapist for kids with autism and stuff and knows a lot about babies development and toys that are good etc.. so that was cool for her to see Ethan and comment on things she saw. She never married and had kids herself though so she was asking me funny questions like if breastfeeding hurt, and if when I had a water birth they had changed the water from the previous person (ewww!! I can't believe she could even entertain the thought that they might not!).

Ethan's sleep isnt great.. I desperately need to teach him to self settle, but thats going to mean lots of crying I fear, which I've not wanted to do last week as it would bring on more coughing. Since his 4 month sleep regression he wakes up almost every hour in his first nighttime sleep and needs a quick pat and shush to settle him again. He still also has two feeds in the night (12 ish and 3ish) and really he should be getting to the point where he only needs one.. But it hasn't been too bad. DP got Ethan's cough and has been sleeping in the spare room, and Ethan is now too big for the moses basket so although I'm trying to get him to do more sleeps in his cot, he does inevitably end up in my bed for at least a bit of the night as its the lesser of all evils when i need sleep! With DP in the other room then there is lots of space for a baby in the bed!

Had an incident with the cooker tonight.. was cooking dinner and roasting some butternut squash to make a soup and all of a sudden i could smell like burning plastic and a bit of smoke started coming out of the cracks at the top above the oven and below the hobs. I was like !?!??!. Turned everything off, and basically noticed there was a little fire sort of above the oven and below the hobs ( you could only see it through a tiny gap). Anyway, a bit scary but we got it out, and now need to ring Rangemaster in the morning (thankfully it is still under warranty). It meant we had a very odd dinner as it wasn't all done and ready and we didn't dare turn the oven or hobs on again.

Anyway.. must get to bed now.  to all


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm glad to hear Ethan is back to normal. Sorry he's still not sleeping brilliantly, hopefully he'll sleep longer soon; hope you're all ok after cooker incident.  Jellybean gets hiccups a lot, I'm not getting kicks as such more like whole body movements where my entire belly moves. I've not slept through night for a long time  I'm either up for the loo or just can't get comfortable - suppose it's getting me in practice for broken sleep once he's here 😊 Xx

Beccaboo yey to scan day, can't wait to hear an update on the twins xx

Sarah naughty Pieretta kicking you in bladder - jellybean head butts mine!  Nearly scan day for you xx

Wildflower hope af puts in an appearance and sorry that it's not due to natural bfp 😒 Hope the cat turns up soon xx

Hi to all the CCs and hope you're all ok xxx  

Afm have 34w midwife appointment this morning then I'm heading to the court to get my decree absolute, so an emotional day ahead


----------



## wildflower

Update: The cat turned up last night, af is still at large. Feel very relieved about the first and quite sad about the latter. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Wildflower hooray for the cat turning up   just a thought but do you track ovulation? that might give you more of an idea of what is going on   I put some photos of some of the cakes I made with my sister for my nieces birthdays in the gallery on here under misc. when we were talking about cakes last year, some were done late at night with a drink so perhaps weren't as good as they could have been! x  

Amoeba I hope the midwife appointment goes well, try to focus on the positives today of getting an update on jellybean x  

Kalm wow to your aunt asking whether they change the water for a waterbirth!!!   I hope ethans sleeping improves soon & he drops one of the night feeds   scary about your cooker fire, I seem to remember you getting it last year when we were cycling? I hope it gets sorted soon x  

Beccaboo obviously the lady at yoga really got into the relaxing at the end!   wishing you lots of luck for your scan today, exciting that you get to see the twins again x  

Sarah great that you have your 20 week scan on friday & get to see pierre again, lovely that you finally got to meet lillie x  

Snowy I'm sure the dachshund would love a nice fleecy jumpsuit for the winter, maybe one of those tigger ones with black & orange stripes on!   I hope you & lizzie are keeping busy, we are definitely being cheated out of summer so far! x  

Nahla great that the twins are getting better, I can't believe they are already in 9-12 month clothes! x  

Ljh is there any news on your embies? really hoping that spanish barry has worked his magic & you have had good news x  

Lillie I hope things are going well for you x  

Qwerkily I hope aldous wasn't too upset by the football result last night x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok  

The dachshund seems to be recovering really well from her op, she has a check up on friday but seems to be happy & is doing well so far


----------



## Amoeba1705

Quite update - jellybean all good and has started to engage. The midwife measured bump - which they haven't don as I get growth scans and bump measuring 36.5w 😱 - She did say to go by growth scans as they're more accurate. Oh and got my decree absolute so now officially rid of the ex 😀😀😀


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi cc's, 

Nahla, glad both twins are feeling better now. Thanks for the tip on clothes. Xx

Snowy, yes we are being cheated on summer and I love summer although part of me doesn't want it too hot! Current temps seem just fine! Haha. 

Wildflower, the lady that fell asleep woke up quite startled realising we had all sat up! Glad the cat turned up, phew! Always a worry when it's someone's else's you looking after. Hope you ok.  

Sarah, good luck tomorrow, sounds like cheeky Pierre is all fine with all the movements etc and glad you are excited. Let us know how it goes. Xx

Kalm, thanks for tip on clothes too, my cousin told me the same about poppers, as her baby hates anything going over the head! Yes yoga really is fab and have signed up for the next lot of classes. It's such good prep (if you can be prepped for the birth!) that it's actually making me feel very relaxed and excited about the birth experience! I told DH to remind me of this when I'm in labour! Glad Ethan is doing better and prob a good idea you gave swimming a miss. That's not good regarding cooked. Glad you noticed and didn't get bad. Hope you get it sorted quickly and good it's under guarentee. Xx

Amoeba, whoo exciting stuff jellybean is beginning to engage. Glad you got your decree absolute done, that must be a weight off your mind, in time to focus on your little boy now. How do you feel about it? Some people find it quite a difficult day don't they? Xx

Amy, Glad your little dog is recovering well, that's what we like. Hope the appointment tomorrow goes well for her. Will you take her in the Babygrow. Xx

Ljh, hope all ok and your update on the embryos was a positive one. Thinking of you. 

Hello everyone else. On phone so sorry for typos! 
Had my scan today and both babies doing well. Twin 1 was being active and not cooperating with getting a couple of measurements so does mean we need to get rescanned in 2 weeks to get those last couple! Everything else was fine though and consultant had no issues. I will then have scans every 4 weeks now until I'm due. Loved seeing them, I still find it so surreal I have two babies in there! Oh also, I now get dizzy when I am on back, even if I'm propped up. Typically she was scanning twin 1 and I started to feel dizzy and started sweating so she had to scan me on side! I then felt better so moved on back again for twin 2, then it came on again! I've been feeling the same in bed when propped up watching tv, then all of a sudden nausea hits and I have to lay on side! Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Hi there,

Cara - Oceans of love and luck for transfer next week   Get the brazil nuts and avocado ready    Hope you're feeling positive    We are routing for you!

LJH - hope all your embies made it to blast!    

Snowy, Nahla, Kalm - thanks v much for the clothes tips. Another tip I received last night was to buy newborn/tiny clothes shortly before due date and keep them in original packet with receipt to return if they don't wear them.

Snowy - Lizzie sounds like a real cutie. Loved that she got excited on the train. Bless! 

Amy - Hope you're well hun. Love that profile photo. Showed it to my mum and she also thought she looked cute. So sorry that daschunds have been unwell. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery. 

Nahla - yay! good to read the twins are better. Must have been tricky with them both being unwell. 

Wildflower -  Thanks for the positive vibes. It is annoying when your AF goes a bit out of sync like that. I'd also recommend tracking ovulation. I have a clear blue digital one you can have? Happy to send it to you.  btw pleased your friends cat found its way back - phew!

Sarah - 20 week scan tomorrow - hurrah! Hope it goes well hun - a happy and healthy Pierre. Very exciting! 

Kalm - My goodness! Hope you're all ok after the cooker incident. I'm so sorry Ethan's still having problems settling. I suppose now he's better you can start the self settle training again and hopefully it will be a success now he's a bit older. I do hope you're finding time to rest when you can too hun. 

Amoeba - wow! what a day for you lovely.  Hope you're ok. I'm so excited about Jellybeans arrival  

Beccaboo - that is fantastic news, so so pleased your scan went well!  One of my twins was sleeping and wouldn't wake so I had to go for a walk, mine took 3 hours. I'm sure the remaining scans will be fine. I can't stay on my back for too long either. I don't get nausea, I just find them too heavy.  They say it's good to lay on your left side if you're feeling dizzy. 

Hi to everyone else. Sorry, if I missed anyone. 

Not much from me. I'm going through a positive glowing phase and I'm receiving lots of compliments which is really nice. Making the most of the second trimester to clear out the clutter at home by selling clothes and bags for the baby fund. I went to a twin seminar last night and it was great to be in the company of other twin mummies to be with similar concerns. I left feeling more prepared. The big message was to adjust my expectations, which will be tough as I'm a perfectionist! 

Take care cc's

xx


----------



## Nahla

Kalm, I havent weighed them for ages but I guess Nele is about 8 kg and Florian 8.5 or 9 kg.... he is huge! 
Smiley, good idea re newborn clothes! 

xx


----------



## Nahla

beccaboo: great scan result! I saw the piccies on **. they are so cute!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Smileycat - Re: clothes it's so hard to know, everyone told me to skip newborn size altogether because "they don't fit for five minutes" and just get 0-3. Turns out A didn't fit in 0-3 until he was 12 weeks old.  Different brands fit differently too so it depends on what shape your LO turns out to be. Mothercare I found really wide (and A is a skinny thing), so we leaned towards Sainsbury's for tiny baby, then Next later on when he got a bit bigger. If you have later growth scans, you have a slight advantage because they might not be spot on accurate but they do give a good estimate. A was estimated at 5lb 3oz at 36 weeks; he was born 4lb 15oz at 37 weeks so not much in it. You can always send OH out for smaller things if need be, we had to. 

Beccaboo - Glad your scan went well today, loved the photos. 

Amoeba - Well done jellybean on starting to engage and well done you on finally getting rid of the not-so-D H!

Amy - Hope the dachshund's appointment goes well tomorrow.

wildflower - Glad the cat has turned up, not so glad for your AF troubles. 

Kalm - Sorry to hear about your cooker drama! Hope it gets sorted ASAP. Also hope Ethan can settle better soon, the sleep regression thing is a tough time to power through.  I definitely feel different this pregnancy, it's odd, I feel like I knew I'm carrying a girl before we found out. I was more sick and for longer (though thankfully not now!) and I'm eating plenty of sweet things (couldn't stomach them with A). It's different generally because this time there's A to run around after so I'm more tired but I'm feeling good. 

So glad our scan is in the morning so we're not waiting all day! I also get the morning off work, bonus.


----------



## wildflower

Hi lovely cc's

Smileycat & Amy thanks for the recommendations to do ovulation tracking. I hadn't considered that, I did it ages ago with temperature tracking. Have either of you done it? Had it been informative? Smiley thanks so much for the offer, that's fantastic! I will take you up on that, I'll pm you my address. So lovely of you xxx

Beccaboo - your twin scans are beautiful, what a happy day  I also wanted to say, me and dh took the old fashioned route and chose not to find out what gender our baby was going to be. I found it confusing when she was first born because I had kind of convinced myself I was having a boy! But I do know a few people who had scans to day they were having one kind and they ended up with another - that must be so confusing and possibly even quite upsetting, so not knowing is a good option I think 

Smiley so lovely to hear you are glowing xxx

Sarah - fantastic news on your scan too, Pierre (or Pía as she had become in my head!) looks great. Great that you add feeling good to (if tired). xxx 

On the baby clothes front my only tip is to avoid body suits with long arms - nightmare to get on and off! And the same goes for those sleep suits that only open at the bottom, rather than with a zip all the way down.

afm - no af still, I'm hoping it's just skipped a month and will be back in a few weeks (that happened to me before, about 10 years ago!). Have been quite sad and in tears this week, I think I may need to do some acceptance exercises or something.
Currently on holiday in Scarborough. Hoping the sun comes out! Xxxx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all,
Apologies for the radio silence recently. I will attempt to catch up with personals.

Wildflower I'm sorry you've had a sad teary week. And how annoying with af.

Sarah hope the scan went well.

Smiley thank you, I'm not sure how I'm feeling about this transfer, it's just the next thing that has to happen in this journey. Given what happened last time this fet finds me numb.

Becaboo great scan results. I think I need to join you guys on social media so I can see pics!

Amoeba happy to hear jellybean has started to engage. And well done on finally getting rid of ex!

Amy glad the daschund is recovering well.

Gonna leave it at that for today as Murray has just walked out on centre court and I wanna watch. Love Wimbledon!

Afm have had an emotional week. A family in our church have had a tragedy. Their 23month old son died unexpectedly in his sleep last Sunday. They preached about grieving particularly for little ones this morning. I didn't really know him and don't know his parents but I know the grandparents well. It's just triggered a lot of emotion given our journey. Hormones for fet don't help! That said dh and I have had a lovely week off with some great day trips. I'm feeling basically numb about tomorrow's fet tbh. What will be will be.


----------



## Smileycat

Sarah - Aw! A was tiny. Bless him! Thanks for the advice re sizes in shops .We'll just get a few things and as you say my DH can make a dash to the shops. I hate wasting money, but equally like to be prepared. BTW How was your scan? Have a fab break.

Wildflower - No problem! I found it useful to track ovulation when we were trying naturally, and then after my MMC. I never got around to temperature tracking -  you must do it at the same time every day on waking - a bit of of faff.  Hope you're having a lovely break and managed to get some sunshine to brighten your mood.

Cara - That is so sad. I can't imagine what that family must be going through. It just,makes you realise how precious life is and the importance of spending time with your loved ones. I will be thinking of you tomorrow hun. I know it's quite daunting after you've had a MC, but try to see this as a fresh chapter, new beginnings.  Focus on the positives, connect with your partner and your body and believe that this can be a success. You can do this! You've given your body a decent break from it, I so hope this cycle is a successful one for you.  

Amoeba - I do hope you're taking it easy hun. 

Amy - how's your pooch?

Hi to everyone else. Hope the weekend has been kind to you!

AFM, I've had productive a w/e. We cleared the loft and now I'm selling various bits online for the baby fund. I also picked up some lovely second hand clothes, at least 9 outfits, hats and coat for £7 and a moses basket with stand for £30. Bargain! I just need to change the mattress. 

Take care
x


----------



## KALM

Cara, just a quick one to wish you well tomorrow. Everything crossed for you, that after all you have been through this is now your time. I'm sorry you feel a bit numb about it but I'm sure once transfer happens you may feel a bit more excited and send that little emby lots of love and encouragement to settle in tight!  Also I was so saddened to hear about that family at your church.. Before I was a mum I would have found it sad enough, but now I have Ethan the thought of something like that happening is just unbearable  my heart goes out to them and I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers.  Oh and if you want to be added to the social media group, just PM me your email that you are on social media with. 

Sarah - have a great holiday!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Cara - Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow  I'm so sorry to hear about the family from church, I can't fathom how devastating something like that is. Beyond words. Stay strong - we're all rooting for you. 

wildflower - I'm not sure how effective you'd find it but have you heard of acceptance and commitment therapy? It's something you can try yourself with a few exercises at home to see how you get on with it. I've found it very helpful in the past for other things  hope you can find something that works for you. Pre-AF is a tearful time too (I find) so that can't be helping. Sending sunshine to Scarborough!

Smileycat - Well done on an exceptionally productive weekend. 

Hope everyone has had a cracking weekend. 

We made it to Dartmouth without too many mishaps (A not so good on long journeys) and our scan went perfectly on Fri. Pierre is very well and measuring averagely for everything, and is definitely looking like a girl. Feeling very blessed at the moment (even if stressed about toddler tantrums and long working days!). Glad to have a week off the latter at least.


----------



## Smileycat

Sarah - that's great news and your scan photo is gorgeous! Hope you get lovely weather and few tantrums! xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello lovely ladies! 
A quick one from me as we are in Tenerife on holiday. It is very hot and the hotel is beautiful. I'm having to spend a few hours a day working, but actually I don't mind that. We are away with some friends and though I love their company I quite like the excuse to have some space to myself. 
Cara I just wanted to say you will be in my prayers for tomorrow. The story of the little one dying is so sad and heartbreaking. Really brave of someone to preach on it today. That must have been an emotional service!
Love to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## lillieb87

just popped on quick to wish Cara luck..thinking of u huni...will catch up properly soon xx


----------



## wildflower

Huge love and prayers for you Cara I think being numb describes this stage exactly. I hope you can connect to your embie once you are pupo, but don't worry if it's difficult xxx
So sorry about the family who lost their child, these stories tend to really stay with you I find, having a child die is just impossibly sad. 

LJH - not sure how you are doing, have I missed your post? Really hope all is well with you xxx

Muchmore and Sarah enjoy your holidays  xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara good luck for you're fet today, sorry to hear you're feeling numb but I'm sure once embie is on board you'll feel different     I'm so sorry to hear about couple from the church, such devastating news x 

Sarah glad you got to Dartmourh ok, hope you have a fab holiday - it's a lovely part of the country X 

Much more have a good holiday in the Tenerife sunshine xx 

Smiley glad you had such a productive weekend, and have picked up some bargains xx

Kalm hope Ethan's managing to sleep a little better xx

Snowy hope you and Lizzie are both well xx

Nahla hope twins are ok and you've managed to arrange to meet H again xx

Qwerkily hope you and Aldous are both well xx

Westies hope you're ok and had a good holiday xx

Hello  to all the CCs xxx

Afm pram delivery is today and also getting isofix base fitted in car 😊😊 have been trying to rest as swelling in feet/ankles is pretty bad. Over weekend I made up jellybean's cotbed, so his nursery is now finished. Can't believe I only have 17days until I meet my little man xx


----------



## CaraJ

Thanks ladies. Appointment is at 2.20 so I have all morning to stress! Why are these things always in the afternoon?! I'm no longer numb and am now just super anxious. What if it doesn't work, what if I miscarry again, what if we have a tragedy like the family in church! I need to pull myself together! Going to focus my thoughts by praying then head into town for a spot of retail therapy. I have some birthday money left and have my eye on a Cath kidston bag! Apologies for the crazy lady rant! Will update after the event.


----------



## Qwerkily

A quick one to say good luck today Cara. My (albeit very hypocritical) advice would be, worrying won't change the outcome, it will just fill time that could have been spent happy! I hope you can get a bit of excitement squeezed in between the worries xx
It was lovely to see your scan pics Sarah and Beccaboo last week. The clementine group is getting bigger all the time! 
Hi to everyone else. I'll catch up properly soon xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Cara how utterly devastating for the family from your church   I'm wishing you lots of luck for et today   I know it is hard not to be anxious after everything you have been through but this might be your time, this might work!   I hope the prayers & retail therapy help x  

Amoeba sorry to hear about the swollen feet   so exciting that you get to meet jellybean in 17 days! x  

Beccaboo sorry to hear about the dizziness but great that your scan went well & bonus that you get to see them again soon with an extra scan x  

Smileycat lovely that you are glowing   well done for doing some sorting & getting some bits for the twins, so exciting! x   

Nahla it sounds like the twins are growing fast x  

Sarah great that the scan went well, I hope you have a lovely holiday x  

Wildflower I hope you are having a nice holiday & the sun has come out for you   I haven't tried temperature tracking but I do use the cheapie internet ovulation tests mainly to check what my body is doing, after 4 dr cycles & 3 months on esmya before the myo I find it reassuring to know it hasn't just decided to stay in shutdown mode yet!   could you ask your gp to do some blood tests to see what is going on? sending you a hug x  

Kalm I hope ethan is sleeping a bit better x  

Muchmore I hope you are having a lovely holiday in tenerife x   

Ljh I haven't seen an update on your embies either, I really hope you got good news on your latest update x  

Lillie I hope you & olaf are doing well x  

Hello to everyone else  

The dachshund seems to be doing well, the wound where they removed the biggest lump is taking a bit more time to heal but generally she seems to be ok & was happy sitting in her buggy looking out through the front window of it on our walk at the weekend   In other news I tried needle felting for the first time at the weekend, it is strangely therapeutic stabbing a needle into wool to try & create something, although I think it will be a little while before I master the cute dogs in the book I have


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello everyone, I hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Cara, Good luck for this afternoon and hope transfer goes well. You have been through a lot and done so well. Keep positive and like the ladies have said, this is a new chapter and a completely different cycle to your last so focus on this one and try not keep thinking back and worrying yourself. Easier said than done I know full well. Sorry to read about the family at your church, it must so devastating for them. xx

Amy, Glad your little dog is healing well. She certainly is getting pampered with the buggy aswell.  

Amoeba, Hope the pram gets delivered fine and sounds like you are all on track for jellybeans arrival. Not long now. Yay. I cant wait to hear the news when he comes. xx

Muchmore, enjoy sunny Tenerife, lucky you. make sure you take lots of time to chill out and eat nice food inbetween working. xx

Sarah, So glad your scan went well and loved the pic with the little wave was giving you. Enjoy your family holidays this week. xx

Wildflower, Lovely you have holidays too. Is it lots of ice-creams and fish and chips in Scarborough by the coast. I went up to Yorkshire last year and visited. I really like the castle there, me and DH love visiting all the old castle ruins! Yes that must be awful being told you are having a certain sex then ending up with another! I have no feelings of what the sex of mine could be, happy for boys, girls or both!  xx

Smiley, Well done on clearing the loft and having a sort out. Im currently doing the same and have some bags of things for the charity shop. I just need to work on DH clearing things as he does have a tendency to hoard. I have quite often got rid of things of his, especially clothes that don't fit him and I have never ever seen him wear. The fact he has never noticed these things have gone missing says he doesn't need them! I also got two moses baskets secondhand with stands, my parents bought new matteresses for them. One was a lovely John Lewis one. They have also got me two free baby bouncers off gumtree good condition and mum washed them all down so everything is clean. Actually I haven't bought anything new as yet! Cant wait to buy the bigger things now! xx

Hello everyone else. Not much to report on me. Had a nice weekend, another week at work and yoga tonight, Monday nights yoga comes round so quickly, that's how quick the weeks are going! eeek.

xx


----------



## CaraJ

On way home from clinic. Embie thawed perfectly but transfer was quite traumatic today. They couldn't get my cervix open and everything was really painful. I still have mild period like pain an hour later. Painkillers starting to kick in though. Threw up in the car park but managed to avoid my clothes this time! Think it was anxiety more than anything. Otd is 22nd but that's a sleep in morning shift meaning I wake up at work. No way am I testing at work so going to test on the 23rd which is a day off.
Can't believe I'm finally pupo again! Snuggle in well little blob.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara congrats on being pupo, and yey to perfect defrost xx keeping everything crossed for blob xx         Hopefully the pain will ease soon for you, and anxiety could be the cause of the sickness, take it easy xxx

Pram was delivered at 10, had a good push around the living/dining room and into hallway to ensure I could get it in and out door, round corners etc - I did put a teddy in it to simulate jellybean 😂😂😂. Isofix base is now in car so we had a play with putting car seat on/off base etc. Can't wait now xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Cara, That's brilliant news that little blob defrosted well and PUPO again. yay.   Got everything crossed for you. 
Hopefully the sickness goes and any pain disappears, it could well be anxiety, its such a nervous wait isn't it. xx

Amoeba, Fab you had a little push of the pram around the house. What car seat have you gone with out of interest, Im looking at them at the moment. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo I went with the Besafe Izi go modular with the isofix base - it's quite expensive (just under £400 for seat and base but great quality) - the same base is used for the stage 2 car seat and allows the stage 2 car seat to be rear facing - what was an Eu legislation that UK were going to bring into law over next few years; it's safer for child to travel rearward facing until 15months. X


----------



## Nahla

beccaboo and anoeba: a quick comment on car seats... my big son had a maxi cosi pebble for about 9 months. problem: when sleeping, his head fell forward all the time. so eone had to hold it sitting next to him. then I bought a Cybex Sirona which is from newborn until 18 kg or 3-4 years. it was perfect and mich more comfortable for him, also rear facing and lster on forward. now my little son has the same problem with the head. I gave him the seat from the big boy and already bought a new one for the big boy and it seems so much better. the obly issue is that you cant take the seat out withthe sleeping baby. but I wouldnt buy a baby seat any more... although my daughter seems fine in it

xx


----------



## Nahla

Cara: congrats on being pupo! fx all goes well this time... so sorry to read about the dead child. It was always my biggest concern with my first son... SIDS... a bit less now but still... bought an angel care breathing sensor for him which made me sleep better.


----------



## Smileycat

Congrats on being PUPO Cara! xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Cara congrats on having blob installed  
I know the feeling ... I had some very painful transfers and some that were fine. It's an odd thing. 
I'm praying all goes well and that you start to feel less anxious. It is your next step nearer to motherhood and that is exciting. 
Wildflower I forgot to say that I use clear blue ovulation predictor sticks and they seem pretty good and helpful. 
Tenerife is lovely thanks all! I may have spent a bit of money on pearls today! So gorgeous! 
Off to sleep now. Night night


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Cara congratulations on being PUPO; sending love and best wishes for the next two weeks 

Glad you're enjoying Tenerife MuchMore!

Re: car seats we have a Britax Dualfix for A and it rear faces until 18kg. It's been great; debating getting another one for Pierre or getting A a new seat and swapping them over.


----------



## Nahla

Sarah, I think Britax and Cybex are the same. how much does A weigh? B is 15 kg now and the new seat lasts from 15 kg to 12 years so its the last one for him. and he likes it as it is much more comfortable...


----------



## KALM

Interesting your problem with the Maxi cosi pebble Nahla. Does it somehow tilt forward a bit if it makes their head flop forward? Ethan has the Pebble Plus (marketed as one of the safest car seats) and we've not had any problems like that.

Cara, I hope your 2nd day of being PUPO is going well.

Muchmore, lovely to hear you are enjoying the sunshine and treating yourself to pearls


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Not sure how much A weighs actually, he's on the small side though (still between 2nd and 9th centile at age 2). He might be about 10kg. He does flop forward sometimes when asleep but it depends on his position when he drops off; if he falls asleep with his head facing a bit sideways, he's ok, it's only when his head is straight forward. He usually rights himself in his sleep. (Kalm I think it's a bigger problem when they're older because the seat is set to more upright.)


----------



## Smileycat

Cara- sending positive vibes your way hun!  

Muchmore - Aw! very jealous about your hol. Soak up the sunshine, it is miserable here!


----------



## wildflower

Cara congratulations on being pupo lovely. And bless you for all that worry and discomfort. So glad that blob is getting settled in  xxx

Afm - still no af. I may need to head to the doctor and see if there is anything they can do, I wonder if it is the start of early menopause? Our holiday is good despite the British weather. 
Today was my birthday so dh and I took the train to York. We managed to get a table in the little Betty's tea room and had afternoon tea. I felt like I needed to tell you ccs this as the trip was partly inspired by some chat a few months ago! It was lovely 
xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Wildflower happy birthday!     I hope you had some lovely cake at Betty's tea room to celebrate   it might be worth seeing the doctor sometime to get some blood tests to find out what is going on but hopefully it is just a blip & nothing to worry about x  

Cara congratulations on being pupo x  

Amoeba exciting that you have the pram, not long now & you will be able to use it with jellybean in x  

Beccaboo I hope yoga went well on Monday, exciting that the weeks are going quickly! x  

Muchmore great that you are having a lovely holiday, you do so much for everyone else & definitely deserved the pearls x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

Made it to the gym Sunday, Monday & tonight & have been rewarding myself with some gu mini chocolate pots


----------



## Amoeba1705

Wildflower happy birthday   Xx hope you enjoyed you're afternoon tea in Betty's xx

Hope you're all ok xx

Had major disaster- last night I had a thought of trying pram in car...only to find it didn't fit 😖😭😱. We were able to get the wheels off and it just kinda fitted in if we changed the angle of the handle, but not practical if bad weather etc to faff on taking wheels on/off that didn't remove easily. So a night of no sleep and lots of tears, resulted in a call to pram shop and a visit to them...they are taking pram back and I'm getting the brand new Emmaljunga NXT90 pram from their showroom, I will likely be the only person with it as not been out in this country long and their factory is now shut for the month but as I'm getting the showroom one I'll be different to everyone else - so even more special for jellybean! They are coming tomorrow to swap the prams over ☺ This afternoon I had a play with the baby monitors, even had my mum in a different room so we could try the talk back feature and had a bit of a sing song to the lullabies the monitor plays 🙄😆 xx


----------



## Snowy white1

OMG ladies. It's true. Barry works!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-3684916/Can-t-baby-IVF-clinic-says-vibrations-Barry-White-s-deep-soul-tracks-help-embryos-develop.html


----------



## Amy76

Good old barry, I love it!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Saw that this morning Snowy...knew it was Barry that helps us along xx


----------



## Qwerkily

Go Barry!! That's awesome!!  

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. Particularly thinking of you LJH, hope everything is ok. 

Sorry for another short post but I'm on my phone in the middle of a mad week of visiting family and preparing for a festival tomorrow (Truck again) with husband still on crutches! I think I may be crazy  

Anyway, hope the 2ww is going well Cara.  
Amoeba, sorry about your pram but hope you like your new one as much. That's great they could swap it!
Happy birthday for yesterday Wildflower. Hope you get to the bottom of the no-af puzzle soon. 

Big hugs to everyone else.


----------



## Beccaboo

Snowy, That's so funny. We knew it all along! Perhaps we aren't so crazy afterall! xx

Wildflower, Happy Birthday for yesterday. Hope you enjoyed Bettys tea room and York too. I love York. Sounds like a lovely holiday. Perhaps AF is just taking its time this month but maybe see the doctor and see what they say. xx

Amoeba, Oh no, shame about the pram not fitting in the car but glad the pram shop is accommodating and giving you the new show room model - very special. I think we will be taking our car to JL and asking them if we can test out the fit of the buggy we want in our car. xx

Amy, Yoga was brilliant thanks, I love it. We have a week off next Monday as the 6 week course has come to an end but have booked on for the next 6 weeks which starts the following week. Instead I think I'm meeting up with the other Twin mum who is one week behind me for a coffee/drink. Good work on the gym days and those Gu Puddings are nice aren't they. haven't had one in ages. I did the stepper and bike last night before balance, rewarded myself with an homemade protein ball and milk! haha. Oh also, forgot to mention to you that my new neighbours have opened up a dessert bar in the city, some savoury pastries but specialises in desserts. He is a pastry chef and makes everything himself and the plated desserts look so good. DH had a brownie and that was the best brownie I tasted! DH and I are going to Jamies Italian on Saturday and then plan on having dessert at the new bar. (although I'm not majorly into the sweet stuff at the moment but might indulge or end up having a few mouthfuls off DH's plate!) Is the dachshund still in her babygrow? xx

Smiley, How things with you. Are you still counting down the weeks to mat leave too! xx

Kalm, Yes we are looking at the maxi cosi pebble plus which is rearward facing and comes with the isofix base. There is a good deal at the moment in mothercare where you buy the maxi cosi pebble and maxi cosi pearl (that's the car seat they can use after about a year) for £350 and then you get the isofix base free (the base is about £175 on its own) We haven't decided yet but want to start buying soon so im sorted and organised. Obviously Il be buying two so pretty expensive! eeek.
How's Ethan been this week and haven you managed to go out and do anything nice? xx

Sarah, Hows the holidays. saw some pics on social media and A seems to be having a great time. Thanks for the car seat recommendation, another to think about! xx

Nahla, Thanks for the tip on car seats too. I think the maxi cosi pebble plus has a fitted bit inside which really helps the baby fit snug into the seat so not sure if this is to help the head problem. Something Il think about anyway and need to research other as the Maxi Cosi is the main ones I've researched. xx

Muchmore, glad you are having a lovely holiday in the sunshine. Well done with buying pearls. I think its always nice to buy something special on holiday to remind you of holiday memories. xx

Lillie, How are things with you? Hope little olaf is going well. xx

LJH, Are you still in Spain? Is everything ok as haven't heard from you? Hope so and that you are just relaxing and enjoying the chill time. xx

Maisie, haven't heard from you in ages. If you are still reading I hope you are ok too and everything is going well with the pregnancy.

Querkily. Sounds like you are keeping busy. Any more holidays planned before thinking about going back to work? When DH comes off crutches, just think, life might seem a breeze! hehe xx

Cara, Hope you are taking it easy on PUPO. Keeping everything crossed for you. Did you hear back from the chocolate shop?

Hello everyone else I may have missed.
Not much to report my end just lots of work but at least its making the weeks go quick. Squeezing in what gentle exercise I can before I get too big to do anything plus back on the kale lunches everyday and my new drink to increase the iron intake is spinach, banana, coconut water and a spoonful of coconut yoghurt blended up. My iron levels are supposedly really good but Im determined not to have to take iron tablets and to see if I can get what I can from diet! Plus Im taking pregnacare supplements daily anyway. Babyfit class tonight.  xx


----------



## Smileycat

ha ha! Thanks Snowy that's brilliant! Good ole Barry!

Wildflower - Belated birthday greetings for yesterday. Hope it was a good one! York is a lovely city and everyone raves about Betty's tea room. Def worth speaking to your doc about the cycle. 

Ameba - Ah! how annoying! but great that they were able to find a decent replacement for you. Hope you're well and relaxed otherwise.

Cara - Thinking you during the 2ww. 

Beccaboo - all good thanks - shopping for items and counting the days!  We're also getting the maxi cos pebble plus - rear facing.  I know you're not keen on iron tablets, but I haven't had any issues with them. I only take them 3x a week.  My OB explained that your body can only absorb so much iron from food and the amount of iron in pregnacare is pretty low, if you're carrying twins. The babies will take what they need and leave you with a little and with all the blood pumping around you need more iron. She also advised to pair iron with orange juice/vit c to increase absorption. I add blackberries to my kale/spinach smoothie.

Qwerkily - sorry your DH is still on crutches. Hope you and Aldous are well. 

Amy - ah! gu pots, I used to love them but alas I've gone off them in pregnancy

Hi to every one else. have a lovely day.

x


----------



## LJH80

Ladies I am so sorry I went awol, for some reason I couldn't log in on the second half of my trip I could look but not post! No idea what went wrong but I have now managed to uninstall and reinstall and it's all working! But so much to go back on so will have to catch up slowly. Can't even remember what my last update was?? But I am home now after a very long and chilled time in Spain and I have some news...we got the Blastos we needed and one was very good quality and we couldn't resist having it popped back in and I can't believe I'm going to say this but I got a BFP!!!!!!! I've done 3 pee sticks and been for a beta this morning but the lines are dark and vivid so at this point we can safely say I'm pregnant! Obviously we are cautious but over the moon. We didn't tell a sole we were pupo and told very close family our news when we found out and it was so lovely to be able to surprise them as they had no idea and were not expecting it...so there is my news ladies...sorry for the long wait. Hope you all are ok, I'll try to catch up this afternoon xxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

LJH that's great news    am so happy for you xxx


----------



## Amy76

Ljh that is fantastic news, I am so pleased for you, congratulations!   good old spanish barry! x  

Amoeba great that you managed to get the pram exchanged, only two weeks now! x  

Qwerkily it sounds like you are busy, I hope dh is well enough to stop using crutches soon x  

Beccaboo great that you have made a twin mummy friend at yoga, I think my post workout rewards are a bit more generous than yours!   The dessert bar your neighbour has opened sounds fab, I will have to find out more details of where it is if I ever manage to get to Norwich for a day trip, can't believe it is 19 years since I left uni there! x  

Smileycat well done with being so healthy, I like that you have to have orange juice with your iron tablets! x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

Its lovely & sunny here today


----------



## Beccaboo

LJH, that is brilliant news. I just love BFP's, so nice to hear when it works. You must be over the moon. 
xx

Hi Smiley, I think its because I keep hearing from people how iron tablets can block you up. Twin mum at yoga has to take 3 a day! Maybe then as you say 3x a week is fine and better for your body and gives you the extra dose you need. My consultant or midwife hasn't mentioned I need them from my blood test results to check levels so maybe I shall ask them again on my next scan.  Have you gone off sweet stuff too? I read the old wives tale that this could mean boys, which is then in your case. I now wonder if I'm having boys too! hehe.

Amy, It's called the Figbar, if you google it there are loads of yummy pics of desserts to drool over! When DH and I went in there we got our drinks and brownie for free...well we are their neighbours after all! haha. Yes if you visit Norwich at any point we could arrange a meet up there! xx

Love that we have another BFP on this board.


----------



## Smileycat

Whoop whoop!!    Congratulations LJH! That is FANTASTIC news !!!     I am soooo happy for you hun.  I was a little worried when you went AWOL. You've put a huge smile on my face today.    Good luck for your beta xx


Beccaboo - i was worried about the side effects too and my OB said 3x a week as a top up would be fine. I do snack on dried fruit and so maybe that helps. I've always been a savoury fan, but it is ridiculous now, I prefer snacking on tapenade, cheese and crackers to cake or chocolate.  I just don't get excited by sweet treats.

Amy - enjoy the sunshine! The weather in London has been odd this week -  22 degrees, grey and muggy or torrential rain...


----------



## Snowy white1

Congrats LJH! So happy for you. That's made my day!


----------



## Qwerkily

Congratulations LJH!! That put the biggest smile on my face when I read your news!!! Another clementine BFP!! Fantastic!!


----------



## KALM

Ah, such happy lovely news LJH!      We'll let you off going AWOL with that news! Obviously early days but a very dark line sounds extremely promising. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Amoeba.. Nightmare on the pram, so good the shop sorted you out. You'll have to post a pic of the new one on social media. I think all parents to be have to have a happy time trying out all the new baby contraptions before little one arrives! When we went to the baby show before Ethan was born I was so useless at working out how to put pushchairs up and down, having never really done it before!

Beccaboo, I took the spatone iron sachets (that come plain or mixed with apple juice for better absorption) on and off during my 2nd tri when I had the funny dizzy spells and thought it might be iron related. You can get in boots or the supermarket, and they never caused me any issues. You have to post a pic of your bump on social media for us to see! The neighbours dessert place sounds awesome!

Qwerkily, enjoy truck fest. I admire you for facing that with a baby and husband on crutches! I don't think I could do it!

Amy, those gu chocolate puds are so great aren't they! One of my favourites 

As for us, Ethan has an unsightly rash going on..mainly his arms and face and a little elsewhere. He has no other illness signs and is well in himself so I'm pretty sure it's a reaction to the amoxicillin antibiotics he was on, as I read online that it's a really common side effect. I just hope it clears soon as his skin looks awful and all rough  I want the cute soft baby skin back! His sleep had got a bit better over last weekend.. Two nights in his cot the whole time (the Moses basket is now gone as he's too big for it), and some longer sleeps (woo to getting a 3.5 sleep stretch.. Oh for the days when I was regularly getting 4 and 5), which gave me hope that 4 month sleep regression was ending. But he didn't have a great night last night and was in my bed from 1am (DP in the spare room), as then at least I could just reach out to shush him when needed rather than trapsing back and forth to the nursery. So I guess it's just slowly does it.

Hi to everyone else I didn't do personals for!


----------



## wildflower

Wow fantastic LJH that's amazing news. Yay, well done Spanish Barry!! And well done you xxx


----------



## CaraJ

Yay ljh what fantastic news. Cheered me right up in the middle of yet another stressful shift!

I'm still muddling through this horrid 2ww and battling with my wonderful estrogen sensitivity symptoms. Plenty of craziness here at work to keep me distracted. Including trying to figure out how what looks like a piece of bone (4cm long) came out of the back passage of a client who only eats blended food! Thankfully he seems fine so I don't think it's done any damage its just weird! Right enough break, back to it. 10 hrs down 3 to go.


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies...

firstly        ljh so so happy to read ur news huni

sarah hope ur enjoying the holiday...

amoeba 2 weeks today until you meet ur little man eeekkkk glad u got ur pram sorted!!

amy huni how are u doing? hope little pooch is on the mend...she looks so cute in her Babygrow!!

kalm sorry ethan still has a rash poor little man...yey to getting 3 hours tho...hope ethan rash clears soon an baby soft skin makes a return!!

cara yey for being pupo....wishing u all the luck hun!!

beccaboo how are u huni? on maternity countdown i bet!! sorry u keep having dizzy spells!!

snowy ur post made me laugh pit loud!! hope u an lizzie are ok?

wildflower happy belated bday what a lovely treat going to bettys....very Jealous!!

hello to everyone else...

not much to report from me 16 weeks on Sat an still in denial xx


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - wahoo! Amazing news. I'm so happy for you. Wishing you a happy and uneventful pregnancy honey, you deserve it xx          

Cara - congratulations on being PUPO. Everything crossed for you xx

Hi everyone else. I'm not coming on here often as I'm struggling at the moment with my birthday looming on Monday and finding it very hard to be positive with yet another year gone by without being pregnant or having a child. Noone talks about it anyone with me as it's almost like they've all come to the conclusion that we don't have children now as it's been too long. It feels horrible. Anyway, sorry for the sad post but that's why I'm not posting much as I feel so sad all the time and can't get out of it. I'll continue to keep checking in every now and again x


----------



## Nahla

ljh, huge congratulations! great news! so no pgd? 

westies, a big hug. I know how you feel. I was 37 when my first child was born...


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies sending hugs      I've been down where you are and you will find a way out of the sadness, it takes time and you need to go through the grieving process. My counsellor said you need to grieve for the child in your head that you always thought you'd have,  have a picture of, and what you'd be doing with etc and I found this part of my breakthrough in treatment. After counselling I got myself to a place where I could cope with not having a child of my own and was starting to look into adoption but then as we know I got my natural bfp. Although I have every faith in your next cycle.    I do hope you do something nice for your birthday tomorrow and it helps lift the sadness - even for one day xxx   Oh and I'll be  41, when jellybean will be born X 

Cara how you doing on the 2ww, hope it's going ok xx

Kalm glad to hear Ethan's sleep pattern is improving. I hope his rash clears quickly xx 

Beccaboo don't believe all the old wives tales 🤔 I kinda craved very sweet fruit and actually went off some savoury foods - and still am off sausages, eggs and boiled potatoes! Yet am having a boy, I will eat sweet stuff  before I'll eat savoury. One that was true for me was the ring test, but not sure if that can be done with twins?? Xx

Nahla hope you, twins and big boy are doing well. Anymore updates on H?? Xx

Amy hows the dashund doing?  Any more lovely treats being eaten after your gym visits?? Xx 

Sarah hope you're enjoying holiday xx

Wildflower i went to Betty's in Northallerton today as my final treat before jellybean arrives 😊 Hope you're doing ok xx

Hi  to all the CCs. Hope you're all doing ok xxx

Afm gearing myself up for going into hospital a week tomorrow; just been doing final sort of medication and bag of snacks - well I will be in about a week 😝 Today me and mum went for a lovely lunch, followed by cake, at Betty's tearoom in Northalleton (much closer to me than York). Struggling with very swollen feet and ankles that don't go down much, even sleeping with them propped up. Tomorrow I have a visit from health visitor, Tuesday I have a scan and antenatal and Thursday I see the midwife so a busy week. Can't believe I get to meet my little man in 11 days xxx


----------



## wildflower

Amoeba - wow 11 days until you get to meet your boy. So exciting! 

Westies - I really feel for you, this is such a tough part of your journey. I wonder if it would help with the awkwardness and awfulness if you are able to open up with a few people and let them know what is going on. I got to the point where I had to have a bit of a cry to some friends and it helped a bit. 
I believe you will be a mummy soon. xxx

Lillie - congrats on being 16 weeks thats fantastics 

Cara - I hope the 2ww is treating you kindly xxx

LJH - I keep thinking about your happy news and it puts a smile on my face 

KALM - how is Ethan's rash now?

afm - We had a lovely holiday. Rose played really well with her cousin. York and Betty's was lovely. We swam in the sea at Scarborough and that was (cold!) amazing. Af did finally arrive on the last day of holiday, 10 days late. 
Hurrah that the lovely summery weather has come to visit. 
xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Ljh how amazing and wonderful! Congratulations to you. How many weeks are you now? 
Westies I appreciated your post very much, partly because it is more or less how I feel at the mo  I'm 42 and struggling to see the way ahead. Adoption still doesn't feel like any kind of positive thing. It is hard to move on from so wanting our own child at the mo. And I can't get my head around DE either. I think it's just a tough time, but like many have already said, it will pass and we will come through. 

AFM back from hols and it was a lovely lovely week. I feel refreshed and ready to hit work again  and the poncho is so nearly finished!


----------



## Beccaboo

Westies, Happy Birthday for today. Sorry to hear you are struggling.   It's difficult to be positive all the time but with another cycle coming up, change of clinic I have everything crossed that your next bday will be spent as a mum. I still hope you get to enjoy your day today and that you do something nice. xx

Muchmore, I am glad you had a lovely week away and ready for work. I think holidays are great for having that break and coming back refreshed. xx

Wildflower, Glad you had a lovely holiday too. Sounds like you had some lovely fun days out and great Rose enjoyed herself too. xx

Amoeba, I'm jealous of you and wildflower getting to visit Betty's! Hope you had something nice. You do have a busy week but hopefully that will make the week fly by until you meet your boy. Its so soon and cant wait for new arrival news.  

Lillie, Yes I am on maternity countdown already! haha. 16 wks for you, wow, that is brilliant. I feel like every week is a little milestone of celebration. Only a few more week and you might be able to feel some movement, little flutters which is so lovely and reassuring too.  

Cara, Hope you are taking it easy when not working and having lots of rest breaks in your 2ww. Hope everything is ok with you. xx

Hi Kalm, thanks for the info on the iron tablets you took. I might well get some and take few times a week then as an iron top up. I will take a bump selfie and post it on our site, its looking pretty bumpy now. How is Ethans rash, hope its going down and not as bad as it was. xx

Hi Smiley, ah yes I just love cheese at the moment. I really fancied brie the other day but its on the list of cheese not to eat  Plain chedder on crackers is good though and like you I prefer to cake and chocolate.  Hope you had a nice sunny weekend in London. Luckily I have aircon in my office, hows yours?I have a feeling my walk to and from work is going to be a warm one! xx

LJH, Hoping all is still ok with you. What do you do in terms of having an early 7/8 week scan. Will you have this privately or at a clinic near to you? xx

Hello everyone else. Hope you all had good weekends. I had a fairly nice relaxed weekend although my nan isn't good, I visited her yesterday as the nurse keeps telling us she only has a few days left (although that was last Monday and she's still here!) Sounds awful but at the moment she is just existing and kind of wish she will pass sooner rather than later. She is struggling and its horrible to see. My mum is her main carer with help from my aunties and its like everyone is just waiting.  I would have loved for her to be around to see the babies but know that wont happen. Its like one generation will pass and soon a new one will be born. 
Anyway, don't mean to end on that morbid note, least the sun is shining. have a good day all. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Amoeba, Forgot to mention, I went to one of the little independent baby shops near me yesterday and the BeSafe car seats look really good and we are actually thinking of going for that one now. Its not much difference in price to maxi cosi pebble I was looking at and its isize. DH was quite impressed when he researched it and its a Scandinavian brand isn't it. They have been doing rearward facing for years apparently. I am thinking of buying after my next scan (not this weeks but my early August scan) when I will be nearly 25 weeks. So you might be able to give me a mini review before I buy! hehe xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo the padding on the Besafe is immense, especially around the baby's head area. It's a Norwegian make and is the next seat up is isize - when used with isofix base. I've already got the base in car ready for next week...this week we're practising putting the seat on and off the base 🤔😝 Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Yes I was really impressed with the padding. The shop assistant was showing us how it fits on the base and looked so easy to clip on but yes, I guess we would want to practice these things beforehand! They also showed us the second stage car seat which has several different seating positions and impressed with that too. The shop said they would do us a deal as we have to buy 2!  
I also tested out the Mountain Duet double buggy which we are going for, plus thinking of you, I tested getting it in my boot and it fits, just! I don't think many of the other doubles would fit! xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Glad you tested the pram...after my fiasco of mine not fitting in car, would recommend everyone tries it first. The ppl in the pram shop I got my carseat (as well as pram/furniture/bedding) from also showed me how to clip seat on etc and the next seat up, but I think I'll still practise before I have to put seat in car with jellybean in it. I got the man from the shop to fit the base, however he talked me through it and it's really easy to fit. Always good to get a deal..I got deals due to buying so much from same shop☺ Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Amoeba, I also saw the Emmajunga prams in the shop, first I had properly seen of those. They look really nice although the double is way to big for my car as it was designed as more of a pram than a stroller. Nice though.  xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Happy birthday Westies 🎊🎉🎈🎁🎂   

Beccaboo thanks for comments on emmaljunga pram. Their double Viking is about the size of the bugaboo donkey both of which I think are bigger than the mountain buggy. I do know they do the super Viking that can be made into a twin which has 'one on top of other' if that makes sense  A bit like Icandy twin. Will you be buying the carrycots to go with buggy or just use the lie flat seat unit? My friend has the out n about double nipper and never bought carrycots. X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Westies happy birthday!     I'm sorry you are struggling, I know it is hard when life doesn't always go according to plan but I hope you are able to do something nice to celebrate your birthday   I guess it depends how open you are with people about your journey, like I said before I would rather people know that I tried & failed than think I don't want children but it is a personal choice, I was 40 a few weeks ago & I'm still not ready to give up on the dream of becoming a mummy yet   hopefully penny will work her magic & you will get lucky with your next cycle x  

Beccaboo if I ever come to norwich for the day it would be nice to meet up & have cake   sorry to hear about your nan   it must be such a difficult time for your family but great that she knows you are expecting the twins x  

Smileycat I will have some chocolate treats for you!   I hope you aren't finding it too hot now that summer seems to have arrived x  

Ljh do you have a date for your early scan yet? I hope you are doing ok x  

Kalm the gu chocolate puds are very good!   sorry to hear about ethan's rash, I hope it clears up soon x  

Cara I hope the 2ww is being kind to you, wishing you lots of luck for otd x   

Lillie congratulations on getting past 16 weeks, so exciting! x  

Nahla have there been anymore dates? I hope you, ds & the twins are doing well x  

Qwerkily I hope the festival went well & dh isn't on crutches for much longer x  

Amoeba the dachshund had some stitches out last friday, the others should be coming out at the end of this week & she seems to be doing really well   it sounds like you have a busy week, it can't be easy for you in this heat, so exciting that the countdown to jellybeans arrival is in days now x  

Snowy I hope you & lizzie are doing well x  

Wildflower great that you had a lovely holiday, well done for swimming in the sea, I am impressed!   I saw the picture of the cake, it looks fab x  

Muchmore it sounds like you had a lovely holiday & nice that you have the new pearls as a perfect reminder of your time away   I am looking forwards to seeing a picture of the poncho, I got distracted in the local material shop & ended up buying some patterned fabric that I really liked which was half price, I just need to figure out what to do with it now!   I hope in time you do find a way forwards to becoming a mummy x  

Hello to anyone else I've missed  

I made it to the gym on friday evening & had a lovely weekend at the Bedford river festival, there was dragon boat racing, raft races, stalls, live music, a lit boat parade & fireworks   I also had a very nice raspberry frozen yogurt & got some lovely pecan & maple fudge which reminds me of a family holiday we went on to florida when we were kids


----------



## Beccaboo

Amoeba, Yes I think the mountain duet is 63inchs wide whereas the bugaboo is 73inchs, which actually wouldn't fit through my front door as we measured that too! We weren't going to bother with the additional carrycots and just use the lie flat seat. We said we could purchase carrycots afterwards if we felt we needed them. Conscious about making any unnecessary purchases that wont get used! Handy to know your friend hasn't used them. xx

Hi Amy, My mum informs me today my nan is having a better day! Thing is she is surviving on probably a couple of hundred calories a day and small fluids as just cant get her to have anything. Any normal person couldn't survive long doing that let alone someone with no reserves. She's terribly thin, just under 6st!  I'm glad I saw her yesterday though even though its sad to see. Knowing its all of old age and she is 93 is comforting. 
Sounds like you had a lovely time at the festival, love frozen yoghurt (that's healthy right!) and fudge too, yum! xx

Sarah, Id meant to ask how your holiday was too. Are you home yet? Did you have a nice week away?

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks for the birthday wishes. I've had the day off work and had a lovely weekend break with DH to take my mind off "things". I feel I'm trapped somewhat as my DH doesn't want anyone to know our situation. His brother doesn't even know. I've told a few very close friends of mine but noone ever asks me about it, which makes me very sad as it's a huge part of my life and thoughts which I don't have anyone's support with. 

I'm sorry if I've offended those who are older than me. I turned 36 today and personally don't feel that age has anything to do with it but do think the longer you are on this journey the more weary you get. It's been five years for us next month. That's a huge chunk of time, emotions, money, effort, stress, LIFE! Hanging in there as best as I can. 

Amy - sometimes it's not personal choice. Our situation is compounded by my DH's choice but what can I do if he wants to keep our situation private? I don't feel I can be disloyal and go against his wishes, which is why I find this so hard x

MuchMore - big hugs  I do feel on these forums that there is a pressure to say what people want to hear and not necessarily how you feel. The whole point for me is to be honest and get benefit from it rather than being fake, which is why I'd rather stay off it than post 'I'm fine' posts. I'm not fine and this sucks. Some days that's just how it needs to be. I'm not asking for sympathy, I'm just asking for people to be open to honesty. People don't need to respond if they don't want to. I really admire you for considering other options. I'm not sure I could ever be that brave xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies glad you had a nice weekend away and had today off. You've not offended me and I'm 5 yrs older; I totally understand how you feel and 5years is a long time. Just take it one day at a time and hoping that when you find yourself in a better place that the new clinic and protocol work for you. Have you tried fertility counselling as a couple or individually? I can highly recommend it and might help both you and dh - my first session I cried for 45mins, but was what I needed to do - this is where the 'mask' came in so it looked to everyone that I was coping but deep down I wasn't. Xxx    
Oh I'm coming down your way next summer - were booked into a cottage just the other side of Bridgewater and know we'll spend a bit of time in Weston Super mare as we love it there xx


----------



## CaraJ

Websites happy birthday! Glad to hear you've had a good day and had a nice weekend away. I'm also really sorry you're having such a tough time of it just now. I'm not sure there's anything I can say to make it better. Just know that I think of you often and hope things start to improve for you.

Amy the river festival sounds lovely! We happened across a little French fayre in town at the weekend, a lovely surprise.

Becaboo how exciting all the buggy and car seat stuff sorted. And good plan to make sure it fits in the boot. I think if I ever have twins we'd have to get a new car, have a corsa at the mo!

Sorry for lack of personals. Big hello to everyone else.
I've had a day off today and baked cupcakes to distract me from the waiting. Posted a pic on social media for those of you there. Otd is Fri but I'm not testing till Sat as I'm waking up at work on Friday. I'm trying really hard to not think about it but it's hard especially when I'm not at work.


----------



## CaraJ

Silly predictive text. For websites read Westies!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Westies, I am glad you took the day off work and made it into a birthday weekend. I hope doing something nice with you DH helped a little. I think we may have said before on this board and I know with me that the very few people I told didn't ask me about IVF much and it makes you wonder if they care. I think sometimes it can be partly due to friends not knowing what to say, or as one of my close friends said, she didn't know whether I wanted her to keep asking. Plus a lot of people that haven't been through this journey just simply don't get it, they don't realise how much time, emotions etc are spent on this and I agree it can then be so tough. You can always chat away to us remember.   I hope that soon when you start focusing on your treatment abroad you will start to feel positive again. Big hugs for now. xx

Cara, I saw your cupcakes, brilliant.  What creative things are you up to today? If I was working on OTD I would also wait until the Saturday too. Got everything crossed for you and really hope Saturday will be your happy day. xx

Hi everyone else. Another hot day. Luckily work have given me a car park space for the remainder of my pregnancy, yippee! There is usually a long waiting list to get a space and you cant go on the waiting list until you've been here 7yrs or something! I know my walk in is only 15/20 mins and I like walking but its handy to have incase I struggle later on and for me to work around my scan appointments. I do intend on walking in as much as I can but if the walk turns to waddle and takes me double the time I might be a bit lazy and drive! xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara the cupcakes looked fab. 😋 I have everything crossed for you on Saturday xx

Beccaboo yey to having a parking space - if you need to use it. Workplaces must do regular risk assessments during pregnancy and make adaptations when necessary; so getting a space shows they're doing the right thing xx

Hi to everyone else and hope you're all coping with the heat xx 😎😎☀☀


Afm got scan and antenatal later this afternoon, which should be my last 😱 I'm seriously melting in this heat, so kinda dreading clinic as it's usually really hot in there but today will be much worse and there's no ac just one lonely floor fan that I bet all us heavily pregnant women fight over - lol xxx


----------



## KALM

Westies, happy belated birthday for yesterday. Glad you had a nice long weekend. I get the frustration of your DH not wanting to tell people. My DP doesn't like to tell people he has MS and I find that hard too at times that I can't talk about it. Also it means people think he doesn't like things like going for a long country walk, or going for a run,  whereas in actual fact he would love to do that, he just can't do those things anymore. Personally if it were me I'd rather people knew, but like you I have to respect his wishes.

Oh.. Hmm.. Sorry short post, munchkin is waking up!


----------



## KALM

Back again..

Beccaboo I'm afraid you probably will waddle toward the end! I think it's inevitable. Also when you walk you'll probably keep feeling desperate for the loo, then it passes, then you get the feeling again. It's very disconcerting! Sorry to hear about your nan but as you say 93 is a good old age. I hope she goes peacefully when it's her time. 

Cara, I hope the cupcakes went down well at choir. I think it's too hot for baking today, unless it's a fridge cake!

Amoeba, im so excited you are soon going to meet your little man! How are your parents.. Is it their first grandchild? Hope your appts today were OK.

Well it certainly is hot.. 30 here apparently. Ethan wasn't a great sleeper last night but neither were we! His rash is still there but slowly on the mend. It makes his skin really dry, I can't wait for the baby soft skin to return. His cradle cap has also returned..I thought once it was gone that was it!  Sorry just a short post, must go again! Hi to all.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm this won't be first grandchild - my stepdad has 6 and my mum 1; but this is a miracle! 


Just back from antenatal, his growth has slowed again, so back on Friday for another scan and Doppler, if results similar then I will be kept in and given steroids with him born Sunday/Monday; if scan Friday is ok then we stick to original plan....another few days of worry 😕😕 xx


----------



## LJH80

Hi everyone, thanks for asking after me. I'll update at the end.

Amoeba - I hope then scan goes well on Friday but it's crazy that jellybean could be here as early as Sunday!! It really feels like yesterday you announced your bfp!! Good luck and I can't wait to see your updates soon xx

Kalm - I hope Ethan sleeps a bit better soon but I agree I've found it tough the past few nights. I hope his baby soft skin comes back soon xx

Beccaboo hurrah for the car space, it's like that at my work and the joy I see when you reach the top of the list is hilarious, I luckily moved with my company to the building so I have one but many have to wait years!! Sorry to hear about your Nan, I always think it's awful when they are ready to go and you feel like you are waiting, but people do say one leaves the family to replaced by another (or 2) and hope that the knowledge of your babies comforts her xx

Cara I will be keeping everything crossed for you on Saturday, you are so good not to test early. Xx

Westies I am so sorry you are having a bad time, after 5 years its impossible for it not to take such a negative toll and feeling unsupported just adds to the stress. I think we all know you can't apologise or feel bad for how you feel I just hope some brighter days come soon, and until then we are here and you really don't have to say your fine xx

Amy I am glad the doggy is doing well and will hopefully be recovered soon, I'm also glad to hear you are still putting me to shame at the gym and also making me salivate thinking about your deserts!! The festival sounded like fun 

Wildflower glad you had a fab holiday but you are extremely brave to swim in the sea!! I am working on a project in Scarborough at the moment so will be visiting there a lot over the next few weeks! 

Muchmore glad you too had a good holiday and feel refreshed for work (I never do) and can't wait to see the finished poncho soon

Hello to everyone else, I've been a big slack so just caught up a little bit.

Afm I am officially 5 weeks today, I have had 2 betas which my clinic say are perfect but I did have a panic last Friday when my progesterone was low and I had to get some clexane with a Spanish prescription!! Luckily a lady I know from Instagram lives close by and she gave me some to cover me over the weekend until my order arrived!! Pretty stressful and ended up costing me £620!!! Plus 2 bloods which were £240 so an expensive week! My early scan is booked for 1st Aug and I can't wait, today i haven't felt good and have had cramps all day which I know can be normal but just didn't feel right, so I have been a little worried. They seem to have subsided but it's such a worrying time, I wanted to just enjoy every moment but the last few days I have felt very panicky and I keep expecting it to end! I know how lucky I am do appreciate this and know how hard it is to hear someone complaining when they are pregnant and I'm really not I just think I can't believe what is happening! I'm off for a walk now as haven't done much exercise leading up to my cycle so want to keep active but not overdo it so I'm walking for 30-45 every evening at the moment to keep some level of movement going. I would like to run but as I haven't been running for a few months I wasn't sure if I should restart at this point?? Any advice ccs?

Sorry for long post it wasn't meant to be that long 😁😁😁😁


----------



## KALM

LJH, I think everyone here would understand your worry so don't apologise for talking about your fears. They are perfectly expected. It is hard to relax when pregnant when you've been through all we have and seen all the things that can happen.  

I can only speak for myself regarding the running and whilst I would have loved to run during my pregnancy I just didn't feel right doing so after I had the previous MMC. Probably that was nothing at all related to running, but I just didn't want to chance anything. My cousin, who was pregnant naturally, ran several times a week through her whole pregnancy. They do say that it can be good for the baby and mums who exercise more when pregnant have babies who are better able to deal with stress or something like that! I think you have to go with what you are comfortable with, but maybe wait and decide after your first scan when you see the heartbeat? I just enjoyed walking, swimming and yoga and felt happy with that.


----------



## Snowy white1

LJH - I know what you mean about the worry. Hopefully in a few weeks you'll be able to relax and enjoy it a bit more. Twinges and cramps are normal I think. Even though the little embryo is very tiny it's still stretching things as it grows.
Personally I wouldn't run and wouldn't do any exercise (except walking) until the second trimester. That's what my clinic told me and I always thought it wasn't worth the risk. Things like pregnancy yoga, Pilates and swimming are really good while pregnant.

Beccaboo - sorry to hear about your gran. Great that she's had such a long and happy life though. I'm sure she's very happy about your twins even if she doesn't get to meet them.

Amoeba - sorry you're having a worrying time. Good that they're keeping such a close eye on you though. Just a few days to wait and he'll be in your arms.

Amy - that river festival sounds amazing!

AFM - Lizzie will be 6 months old tomorrow. Can't believe she's that old already. The first few weeks went so slowly but now things are going too fast. She's lots of fun now and is always kicking and thrashing around. I think she wants to be on the move. We've also tried a few solids. She seems to have liked most things so far (carrot, puree pear, sweet potato, natural yogurt and baby rice). She wasn't too sure about parsnip though.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo it must be so hard with your nan, although I guess she is unlikely to meet them it is great that she knows about the twins   fab that you have a parking space at work, do you have another scan this week? lovely that you get to see the twins again, I hope it goes well & they both behave so they can get the measurements they need x  

Westies it must be hard if you want more support & dh doesn't want anyone to know, we are all here for you x  

Amoeba I hope the growth scan tomorrow goes well, you are so close to meeting jellybean now! x  

Cara well done with the baking, the french fayre sounds nice   wishing you lots of luck & positive orange vibes for when you test x    

Kalm I'm sorry your dp feels he wants to keep his ms quiet, it must be really hard when he can't do the things he used to enjoy   did you manage to get the cooker sorted? hopefully ethans baby soft skin will return when the rash clears up x  

Ljh I agree with the others, I would stick to walking rather than running, you don't want to have any regrets after everything you have been through to get to this point x  

Snowy it is amazing that lizzie will be 6 months old tomorrow!   from spending lots of time with my nieces when they were little I think they really start interacting more at that age & are so entertaining, enjoy every minute x  

Wildflower how are you doing? when do you start the new job? have you started any more craft or sewing projects? I thought the birthday cake for rose looked fab x  

Muchmore I hope the return to work after your holiday has gone well, did you get chance to take your heroine further on her journey? any updates on the poncho? I think it might be a bit hot to wear it at the moment! x  

Smileycat I hope you & the twins are doing well x  

Lillie I hope you are doing ok x  

Hello sarah, nahla, qwerkily & anyone else still reading  

It has been crazy hot here the last couple of days, I ended up hosing the dogs down & giving them mini milk ice lollies to keep them cool!   I made it to the gym last night & with no air conditioning it was very hot, I only did 50 mins on the stepper & 6 mins on the powerplate then had salad & veggie sausage for tea & raspberries so I figure that means I can have a guilt free treat today!   just for the record my happy posts aren't fake


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi CC's

Did anyone else have the most horrendous nights sleep?! I was thinking in the night of you mums with little ones and wondered if they were too hot too! Don't like to complain about the heat (or being pregnant) but I ended up going downstairs and reading a book for an hour to try and make myself sleepy again. Hence today I am now tired! 

Kalm, I think I've got a waddle going on now! My dad said I'm walking funny! haha
I am glad Ethan's rash is on the mend, have you got some cream for him? xx

Amoeba, scary and exciting times that you might be in this weekend. my consultant said with the twins that if there was any doubt with growth they would get me in. Hope the appointment goes well tomorrow. You could be meeting jellybean so soon!  xx

LJH, 5 weeks already wow and really not long until the scan is it. I cant remember what you said now, did you have 1 or 2 transferred back? Cramps can be normal. I think the worry is, having not experienced it we don't know what is normal and then just get worried at everything! I have had plenty of panicky moments and then you come to having a scan and think, why was I worried, but then you worry again! We know you are not complaining. xx
Re running, I mega miss it even now and wish I could go for a run but that was the one thing I just didn't feel comfortable in doing and never attempted, like Kalm says, many mums do so its really down to how you feel. I picked up exercise again on a very gentle level at about 10 weeks (body balance), most definitely wanted to get the initial scan done. I've been pretty active since 12 weeks but again, its on a gentle level plus going to a proper pregnancy yoga and babyfit class give me exercises I can also do when I am at the gym. I would recommend classes by trained pregnancy instructors but I think many of those tend to start at about 14weeks I found. Walking is great though. 

Snowy, 6 months already. that is going so quick! Glad she is of an age where she starts getting into things. Lots of watching out for her soon then when she starts moving and crawling around and into everything no doubt! Good she likes some of the foods you've been given her. Did she do that funny face that babies do when they don't like foods, like with the parsnip! xx

Hi Amy, Yes glad I have the parking space now but have still walked in since having it! Part of me thinks that my walk in is only 20mins max and hardly seems worth the drive but sure it will be handy when Im waddling! Although tomorrow is scan day and Il drive into work from the hospital afterwards so that will be handy. Will just be a quick check of those last measurements from naughty twin! That sounds like a super healthy tea and definitely requires a yummy treat today. Its so hot at my gym too, the aircon is nice to start but then you don't feel it. I keep thinking about swimming as the pool looks really inviting but I don't have a swimming costume. 

Hello everyone else.

Thanks for the kind comments re my nan, update is she is still going! hardly any food or fluid intake yesterday though. So afm, apart from the tiredness and terrible night, which I think must be setting me up for sleepless nights to come, I feel fine other than occasional dizzy spells. (Kalm, I still to purchase those iron things you said about) I think on each dizzy spell I seem to have a reason for it, was hungry one time and then Tuesday, I got hot and trying a dress on in topshop changing room wasn't the brightest idea. Tonight I have a haircut which tbh Im not looking forward to because of the heat. Im going to make sure Ive got some cold water with me and fx I don't have another funny turn! xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Just a quick one, been admitted after midwife appt. have high blood pressure, headache, reduced movements and trace protein in urine. Been on trace monitor for about an hour and his hb is fine; but they starting me on steroid treatment so I need to be kept in due to diabetes, might get out Saturday or might have him Saturday depending on scan tomorrow and my blood pressure! X


----------



## Beccaboo

Amoeba, Lots of good luck wishes your way. Looks like you are in the right place for being monitored well. keep us updated if you can and hope all goes well if you do end up meeting him on Saturday. xx


----------



## KALM

Oh Amoeba, thinking of you! So close to your time! Hope it's not too miserable being in hospital.

Beccaboo, keep an eye on that dizziness. For me I think actually a lot of it was trying to do too much and getting overtired. I didn't realise it so much at the time, and felt like I had slowed down, but when I had a week off and rested the whole time I felt so much better and had no more spells. If you start getting ringing ears or blurred vision with it then maybe mention to your midwife. Also if you get one it helps to either lie down with feet above your heart level if you can, or if youre not in a place to lie down then squatting and tensing your leg muscles can help it to pass. 

It wasn't too bad here heat wise last night, Tuesday night was much much worse. However Ethan had a horrendous nights sleep, was up between 10:30 and 1 and I could not get him down, had to wake DP in the end to have a go. He got him to sleep for 45 mins then he was awake again. He then would only sleep in my arms, and would wake up and thrash around every time I tried to put him down. I was feeling really cross at him! Eventually I did get him on the bed but it was hard work and I didn't get much sleep  thankfully he had a good 2 hour nap this morning when I slept too, and my sister came for the day  with auntie energy to play with him!


----------



## LJH80

Amoeba hope everything goes well over the next few days, sounds like you are in the best place. Xxxxxx


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba sorry to hear there have been a few concerns but great that you are being closely monitored & hb is fine, wishing you lots of luck, you are so close now! x  

Beccaboo I hope there are no funny turns at the hairdressers tonight, make sure you don't overdo things especially with the hot weather we have been having   I don't think there is any air conditioning at my gym, there was no change in temperature in there compared to outside last night!   I hope the naughty twin behaves tomorrow x  

Kalm sorry to hear ethan had such a bad night last night, I hope the nap & visit from your sister have helped you getting through the day & you both get a better night tonight x


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, sorry to read you are in hospital. sounds like preeclampsia a bit? fx you can go home again, but anyway he wouldnt be preterm if delivered this weekend, would he? 

ljh, your concerns are more than normal, I guess everyone who has gone through ttx feels similar. fx all goes well and you will be able to enjoy pregnancy soon


afm: not much to report.... the twins are 6 months old already... will meet H in 10 days... 

xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks ladies I'm 37w on Saturday so technically full term. Blood pressure on high end of normal but better than it was. Headache not improved so getting some codiene. Jellybean not been moving again so back on monitors. My mum met my consultant in corridor when she was going home, consultant said she knew I was admitted and knew without being told it would be my blood pressure; she also kinda said he'd most likely be born this weekend but she'll come see me tomorrow after scan. Steroids really playing havoc with blood sugars though 😖😖😖 xx


Gosh 6 months already Nahla, doesn't seem that long ago you announced their birth. Oh keep us posted on date with H xx

Snowy again I can't believe Lizzy is 6months - where does the time go? Xx


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, the twins were born 37+2 and absolutely fine, so dont worry. personally I would think You both are safer if he is born soon....why do you have to take steroids? usually You get something for the blood pressure ? 

yes, I cant believe they are 6 months old....time is flying...they get new skills almost every day and new clothes every 4 weeks.....they already eat lunch, tea and dinner...and Flo has got his first tooth....


----------



## Amoeba1705

I'm gettin steroids to help his lungs. Blood pressure isn't high enough to require treatment - yet! I had one reading earlier that would indicate treatment but they checked me every 20mins and it started to come down itself to higher end of normal. I honestly think he'll be born Saturday. X 

Gosh they really are coming on - new clothes every 4 weeks though 😱 Xx


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, after 35 weeks steroids arent given any more in Germany and Switzerland... maybe worth to discuss? pretty sure he would do as well without... and for both of you better glucose levels would do some good...


----------



## Amoeba1705

Not sure why they're given at this stage, with me being so close to full term but was due to have them Monday/ Tuesday so at 37+2/37+3; I think they maybe at my hospital they give them until 38w ?? Could be to do with my diabetes, even though they affect my sugars, or could be as he's dropping centiles in weight ??  I'm not going to complain as I feel whatever is best for his survival I will do.  I've eventually got sugars under control by upping the insulin the doctor prescribed, so 4hours of high sugars until I made a change and last 2hours are perfect sugar levels - think I know better than consultant 😜  🤔 X


----------



## Snowy white1

Amoeba - hope you and jellybean are doing ok. Looking forward to seeing pictures of him soon.

Amy - you're definitely owed a treat. Gym followed by fruit means double chocolate the next day for sure.

Beccaboo - perhaps your dizziness is also due to the fact that there are two in there. A friend is 27 weeks pregnant with twins and gets lots of dizzy spells. Everything is fine with her babies though. She already has a child and says this pregnancy is much harder.
Lizzie pulled quite a funny face when I gave her the natural yogurt as I guess it's quite sour. She continued to eat it though so she must have been ok with it. The first time I gave her any solids she looked at me like I was mental - "what is this thing in my mouth mummy?" but she seems to have got used to it quite quickly.

KALM - sounds like a bad one. Maybe the weather? Lizzie is waking up early these days but it's so hot I can't sleep either. Or could it be teething? Lots of my friends have experienced sleepless nights before teeth pop through. Lizzie still has no teeth though.

AFM - just been out with my old work friends which was lots of fun. I think I might have had a bit too much to drink. Going to make pottery hand prints with Lizzie tomorrow so hopefully that won't be too dire with a hangover!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hope everything is ok Amoeba, soon we will be welcoming jellybean to the CC clan!

Also hope everyone else is well; I've been reading along but struggling to find time to post lately. Had a lovely holiday (thanks for asking Beccaboo and others) and just getting over a stinking cold at the moment. Love to everyone.


----------



## Smileycat

Oh Amoeba! Love to you and jellybean. Glad you're stable now. Hope everything goes well. X


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks smiley. Well I guess the no sleep is something I'll have to get used to, was up every 2 hours to test sugar levels - now back on hourly checks 😖 Lots of alarms going off and obv babies crying, as well as the woman in bed next to me going into full blown labour so getting moved to labour ward at 130am. Totally shattered but won't be getting out so looks like I'll be a zombie by time jellybean arrives. Blood pressure still in higher end of normal with systolic being in the 130s but it's better than the 140s it was in yesterday. X. How you doing? 

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, they will know what they are doing.... although I as anesthetist who has done quite a bit obstetric anesthesia would have questioned it... anyway, keep us updated and fxxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Update - consultant on for this weekend said today or tomorrow depends on scan; they're hoping tomorrow as then I'm full term and can have second dose steroids. Been on tracing which shows he's happy in there and I'm having tightenings (can't feel them). They did say if he's happy in there and scan is ok(ish) then we'll go for tomorrow😱 Can't believe I'm going to meet jellybean so soon 😊😊😊😊😊 xx


----------



## wildflower

Hi Ameoba - I just wanted to send love as the prenatal wards can be pretty challenging. I recommend ear plugs and eye mask! I stayed on the ward so long I got past the tearful stressed stage and it became like a second home! I'm sure the next few days will be a little tense but the excitement and joy will be much more     Love to you and jellybean xxx


----------



## KALM

Amoeba, glad your sugars are under control. I feel for you on the ward suffering lack of sleep before jellybean is even here! 

Snowy, I Think you are right and it's teething that caused Ethans sleepless night. Last night he slept better but was kicking off about 11 and would only sleep upright against me for a while. Today he is drooling loads and chewing on things a lot and crying here and there. His rash is still there.. Wondering if it's ezcema? We have a Drs appt for it in half an hour. How long has lizzy been on food for now? Ethan turned 5 months on Tuesday and I'll think I'll start him in a week or two as he's showing obvious interest in everything we eat and drink and occasionally reaching for stuff. I hope the pottery was fun today.


----------



## KALM

Smiley & beccaboo, might be worth seeing if on social media there is a local baby bay or group selling babies and kids stuff second hand. On my local one there have been several twins buggies for sale this week. I guess you may want to buy new but there are often lots of good deals on things which might be handy to keep an eye on.


----------



## Snowy white1

KALM - I'm starting weaning properly now she's 6 months, but over the last week I've just let her try things. A few people told me weaning was a total nightmare so I wanted to know what I was letting myself in for. I've been pleasantly surprised though as she's much keener than I thought she'd be. 
Hope the doctor had some useful advice for Ethan. 

Thinking of you Amoeba. I hope you do manage to get some sleep in the ward.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thinking of you Amoeba, can't wait for news of jellybean arriving!


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba thinking of you & looking forwards to an update on the safe arrival of jellybean x


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, thinking of you..... xx

Kalm, maybe I would try Paracetamol just as a trial... if its teeth he will sleep much better then


----------



## CaraJ

Thinking of you amoeba, looking forward to updates on jellybean's arrival. 😊


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
Just popping on to say all the best to cara for testing tomorrow. Thinking of you and praying for you as you see what the next bit of the journey holds for you. 
Amoeba all the very best to you too for jellybean's arrival, whenever it comes . 
Hello to everyone else too


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning all. 

Cara, lots of luck today. Thinking of you and hoping this is your time.  

Amoeba, hope you are ok, managed to get some sleep! Hope you get to meet jellybean today and all is well. Will keep checking in for news! Xx

Kalm, thanks, I'm on a local twin group on ** but will check to see if there are any other local groups to pick up bargains! Hope Ethan ok and you got on ok at his dr's app. 

Just a quick one as on my phone typing and it's awkward! Hope you are all well and having nice weekends planned. 

Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Morning all.
Well looks like its bfp although 2nd line very faint and took so long to show we thought it was bfn. But hey a line is a line right. Now praying we don't have a repeat of last time.

Thinking of you today Amoeba x


----------



## LJH80

Cara that is fantastic news congratulations, my first one took ages to show the BFP and I went back to bed thinking it was negative and re checked after about 10 mins and the 2 lines were there!! - I hope you can relax and enjoy this moment,  although I know it's easier said than done xx

Ameoba, I assume today is the day! Can't wait to hear your news. Good luck xxx


----------



## lillieb87

just a quick one from me atm as rushing out the door for a dress fitting!! wedding is draining my time energy an money...

cara congrats huni xx

ameoba all the best for today thinking of u an cant wait to hear about jellybean! xx


----------



## Smileycat

Quick one for me too. I have a yoga class this morning and then a BBQ.

cara- I am over the moon for you honey! Whoop whoop congrats! Enjoy this moment      

LJH - You are entitled to free px now so worth checking if your GP will write you a PX for clexane etc. My GP was happy to help, provided he saw the private px from my immunes consultant. I saved £££.

Amoeba - I am thinking and praying for you and your jelly bean for a safe and happy arrival today.

Kalm - Poor Ethan (and you!).I  really feel for him with the heat and the teething. How did you get on at the docs? I have picked up some fantastic second hand stuff online (moses baskets, angel care sensor pads, baby clothes) . Every penny helps!

Will do a proper post when I'm back from the BBQ. Have been suffering with sciatica thisweek. I really need the yoga session! On the plus side, I had my 24 weeks scan yesterday and the babies are growing well. They are about 1lb 6oz each.  

Love to you all.
xx


----------



## KALM

Cara, congrats!       It's always a worry when the second line is slow to appear. You are on progesterone right? Fx this is your time and that emby continues to stick and get comfy. Is OFU still the same where now it is a wait until first scan? Or do they do betas? If not I wonder if your doctor might, as seeing the numbers rise would give a lot of reassurance.

Smiley, you are so lucky having a doctor who gave you a ckexane prescription! Both my doctor and my consultant refused.

Amoeba.. Good luck today! 

Ethan slept a bit better last night and I got 3.5 hours of deep sleep which was bliss. All too often it is a light sleep due to him fussing. Dr said rash could be the reaction to the antibiotics or could be baby excema. He wasn't worried either way as Ethan well and happy in himself. Got a prescription for some cream..

Happy weekends all.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Woo hoo Cara, great news xxxx  mine were really faint for several weeks so don't worry the fact there is a second line is the important thing xxx


Calan Thomas Smith born at 1040, weighing 7lb2oz - he's totally perfect and I'm so in love xx 😍😍💙💙


----------



## CaraJ

Yay, yay, yay Amoeba 😁I was thinking I got my first BFP the day you got your BFP with jellybean. Now on the day you get to meet him I get my second BFP! I hope he's a little good luck charm for me this time!

Kalm yes I have to wait for scan now, OFU don't do betas. 

I did a second test and it came up positive straight away so I'm feeling better about it. Also feeling very tired and nauseous but I think the anticipation of today and exhaustion from work more than anything else. Off to see the bfg later (we booked yesterday so we had a plan whatever the result) so hoping I feel better in the cinema.


----------



## Beccaboo

Amoeba, just saw the cute pic. I am sooooo pleased for you. This is fab news and he is so cute. Xx 

Cara, brilliant news for you. I had a feeling this would be a BFP for you. Hope those lines get darker. From experience, don't worry about faint lines too much, mine were faint, hardly there at 7wks and I've got two babies! Xx

What a fab day in cc world. I love the good news. Made me mega happy. Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara obviously Calan being born today is an omen for you. I do remember us both getting our bfps in December, now it's your turn to have a bundle of joy xx


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba massive congratulations, he looks so sweet! x        

Cara congratulations on your bfp, I'm so pleased for you x  

What a fab day in cc land


----------



## Smileycat

Massive congratulations Amoeba!! Well done! I love the name too xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Congrats Amoeba. Great name and great weight. I'm glad he's here and so perfect.
Look after yourself as the first few days after the cs are tough. I found recovery was pretty quick though so I hope you do too.

Congrats Cara. Lizzie was a light line at first too.

Great day for CCs!


----------



## wildflower

Happy Day! 
Huge congratulations Cara on your bfp, enjoy the bfg!!

Amoeba - congratulations again on the arrival of your little boy, I'm sure he won't take long to adjust to life outside and you'll be home soon, no rush. Enjoy him xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Wow what great news - huge congratulations Cara on your BFP. So pleased for you xx

And Amoeba - congratulations on the safe arrival of your baby boy xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations on your BFP Cara!! 

And welcome to the world jellybean, hope you are recovering well Amoeba and you can both go home very soon.


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, massive congratulations! your news brought a tear to my eye! 

Cara great news! congrats.... enjoy! 

what a great day ccs.....


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oooooh I do love these days! 
Amoeba congrats on Calan's safe arrival. 
And Cara I am soooo thrilled for you! Lots of love and prayers that this one sticks good and tight. 
Hello to everyone else too


----------



## KALM

Hi everyone, do you remember me talking about my friend that had ivf twins just before Xmas and her little girl was poorly? She has things wired the wrong way in her heart and she was in hospital for 2 months before she could go home and has had several operations and hospital trips since. Anyways if you could send good CC vibes her way tomorrow that would be great as she's finally big enough to go in for the "big" operation to reverse things and put it the right way. Without the op she won't survive, but the op itself is very risky. The hospital are doing no other baby operations in the day to completely focus on her. I just can't imagine how I'd be feeling in my friends shoes, such a scary time.

Hope Calun is doing well today Amoeba and you are feeling ok too. Has it sunk in you are a mummy yet?! Of course you've been one for 9 months already but it's not the same as once they are here!


----------



## Beccaboo

Kalm, I can't imagine how your friend must be feeling either. I hope the op goes well for her little girl. Sending lots of good cc's vibes her way. Xx

Amoeba, hope you and Calan are doing well today and hopefully tomorrow you can both go home. Xx

Hope all cc's are doing well and have had good weekends. I was sorting out my dressing room today as we bought some new furniture so that's all looking really nice and organised now. I even managed to get DH to part with a few bits for the charity sack! Also sorted out a few things in the nursery, mil came round with a few baby bits so sorted those out in the draws, all babygrows need to be washed but will do that much later on, just organised everything into a place. I feel like nesting has started so who knows what il be like further down the line! Xx


----------



## Amy76

Kalm I really hope the operation goes well tomorrow, 6 months seems so young to be going through such major surgery but it is amazing what surgeons can do now, sending lots of good wishes & positives vibes x    

Beccaboo well done on the sorting, it must be nice getting baby bits ready x  

Amoeba I hope you & calan are doing well & are able to go home soon x  

Hello to everyone else  

I went to the gym this afternoon & managed 90 mins on the stepper & 6 mins on the power plate, just eating some fresh cherries but I did have some very good chocolate cheesecake last night!   I have also been doing some needle felting which is quite therapeutic, I made a couple of little elephants & although they don't look like the picture I think you can tell what they are meant to be


----------



## Nahla

Kalm I know someone who had this condition as a child and now lives a complete normal life.  fx all goes well...


----------



## Smileycat

Sending positive vibes for a successful operation and recovery. Poor baby has been through a lot. She must be a fighter. Let us know how she gets on Kalm.


----------



## Snowy white1

Sending good vibes for your friend, Kalm. Must be such a tough thing to go through.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sending good vibes to your friend Kalm xxx     


Just a quick one to say I'm home. Totally shattered as Calan didn't sleep much last night, having some lunch then going for a nap whilst my parents look after Calan. Xx


----------



## KALM

Glad you are home amoeba. The shattered feeling is likely to be there for some time... Welcome to new mummy life! Great you have your parents to help though.

Thanks for all the cc vibes for my friend. The op actually ended up being postponed last minute  awful for them I'm sure as they would have psyched themselves up for it and now have to wait again... Nahla you are right that if the op goes well then the little girl should have a normal healthy life with no further issues. 

Ethan now in distracted feeding stage.. Eat a bit look at mummy, eat a bit, put fingers in mummy's mouth, eat a bit, look around the room etc.. ! Makes catching up with posts while he feeds rather tricky!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi CC's,

Amoeba, How are you doing? Is Calan doing well? Must be lovely to have your parents helping out, especially if you can then get some naps in! xx

Kalm, aww your poor friend having to get all ready for the op and prepared for it mentally and then cancelled. I hope they don't have to wait to long for the op to happen. Have you started Ethan on some normal foods, what have you tried him on? xx

Amy, well done on the chocolate cheesecake. yum love cheesecake, wonder if my cheese craving would extend to cheesecake!   haha. What do you plan on doing with the little felt elephants, can you patch them onto something? xx

Cara, How have you been. Is everything still okay with you and the early stages of pregnancy.  

LJH, How are you also. Are things going well. have you got a date for an early scan, cant remember if you said. xx

Sarah, are you counting down weeks now like me. When are you planning on finishing work? Will you have any further scans now you've had your 20wk? xx

Muchmore, Hope you are ok and not working too hard. Do you have any more nice holidays planned. Is the poncho finished, or how are you getting on with the book? xx

Wildflower, I hope you are feeling a little better than you were. have you been up to anything nice? You must be due to start new job soon. How do you feel about it, excited for new things? xx

Westies, How are you feeling this week lovely? I really hope this week is a better one for you and are feeling a bit more positive about things to come. Thinking of you.  

Querkily, How is Aldous and your DH too, he must be nearly off crutches?? You said about going back to work soon didn't you, I bet you feel its fast approaching. What plans have you made for childcare? DH and I were looking into childcare (early I know but my friends were telling me to look at places sooner than later as they get booked up!) Around my area it is about £50 a day (x2 for me!  ) Luckily my parents said they would do 3 days! xx

Snowy, What's happening on your agenda this week. Do you still get to do babyyoga and swimming etc even in the school hols, do baby activities still carry on? You must be thinking about going back to work soon too. xx

Smiley, I know from the other board you are busy thinking about the bigger items to purchase. I would love to be sorted by end of August like you so that I can relax the last part of my pregnancy. Glad you haven't got long until you finish work. xx

Lillie, Is everything on track for you? When is your next scan, it must be soon. How was the dress fitting? When is the wedding? Its your sisters isn't it? xx

Nahla, When are you seeing H, you had a weekend planned very soon didn't you? You must be excited to see him again. Is this the visit you were going to take your big boy on? xx

Hello everyone else Ive missed and anyone still reading along.
I did pregnancy yoga Monday which is usually at one of the high schools but as it was school hols everywhere was locked up and they obviously didn't remember we still have our class there! So we ended up doing it on the school lawn! It was so nice to do it outside actually, it was a lovely evening sun, temperatures had cooled a little and really enjoyed it. Cant believe we are nearly into August already! xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba great that you & calan are home, lovely that your parents are about to help out with calan, I hope you are managing to get some sleep x  

Kalm it must have been awful for your friend to have the surgery delayed at the last minute, I hope they manage to get it rescheduled again soon x  

Beccaboo I don't have any plans for the elephants, they are 3D & about 7cm tall so not a lot you can do with them, but it kept me entertained making them!   great that you were able to go ahead with your yoga class outside last night, it is crazy that it will be august on monday, the weeks are just going so quickly! x  

Cara I hope you are doing ok & not too busy at work x  

Ljh it can't be too long now until your early scan! x  

Maisie I don't know if you are still reading but I hope your pregnancy is going well x  

Wildflower I think you said you start the new job in august, I hope it goes well & your colleagues are nice, have there been anymore craft projects? x  

Muchmore I am looking forwards to seeing a picture of the poncho, I hope you are doing ok x  

Lillie I hope the dress fitting went ok & that you & olaf are doing well x  

Nahla not long now until your next date x  

Sarah what does A think about the prospect of having a new little sister? I hope you & pierre are doing well x  

Westies I hope you are ok x  

Smileycat I hope the sciatica isn't too bad   great that the twins are doing well, you must be counting down the weeks now! x  

Snowy I hope you & lizzie are ok x  

Qwerkily I hope dh is off his crutches & doing well, good luck with the return to work x  

Hello to anyone else I've missed  

I'm off to Portsmouth this afternoon to stay for the night to see my nieces as it is the youngest ones 7th birthday tomorrow, really looking forwards to seeing them!


----------



## Snowy white1

Amy - enjoy Portsmouth and seeing your nieces. I'm sure you'll have fun; make sure you eat lots of birthday cake. 

Beccaboo - great that you could do yoga outside. It sounds very wholesome. I had some kale this week (accidentally as it was in some
soup I bought) and it made me think of you!
Most of my classes are cancelled over the summer. Actually I don't mind at the moment. I haven't got much time left with Lizzie before I go back to work so am enjoying spending time just her and me. Also I'm finding that feeding solids is quite time consuming so it helps not to have to rush to get to classes while she gets used to it.

Amoeba - hope you're getting on ok. I found the first couple of weeks very hard - lots of tears from me. Hope you're feeling ok and if you are a bit tearful remember it does pass.

Kalm - must have been tough for your friend to have the op postponed. Hope they can reschedule soon. How is Ethan's rash? Hope he's sleeping better now the weather is cooler.

Wildflower - hope you're feeling less blue. When does the new job start?

Lillie, Maisie, Sarah, Smiley, LJH and Cara - hope you pregnant ladies are doing ok. Wow, makes me realise how many CC babies are going to be born in the next 9 months. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Lizzie and I are fine and have been enjoying the summer. Lizzie's getting used to eating solids. She much prefers sweet stuff but I'm trying to make sure she eats her vegetables as well.

Lizzie is all booked into nursery. As Beccaboo says, it is expensive but we don't really have an alternative. I think I have enough holiday left that I can do 4 days for the rest of the year which will be good. I think DH is looking forward to me going back to work so he doesn't have to pay all the bills but I'm sure he'll miss me cooking his dinner every night. There will be no more of that once I'm back at work, that's for sure!!


----------



## Snowy white1

DH just got me a hoodie with a little pouch for the cat to sit in. The cat loves it. Now I am a proper crazy cat lady!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Snowy I've now got a picture in my head of you pushing Lizzie in her pram whilst having the cat in your hoodie! Glad to hear she's enjoying solid foods xx

Amy enjoy Portsmouth and seeing your nieces xx

Beccaboo glad you still managed yoga even if it was outside xx

Kalm hope it's not too long for your friend to wait for op for lo. Hope Ethan is sleeping better for you, the distracted feeding sounds so cute though xx

Hope all the CCs are doing well xxx !

Calan doesn't sleep much at night and demands a bottle almost every 1.5hours. He did this on Sunday at hospital and they said just to go with it, if he wants a feed then to give it. He sleeps best in morning, I'm just really tired and still can't believe he's here - I keep staring at him. I had the cutest 'windy' smiles from him today and he's changed so much in 4 days x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amoeba - Hope you get some decent rest soon, it is amazing having a newborn but also very tough on the sleep front. I can't believe Calan is 4 days old already!

Snowy - I am laughing at your cat pouch  I bet DH will miss his dinner on the table once you're back at work. 

Amy -  Happy birthday to your niece, hope you have a lovely time away. A doesn't really have any idea of what's going on re: Pierre so I don't think he has any strong feelings either way! He did give my bump a smack yesterday and earned himself a telling off but I don't think he did it because it was my bump.

Beccaboo - Yoga outside sounds lovely, especially with all the nice weather we've been having. I am totally counting down the weeks! I should be due another scan at 28 weeks when I have my next consultant appointment but I've not had a date yet. With A, I had extra scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks so I assume they will want me on the same track but I'd like an extra one at 34 weeks, because A stopped growing around that time. Are you having them from 24 weeks?

Kalm - I am so sorry to hear about the stress your friend is under, I can't imagine how difficult it must be getting all geared up for something like that only to find it is cancelled at the last minute. I hope there's not too much of a wait and that everything goes ok. Cheeky Ethan, must be a combination of frustrating and cute!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well. Just finding time to catch up with everyone's posts and news. I'm getting excited about starting to plan annual leave/maternity leave and counting down the days now. Started to do some potty training with A over the last few days; first day went swimmingly, completely clean and dry. Second day we had 3x wee on the floor and 1x poo in pants, I threw up in the sink and put a nappy on him.


----------



## CaraJ

Hi guys, this is a me post I'm afraid. Am at work, really upset and just needed to vent to people that might understand! A colleague has just told me she's six weeks pregnant. I'm now in tears because this was supposed to be my thing! She's had a previous early loss so is anxious just like me but she's not been through nearly as much as we have. And they weren't even trying this time. She been really sick and telling me all about it and I found myself lying and saying I'd been really sick too. The truth is I've been freaking out because I've not been feeling as sick as this point last time. I think I'm only 5 weeks so I'm a week behind her. I feel like such a horrid jealous person right now and really don't want to finish this shift. But I can't go home till tomorrow. She subscribes to my blog so she knew the result of this cycle. I'd not seen her for ages and had been looking forward to telling her everything. Instead I'm hiding in the sleep in room in tears. Feel like such a cow!

Oh my early scan is 11th August by the way.

Thanks for listening guys!


----------



## KALM

Just a quick one to send hugs to you Cara. Don't worry about not feeling sick, every pregnancy is different and just because you did last time doesn't mean you should this time. Just take 10 deep breaths.. Actually better still for a few minutes do breathing where the out breathe is twice as long as the in, like count to 5 in and count to 10 on the out. Remember your little person will benefit most from as stress free mamma as possible, and whilst the timing of your friend was not maybe good, in a few weeks you may enjoy the fact you are both pregnant at the same time and will have your babies close together.


----------



## Nahla

Cara, as Kalm says, every pregnancy is different. maybe you should be happy that you feel less sick? and maybe your friend and you could announce your pregnancies together? could be fun to be in the same stage and share experiences... and your LO has the perfect playmate in the same age! I understand that you are struggling but this can also be a chance... 

afm: off to meet H again tomorrow!


----------



## CaraJ

Thank you ladies. I know I should be thankful I feel less sick but it is worrying me because I was really nauseous and its gone away. After last time I'm waiting for something to go wrong. I'm an introvert & my friend an extrovert and that's the problem I think. I was quietly trying to be as normal as possible and sort of forget about it till the scan. Her talking about it all the time just kept reminding me of what I want to forget. If we get past the scan it could be quite fun to be pregnant together. I think I got so upset because seeing someone else struggling with early pregnancy just highlighted my anxieties that I just don't know if this is a continuing pregnancy. 13 days till scan!


----------



## wildflower

Hello lovely CCs

Cara - big hugs to you. You are, quite reasonably, a typhoon of emotions right now and I can see why you would want to keep a lid on it - a slight knock and it all comes raging and pouring out. I hope a good cry has helped you recover a bit. It is ok to be a mess, but just keep sending that blob some messages of love through it all as well. Hugs and hugs and prayers your way xxx

KALM - how is Ethan, has his skin recovered? Do you still think it might be eczema, I think it can be a temporary childhood condition. I know some people who swear by Weleda calenda lotion, but my friend's child would have flare ups that only improved with the hydracortizone stuff. I get the impression it is really child depenedant what works (like, some kids get better with more baths, and some improve with fewer baths?!). 

Beccaboo - your bump pictures are lovely! I really didn't get enough (any?!) of mine - I didn't have one for ages and then it would have just been a bump in a hospital bed. But I wish I'd had more pics. I do miss the bump even though it was a bit of an anxious time. I also love the idea of yoga on the grass 
How lovely that your parents will do three days of childcare, they will grow a lovely bond with the twins. xxx

Sarah - good work on the potty training, it will be good to get that over - no nappy changing while caring for a newborn! Sorry it made you a bit sick though - poos in pants and potties is somehow worse than poos in nappies I think. 

LJH - How are you feeling? Are you one of those people that sail through pregnancy without feeling at all poorly?

Maisie - I'm assuming you are feeling washed out if you are still very sick with a toddler to care for. I hope you are ok x

Nahla - not long now until your next meet up with H 

Muchmore - how are you? Is the poncho ready to wear yet?

Amy - I'm worried your treats are getting a bit healthy! You may need to up your chocolately game. We are going camping this weekend and it seems the key thing with camping is to make sure you are well stocked with treats to help you through the cold nights, so I have ingrediants to make 'smores, and custard to eat with homemade gooseberry crumble muffins. 
I haven't managed to find time for crafting recently, I think because the garden needs a lot of looking after I feel like I have no spare time in summer - but I do have some tomatoes, courgettes and cucumbers beginning to ripen, so that is my creative focus right now. I really miss sewing though so I'll hopefully find time in autumn to do something.

Helen - where are you at chick?

NickyNack - I assume you aren't reading at the moment, but if you are then just to let you know I'm still thinking of you and hope your new path towards adoption is going well.

Westies - I can't remember when you said you might be doing tx with Serum, is it soon? I think it is completely normal to be in quite a dark place with where you are at right now, I'm still sure you will be a mummy one day, and once you are then this waiting time will seem like a different thing (it won't disappear, but be less painful, and just a part of your story). Anyway, I don't think we want you to be positive if it is fake - say it like it is, we can take it!

Snowy - ha ha, that hoodie sounds amazing! 

Ameoba - 1.5 hours is pretty intense! I'm sure that will ease off soon, hopefully. 

Smileycat - thanks again for the parcel, I'm stocked up with pee sticks and ready to do tracking once af arrives. I hope your sciatica has eased?

Qwerkily - is hubby still on crutches? Any more camping-with-a-baby on the cards?!


Thanks to everyone who asked after my state of mind. I'm doing ok at the moment. I think there is a shadow of sadness, but I'm not dwelling on it and I'm doing ok. I think I've had a few things happen that have made me really appreciate being a mum of one - we went on holiday with my sister who has one daughter the same age as Rose - they are a bit like cousin-sisters. Really holidays like that would not be so easy if I had two kids. Also I saw my little sister who had a second baby recently - he is super cute but the struggle to look after two small ones does not look easy, I was really quite far from being jealous!
Little steps - I think I'm in a better place where I can really appreciate how lucky I am and what a miracle I have been blessed with. (said with happy tears)

Also this is my last day at my current place - new job starts next week, yay! I really hope it is good, I'm not so good with getting to know new people, so I'm hoping I manage to be not completely quiet and awkward at the new job! Eek.

have a lovely weekend everyone xxxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara sending hugs  you will be in such an emotional place at the moment. Try not to compare to previous bfp with regards to symptoms, with Calan I didn't have symptoms until after 6weeks but with the bfp (before mc) I had symptoms from beginning. I am certain this is your time and all will be great on your scan xx

Wildflower glad to hear you're doing ok and mentally dealing with being a family of one with Rose. I hope all goes well with new job xx

  to all the CCs xxx  

Afm Calan is really settling in, as am I! He was quite badly sick on Wednesday night and since then has increased the amount of feed he takes; midwife told me yesterday that was him getting rid of the mucus from stomach so now his stomach will be empty rather than half full and since then he's able to go 2.5-3hrs between feeds and we got a decent sleep last night. His weigh in was at 6lb14 so has lost 4oz which is in the normal range. Im still in shock I'm a mum though, and spend most of my time just staring at him xx


----------



## CaraJ

Had a feeling something was wrong so took a test. It's a very clear bfn so looks like a chemical pregnancy. Will carry on with meds over the weekend and call clinic Monday. It was a first response test so not looking good.


----------



## LJH80

I've just come on to catch up and just seen your message cara, I'm so so sorry. This is awful news. Sending you lots of love.

Everyone else I'll update personals in a bit once I've gone back xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Oh Cara, No! 😢😢😢 I really hope it's not the case for you. Sending hugs xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Oh Cara! I so hope that's not the case too. Will be praying for you. Sending love and hugs xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Sending you love Cara, I'm so sorry, I hope it's just a blip


----------



## IloveWesties

Just come on for the first time since my last post. Big hugs Cara   I can't imagine how you are feeling right now but I hope your faith and strength will pull you though xxx

AFM - going through a rocky patch with DH. He said earlier that he doesn't know whether he can do this anymore and isn't sure about whether our marriage is the right thing 😔 I went out for a family meal and had to pretend he wasn't feeling well. Don't know whether to leave or what to do. Beyond crap. Sorry for negative post but it's the reality x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh Cara and Westies! I'm just back from one of my crazy late working days and was just going to read the news and then go to sleep but I couldn't go without saying how sorry I am and how much you're both in my thoughts and prayers. This stuff is so so tough at times and it takes its toll. 
Cara, praying for you for strength, comfort and clarity as to whether this is a CP or not. 
Westies, praying for you for wisdom to know whether this is a blip after so many years of roller coaster IVF or whether Dh is getting at something more serious. 
Loads of love and hugs to you both. 
Amoeba I am so glad to hear Calan is getting into his stride with feeding. 
Wildflower I was really thrilled to read you're feeling in a better place. Enjoy the camping (which my phone just autocorrected to vamping ) and wrap up warm. It's meant to be cold tomorrow night. 
Nahla enjoy time with H. Are you taking DS? 
AFM the poncho is done ... It has been done for about two weeks, and quite predictably there hasn't been a single day in those weeks when it's been cold enough to wear it!!! So I am taking all the credit for the good weather  
I will post a photo ... Just need to unite the dog and the poncho and the camera  
And now I'm making a summer dress. 
And next week I have a writing week in the diary so here's hoping I can finally progress the two books a bit.


----------



## LJH80

Westies I tried to pm you but your mailbox is full....I just wanted to say I'm so sorry to read your last post. I know nothing anyone can say can help but I am thinking of you and can't imagine how stressed you must feel. I hope this is a blip and gets sorted out soon. 

I just wanted to send you some love xxx


----------



## LJH80

Muchmore yay to the finished poncho 🎊🎉🎊 can't wait to see the pic xx


----------



## KALM

Oh cara, I'm so sorry   It's a terrible time when hopes get dashed. Thinking of you and your DH.

And Westies, so very sorry to hear your news too. Going through infertility can be so tough on relationships. I wouldn't leave though. Perhaps a little time out and a bit of space may help for you both to gather thoughts, but I hope you can talk through your DH's concerns and find a way through them. You've been through a lot together, and hopefully can make it through a tough spell as well. Maybe some counselling might help? Sending hugs as it must feel like such a crap time just now and I'm so sorry for that. Life can seem so unfair sometimes.

Muchmore, yay for the finished poncho, can't wait to see the pic.  (Edited to say I just saw this is exactly what ljh just said too.. Freaky!)

Wriggly boy on my lap so I'll do more personals in a bit.


----------



## LJH80

Amoeba so happy that Calan is feeding better now, I'm sure it still must feel totally strange to have your baby in the house. More pics please ❤❤❤

Wildflower so glad you are in a better place right now, hopefully those feelings will grow and grow. And good luck for your new job starting xxx

Nahla - how was Mr H? Good date? 

Sarah sorry potty training made you puke 😷😷😷 hope it gets easier!! How exciting that maternity is being planned already. Time just flies! Glad you are doing good 

Snowy when are you back at work? 4 days sounds nice so you can have a long weekend..what day will you take off? 

Amy - hope you had a lovely time in Portsmouth with your niece? Any plans for this weekend? You always seem to be doing good things x

Kalm I hope your friends little one is doing ok after the cancellation of the op, how awful to have that build up and then nothing, I do hope they rebook soon 

Beccaboo yoga on the lawn sounds lovely and relaxing, fresh air is surely better than a stuffy room. Have you booked your maternity yet? How much longer do you have?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are having a great weekend and have something nice planned in

Afm - struggling with exhaustion this week and very sore boobs!! Only have slight nausea but feel the need to eat as soon as I am hungry otherwise I feel sick, I'm taking these as good signs!! I am 6w3d today and scan is Monday. I am extremely nervous about it but trying to stay positive.

Sending big love to everyone and huge hugs to those that particularly need it right now xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Cara I am so sorry, sending you a big hug & hoping you & dh find the strength to get through this x  

Westies sorry to hear you & dh are going through a rocky patch   is it worth trying some couples counselling? Infertility can test even the strongest of relationships, I hope you can find a way forwards together, sending you a hug x  

Muchmore well done on finishing the poncho, I am looking forwards to a picture of your dog modelling it   I hope you do get some time for writing & that the summer dress making goes well & doesn't cause a run of cold weather when it is finished! x  

Amoeba it sounds like you & calan are getting on really well, I love that you are spending lots of time just looking at him, enjoy every moment x  

Wildflower great that you are feeling in a better place at the moment   I hope you have a fab weekend camping, you definitely need some nice treats for that!   we have had a couple of courgettes from our garden & they have been very nice   I have failed miserably to get to the gym this week but will be back on the chocolate treats very soon   wishing you lots of luck for starting your new job, I hope you have some lovely friendly new colleagues x  

Nahla I hope you have a great time with h x  

Sarah I hope the potty training goes well, exciting that you are counting down the days til you finish work x  

Snowy I love the sound of the hoodie with the cat pouch!   great that Lizzie is enjoying solids now   fab that you have some holiday so you can return to work 4 days a week to begin with x  

Ljh I hope the symptoms are a good sign, wishing you lots of luck for your scan on Monday x    

Kalm how lovely to have a wriggly Ethan on your lap x  

Beccaboo will it be more yoga on Monday? The weeks seem to be going so quickly! I hope you & the twins are doing ok x  

Hello lillie, smileycat, qwerkily, Maisie & anyone else still reading  

I had a fab time down in Portsmouth, I helped my older 2 nieces (9 & 11) make a no-bake Oreo cheesecake for the youngest one instead of a 7th birthday cake & we went out for lunch & down to the sea, I ended up bringing all 3 of them back with me to stay for a few days & despite my sister assuring me they were all tired & would sleep in the car they sang & chatted for the whole 3 hours!   we have been doing crafting & went swimming yesterday & the youngest one got a make up kit for her birthday & wants to give me a make over today so that will be fun!


----------



## CaraJ

Bfn with fmu, this is definitely over isn't it?! I was going to wait till I'd spoken to clinic but I really think now I should just stop meds and wait for a bleed. What do you think ladies?


----------



## LJH80

Cara so sorry it's another bfn, are your clinic no available over the weekend? Have you starting bleeding? I would probably feel like you and think I want to stop meds but I would probably end up waiting for the clinic to advise, sorry I can't help any more xxx

Amy, how lovely you have your nieces to stay, it sounds like you are having a lovely time and they keeping you busy!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara I'm so sorry today showed bfn; personally I would wait until I speak to clinic before stopping meds unless you start bleeding whilst on them. Xxx     

Westies so sorry to hear you and dh are struggling. I know from experience that infertility can break relationships; I do hope you both manage to work your way out the rocky patch xxx   

Amy sounds like you had a good time in Portsmouth and yey to some Auntie time back at yours xx 

LJH everything crossed for Monday for you   I would take those signs as good signs xx

Muchmore yey to finishing poncho, you'll have to post a pic xx 

Nahla hope you and H have a good time when you meet xx 

Hi to everyone of you and hope all the CCs are having a good weekend xxx


----------



## Nahla

Cara I am so sorry to read your news. I would wait until you can get advice from
your clinic in any case... who knows? And I know this may not comfort you much right now but I had a chemical pregnncy once and have tried 6 times before I finally got my first child... and You are still a lot younger than me. So I am sure you will become a Mum one day. 

Westies, what sad news! Maybe you and dh find  a way out of the troubles... although I myself am the best example that infertility causes relationships to break. I am sure that one or the other way you will become a mother one day too... you have been through so much, and if you really want you could also do it alone like I did... hugs. 

afm: sitting in the train back home after a great weekend with H. due to the distance, my children and his job we will continue our relationship like this, meet about every 2 or 3 weeks for a weekend until the end of the year. then his job in Munich finishes and he will look for something either in Hamburg or Cologne which means he will either be in Hamburg during the week and be able to come and visit me more often for the weekend or even move to Cologne which is close to my house. I really like him and could imagine he could be the one... time will tell. next weekend he is going to meet my whole family included all children as he visits his parents who live very close to us ( neighbour town!). exciting... and in3 weeks he will  come with me to a party of a close friend and meet a couple of my friends from university... step by step. 

amoeba:Calan is a cutie! enjoy every moment, they do grow so fast! 

xx


----------



## LJH80

Nahla this all sounds very very exciting. So glad it's going so well xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nahla it all sounds so exciting with H xx


----------



## KALM

Hi girls 

My friends little baby has her op rescheduled to tomorrow, so hopefully it goes ahead this time and all will be wel.

Nahla, so glad you had a lovely weekend with H, it does sound very promising! So this wasnt the time you were also going to take DS on the train with you? Exciting he will soon meet your family? And a good sign too. You having a whole weekend away is like having normal life back! Obviously thanks to your parents. I can't imagine when I'll get a weekend away as I'm bf and Ethan doesn't like taking expressed bottle. Although at the moment I couldn't imagine wanting to leave him that long anyway, but it would be nice to go out of an evening occasionally! Still they are small such a short time I really don't mind too much.

Wildflower, impressive personals on your last post! I hope you had a lovely weekend camping, and lots of luck with the new job starting this week. Just remember to smile and wear a bit of orange to make you feel positive and I'm sure you will be fine settling in and getting to know people. I love starting a new job, getting stuck into new challenges but usually not too stressful or too busy to start with. Thanks for asking after Ethan, his rash is there a little still but definately improving. I can only guess it must be baby eczema but it is gradually clearing up. We are actually using a weleda white mallow cream which is supposed to be good for eczema and dry skin and at stopping any itching.  He's being a right pickle this evening for some reason, he just wouldn't settle at all unless in our arms. He's now laying in my bed next to me as I sit and type, am hoping my presence will keep him asleep for a while. DP relegated to spare room bed (again!). I can't wait for this current development leap to pass.

Oh speaking of that, amoeba you might want to check out the wonder weeks app if you haven't already.

Anyway, I guess I should try to catch some zzz's myself. Hi to everyone and wishing you a good week ahead.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Ok so I took a photo of the dog in the poncho ...  He wasn't impressed!
I put it in the gallery in the Fluffy Friends album, just next to Amy's dogs. This link might take you to the full picture: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=5&pid=15445#top_display_media


----------



## Qwerkily

Hi ladies, sorry for the radio silence. Looks like I have a lot to catch up on again!

Firstly Cara, I'm so so sorry. I can't imagine how you are feelings right now. I hope you can take some time for you and DH and regroup. I know it will be hard seeing others like your friend at work, I hope they are good friends and can offer you support xx

And Westies, big big hugs. I really hope you and DH can work through this and I'm sure you will come out the other side much stronger. People tell you how much infertility can affect relationships, but it's amazing how quickly it creeps up on you. All you can do is keep the communication up and try to understand how the other feels. Good luck xxx

Nahla - that's very exciting indeed! Big weekend coming up meeting the kids!! I hope it all goes well and he can see himself fitting into your lovely little family.

Kalm, fingers crossed for you friends little girl today. I'm sure she has the best care and all will go well. I'm glad Ethan's sleeping is getting better. Aldous is so much better now he's in his own room. I think having me near him was distracting him as much as me. I know what you mean about getting an evening back, now Aldous is half on formula, the prospect of a drink with the girls is looking positive! I love my son, but I can't wait!!!!

Muchmore that picture had me in stitches!!! Beautiful poncho, but your dog doesn't look happy at all!! Fingers crossed you get some good writing time in, can't wait to read your book one day. 

Beccaboo and Amy, thanks for asking after DH, he has his next physio this Friday and they should take his boot off and he will hopefully be able to get about with one crutch at most. Hopefully he can do some walking without now!! He can't wait, he's been getting more frustrated with the crutches lately. 

Amy I hope you had a lovely time with your niece. 

And I know how you feel about childcare Beccaboo, we booked a nursery place for Aldous before I even had a bump! He will go four days a week for short days and it will still cost £55 a day!! Me and DH will stagger our days but we will both be full time. It might be a bit ambitious but we'll see how we get on. How long will you have off Beccaboo? 

Wildflower I'm glad you are doing better and looking for the positives. I'm sure there is a right time for your family to grow and it won't be long. 

LJH I have everything crossed for your scan today. 

Lillie, Maisie, smiley and Sarah, hope all your bumps are doing well And you are all getting excited about meeting your little ones. 

Amoeba well done on getting through the first week! What a rollercoaster eh?! I'm glad Calan is doing well and eating, I hope you get some good sleep stretches now. 

Snowy when do you go back to work again? I have another 5 weeks off but it's going so quickly that I'm sure I'll blink and miss it! I think my DH will get a shock when I go back too. He's mostly been cooking dinner as its one of the few things he can do on crutches (well, a kitchen stool) but once he's walking and we're both at work, we'll be splitting night duties!! Luckily for him Alo mostly sleeps through now but he's never had to do night shifts before!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone, I'm writing this in stages while Aldous is napping/playing. Hugs and happiness to everyone anyway xx

Afm it's been a busy few weeks again. The festival was amazing. Aldous loved all the fresh air and people, he's quite a sociable chap. Then we went camping again the following weekend with a group of friends at Cheddar. Since then we've started Alo on solids which he absolutely loves, and he's cut two teeth and mastered sitting!! It just seems to be a new thing each day at the moment! I can barely keep up!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi ladies, 

Cara, was so sad to read you bfn update. Big hugs to you. It's a horrible time, especially when you have had your hopes taken away like that. How have you been over the weekend? xx

Wildflower, I am glad you are feeling ok and got some positive out of being a mum of one lovely little girl. 
I really hope your new job goes well this week, just think new challenges, new set of work colleagues who I hope are lovely, friendly and welcoming, let us know how you get on. xx

Amoeba, so glad Calan is doing well and that the feeds are now spaced out a little more. Love the photo you posted of him. I keep reading from friends who had had babies that its normal for them to lose a tiny amount of weight after the birth but if he is in normal range still that's brilliant. Have you taken him out and about yet? I always think that must be a scary time, I can imagine my first outing being a little walk around the block! haha. xx

Westies, saddened to read your post and I really hope you are DH can talk things through. Would it help having a break from IVF/fertility treatment for a while. I know you were not thinking of starting any treatment just yet anyway but sometimes even taking a good chunk of time out and not even focusing on IVF could help. I understand entirely though that you might feel time is passing and you want to be a mum now. Really hope you can work through this together after you've been through so much together. xx

Muchmore, I love the poncho and the dog modelling it did make me laugh. Hope the summer dress and the book keep you occupied as next project. you are very talented. xx

LJH, I hope you are doing well and everything is progressing on the right track. How are you feeling? xx

Kalm, so glad Ethans rash is getting better. How cute he is sleeping in your bed. Poor DH though! hehe. Although least DH gets his sleep in that way. xx

Snowy, Love that your DH bought you a cat hoodie! Does your cat like it? All you need now is lizzie in a sling maybe on your back and cat in the hoodie and you good to go! xx

Nahla, So pleased things are working out with you and H. Brilliant news. Lovely that although arrangements will be as is for now you seem to be planning long term too. I hope when he meets your friends and family it all goes well, keep us updated. xx

Querkily, Hope DH's physio goes well and gets that boot off. I can imagine it being frustrating with crutches so hope he gets walking about and back to normal soon. 
I will be having a year off so in terms of childcare wont need to make firm decisions until the babies are 1yr. Just if I need to get them in childcare, like you say I need to plan it early on. I know i'm lucky having my parents who are willing to take 3 days and DH mum will do 1 day but also conscious I don't want to put on them too much. Also thinking that DH may also be able to do some flexible working so full time in 4 days which would possibly give my parents an extra day off! I intend to go back to work 4 days a week. So may not need childcare at all. Long way off to think about this but just like to have a little plan in my head! 
You have had a busy couple of weeks and bet Aldous loved it. How has he been with the teething? 
xx

Sarah, How have you been feeling. Have you started to buy anything yet? xx

Lillie, Hows things with you? All going great I hope. xx

Amy, Yes it is more Monday night yoga tonight, cant wait. Afraid its not lawn yoga again though! Glad you had a nice time in Portsmouth and sounds like your nieces are keeping you mega busy. How did the makeover go?! xx

Smiley, When is your next scan of the twins? Hope you are feeling ok and everything going well. My next scan is Thursday 24+4 and then we hope to make some big purchases this weekend! Buggy, carseats and possibly cotbeds! Eeek. I think I would put it off even longer but the fact twins could come early I really do need to start getting prepared! Is that how you feel? xx

Hello everyone I may have missed.
This week I have quite a busy one in terms of appointments, Midwife Wednesday, Scan and consultant Thursday and dentist. I had really bad bleeding gums Thursday in the night, not talking a little bleed, it was full on and wouldn't clot or stop. (thinking maybe it wouldn't clot as I'm on baby aspirin) Friday I was cautious about eating and starting it off again but since then, I've only had teeny bleed when I floss. So it was all very strange. I've been really looking after my teeth in pregnancy so hope its nothing serious. I will ask my midwife Wednesday about whether I need to take an extra calcium supplement in-case the twins are sucking every bit of calcium out of me! Dentist can hopefully give me a check up and advise too. Other than that, I am all good! xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all. I will come on later to do personals and catch up with all of you.
Just wanted to update you all on the CP. I tested Friday, Saturday, Sunday and today and all 4 are absolutely BFN. I have called clinic and am waiting for a call back. After the 4th negative this morning I decided to stop my meds. If the clinic tell me to continue I'll start them again but it just feels soul destroying taking meds for a pregnancy you know has gone. Also I've been having cramps and can feel my body trying to let go. Not had any bleeding but felt like the meds were stopping it. I worked through the whole weekend which was a useful distraction but also kinda hard. I'm on a day off today and should be working tomorrow but am contemplating calling in sick. Oh and in a cruel twist my meds are being delivered today. It was too late to cancel. I'll need them in the future but not looking forward to receiving that delivery! Am going out for lunch with a couple of friends straight after so that'll be nice.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Oh Cara sending hugs xxx    

Beccaboo my first outing was to a coffee shop, mum drove there, and then to Sainsburys where I tried the car seat on the chassis. Saturday I walked into the town (probably 10min walk) and had a coffee, but mum had to push pram back up hill - I was knackered just walking it. Today we have friends visiting then are heading into Durham so will be out first trip taking pram on bus! Glad to hear all is well with you and Twins xxx


Hi to all the CCs  hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Amoeba, good work you on getting out and about. How are you feeling with the c-sect recovery? I guess you have parents to help but when I lifted the buggy I am going to get (and the car seats are pretty heavy items too when you get a baby in them) I wondered how I would cope if I do end up having a c-sect. I guess just need to be careful with overstretching and lifting too much. Hope the bus trip goes well. xx

Cara, so sorry again and know what you mean about just wanting to stop the meds at this point, especially to let you body do its thing.   You have to see how you feel tomorrow regarding work, it might feel like a good distraction again but do what you feel. I am glad you are seeing friends for lunch today and keeping yourself occupied. xx


----------



## KALM

Beccaboo, just a thought, there are bound to be big baby related sales over the August bank holiday weekend, so if you waited a few weeks you might get better deals on the things you are buying? But I understand you may want to get sorted for peace of mind that it's done. I guess with all you are getting you may be able to haggle a deal anyway. Do have a look at a snugglbundl as especially after a c-section it would be helpful.  Sorry to hear about the bleeding gums. I never had it but I read it is common in pregnancy. Hopefully it was a one off. Enjoy yoga tonight!

Amoeba, am impressed at your out and about-ness, especially after a c-section! I didn't venture out much until Ethan was 2 weeks, but it was also February and colder/rainier I guess. I like your new profile picture!

Qwerkily, wow only 5 weeks until back at work! Time flies. Glad to hear DH is doing better and Aldous is sleeping well and enjoying solids. Ethan is back to not sleeping well and last night was worst in ages. He wouldn't settle at all in the evening and then Had a 2 hour awake stretch because he just wasn't happy. I think his ezcema was itching poor thing. Thankfully when he did get back to sleep at 4am he slept until 8 (instead of usual 6) and we also had a good 1.5 hour nap together this morning. He always sleeps better when near me now and it's the only way I can get half decent sleep. I can't wait for this development leap to be over and hopefully he'll settle back down again.

Cara, glad you have some distraction planned for today. How is DH taking this? How many more frozen Embys do you have? Each try does bring you closer to the one that will make you a mum, I feel sure you will get your dream one day, it just unfortunately takes some waiting for. 

Hope your scan goes well today LJH.


----------



## Snowy white1

Cara - really sorry to hear about the CP. Look after yourself.

Muchmore - love the dog in the poncho!

LJH - good luck on the scan

Wildflower - hope the new job is going well. Hopefully you've got some nice new colleagues.

Amoeba - well done getting out the house. I found that getting out helped keep me sane. Glad the feeding and sleeping is getting better too. Calan looks so cute in the pics.

Beccaboo - sorry to hear about the bleeding gums. Sounds nasty. I have also heard it was a pregnancy symptom but no idea why it happens.
If you do have a c section you probably won't be able to lift the pram or car seat as they say you shouldn't pick up anything apart from your babies for 6 weeks. Hopefully DH can help out or you can just go for walks from home. Even without a c section I think the car seat is pretty heavy and that's before the baby goes in!
The cat does like the hoodie surprisingly. I put Lizzie in there and she liked it too. It's strange as she hates the sling so perhaps I should carry her around in the cat hoodie instead!

Querkily - I go back on 5th Sept. I'm looking forward to it mostly (especially on days like today when Lizzie is a nightmare!). I'll work from home 2/3 times a week and DH will do so once a week so she'll only have one long day in nursery.
Glad you're getting more sleep now. I can't imagine having to go to work and cope with sleepless nights.

Kalm - hope Ethan is settling more easily now. It seems they're always having some sort of leap and the leaps last ages! Then there's always the threat of teething. 

AFM - for some reason Lizzie is having a very bad day. She cried hysterically before her morning nap and then while I tried to feed her lunch. She also threw up loads after lunch so maybe she's not feeling well or maybe she doesn't like lentils! She hasn't thrown up solids before today and it was pretty grim. She was in such a mess of food, sick, snot and tears I had to give her a bath at 11.30am!
Thankfully she's having her lunchtime nap now so hopefully she'll wake up happier. 
Lizzie has been in her own room for three nights now and she's been great. I've slept much better and she's slept in longer in the mornings. Doesn't seem to be so successful for naps but naps have always been a challenge.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo I haven't lifted car seat or pram, I simply push the pram! I have lifted the empty car seat but not with Calan in it. My recovery is going really well, almost no discomfort now and tbh even the day after the section I only had 2 paracetamol as painkillers in the entire day! X

Snowy hope Lizzie is feeling better after her afternoon nap xx 

Kalm any news on friends lo op? Xx 

Much more love the photo of pooch in the poncho 😀 Xx


----------



## CaraJ

I'm back on the meds people. Slapped wrist from clinic for coming off meds this morning. I know I did wrong just felt so pointless. So I have to take meds till Thursday then test again and call them. It seems 4 days in a row of bfn is not enough proof of cp as I've not bled. I don't bleed easily.


----------



## Nahla

Oh cara, can you go anywhere to make a private blood test? xx


----------



## CaraJ

Nahla getting a private blood test would not be easy and I don't have any fight in me just now! I'll just go with it.


----------



## LJH80

Hi ladies, I had a disappointing first scan, the dr could see a gestational sac but nothing else, he seemed to think it could just be too early and I have to go back in 2 weeks to recheck. So at this point I really don't know if this will continue. I am going to try and get the next scan on Nhs or at the EPU as every bloods I've had are costing £110 a time and the ultrasounds are £150 so I don't want to keep having to shell out!! So now I have another 2ww to see if everything is ok! At this point I am trying to be positive and the dr told me he has seen many scans exactly the same as mine and they have gone on to be fine but at this stage he really couldn't say. I am thinking it doesn't look good but I'm holding out for that tiny bit of hope!


----------



## CaraJ

Ljh I'm so sorry today's scan was disappointing. Hoping you get good news in 2 weeks. I also hope you can get an nhs scan.


----------



## Snowy white1

LJH - sorry about the inconclusive scan. Fingers crossed it is just too early for a hb. You could check out your local Early Pregnancy Unit for a scan. I went to mine twice when I had early bleeding and they said to come back whenever I was worried.


----------



## Amoeba1705

LJH sorry scan was disappointing but it doesn't mean all is bad. Can you contact epu to get a scan rather than waiting a further 2 weeks. To give you a positive on this my friend with twins at the same stage as you only showed a gestational sac for twin 2, a week later there was a hb and fetal pole; don't lose hope and keep the positivity xxx


----------



## Amy76

Ljh I really hope it was just too early & your next scan brings good news x   

Cara I'm so sorry your clinic want you to stay on the meds, sending you a hug x  

Amoeba well done for getting out with calan x  

Snowy I hope Lizzie is feeling better now   Great that you are both sleeping better with her being in her own room, I love that Lizzie & the cat both like the cat hoodie, maybe dh needs one too! x  

Kalm I hope you & Ethan get a better night tonight x  

Beccaboo sorry to hear about the bleeding gums   I hope you enjoy yoga tonight, the makeover was quite amazing, I don't think it is a look I will be opting for again anytime soon!   I hope all your appointments this week go well x  

Qwerkily it sounds like you have been very busy, it is so nice to hear how all the cc babies are getting on x  

Muchmore I love the picture of your dog in the poncho!   he doesn't seem very impressed with it though!   I hope you manage to get some time for your writing this week x  

Nahla great that you had a good time with h & exciting that he will be meeting you family very soon x  

Westies sending you a hug x  

Hello lillie, Sarah, smileycat, Maisie & anyone else still reading  

I met my brother in law in Abingdon this afternoon to give my nieces back but not before we had been to the park & gone on a big spinning ride together & had cornflake cakes


----------



## Nahla

ljh, so sorry to read your news. I keep everything crossed you see a hb next time. how far are you? 6 weeks? could be just too early?..


----------



## KALM

Oh LjH, I feel for you, and another wait  I'm keeping everything crossed for you it was just too early. Keep sending positive happy clementine vibes to your emby...

Cara, sorry you have to keep taking the meds...if you got so many bfn's when testing it does seem rather unlikely it will change, but maybe the clinic has cases where it does I guess. 

Amy, I giggled at the thought of the makeover. It made me remember my mums best friend giving me and my friend crazy makeovers when I was about 10. If you are in Abingdon one day again when I'm on maternity leave I could come meet you as it's not far from me at all really.

Snowy, sorry to hear about the crying and puking  I hope Lizzie did wake happier after her nap. Nice she is happy in her room at the moment and it means you ge better sleep. I'm dreaming of something as simple as a 4 hour continuous sleep stretch at the moment....

My friends little girls op went ok today. I haven't heard much details other than that. They were keeping her sedated for some time after (I think maybe even until tomorrow). She still has a long recovery to face and isn't out of the woods yet, but hopefully it will have been a success and she'll be as right as rain in time.


----------



## Nahla

Kalm, thats finally good news on a black day in cc-land... lets hope all goes well!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello Clems  
LJH that is a tough old scan! If it is any consolation, the friend I was bridesmaid for and who got pregnant very soon after her wedding also showed no hb at her scan, and that was about 6:4 too. She ended up being scanned a week or so later cos she ended up in EPU and all was fine. And now her little boy is nearly 6 weeks old and going strong. So hang on in there. 
Forgive the lack of personals everyone ... Day 1 of writing week was good and I hit my target but I should get to sleep so as not to jeopardise day 2  
Oh, and no, the Lab was not impressed at the modelling job


----------



## Beccaboo

Cara, sorry you have to keep on with the meds. I had to do this with my FET last year. I tested on OTD it was a straight BFN, I then had to continue with the meds and test a week later. It felt pointless but that was my clinics protocol. I guess its to cover themselves just in case a BFN turns into a BFP. xx

LJH, so sorry to read about the disappointing scan. How many weeks are you, 6? Again my clinic wont do scans until 7/8 weeks so have everything crossed for you that it was maybe just a little bit too early to detect. Remember that little embie is so teeny tiny still. As the other ladies suggest, maybe go to your EPU as 2 weeks to wait in limbo does seem a long time. xx

Amoeba, I am glad you are recovering very well from your C-section. That is reassuring to know.  xx

Kalm, I had to google snugglbundl, Looks like a good idea. Will keep a note of that incase of C-section. I did buy two snuggleblankets which are designed to wrap your baby up really snuggly so it makes them feel secure like in the womb and can provide comfort to them. Not sure if they work but have them anyway on standby! Glad your friends little ones op went well. Hope she recovers well and makes good progress. xx

Snowy, Hope Lizzie is having a better day today. maybe she wasn't feeling too well yesterday. Great she is starting to sleep in her own room. Must be much nicer for you if you are getting a better sleep too. Good idea to introduce it before going back to work I expect too. Hopefully you can sort the naps out but I guess at least she's having good nights you are grateful for that. xx

Amy, Hope you are not feeling too exhausted after your busy weekend and time with nieces. Sounds fun though. Bet they loved doing the makeover! So is it back to gym routine today? xx

Muchmore, Hoping day 2 of writing is another successful one! 

xx


----------



## KALM

Pregnant ladies, in case it is useful to know there is up to 40% off travel related baby things on the Kiddicare website just now.


----------



## LJH80

Thanks for all you support you wonderful ladies, and all these positive stories are really keeping me going at the moment! I want to leave it as long as possible before being rescanned to make sure we are certain that next time it's definitive, the dr said a week at least but he recommends 2 weeks so I think I'll just buckle up for another 2ww 😩😩😩 thanks again for all your kind words xxx


----------



## Qwerkily

LJH I'm so sorry the scan wasn't more reassuring but well done for being positive and going in for another 2ww. I'm sure you'll feel much better than if you go again too early. It was positive that they saw the sac and your embie is probably just snuggled up comfy out of view somewhere 

Cara, sorry too about the meds, I'm sure it's very frustrating to have to keep going. Hugs. Big hugs. 

Beccaboo I hope your gums are better. I had very weak gums while I was pregnant, they bled a lot. They seem to be much better now though. I think it's just the hormones. I wonder if twins makes it worse?

Snowy - snap! I go back to work on the same day. It's creeping up fast. It's great that Lizzie will have you and DH to look after her too. 

Hi to everyone else, I'll catch up again later as the boy has just woken up......


----------



## Nahla

Cara, good luck for tomorrow... there is still hope isnt there? otherwise clinic wouldnt have made you continue...


----------



## CaraJ

Thanks nahla. Yes I guess there is some hope but to be honest I can't see how it can possibly be pg now  after so many very clear bfns. The clinic only made me continue as I hadn't had any bleeding. I had something similar with my failed cycle. I was 15 days late and ended up having blood drawn. I don't bleed easily. Really I've made my peace with this being over but a surprise bfp would obviously be good news. I just know it's over though, can't really explain it. 
Thanks for the vote of confidence though.


----------



## CaraJ

As expected still bfn. Will call clinic when phones open at 9. Still no bleeding but I feel quite AF ish. DH gone to work but have a friend taking me out for coffee and cake in a bit. Really hope clinic let me stop meds today.


----------



## LJH80

Sorry for the bfn cara, I hope the meds can stop too. Enjoy your coffee and cake xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Cara I'm so sorry it was another bfn, you definitely deserve coffee & cake x  

Kalm great that your friends daughters op went well, I hope she is continuing to recover   I will let you know if I am in abingdon again any time soon x  

Ljh I really hope the wait goes quickly & your next scan brings good news x   

Beccaboo I hope your appointments are going well this week & that the dentist can reassure you about your gums. I made it to the gym on tuesday night then rewarded myself with a slice of chocolate cheesecake!   when I was at the park with my nieces they were doing cartwheels & asked in I could do one so I had a go, we were all quite amazed that I managed to as it must be at least 25 years since I last did one! x  

Muchmore I hope the writing is going well this week x  

Snowy I hope lizzie is feeling better now x  

Amoeba I hope you & calan are getting on ok & you are continuing to recover well from your cs x  

Westies thinking of you x  

Hello smileycat, nahla, qwerkily, sarah, lillie, maisie & anyone else still reading  

My youngest niece got a tablet for her birthday & has been skyping me regularly since she went home, she did a make over on one of my sisters friends last night & when they asked her why she was putting lots of blusher under her eyes she said it was to cover up the bags!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy your nieces crack me up 😂😂 X 

Cara so sorry to hear another bfn, hope the clinic let you stop meds and enjoy your coffee and cake xxx 

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but Calan is hungry (again) X

Afm been discharged from midwives so saw health visitor today. All going well and am going to take Calan to get weighed next Wednesday at baby clinic, to ensure he's still putting on. Am very tired today as had a long day in Newcastle yesterday including bus trips either way (1.5hrs each) but as Calan slept almost all day he didn't sleep well last night. Just left doctors as went to register Calan, now in coffee shop about to feed him then going home to bed for a few hours xx


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies....

Amy    ut neice made me howl!! glad u had fun when they came over...u seem to hav a.very close relationship with ur nieces like i do....its the next best thing to being a mum in my opinion i hav shared so many memories an special moments with them...

cara   so sorry to her of what's been happening hope u enjoy ur cake an coffee it is much deserved 

ljh keeping everything crossed for u huni   sorry the scan wasnt as expected!

ameoba congrats on baby Calan sounds like ur doiny fab already being out an about! 

snowy hope lizzie is better an ur both ok?

kalm glad ur friends lo op went well fingers crossed for a speedy recovery...my.friends grandson is in Sheffield children's hospital at the moment..he is 10 days old an eas born with his tummy in his chest! his had an op an getting better day by day..hope u an ethan are doing fab.?

muchmore hope ur enjoying ur time off writing? the poncho looks amazing...ur poor pooch  

wildflower how are u an rose doing?

beccaboo how are u getting on hun...are u big yet...u hav to be with twins   when do u start maternity again?

afm sorry for the long silence...my sisters weddin is sat an it seems to hav taken over my life!! i will be 19 weeks Saturday...cant believe how quick its going...actually feeling little olaf move now (almost sure) an today i thought i felt him from the outside (cannot be too sure on that one) still feels like an living a dream....2 weeks today until my 20 week scan when i will actually be 20+5 an then a scan 3 weeks later an every 4 weeks thereafter...i hope olaf isn't shy   xxx


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba I am very impressed at you going out & about with calan, I hope you get a good rest later x  

Lillie so exciting that you are 19 weeks on saturday, that seems to have gone so quickly!   my nieces are fab & if it the closest I ever get to being a mummy I have loved every minute   I hope your sisters wedding goes well, great that you are feeling olaf moving now x  

Wildflower I'm so sorry I missed you off my last post     how is the new job going? I hope your colleagues are nice & you are settling in well x


----------



## CaraJ

Clinic are happy for me to stop meds. If I don't bleed within a week they'll have me in for a scan. Follow up booked for Aug 22nd. This is finally over! Coffee and cake was lovely, just what I needed.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all,

Lillie, so glad you are ok and little olaf is doing fine. Hope the wedding goes well on Saturday. Soon be 20wk scan time, loved seeing my babies at 20wks, they look so much bigger and see much more of them. 
I am fine, start my maternity leave in 8wks time! I cant wait. Although work is really busy at the moment I'm just at that point where I have lost a bit of interest in my job, I guess its natural for our thoughts to be consumed with babies and becoming mums right now. xx

Amoeba, Glad Calan is doing so well and love that you are getting out and about so much. That's got to be good. xx

Amy, good work on the cartwheels. Why don't we do cartwheels as adults hey, why do we stop doing them! haha. Sounds like you had a brilliant time with neices and they sound very comical. xx

Cara, sorry it was still a bfn. I guess you had expected it. Hopefully your body can do its natural thing with a bleed if you stop the meds. How is DH? I hope coffee and cake with a friend helps a teeny bit. xx

LJH, Keep positive lovely and at least waiting 2ww, your next scan should give you a definitive answer on what is happing with your lo. Im keeping everything crossed and hoping your last scan was just that little bit too early. xx

Kalm, thanks for the update re kiddiecare, I shall take a look. xx

AFM, busy morning....dentist first thing, gum and teeth are all fine, plus the bleeding since last week has cleared up significantly anyway. She prescribed me with some special mouthwash as corsodyl mouthwash can stain teeth over time. Just need to keep up the floss and it is just one of those little pregnancy things that should go once babies are here. Whether twins make it worse I don't know?
Then I had scan and consultant app. Was ok, twins are growing fine so that's great. I am borderline anaemic though so been prescribed an iron tablet a day. Plus I did have a little too much amniotic fluid around one baby so although the consultant didn't seem concerned - she seemed to suggest it was a twin thing, it does mean I need to have a glucose intolerance test to rule out GD. So have that on Monday, the horrible lucozade drink and 3 blood tests plus fasting!   Hopefully the results come back fine from that. 
Next scan as normal in 4 weeks time.
I feel like I have already done a days work, now Im in work! Got babyfit tonight though so looking forward to that. The consultant also gave me the okay for continuing to exercise as I have been. 
xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies  
Beccavoo great news that the twins are growing nicely. I really hope Monday's test is just a formality. 
Lillie it's amazing you're almost half way there already! Where did that time go??
Cara I am thinking of you and Dh as you recover and regroup. So sorry it was bfn and that its felt like its dragged on. Hoorah for cake in the midst of it all  
Amy your nieces make me chuckle  
Glad your back to the choc cheesecake though  
Amoeba I'm amazed! Calan is less than 2 weeks and you're already doing long distance bus rides! Go you  
AFM the writing week is going well thanks. I am now 11,000 words into a 40,000 word book, so that's not bad. I will hopefully get more done over the next few days, before normal work kicks back in on Monday. If I can make 20,000 I'll be glad. 
The summer dress is also nearly done. Largely this is thanks to the appearance of Gilmore Girls on Netflix ... I've wanted to see it for years so now I'm ploughing my way through all 7 series, in between writing of course


----------



## Nahla

Cara  

beccaboo, in Germany the GTT is routine, everybody does it. Fx it comes out normal. re anemia, I would try to get an iron infusion. the tablets can cause obstipation and usually dont have a big effect. I had that infusion twice and it did a great job. I guess lack of iron is normal in twin pregnancies...

lillie: wow, time is running quickly! cant wait to see a picture of your little olaf ( I guess so cant You?) 

amoeba, me too in the first weeks I felt a bit stressed as there are so many things to do. good that they sleep so much, otherwise it would be impossible to do all that on your own...appointments with doctors, get a passport, etc....

afm: both babies are teething...and dont sleep well at the moment, especially Flo. My big boy starts Kindergarten so I have enough to do...and we are awaiting our au pair. she should arrive 12 th...


----------



## KALM

Aw MuchMore, I LOVE the Gilmore girls  did you see they are doing 4 reunion episodes... They come out in November on Netflix I think.

Will do a proper post in next day or two. We are away for a long weekend - Ethan's first time away from home. We are using my parents house whilst they are away. It feels really good to be here, I think I hadn't realised how cooped up I felt always being in our house constantly for the last 6 months or more (except the one night in hospital after birth). I'm used to more holidays and weekends away!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo great that the twins are growing well   sorry to hear you have to take iron as I know you were hoping to avoid it, from what I remember of the dose I was on after surgery no amount of kale eating would be enough to get the levels up naturally if you are bordering on anaemic!   I hope the glucose test goes ok this morning, great that the consultant said it is ok to continue exercising, monday again & another week closer! x  

Cara I hope you & dh are doing ok x  

Muchmore I hope the writing has continued to go well, good work with the summer dress, will the dog be modelling that too?! x  

Nahla was it this weekend that h was coming to visit & meet your family? if so I hope it went well x  

Ljh have you got a date for your next scan? sending lots of positive orange vibes & hoping for good news x      

Lillie I hope the wedding went well on saturday x  

Kalm I hope you are having a nice time staying at your parents with ethan x  

Wildflower how is the new job going? I hope you are settling in well & enjoying it x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok & had a nice weekend   

Not much happening here, some crafting & dog walking over the weekend & lots of watching the olympics


----------



## Qwerkily

Happy Monday lovely Clems. 

I hope everyone enjoyed the sunny weekend (or at least it was here!)

Beccaboo I hope the glucose test goes ok and the iron tablets aren't too disruptive!

Muchmore I'm a big Gilmore fan too. Reminds me of uni and lots of revision avoidance!! I hope you get some writing done now your week is over. How did you do against your target?

Lillie, fab to hear that everything is progressing well. I hope the wedding went well and hope Olaf performs next week at your scan. 

Cara I hope you are keeping well and taking some time to treat yourself. Hugs xx

Nahla sorry to hear the twins are struggling with their teeth. Bet you can't wait for your au pair! All that time you will have!! 

Kalm I hope you are having a lovely time away. I know what you mean about being cooped up, I'm amazed you have lasted this long, I take any opportunity to get away/out these days. It's always tiring but then again so is staying home with a baby!! 

Amy that sounds like a fab weekend. What are you crafting? Now Alo has a sensible bedtime (~7pm) I've started getting things out again like the sewing machine. Very exciting!

Amoeba how are you and Calan doing? Well done for getting out. I found even little trips daunting in those first few weeks. 

Westies how are you getting on? Been thinking about you xx

LJH do you have another scan this week? Good luck, I have everything crossed. 

Wildflower how are you doing too? Any more cake baking?

Hi to everyone else reading still. 

We had a very chilled weekend. We booked Aldous' thanksgiving service at the church. We're not going for a full baptism as we think it would be a bit hypocritical - were not regular churchgoers, but we'd like to say thanks for him nonetheless. After that we headed to our local park with a picnic and stayed there all day. We had so much fun we went back Sunday and did the same thing! Very relaxing.


----------



## Smileycat

Hi CC's,

Hope you're all well. I haven't been able to post much as we had the outlaws with us for a week. Please bear with me as I catch up!

Cara - I am so so sorry to read your news. Sending you lots of love and hugs. I had a CP last year and found it a sad and confusing time, in particular when you're advised to continue with the drugs when deep down you know there is no point. Hope you're able to find the strength to try again soon as I believe you have more frosties. 

Westies - I am praying that in time you and your DH are able to get through this difficult patch.  Infertility/IVF treatment can test the strongest of relationships and in my view, men bottle up their feelings and so they are most likely to suffer in silence and then often can't control their outbursts. Sending lots of love to you both. We're all here for you.  

Muchmore - I love the piccie of your pooch in the poncho. Great work hun! Can't wait to hear you plans of the summer dress. I started making 50's style one a couple of years ago...but I often start these things knitting, sewing etc and never finish and so I greatly admire your commitment. 

Amoeba - loving your Calan updates. Enjoy every little moment. You sound like a very happy and content mummy   and check you out. Out and about already! I'm preparing for a possibility of a c - sec so good to know that it is not as disabling as they make out. 

Wildflower - how's the new job going hun? Hope you like your colleagues and that they have been welcoming.

Nahla - I'm so pleased things are progessing well with H. It sounds very promising and you both seem to be coping with the distance well.

Kalm - sorry poor Ethan has eczema. Bless him! Hope its improving with the cream. Have you also looked at any changes to your diet? 

Qwerkily - Lucky Aldous on his camping adventures. You're very fortunate that he travels well. Enjoy your last 5 weeks of mat leave. 

Beccaboo - My next scan is at 28 weeks (in 2 weeks time). I still can't feel any kicks due to anterior placenta and so I am really looking forward to the scan.  I've spent the last two weeks making the bigger purchases we thoroughly researched  - cot bed, twin buggy and car seats/isofix. We've also bought some items second hand. We are broke now! We wanted everything by 30 weeks so that we are ready to go in case they make a early appearance and we pray they don't!   I see your dentist appointment went well.  I take extra calcium  (as I'm on a blood thinners) and I take iron supplements 3x a week. I haven't had any constipation as I sprinkle flaxseed on my yoghurt and drink lots of water. 

Will post more later. I must dash to an NCT twin session.

x


----------



## Nahla

just a short update... 

H. was here today and met my whole family and they all seem to like him as well as he likes my family. we had a great afternoon and evening. Benny played with him... he can also ignore strangers if he wants... the twins admired him
and laughed all the time. 

everything going quite well at the moment... 

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi all, nice to have a catch up.  I've been reading along but replying on my phone is a bit of a pain so I had to wait until I've had five minutes with the laptop. Anyway - hi!

Cara - I'm so sorry to read all your news  how devastating for you. I hope you and DH are doing ok given the circumstances.

Nahla - Good to hear you've had a lovely time with H and your family. I think it always makes things easier when your family gets on with your partner and vice versa.

Smileycat - Hope time with the outlaws was good  how are the NCT sessions going? I'm guessing it must be helpful going to twin-specific ones.

Querkily - Glad you're enjoying sunny summer days in the park  I think it's the best part of having good weather. Hope Aldous is well.

Amy - What sort of crafting have you been doing lately?

Kalm - Hope your first weekend away with Ethan was a success.

MuchMore - Sounds like you're doing a cracking job on the writing, glad it's going well.

Beccaboo - I'm sure this has already been said but bleeding gums during pregnancy is quite common, I have it too at the moment. I saw my dentist yesterday and she was happy with my teeth so that's ok. Hope you don't find the iron supplements too bad, I find they can bung you up a bit so some fresh orange juice might be a good addition... maybe not so good for the teeth, though? 

lillie - You should be getting your life back now  hope the wedding went well!

Amoeba - You're doing a fab job getting out and about with Calan, it can be really difficult in the first few weeks I know. Hope everything is going well.

LJH - Sending you lots of positive thoughts for your second 2ww, what a stressful time. 

Sorry if I missed anyone off who has been posting lately, hoping everyone is well.

AFM I'm 24 weeks today so it's officially viability day, Pierre seems to be doing ok (lots of belting kicks and punches lately). Midwife appointment tomorrow morning for a quick BP check so hopefully she'll put the doppler on as well. I should be having a consultant appointment and a growth scan at 28 weeks but they've not come through yet. Tomorrow we're also picking up our new car! Finally managed to find a more family-sized car within our budget before our old Corsa gave up the ghost (phew) so relieved and excited about that. Struggling a bit with A at the moment; he's going through a clingy phase for DW so he has no interest in doing anything on his own with me   he spends a lot of time screaming and crying for her if she's not in the room, which I'm finding hard, but I'm putting it down to a phase, and my pregnancy hormones making it feel worse than it is.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all, I hope everyone is well.

Muchmore, you are being mega speedy making your summer dress. Good work. I presume you need to get it done before summer ends!  
I might have to get myself watching Gilmore Girls, never watched it but seems quite popular. Maybe Il have some time to watch it when I give up work, before babies make an appearance! xx

Nahla, Poorly babies with the teething. I hope they have some good nights. Has your big boy started kindergarten or soon? If he has started is he liking it. Not long until your aupair comes for some help. Will be nice for you. Have you met her? Also, so glad to read that H met your family and they all got on well. Seems all is going so well which is lovely for you. xx

Kalm, Hope you had a nice long weekend away from home and was nice to get away for a bit. Is your parents really far from where you are. I think it can feel a bit cabin fever if you spend too many days indoors and getting away for a bit then makes you appreciate coming home more. Hope your week has been good. xx

Querkily, that's a nice idea to have a thanks giving for Aldous without going through the whole baptism. Sounds like a perfect chilled couple of days for you last weekend, its sometimes simple things like picnics in parks on sunny days that make weekends so enjoyable and different from normal weekdays. xx

Smiley, bet you cant wait for 28wk scan. Cant believe how far we have come, I love counting down the weeks. We too bought all the big things at the weekend, it was pretty scary actually, I thought about putting it off but like you, we want everything bought and not to be caught out by little ones arriving early and having nothing! So cotbeds, buggy and car seats - also the isize/isofix bought and just waiting for the delivery now. It's exciting isn't it  
Been on iron tablets nearly a week now and luckily haven't had any problems so far, Ive been making sure I sprinkle flaxseed and oat bran over my cereal for extra fibre, drinking lots of water and also including chia seeds into my diet, supposed to be high in fibre! At this rate I wont be bunged up I be the opposite! haha. xx
Oh how was twin NCT?

Hi Amy, Love you are having some chilled days. I too have been watching some Olympics but I notice all the running and athletics events are starting this weekend and are on in the night. I like watching the gymnastics though which is usually on in the evening. 
It's weird I was bordering on anaemic and not had any symptoms but I guess my odd dizzy spell could have been a symptom. 
How's the week with no nieces? Quiet! xx

Hi Sarah, Been thinking about you so lovely to hear you are doing well. Thanks regarding the orange juice, Ive been having a little in the mornings. I am glad Pierre is kicking well! I hope the midwife app went well, mine listened to the heartbeats at my 24 week appointment so hopefully you got to hear too. Im sure A is just going through a phase, I think little ones have them don't they and seem to favour one parent more than another. Yippee to the new car, all ready to take two children out and about! xx

Wildflower, How has the new job been going? I hope all your colleagues are lovely and welcoming and you are enjoying the work and you still have the life/work balance. How many days are you working? Aside from work, have you been doing anything nice? xx

Lillie, How was the wedding? Hope it went well. So with all wedding plans done now you can concentrate on the next little life event. Hope all I going well. You must have 20wk scan coming up? xx

LJH, still thinking of you and hope you are coping well in this couple of weeks waiting for a scan again. How are you feeling? xx

Snowy, How are you. What have you been up too? How is Lizzie and have her day time naps improved? xx

Amoeba, Hope Calan is still doing well. Oh how are you finding the Besafe car seats. These are the ones me and DH went for at the weekend. The assistant said they were very popular with twins as they laid a little flatter than the maxi cosi which are very similar. My hubby was impressed with the scandinavian brand and all the safety certificates it got. The assistance also showed us how to fit in the car and clip the seats in and it was so easy. 
Hope you are still getting out and about lots. Tell me if Im being nosey but has the ex hubby tried to make any contact with Calan? Hope he isn't causing you any hassles. xx

Westies, I hope you and DH have been able to talk and hopefully been able to solve some of your troubles. xx

Cara, How are you and how has your week been? have you been working? I hope your work colleague who announced she was pregnant hasn't made you too sad. xx

AFM, had glucose test, made me laugh as the midwife wrote in my notes, GTT done, uneventful! haha. I think she meant the test went to plan! The midwife said the girl before me had to have her test abandoned as she drunk the lucozade and was sick half an hour later! Anyway, I wish the hospital would call with results wither way but they said they would call me yesterday if there was cause for concern as they would want me back in this week to discuss. I didn't hear anything yesterday and nothing today so presuming fine! I may wait until Friday and just call my actual midwife to check if she can confirm. I was reading up lots on pregnancy diabetes and things to eat and avoid and thought well if I have it then I'm not sure how my diet would change as I seem to be eating all the right things. 
The thing I'm a little worried about now is that if I am all clear and the reason they did the test was because I had a little too much fluid around one baby, what is the reason for the extra fluid. Google also doesn't help take away worries! Big mistake to google - should have learnt that! I guess the consultant wasn't too concerned. Next scan is 1st September. 
Looking forward to this week ending, I have all of next week off work, yippee, and its my birthday! xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo Calan loves the car seat! He cries when first going in it but then falls asleep, I think it's because he feels so secure in it. It really is easy to clip on/off the base in car - I haven't lifted it with Calan in yet. I'm out n about everyday. Today's trip out was to get him weighed - he's put 15oz on in 8days and now weighs 8lb2!!! As for ex I've met him twice and due to meet on Friday; kinda allowing access once a week but in a coffee shop as the first visit was in my house and he didn't speak to me for 45mins causing an atmosphere that I don't need. It winds me up seeing him, so much so that last weeks visit I was so stressed/wound up afterwards that I struggled to get Calan to feed. Ex has bought himself a car seat and is driving about with a baby on board sticker on car - yet I've already explained he won't be having Calan! Things very strained between us but trying to keep it civil. Sounds like the gtt is clear as sure they'd be in contact by now; fluid levels can change plus if they were worried they'd have you in for extra scans - stay away from Google 😝 Xxx

Nahla yey to successful visit from H and him meeting the family. Xx

Much more I'm impressed by all the 'clothing' items you've been making xx

Kalm hope you had a nice break away xx

Qwerkily love the sound of the thanksgiving and picnic you had for Aldous xx

Sarah hope mw appt went ok and yey to being 24w xx

Smiley when is your next scan? Hope the nct session was productive xx

Hi to everyone else - sorry I'm not great with personals and trying to keep up is hard once you have a lo! Xx


----------



## wildflower

Hi Ccs

LJH - thinking of you lots in the run up to the repeat scan. fx for happy news xxx

Cara - I'm so sorry about the chemical pg. So sad  Hope you are doing ok xxx

KALM - so good that your friend's little girl had a successful op, I hope she has recovered well.

Lillie - almost at your 20 week scan? Amazing isn't it  

Amy - did you make the little being in your profile pic? 

Qwerkily - a weekend of park time sounds so lovely! We had a church thanksgiving thing too. It was so nice to gather family around for that.

Beccaboo - great that the glucose test went ok. I really hated those iron tablets. I recently started taking some 'spatone' iron supplements that I would recommend. It's naturally iron rich water - the iron content is lower than the tablets but apparently it is much easier for the body to absorb. 
I'm still working four days, so having a few more mondays off with Rose in August. Then she starts school and I'll split my days so that I work two half days so I can do the school run twice. DH will do the same for this year. It's a bit of a hit financially doing that but will hopefully make the first year of school reasonably fun and easy! 
Are you doing anything fun on your week off / birthday week?

Amoeba - ah it is such a relief when the baby sleeps in the car! 

Sarah - happy viability day for yesterday  Sorry that A is being tricky - at least these things are usually just a phase that pass - hopefully quickly xxx

Muchmore - your writing weeks sounds great, lots of creativity going on  

Nahla - very exciting to have H and family together and lots of good times!

Snowy - I hope you have some nice plans for the last few weeks of maternity leave  

Smileycat - you guys sound really organised which is brilliant. How are the NCT twin sessions going?

Hello to Maisie, NickyNack, Westies, Helen, Goldie and anyone else reading xxx

Has anyone been watching the Olympics? I've got some of the diving on at the moment with the weirdly green dive pool. It gives me a lovely nostalgic feeling because the last olympics I watched loads while breastfeeding a tiny newborn Rose (she just turned 4).
Thanks to everyone for asking about my new job, it's all good. Seems like a really nice atmosphere and the work is really good so I'm happy I've made the right choice.  
Other news from me - we went on a crazy long drive to dorset last weekend, we were there for less than 24 hours but had a lovely few hours on a beach and went to a friends birthday party - Rose had lots of fun. 
Today we've been having more discussions about the only child / trying again topic with my social media ff birth group. A friend in that group has 4yo who keeps asking for a baby sibling. I'm so so glad that Rose never mentions it at all - I think she is quite happy being an only child thank goodness  
xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Wildflower I am so pleased to hear your new job is going well & your colleagues seem nice   lovely that you still have some mondays in august to spend with rose before she starts school, I remember taking my nieces down to school when they first started & they looked so little & cute in their school uniforms!   the little creature in my profile pic was my first attempt at needle felting, it was from a kit but I'm not sure exactly what it was meant to be!   I have since also made a couple of little penguins, two little elephants, a giraffe and a dory for one of my nieces & am currently doing a lion, I am building up to attempting the cute dogs in the needle felting book mum got me for my birthday a little while ago x  

Amoeba great that calan is happy in his car seat, I hope you are recovering well from your cs, it sounds like you are settling in nicely to motherhood x  

Beccaboo how exciting that you have got the big purchases done now!   It is definitely quiet without my nieces about but the little one has been skyping me so I still get to find out what they are up to   I have been loving the olympics although the gymnastics did make my cartwheel look a bit rubbish!   I am really looking forwards to the athletics   I hope the glucose test has come back all clear, exciting that you have next week off work & that it is your birthday, do you have any plans or will you just be relaxing at home? x  

Sarah the current crafting projects have been mainly needle felting although I have some nice material which I want to try & make a top or tunic out of too   how did the midwife appointment go? I hope pierre behaved & you got to hear the heartbeat   sorry you are struggling a bit with a at the moment, I'm sure it is just a phase x  

Nahla great that H met your family & got on well with them, it sounds very promising x  

Smileycat exciting that you have got the big purchases now too! x   

Qwerkily I am impressed that you have enough energy to think about sewing once aldous has gone to bed! what are you going to make? your weekend of picnics in the park sound lovely & so does the thanksgiving service for aldous x  

Cara I hope you & dh are coping ok x  

Ljh thinking of you & really hoping for good news from your next scan x  

Kalm I hope you had a lovely birthday, amazing to think what a difference a year makes! x   

Hello lillie, snowy, kalm, muchmore & anyone else still reading  

I helped dad unload a pickup full of concrete on monday then did 90 mins on the stepper at the gym & rewarded myself with chocolate cheesecake!   I have failed miserably since then & just taken the dogs out for an extra walk then watched the olympics!


----------



## CaraJ

Hey all. I was waiting till I felt up to reading through and formulating personals to write here again. I'm not quite there yet but thought I'd update you anyway!
I've been back at work since Saturday. Started bleeding Sunday at work, might have already told you that, can't remember! Anyway it's been no worse than heavy AF. Work has been a useful distraction but have also been making the most of days off like today. If I'm honest I'm really struggling with this as it just feels like adding insult to injury. We have one more genetically perfect frostie and 2 questionable ones. We have a follow up in September so we'll try again. This has triggered my depression and I probably need to go to gp for more antidepressants. Am waiting a week to see if I can lift myself out & will talk things through at counselling. Today should have been scan day so has been really tough. I went for a run which really helped. DH just back from work with a bag of chocolate which is always good!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all,

Hope you have been having good weeks.

Hi Amoeba, Glad Calan loves the car seat and nice to know its easy for you to use. Nice that he has been putting on some weight too, obviously been feeding well.  Must be so difficult seeing the ex and at least with you arranging meet up's once a week he cant say you are restricting access and you know you are trying to do what is right. Try to not let yourself get to stressed about it though.  
I have my midwife number to call today as just want to double check about the GTT results. But like you say, Im sure they would have called me if there was anything wrong. xx

Hi Wildflower, Glad the new job is going well, that's great news. Wow, your little Rose going to school in September! Aww. Is she looking forward to it? Sounds like the job is flexible in terms of school runs etc which like you say will be nice for you. I can imagine it can be difficult for a lot of parents that work to arrange drop off and pick ups around their day. 
Been watching some Olympics too, and yes, what was with that green dive pool! strange! Rose is probably so happy to being an only child because you make it so fun for her and spend plenty of time with her. Plus having lovely cousins helps! xx

Amy, Yes glad I have bought the big purchases now. My cotbeds will come in around 8 weeks and they assemble them for us! (great as hate flat pack!) Be nice to get the nursery sorted a bit as at the moment its full of nursery bits but its all kind of just been dumped in the room to sort! Glad you can Skype your nieces and keep in touch lots. Your day on Monday sounded pretty physical, most definitely worth of chocolate cheesecake. 

Cara, Glad work has been kind of a distraction for you. It's very normal to feel low about the situation, especially since you've had a real mix of emotions this cycle. I think waiting a week is a good idea and if you still low then see if you can get some help. I think surrounding yourself with people that make you happy can make a difference and chocolate sounds very good. Good work DH! xx

Hope everyone else is well and looking forward to weekend. They say another heatwave, not sure how I feel about that but I am not at work so if I don't rush about I am ok with the heat. I think its just mainly at night it makes it pretty uncomfortable with a bump but then I guess that's the same for everyone, bump or no bump! 
Plans for next week are days out at the coast, we might drive to Cambridge one day and Im meeting an old friend of mine who I haven't seen in ages so really looking forward to that. She is one of the few people that knows about my IVF so be nice to have a chat and catch up with her. I also have a pregnancy massage booked. So just a nice chilled out week hopefully.  When I go back Il be on 5 week countdown to finishing work.  xx


----------



## LJH80

Sorry I've been awol I've been trying to get through without too much social media! , I went for an 8 week scan today and it seems my embryo stopped growing at around 7 weeks, we are devastated and it feels very cruel to be taken away. Although sadly I kind of expected it, I hate that this journey made me feel this way. It's a missed miscarriage as no bleeding so far so now I am left waiting to see what happens next and hope it happens naturally, the dr said it can take quite a while which isn't ideal! Sorry for miserable post on a Friday night xx


----------



## CaraJ

So very sorry LJH, missed miscarriage sucks. Thinking of you as you find your way forwards.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm so sorry LJH


----------



## Amy76

Ljh I'm so very sorry, sending you hugs x


----------



## MuchMore2013

I'm so sorry! Ljh. This journey stocks sometimes.


----------



## Amoeba1705

LJH so sorry to read your news, totally gutted for you xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Ljh, didn't realise scan day was yesterday. So sorry lovely and big hugs.   Xx


----------



## Qwerkily

Big hugs to you LJH. So so sorry to hear your news xxxx


----------



## Nahla

LJH, I cant add
anything intelligent. I ambery sorry. I was convinced it was successful...


----------



## Smileycat

I am so so sorry LJH. Heartbroken for you. sending love and hugs xx


----------



## Snowy white1

So sorry to hear this LJH. Hugs x


----------



## wildflower

I'm so sorry LJH. This journey is so cruel. Hugs to you and DH. Be gentle on yourself xxx


----------



## KALM

Oh LJH I'm so so sorry.  I had a MMC with my first, also found out at 8 week scan. For me when nothing had happened at all by 11 weeks I had the ERPC op at hospital because I just wanted it over with, and I had a couple work travel things coming up didn't want to risk this miscarriage happening naturally when away from home. The wait is awful I know, just not knowing when and what it will be like. On top of the grief of losing your little one. Sending lots of   Your way and praying that, like me, in time you will be holding your little one and looking back on now as just a sad memory.

AFM, have had eventful few days.. Ethan developed nasty rash on Friday afternoon.. Never saw as blisters but they looked like little popped blisters and were a bit wet. Pharmacist didn't know what it was (most similar to chicken pox but not that), went to local community hospital and dr there didn't know either and sent us to main hospital (Ethan had also been sick in the night, wasn't feeding as much as was more subdued than normal). Main hospital also didn't know exactly but wanted to keep us in so he could have IV antibiotics. Was so awful when they put the Canula in his hand - we both cried. So stayed sat night and then came home Sunday with oral antibiotics which taste gross and are hard to get down him. DP and I then however also weren't well.. Just with sheer exhaustion I think. My brother drove down at short notice (he's an hour and a half away) and was here Sunday night and last night. Yesterday I felt like death and didn't do much apart from feed Ethan and do his antibiotics. The rest of the time my brother was a star uncle. I haven't felt so awful for ages and was in my PJ's all day. Feeling loads better today though any my parents came back early from a trip away to stay and help us now for a few days too so I can get more rested. Which is what I need to do now, so all for now.


----------



## Snowy white1

LJH - how are things? Thinking of you and hoping you get some closure soon.

Kalm - that sounds very scary. Did they get to the bottom of what it was? Hope he's on the mend and you start to feel better and more rested soon.

AFM - went for a mini break to North Wales last week which was nice. Weather was a bit grim but that was a good excuse to stay in watching the Olympics. I'm so obsessed with the Olympics, I'm not sure what I'm going to do when they're over!

Hope everyone's doing ok.


----------



## Smileycat

Oh Kalm - Big hugs to all of you. Sounds awful. How are you all feeling now? Do they know what it was? Wishing you all a speedy recovery  


LH - Thinking of you too  

Snowy - I'm loving the Olympics too - watching it whilst working from home. Pleased you had a good break. How do you feel about returning to work soon?


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Kalm I'm so sorry to hear about you, dp & Ethan all being ill   it must have been really scary & upsetting ending up in hospital with him   I hope you all start to feel better very soon x  

Beccaboo I hope you are having a lovely time off work, I know you said it was your birthday this week so    So exciting that you only have 5 weeks left at work! x  

Snowy great that you enjoyed your mini break in Wales, I am loving watching the olympics x  

Ljh thinking of you & dh & hoping you are doing as well as you can at such a difficult time x  

Smileycat I hope you & the twins are doing well, I guess you can't have too many weeks left at work now either x  

Cara I hope you & dh are coping ok x  

Amoeba I hope you & calan are getting on well & recovering from the cs x  

Lille any updates on how you & Olaf are doing? x  

Wildflower I hope the new job is still going well & you are getting to do some fun things with rose on your days off x  

Muchmore did the sundress get finished? I'm guessing your dog isn't prepared to model it?!   I hope the writing is going well x  

Sarah I hope you & Pierre are getting on well x  

Maisie I don't know if you are still reading but it must be close to your due date, I hope you are doing well x  

Qwerkily have you managed to do any sewing or craft stuff? I hope the return to work goes well x  

Nahla have there been anymore dates? I hope your au pair has arrived now & it is going well x  

Westies I don't know if you are still reading but I hope you & dh are able to work something out x  

Hello to anyone else I have missed who is still reading  

I have been really enjoying watching the olympics & will be sad when it is finished but I am looking forwards to the new series of bake off starting soon


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm sorry to read you've all been unwell and that Ethan ended up in hospital, glad your brother came to help. Hope you're all on the mend xx 

Snowy I've been quite engrossed by the Olympics too, I like watching the replay in the morning as to the action that happened overnight. Hope you all had a fab little break away xx

LJH hope you're doing ok xx

Westies hope you and dh are managing to work things out and you're both doing ok xx

Much more hope you got the dress finished to wear during these recent hot days xx

Amy yey to bake off starting soon. How you're doing ok and still treating yourself after gym visits xx

Hi to everyone else   and hope you're all ok xx

Afm had a meltdown this morning as have been unable to settle Calan yet when my mum has him to let me sleep (If I have an early night (7-8pm) and mum brings him to bed after the 11pm(ish) feed) he is really settled until she puts him to bed then my nighttime craziness starts. Today and yesterday he's been quite sickish and then we had a poo explosion, resulting in a vest being thrown out and him having an impromptu bath; since then he's been much more settled so hoping tonight is a better night.  
I also contacted car insurance to check about driving and they have no restrictions with csections so had a little drive tonight, not going further than 30mins from house until I build it up and scar fully heals; feeling great at only 3w4d past cs. Being out walking everyday has helped too, still not doing any lifting so haven't lifted pram in/out car or car seat but feel like I'm getting back to normal.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hope Calan settles for you tonight Amoeba. If it's any consolation, Auron had a poo explosion yesterday whilst out shopping and a vest had to go in the bin 

Kalm hope Ethan is doing better.


----------



## KALM

I think mummy meltdowns are common amoeba! By the way you can rescue pooey clothes by giving them a wash and hanging them out to dry - UV light is amazing at making poo stains disappear! It's like magic!

Ethan better but it's like torturing him getting the antibiotics down. Never ever ever accept Flucloxacillin for kids, it is evil vile tasting stuff. I wish I'd called the dr after the first dose and got it changed to an alternative. Only one day left now though. It's made his ezcema flare up though so he's itching like mad  turns out DP and I had a bug, not just exhaustion, as now my brother is ill after helping us  my sister also came in Tuesday which was her day off work and she texted tonight to say she is sick too  ahh! Thankfully DP and I feeling much better now. 

Hugs to all CC's!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello Clems!
Bakeoff = T-7days  Yippee! 
Kalm and amoeba, I hope life settles for you both and your LOs. Kalm, there's been a fair bit of nasty stomach bug stuff around here too lately. Not in our household, but we have a friend who had it and had to slope off to bed in the middle of his own birthday BBQ. Fortunately no one else seems to have caught it. 
LJH and Cara I hope you're both doing ok. Thinking of you both. 
Amy, the dress did get finished and I wore it at the weekend. I'm actually really pleased with it. I posted a pic to ** and am up to about 150 likes so far, so clearly it is to everyone else's taste too  
AFM not much to report ... Writing is still going well, and I am still interspersing it with a lot of Gilmore Girls


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm we did get poo out his outfit but the vest we decided was too far gone to even attempt to get poo out plus he'll probably be out that size very soon as they only just fit lengthwise so happy to sacrifice a vest. Oh the vile antibiotics don't sound nice and for them to flare up Ethan's ezcema isn't good but hopefully they have done the job of clearing up the rash/blisters. I've heard there are a few 'summer stomach bugs' going about so sound alike you and dp have had this and then passed it to your family. Glad to hear you're both feeling better though.  Xx

Much more you'll need to post a pic of the summer dress so we can al see it. Xx

Slightly better night - helped by my mum keeping Calan until 3am, he then slept until 5 in his crib (he hates the crib so to get 2hours sleep is great) and is currently lying sleeping on my bed as I type this before I put him back in crib, after having a feed. Xx


----------



## KALM

Amoeba, lots of mums swear by a sleephead to get babies to sleep in their crib. I wish we'd tried one with Ethan but by the time I heard about them it didn't make sense to spend the money on it as I think they only last until 6 months. Otherwise build a nest for calan, like with towels rolled and in an oval shape and put a sheet over and tuck it in underneath. They like to feel snug and secure after 9 months tightly curled in our bellies!


----------



## Amoeba1705

thanks Kalm, I would have to put Calan into his own room in his cotbed if I did buy it as its too big for the crib (he would be too high up as I phoned John Lewis to get them to try it in the crib to save me a wasted journey). Now I'm battling with my conscience over whether to put him in separate room at only 3w6d old (I could get one of the sleepyheads tomorrow) or to persevere with him in my own room as per the recommendations 🤔🤔 Having meltdown after meltdown at moment, last 3 days I've noticed that  the he's only sick when I feed him! 😢😢


----------



## Snowy white1

Amoeba - the sleepyhead is one of the best purchases I've made. L is still in hers. She slept in it in our room and now it goes in he cot in her room. When she was younger and wouldn't settle I'd just bring it into bed with me so we could sleep together safely. She'll grow out of it soon and debating whether to get the bigger one.
Hope you get him to settle better soon. DH used to look after L from 7 til 11pm and then bring her to me. I used to really struggle to get her to settle at that time and then one day she just did. Hopefully Calan will get there soon but I appreciate that those first 6 weeks or so go SO slowly and it feels like you'll never get a proper night's sleep again! 

Kalm - glad you're all feeling better. 

Beccaboo - thought of you today as I bought L some baby snacks that contain kale. I hope she shares your love of it! Hope you and be twins are doing ok.

Smiley - hope the twins are doing ok and you're not feeling too uncomfortable. I'm looking forward to going back to work but getting increasingly worried about leaving L in nursery. Just worried about whether they'll get her to nap and also a bit worried she won't know I'm her mum as she'll be spending so much time away from me. Thinking about whether I should go back part time rather than full time.

Amy - went to Hobbycraft today and thought of you. I'm not into creative activities but I still found it really exciting in there and it made me want to make something! 
I'm afraid all I bought was some stick on letters to decorate some knickers for a friend's hen do this weekend!!


----------



## KALM

Amoeba, I wouldn't put calan in his own room so young. We started Ethan in his own room for his first evening sleep from about 12 weeks I guess, and he's still only ever done 2 full nights in there! If you are worried or stressed or even just feeling nervous whether you are feeding him right,  he will sense that and could be what makes him sick. Babies are very clued into their mummies emotions I find. If I feel frustrated or stressed i take a big deep breath, and listen to some calming music, or sing myself, to be in a calmer frame of mind. Mummyhood is a challenge for sure, and a big learning experience, and if you weren't going through some meltdowns I'd think you were a super human!  

Snowy.. I've still not had a proper nights sleep! But it will come and most of the time I don't mind as this time is so short in reality...it just seems long sometimes when really sleep deprived! I didn't know they did a bigger sleepyhead, might need to look at that. I think you are not alone in worrying if L will nap at nursery. All the mum's I met whose little ones are going to nursery soon are stressing about it. I'm very sure nurseries are used to the situation! Would you have an option to go back to work part time and could afford it? I certainly plan to only go back part time, I'd not go back at all if we could afford it! I'm pretty sure Ethan will be our one and only and I want to see as much of his growing up as possible, especially in the early years where they develop and change so fast.

How are all the pregnant ladies doing?

Oh and by the way my friends little girl is recovering really well from her op. They kept her sedated for like 4 days afterwards it was such a big surgery and trauma to her body, but then she astounded them how well she was doing and now she's home, although still clearly recovering.

Sorry for lack of personals but am typing one handed!


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies sorry for the radio silence things hav b3en so very busy....

lhj   so sorry to be reading ur news huni 

cara hope ur ok too huni  

kalm sorry to hear ethanhas been unwell that must hav been so scary for u..an upsetting.to see the cannula on such a tiny body   hope ethan is picking up now x

ameoba sorry calan is settling well...i cant give amy advice.but.hope he improves.shortly x

snowy my friend has just returne to work an worried about her lo at nursery...she has been 3 weeks now an has come on so much!!

muchmore looking forward to seeing the dress x

westies hope u an dh are ok xx

amy how are u huni...still plannin a cycle next year?

beccaboo an smiley.hope ur twinnies are ok? x

thats all for now as i am exhausted tonight...

afm 20 week scan today showed we are team blue...feeling very overwhelmed...my sisters wedding also went well altho i seem to.still be trying to catch up on lost sleep! x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie yey to team blue  xx 

Kalm glad to hear friends little one is doing well after the surgery xx I ordered a sleepyhead and collect tomorrow, will probably use in my bed rather than putting him in nursery at moment - he will be in nursery at 12w though as that's kinda when I need to be back at work 😢😱 xx 

Snowy glad to hear you rate the sleepyhead, I'm hoping it will make all the difference to Calan's and my sleep at night xx


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, sounds a bit like colics to me if he cries after feeding? the holding upright is very important to make the air come out. apart from that... its just a phase. 12 weeks or 3 months... there are drugs to help but I experienced that only time really helps. both my boys had it. its mostly at night...its a pain.... many sleepless nights! 

Kalm, glad to hear your friends' LO is doing well! 

Amy, yesterday our au pair arrived. she hardly speaks any German or English... but Benny seems to like her and so do the twins.
H. will come tomorrow and we go to a good friends birthday party. he will meet a couple of my friends there.... and we stay in a hotel over night. 
Benny finally stays in Kindergarten all alone for 2.5 hours in the morning which is a big relief! I am happy I have waited that long, when I see other children cry. he is fine when I leave.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nahla sounds like a lovey weekend is planned with H. Glad Benny likes going to kindergarten and the twins are doing well. Hopefully you'll get over the language barrier with au pair but the bonus is that the kids like her. I think Calan does have a touch of colic at times - not always. He sleeps well during the day just not at night and not every bottle makes him sick just the odd one or two. Xx


Hope everyone is doing ok. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Lille how exciting that Olaf is a boy! x  

Nahla great that the au pair has arrived & benny & the twins seem to like her   I hope you & h have a fab time at the birthday party, nice that you get a night away in a hotel too x  

Amoeba I hope the sleepyhead has arrived & it helps with calan, I remember being out with my sister when one of my nieces was new born & did a special nappy, we ended up throwing the outfit away, even if it had come clean we never would have looked at it in the same way again! x  

Sarah sorry to hear about A having a poo explosion! x  

Kalm how fantastic that your friends little one is recovering well from her op, what a relief it must be   I hope Ethan has finished his meds now & his eczema starts to clear up soon x  

Muchmore it sounds like the dress is very popular   are you on the cc social media group? If so could you post a pic of it there? So exciting that bake off starts very soon! x  

Snowy I do love hobbycraft, my latest projects have been a needle felt giraffe & a needle felt lion, dp is suitably unimpressed by my efforts!   I hope you have a fab time at the hen do this weekend x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok  

I decided to set my alarm & watch the men's 200m final at 2:30am this morning, it was really good but it took a while to get back to sleep so I'm feeling quite tired now!


----------



## KALM

Amy, that's Olympic dedication getting up at 2:30! You keep making me want to go to hobbycraft! I haven't been to that store in ages but could always spend hours looking at everything! It will be fun to go with Ethan when he's a toddler and do some crafty things together!

Lillie, so exciting you are team blue too! Now the wedding is over I hope you can get nicely rested up and I'm sure that will also help you feel a little less overwhelmed. Did you get your exam results yet?

Nahla, exciting H is visiting you this weekend. Enjoy the party!

I had a facial today. My first in about 9 months as in the second half of pregnancy I didn't find it comfortable to lie on my back. Well, it was just bliss


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi ladies, 

Hope you are all ok. 

Kalm, lovely to read that your friends daughters doing well after her op. That's great news and hopefully they can put it all behind them now. Sorry to hear your family hasn't been well and poor little Ethan. Must have been upsetting to see him ill like that. Horrid sickness bugs too, they do tend to do the rounds don't they?! Glad you had a lovely facial today, you deserve it. I used to have one every 6wks but like you, I can't do anything laying on back so last appointment I had my nails done instead! I went to my dentist/hygienist app this week and had two dizzy spells from laying down in the dentist chair so twice I had to sit up inbetween a clean! In the end she ended up cleaning my teeth with me pretty much sitting upright! Xx

Hi Amy, I too have been setting the alarms to watch the big races in the night. It's mo tonight in his 5k at half 1 so think we are setting it again to watch! Luckily I haven't been at work this week so I don't mind! How are you? Do you have a holiday booked with your Mum coming up? Xx

Nahla, sounds like a lovely weekend planned with H. Hope you enjoy yourself. I love that everything is going well for you. Good that the au pair is on hand now to help you out now. When do you intend on going back to work? Xx

Lillie, glad the wedding went well and the 20wk scan went well too. Can't believe you are 20wks already. Yay for team blue! Will you start to buy some baby bits now? I'm
wonderibg if one of my babies is a boy as on last scan the sonographer who knew we didn't want to know the sex turned the screen while he measured one babies thigh length. Thinking about it I wondered if it was a boy and it would have been obvious??! 
Xx

Hi snowy, does Lizzie like the kale food?! I've still been eating it daily in my
Kale salad lunches so hope my babies are getting a taste for it! Regarding work could you go back part time to start with and increase your hours/days if you feel Lizzie settles into nursery ok? Xx

Hi amoeba, how is Calan getting on now, have you received your sleepyhead and tried him with it. I know the guidelines say have them sleep in same room as you until 6 months. I can't fit my cotbeds in my room so starting them off in Moses baskets in my room and will go from there. I guess it depends if mine are prem and how they are but I'm thinking of putting them in own room way before 6 months, firstly they will prob grow out of Moses basket quick and also the nursery is very near my room across a tiny landing so they wont be far away. But I suppose il see, I just don't know how il be until the time comes! Xx

Muchmore, yippeee for the bake off. Can't believe it was this time last year we were all talking about it. Glad the summer dress went down well. Have you worn it yet? Xx

Ljh, how have you been this week. Thinking of you. I had same last year only I didn't need any intervention and things took its natural course. It wasn't pleasant so understand how horrible it is and very emotional. Xx

Cara, how are you? Xx

Hi everyone else, sorry not many personals, on phone and its difficult to type and read back. 

Had this week off work and it's been lovely. Spent days at the Coast, lovely walks and went to Cambridge Friday. Been nice to not be working. Had a lovely birthday too, hubby bought Me a new running watch ready for when I resume running again hopefully in new year all being well! He also bought me a lovely baby changing bag knowing my love of handbags! It's a nice Leather one (prob too nice For a changing bag, I would be too protective of it....with babies, hmmmm!) anyway you could go on to use it as a nice travel bag eventually. I love it anyway! 
Called My midwife this week as wanted results of my GTT as didn't want to wonder if they had just Forgotten to call me and I had GD! Midwife confirmed all those tests were normal. 27wks tomorrow so only 10ish weeks to go! Hospital bag partly packed as consultant told me to have packed by 28wks. Currently washing a load of babygrows! Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy wow to the dedication for watching the olympics! I've been enjoying the morning recap program xx

Kalm glad you had a nice time out relaxing with a facial - it's been ages since I had one! Xx

Beccaboo glad you've had a lovely week off and are on the count down to meeting your babies xx 

Much more can't wait for bake off to start - might inspire me to do some baking as haven't done any for several years as work always got in the way. Xx

Hi  to everyone else and hope you're all enjoying the weekend xx 

Afm collected the sleepyhead yesterday and it fits in the crib with no issue, so not sure what lady in John Lewis was going on about; however Calan was very unsettled last night and my mum saw first hand what I get most nights but she was great and took him for me between 3-6am to let me get some sleep. He managed a couple hours in the sleepyhead between 630-830 this morning which is longer than he ever did in the crib. Hoping his sleep time improves over the next few days. He does have a touch of colic which isn't helping but he has been a little more settled today. Having hassle with ex who now claims I've lied on Calan's birth certificate making it illegal so he's going to his solicitor - eh no it's all legal just he hasn't got his surname! Been to the seaside today, although it was raining it was nice to get out and have cobwebs blown away as done a lot of crying over last few days and had convinced myself that I'm doing Calan a disservice as he settles better for my mum rather than me! I will get over that though, just so much emotion and tiredness going on that I think he's picking up on. Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Lillie - congrats on team Blue. Now you can start thinking about names and maybe buying things! Is it sinking in yet or will you only really believe it when you hold him in your arms?

Amy - I like the little critter on your profile pic. Are the lion and giraffe along those lines? Maybe when Lizzie's older we can do crafts together. I bet your nieces love doing that stuff with you.
Well done for getting up for Bolt's race. The only one I got up for was Adam Peaty and I was so excited after that I couldn't sleep.

Amoeba - it's only natural to have lots of tears in those early weeks and to worry about whether you're doing things right. I'm sure you're doing a great job. Someone once told me that babies cry more with their mums than with other people because they feel closest to us. They likened it to when you've had a bad day, who do you want to go and have a good moan to? The person you feel closest to not someone you don't know so well.

Beccaboo - glad you've had a good time off work and a good birthday. Happy belated birthday!
Lizzie didn't really like the kale snacks but I tried them and they tasted like cardboard so don't really blame her! 

Kalm - glad your friend's LO is recovering well. That must be such a relief. 
The bigger one is called the Sleepyhead Grand but I'm not sure if I should just stop when she grows out of this one. Otherwise she's going to have to go to nursery with it every day!

We could afford for me to go part time at the moment, although it would mean less money for 'fun'. I'm a little worried it will negatively impact my career and I haven't actually asked if work would be ok with it. I'm going to see how things go and make a decision at the end of the year. 
My career's always been really important to me but as you say, Kalm, I don't want to miss too much of L's early years so it's a difficult one.
I'm already thinking we might want a second LO and if we were lucky enough to to have one, we'll need both our salaries, especially given the cost of IVF.


----------



## Smileycat

Lilie - Congrats on reaching 20 weeks and hurrah for Team Blue. Another CC boy!    Hopefully you'll have more time on your hands now that the wedding has passed. Half way there - eek!! so exciting!!! 

Amy - How are you hun? The olympics have been great hey? Enjoy the closing ceremony, I will prob watch it tomorrow. Looking forward to the return of bake off too!  

Amoeba - glad you're slowly getting back to normal, only 4 weeks post cs - well done. Hope the sleepyhead does the trick. I'm sure you're doing an amazing job with Calan, it will just take a bit of time for him to settle. I have the poo explosions x 2 to look forward to lol!

Kalm - how you all feeling now? Hopefully Ethan's off the antibiotics now so his skin will be better. This antibiotics sounds nasty. Cuddles for Ethan and you! Very pleased that your friend's little girl is recovering well from her big op.  Must have been a scary time for them when she was sedated.

Muchmore - Hope life is treating you well hun and you are finding time to write.

Snowy -Aw! I'm sure lizzie will thrive at nursery. Absolutely normal to feel anxious,but she'll always know her mummy, don't you worry about that. I know what you mean about working part time. I'm thinking of returning to work 4 days a week, but I fear I will actually squeeze 5 days into 4 and then have less money to show for it. Very few women work part time in my department so I'm not sure how it will be viewed. Of course, my babies will be my priority but its hard when you're career driven, I was promoted just under a year ago and still have a lot to learn. Enjoy these last few weeks of your mat leave. 

Nahla - Hope you've had a lovely weekend with H. Also hope Benny continues to enjoy kindergarten. Must be good to have a bit of a break. 

LJH and Cara - am thinking of you both  

Beccaboo - Happy belated birthday hun!    That's a lovely gift from your DH. Have posted more on the twin thread. Can't believe we both have 10 weeks to go. Amazing how far we've come.  

AFM, I'm doing ok, I feel really heavy and tired, but suppose that's normal for the final trimester. The twins are growing well, despite my relatively small bump.  If one more person says "Twins?! are you sure? you're so small!"  I'll scream!  Sadly, my grandmother passed away a couple of weeks ago. She had cancer and was hoping to hold on to meet my babies... She had a great life and at least she knew I was expecting before she passed... I'm sure she will look out for them.

3 weeks until mat leave commences (at 31 weeks)  - hurrah! Any tips on what to do, I'm praying these babies hold tight until week 37!!

Take care cc's

xx


----------



## CaraJ

One of these days I'll manage some personals!
Just wanted to let you all know I have a job interview tomorrow. Never got anywhere with the chocolate thing but this is for Pastoral Tutor in a local FE college. I have to plan an hour long lesson and teach 15 minutes of it. The role will be half teaching a sort of pshe curriculum and half 1:1 mentoring and coaching students with identified barriers to learning. I used to work in further education but it's coming up to 10years ago! Am nervous but have to try something to get out of shift work!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all,

Monday and I am back at work after my lovely week off! 

Snowy, I loved your post to amoeba about how babies can sometimes cry more with their mums because of the closeness. I thought that was quite a comforting thought and so true that we have a cry and a moan to those usually closest too us. 
I intend on going back to work 4 days next year. I've always said 3 days would be nice but don't think work would allow it and like you, I often think 4 days and the extra money would be handy for the 'fun' things and hopefully help with still going on holidays with the lo's. Plus I guess as you say, if you have to fund for another cycle to try for a second that is also something to think about. Hope you work something out soon. xx

Amoeba, Hope the sleepyhead helps and that your mum helped so you could get a little bit of sleep. It must be hard just getting into a routine but remember its still early days. Hope you don't get too much hassle from ex, you really don't want that right now. As long as you are doing what is right and putting Calan first then try and not worry about ex hubby. I hope the day out at the coast helped. xx

Cara, Good luck with the job interview today. With your caring job I'm sure you will be brilliant at it. Let us know how it progresses. xx

Smiley, I know, 10wks to go. Cant wait. Exciting times to come with a lot of hard work with two so maybe we can help each other with top tips after their arrival! If the last trimester goes as quick as the second it will be here in no time. I too want the babies to stay put until 37wks. Reading twin board updates and how a lot come early, its always on my mind that they could do! xx

Hi everyone else. Hope you all had nice weekends. Not much to report on me, busy week next week with scan and whooping cough injection. xx


----------



## Nahla

Cara good luck with the job...sounds promising! 

Smiley, wow so far already! fx both babies stay safe and sound until 37 weeks... 

Amoeba hope he will settle soon for you although things can change a lot every few weeks... teeth, bad cold, cough... always something going on. 

afm: had a nice weekend... Heinz played lovely with all 3 kids, they all like him. party was good too... maybe we see us shortly next friday as saturday we leave on holidays for2 weeks... thinking about a short trip to Barcelona in oct/nov just the two of us...


----------



## CaraJ

Hey all just to let you know I didn't get the job. Turns out it would have been 95% classroom contact with classes of over 29students. I work best with small groups or one to one so not the job for me. That in mind I'm not disappointed I didn't get it. 
I'm beginning to think I do need to stay in my current job but need to find a way to get my evenings and weekends back. I worked Monday evening and had to deal with a really really serious and scary situation. Things like that always seem to happen when I try to change jobs, I end up in a situation where I have to act in a role more senior than I actually am. Maybe one day they'll pay attention and I'll actually be offered a more senior role!
Hope all is well in clem land! Enjoy the bank holiday if you get it!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara in a way glad you're not disappointed, especially as job wasn't what expected. Fx for a more senior role job offer xx

Nahla glad you had a nice weakened with H, oh and here's to planning a little city break for just the two of you xx

Hope everyone else is ok and has some nice plans for the bank holiday weekend xx

Afm it's just pure chaos, all Calan does is cry and am totally drained. The other day he was making weird squeaking noises when breathing and crying so ended up at out of hours gp and then to the children's ward for assessment by paediatrician; they all say he's ok and probably he has reflux (now some of his symptoms make sense). He's also had his tongue-tie cut, changed bottle brand, and changed formula so a lot going on this week. So far sleepyhead has made no difference he still screams when put in it/crib. Oh and he has colic! Am just so tired, my mum generally keeps Calan until 1am whilst I go to bed at 10 but then I'm up most of the night with him - last night he screamed from 430-6, then between 630-830 he only managed 30-45mins without screaming! Love my little man to bits but sometimes feel like such a bad mum that I can't console/settle him, and have had lots of tears over last couple weeks. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

It's been quiet here of late; I hope everyone is having fun in the sun for the bank holiday and not just too busy working!

Amoeba - Sorry to hear things are a bit of a struggle with Calan at the moment. It's really difficult when they're upset and you can't console them but know that it's not your fault. Has the paediatrician recommended anything for reflux? A had it when he was small but I can't remember how old he was before he was able to have an infant Gaviscon prescription, then raniditine. It might be worth exploring those if the things you've done already don't help enough. Have you tried tilting the crib from the head end? I used to put a textbook under the head of A's moses basket on the floor next to our bed at night to help.

Cara - Sorry to hear you didn't get the job, though it is good you're not disappointed since it wasn't as suitable as maybe you first thought.

Nahla - Glad things are continuing to go well with H!

Hope everyone is well... I've been reading along but keep missing things.  So very tired at the moment. A decided it was a good idea to get us up every 20 minutes last night for no reason and then I had a full day at work to contend with today. Next week is my last full time week at work though (phew) so I'll have some extra days off to look forward to after that, which is good because we're gearing up for our heaviest time of year with ski season and Christmas just around the corner (in retail terms!).


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah as yet nothing been prescribed, after speaking to health visitor I've got Calan on anti-reflux formula and to review at clinic on Wednesday, when he'll have been on it for 6 days and then depending on situation will need to see gp for medication. I've tried tilting the crib, tbh the cot in hospital was tilted the day after he was born (although reflux wasn't mentioned the midwife tilted it to see if he would settle) but it makes no difference as yet! Currently trying him with a dummy (he's had it just under an hour) to see if that settled him...so far we've managed a full 45mins of no crying 😀  Sorry to hear A kept you up last night, hope he's better tonight for you xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck! Dummies are good for babies with reflux so maybe that'll do the trick.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Amoeba, your experience sounds very similar to that of my friend who got married last year then got pregnant almost immediately. He was born at 36 weeks so is 9 weeks old, but still only half a pound above his birth Weight. He's had really nasty reflux and been in hospital with it for a few days last week to see if it was anything more serious. They put him on infant Gaviscon at about 5 weeks I think, and now he's on Renitadin (sp?) as well. It has just been such tough going for them and nights have been the worst really. They too found that a dummy was a real breakthrough. She is breastfeeding so the docs suggested she go dairy free to see if it's cow's milk intolerance but that made no difference really. They're still a bit concerned because his weight gain is so small but he is honestly getting better bit by bit and becoming more comfortable after feeds etc. Like you, I think they feel like they've tried everything, and I think she feels so guilty that he is so unsettled so much of the time. He also had a tongue tie, which they got snipped ... It's all so intense in those early days isn't it. But from watching her, I can vouch for the truth that it will pass and you will find your groove with each other. 
Sarah, as one who loves all things Christmas, your post made me smile 
Cara I'm glad you didn't get the job, but agree that it sounds like time for something to change in the work situation. Praying for you for wisdom 
I hope everyone else is ok. 
AFM we went camping with friends earlier this week and it was actually quite fun (I'm not usually a big fan but the weather was good, which helps). Then came home and our house has been full of guests ever since. It's nice to see people but I'm kinda counting down the days till I get some space again. The friends leave on Tuesday and then my mum and MIL arrive. On Friday it'll be quiet again  
Oh and I loved Bakeoff. Been craving lemon drizzle cake ever since. But I'm trying to diet.


----------



## Snowy white1

Amoeba - L also had reflux and a tongue tie. In the end Aptamil Anti Reflux formula and ranitidine worked best for us. I do remember things being at their worst when she was 3-5 weeks old and then things seemed to get a bit easier. Hope things settle down for you too. For us the dummy has also worked wonders for calming her down. Took a while to persuade her to take one but really helped once she got used to it.

Sarah - hope you manage to get some rest soon. I can't imagine how people cope with two kids - one is hard enough! I guess when the second one is here you're a bit more relaxed about it all.

Beccaboo - hope scan went ok. 

LJH - how are you doing?

Muchmore - I also enjoyed Bakeoff. I wish I could bake as I could sit and eat cake whilst watching it. I hate Jaffa Cakes though so that part didn't appeal. Hope you get some peace and quiet soon.

Cara - sorry about the job but sounds like it wasn't right in the end. Hope you get some recognition in your current job

Smiley - sorry to hear about your grandmother. Its good that she knew the twins were on their way but a shame she never got to meet them. 
I feel your pain on the small bump front. I had that comment the whole time. Now I'm really pleased I had a small bump as my figure came back very quickly.

AFM - had a horrible scare last night. L sleeps with a breathing monitor which is basically a movement pad. An alarm sounds if she stops breathing for 20 seconds. It's has never gone off in 7 months but last night it went off at about 11.30pm. We ran in there and she was awake and seemed fine although a bit puzzled as to why she'd been woken up. Probably just a malfunction in the machine but I've never been so scared. I was literally shaking afterwards and couldn't sleep for hours. I just watched the little symbol on the monitor that tells me she's breathing.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Snowy that sounds scary, glad Lizzie was ok though. X Calan is now on cow&gate antireflux formula and it's made a massive difference, after I see hv on Wednesday we might need to see gp for prescription for him. The MAM bottles have helped him too as with the tommee tippee he took in loads of air and dribbled most of the feed back out where as with these bottles nothing comes out and little air goes in so all helping with his colic. X

Muchmore glad you had a nice time camping. Sounds like a busy time with visitors, which is nice but it's also nice to have some quiet time too. Loving the fact bake off has started again 😀 X Calan is gaining weight at a rapid pace despite his reflux and colic meaning he brought up loads of his feeds (the different formula & bottles have reduced both these) at 4w4d he was 10lb1.5oz and was 7lb2 born so he's doing well and moved onto 50th Centile, hopefully these things will pass and it will get better soon X


----------



## Snowy white1

Amoeba - one thing I did find was that the anti reflux formula made L really constipated so I ended up giving her Lactulose to loosen things up!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Snowy I read that could happen, as yet it hasn't happened with Calan but if it does then will get lactulose for him X


----------



## KALM

Hi CC's,

Smiley I too was sorry to hear about your grandma. I know how sad I was when mine passed. But as you say at least she got to know she had two little grandsons on the way and see scan pics etc..

Cara, glad you figured out the job wasn't for you and weren't disappointed you didn't get it. Sorry to hear about the scary and hard work situation. Fingers crossed a better job, or a more senior role where you are, is just around the corner. 

Amoeba, don't feel like a bad mum! I think being a mummy is way harder than working before, but obviously more rewarding. I think sometimes we've tried for our kids for so long, it makes it worse in a way if things are tough as we've already been through so much and then to find it hard just seems like it shouldn't happen. And I feel sometimes I shouldn't complain as I don't want to seem ungrateful or anything. As snowy said it can take a while for things to settle, and even when they do things can change again. The last two months have been really tough for me with sleep deprivation since 4 months, but also so full of joy and happiness. It's just such a mix!  Ethan is so fun to play with now. I realised a lot of my problem lately is I rarely get time for me, when I truely can switch off and am not needing to be responsible for Ethan. When I get time I'm usually doing house chores, or catching up on sleep, which isn't the same. I need to do things for me, whether that be going out for a run, or taking a relaxing bath or going out for lunch on my own. So that's my tip for you, make sure you get nice me time for you too, as it will help keep you sane! My poor DP has had to put up with quite a grumpy lady lately! Your mum sounds amazing by the way!

Nahla, glad to hear things are good. A long weekend away to Barcelona sounds a fab idea! I love Barcelona!

Muchmore, I was also excited bake off is back and oh my goodness how much did I crave cake after that episode! Sadly I'm trying to avoid processed sugars as much as possible as it seems to make Ethans ezcema worse, so I can't even indulge!  I'm also off milk, cheese and yoghurt for the most part.. When I eat those it makes Ethan really snuffly. I had to be off it for a while to see the difference and to be honest I thought he'd just got better on his own (dr said it was just something common he'd grow out of when his nasal passages widened), so I started having dairy again and wham, he got bad again! Of course now I'm craving creamy things too! How is your friend doing with her own health now?

Snowy, so sorry to hear about the scare! I read lots of mums saying those angel are monitors caused them more worry than good, so we just went with a basic audio only monitor. So I think if you've only had one worrying moment in this long you've probably been quite lucky with it!

Sarah, glad you don't have too many more weeks of full work left! It really isn't going to be long before the next lot of cc babies are with us!

We are in Birmingham at DPs parents for the weekend. It has been ok, less stressful to be here than have them down to ours! Ethan has been quite good but his ezcema is itching him loads poor tike. His apetite the last few days has also been something! Maybe a growth spurt? He is eating loads more food than I thought he would to start with and so far hasn't disliked anything. I think I will maybe introduce meat or fish later this week. This morning DP took him and I got an hour of blissful sleep, then I fed him and then got another 2 hours sleep! I feel so much better for it! We go home later today and tomorrow we have to take him back to hospital for a blood test (not going to be fun!). When he was in before his white blood cell count was low so they just want to check now he is better that it's back to normal.

Hi to everyone I didn't manage to do personals for and hope you are all having a good bank holiday weekend.


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone!   Sorry I disappeared for such a long time, I have just been so busy. Amoeba, so many congratulations on the safe arrival of Calan!   Such wonderful news. I haven't really managed to catch up with anyone else's news on here but I will have a go at some point. My daughter's nursery was closed during August so things have been a bit chaotic here what with work and no childcare and everything else. All is well with my bump - 20 week scan seems like ages ago now but that was all fine, it's another girl! which we are very pleased about. Unfortunately I am still feeling really sick, still on the ranitidine which takes the edge off it a bit, but it is a short term thing and I just have to get through it. It is a small price to pay for something we want so much. Midwife appointments are getting more frequent and I am hoping to wind down work by around the end of Sept, though I know there will be things that need doing after that. Due date is late Oct. I'm looking forward to the weather being a bit cooler, the heat is a bit of a struggle with the nausea as well. Anyway hello again and I will try to catch up a bit more at some point in the next few days.   Happy bank holiday everyone


----------



## Nahla

just a quick one from holidays

Amoeba, both my boys had colics. I tried everything. nothing helped, but at 3 months it disappeared. its horrible but good to know its a limited time. my parents helped me to get some sleep too...maybe you can get some sleep during the day? I thought Flo had reflux too but it were colics finally. sorry you are going through that. fx its over soon

snowy, I had a breathing mat too. scary but better alarm goes off for nothing than vice versa. with the twins I havent used it though. 

cara sorry you have t got the job. fx you get a more senior role soon

Calm, Ethan is about the same age as my twins... and me too I do enjoy the babies more right now than at the beginning. they are little persons right now with a real character... 

afm: on holidays with my 3 kids, grandparents and au pair. having a great but exhausting time... soo many bottles to clean that go into the dishwasher at home... the babies have tried Magnum
ice cream and different juices from me as well as bread and milk foam from my latte.... I know they shouldnt but I couldnt resist their eyes... and Nele seems to prefer proper food to puree so thinking about changing to blw.... 

good night ladies... 

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello lovely CC's.

Hope everyone is doing well and enjoyed the long weekend. 

Nahla, Where are you holidaying? Great that the little ones are trying new foods, bet they loved the magnum icecream, yum! Have a lovely family time and great you have the au-pair on hand to help too. xx

Hi Maisie, I've wondered how you have been getting on and lovely to hear from you. Sounds like you've been juggling lots of things throughout August, on top of feeling sick too. Poor you.  Not long to go now for you. I am also finishing work end of September, yippee! xx

Hi Kalm, I hope if you are at DP's parents you have had time to chill and let them look after you! Do you think the heat doesn't help with Ethan's eczema? Poor little Ethan, it must feel so horrible for them when they are little. I hope the hospital appointment went well for him and all ok. 
Out of interest, what baby monitor did you go for as I'm looking into them at the moment. xx

Hi Snowy, must have given you a panic with Lizzie and the monitor. Glad all was fine and just a false alarm. We were also looking at the angel monitors, is that what you have? My scan is tomorrow, cant wait to see the babies again. xx

Muchmore, sounds like you've been busy enjoying the outside and its been brilliant weather too, especially for camping. Its nearly Friday and maybe you will have a quiet house again! I loved bake off too and another tonight. xx

Lillie, hope you and baby are all ok. Have you made any plans regarding when you Plan to finish work etc. Have you bought anything or started on the nursery yet? Xx

Amoeba, sounds like you've tried lots of different things for Calan's reflux. How is the anti reflux formula? Hoping you've had a better week and definitely see if the GP can help if need be. Your mum sounds a great help which is lovely. xx

Sarah, great that you will be doing some shorter weeks. Ease you into finishing soon.  It must be so hard to care for a toddler aswell as being pregnant, I often think that and at least I only really have to think of myself, if I want a nap Il have one! Cant believe how quickly time is going and not long until we met our babies. xx

Cara, sorry you didn't get the job but glad you not too disappointment about it. Maybe something else will come up or you can work things out with your current work. xx

LJH, haven't heard from you in a while and hope you are ok.  

Amy, How have you been. Did you do anything nice over the bank holiday weekend? Any craft activities?! I do hope you are still enjoying the gym and pudding combo's  Did you watch bake off? xx

Wildflower, How is the new job going. Hope you have settled in nicely. Do I remember you saying Rose starts school September, if so, not long now. have you got uniform and everything sorted for her. My friends little girl starts school next week and I think she is feeling quite emotional about it. xx

Querkily, any more camping trips for you? You must be thinking of going back to work soon, hope it all goes well. xx

Westies, Hope you are ok if still reading. xx

Smiley, Like I said yo Sarah we haven't got long now. You must be looking forward to mat leave starting soon, I know I am. How are you feeling? Sorry to hear about your grandmother.  My nan also passed away last Thursday in the end. Everyone was just waiting for it for weeks as she was so frail and old and she just had no quality of life at the end. She was nearly 94 so a good age. Like you, I would have loved for her to be around for the twins but least they knew of our babies arrivals soon. xx

Hello everyone else and anyone I've missed.
My scan is tomorrow, and I'm approaching 29weeks. I hope the babies are ok and looking forward to seeing them again. My main concern is the amniotic fluid being a little too much 4 weeks ago so fx its righted itself! The consultant wasn't worried but we just like things to be normal don't we! The babies kick about so much now and occasionally one makes me jump with a full on kick or punch! I feel good and still active doing my exercise. Work is feeling tough, even though Im sitting in an office, Ive just had enough tbh and looking forward to the time off now. I also had my whooping cough injection yesterday, so have a sore arm today but so far not feeling groggy. A couple of friends said they felt fluey after their injections so hopefully I'l escape any of that! 
xx


----------



## Nahla

beccaboo are you sure you want a sensorpad? I had the angelcare one with Benny but with twins you need 2 separate beds to make it work...we are on Sylt, island in north Germany. I love it, we come here every year same time. maybe H. will come for the weekend to visit us. 

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nahla, we haven't really researched in great detail. I have separate moses baskets to start the babies off in (mainly as we cant fit cotbeds in our bedroom and needed something small, hopefully they settle in these!  ) then the plan is to move the babies into their own cotbeds, in the nursery. I have thought about them sharing a cotbed if they cant settle on their own so if the sensorpads only work in separate beds than Il take that in consideration. What did you go for with the twins?
Holiday sounds lovely and even better if H visits this weekend 
xx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Beccaboo, thanks for your message, yes I think I am just unlucky to feel so sick all the way through. But we want this so much and I just keep telling myself it's only a short term thing. I love Bake Off but I won't really enjoy eating cake until after baby arrives. Really pleased to hear that you are feeling ok. It's exciting that you are making plans for baby beds! I just had my whooping cough vaccine too and my arm was really sore for a couple of days. How did your scan go today? Good, I hope.  

Snowy I was so sorry to hear that you had such a scare with the monitor. We have just had an audio one as someone gave it to us when our daughter was born so we have just used that. But she has slept in the same room as me since she was born so if I am anxious in the night I can always go over and check on her. 

Amoeba sorry you are having a hard time with the reflux, I hope things improve soon.

Muchmore I'm glad you had a good time camping, I love camping but but OH would never do it - he has never even slept in a sleeping bag for one night! so I haven't been for years. I love that fresh grass smell that you get when you come out of the tent in the morning.

Can't believe it is 1st Sept today - I am really happy to be getting closer to my due date and that everything seems to be going ok. 

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all having a good day.


----------



## Nahla

beccaboo, I have just a classic audio babyphone. we have been fine with that. the sensormat would not give alarmwith 2 babies in 1 bed if 1 stops breathing. anyway it is not proven that any sensormat prevents sids. its just for your/ my peace of mind. with my first son it was very important for me, now I am calmer... 

maisie, incredible you are that far already! maybe try pantoprazol
against reflux and accupressure bands against nausea?  it helped me perfectly. 

xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Maisie it's so nice to hear from you  I'm sorry the sickness is still there but glad you can be philosophical about it  
Nahla I hope the holiday has been good and that Heinz got to join you for a bit. 
Beccavoo how are the little ones looking? I hope all is well. 
AFM one more night of visitors and then glorious peace. I cannot wait!!!!


----------



## KALM

Hi CC's,

Beccaboo, hope your scan was ok and the amniotic fluid levels were just right now. Also hope you are feeling back 100% after the whooping cough vaccine. Our baby monitor is the BT BM300 I think. It's just basic (you can hear baby and can press a button to talk to the baby from the receiver end) but it got really good reviews on Which? I have been really happy with it and haven't once wished we had a fancier one.

Maisie, lovely to hear from you  so sorry the sickness persists, that really is tough. Of course a small thing to endure to get your dream as you say, but horrible just the same. How does DD feel to know she is going to be a big sister? 

Nahla, glad you are enjoying your holidays 

MuchMore, hope the last day with visitors goes well and then you can relax!

Amoeba, how are you and calan this week?

We got back from in laws on Sunday night. Had to take Ethan to hospital on Monday for a blood test.. His white cell count is now better than it was but not quite where they'd expect it to be so we have to test again in a month  poor thing, but at least it is usually done and over quick so the tears are short lived. We've had a nice week but as ever im incredibly tired. Today the most all week. Next week my mum is going to come help (yay!) and also our classes start again after the summer Hols.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello CC's,

Kalm, thanks for the baby monitor make, I will take a look. Glad Ethan's white cell count is much better, good that they monitoring even though its always a bit of a hassle to keep going up the hospital. Hopefully at next appointment its even better. Great your mum is coming to stay and I suppose as the children go back to school, classes and things start taking place again so you can get back into a routine.

Muchmore, hope you are enjoying the blissful peace of quiet of today. What have you got planned? A bit of relaxation? Work on the book or the dressmaking? xx

Nahla, thanks for your info on baby monitor too. We are researching. I think its that new parent thing where you think if anything was to happen, would I be thinking I should have invested in a sensormat! 

Maisie, It is short term and a good way of coping with the sickness. Soon to meet your new addition, its very exciting. xx

Hello everyone else.

Just an update on the past couple of days....went for scan yesterday and they picked up too much fluid on one of the babies kidney so they wanted me back today to see the 'main consultant'. Obviously worried yesterday thinking baby might have something wrong etc. Good news was the consultant measured the fluid today within a good normal range and nothing wrong. He did say sometimes with two babies the sonographers can measure into the next babies fluid and not realise but he checked a couple of times over and sees nothing wrong. However, he did a full check of everything else on both babies and I have a good size baby and the other measuring on the small side and thinks the blood flow from the placenta to baby isn't its best and needs monitoring so I will be having weekly scans now. He says that if the blood flow continues like today, then he isn't worried and will just keep checking it but if it gets worse they will consider delivering both babies. Slightly scary when he says he thinks I will get to 32 weeks!   He basically said that they need to consider stillborn risks and straight away if they think baby is better out then they will get me in. 
Also both babies positions are breech and transverse which means its looking likely to be a planned C-section. Please babies get to 35weeks at least!  
I feel like when these babies are here I'l breathe a sigh of relief but then again, Im sure I will be worried about something else! xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo sorry to hear you had a scary time but great that things are looking ok at the moment & that you are being closely monitored, sending you a hug x  

Kalm good news that ethans blood count is going in the right direction, hopefully by next month it will be back to normal. Sorry to hear you are so tired   lovely that you have your mum coming to stay next week to help out x  

Muchmore hooray for it being friday!   I hope you had a nice time with your mum & mil visiting & now have a lovely peaceful weekend x  

Nahla I hope h is able to visit you for the weekend & you continue to enjoy your holiday x  

Maisie sorry to hear you are still suffering   like you say the end is in sight & it will be so worth it, lovely that your daughter will have a baby sister x  

Amoeba one of my nieces had colic & in the end saw a cranial massage person which seemed to help, I think kalm might have tried one with ethan? I hope things are improving for you & calan x  

Snowy sorry to hear about the scare with the baby monitor   I remember being in charge of one of my nieces overnight when she was little & I got her out of the cot in the night to give her a bottle & the alarm went off, I had forgotten to turn it off before taking her out!   I think you said you go back to work soon? I hope it goes well x  

Qwerkily I hope dh has now fully recovered, I think you are back to work soon as well, I hope it goes ok x  

Wildflower how are you getting on? how is the new job going? does rose start school next week? I'm sure it will be emotional, I hope it goes well x  

Lillie how are you & olaf getting on? I hope everything is going well x  

Ljh I really hope things are going as well as they can for you x  

Cara sorry to hear about the job, hopefully something more suitable will come along soon or they will appreciate your efforts & promote you in your current job x  

Sarah I hope you & pierre are getting on well x  

Smileycat sorry to hear about your grandmother   not long left until you finish work now!   I am enjoying bake off, I made gingerbread men to eat whilst I watched it this week x  

Westies not sure if you are still reading but I hope you are ok x  

Hello to anyone else I have missed


----------



## Smileycat

Hello lovely CC ladies,

Hope you've all had a good weekend.

Beccaboo - Hi, Sorry to hear about your grandmother. i'm also sorry you had a scare at your last scan.    It sounds like your consultant is on top of it though.  Presumably he will also review your weekly scans for extra reassurance? I do hope you get to 35 weeks too, but in any event, your safety and the babies safety comes first so don't be afraid to query, challenge and ask lots of questions to allay your concerns. As for video monitors we have the motorola 3PS monitor and bought an extra camera for it. We also bought two angel care monitors for when they move to separate cots in their own room. We managed to get two for the price of one, second hand. 

Amoeba - how is Calan getting on now? I'm so sorry you've both had a rough time. It will pass hun and I'm sure you're doing a fab job. 

Nahla - Hope you're having a fab holiday with your gorge family. 

Cara - Sorry you didn't get the role, lovely.  FX for a more senior role that works for you. Are you able to reduce/change your hours in the meantime?

Sarah - hope you're doing well hun and enjoying the reduced hours so that you can relax.It must be tricky managing pregnancy with a toddler

Muchmore - do you have you house back yet Sounds like you've been a busy bee! and Lemon drizzle cake...yummy! Do you bake too?

Snowy - sorry to read about your scare with the monitor, how frightening for you both    

Kalm - thank you for your condolences. Good that Ethan's white blood count has improved and that they are monitoring.Do they know what could cause it to be low.  Has his eczema improved too? I had it as a baby, toddler and grew out of it, hoefylly he will too. Bless him. Enjoy your week with your mum and the extra help.

Maisie - lovely to hear from you. I'm so sorry that you;re still suffering with nausea, I really feel for you, hun. Congrats on team pink   ! Hope the next few weeks of work go quickly for you and I'm pleased everything else is going well for you.

Amy - thanks hun. I love gingerbread men! My fave is Selassi at the moment, he is so chilled. I really liked the scotch bonnet, lime biscuit combo.

LJH - thinking of you and hope you're ok

Lillie - Hope you're pregnancy is progressing well.

Hello to anyone I may have missed

AFM, I've now reached 30 weeks! Feeling quite emotional and excited about leaving work and starting mat leave, but it really is time to go. It feels like the first trimester again as i'm exhausted! I had my last intralipds this week and I take my last dose of clexane this weekend - hurrah! I think I will be on thyroxine and iron supplements until the birth, which isn't too bad considering all the meds I've been on. This time last year I was pregnant, sadly it resulted in a MMC, We're so blessed and grateful for how far we've come. Never give up on your dream. 

Take care
xx


----------



## Nahla

Smiley your post brought a tear to my eye. All the best... everything crossed for you. 30
weeks... not long until you meet los. 

afm: H. joined us today for some hours but went back home the same day. we enjoyed being together anyway. 

xx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Nahla thank you for the tips, I will ask my doctor about that medication. I already tried acupressure bands in my first pregnancy but they didn’t seem to do any good, but maybe I should give them another try. I do find the ranitidine makes it a bit more bearable and at least I haven’t got that long to go now.

Hi MuchMore! Did you watch Bake Off biscuit week? Myself and OH both enjoy it, which is nice as our TV preferences are often quite different.

KALM, sorry to hear that Ethan had to have a blood test but hopefully things will keep improving. Hope you get to have a good rest next week when your mum is around. 

Beccaboo sorry to hear you had bit of an anxious time with your scan but I guess it has to be a really good thing if they are going to monitor you carefully from now on. Fingers crossed that your babies get to hold on for as many weeks as possible. Will be thinking of you.  

Hi Amy, I think you have become a FF moderator since I was last on here, so many congratulations and thank you. I have found the groups on FF a great support through my difficulties and treatment and I know it’s only possible because people like you take the trouble to be moderators. 

Smiley, thanks for your kind words, much appreciated! Congratulations on getting to 30 weeks, it’s a bit of a milestone. Counting down now rather than counting up I guess. Hope you enjoy your maternity leave before babies arrive and that you can do some lovely relaxing things just for you and enjoy the preparations.  

AFM, I still have quite a bit of work to do before baby arrives but fortunately daughter’s nursery has started again after the holiday so I will have a bit more time. Have also had some really nice times recently catching up with friends, and my sister took me to the spa on Saturday for my birthday present (my birthday was a little while ago but it took us a bit of time to organise a date). I know that once baby arrives it will be hard to find a spare minute so I’m glad to have the chance to do these things now. Also need to try to tidy my house a bit before my due date, but that’s another story….

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all doing ok xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Maisie glad you had a nice spa treat xx

Smiley yey to 30w..not long now xx 

Nahla glad you had a nice time with H, even if it wasn't the full weekend. Hope twins and Benny are doing well 
xx

Amy missing your gym and treat updates 😛 Xx

Beccaboo sorry there was a scare with fluid levels, but glad all is well. Not long now until you meet the babies though xx 

Kalm hope Ethan is ok after his blood test. Xx

Muchmore how good was biscuit week!? I don't make biscuits but have certainly eaten loads since watching gbbo 😛😆. Xx

Hi to everyone else and hope you're all ok xxx

Had Calan at gp today regarding reflux and constipation as well as possible milk allergy...now have gaviscon and movicol for him as well as a prescription formula specific for cows milk allergy that I should get this afternoon as needed ordering in. For some reason gp system said the formula was discontinued -it isn't- so he only hand wrote a prescription but Calan has his gp check on Friday so will get a proper prescription done then. Hoping with the new formula and gaviscon I will have a more settled Calan! Xx


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, if I were you I would try the medication first and not the milk. are you sure he has an allergy or is it just a guess? Soy milk or any other substitution isnt as good as cows milk for babies. I would try all other options before changing the milk. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nahla when I mentioned it to health visitor last week she did say it's likely a sensitivity. The milk is still based on cows milk it's just the protein is fully hydrolysed which should prevent an allergy, rather than his body trying to process the protein x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Amoeba, that's exactly where my friend ended up, with being given the meds and told to go dairy free at the same time (as she is breastfeeding). In the end it definitely hasn't turned out to be an allergy, just his system taking a while to settle, and the meds were really all he needed. It was obviously more of an issue for her because breastfeeding meant she would have had to stay dairy free till he was weaned, but I still think there might be logic in trying one approach for a few days first before adding the other. You may find one works and you never need to try the other at all


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

I have some news.....there is a reason that there haven't been any gym & treat updates recently, things have been a little crazy but I am pleased to say I had an early scan today & they saw a heartbeat!   I am only 8 weeks 1 day so very early & I'm properly scared that it won't last but also incredibly grateful to have even got to this point, I knew if I persevered long enough the lucky orangeness would work!  

I hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## lillieb87

Amy congrats!! i am super super happy for you...eeekkk xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Omggg Amy that's fabulous news!! Congratulations  I will have treats tonight on your behalf!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Omg Amy huge congratulations   

Much more so far Calan struggling with the formula, he keeps bringing up small amounts and being a little sick and sort of gags when taking it - it smells horrible (much worse than his normal formula) which I think is the issue. have given him a few feeds with antireflux formula today as hate seeing him suffer the way he is with the pepti. Think will try again tomorrow with it but maybe little and often rather than his full feed. I have noticed with the aptamil pepti he brings his wind up easier (before he throws up!) and the rash on face/upper torso isn't as inflamed; so maybe it is the way forward its just going to take time for him to get used to the feed?! Xx

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Smileycat

Oh Amy! Huge congratulations that's fantastic new Hun!!! So so pleased for you. Hoping everything goes well. The first few weeks are scary but we're all here to support. Whoop! Whoop! Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, what great news.   
Congrats and wishing you lots of orange luck for the weeks and months ahead. 
More CC babies
Xx


----------



## KALM

WHAT? *AMY!! * Huge Congratulations!! Such fabulous news! But how did that happen.. Did I miss something?? Is it a natural BFP? I'm so so happy for you  was there a FET I missed? Or I remember you were going to try with a donor egg? I feel like my baby brain is letting me down here... How are you feeling.. Any sickness?

Amoeba, sorry Calan is struggling. I read you can get a goats milk based formula, and that actually goats milk is more similar in many ways to our breast milk than cows milk, so maybe could be easier for him. Might be something to look into if the pepti stuff doesn't work. Or you can get donated breast milk too (there is a website human milk for human babies). Of course even babies on breast milk get colic too, but may be worth a try.

Just a quick one as I need my bed! Hi to everyone else....


----------



## Nahla

Amy, massive congratulations! You deserve this so much! I think you kept something quiet, didnt You? 

Amoeba, if the milk smells so disgusting I would first try the other medications. maybe that works? as someone said, if you change everything in one day, you dont know what made the difference finally. and then: both my boys had really bad colics, mostly at night. both had it for exactly 3 months. nothing helped, and I tried literally everything, even lactose free diet with my eldest who was breastfed ( and had colics)...the other one was formula fed and had exactly the same...well, after more or less 3 months it disappeared and they were both the happiest babies. thank god they do forget quickly. what helped maybe a bit ( but I cant really swear it) is simethicone, a drug that collects the air in the stomach/ guts and makes them burp and get the air out easier. I gave it with every feed. maybe just for my mind, who knows?


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh my life, Amy! Are you trying to give me a heart attack  I nearly fell off my bed when I read your post!!!!! 
Seriously though, I am so so so so so happy to hear your news! How absolutely incredible. I'm assuming it's natural bfp as you'd only just got your BFN and were looking to next year for a DE cycle. So so many congratulations, you amazing lady!


----------



## Snowy white1

Yay Amy, massive congrats! Whoohoo!
Sounds like it was a natural BFP. I love these little miracles like Calan!
Everything crossed that things go smoothly from here. Hope you're feeling ok too.

Amoeba - your situation with Calan sounds similar to how Lizzie was at first. Anti reflux milk, ranitidine and lactulose ended up being the best combo for us. In the end I do wonder if it was just that her digestive system took a while to mature/ settle like Muchmore and Nahla said. 
Hopefully he'll get better soon and then things will be lots easier. One useful thing I did was a baby massage course which taught me how to get her wind up (and out the other end). This seemed to help lots and I still use it now and Lizzie is generally a windy baby!

Beccaboo - sorry to hear about your grandmother and also sorry to hear that you've had a worrying time. Glad they're looking after you so well though. Hopefully you'll be able to keep the twins inside as long as possible but even if they do come early it'll hopefully be late enough that there won't be any complications.

Smiley  - 30 weeks: great stuff. Time will probably start to fly now. Make sure you get lots of rest and pamper time now before the madness! 

Nahla - glad things are going so well with the man. He sounds like a keeper!

AFM - I went back to work on Monday. It was quite hard to get both of us out of the house in time for me to get into London for 9 but we managed. She seems to be loving nursery so far although she doesn't nap well there so hopefully she won't end up getting overtired. I'm really glad I only need to go into the office twice a week as I can pick her up early on other days. 
Work is very chilled out atm as I handed over all my clients and projects and my boss hasn't decided how to split the workload yet so I'm enjoying some time on the sofa in my PJs!!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba I hope you manage to work things out with calans feeding, it all sounds very complicated to me! Hopefully it is a matter of trying a few different things until you find the one that works best x  

Snowy well done for managing to get you & lizzie out of the house & you to work in london by 9am, I am impressed!   nice that you are having a gentle return to work with some sofa & pj time x  

Beccaboo when is your next scan? I hope things are looking good & both the twins continue to do well x  

Smileycat hooray for finishing intralipids & clexane, exciting that you will be finishing work soon x  

Sarah I hope you & pierre had some nice treats last night! x  

Lillie I hope you & olaf are doing well x  

Kalm I hope you are enjoying having your mum visiting   don't worry, you didn't miss anything! I'm feeling ok, fortunately no sickness so far which is lucky as it is my biggest phobia in life - I can't really cope with being sick myself, anyone else being sick or anyone on tv being sick even if I know they are acting! x  

Nahla I hope you get to see H again soon, it sounds like things are going really well   I didn't want to say anything any earlier because I thought it was a false positive at first, then my gp gave me the wrong result on the second hcg test (2.635 instead of 2,635) so it seemed best to wait for the early scan x  

Muchmore you are right, my last cycle failed at the end of may & at the followup at the end of June they recommended trying de, obviously my body had other ideas & this was a surprise natural bfp! x  

Ljh thinking of you & sending you a hug x  

Cara I hope you & dh are coping ok x  

Wildflower how did rose get on starting school? I hope it went well x  

Hello maisie, qwerkily, westies & anyone else that might still be reading  

I can't quite believe what has happened after 7 years ttc, the open myo surgery, 4 failed cycles (3 fresh & 1 fet) transferring a total of 6 'good quality' embies, we have never even got to the point of thinking of doing a test before other than the ones you have to do after treatment. The only thing we did differently was that I read some good reviews about preseed & decided to give it a go around ovulation, I wasn't actually expecting it to work & certainly not the first time - it may just be the best £15 I have ever spent!   Even if this doesn't work out I hope it gives hope to those of you still trying  

Thank you for all the nice messages, hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, its great news that you got a natural BFP. I have never heard of preseed but looks like it could have helped which is fab. It must feel really strange for you to get this far after all your TTC and various cycles, just brilliant news. I know you feel 8wks is early days, but getting to this stage when the baby has a heartbeat great and again does lots to increase the odds of it continuing well.   
Have you told family, mum, sister? 
Best news.
Oh, will you have a bake off treat tonight in celebration!?
xx

Snowy, Glad Lizzie seems to be loving nursery, I guess you said she hasn't been great at napping anyway but maybe she will develop a daytime nap at nursery as she gets older. It seems work are being really good with you coming back and it isn't too full on to start which must make it easier to get back into it. xx

Nahla, Did H get to visit you on holiday over the weekend? Hope so and that you had a great time. Are you back home now?

Amoeba, Hope things start to improve with Calans feeds. Like Amy, it all sounds complicated to me too but aware this might be another thing to have to know about when babies arrive! It seems trying different things might help you find the right help for Calan and fx things will improve soon. Its still early days I guess. xx

Maisie, the spa sounds like a fab late birthday pressie to me. Hope you were lovely and relaxed afterwards. I think its good to keep nice and relaxed towards the end which is kind of what Im trying to do, but at the same time, still feel there is so much more I need to be doing. Just little things like sorting the house, I need to clean the car, I reckon nesting is starting already! haha. 

Smiley, 30wks, yay! Im not far behind, 30wks on Sunday. I still cant believe I've made it this far, with two babies! Just thankful for every week I get to now. Bet you cant wait for mat leave, I know I am! I feel like I've been losing motivation with work for a while now and its most definitely all gone now Im nearing the end! x

Hello everyone else,

Update on me is I had my scan yesterday and the blood flow issues to the baby haven't got any worse since Friday which is good so the consultant is happy for me to carry on being monitored weekly. He said 30wks is a brilliant milestone to get to and still thinks its likely Il make 32, even 34wks before this cord issue gets any worse. If I get to 34wks Il feel a lot better if I have to have them delivered then. Twins are still funny positions and no head down so looking likely it will be a C-section delivery. It's getting scary now with all this talk of delivery, its so close! xx


----------



## CaraJ

Congratulations Amy! I don't know, I stop reading for a few days and come back to this! Such a lovely surprise! Great you got to see the heartbeat!

Becaboo I'm glad to read things haven't got worse on scan.

Sorry for being brief, recovering from a 15hr shift and a sleep in yesterday. Things are quite stressful at work as one of our residents has suddenly become bedbound. We're not really set up for the kind of care he now needs but there's no money for what he does need! 
We have our follow up at the clinic tomorrow. Hadn't really thought about it but I'm actually quite anxious about it. I'll be asking for some recurrent loss tests. I'm in no hurry to go through another FET so don't mind doing a few tests first.

Hello to everyone else! I'll update tomorrow after follow up.


----------



## Beccaboo

Cara, hope tomorrows follow up goes well and it helps answer some of your questions. It might be good if they can do some further tests for recurrent losses so that you know you have covered any possible issues before having another cycle.
let us know how it goes.   
xx


----------



## maisie2012

Haven't read everyone else's posts but just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS AMY!!!!  I am so delighted for you!!! and will be keeping absolutely everything crossed for you that all goes smoothly. I know it's early days and you will be wanting to take it a day at a time probably but I send you every possible good wish and happy thought that all goes well from here. And of course I had to do this post in orange in your honour!!! Here's some extra baby dust just for you


----------



## maisie2012

beccaboo I'm really pleased your scan went ok and keeping fingers crossed that you can hold on for a few more weeks


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo great news that your scan went well yesterday, I hope the twins stay put as long as possible   I have told my mum & sister but not my dad, he is on holiday in Portugal with his partner & I can't imagine he will be that interested so will wait a while before telling him. I am looking forwards to bake off tonight, not sure what treat I will have as I haven't been fancying chocolate as much but there are strawberries in the fridge x  

Cara sorry to hear you have had a stressful time at work, it sounds like it is really tough having to provide additional care without any extra resources   I hope your follow up goes well tomorrow & they come up with some ideas of what to try, have you considered the serum hidden infection test or a uterine biopsy with prof quenby in Coventry? x  

Maisie thank you for the orange post of congratulations & fairy dust x  

Not long now until bake off!


----------



## Nahla

Amy, a natural bfp, thats lovely! I have a really good feeling for you. fx all goes well, you deserve it so much! 

Beccaboo, great news re scan results. my first son was delivered at 34 weeks and he was fine. but everythng beyond 30 weeks is good I guess. whats wrong with the cord exactly? are you on aspirine? 
H. visited us just for a day on sunday, as he lives quite close to the island. unfortunately he couldnt stay over night. but it was a nice day. he wanted to meet the kids what is a good sign.....he seems really interested in my whole family and not just me. 

Cara, dont loose hope. I had 10 embies transferred in total before I got pregnant for the first time. before I had one chemical pregnancy. but still.....it was just bad luck or the wrong clinic I guess because there were no other issues obviously as now I have got 3 children. some extra tests are good anyway, and if it is just for your peace of mind. a hysteroscopy sometimes works wonder too.....me too I got pregnant after a mini hysteroscopy. no idea if that has helped but I have heard that several times. 


xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nahla, What was the weight of your DS at 34wks? I have uteroplacental insufficiency on T2, so although my placenta is working is not working to maximum sufficiency which then affects the blood flow and nutrients going through the cord to the baby, this can lead to small baby and growth problems. So that is what they are monitoring. If it gets any worse then this is where they will have concerns over the baby and will deliver if they think necessary. At the moment things are stable enough for consultant to be happy with monitoring often, I need it to remain this way!   
Yes I am on one aspirin a day, prescribed by my consultant at 12wks, apparently to help with pre-eclampsia. She said its often given with twin pregnancy. Where you on it?
I'm glad you got to see H, even though just for the day. Definitely a good sign that he likes to see you and the children too. xx

Amy, I bet you mum and sister were mega pleased with you news.  Amy gone off chocolate, oooh that is a sign of a positive pregnancy! I was the same and went off it too. have you booked in with the midwife yet, that's usually about 8/9 weeks for first appointment.  xx

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo my friends twins were born at 34w, one was 3lb10 and the other 3lb2 (if I remember correctly). I was on aspirin from 12w, but should've been on clexane! Then I had clexane for 6w after Calan was born. I do hope the twins stay put as long as possible for you though xxx

Nahla glad to hear another visit from H went well. I'm so pleased for you xx

Cara hope follow up goes ok. Don't lose hope yet, throughout IVF I had 4 good embies  and 1 iffy embie transferred but miscarried twice (including the cp) then I got the natural bfp. It's always good to have extra tests, especially if they could give answers. xx

Sarah hope you and Pierre are doing well xx

Maisie loving the orange post and all the fairy dust xx

Amy I am still smiling from your bfp news xxx 

Afm Calan just had his 6w check with hv.. He now weighs an impressive 11lb13!! Spoke to her about all his symptoms again and she agrees with gp that it looks very much like an allergy or sensitivity to the milk. Over next few days I've to persevere with the pepti milk, and to stop all other medications as he probably won't actually need the gaviscon - the milk issue could be causing reflux!  He is sick on the milk but not massively but she said it could simply be as it tastes so different and as the sickness isn't bothering him to give him the pepti milk. As she said a Bt of sickness is better than the pain from being sensitive to cows milk in normal formula which would explain his inconsolable screaming! Xx


----------



## KALM

Hello lovely ladies,

Amoeba, what percentile is calan on? I hope he does get used to the Pepti milk in a couple days.

Beccaboo, I hope your twins stay put for as long as possible. Whilst it is great in how much detail we can monitor our babies these days, I do at times wonder if it does sometimes cause unnecessary worry, and actually things can turn out just fine. But I suppose we'd rather have the monitoring than not. It must feel funny that they might be here so soon though. Rest up as much as you can, and if you can cook double of things to stock your freezer with meals you will be glad of it later!

Nahla, things are sounding ever more promising with H  it makes me really happy for you! I'm just so impressed you are managing to date even, with 3 little kids!

Amy, I'm still smiling every time I think of your BFP! How is your DP feeling? How did you enjoy bake off? That first name was pretty much a disaster for everyone eh! Every week it makes me soooo hungry to watch it! Mind you I think I have hollow legs just now as I'm hungry all the time! Those showstopper breads just looked so delicious especially! 

Cara, I hope your follow up today was useful. Like he others said it may be worth other tests, and you might want to get the opinion of another clinic too. OFU can give you a copy of all your notes for a small fee if you ask them. 

Snowy, glad Lizzie is getting on ok at nursery, and I'm sure she will start to sleep there in time. How are you feeling after almost a full first week back at work? I bet it is tiring (although in a different way to being a full time mummy, so maybe it feels like a nice change).

Maisie, a spa day sounds like bliss! Did you have a nice pregnancy massage as part of it? Good luck with sorting the house before little one arrives! I soon need to sort out my house to baby proof it as it won't be long before Ethan is crawling.. He's trying hard and quite often gets quite far going backwards! I don't know when I'm going to get time to do it though!

Ljh and Westies, if you are still reading I hope you guys are ok, been thinking of you.

Sarah, no more full weeks of work eh?! Hurrah! I can't believe you had such an early meeting the other day!

Lillie, hope you are doing ok. Did you get the results for your last exams yet? Will you now pause the studies until your little one is a bit older?

Smiley, I love that you are getting close to introducing us to 2 more CC babies too! It's nice when you get to counting down stage rather than counting up.

Afm it's been nice having my mum here this week, I've been able to take a nap most days which has been super helpful. My sister is here today too (she works shifts so often can visit mid week on a day off). She's baked me some nice granola bars from the deliciously Ella cookbook. Right, munchkin just woke from his nap so got to go!


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all, quick update on our follow-up today. He suggested further testing without us having to ask. I've been referred to the recurrent miscarriage centre for the clotting tests. The immune tests we'll have to pay for. Ofu only do immune testing with the tissue taken during a scratch, not from bloods and I'm fine with that at this stage. It'll be done alongside our next FET so, as we're having a break till at least January we have a while to decide on that. Emotionally I'm pleased we have a plan going forward but I found today tough. It doesn't help that AF started today. She was a couple of days late and if I'm honest I started to believe we might have had a natural miracle. Oh well!
I'm going to go ahead with what was suggested and then if we feel it necessary and can find some funds we might look for a second opinion. Right now I want to focus on us getting our lives back and not get too obsessed with tests and treatment. I'm tired!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm, Calan is between the 50th and 75th centile. I'm hoping he gets used to the milk soon, we've had a bit of sickness today with it but almost instantly his face wasn't as inflamed and he's more settled...despite only taking tiny amounts of milk compared to a usual day; think it's going to be a long night! Glad to hear you had a nice time with your mum and sister and got some rest. How's Ethan doing?  xx

Cara I do hope the tests give some answers, and you now have a plan. Sorry to hear no natural miracle - but never give up hope! You're right with taking time for you both and not stressing over all things IVF related xx

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Nahla

Beccaboo, ds was 2480g at 34+1. I dont want to scare you, but as you can see in my signature he was a twin too. his sister died in week 25 because of a torsion of the cord. she was fine until about 20 weeks then measured small with little fluid. nobody found out the reason until both were delivered and we saw the cord that was completely drilled and arou d theneck. flow through the cord had always been fine although she had just one artery instead of 2. if we had known they could have delivered both babies with 24 weeks but this is just so so early. retrospectively I think its ok that we did not know and did not have the choice. otherwise I maybe would have 2 disabled children who knows? when I see my son who is normal size and intelligent and just fine I am grateful. 
Of course I am sad aboit my daughter and my second twin pregnancy was like hell, always expecting the worst although they said it would never happen again to me. 

I cant give you any advice. monitoring closely is all you can do. but then: is it really better to know? how far are you? 
I was on Aspirine during the first weeks of pregnancy ( self medication) but stopped. It was not the readon why she died as it was a more mechanical thing. but Aspirine helps with blood flow anyway. 

xxx


----------



## wildflower

I'm very out of touch but just popped on and saw your news Amy. How amazing and fantastic  
super happy for you  xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Eeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkk! Amy I've just seen your post - huge huge huge congratulations! I'm so happy for you, noone deserves this more than you my lovely. What great news xxx

          

I hope all of you are doing OK. I haven't been on here in absolutely ages as I needed a break so I have no idea what stage you're all at, sorry.

AFM - DH and I are in a much better place and are heading to Serum next month for a Clomid embryo banking cycle. DH is currently on the Serum sperm improvement protocol. When we get to Athens, we'll have the following tests in addition to my EC (all being well!): DNA fragmentation, aquascan and a LAD test (LAD done previously by Dr G twice and got v odd results, which Penny has said is "impossible"!!! so will be interesting to see how those come back).

CD1 should be on or around Monday 3 October. I'll start Clomid, Melatonin and 5mg of Folic Acid per day on CD2. We need to be in Athens for CD9 (around 11 October). No transfer that month as Clomid has a negative effect on lining so it's just embryo banking. We'll see how they turn out and either go for transfer in November or December, or perhaps another banking cycle in November. We'll see what happens. Work is mega crazy at the moment, so I have vey little time for myself so I wont promise to keep up to date but I will post another update when I'm heading over to Athens.

Lots of orangeness all round for those still needing some luck on this journey xxx


----------



## Nahla

westies, good to hear from you. sounds like a good plan to me. we did dna fragmentation test too with a normal result. keep us updated... I have my fingers crossed for you! 

wildflower, how are you? 

afm: on our way back from holidays. a real horror trip, 12 hours in car so far ( with breaks) but qith 2 babies on board... thank god the kids are all asleep right now as the babies kept crying the last time. still 100 km to go... bad luck with the traffic!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Nahla you are very brave doing such a long car journey with 3 lo's! I hope you got home safely x  

Westies thank you   I am so pleased to hear things are going well with you & dh   I know penny & serum have really good success rates & send lots of positive orange vibes that she is able to work her magic for you x  

Wildflower how are you doing? I hope the new job is going well & rose is settling in ok at school x  

Amoeba I hope you & calan have had a good weekend & the changes to his milk are helping x  

Cara sorry Thursday was tough   It sounds like your follow up went well & great that they are suggesting more tests, I really hope they give you some answers x  

Kalm it sounds like you had a nice time with your mum visiting   I couldn't believe how many of the bakers seemed to struggle with bread week!   Apparently it is batter week next so I might have to make some pancakes on Wednesday night x  

Beccaboo congratulations on reaching 30 weeks   I hope you are doing ok & your next scan shows that everything is still going well with the twins x  

Hello to everyone else still reading  

Lucy (my 12.5 year old Labrador) has looked a bit weak in her back legs recently & had a couple of other issues so I took her to the vets on Wednesday & they did blood & urine tests which showed some potential problems so she was back in on Thursday for an abdominal scan & more blood tests & has to go back in tomorrow morning for another round of blood tests, I'm just hoping it is something that is treatable   Fortunately she seems happy & we have been out for some lovely walks over the weekend & she has had lots of extra cuddles & treats


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening all  I have sorted out my ancient computer so I can read your updates in widescreen. 

Amy - Poor Lucy, I hope she is ok and the blood tests go well tomorrow. Definitely an excuse for extra TLC! Hope you are well also.

Nahla - Glad you had a lovely holiday, hope you made it back with your sanity intact!

Amoeba - Sounds like Calan is doing better, good news. Did you have the long night you were expecting though?

Cara - I can completely understand you wanting to have your lives back for a bit  it's such a tiring process. I hope you get the answers you need from the extra testing.

Kalm - Oh lovely lovely naps, glad you're getting a bit of extra rest in! Oh my meeting, it wasn't so much that it started early (9:30am start!) more that they're always so far away from me and I get a lift, where we have to pick up other people on the way too... then trying to account for traffic so we're definitely on time... so it turns into a *really* early morning.  I had to creep around the house at 5am to avoid waking A! Thankfully we only tend to do them 2-3 times a year.

Beccaboo - Hope the twins are continuing to do well, I will look out for your updates on the other thread too. 

Hope everyone else is well; thinking of you all.

AFM 29 weeks on Tue and tomorrow is scan day, fingers crossed Pierre is still growing well. I've had a few dizzy spells today and felt generally rough but I'm hoping it's the whooping cough jab rather than my blood pressure.


----------



## Amy76

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Sarah, I hope little Pierre is doing well x


----------



## KALM

Aw, sorry you've been feeling dizzy Sarah. I remember 29 weeks was the peak of mine when I had the funny passing out fit if you remember me writing about that. I think mine was mainly over tiredness, so if that could be a reason for yours, make sure you get as much rest as possible! Hope scan day goes well and pieretta behaves for it!

Westies, lovely to hear from you and I was so glad to hear things were better with DH and you have a plan of next steps in place.   That this time is the one for you and penny will work her magic. 

Amy Sorry to hear about your lab but at least she is ok in herself. I do hope it is something treatable. I don't have much knowledge about dogs, but I guess 12 years is pretty old in the dog world is it? Once you get a bit further in your pregnancy are you going to be busy sewing toys and outfits for your little one?

Nahla, I don't envy your trip home, I hope you've all been relaxing and recovering from it today! I guess you must have a big people carrier car to fit everyone in and all your luggage. Or did you take 2 cars.

AFM, Ethan is doing better at night sleeping slowly but surely, but has now taken to waking up too early. Today it was 5:10 Zzzz and then he pooped and there was no way he was going back to sleep! Well not until 7 anyway! We started back our swimming lessons today and for the first time I swam with him instead of his daddy...it was fun   otherwise he has been a mr somber serious chap a lot of the last few days for some reason. According to the wonder weeks app, he's currently going through the phase where he realises mummy can leave him (ie understanding distance a bit better) which can make them clingy/anxious, which he hasn't been, but maybe might explain it. Trying to get a smile out of him, especially for people except me and DP, is like getting blood from a stone! Sometimes his mouth twitches up slightly, but then no, he's just not going to go for it! 

Hope everyone had nice weekends. At least the sun today made up for the miserable rain on Saturday!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah good luck with scan, hope Pierre behaves and is doing well xx

Kalm glad Ethan's sleeping is improving. Glad you enjoyed the swimming session with him too xx

Amy sorry to hear your lab isn't 100% and hope it's something treatable. Good she's ok in herself and enjoying her walks xx

Nahla I don't envy that car journey - it's hard enough with one baby! Glad you had a good holiday though, pictures look good xx

Westies good to hear from you and that things have improved with DH. I have everything crossed that your miracle lies in Athens xx

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx 

AFM the long night went from bad to worse, where we ended up at a&e yesterday morning then spent the day on Children's ward! From Thursday Calan kept being sick with his bottles, mostly projectile not just a little sick but a whole bottle worth, then on Saturday he either refused to feed or took 1-2oz then threw it back up and screamed when you put the teat in his mouth. We didn't get to bed on Saturday night, instead the only way I could calm Calan was to sit in chair cuddling him so he got some sleep but I didn't. On Sunday morning we tried to give him normal formula, just so he had something to eat, as was becoming dehydrated but he just threw that up and his allergy symptoms flared up. At a&e we were seen quickly then sent to the ward where they eventually started him on nutramigen formula and confirmed he has the cows milk protein allergy. He screams a bit when feeding (putting teat in his mouth) but hospital said that's because he now associates feeding with pain and we need to persevere to break that cycle, although he's only taking small amounts (2-4oz) the fact he's not being sick is great. He got weighed at hospital and had lost 7oz since Thursday! Hopefully this time we'll get back on track.


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Amoeba that sounds very stressful! But hopefully the nutramigen formula will be better and things will improve.

KALM sorry you are having such early mornings. We have it the other way round - my daughter goes to sleep about 8.30pm but much later on nursery days when she has a nap! Sometimes she doesn't fall asleep until close to 10pm even if she is in bed for over an hour before that. But she doesn't usually wake up earlier than 7am, thank goodness. Hope Ethan gets more smiley again soon!

Sarah good luck for your scan tomorrow, sorry you are not feeling good, I sympathise, I am 34 weeks and not feeling great. Really hope things get a bit better for you in the final stretch! 

Hi Amy, how are you doing? Have been thinking of you. I told my OH about your news (he knows about Orange Amy!) and he was really pleased too. I really hope that Lucy's tests and scans show that something can be done for her. 

Nahla sorry you had such a bad journey home, hope you are safely back now and recovered!

Westies best of luck for your cycle in October, it must be nice to feel that things are moving forwards.

Cara I hope that you can enjoy some time off from treatment until you start again in January. It is a difficult journey. I am really hoping that I am finished with all of that now and I think it's only looking back on it that I realise how hard it was.

AFM everything is going ok except for the feeling sick all the time! At least I haven't got that long to go now. But I still have a lot to get sorted with work and the house and other things, trying to be efficient and get things done but it's not easy. Midwife appt this Wed but all seems to be fine with the bump which is good. Very relieved by the outcome of the Archers special edition last night (don't know if anyone else has been following it but I was gripped!) 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Nahla

just a short one... 
we have safely arrived. Benny has thrown up twice during the journey, what a mess! Yes we do have a car with 7 seats 😊

Amoeba, 3-4 oz sounds like a normal amount to me, none of my children used to drink more at a time. B always 100 ml and never more but every 3 hours initially. I would offer him frequently and maybe give him water or fennel tea in between as it is so hot?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Nahla - Glad you've arrived safely, sorry to hear about B throwing up though!

maisie - Have you felt sick the whole time? Poor you  34 weeks, that really is the home stretch, plenty to look forward to.

Amoeba - 2-4oz feeds sounds like good progress, fingers crossed he's on the up. Like Nahla said, it can be normal, Auron only ever had 4oz or less at a time.

Kalm - Yes I remember you feeling unwell, I've been not quite back to normal today but not as bad as yesterday. BP was done today and normal, so the only thing I can think of is that it's a whooping cough vaccine side effect (I had that on Thu). The nurse said fever was common and I've been clammy and hot the last few days... weather not helping yet! Glad you enjoyed swimming with E, hope he gets back to his smiley self soon!

Pierre all good at scan, measuring slightly above average and estimated at 3lb 4oz. We got a lovely shot of her chewing her cord and waving away.  Next scan in 3 weeks, should get a date for section then - eek!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah and Nahla, Calan was on 5oz feeds  but obviously that made him ill, now we know he's allergic, today he's been taking 2oz almost every 2hours and his last 2 bottles he hasn't screamed with, so progress is being made X 

Sarah yey to Pierre behaving and giving a good scan xx 

Nahla sorry to hear Benny was sick in car, hopefully he's feeling ok now you've arrived xx


----------



## Qwerkily

Sorry for being a bit AWOL but serves me right!!  Look at what I've missed!!!
Amy that's the most amazing news!! I couldn't be happier for you!!! I have everything crossed for a wonderful pregnancy for you. This makes me so happy!!!

Amoeba, sorry to hear about Calans feeding issues. Poor little man. But I'm glad you have identified the problem now and given a bit of time Im sure he'll love his bottle again. 

I'll try do a proper catch up later, it's even tricker now I'm back at work!


----------



## CaraJ

Hey all. Just popping on briefly to say there's a few new posts on my blog, made to nurture. I wrote one today with what I wish I can say to people who see fit to comment on the fact that I don't have kids yet. Just in case anyone's interested. Will try to catch up on here later. Cx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi all!
Amoeba, good news that they've identified the problem and that Calan is starting to like feeding again. 
Maisie, lovely to hear from you and you really don't have too much further to go, do you. I hope the sickness stays bearable. Oh and yes ... I am a huge Archers fan and the episode on Sunday was brilliant ... And a massive relief! ... Although it's really not all over, is it. He's seriously gonna abscond with one or both of those kids I reckon. 
Qwerkily I hope work is going ok and that you're all getting settled into the new rhythm. 
Sarah hooray for a good scan and that Pierrella is growing nicely  
Nahla you deserve a medal for the Olympic sport of child car journeys! I hope life gets more restful now you've arrived. 
AFM not much to report. Work is busy but I'm still sewing and watching Gilmore Girls so it's not all bad


----------



## MuchMore2013

PS. Good blog posts, Cara, especially the last one.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all,

Its GBBO day again, whoop! 

Hi Amy, How is Lucy, any update from the vets? Is she getting lots of cuddles and attention?
How are you feeling? Are you experiencing any early pregnancy symptoms or are you managing to escape them so far?!
You still making pancakes for GBBO batter night?
xx

Hi Maisie, How was the m/w appointment today? Not long to go at all for you, must be so excited. I feel like I still have jobs to do at home too but actually not too much more that needs doing. I have been aiming to complete a couple of jobs each weekend. This weekend I'm (well I say 'I'm' I like to delegate these things to the DH and supervise!) attempting to sort out the under the stairs cupboard! I want to create some room to store the hundreds of nappies I will get through! 
xx

Hi Westies, lovely to hear from you and glad things are working out better with the DH. Good luck for your plans for the next cycle in Greece and wishing you lots of luck and orangeness back. Please keep us updated if you can/want as love to hear. xx

Querkily, Hows things with being back to work and how is Aldous. I cant remember, did you say you were back part time? xx

Muchmore, sewing and binge watching Gilmore Girls sounds good and very relaxing. What are you sewing/creating at the moment? xx

Sarah, Maybe you are feeling a bit yuk from the injection. I managed to escape any type of fever with it but a couple of my friends had warned me as they felt pretty unwell after having it. saw your scan pic, and the weight of Pierre is great. She is doing so well. xx

Nahla, oh dear what a car journey.  glad you are home now and great you had a fab time away. xx

Kalm, glad all ok with you and great you can get back to taking Ethan swimming lessons. Sorry he has been giving you the grumpy face! Hope he back to being happy Ethan now. 

Amoeba, hopefully Calan is making progress with feeds if you managed to feed him without the crying/screaming. You will get there Im sure, just a bit of trial and working out what works I guess. 

Snowy, Hope your kind of relaxed return to work is going well and Lizzie is still enjoying nursery. Do you still get your day off to take her out and about to places...swimming. I know you loved taking her to various activities. xx

Lily, How are you lovely. Busy? Any baby purchases made yet? xx

Cara, had a read of your blog, that last post was so true of the things people say. xx

Wildflower, How is Rose getting on at school since she started. Plus how are the pick ups/school runs going with you working. Hope work are continuing to be flexible for that. xx

Smiley, Hope you are ok. Are you nesting yet now you have finished work? 

AFM, had my usual weekly scan yesterday and no changes with babies so I'm all good for another week hopefully! Consultant didn't do growth measurements this week but will do them next week so will be excited plus a little nervous for Little Twin to see how much they weigh. Hopefully Little Twin has put on some more weight. 
I am 30+3wks today and celebrating every week I get too. These little ones need some more growing to do before they come into the world! Plus just under 2wks left at work now and so ready to finish. 
xx


----------



## Nahla

beccaboo just popping on to ask: dont you want to get signed off? a bit more rest and lots of proteins is what the babies need.... I ate lots of white cheese and my son was quite big for his gestational age...


----------



## wildflower

Hi Guys
Feels like ages since I've done an update! Thanks to anyone who asked after me 

Beccaboo - 2 weeks left of work is brilliant. I hope you get to enjoy a bit of maternity leave on top of that! Can you start taking it super easy at work? Working from home or anything like that?

Muchmore - I could really do with you to come and give me a sewing lesson. I cut out all the pieces for a summer top and then read the instructions and got so confused that my project has come to a stand still! I don't understand how you sew a half lining on and then pull it through - I've done a similar thing before but not in the complicated way they've described in this pattern.
Maybe my summer top will be ready for winter - ha!

Sarah - good to hear all is well with you and little Pierre.

Westies - so glad to hear you and DH are through your rocky patch and all is go for Serum. Brilliant stuff.

Nahla - eek! I got stuck in some mega traffic jams last summ but 12 hours is really impressive. It sounds like the holiday was lovely though and the memory of the horror trip will fade eventually! 

Amy - still so happy and excited for you and DP  

KALM - how is Ethan finding swimming lessons? Rose never really enjoyed being in the water when she was little but thankfully is getting more in to it now!

Ameoba - (I love your profile pic btw, I'm sure that has been said before but it is so lovely). I'm so sorry Calan has the cmp allergy. It's pretty tough going but now you know and you can handle it which is great. Your weekend sounded pretty hellish though 

Maisie - not long now until you can wave goodbye to that nausea and hello to special little person.

Cara - getting some tests done sounds like a good way forwards. I love that you are being really creative in your spare time. 

LJH - hope you are doing ok xxx

Lille - how are you doing?

Hi to NickyNack, Helen, Snowy, Smileycat, Goldie and Qwerkily

afm - Rose was a bit nervous initially but is now loving school which makes me really happy. 
My new job is going well, I like the company and the work. My commute is a bit rubbish but I'm doing flexible hours so I can take Rose to school twice a week which is great. 
I've been trying to do a bit of running but I seem to have an injured shin which I think means I need to stop until it is completely better. That feels like a bit of a setback. 
I think I've mostly let go of the dream of another child. I did have a conversation with Rose last week which almost made me cry. She remembers me being sad on holiday about not being able to have any more kids. She said that she was a bit sad about not being able to be a big sister but also that it was ok and she didn't mind. Love that girl.
xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nahla, well taking out weekends I only have 9 days left at work and at the moment I am covering a couple of people while they are on holiday, plus need to do handovers to them when they return. I don't really like to leave work unfinished!
I've been trying to make an effort to increase my protein and been eating a fair bit of cheese in pregnancy as its been a bit of a craving. Todays lunch is Salmon and Avocado in a flatbread for my extra protein, although don't eat too much fish in a week. 

Hi Wildflower, glad Rose is loving school and you are getting on well at work.  
Do you think the shin injury is shin splints? They can sometimes be common among new runners. 
Its funny the things children pick up on isn't it. Plus children are usually very honest when they say things so I'm sure she really doesn't mind having no siblings.  xx

I was woken up this morning at half 5 by our smoke detector going off very loudly! DH flew out of bed, I rolled out....no fire or smoke! It definitely wasn't the way I had anticipated waking up this morning plus poor babies in my belly! It stopped and then went off another two more times. Its is powered by the mains and we checked the mains switches and all ok. It also has a back up battery and the light for that was still flashing to show it was working. So bit of a mystery why it went off. Now at work so hope its not going off all day at home, poor neighbours if so! 
Babies are super active this morning, some of the kicks really do take my breath away when they make me jump. All good though, glad they are active.  
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo how annoying about the smoke detector!   It might be worth changing the battery just in case it was a warning that the battery is getting low? I watched bake off but failed miserably to make pancakes last night, I just seem so tired at the moment! I saw the midwife & she was lovely & referred me for a reassurance scan at the hospital which was on Tuesday & they said everything is looking good, although I still can't believe what they show me on the screen is actually real!   great that your latest scan showed the twins are doing well, I think you are doing amazingly well x  

Wildflower I am so pleased to hear rose is settling in well at school   your conversation with her was so sweet, what an amazing little girl you have   Sorry to hear about your shin injury, I hope it recovers soon   dp keeps asking when I am going back to the gym but I am failing miserably at the moment!   I am really pleased to hear the new job is going well too x  

Muchmore what is the latest sewing project? I can't remember where you are based but the knitting & stitching show is on at Alexandra Palace at the beginning of October, it was really good last year with lots of wool, materials, buttons & all sorts of things, I would definitely recommend it if you like that sort of thing & have chance to go x   

Cara not sure if I'm being thick but I don't know how to access your blog, although technology isn't my strong point!   I think it is great that you are writing & I'm sure it is helpful for lots of others who read it x  

Qwerkily thank you for the happiness at my news   I hope you are getting on ok being back at work x  

Amoeba how is calan getting on with feeding now? I hope things are improving x  

Sarah great that your latest scan went well, exciting that you should get a date for cs soon x  

Smiley at I hope you are doing ok & getting as much rest as possible before the twins arrive x  

Nahla sorry to hear your car journey got worse with the sickness, I hope everyone is ok now x  

Maisie I hope your midwife appointment went well yesterday, it is rubbish that you have felt so ill but you are nearly there now x  

Kalm you are right that 12 isn't a bad age for a dog but I want her to be around forever, I first visited her when she was 4 weeks old & she climbed on to my lap & curled up & went to sleep & I knew she was the one for me, she came home with me 3 weeks later & we have been together ever since, she is very much part of the family   I hope Ethan's night time sleeping is going well & there haven't been too many early starts this week x  

Lille I hope you & Olaf are doing well x  

Snowy I hope the return to work is going ok & Lizzie is settling in at nursery ok x  

Ljh I don't know if you are still reading but I'm thinking of you & sending hugs x  

Hello to anyone else I've missed  

Lucy's test results came back negative for the disease they thought she had, I'm not sure what the next step is as the vet I have been dealing with is off, I think the worry is that the scan showed an enlarged adrenal gland & patches on her liver & spleen which could be tumours as she has had a history of cancer    I will see what the vets recommend but for now she seems happy & is walking for an hour each morning & eating well & having lots of extra treats & cuddles


----------



## CaraJ

Amy if you want to access my blog its

Www.madetonurture.blogspot.com

It's months since I last posted a link on here so you're not being thick!


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone just a quick hello, thanks for your kind messages, yes I have felt really sick all the way through! I am so relieved it has stopped being so hot as I found the last few days really difficult. Midwife appt was fine except they were running quite late and it was so hot in the waiting area that I was feeling terrible by the time they called me through and was in a bit of a state. But all is fine with bump and that is what matters. Yes, I am really glad to be on the final stretch though I still have quite a bit of work to get finished/hand over and various bits of home admin to get done so in some ways it's a bit scary that it is so soon. Will try to do more of a catch up later/over the weekend. 

Amy I really hope that Lucy is going to be ok, I hope you are able to try to keep the worry under control until she can see her vet again. How are you feeling otherwise? 

Beccaboo glad to hear the twins are keeping active! So sorry to hear about the smoke alarm, it must be difficult enough to get a proper night's sleep anyway. It's great that you only have nine days left at work - hope they are not too busy and that you get everything done that you need to get done. Soon it won't be your problem anyway!

Wildflower I'm glad that work and school are going ok. I feel that whatever I say about this will sound insensitive as it looks as though we will be lucky enough to get a little sister for our daughter, if all goes ok, but I have some idea of what you are feeling as I spent last year wondering if we would be in the same situation. Just want to send you a hug


----------



## maisie2012

Sarah I'm glad to hear that your scan went well. Must have been amazing to see Pierre! I had a scan at 20 weeks but don't get another one after that.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Evening all! 
I hope everyone's Monday's have been good  My feet hurt from having to wear winter shoes again 
Not much news from me ... Just thought I'd check in and say hello. Work is still pretty busy and I had an argument with Dh yesterday because he is away so much at the moment. His work is quiet so he's doing a lot of travelling to see family and friends normally I love that (bed to myself etc) but there comes a point where it all feels a bit too much. One of the guys we live with is having a tough time at the mo so he is quite needy of attention etc and it all comes down to me if Dh is away. Anyway, I sobbed and I think he got the point  
Still, on the good news front, the angst of the weekend helped my novel along a bit!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi everyone.
Hope you are all okay and keeping busy.

Muchmore, I'm still wearing flipflops! Although I haven't had any swollen feet through pregnancy I am conscious that if my feet are in a full on shoe for too long Il develop fluid retention! My workwear, which is usually smart has gone to full on casual, leggings and flipflops....I think work have given up on my comings and goings with all my scan appointments so that probably goes for my clothing too!
Sometime a sob in front of the DH gets the point across so hopefully things will get better.  
Glad the novel is progressing well.
xx

Maisie, me too with the hot weather, it was just a little too much last week, this week is much better. Glad your midwife app was all fine and the bump is good. That's what we like to hear.  I only have 4 working days left now and cant wait! 
When is your actual due date supposed to be?
xx

Hi Amy, the smoke detector is now fixed. It went off again, guess when....that night, ten minutes after we turned the lights out to sleep! It wasn't the back up battery either but we found that taking off the main part it needed replacing in 2014! All replaced and sorted now and its behaved since so all good! 
Tiredness is a good pregnancy symptom! Hope it remains just tiredness and you don't suffer from the sickness. I still haven't forgotten my nauseous early days, it really was horrendous. I feel for Maisie having it throughout.  
Has it sunk in that you have a little teeny baby in your tummy? Unless Lily has her baby late then yours would be the first baby of 2017! xx

Hi Snowy and Querkily. How are you back to working mums doing? 

Lily, haven't heard from you in ages, hope everything is going well with your pregnancy. How many weeks are you now?

Smiley, How are the babies doing, and you too. Hows' mat leave? xx

Sarah, How are reduced days going at work? Bet its lovely for you to then spend a bit of time with DW and A before the busyness of having another baby in the house starts! xx

Hi Nahla, Kalm, Amoeba, Westies, LJH, Wildflower, Cara.

In my news I am still being scanned weekly, this week it is twice, by the lead consultant at my hospital. They are still concerned about the blood flow through the cord to the smaller baby so I still need to be monitored. My scan yesterday showed its got a little worse but still ok to keep me going a little longer! It is not bad enough for them to deliver the babies just yet! I am 31+3 today and the consultants aim is still to get me to 34wks. 
Even though they are concerned with the cord issue, the babies are growing well which both me and the consultant are pleased about. The bigger twin is 4lb and the smaller is 3lb. (I guess all estimates really but nice to see progress) They have put on 1lb each is the last 2.5wks. So hoping that if I get to 34wks they will put on another lb each which will make them decent weights if I have them then. Cant believe that I might be having them in a couple of weeks! I think next week they will talk to me more about delivery but positioning of babies still means its very likely I shall be having a C-section. 
I also start mat leave next week, so this time next week I shall be finished already. yippee. I have a nice catch up planned on my first day off with friend I met from FF. She had her little boy in August and cant wait to see them both and have cuddles with her little one. 
Im feeling pretty well, no issues, still walking lots and squeezing in a little last minute fitness (consultant still said I could!) I have flu jab tomorrow though  
xx


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies....sorry for the radio silence....

beccaboo wow 31+3 already...how time has flown!! am slightly upset i can't get away with my flip flops much longer   must feel good to only hav a week left at work!! glad u are being closely monitored hun an   u get to ur 34 week mark!!

amy how are u hun? how are u feeling? still crack a smile whrn i think.of ur news! how is lucy doing...i seem to be getting very upset recently when i think that one day my buddy won't be here (he is 2 next month) so he has a long time hopefully but he is my world...shortly joined by olaf!!

ameoba how is Calan doing? is the reflux any better? hope ur managing a little more sleep!

kalm.how are u an ethan? is he all better now? 

smiley how are you bumping along? how long left now?

snowy how u finding being back at work? is lizzie enjoying nursery?

nahla how are things with H? still good i hope!

wildflower rose sounds like such a sweetie it bought a lump to my throat...i hope ur doing ok? 

westies glad things are back on track an hope this is ur time 

sarah hope u an pierre are well...enjoying those reduced hours arnt u!! 

not long now maisie....

hi to anyone i have missed...its been such a long time...

afm 25+4 now growth scan last week showed olaf estimated weight at 1lb12oz...slightly above average but not concerned...we hav a loosr plan in place of thr sweep on 17th dec (38 weeks) an if nothing happens induction on 19th dec with a view to being home for xmas!! hav GTT on 10th oct an then 28 week scan 11th oct....time passes so quickly!! dh has been decorating the nursery an hoping to finish this weekend with carpet fitting hopefully the next!! pram is ordered...eeekk still feels surreal even though olaf wriggles on a daily basis!
in other news i managed to pass one of my.ecams but failed the ither by 6% (i would rather have failed by more) then it wouldnt feel like i was so close but so far!! 

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo great news that the twins have each put on a pound in the last couple of weeks   fab that you finish work next week, I bet you are more than ready! So exciting that you will be a mummy very soon   I am very impressed that you are still exercising, I am hoping to get back to the gym after the 12 week scan if we get that far but have been walking the dogs for an hour each day & yesterday we did another hour in the evening x  

Muchmore I am wearing ugg boots now summer seems to be over, they are so comfy but not massively stylish!   sorry to hear work is busy & you had an argument with dh, hopefully letting him know how you feel will have made a difference   Good that the angst has helped with the novel!   will you be watching bake off tonight? I have made some cornflake cakes to eat whilst it is on x  

Maisie I'm so sorry you have felt so rough during your pregnancy   great that your midwife appointment went well, it can't be long now until you get to meet your little one x  

Cara thank you for reposting the blog details, it is crazy what people say sometimes, the lady who did my scan said "this happens a lot where people do multiple failed ivf's then give up & relax & get pregnant", I said it had only been a few weeks since our latest cycle had failed & we hadn't given up!   I hope work isn't too stressful for you at the moment x  

Amoeba I hope things are getting easier for you & calan x  

Smileycat I hope you & the twins are doing well x  

Snowy & qwerkily I hope you are both coping ok with being back at work x  

Wildflower is rose still enjoying school? Great that you get to take her in twice a week   I hope the new job is still going well x  

Kalm I hope Ethan is doing ok with sleeping & there haven't been too many early starts x  

Sarah do you have some nice treats ready for bake off? I hope you & Pierre are ok x  

Lille it's good to hear from you   congratulations on passing one of your exams, I remember failing one of my accountancy exams by 1% once which was really annoying!   great that you & Olaf are doing well & dh is getting the nursery sorted, exciting that the pram is ordered!   I'm sure your fur baby will be around for many years to come & will make a great play mate for olaf x  

Hello to everyone else  

I have booked Lucy in for a needle biopsy on her liver next Thursday, I feel like I need to make sure I have done everything I can for her, just hoping it comes back with good news   I had a midwife appointment yesterday & she did urine test, carbon monoxide test, filled out a mountain of paperwork & took 7 vials of blood!   12 week scan is 4th October so not too long to wait, it all still feels very odd like I am watching it happen to someone else!   I am off down to Portsmouth tomorrow for a few days to see my nieces as they have an inset day on Friday, it will be lovely to see them as they are always very entertaining, I imagine there will be some more special hairstyling & makeup!


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Muchmore, sorry to hear you and DH had an argument, I hope that things improve. How is the novel coming on? 

Beccaboo I’m really glad for you that you have almost finished work, you must be finding it hard going. I certainly am, though because I feel so sick it’s actually quite a good distraction. I’m also glad that they are monitoring you and your babies so closely. Fingers crossed you will get to 34 weeks, not long to go now. Very impressed that you are doing anything fitness related, I find getting up the stairs enough of an effort!

Lillie it’s nice to hear from you and I’m glad that little Olaf is growing nicely. How appropriate that he will be born in December! I wonder if there will be snow! Sorry to hear about your exam, that is annoying, can you re-take? 

Amy I hope that you have a lovely time in Portsmouth with your nieces, they sound like fun! Hope Lucy’s biopsy results are good, you must be very anxious about her. Exciting that your 12 week scan is so soon now. 

As for me not much news. Trying to get work finished off but haven’t had a very productive week as still feeling so unwell. Thank goodness for ranitidine and ginger tea but nothing is a cure. I really need to get more done next week as I don’t have many more weeks available! Planning to have a baby day on Saturday – pack my hospital bag, order a crib mattress, get the baby clothes down from the loft, order some newborn nappies, that sort of thing, then that is one less thing to organise and I don’t think I should really leave it too much later…

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Snowy white1

Hello lovely ladies,

Maisie - sorry to hear you've been ill the whole way through. Must be tiring. A baby day sounds exciting. It's fun getting all those things ready. Hope you did everything you planned.

Lillie - sorry about the exam but yay for wriggly Olaf and your Christmas baby! Hope you managed to finish the nursery.

Amy - hope you had fun with the nieces. Do they know about their soon-to-be-cousin or are you waiting until after the 12 week scan?
Hope Lucy is ok the biopsy doesn't show anything bad.

Beccaboo - you must be pleased to be finished work. Now you can put your feet up until the little ones arrive. Fingers crossed you make it to 34+ weeks. The twins sound like they're a good size, so that's good. Those weight estimations were pretty accurate with Lizzie.

Muchmore - hope all is good with you and DH and he's making it up to you.

Amoeba - how are you and Calan getting on? Hopefully his feeding issues are getting better now he's on the special milk.

AFM - it's been good being back at work, especially seeing my colleagues again. I'm really glad I only have to go into London twice a week though. Lizzie really likes nursery. I think the advantage of her starting so young is that she doesn't have separation anxiety so doesn't get upset when I leave. It makes me a bit sad that she doesn't seem to miss me but overall it's better this way. 
She did catch a nasty bug last week with a horrible cough and temperature. She was pretty miserable and totally off her food and milk. She seems to be better now and back to her happy self. Annoyingly we seem to have taken a real step back on eating. She was getting so good before her illness and was eating most things. Now she just wants puddings!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all, 
Just a little update that I had a steroid injection today to mature babies lungs, I then go back tomorrow for another injection with a possible c-section in the afternoon! Feeling shocked, scared and excited. I wasn't quite ready for this early arrival and hoped I'd make it to 34wks but the consultant seems really good and if babies are better out then so be it. If it's not tomorrow then it will be in next few days I expect. 
I only finished work today! Probably not much rest for me then! 
Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I can't believe you only finished work today & will be meeting the twins in the next few days!   wishing you lots of luck & looking forwards to your updates x  

Snowy great that you are enjoying being back at work, I hope Lizzie is feeling a lot better now, she sounds like a true clementine enjoying her puddings!   I know sometimes when I have a cold things taste different but hopefully she will get back to trying lots of other things soon   I haven't told my nieces yet as I want to wait until at least the 12 week scan, but I imagine they will be very excited if things go ok! x  

Maisie did you manage to have a baby day on Saturday & get some things sorted? How much longer do you have? x  

Smileycat I hope you & the twins are doing well x  

Muchmore have you had time to take your heroine on some good adventures? x  

Lille I hope you & Olaf are doing well x  

Sarah how are you & Pierre getting in? any nice treats planned for bake off tomorrow? x  

Wildflower have you had chance to do any more sewing? I hope rose is still enjoying school x  

Westies do you start treatment soon? Wishing you lots of luck x  

Nahla have there be any more dates with h? I hope things are going well x  

Amoeba I hope things have improved with Calan's feeding x  

Kalm how are you & Ethan? x  

Hello to anyone else still reading  

I had a lovely time with my nieces, the youngest two styled my hair on Saturday with purple hair chalk then the youngest did my hair & makeup on Sunday, apparently it was a casual everyday makeup look although I don't think it is one I will be recreating myself any time soon!


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - good luck with possible c section if it happens in the next couple of days. Exciting that you'll be meeting them soon but I guess a bit scary at the same time.
I'm sure they'll look after you and the babies really well. 
My main tip for after the c section is make sure you drink lots and eat some dried fruit and any laxatives they give you. Post op constipation is a bit grim!

Looking forward to seeing your updates in the coming days x


----------



## Beccaboo

Thanks Amy and snowy, feeling a bit emotional about it all now! 

Snowy, Thanks for the tips. One thing I just thought of and i forgot to ask consultant was that he said to have breakfast at 7, my check up is at 11 and he said don't eat anything after breakfast. Does that include not being able to drink water or is water fine?! Xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I'm sure it does feel emotional & a bit scary after everything you have been through to get to this point but it is exciting too that you will be meeting your babies very soon   I would have thought a few sips of water would be ok otherwise you are going quite a long time without drinking? I remember when I had my myo they said no food or drink then gave me a glass of water to have my pre-op meds with & said it was fine to drink it! I would make sure you have some big cotton pants for afterwards & either loose dresses/nightdresses or pjs/bottoms that have higher waistbands which won't sit too close to you scar, I would also have plenty of snacks that you like as hospital food isn't always very appetising - I was offered fish cakes when I said I was vegetarian!   wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Omg, Beccaboo!! Exciting news. I know it must be nerve wracking though. I was ok to have clear fluids only (so water fine) in the run up to my section so I think it would be ok to have a drink. It's just no food in case you need a GA for any reason (vomiting risk). Pack your biggest pants, peppermint tea and an eye mask in case they don't turn all the lights out and you get a moment to rest. You'll meet your babies very soon. 

Amy - How are you feeling lovely?

Snowy - Glad you're enjoying being back at work and Lizzie is doing well at nursery. I can't blame her for enjoying puddings so much.  I have none in tonight, oh nooo. 

maisie - Yep get your hospital bag packed, not long to go now! It's amazing how time creeps up on you

lillie - You can get away with flip flops for as long as you want; my SIL wore them until her Nov due date... I remember her coming to a bonfire with us wearing them. 

MuchMore - Sorry to hear about your argument with DH, hope it's been resolved now. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing well whatever you're up to... sorry I haven't done personals for everyone. AFM 31 weeks tomorrow, all well. Another scan coming up next week and should get my c sec date (hopefully). Furiously nesting this last week or so, clearing cupboards and washing A's old tiny clothes ready for the newest arrival.


----------



## Nahla

Beccaboo, as an anesthetist I would say, breakfast at 7 means you can drink water until 11 ( 4 hours later) as before an operation you are allowed to eat until 6 hours before and drink until 2 hours before ( clear fluid). after that I would ask....good luck and fx you can wait for some more days.... how far are you exactly?


----------



## Beccaboo

Nahla, great thanks. I'm am 32+2 today so feel good that I've made it past 32, just a bit disappointed I'm really not looking likely to get to 34. At last growth scan (a week ago) bigger baby weighed 4lb and smaller weighed 3lb so I suppose a week on now I'm hoping they are a little bigger! Xx

Sarah, got my big pants packed! I used to love peppermint tea but went completely off it during pregnancy! Maybe post babies I shall like it again! 
Well done to getting to 31 weeks and really not that long for you either. Glad you are nesting now! Xx

Amy, yes it just feels all of a sudden real, waiting so long for it to happen and I'm about to meet them soon. I'd bought a cheap loose fitting nightie but button down for any potential feeding, (not quite sure how feeding is going to work, have I got any milk yet??! ) and so it also won't rest on scar. 
I feel so nervous about the c-section. 

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Your milk will come in a few days after birth; it's the same for everyone, though the number of days vary. You'll have colostrum to start with and giving birth will stimulate that - not everyone has anything before the birth. I never had any leakage etc during pregnancy. It's understandable you're nervous but I didn't find c section recovery anywhere near as bad as I'd imagined.


----------



## KALM

Oh Beccaboo, how exciting your babes are almost making their grand entrance! But I understand you will be apprehensive too. I Will be thinking of you and hoping they can stay put for as long as is safely possible.  Eek.. It almost is making me feel happy tears the next cc babies are almost here! I am sure you will do great, and I think colostrum starts being made from 28 weeks if I remember right so you will be fine, and in the early days they hardly need anything at all as their stomachs are so small.  If you are going to try breastfeeding (or combination feeding) I recommend joining the "breastfeeding yummy mummies" social media group, I've found it so helpful and encouraging. A lady posted today who had breast fed twins for 6 months plus. 

Will try to come back for proper personals tomorrow, sorry I've not done any for ages. Hugs to all though!


----------



## Smileycat

Beccaboo!! OMG I'm so excited for you. Well done on getting to 32 weeks Hun! I hope everything goes well tomorrow lovely.  It's normal to feel anxious but sounds like your consultant is on top of it.


Hi to everyone else. I hope you're all ok. Will catch up with personals soon

Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Ooooh Beccaboo this is so amazing ... but yes probably also so scary! You're going to be brilliant though and it's going to be an amazing moment, whenever it happens. I will be thinking of you and praying everything goes beautifully smoothly. 
Amy I'm glad you had such a lovely time with the nieces. If any of them become makeup artists in later life, you'll have plenty of early photos to embarrass them with 
Sarah you're so near that due date too! The nesting sounds fun  
Snowy I hope Lizzie is back on savouries as well as desserts 
AFM me and DH have sorted things out thanks and had some good chats. It wasn't anything too serious. I'm quite low at the moment so I have a good habit of overreacting to things ... But he's pretty understanding  
Work and writing and life in general are ticking along nicely. I just wish I could find the motivation to enjoy it all. It was a year last week since our final IVF failed and things don't really feel any easier a year on ... but I keep reminding myself that it hasn't been this hard all year, so this is just a bit of a dip. If all else fails, Christmas will cheer me up ... it always does


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo it will be amazing - and also very scary. It's great you've got to 32w 😊 Will be thinking of you and praying it all goes well. The twins will have grown since last scan and the weights are only estimated - calan was 6lb1 on a scan but 4 days later when he was born was actually 7lb2 and I very much doubt he out on that much in 4days; most people I know the babies are heavier than the scan shows, but the weights of the twins is good (friends were both well under 4lb at 34w) xx

Sarah not too long for you either - exciting times. Xx😊

Snowy hope Lizzie starts to like savoury food again xx

Amy your nieces sound lovely and am sure hey gave you the perfect look for a night out 🤔😝😊 xx

Maisie not long now - get the bag packedand hope your baby day on Saturday was productive xx

Nahla hope the kids are ok and things are still going well with H xx

Kalm hope all is well with Ethan xx 

Smiley hope you're doing well xx

Much more glad you and dh have sorted things, and am sure you'll get out the dip sometime soon xx

Hi to all the other CCs and hope you're all well xxx 

Afm still battling with Calan and feeding 😔 The ranitidine he was prescribed seems to help with the reflux but gives him a very itchy face - he constantly rubs it or scratches it. See paediatrician on Thursday as a follow up to his hospital stay, and have a lot of things to ask her. Also have an appointment to see a dietician, within a cows milk protein allergy support group, at end of October (Calan will be 14w) which is apparently the quickest way to see a dietician. Most days we have screaming for the majority of the time, bottle refusal and almost no sleep unless he's lying on me or my mum. Things are tough but when he smiles his face lights up and that makes up for all the difficulties we have xx


----------



## lillieb87

just a quick one to wish beccaboo good luck 2day so excited that u will get to meet your babies xx


----------



## Qwerkily

Beccaboo how exciting!!! Can't wait to hear all about your lovely babies!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Today is a day of very mixed emotions - exactly 2 years since my miscarriage from first IVF    and today is the day Calan see's the paediatrician as a follow up to his hospital stay. Yesterday had him weighed and he's lost weight - due to the refusal to feed - so hoping they can come up with a plan for him xx


----------



## Nahla

Beccaboo thinkong of you... any news yet? 

Amoeba, have you tried to dreamfeed him? I always give my babies milk in sleep when they have vomitted or not had dinner or have fever. Just pull dummy out and putbottle in- they always drink. maybe try that every few hours while he sleeps? xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nahla he only catnaps for 30mins at a time and never goes into a sound sleep. He doesn't sleep with a dummy either, he has one but spits it out after a few minutes. Whilst he is sucking dummy we do remove it and quickly replace with the bottle but just ends in screaming. It's a tough process with him, sometimes he will take his milk ok others just refusal and screaming, we never know which we will get until we try. Today at 2am I had screaming but managed to get him to take 2oz, at 6am no screaming and he took 3.5oz..his worst time is generally early evening for some reason this is when he'll, most likely, projectile vomit his feed 😣 Xx hope you and the twins and Benny are ok xx 

Beccaboo can't wait to hear your news xxx 

Hi to everyone else xxx

See paediatrician this afternoon and have a list of questions/worries etc; then will need to  pack for our holiday. Off to Scotland tomorrow for a week to visit family with Calan, however on one of the days we need to come back as Calan has a dietician appointment which I would need to wait months for if I cancel..so that will be a long day with a 4hr drive each way, but will do anything to help my little man xx


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba... it is just a phase... one day it will be over... I guess 12-14 weeks... I know how it feels with the first child. It seems to be forever. maybe try to feed him every 3 hours instead of every 4?


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba how did you getting on today? The feeding issues sound very challenging so I hope they are able to help   sending you a hug for today being a difficult day for you x  

Beccaboo thinking of you & hoping things are going well x  

Muchmore unless there is a dramatic improvement I don't think my nieces will be any good as makeup artists!   good that things are sorted with dh   sorry that you have had a difficult year   it is completely understandable to have low days whilst also enjoying the good times x  

Sarah exciting that you should be getting your cs date soon, not long until you get to meet Pierre! x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok  

Lucy had her needle biopsies today, they have done her liver, spleen & 3 other lumps, I think the 3 lumps might be cancerous but as long as her liver & spleen are ok we can try & sort out the other problems   she was sedated so was a bit dopey when I collected her but she soon perked up when I opened some Pringles so we shared


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy today was a nightmare - I ended up sobbing into my coffee at lunchtime after Calan had screamed for 5hours  and refused feeds again 😭 The paediatrician says his treatment needs to be ramped up so has changed his formula to Neocate, which is amino acid based and has no cows milk protein in, and given omeprazole for his reflux. I can't get these until tomorrow as needs to be ordered then we head to Scotland for a week to see family so probably not the best time to change milk but hopefully it will help him settle xxx


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba sending you a hug   I really hope you can get hold of the new formula & that it improves things with Calan's feeding, I think you are doing an amazing job being a mummy & truly hope things get easier for you x


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, is it confirmed that he has this allergy? I would be tempted to try the normal milk again as I know all these other formulas taste disgusting... so sorry Youhave to go through this afterall


----------



## Nahla

do you want to know what my mother did when I refused milk as a baby? she added chocolate powder ... and voila here I am.... and am still addicted to chocolate


----------



## Amoeba1705

The paediatrician I saw and the 3 I've seen at hospital all say  it's cows milk allergy, which is also why they've referred us to a dietician and a support group for the condition. His skin is so much better since stopping the standard formulas, he still has a few of the other signs of CMPA even on the nutramigen which is why he's been put on Neocate. They do smell worse (so assume taste bad) than standard formula but he does take it, eventually; his refusal is to do with him knowing it causes pain when he takes milk. Hopefully the omeprazole will get his pain from reflux under control too xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all, 
I'm still going! Been scanned everyday this week, had two steroid injections and each day the consultant keeps taking me and the babies into another day. We are still having to have daily scans into next week and consultant is even coming in to scan us over weekend so it could be any day if he feels he need to deliver babies but we do have a c-sect date now which is Monday 10th October. I will be 34+1 then. 
I'm still feeling fine in myself and babies super active. Just happy we are being so closely monitored. 

How is everyone else? 

Amoeba, hope being referred to dietician for Calan helps things. It must be terribly hard for you to not see him take his feed and in pain but you are brilliant and doing all you can to get it sorted for him, and it will get better.  

Nahla, so hope I get to 34wks and know that the babies will do better getting there, (if it's safe for them to stay in until then of course). It's just been hard this week being up hospital every day with hospital bags wondering if today will be the day! If I get to Tuesday next week consultant will do another growth scan to check babies weights. If by then 2wks ago they were 4lb and 3lb I'm expecting decent weights if they've continued growing well! 
Hope you are well, anything exciting happening with you? How's the au pair getting on with the children. Xx

Hi Amy, hope the pringles perked Lucy up a bit. Shame the other lumps might be cancerous but hopefully then can sort it once the biopsies are done on other lumps. How are you? Xx

Muchmore, sorry to hear you felt a bit sad about thinking of the ivf cycle. It's always difficult thinking back but I like you've been doing, reminding yourself of the good things that have happened help with remaining positive. 

Kalm, (my predictive text on phone just changed your name to kale!) thanks for the social media group recommendation, now going to check it out. How are you and Ethan? Are you both back doing various activities/day time groups? Xx

Will keep you all posted on any news over weekend/next week but all being well I make it to 10th and I meet my twinnies.  xx


----------



## Nahla

beccaboo, fx you make it to 10th of oct.... 9th is my own birthday 😀 my son was born exactly at 34+1 too and was fine...almost 2.5 kg. 

afm, thanks for asking about H. we dont see very often at the moment due to the distance and his job...and my kids of course. well, this weekend we will meet for a day and a night when he takes part in the marathon in Cologne. in 2 weeks we are planning to spend a weekend together either in a big city or at the dutch coast. we both knew from the start it wouldnt be easy to start a relationship under these conditions, but his job is not a permanent one and he will look out for something with less travelling next year. And my kids are growing and it will become easier too....I really like him and could imagine a common future but as we have spent so little time together so far it is difficult to say more. 
apart from that...3 snotty noses and grumpy children...B refuses to go to kindergarten afte his dad has been here for some days...I hope it improves next week. the au pair is really a good one. the kids do like her and she is all I expected. 

xx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Beccaboo I have been checking in regularly to watch out for your news. So exciting that you will be meeting your babies soon! Though I do feel for you about not having more time to get ready. I hope that you (and they) get as long as possible. It is great that you are being monitored so closely as well. If you are thinking of breastfeeding, I only had one baby, and I found it quite hard going in the beginning but in the end I BF for just over a year and it was lovely. So do message me any time day or night if I might be able to help. I hope you have lots of support anyway but I remember it being one of the things I found really challenging in the first few days (and nights…) 

Muchmore, sorry that you have been feeling low. Yes, Christmas cheers me up too! And it will be here before you know it. Meanwhile I hope that you can take things gently & be kind to yourself and find things to cheer you up where you can.

Amoeba so sorry that you are still having such a hard time with Calan and feeding. I really hope that things improve with what the paediatrician has suggested, & that you can get some help from the support group too.

Snowy, it’s great that Lizzie is enjoying nursery. My daughter goes three days a week and she loves it, though she still makes a fuss some mornings about going. Hope work and commuting are still going ok for you.  

Amy I love the sound of your makeover, it sounds hilarious. How old are your nieces? And I hope that Lucy enjoyed her Pringles! Hope that things go well with whatever treatment she needs.

Sarah that’s great that you are 31 weeks. Not too long to go now. Nesting sounds good. I have just been going through all those tiny baby clothes that my daughter wore, it’s very sweet that they are getting another outing. 

Nahla sorry the children are grumpy and not very well, hope they feel better soon and that you have a lovely weekend with H in a couple of weeks. 

AFM I did manage my baby day last Saturday but of course didn’t get nearly as much done as I hoped. Am getting a bit more organised now but still have quite a lot of work to finish off and various baby/birth preparation things to do. Still haven’t packed my hospital bag though I have sort of assembled most of the things that need to go in it. Even though I feel so sick I hope she doesn’t come early as I really need the time to get myself organised!


----------



## CaraJ

Hey all, just to say I'm still here and keeping up with all your news.
Becaboo, I hope you can get to your c section date, glad to read you are still feeling well.
I've not been on much as for some reason I decided I needed a new challenge so have started an online gcse in art and design. I have a long, long way to go and loads of skills to develop but I think once I settle into a rhythm I'll be fine. I've also signed up to be a Mariposa Hero which entails pledging to raise £1000 for the Mariposa trust (saying goodbye) in a year. In case you don't know it's a charity looking after people who have lost babies at any stage. And on top of all that an oversight in the Rota for October (which came out on Tuesday!) meant I have just worked 63.5 hours in the past week! 42 of those were worked between Thursday and today. I'm pooped! With everything else going on something has to give. I went for an interview on 22nd Sept for a support/care job in a college so sensible hours. However it's now gone past the time they said I'd hear so not looking good. Thankfully DH had a successful interview for a promotion on the same day so if I don't get the college job I'm going to drop my weekly hours from 40 to 30 asap!
Too sleepy for anything more but just wanted to say hey and that I think of you all often! Cx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Cara great news that dh has got a promotion   I am impressed that you have signed up to do gcse art, my mum is an artist and although I like doing craft stuff sadly her artistic skills didn't get passed on to me!   what a mammoth week at work you had! I hope you hear good news from the interview but if not cutting back on your hours sounds like a good idea   good work too with signing up to the mariposa hero challenge x  

Maisie my nieces are 7, 9 & 12 now, the youngest is very keen on giving me makeovers, the first one she did for me was certainly quite memorable!   well done with getting some baby bits prepared, hopefully you will get time to sort out the other things you need to get done too x  

Nahla I hope you had a nice time with h & the snotty noses recover soon & you have happy children x  

Beccaboo I think you are doing an amazing job with those twins   It must be quite unsettling not knowing at each scan whether you may need to stay in but it is great that your consultant is monitoring you so closely & you are feeling fine   it made me laugh that your predictive text changed Kalm to kale! x  

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all doing ok  

We haven't heard anything on Lucy's results yet but we had a lovely walk in the sun this morning & there have been lots of treats including chicken which my mum cooked for the dogs!   the last few days have been a bit up & down, one of my good ff friends from my clinic gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on Wednesday but another good friend who is an ff moderator is on her 11th day staying in hospital suffering from ohss & her hcg level isn't rising properly so she is expecting the worst   it is a vivid reminder of the extreme highs & lows this journey can bring.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi ladies!
Beccaboo I'm still thinking of you on your daily rollercoaster. Every day is one day more of growing for those little ones nicely snuggled in there  
Nahla I hope all the colds clear up soon. 
Amy I hope you hear about Lucy soon. You're not wrong about the highs and lows. But it is amazing to have friends at all the different stages. 
Cara I love the Saying Goodbye stuff and the Mariposa Trust. We have one of the services in our cathedral every year and I go along as support to a friend who's lost several babies in pretty horrid circumstances. They are amazing events and very healing for many people. 
I am so pleased you're going to cut your hours. The job is pretty demanding by the sounds of it, so doing less will surely leave you with more energy for the creative stuff you want to do. I know that for me it feels important to be able to create things at the mo ... like it's important to feel I am doing new things and bringing beauty into the world somehow. 
AFM just finished a weekend of working and now I'm pitching back into the week ahead ... I should probably try and have a day off soon


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo I hope you make it to section date, how's things been over weekend? Xx

Amy hope you get Lucy's results back soon. The ttc journey does have its highs and lows, and I hope friend in hospital is ok, try to focus on the highs xx

Cara good luck with the GCSE course and great news on becoming a mariposa hero am certain you'll raise the £1000 xx

Nahla hope the children recover from their colds quickly, hope you and H have had a great weekend and that everything works out with hi job etc xx

Muchmore hope you manage a day off soon xx

Hi to all the CCs and hop you're all doing ok xx

AFM so far so good...started the neocate Friday night and we've had no real bottle refusals (1 bottle a day he fights with but does take it)  he's managing 3.5oz/4hrs which isn't quite the 5oz he should be taking but SO much better than before. We still have screaming matches but more to do with colic and reflux, again these matches don't last as long as before. I'm also in shock...my mum put Calan in cotbed at 130am and he woke at 445am, he's never slept like that so when we get home from holiday (currently in Scotland visiting family for a week) Calan will be going in his cotbed then we might birth manage some sleep every night. Xx


----------



## Nahla

Amy, ohss is usually worse if you are pregnant so there is hope for your friend I would say. fx... and I really hope the results from Lucys biopsy  come back ok. 

Cara, you are really working hard. Do you get paid for the extra hours? Maybe thestress level has to do with the negative outcome of your treatment? I had tried 5 timesbefore I decided to take 2 weeks holiday for the 6 th time and reduce to 60% work. next time was when  my son came.... who knows maybe the reduced stress level helped? 

Amoeba, sounds like the new formula is working... fx you get some decent sleep. if it was my son I would try to feed more often when he is awake and during the day... every 3 hours maybe? to make him
gain weight and maybe also sleep better at night. 

xx


----------



## KALM

Hi CC's, sorry for the silence. I'd been waiting for a chance to write a message on the computer rather than one handed on my iPad whilst Ethan sleeps in my arms...but I'm just not getting the time, so here goes a one handed update.

*amoeba* I really feel for you with Calan's situation, it must be so stressful for you and sad that he has to get over the psychological barrier to feeding now. I hope he is slowly improving and is continuing to sleep better in his travel cot, and you are having a good visit with your Scottish family.

*nahla* I hope the family are back well again now? How was your weekend in Cologne, did H get a time in the marathon he was happy with?

*amy* how is Lucy, have her results come back? It's so hard to have a poorly pet. Two of my aunts recently lost pets - one had her dog pass away quite unexpectedly, and the other had her cat pass of old age...the cat was 21!. Both are finding it really hard needless to say. Sorry to hear about your friend with OHSS, how is she doing now? I hope perhaps she is expecting, but from what you said it didn't sound too promising 

*cara* yay for DH getting promoted! And go you for pledging to raise the money for the mariposa trust. I'd not heard of them before, I'll have to check it out. Have you heard about the college job? I am glad you are looking to cut back on hours/stressfulness even if you don't change jobs. I certainly feel that me going down to 3 days a week last year for 3 months leading up to and during my IVF cycle played a part in its success. My acupuncturist also noticed the difference in me during that time. Modern life is so demanding, and I don't think always conducive to TTC. Of course I know I was lucky that we could afford for me to reduce my hours. I'm so glad there has been a way for you to be able to afford to do the same. Fx it will make the difference!

*maisie* how are you doing? Hospital bag packed now I hope! Well done for BF DD for a year! A year was my original aim, but assuming I get there I'm now inclined to carry on longer even. There are still so many benefits for baby at that age too. At the moment I'm just thinking I'll carry on until Ethan or I have had enough of it. I even checked with work if I would be able to have a room to pump in at lunch when I go back next year, if I'm still BF then. Although if I don't make a year I won't beat myself up about it. The wonder weeks app is telling me many mums are fed up of BF by the end of the current leap 6 that Ethan is in!

*beccaboo* I've been thinking about you every day. Although it's great you are monitored so closely it must also be quite a stress going in for scans every day and not knowing if "today" will be the day. Do you have to wait long in hospital each time you go? Also it must interfere with generally enjoying a bit of maternity leave, sorting the house a bit and relaxing and chilling out so you are as rested as possible before the twins arrive. How was the growth scan yesterday? Ethan and I are still doing classes. We go to monkey music on Wednesdays which is fab, the teacher is a trained opera singer. Ethan loves it and it's really great, working on introducing them to different musical sounds, and feeling rhythms etc. I think it's the best of all the classes we've done, and you can carry on right up to pre-school. We are also still doing Tiny Talk (teaching sign language to babies), and SwimKidz swimming lessons (also great). I stopped baby sensory class, both to save money and we weren't enjoying it as much and had a couple naff sessions. I was doing mum and baby yoga too but finished the course I paid for. I might restart after half term in a few weeks, or I might just make an effort to do yoga at home as I've several DVD's of it I could do. My maternity pay is just about ended so got to watch the pennies closer just now! Which isn't easy when I keep getting tempted by lovely baby clothes and toys when I'm browsing online! I Might just have to stay away from the Internet!

*smiley* how are you and your little ones? Remind me when your due date is.. I know it's not far off now either. I think you are on maternity leave already arent you? My top tip is to get the freezer well stocked!

*sarah* hope you are enjoying spending more time with A as you come to your last few working days too. I bet he loves having both his mummies around to entertain him!

*muchmore* I hope your "down" blip has passed and you are feeling a bit cheerier. Certainly you sound a busy lady which I guess in less happy moments must help take your mind off things a little. What's the latest craft project? I just started my first new knit for ages..it's just a little hat for Ethan so hopefully should be pretty quick to do and be done in a few days.

*lillie* I hope you and your precious Olaf bump are all good!

Hi to anyone I missed.. It's not letting me go back far enough to do more personals. But waves to wildflower, snowy, Qwerkily, westies...

AFM, my mum ended up staying two weeks and she helped take Ethan at night between feeds if he needed it, and I got at least a 4 hour uninterrupted sleep stretch every night bar one, which was just amazing! One night I got almost 6 hours in one go. I hadn't had 4 hour stretches since early June. Ethan also did great during that time at staying in his cot for longer, often until 3 or 5 am which was great. Now she's gone, going back to interrupted sleep is hard! Plus Ethan hit his 6th development leap which also has affected his sleeping so he's not going as long between waking up as he was. It's still way better than the regression he had between 4 and 6 months though. With this leap he's also turned quite clingy for mummy for the first time. In my head I'd thought the next leap was starting next week, but since Sunday his behaviour changed and Monday night I thought to check the app, and yep, the leap had started! Amazing how predictable it is.

DH was away one of the weeks my mum was here as his mum had a big operation to remove 5 hernias. He was only going to be away 4 days but it ended up being 7 as she wasn't doing so well afterwards. She is home again now and recovering...not as great as it could be going, but headed in the right direction at least.

I applied to go back to work in January at 3 days/21 hours a week, and had to go into the office yesterday to discuss it. Relieved that it was approved! Ethan was fascinated by the office and meeting my colleagues (he was asleep last time we went).

His skin is improving.. It's mainly his neck with the ezcema now. I Figured out gluten also irritates it..sigh...so now I'm trying to go mostly gluten free as well as dairy free! Not 100% mind, but as much as possible. It is hard though, but worth it to help him.

We are off for a weeks holiday to Cornwall tonight..stopping half way this evening. Somehow I have to manage to pack this afternoon, which is going to be a challenge! I'm looking forward to a change of scene though. We won't have great internet reception where we are staying so I may not get to read up as often, but will check for sure when I can.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi everyone, 

Nahla, are you doing anything nice for your birthday this weekend? I'm taking 34+1 as a good sign then if that's when you delivered too! Hope the little ones are over their colds and so glad everything is working out with the aupair. Xx

Maisie, thanks for your kind offer of messaging regarding the BF. I will really try and make it work as I want to BF, possibly express too. I'm even up for mixed feeding but obviously don't want to confuse the babies early on so will try and stick to the BF initially. Keeping options open! I am glad you are feeling more organised now and really not long to go for you now. My hospital bag obviously packed although some days I find myself unpacking and repacking incase I change my mind on anything or want to add anything! Haha! Xx

Cara, good luck with your online gcse course and you are inspiring with getting involved with the charity. I think reducing your hours if you can will be a great help generally and especially when you start another cycle again. You really do work so hard with the amount of hours you do but you need to take care of yourself too.  

Amy, sorry to hear of your friends ohss. Is she ok now? It seems such a long time ago now I went though treatment but really serves as a reminder what we all went through/some of us still going through and how tough it actually is. Sounds as though Lucy is being well looked after with her chicken treats. 
How are you feeling? Hope all ok with the pregnancy. Xx

Muchmore, how's your week been? I say you should definitely take that day off! Xx

Amoeba, hope you are enjoying family hols in Scotland? Have you been able to go visiting places each day? 
Sounds like you had a good night with Calan, I hope he has had more of them since your post. You never know, when you are home and he is in cotbed he might settle better in it. I hope so. Xx

Kalm, still ticking along just! It has been draining going up hospital daily as been doing it for over a week now! You are right, it does interfere a little with maternity leave but luckily the appointments are first thing and are really quick as the consultant is usually always on time and is only scanning to check on the umbilical cord issues that he is watching out for. So pleased with the consultant I have plus he will be doing my c-sect on Monday so reassuring as both me and dh feel we have got to know him. Can't fault their care at all. 
Glad you are getting out and abou lt with Ethan and that he loves it and seems sensible to continue with the things he enjoys rather than doing classes for the sake of it. 
Glad you had your mum to visit and help and hope dh mum recovers quick. 
Enjoy Cornwall, sounds great to do a family holiday and get away for a bit. Xx

Westies, I'm sure you said you would be going out to Greece in October but might be wrong. If you are, best of
Luck. Xx

Hello all
Yep, I'm still going, no babies yet! Daily scans still and stable. Growth measurements done Tuesday at 33+2 and bigger baby good size at 4lb 12 but little one a bit slow in its growth and only 3lb 3. I'd love if little one got to 3 1/2 for delivery. All booked in for Monday c-sect date. Had a long day hospital yesterday as had scan, tour round neonatal and pre op appointment with midwife and anaesthetist. I need to be on the ward at 7am Monday, having a spinal injection, into theatre of the section and fx babies will be well. All a little up in the air with what will happen after delivery as they might have to be whisked off to neonatal while I recover, or maybe little baby will be taken to neonatal and bigger baby stays with me. I want some skin on skin contact if possible first and will be
Looking to either BF or express collustrum for the babies. So slightly unsure how things will pan out after delivery but sure things will be fine. Still slightly nervous for the c-sect but going to try and
Put my yoga practice techniques into action to help me through it! Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo you are doing an amazing job keeping those twins safe   I can imagine it must be really draining having to go in for scans every day but it is great you are being so closely monitored, not long now until you get to meet the twins! x  

Kalm nice that your mum was able to stay for two weeks & help out with Ethan, I hope you don't have to wait too long before you get some more good periods of uninterrupted sleep   Sorry to hear about dh's mum, I hope her recovery continues & she starts to feel better soon  Great that work approved you returning 3 days a week, it must be a relief to have that sorted   sorry to hear about your aunts losing their pets, I read a quote once about how pets can give you some of the best days of your life but also one of the hardest & it is so true   I hope you managed to sort out the packing & have a fab holiday in Cornwall x  

Nahla I hope ds & the twins have recovered from their colds & are back to being happy children   anymore dates planned with h? x  

Amoeba I hope you are having a lovely time visiting your family in Scotland & that calan's feeding is improving   how did the appointment with the dietitian go? I hope it was helpful x  

Muchmore I hope you managed to get a day off to enjoy yourself after working last weekend x  

Maisie it can't be long now for you, I hope you are managing to get the other baby bits sorted x  

Westies have you started treatment now? I think you said you were heading to serum around the middle of October, I hope it goes well x  

Hello Lillie, smileycat, Sarah, wildflower, qwerkily, Cara & anyone else still reading  

My ff buddy who has been suffering from ohss was finally released from hospital, her hcg had risen at the last test so I am really hoping it was just a slow start with everything she has been through & that things improve for her   I managed to speak to one of the vets yesterday & they said the liver & spleen biopsies have come back ok but the other 3 lumps are cancerous   I am relieved that her liver & spleen seem ok & was expecting we may not get good news on the other lumps, I need to speak to the main vet tomorrow & see what we do next, two lumps are nearer the surface of the skin but the other is a bit deeper in her tummy so we need to decide how safe any operation would be. I have been down in London all day today at the knitting & stitching show with my mum, we had a fab day & I also met one of my old clinic buddies there which was nice   I had my 12 week dating scan on Tuesday when I was measuring 12wks 4days, she said everything looked good but she wasn't able to get some of the measurements she needed because of the position it was in, I had already had a litre of water beforehand & had another 1.5 litres before she tried again but it didn't make any difference so she has referred me for a blood test in two weeks, she then weighed me which seemed a bit mean as I'm pretty sure all that water she got me to drink was quite heavy!


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks for asking after me Beccaboo and Amy  Yes, I'm heading out to Serum on Tuesday next week for the EC part (hopefully!) of our first Clomid embryo banking cycle. We're doing a two cycle package for 4,000€ which means we've got a second cycle to use, if needed, within a year. All in all it's costing about 5,500€ which has been a bit of a struggle to find but we've got there! Mixture of nervous and excited. Work has been super busy and stressful recently to the point I've been defeated by an ear infection that I've been battling so not feeling great. GP gave me a course of antibiotics as it's "very nasty". Just hope it clears a bit before I fly. That's about it from me x

Hi to everyone else. I'll pop back in again soon x


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi ladies,

Muchmore - hope you've managed to get that day off. I admire all you ladies who have creative talents. I'm totally rubbish at anything creative!

Amoeba - sorry to hear about all the trouble with Calan's feeding. I remember how tough it was at the start when Lizzie kept screaming during feeds and throwing up. Sounds like he's having a tough time but hopefully the new milk will help things get better. Also hope you get some better nights.

Amy - great news on the 12 week scan. That's a great milestone. Annoying she couldn't get all the measurements but hopefully she got enough to put you at ease.
Sorry to hear about Lucy's cancer. I hope they can do something to help her. The cat I had when I was a child got cancer in her face but she lasted for ages with it, although she did look a bit weird!

Kalm - good that your mum is helping so you can get a bit of a break. I stopped reading the leap app as it once said I had 20 days until the end of the leap and that was too depressing!! At the moment, any developmental stuff does not effect the nights, just bedtime and the days and now we also have teeth and nursery bugs to contend with so I can't predict anything. Thinking about it though, a month ago bed times were a total nightmare so perhaps it was something to do with a leap.
Hope your MIL gets well soon and enjoy your hols.

Beccaboo - yay that the twins are staying put. Hope you're managing to enjoy your afternoons after your appointments. 
Hope little twin has a little growth spurt over the next few days. You must be getting excited to meet them! My cs was such a positive experience and I hope yours is too. I know you will have extra worry but hopefully all will go smoothly and they'll be safely in your arms in no time.
Have you discovered your local children's centre yet? They often do free classes for little ones as well as courses like massage, first aid etc. You might find them useful. Maybe you too KALM if you're trying to look after the pennies. Also our local soft play centre is free for under 1s. They have a room for babies and while I think Lizzie is still a bit young for it, it does still entertain her for 20-30 mins or so.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all ok and have nice weekends planned

AFM - coming to the end of our holiday in Formentera (little island off Ibiza). We were here for a wedding and thought we'd stay longer and make a holiday out of it. Lizzie has enjoyed spending time by the pool and on the beach. We also decided to stay on British time and so she's been staying up later in the evenings and eating meals with us. She's tried all sorts of foods and seems to be a fan of Tapas and especially cheese!
We also hoped this would mean she's sleep in later which has worked to a certain extent although not as much as I would have liked. She does have a 2 hour nap every afternoon so I've been lying on a sun lounger for 2 hours every day!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi, update, scan showed little twins issues worse today and wanted to deliver. No neonatal beds at my hospital so all day they've been calling round to find out which hospital can take me. It's looking like whipscross in London. (Never heard of it) plus I live in Norwich! Haven't been able to eat so last meal was at 7am, starving! Currently attached to a drip and just waiting on transfer news. Not ideal. Just absolutely no neonatal beds in my region and the babies will need that care when born. So tired, slightly stressed! Xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo it sounds like you have had a very stressful day   I really hope they can track down neonatal beds closer to home for you   Sending lots of love & hugs to you & dh xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh Beccaboo how scary for you  sending you lots of love, here's hoping there's beds for your littlies close to home. Thinking of you


----------



## CaraJ

Becaboo, sending lots of love. 

Just jumping on quickly at work to say I found out today I got the college job I interviewed for 2 weeks ago! There was a problem with their system and they thought they'd already told me! Now to figure out how to tell my boss who told me today how invaluable I am and I can never leave! I have to do what's right for me though.


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - sorry to hear about all the stress. Will be thinking of you. Hope they manage to find somewhere for you quickly and ideally close to home. Wherever you end up though I'm sure they'll look after you and the twinnies


----------



## Nahla

beccaboo, thinking of You... maybe they are alteady there? fx all goes well wherever they transfer you 

Cara, congratulations on the new job! sounds promising...

Westies, good luck with your cycle! hope you get well soon. 

afm: all 3  kids dont have any more colds, but my big boy has been throwing up since yesterday evening on and off. what a joy! poor boy. planning to visit H in 2 weeks with my big boy ( well he is only 3).... dont know if that is a good idea but he keeps asking...


----------



## Smileycat

Beccaboo - thinking of you and your babies. I've heard of Whipps Cross.  It's important your babies have access to NICU and specialists if needed so you might be better off in London for now. I am sorry for the additional stress you just don't need right now. Sending you lots of love and hugs and I pray going everything goes well. Keep positive Hun xx

Hi to everyone else and sorry I haven't posted for a while, although I have been reading and thinking of you all.  I'm finding the final stretch pretty difficult and demanding on my body,  but I won't  complain. I'm just grateful for every day that passes. I'm 35 weeks tomorrow and so if they arrive early (term is 38 weeks) they should be ok. 

Take care

Xx


----------



## Smileycat

And Amy congrats on reaching 12 weeks. Fantastic news xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy yet to 12w and all being well with scan xx 

Smiley not long now 😊😊, term is 37w - which is why they waited a day to deliver Calan to ensure he was at term xx

Beccaboo thinking of you and the babies, hoping neonatal cots become available near you rather than you aging to go to London, but the main thing is that they get the care and specialists they might need xx

Cara congrats on the new job xx 

Westies great to hear from you, hope all goes well at serum next week xx   

Snowy gladness you've all had a nice holiday and that Lizzie has enjoyed being by the pool xx

Sarah hope you and Pierre are doing well xx

Nhala glad to hear the kids have got over the cold but hope benny is ok and gets over the sickness quickly xx

Hi to all the other CCs  xxx    

Afm came home from Scotland yesterday, was sad to leave but will see family again in 5 weeks as that's when Calan gets christened 😊 Dietician appointment was useful, he will require 1:1 dietician support and not the group dietician support we were due to go to at end of month; this is because he has a more severe and rarer form of CMPA. The paediatrician said he is non-IgE, but as he comes out in an immediate rash he also has the IgE form. He also took an allergic reaction to omeprazole where he had a bad rash/hives all over his face and neck, which was extremely itchy; where he literally clawed at the skin and his eyes constantly (dietician saw the rash) so we had to stop it and go 2 days with no medication until we came back from holiday (and dietician wrote to GP) he's now back on ranitidine but at a higher dose than before). He is much more settled since starting the Neocate and it's like having a different child 😀😀😊😊 xx


----------



## Qwerkily

Quick one to say I'm thinking of you Beccaboo and those babies. I hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Oh Amoeba- Poor Calan. I have been following his progress. Hopefully this 1:1 care will be more beneficial for him and you. I can't imagine how stressful it has been for you. Pleased to hear he's more settled. Didn't realise Calan was born at 37 wks.  For twins, term is considered 37 weeks for identical and 38 weeks for fraternal, which I'm having.  We're prepared for them to arrive early. 

Thinking of you Beccaboo.  

I had the flu jab a few days ago and now I have a heavy cold :-( I will try to catch up and send some personals this weekend. 

Have a lovely weekend all

Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi, my two boys arrived this morning....Elliott and Dylan. More to follow on weight but I think 4lb6 and 3lb3. Dylan was the little one and came out fine but Elliott needs some help with breathing so currently being monitored. I'm just waiting for my spinal to wear off so I can move and go up to neonatal to see them properly. So overwhelmed and pleased they are here. Can't quite believe it. 
(I had to be transported to London for delivery but hoping as soon as neonatal beds free in Norwich we can all get transported back!)
Xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo massive congratulations to you & dh on the safe arrival of your two boys & what lovely names       I am so pleased for you!   I hope the spinal wears off soon so you can go & see your beautiful babies & that you don't have to wait too long until you can all be transferred back to Norwich x


----------



## Smileycat

Beccaboo huge congratulations I'm so pleased they arrived safely. I love the names too -  gorgeous! Hope you're all closer to to home together soon xx


----------



## Qwerkily

Fantastic news Beccaboo!! Been thinking of you all day, glad to hear they both got here safely. Lovely names too! Huge congratulations!!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Wonderful news Beccaboo, congratulations to you both! Wishing you a speedy recovery and transfer closer to home  (Ihave a soft spot for the name Elliott; it's A's middle name)


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo wonderful red and congrats on being a mummy to two boys xxx 💙💙👶🏼👶🏼       Hope you all get transferred back to Norwich soon xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Congratulations Beccaboo    xx


----------



## KALM

Congrats mummy Beccaboo!! Hope your boys are settling into the outside world ok and you have been able to spend time with them and are recovering ok from the c-section. Also hope beds become available nearer home really soon. So happy for you!

Cara, fab news on the job!

Amy, yay for getting to the 12 week milestone! Will you tell your Neices now?

Westies, wishing you loads of luck at serum.. It has to be your time now. 

Amoeba - glad calan is doing better.

We've had a lovely first proper day of our hols. Went to tintagel for the day. Our holiday cottage is just great too, but very intermittent signal so I'm hoping this is going to post!


----------



## lillieb87

beccaboo congrats on the twinnies hun lovely names...hope you have been able to meet them by now...an het moved closer to home shortly xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Congrats Beccaboo! Lovely names. Hope you get to spend some time with them soon.
Looking forward to seeing pics soon!


----------



## maisie2012

Congratulations Beccaboo I am so happy for you!!!         

Hope you manage to get transferred back a bit closer to home but meanwhile hope you are enjoying your lovely boys and being a mummy!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh Beccaboo hoorah and so many congratulations! I am thrilled to hear of the two newest CC boys  
I really hope you can all get back nearer home soon. 
Amy congrats to you too on making it to such an important milestone. I hope everything goes well as your family and friends begin to join in the celebrations  
Westies, fab news that you are on the road again with the new cycle. I'm thinking of you and Dh as you tackle the new challenges of treatment abroad. 
Amoeba you really have been through it with Calan's allergies! I hope everything settles down as you get back into the routine of home. 
Cara fantastic news on the job!!! That is brilliant  
Nahla I love the idea of you and Benny having a weekend with H. It sounds fun  
Maisie, Lillie and smiley I hope you're all ok in these last few weeks. 
AFM ... work, work and more work. My life is seriously not interesting! I told Dh the other day that I'm tired of the same old same old, so we should get a new roof on our kitchen next year, just so it's not yet another year of waiting and wondering about family. He thought that was an amusing solution to my angst  Our kitchen does honestly need a new roof though. 
Tomorrow is a quieter day so maybe that'll be helpful in salving my overworked soul


----------



## Nahla

Amy, congrats on reaching 12 weeks! 

Beccaboo, massive congratulations! cant wait to see a picture of the  oys! 

Smiley, my twins are  non identical and have been considered full term at 37 weeks. obviously it depends on the hospital? 

afm: stuck to bed with the worst gastroenteritis so far... my dad put me an iv line as I couldnt even drink water. wht a birthday!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I hope you've been able to spend some time with the twins & that you are all doing well as a new family x  

Nahla happy birthday!    Sorry to hear you are unwell   I'm guessing your dad is a medical man otherwise you are brave letting him do an iv!   I hope you start to feel better soon & are able to have a belated birthday celebration x  

Muchmore it sounds like you are working very hard at the moment   I like that your solution to your angst is planning a new kitchen roof!   only 11 weeks today until Christmas!   I hope today has been quieter & you have had a nice day x  

Maisie I hope you are finding time to get your baby things sorted, not long now! x  

Kalm I hope you are enjoying your holiday in Cornwall, we spent lots of holidays as kids in Cornwall & visited Tintagel   my sister was desperate for me to tell my nieces so we facetimed, they are very excited & the middle one cried happy tears x  

Amoeba sorry to hear that calan needs 1:1 help from the dietitian, I hope things get sorted soon so you get a happy baby more often   exciting that you have his christening to look forwards to x  

Smileycat sorry to hear you are struggling a bit in these final weeks & that you ended up with a bad cold after the flu jab   Not long now & you will be meeting your boys x  

Cara congratulations on getting the new job x  

Snowy sorry to hear your childhood cat got cancer   Lucy had her first cancerous lump 7 years ago so I guess we have done pretty well to get this far   your holiday sounds lovely, I bet it has been nice spending time in the pool with Lizzie, the 2 hours on the sun lounger sounds good too, I hope you have had a good journey home x  

Sarah not long for you now, exciting that you will soon be meeting Pierre x  

Wildflower I hope you are doing ok x  

Hello Lillie, qwerkily, Westies & anyone else still reading  

I managed to speak to the main vet on Friday & she was quite positive that we should go ahead with surgery to remove the 3 lumps which tested positive so I have booked her in for Monday 17th October, once removed we will test them for grading & if they are low grade removal should be enough but if they are high grade there are some drugs that have been shown to help. Sadly the pet insurance won't pay out for any cancer treatment because they have already paid the maximum covered on that condition so it will be coming out of my savings, the tests so far have been £950 & I guess the op & any followup might be a similar amount, my dad said it would be cheaper to get another dog but I told him at the age of 72 he should be encouraging me to look after the elderly not abandon them!


----------



## Nahla

Amy, you are really taking good care of your dog. fx the lumps are low grade. 
yes my father is a general doctor and knows how to handle a needle otherwise I wouldnt have let him do this. 

afm: feeling slightly better, no more throwing up but stil tooweak to leave bed.


----------



## wildflower

Beccaboo!! Huge congratulations!
Well done for getting to almost 34 weeks xxx
Rose was born at a similar gestation and I remember that time at being very special as well as a bit tense, I found it hard not being next to her 24/7. But get rest while you can as it won't last long!
Are you doing any expressing? Don't worry if you fall apart in to an emotional mess tomorrow or Tuesday - the tidal wave of hormones can do weird things to a person. 
xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs, just got time for a proper catch up with all your posts 

Beccaboo - Thinking of you and your boys, hope you've been able to spend some time with them today.

Nahla - Happy birthday! Sorry to hear you are feeling so grim, that's no way to spend a birthday, hope you feel better soon. Have you got plenty of help with the kids?

Amy - Sending you and Lucy lots of healing thoughts  I can't believe your dad! Well, I can, I think my dad would say the same  I'm not sure they're right though! Here's hoping it's treatable and she'll be back to herself soon. How is pregnancy treating you?

MuchMore - Hope you did get to enjoy a quieter day today. A new roof for the kitchen sounds like a very useful idea. 

Kalm - Have a lovely family holiday!

Smileycat - Hope you're feeling better soon, it really is rubbish having a cold anytime but when you're pregnant and can't take much (if anything) for it, it always feels worse. I'm just getting rid of one and I found putting fresh lemon in boiling water and drinking that helped a bit.

Amoeba - Calan has had a really tough time (and you!) but I hope he's coming out the other side now. 

Cara - Congratulations on your new job!

Hi lillie, wildflower, Querkily, Snowy, maisie aaand anyone else reading. 

Pierre has been given her eviction date - 22nd Nov! I'll be 39 weeks. Feels good to have a definite date and I'm less anxious knowing that they're not going to push me through labour again; the consultant was adamant that a c sec was the best option for me, even if I start to go into labour. 32 week scan went really well so I'm back in on Halloween for one last scan (36 weeks) before the big day.


----------



## NickyNack

Hi CCs hope you are all doing ok and those of you who have LOs hope they are coming on with leaps and bounds ☺

I cannot read back but know from ** that beccaboo you have safely delivered your precious twins - amazing news and congrats - can't believe you had to be trans to London!! Must be tough with family and friends. Hope they are doing ok and hope you are too xxx

I have had my first visit with social services and 2 social workers came to my house 😯 Was all v scary esp as doing this in my own but at the same time I felt less anxious as only had myself to worry about and know I want this 100% I'm now waiting to hear if I have been accepted to start theadiotion process and stage 1, so fingers crossed - hate waiting and again my life been in someone else's hands and out of my control!! 

I have joined an adoption page on here and they have all been v welcoming so hopefully we can all support each other like we did on here - I feel me it hard coming in here if I'm honest and don't feel like part of the ccs anymore but guess it is natural as my natural journey to become a mummy has ended and I have to accept this new journey ☺ westies I see you are about to start again abroad - I wish you alll the luck in the universe Hun and really do hope this is ur time xx

Bye for now and will pop in from time to time to see how you all are and hopefully update you on my progress xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all, 

How is everyone. Thanks for the messages. xx
Elliott needed a little help initially with breathing but they both able to breath without equipement now. They are under lights for a little jaindice. Due to them being in incubators and needing initial help and me being numb from c-sect to start meant I held Dylan for the first time yesterday. It was so special and he is so tiny but I loved having cuddles more than anything. Elliott is yet to be hugged but I'm hoping today. He's still under lights with his little mask on to protect his eyes! Am also pestering hospital staff to liaise with my hospital about getting us home, just want to be back in familiar surroundings. Apparently they do move around day Mondays so hoping to know more. It's also hard being away from family, I know a lot of you don't all have family close by but we are used to ours being just 15mins down the road. 
I've had some blood pressure issues, had excellent bp in pregnancy but 24hr after birth it went really high so they have been worried about pre-eclapsia. Lots of blood tests later show no signs of it but they been trying to get my meds right to get bp back to normal. It's only been the last few hours it's back to being good! Xx

Nickynack, love hearing from you and often think how you are doing. I'm glad you've found the adoption page here friendly and hopefully they can offer you lots of support from going through the same as you. You are definitely still a cc though and would love to hear updates. It's just another way for you to become a cc mummy. I would so love to see this for you. Xx

Sarah, 23rd November would have been my full term date! Glad you have a c-sect date booked now, that's great. Love a date to aim for. Glad your consultant has been supportive of you choosing a c-sect. Xx

Wildflower, thank you. It's an anxious time when they are born so early. I'm just amazed how well they are for how small they are! Little fighters. I've hand expressed, not a lot though but they are able to give it to them
Via syringe. I couldn't get anymore last night but will have another go thiis morning before I go see them. 
How are you, how's work? Xx

Nahla, sorry about the sickness. Hope you are able to do something for your birthday even if it isn't on the day. Happy belated birthday wishes for yesterday anyway. Xx

Westies, great you get started soon. Best of luck and keep us posted. Xx

Kalm, lovely you are enjoying family hols. Can't wait for that time later on with my boys. Xx

Maisie, thanks for your message re BF. Thanks for that and I will respond back. 

Snowy, do I remember you saying your first cup of tea in hospital was the best?! I'd gone off tea but I had a cup of breakfast tea after c-sect and now I'm like this is just the best tea ever! Funny how I couldn't drink it during pregnancy. 

Hi Amy, poor Lucy and when you've had a pet with you for years you just want to spend the money to get them fixed and better. Hope she's still getting spoilt with treats! 

Smiley, they say you don't get a cold from the flu jab however I did too, a day after. Hadn't had a cold in month and months so slight coincidence! Hope you feel better soon. You are doing so brilliantly getting to each week of
Your pregnancy. I'm sure your boys willl be fit and strong when born. Well I think your baby news will be the next if tge cc's we hear. Xx

Love to you all, I can't scroll back must more and hard to do personals on phone. For those of you on our group page il try and post pic. It will be incubator ones as contact has been minimal. Xx


----------



## wildflower

Beccaboo does the hospital have any breast feeding support? It's so useful when you have babies in neonatal. Being near / looking at / thinking about your babies helps your body produce milk. Also doing some expressing in the middle of the night helps too but that can be tough. I found the hospitals own super duper pumps were crucial in getting me going. 
But also don't let best feeding be a pressure, especially with twins! (All words offered with love and no pressure or judgements at all!!) Xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Hi all

Beccaboo - Hello mummy! I posted on the twins thread but just wanted to say how happy I am for you at this special time for the safe arrival of your two boys. Your post made me very tearful. Wow! They are certainly fighters and I'm sure they will continue to thrive. I just hope you're all home (or closer to home) soon so that you have the support of family and friends. I'm also very impressed that you found time to post AND do personals. You should be resting! On the breastfeeding front I hear the Medala symphony which you can hire on line is very good as it is hospital grade. You also get a discount with TAMBA. TAMBA also offers peer to peer breast feeding support so worth checking if they have a peer in your area.xx

Kalm - Hope you're having a fab family time in Cornwall, lovely and that Ethan is also enjoying the change of scenery.  Thanks for the tip. I have been cooking extra food and freezing it. Delighted that your part time working was approved, that must be a relief that it's all settled of your return in Jan. I know most firms insist on a trial period first which is unsettling.

Nahla - belated birthday greetings!! I'm so sorry you've been poorly and hope you're on the mend soon. Pleased everything is progressing well with H. 

Westies - It was lovely to read your update. All the best for your cycle at Serum. I will be thinking of you - sending positive vibes  . Safe travels tomorrow.

Snowy - pleased you had a good holiday. Lizzie's well travelled already! How's she getting on at nursery?

Cara - congrats on your new job! Fantastic news! How did your boss take your news?? I'm sure you will be a great loss  to the team as you are so hard working!

Amy -Oh dear!  FX the lumps are not too serious. Hope poor lucy is being spoilt with lots and love and treats bless her.  How's your pregnancy going? Have you announced wider than your family yet? I bet they are all excited for you, as we are. When is your due date?

Sarah - let the countdown begin! Week! how exciting! When do you finish work? Thanks for the advice, yes I've been drinking hot water, lemon etc but I really want the drugs to speed up the recovery!

Nickynack - It was so lovely to read your update, I am so happy for you and that you are still pursuing your dream. I wish you the very best. Please keep us updated.  

Muchmore - Hey honey, life isn't all about work! I think a house project will be fun to focus on and maybe plan a short break?

Wildflower - how are u and how's Rose settling into school?

Qwerkily - how are you and Aldous getting on?

Maisie and Lillie hope your pregnancies are going well. 

AFM, the last few weeks have been challenging with the growth of the babies and impact on sciatica and heartburn, then i had the flu jab and caught a very nasty cold which wiped me out for the weekend. I don't usually complain and I know I should be grateful, but I have felt a bit low as I was enjoying my pregnancy up until recently. I just feel heavy and in constant pain from the sciatica.  I have a scan tomorrow which I'm looking forward to. I think the boys are still breech and so they'll probably book me in for a c-sec, which is fine and it will be good to have a date to loo forward to.

Take care cc's
xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Smiley - how did your scan go today? xx

I hope everyone else is doing OK.

Just a v quick update as promised - arrived in Athens and went straight to the clinic for tests and an aqua scan. Clomid obviously agrees with me as I'm ready to trigger this evening for EC on Thursday. Eek! Exciting x


----------



## Smileycat

Great news Westies and I'm sure you're do well EC as I recall you had a good number for your lister cycle.


Scan went well. Babies are weighing 5lbs and 5lbs11oz. One is breech so have another appointment later this week to discuss likely c sec
X


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies that's great news, keeping everything crossed for you xx   

Smiley glad all well with twins xx

Beccaboo hope you've managed to get lots of cuddles from the boys and that you're all doing ok. Any news of getting moved nearer home ? Xx

Hi  to all the CCs and hope you're all doing well xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi smiley, your babies weights sound brilliant. Elliott my biggest was 4lb 6 and although he's small he looks a good size so at 5lbs or over they will prob look good sizes too. Hope you get to know later the options for delivery. So looking forward to following your baby journey over the next few weeks. Xx

Westies, wow that is a quick turnaround and you must be excited. Good luck for trigger and hope EC goes well for you tomorrow. Thinking of you. Xx

Hi everyone else. 

I'm still in north London hospital.  but there is hope that today there will be beds free in my hospital for the boys. I'm also getting discharged today so if they do get to go back to notwich neonatal it ties in really well. Fx crossed! I've just spoken to the doctor and she knows that I can't leave here without the babies and seeing that I am establishing a BF routine that kind of gives me another reason that I must stay with them and we must really get back home. It's been an eventful few days in terms of being here but what's keeping me going is that the babies are well, that's the main thing and I'm just grateful for that. 
As for Elliott and Dylan they are doing so great and just mega pleased on their progress. They both were started on iv drips only in terms of feeding but now both are taking my milk. Dylan's super tiny it amazes me every time I see him and how well he is doing I'm so proud. They have a couple of wires attached to them still to monitor their heart rates but I can get the babies out for holding lots and it's been hands on feeding them and changing their little nappies. I guess in a way I'm getting lots of practice in before I get them home but at the same time knowing they are being cared for I can also concentrate on my recovery. That's how I'm trying to look at it!
Dylan's such a spitting image of my DH too its funny. Can't quite work out who Elliott looks like yet!

Hope you are all well. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I hope they have managed to sort out beds for all of you in Norwich so you can move back closer to home   It sounds like you are doing an amazing job at being a new mummy with both of them taking your milk, it must be nice to get lots of cuddles too x  

Amoeba I hope things are going well with calans feeding now x  

Smileycat great that your scan went well & both boys are a good weight, sorry to hear one is breech, I hope your appointment to discuss cs goes well, not long now until you meet your babies x  

Westies wishing you lots of luck for ec tomorrow x        

Wildflower I hope work is going well & rose is enjoying school, it can't be long now until the half term holiday x  

Nickynack it is lovely to hear from you, like beccaboo said you will always be a cc   I'm so pleased you are finding the adoption threads helpful & wish you lots of luck on your path to becoming a mummy, please do let us know how you are getting on x  

Sarah great that your 32 week scan went well & exciting that you have a date for meeting Pierre, that really is quite soon now! x  

Nahla I hope you are feeling better now & are able to have belated birthday celebrations x  

Muchmore I hope you aren't working too hard & have had some chance to take your heroine further on her journey x  

Kalm I hope you are continuing to enjoy your holiday in Cornwall x  

Snowy I hope you had a good journey back from holiday & things are going well for you & Lizzie x  

Hello Lillie, cara, Maisie, qwerkily & anyone else I've missed  

Things are going ok here, I had a doctors appointment this morning to check out a new small breast lump which appeared a few weeks ago, fortunately he thinks it is nothing serious & said to just keep an eye on it so that was good   I was facetiming my sister the other night & my two youngest nieces (7 & 9) had done a thing at school where they had to design their own Christmas card then their parents could pay to have them made up in to cards to send out, both my nieces were desperate to have their designs made in to cards but unfortunately despite normally being good at spelling they both managed to spell Christmas wrong on the front!   the youngest was able to correct hers without it being too obvious but the middle one wasn't & got upset at the thought of not getting her card printed so my sister now has some very unique cards on order!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo hope you and boys managed to be moved closer to home. Hope they're both still doing well xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hiya, I'm home!   
It's been a stressful couple of days really. After constantly bombarding Norwich with phone calls about getting us back, Wednesday Norwich neonatal said they had one cot free. They were not able to 'save' cots though so if they have an emergency that cot could go. It also meant that if we got one baby back, because they can't reserve a cot then they can't say when one will be available for second baby! I had to turn on the waterworks and have a meltdown as I said how can I split them up, firstly it means me travelling back to Norwich with Dylan (because he needs more care and is smaller so get him back first) but them DH stays in London with Elliott and why an earth do I want to leave my newborn baby and hubby not quite sure when I will see them next. Also I said I'm trying to establish BF so one baby who I'm with will get my milk the other formula. I not against formula fed at all as Elliott was having top ups of this but why would should I choose that one baby can't get my milk. 
Anyway, all that rant aside, after my meltdown on the phone 2 beds magically appeared! I had to travel with Dylan first and then the ambulance transport team for babies then went and picked up DH and Elliott. Just being back home and hospital I know has made me feel so much better. dh and I came home and slept in own bed and we will head back up to neonatal today to spend it with the boys. I wouldnt say I had the greatest start to my postnatal recovery with that stress. Anyway, all good now! 

Hope you are all ok, apologies for my afm rant above, il do personals later. Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo glad to hear you're home and boys are now in Norwich. Such a stressful time to get them moved though 😔 Hope both boys - and you and dh - are doing well though xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Great news Beccaboo, glad you are back home!


----------



## Smileycat

That is fantastic news Beccaboo!     I'm so sorry it has been so stressful for you. I do hope that now you have the chance to recover with the benefit of being home with friends and family to help. Hope the boys are doing well too. How long do they think they will be in neo natal for? xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo fantastic news that you are back in norwich   sorry it was a bit stressful sorting it all out but it must be so much nicer for you being back home with friends & family around to help & support you   I hope the boys are doing well & don't have to stay in neonatal too long & that you are getting plenty of cuddles x


----------



## Beccaboo

Thanks all, feel so much better! 

Hi smiley, my hospital say they like to keep themuntil the twins due date of around 37wks if they are doing fine. Elliott would likely be ok after just one more weekso slightly earlierbut I think Dylan will need that little extra week and they told me yesterday they would like to send them home together which I think is best. 
Soon they will be taking both boys out of incubator and into an open cot, possibly get them into same cot together. Xx

Westies how did EC go? Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - I'm glad you've been moved much nearer home and that you and the boys are doing well. It must be a stressful time for you and your DH but you'll all be home together soon honey. Hang in there xx Thanks for asking after me. We're still in Athens but fly home later today. EC was on Thursday and they collected nine eggs - a bit of a result given I was on a Clomid SP cycle with no injectable stims!!! All nine fertilised but two embryos had dropped off by yesterday afternoon when we had our follow-up, so as far as I know we're currently at seven embryos. I'll email for an update tomorrow (day 3) and then it'll be Tueaday (day 5) before we know if we have any to freeze. Providing we do (  ) then the clinic wants me to do a FET on my next cycle so I'll be back over for transfer next month. Will update again on Tuesday xx

Amy - how's early pregnancy going? x

Smiley - great news on your scan  x

Hi everyone else and thanks for the messages of support before EC. I was a little scared about doing this abroad but it has been a breeze and Athens is a beautiful city. It's been nice to have some time with DH and do some sightseeing. Oh and the Greek food yum yum yum! xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh and big news - we had IVF! Only ever had ICSI before. DH's DNA fragmentation test was normal and his sample far better than it's ever been. The Serum sperm improvement protocol works! xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Westies, that's some great numbers collected and fertilisation rate is great. You must be pleased. 
Il keep everything crossed for you too that tomorrow and Tuesday give good news and things work out for the FET next month. Well done on going abroad to the clinic, I can imagine being nervous about it but sounds like they've done a great job, and a bonus that you got a little time seeing Athens. 
Lots of good orange luck. Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies that's great news on egg number, fertilisation rate and IVF not icsi    xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Westies - that is fantastic news on all fronts, you must be delighted. Great fertilisation rate honey!

Beccaboo - That's fab, sounds like they're both doing well and it will be lovely to have them out of the incubator and together. How are you doing? Recovering well I hope?

AFM, my c sec s booked for 26 October.  I'll be 37wks plus 4 as they want me to be as close to 38 weeks as possible. Projected weighted for babes is 6lbs  and 6.5 lbs.  We've decided not to tell anyone the date, save for our parents. We received soooo many "any news?" emails,texts its getting on our nerves. I know they're all excited for us, which is lovely, but I do feel a bit harassed!

Have a great weekend all.

xx


----------



## Qwerkily

Hey ladies,
It feel like ages since I last did personals, apologies, I'll do my best.

Beccaboo I've been reading along and so glad you are back home. Ow. It must have been so lovely to be back in your own house and bed and know your babies were nearby. I hope they continue to do well and the next couple of weeks fly by! Fingers crossed for their move from the incubator later xxx

Westies that's fab numbers!! And IVF too. So good to see how much of a difference the serum has made. Fingers crossed you can freeze all seven! And that the FET comes round soon. Enjoy the rest of your time in Athens. 

Amoeba I hope Calan is doing well and getting better with his feeds and sleep. He's just coming up to a really good age imo, you'll see so much change in such a short time. Enjoy!

Smileycat it's getting so close now! You'll be meeting your smileykittens in no time!! Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for you. 

Sarah how is Pierre getting on? It's so good to have that end date isn't it? Hope you are taking it easy and A is letting you get a break now and then. 

Amy glad the lump is nothing to worry about. I hope early pregnancy isn't being too rough on you. I love your niece stories - they seem like lovely girls. 

Nickynack it's funny you say that. I felt a little like that when my cycle was successful so quickly. I felt like I hadn't really earned the right to be a cc. I've realised though that that is the wonderful thing about cc's. Everyone belongs here.  No matter what. I hope you get good news back from your visit soon xx

Nahla hope you are back to full health now. How are the your three getting on? Everything still going well with H too?

Wildflower your last post about giving up on another baby made me well up. It's so lovely that you have such a special relationship with Rose although I know that will never take away the feeling that your family isn't complete. Big huge hugs. 

Muchmore a big project sounds perfect! It's always Sod's law too that when you start these kind of things that's when life throws you a complication! Hopefully it's a welcome one like a surprise pregnancy!!

Kalm hope the holiday is going (or went!) well and you had a lovely break! How is Ethan getting on? Keeping you on your toes?

Ok that's about as far back as I can go on my phone. Hello to everyone else - Cara, Maisie, Lillie, ljh, Helen, Snowy anyone I've foregotten (sorry!!)

Afm as predicted life is totally crazy now we're both back at work full time. Weekends have become precious time again and housework is most definitely the bottom of the list!!
Aldous is doing fab. He really seems to love nursery and is such a happy chap these days. We've started talking about when we go back to OFU to use our frosties and our current plan is to go in for a consultation after the new year!! I know that will creep up fast but I'm quite excited/nervous too.


----------



## Nahla

Westies, congrats on the good results. fx this time is your time. 

Beccaboo, glad you managed to move the babies. fx they can finally  come home soon. all this reminds me the times when my big boy was so small... 

qwerkily, already planning number 2.... exciting.


----------



## wildflower

Beccaboo - Yay for being back home! So glad you made it even though it was stressful. Good work mamma on looking after your babies best interests! Have the hospital got a pump you can borrow? Big hugs (or rather, gentle cuddles) to Elliot and Dylan.

MuchMore - how is the crazy work going? Have you managed to get some quieter weekends to catch up with yourself. Have you ever done a retreat?

NickyNack - It is so lovely to hear from you! And I'm really glad that you are getting some ff support for your adoption journey. I would so love it if you came back here to report on your journey but I can understand that might not have a need to do that. I would love to hear from you and support you as much as we can. Hugs. 

Amy - yep just one week and then we get a half term and get to spend a bit more time with Rose - yay! We'll be seeing lots of cousins too which will be fun. How are you feeling?

Qwerkily - me too! Ages since I've sat down and done a big update but I have been thinking a lot about Beccaboo and the twins this week - you guys still mean lots to me! I know how that feels about weekends - is it time to get a cleaner!? How exciting to be planning for no.2 

Smileycat - how brilliant to have a c-section date. That is a fab gestation to get to for twins too well done! Sorry you have been having a tough time with the down sides of pregnancy - it really does have so many different ways of making women feel bad!

Westies - wonderful news from you - Hurrah! Woop for the serum sperm protocol  xxxx

Hi Amoeba - how is Calan getting on with the new formula now he's had time to get used to it?

sarah - One month to go  Is A excited to meet little sister?

Nahla - how are you feeling? Have you recovered from the horrible bug? I had quite a long period of having a phobia / anxiety about vomiting bugs - even though we pretty much never get them! So I feel for you, as that just sounds like my nightmare! Hope you and the kids are back to full health. 

Snowy - your ballearics holiday sounded perfect 

Cara - well done on the college job! How did it go with resigning from your current place? x

KALM - Glad to hear your part time work request was approved. I went back 3 days a week and it was fab - I still felt useful at work but had a good amount of time with Rose too. 
Well done on all the gluten and diary free! I think I could just about manage to avoid wheat but I love milk so much I'd really struggle with that one. 
How was your holiday?

Hi to Lillie and Maisie and anyone else reading xxx

afm - a little update. Rose is doing brilliantly at school hurrah! Thanks to all who have asked. She loves it and seems to be finally getting over her over-excitement (which leads to 5:30 am wake ups :/). So all good there. I'm loving my new job but life is a bit full on trying to fit everything in. That's just life though I guess!
I'm pretty happily adjusting to letting go of the dream of a sibling so mostly pretty good on that front. However  I do still convince myself that I could be pregnant pretty much every time af is due - doh!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo hope the boys are still doing well and that you're getting lots of cuddles xx 

Wildflower glad Rose is doing well at school and that you're loving new job xx

Nahla hope  you're feeling better and things with H are still going well xx

Qwerkily how exciting to be thinking of number 2 😊😊 Glad to hear aldous is doing great xx

Smiley yey to having a date and not long until you meet you're boys xx💙💙

Hi to all the CCs and hope you're all doing well xx 

Afm Calan still doing well on the new food/carobel and medicine. He's much more settled during day and sleeping well at night. Dietician keeping in touch as he still has a rash on face that could either be from detoxing the dairy out his system or a reaction to the coconut oil in the Neocate formula. To give it this week as by then all dairy should be out system so we'll know if it's a reaction or not. 
I have a job interview tomorrow for a permanent post, which is better than agency work but going to be weird leaving him for the day - guess I better get used to it as back to work in 2weeks 😔😖😱😱 x


----------



## Nahla

amoeba, great Calan is  better. has he put on some weight? 
Will he be with your mother while you work? would be most familiar for you wouldnt it? 

wildflower, great Rose likes school! Benny already says he wants to go to school rather than kindergarten but here school starts at 6 not at 4. 

afm: back to health again although Nele still throws up sometimes and Flo has a snotty nose again. Friday I am going to see H. together with my big boy😊


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nahla yes my mum will keep Calan and he's started to out weight back on (7.5w 12lb9; 9.5w 12lb2.5; 11.5w 12lb7) His next weigh in I hope to see a big change as he's now having thickened milk so less sickness and posseting. Glad to hear you're better and hopefully Nele and Flo will get better soon. Yey to seeing H on Friday xx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone, 

Just a quick one from me to say hello and no baby news yet. My official due date is just over a week away so could be anytime now. I still have bad nausea so in some ways it would be nice if baby was early but I still have quite a lot of things to sort out! so I do need the extra time. However, today, I finally finished packing our hospital bags so at least that is sorted....

Beccaboo I am so pleased you are safely back at home and that things are going ok. Hope everything starts to get a bit easier from now. 

Smileycat I'm thinking of you, looks like our babies will be arriving at almost the same time! Hope you are feeling ok. 

Amoeba that is great that Calan is doing better. Must be a big relief for you. 

Westies glad to hear that your cycle is going well, I really hope that this is your time. 

Hi to everyone else, sorry not to do more personals, I am a bit tired and also feel really sick. So happy that I only have about another week of nausea to go!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello clementines of all craziness 
I do love this group ... I mean, I feel about as unworthy of being a CC as you do, Nickynack and Qwerkily, what with no treatment or adoption on the horizon and no baby or pregnancy, but you do all bring a big smile to my face whenever I check in. You are awesome women ... Never forget that. 
Hmmm ... if I wasn't teetotal you could be forgiven for thinking I'd been on the wine! 
Anyhow ... westies I was so pleased to read about your EC. What brilliant numbers. Everyone I know who's been abroad has loved it and found it easier than they expected to. 
Wildflower great news that rose is loving school so much  Yes, I've done a few retreats in my time and love them a lot. I just need to organise my diary better to do more of them! 
Qwerkily fantastic that Aldous is enjoying nursery and that you are all getting into the new routine. I second that idea of getting a cleaner! Who wants to waste precious time on housework. 
Beccaboo I really hope you'll see brilliant progress with the boys this week. Here's hoping they're home soon. 
Amoeba I'm glad the diet change seems to have helped. I can hardly believe you're back to work in only 2 weeks. It feels like only a few minutes since you started mat leave! I hope you get the permanent position ... sorry, I can't scroll back to see if you got an interview or the actual job. 
Sarah, smiley, Maisie Lillie and Amy I hope all is going well at your various stages of pregnancy. 
AFM I worked in Birmingham this weekend and now have the most horrible cold! Grrrrr! It really is an insanely busy time and I am just about managing to snatch the odd day off here and there. I am crocheting warm woolly socks though, so that cheers my soul. I had a bit of a downer and came off all my supplements and everything, thinking they're not doing anything, but then I started ovulating even less frequently than normal so I've decided to go back on them. I figure it's worth keeping on giving myself the best chance possible. 
Right ... Must try and sleep off some of this cold before work tomorrow.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi, 
Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. 

Westies, I hope you had a good day 3 update and again all the best for tomorrow's. Xx

Smiley, I'm recovering really well. I have wondered whether I've been doing too much but I'm feeling better than I thought I would after section. I'm still quite bruised and tender around the cut and it makes me move around slower and can't lift/stretch but feeling fine. 
Glad you have a c-section date and again, your babies are cooking well! Well done smileycat mummy. Xx
Our schedule c-section date which would have been last Monday we also kept secret apart from my parents as we had everyone constantly asking. In the end we had the boys a few days early anyway but sometimes nice to keep some things as a surprise. Xx

Hi querkily, ah yes own bed, can't beat it! Just to get through next couple of weeks of daily neonatal visits and elliott and Dylan should then be ready for home, can't wait to be home as a family. 
Glad Aldous is doing well at nursery and can imagine it's a balancing act with sorting him out for nursery and getting yourself to work. Exciting that you are thinking of the next round and using Frosties, bet it willl
Come round quick for your consultation. Xx

Wildflower, thank you for thinking of me. The hospital has given me one of the medula pumps to use when I'm home - I thought I'd have to hire it but they just gave it to me to use which is really handy. When I'm at the hospital during day I use the ones that are kept in neonatal. The boys are increasing feeds now and feeding faster than I can pump! Haha. guess I can't complain they loving their food considering they need to get bigger now! 
Sounds like you are also balancing school for rose and work. You mums are all fab. Xx

Amoeba, that's brilliant Calan seems to tolerate his food now. You've done so well working it out for him and great that's he's putting on weight again now. My boys lost a little from their birth weight and appreciate how you just want them to keep gaining. Fx it all keeps going in the right direction. 
Good luck for job interview too. Eeek only two weeks and you'll be a working mum. Great you have your parents on hand, especially with the feeding issues you have had with Calan, so at least your mum knows the situation. Xx

Nahla, glad the colds are going in your house and your little ones getting better. 
Bet you excited to see H on weekend, hope you have nice things planned and look forward to update. Xx

Maisie, whoop not long now, wonder who will have next babies first, you or smiley! Loving
All the new babies news for 2016. Rest up lots too and I bet the thought of nausea going will be such a relief, you've done great coping with that. Xx

Muchmore, you've been on a long journey with fertility and you are just amazing with how you have dealt with
It so definaitely worthy of cc,ness! Plus I love hearing about your writing and creative work it brings something
else to this board. Wouldn't be the same without your midnight posts! Never losd hope. Warm cosy socks sound great for this time of year! Xx

Kalm, how was the family hols. 

Sarah, bet you are also getting excited as your date approaches and you Get to meet your little girlie. Very excited for you. When are you finishing work completely? How are you feeling about c-section, although I guess you know what to expect. I was pretty nervous for mine. 

Lillie, how are you getting on? Xx

Amy, did you have a nice weekend? How's Lucy, still getting treats? Xx

Hi snowy, nickynack, Cara, everyone else. 

DH back to work today. He had a week paternity but as the boys are good he wants to take the time off at home when Elliott and Dylan are back. I will be back to neonatal today (and all week) and then DH will come
In evening. I'm pretty hands on looking after babies, nappies changes, feeding Elliott then tube feeding Dylan as he's smaller so still taking food through tube, the nurses get you to do it all. It's great as I feel that I'm
Involved and I should be as their mum but I've got the nurses on hand. Thursday they also have a group session where they talk about feeding, sleeping, bathing and first aid. Although we all want to take our babies home after birth I must say they really do help and prepare you for home. 
Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Beccaboo and those who have asked - got an update today (day 4) as yesterday was a Sunday and all the embryos are still dividing. The embryologist is predicting that we'll get four Frosties but I'll know tomorrow. Sorry for the AFM post but I'm having the worst day. See my post in the legal section (link below) - any advice welcome! xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=348917.new#new


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Westies belated congratulations on ec & getting such a good number of embies, fab that the serum sperm protocol seems to have helped too   I'm really sorry to read you are having trouble at work   It does seem a bit odd that they want to discuss your suitability for the role now when things seem to have been going so well   do you think the lady you are covering might be looking to come back earlier than planned? I hope you get good news about your frosties tomorrow & that the meeting on Wednesday goes well x  

Beccaboo I bet it is lovely being home closer to your family & friends   It sounds like you are doing a fab job with caring for the twins & lovely that you can be so hands on with them   it's great that you are recovering so well from the cs, although make sure you don't do too much   I hope the next couple of weeks pass quickly for you so you can get the twins home x  

Muchmore you are more than worthy of being a cc, I think you are a pretty amazing lady   Sorry to hear you ended up with a cold after working the weekend   I love the sound of your crocheted socks, I think making things is always very satisfying   I am meant to be doing a stall at a craft fair with my mum in 4 weeks so really need to get making   sorry you had a bit of a downer, sending you a hug   I hope you had a good nights sleep last night & feel a bit better today x  

Maisie I can't imagine feeling sick for so long!   exciting that it is only a week until your due date x  

Amoeba great that calan seems to be doing much better now   you have done such a good job getting through the difficult early weeks with all the feeding problems he has had   I hope the interview today has gone well, it sounds like you have a busy time coming up with going back to work & planning calans christening x  

Nahla great that you are feeling better, I hope Nele & flo get better soon & that you have a fab time with h & ds  on Friday x  

Wildflower great that rose is enjoying school & that you are enjoying the new job   I hope you have a lovely time over half term doing fun things with rose & seeing lots of cousins x  

Qwerkily fab that Aldous is loving nursery   I can imagine life is quite busy now you are back working full time, I think housework is overrated anyway!   exciting that you are thinking about planning a frostie rescue mission x  

Smileycat it must be nice to have a date for your cs, the 27th really isn't too long now!   your boys sound like they are really good weights, I bet you can't wait to meet them now x  

Sarah I hope you & Pierre are getting on ok, not too long now! x  

Cara is there any news on when you start the new job? Exciting times! x  

Lillie I hope you & Olaf are doing well x  

Kalm I hope you enjoyed your holiday x  

Snowy I hope you & Lizzie are doing well x  

Nickynack wishing you all the best with becoming a very special mummy x  

Hello to anyone else I have missed  

Things are going ok here, I have the quadruple blood test on Thursday when I should be 14 weeks 6 days as they couldn't get the nuchal translucency measurements at the 12 week scan, then I have a 16 week midwife appointment the following week, it all feels quite surreal like I am watching it happen to someone else!   Lucy had her operation today & they removed 6 lumps, she seems to be doing really well & I was able to collect her this afternoon & in true Labrador style she was mainly interested in eating   she has a bit of a random hair cut now with lots of bald patches but she looks perfect to me


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Amy  I'm glad Lucy's operation went well and that she's home with you. Good luck for your blood test. I've had a very useful conversation with an employment lawyer this afternoon who gave me some solid advice to follow for the meeting. I'll delete that post now that I've got the advice I was after xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies hope you manage to get things sorted at work but positively 4 Frosties  xx

Amy hope the blood tests are clear - I didn't have them - and am sure you'll figure out it's actually happening xx

Beccaboo glad the nurses are taking a step back, a son such, and allowing you to be so hands on with the boys xx 

Maisie not long now xx 😊😊

Muchmor sorry to hear you've picked up a cold, hope you recover quickly from it. Xx

Hi to everyone else 

Afm didn't get job; am both relieved and gutted at same time. School was lovely and am sure I'd be happy there but the job would've been tough going meaning very long days so less time with Calan. I did cope with being 'at work' today and away from him simply as my mum kept sending me updates. Am now stressing as agency haven't found me any work and I don't have enough savings left to pay the bills in November 😔😔.  Calan was pretty good today but been a bit more twisty tonight; wondering if he's starting the teething phase ( I know it's quick by hv says could be) as he's dribbling more and constantly sticking hands into mouth, chomping on dummy and teat of bottle so makes me think its teething 🤔🤔🤔 xx


----------



## wildflower

I'm sorry about the job Amoeba  although it does sound like it wasn't quite right. Don't worry too much I'm sure the right post will be around the corner, not knowing is so nerve wracking though 
Have you been able to top up your savings with maternity pay and child benefit?
Xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Maternity pay is only £140/week so essentially covers the mortgage, I do get his child benefit but tbh I'm saving that to pay for our holiday next year 😀. Am sure we'll manage -somehow- perhaps will be eating lots of toast &a beans for the month 😜😂 xx


----------



## KALM

morning CC's 

*beccaboo* I'm so glad you are now back home and your boys are in the local hospital. It must be wierd leaving them there at night, but at least it gives you the chance to get a good nights sleep and help your body recover As quickly as possible from The c-section. It's good the hospital get you to do so much in the day as I'm sure that's loads better for the twins than having hospital staff look after them.

*amoeba* sorry you didnt get the job, but hopefully it's because a better one is just around the corner. In my experience a lot of babies dribble and chomp on things at Calan's age and it doesn't mean their teeth are coming through. The teeth may well be on the move inside their gums but it doesn't necessarily mean they will make an appearance! Ethan certainly went through that stage and at 8 months we still have no teeth! A lot of other mums had similar that I know, although their babes mostly have a tooth or two by now.

*maisie* thinking of you so near your due date...not long for the sickness to end!

*westies* I was sos sorry to hear about your work stress, I hope it all turns out ok in the end. Fabulous news on your Frosties and positive experience in Athens though 

*amy* I hope Lucy is continuing to do well today after her op yesterday. Hope all goes smoothly for your checks on Thursday. It will soon start to become more real when you get a small bump and start to feel movements (I felt Ethan at 18+5 for the first time, but I know some people can feel flutterins even earlier than that). Good luck with all the things you are making for the craft sale. What will you be doing for it?

*nahla* glad everyone is better and how exciting you get a weekend with H and your big boy  hopefully they will really start to get a little bond going.

*nickynack* it was so lovely to hear from you and how you are doing. As others have said you are most definately a CC, the only criteria is that we went through one cycle at the same time! I wish you so much success with your adoption journey. Please do let us know how it is going when you can.

*qwerkily* on my word, planning number 2 already?!  Not that we were planning any more given the costs, but after Ethan I just can't imagine another! I guess every baby is different but he's certainly on the more challenging end of the spectrum and I'm not sure I could go through the same levels of sleep deprivation and tiredness again for so long...although I suppose you never know and another baby might sleep far better than Ethan does! I'm glad Aldous is getting along just fine in nursery. A cleaner sounds a great idea...I'd be getting one now if we could afford it!

*wildflower* I'm glad to hear rose is enjoying school and your job is going well 

Right.. Was going to do more personals but pickle has just woken up. A quick me update - holiday was good, not hugely restful but a lovely change of scene. Ethan is now crawling everywhere and trying to pull himself up to standing every 5 minutes so that makes life fun! He is so cute though and thankfully seems over the fussy phase of his current development leap. DP and I just provisionally booked our wedding date for next may! Eek! Exciting but scary...so much to plan and organise! Right got to go, Ethans crawling all over me which makes typing tricky!


----------



## Nahla

Kalm, I couldnt imagine another child when B was a baby too... things changed when he got older and slept through the night... 😉and B was much more challenging than the twins together... maybe  ecause he was my first? 

Amoeba, at 3 months usually the teeth come down in the gum but not yet appear. All my babies got their first tooth around 6 monthy. Flo has got 4 Nele 2 by now. Sorry about the job but I hope another one will be there soon. fx 

nickynack, please dont leave us! as the others said, the number of children is not a criteria to  e a cc... 

Amy good luck for the test on thursday 

maisie, thinking of you.... no news yet? 

right, i have to go babies want lunch soon... Nele is difficult at 9 months she refuses baby food... will have to cook for her... even formula she refuses sometimes but cow milk is not yet allowed too much...

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Gosh it's quiet on here recently. 

Beccaboo hope the boys are doing well and you're getting lots of cuddles xx 

Maisie any sign of lo yet?? Xx

Smiley hope you're doing ok in these last few weeks xx

Sarah hope you and Pierre are doing well xx

Nahla hope nele improves with her eating, hope you're all well xx

Kalm how's Ethan doing? And yey to having wedding booked 😊 Xx

Snowy hope you and Lizzie are ok xx

Qwerkiky hope you and Aldous are ok xx 

Westies hope you got the issue sorted at work xx

Amy how are you doing? Xx

Hi to everyone else  xxx 

Afm Calan doing well on the neocate formula with added carobel; he's going 4-5 hours between feeds and takes an average of 6oz per feed, a bit less during night. He's sleeping so much better at night now he's in cotbed and can stretch his arms. I'm back to work on Monday which I guess will be hard but no option really; agency have me sorted with somewhere for 2w with possibly longer - if person hands in another sick note.  Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba great that calan is doing better with his feeding & sleeping now   good that the agency have found you some work from Monday, I hope it goes well & you manage ok with leaving calan   Did you say you were planning his christening in a few weeks? If so I hope it goes well x  

Nahla how did Friday go with h & ds? It sounds like nele is keeping you busy rejecting baby food & wanting cooked food! x  

Kalm cool that Ethan is crawling about a lot now & pulling himself up   How exciting that you have set a date for the wedding! I hope you have fun planning & organising it   I have a bump already, I don't think my stomach muscles stood much chance of holding it in for too long after the open myo surgery I had!   we have made all sorts of things like sock monkeys, pom-pom hedgehogs, peg soldiers, hanging Christmas fairy decorations, decorated fabric bags, little wooden pixies, friendship bracelets & other random bits & pieces x  

Beccaboo how are you & the twins getting on? Are you recovering ok from the cs? I was told I couldn't drive for 6 weeks after the myo but fortunately at my gp checkup 2 weeks after the op I was able to show her I could do an emergency stop by stamping my feet on the ground & she signed me as fit to drive which made things easier   any news on when the boys might be able to come home? I hope they are both doing well & can come home soon x  

Smileycat only a couple more sleeps until you get to meet your boys!   I hope you have been coping ok & that everything goes well, exciting that there will be more clementine babies very soon! x  

Maisie I hope everything is going well for you & you get to meet your lo very soon if she hasn't arrived already x  

Sarah I hope you & Pierre are doing well, not too long now until you get to meet her x  

Westies I hope the meeting at work went well x  

Lillie how are you & Olaf getting on? I hope you are both ok x  

Muchmore how are you getting on? Have you had time to take your heroine on any more of her journey? I hope you aren't working too hard & have been making time to do things you enjoy too   Less than 9 weeks to Christmas now! x  

Wildflower how are you getting on? I hope you are enjoying half term spending some time with rose doing fun things x  

Snowy I hope you & Lizzie are getting on well x  

Hello qwerkily, Cara, nickynack & anyone else still reading  

I had my blood test last week but haven't had the results yet, I think they said if I was high risk I would hear within a week but if I was low risk I would get a letter within 2 weeks. Lucy is recovering really well from her surgery & we have been able to go out for some nice walks despite her wounds, she is booked in to have her stitches out on Saturday   my nieces came up to stay on Saturday for half term & have been keeping me entertained with their craziness


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy yes I'm plannng calan's christening, it's on 13th November ☺ I was driving 3.5w after cs, not long distances but still driving and getting out & about! I guess if you've not head then you're low risk 🤔😃 yes to having bump, makes it all seem real when you look down and see it ☺ Am sure there will be lots of craziness with your nieces but a good way to spend half term. Xx


----------



## KALM

Smileycat, you must be a mummy with babes in arms now! I meant to remember to wish you luck the day before your c-section, but clearly failed miserably! Hope all went well though, that your boys are doing splendidly and you are recovering ok from surgery! I can't wait to hear details.

Beccaboo, how are you and your boys? Any idea when they may get to come home yet?

Amoeba, poor you having to go back to work, but at least Calans feeding has got sorted before that. It would have been way stressful to go back if he was still struggling. 

Maisie, any news from you yet? 

Amy, I'm glad to hear Lucy is recovering well! Are you tired out from a week with your neices? I do love hearing what you get up to with them! And yay to a showing bump  

Hi to everyone else, this is just a quick one.  I'm doing ok, sleep deprived as ever and very jealous of all mums with babies who sleep good. I just have to keep reminding myself it's not going to last forever. The constant tiredness also makes me feel always hungry and never full! Ethan has been doing a little better this week though, he still has at least 2 feeds in the night but he has stayed in his own bed until 3/4am which is progress. It's so sad when I'm so happy when I get at least a 3 hour sleep stretch. I haven't had more than that in one go since my mum was staying. We are off to Birmingham tomorrow  morning to see DP's parents. Had a busy week with various mummy meet ups. Ethan has been quite delightful. Yesterday he was full of cheeky grins all day, and today he spent ages smooching himself in the mirror on several occasions!!


----------



## Smileycat

Hi all. Sorry for the delay in posting. Samuel and Cameron arrived safely on Tuesday. My waters broke the day before my planned c sec and I started having contractions so it was treated as an emergency. Samuel weighed 5lb6 with Cameron at 4lb6 and they are perfect! Surprisingly, they look identical! We're still in hospital as the boys have had fluctuating blood sugar and temp levels requiring some time in SCUBU and I'm still recovering due to losing a lot of blood during surgery. I'm also getting breast feeding support. We are over the moon and filled with love at the safe arrival of our two princes. 
Will post more soon.
Love to you all.
X


----------



## Amoeba1705

Massive congratulations on the birth of your boys Smiley.       Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Smiley, so so happy for you. Haven't had time to post but been checking updates from you. 
Glad all is well and what great names and weights for gorgeous boys. Rest up after that c section.
Makes me so happy and emotional that you have got your dream. 
My boys are in SCBU now too  



Will message personals more when I have time, and a hand free! 

Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Huge congratulations Smiley, I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Massive congratulations Smileycat!      Such cute names for your boys   I hope you are recovering well & getting plenty of cuddles x  

Amoeba exciting that you have Calan's christening soon   I hope the return to work goes well x  

Kalm sorry to hear you are struggling with lack of sleep   it sounds like Ethan is making up for it by being super cute!   I hope you had a nice time visiting dp's parents x  

Beccaboo I hope it isn't long until your boys are home x  

Maisie I hope you are doing well & we get news of another clementine baby very soon x  

Hello to everyone else still reading  

My nieces managed to keep me entertained, we were walking to the park & they were telling me how hashtags made everything better, then one swung round a lamp post & said "they even make pole dancing better!"   apparently seeing how far from the child's mouth you can be with the syringe when you are giving them medicine isn't standard parenting!   they also came food shopping with me & picked a box of breakfast cereal & when we got home & they tried it the next morning it basically looked like a bowl of sweets, at which point they said "mummy wouldn't have let us have this!"


----------



## Nahla

Smiley, huge congratultaions! so happy for You!


----------



## Nahla

westies, did I miss a post? how many frosties do You have?


----------



## KALM

Massive congrats on the safe arrival of Cameron and Samuel Smileycat      I'm so very happy another CC has babes in arms! Hope you continue to recover well from the c-section and it won't be too long before you and the boys get to go home. Hope breast feeding goes well for you too. It can be challenging to start with but its just the best feeling in my opinion. 8 months and still going here  although occasionally now Ethan is trying to sneakily bite me (he has no teeth through yet), so I think some "_fun_" times ahead until he learns that is a big no!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Ooooh massive congratulations smiley!!!! So pleased for you that the boys have arrived safe and sound. 
Hello to everyone else too. 
Amy your nieces do make me laugh!
Westies when do you have fet transfer? I think you said it'd be on your next cycle, right?
Apologies for a brief one but I'm just back from a work weekend in Geneva, and since the clocks went back this morning, today has been 26 hours long!!!! Day off tomorrow though


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi ladies, I've been reading but not had a chance to post for ages.

Smiley - Big congrats on the birth of your two boys! Hope recovery is going well and you're spending lots of time with them. 

Beccaboo - how are your little ones? Do you know when you'll be able to take them home? It's good that you're getting lots of support in the hospital. I think one of the reasons I didn't manage to breast feed for as long as I wanted was because I didn't get much help in the hospital. It must be so much harder with two so I think you've done amazingly well even to get this far.

Amoeba - sounds like feeding and sleeping has improved which is great. Hope you manage to find a more permanent position at work. 

Kalm- sound like Ethan is a little cutie. The sleep will get better eventually I'm sure (although must be so draining at the moment). As you say, it's only a short phase in the grand scheme of things.

Querkily - hope you're getting on on at work.
The thought of a second baby has also crossed my mind. I'm a little bit torn about it though. I'd absolutely love a second but sometimes wonder how we would actually cope with two - can't imagine looking after a newborn if there was also a toddler to consider!

Amy - glad Lucy is recovering well and it sounds like 'no news is good news' on your tests. Hope you're enjoying the pregnancy now it's starting to be more visible.

AFM - been really busy now I'm back at work. It's actually been a lot harder than I thought it would be. Not helped by the fact that Lizzie has been ill for over a week so can't go to nursery. This coincided with me travelling for work and then also catching Lizzie's tummy bug. I think we'll have to get used to these illnesses as apparently the first 6 months at nursery/ school is like this.
Apart from that Lizzie is doing fine. She's quite a cheeky little thing. She's been crawling for a while now but now she's trying to climb/walk as well. I'm constantly chasing around after her, while she is constantly chasing the cat. She's also very chatty and her babbling is so cute. Sometimes it sounds like she's saying mama or hello but I think it's all pretty random at this stage.


----------



## IloveWesties

Nahla - We got four frosties - 3 x AA and 1 x AB. We've frozen two and two. It's a bit of a result as I didn't have injectable stims like a traditional cycle, just Clomid! I responded really well. We also had IVF as DH's sperm had improved so much after Serum sperm improvement protocol so this may have helped with the quality. Thanks for asking honey. I hope you and the children are well x

MuchMore - yes, AF arrived last week (a day early) and I'm CD5 now. I have a scan booked on Saturday to check lining thickness and whether I have a dominant follicle / if so what the size is. I should've back over in Athens for transfer w/c 14 Nov. Will update when I know when transfer will be. Enjoy your day off to,or row - sounds like you deserve it x

Amoeba/Amy - well you could say it was sorted in a way... I've been sacked and put in gardening leave for two months notice period. The reason was wishy washy with no real examples. I have an appointment with an employment lawyer on Monday who thinks I've got a strong sex discrimination case. On the up side, I can take two months to really concentrate on myself, the cycle and feeling relaxed while I look for a job to start January. note to self: do NOT tell new employer about IVF!!! xx

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Just a quick one as not long home. Survived my first day back, it was hard leaving this morning and even harder knowing Calan was having a rough day (and he had a rough night last night too) but getting the biggest smile from him when I came in certainly brightens my day xx 💙😊😀

Westies I am appalled by their behaviour 😱😡 I hope the meeting with employment lawyer proves useful and you get sorted xxxx


----------



## Nahla

Anoeba, yes I imagine it is tough to go back to work that early. fx it works well...

westies, that is a pretty good result. in my last cycle I got 4 embies and two of them have become Nele and Flo😀  

Snowy, after B was born I went back to work with a pretty bad feeling...and after some days I enjoyed it so much... thinking about different things than Pampers and purees...having responsibility, collegues, adults around me... now its the same feeling again, I am Not looking forward to work but I am sure once I start I will be happy. it also depends on how much you work. before my first son I used to work 50+ hours a week. now I have reduced to 20-25 hours which is great! 

afm: I had an operation of my hernia today....went home a few hours after waking up and feel pretty good, already went trick or treating with my son and neighbours. the kids are doing great... Nele is crawling and pulls herself to standing and already tries few steps. Flo can sit up all alone at least...he is about 8 weeks behind his sister. boys! Benny and I went to see H. last weekend which went very well too. he seems to like him and H. seems to like B. Next challenge will be not to lift or carry the babies for at least 2 weeks.... thank god I have the au pair and my parents but still....

xx


----------



## Nahla

Anoeba, yes I imagine it is tough to go back to work that early. fx it works well...

westies, that is a pretty good result. in my last cycle I got 4 embies and two of them have become Nele and Flo😀  

Snowy, after B was born I went back to work with a pretty bad feeling...and after some days I enjoyed it so much... thinking about different things than Pampers and purees...having responsibility, collegues, adults around me... now its the same feeling again, I am Not looking forward to work but I am sure once I start I will be happy. it also depends on how much you work. before my first son I used to work 50+ hours a week. now I have reduced to 20-25 hours which is great! 

afm: I had an operation of my hernia today....went home a few hours after waking up and feel pretty good, already went trick or treating with my son and neighbours. the kids are doing great... Nele is crawling and pulls herself to standing and already tries few steps. Flo can sit up all alone at least...he is about 8 weeks behind his sister. boys! Benny and I went to see H. last weekend which went very well too. he seems to like him and H. seems to like B. Next challenge will be not to lift or carry the babies for at least 2 weeks.... thank god I have the au pair and my parents but still....

xx


----------



## KALM

Goodness Westies! On the one hand how awful to be sacked (and I'm sure you do have a good case there against them), but on the other hurrah for 2 months paid to relax and go through treatment! Fx you wouldn't need to tell any employer about IVF anyway as you'll be pregnant before you start a new job! It really really has to be your time now, and I'm sure all the CC's will agree with that.

Amoeba glad you survived first day at work. How did your mum survive first day in charge of Calan?

Snowy good to hear from you and sorry about the bugs you and Lizzie have been catching. I do hear that is pretty common though, as you say. I wouldn't be surprised if Lizzie is saying those things. Record her saying them at least so you can Listen back later and see. My mum always said when she listened back to recordings of us babbling, she could tell more words there than at the time.

Nahla, glad you had a good weekend with H and B. Wishing you a quick recovery from your op too. DP's mum had 5 hernias removed, it is taking quite some time for her to recover, but then she is also quite elderly.

Not a fun house here, Ethan finally started teething and has been in a bad way poor little chap. I think he's getting more than one, including a side one which normally comes a bit later. Lots of crying and tears and not much sleep or time without him for me. Sigh.. I feel it may be a long night ahead again.


----------



## Nahla

Kalm hope you finally got some sleep... have you tried homeopathic globules? they are called Osanit in germany and although I usually dont believe in homeopathy, it seems to work...


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening all!

Smileycat - Huge congratulations on the birth of your boys  hope you're all doing well!

Amoeba - Not long until Calan's christening, very exciting, glad he's doing better on his new formula etc. Must be a huge weight off even if you have a way to go yet.

Kalm - Hope Ethan is doing ok with teething and you're managing to get at least some rest, it's a really tough time. Auron has his molars coming through and is a bit of a nightmare with it at the moment. I'm sure you've tried everything but if you haven't, we used to use the Teetha teething powders a lot and they helped more than Bonjela etc.

Nahla - Wishing you a speedy recovery from your op, how are you feeling? 

Snowy - Sorry to hear Lizzie has been poorly, I heard it can be a bit like that when they start nursery too. Hopefully you're all over the worst of it now. She could well be starting to form words, how exciting! How are you finding work? 

Amy - Your nieces have excellent taste in cereal  remember Lucky Charms?  Hope you are doing well (yay to a bump!) and Lucy is on the mend.

Beccaboo - Hope you and your boys are coming along well, how is SCBU treating you? Any idea when you'll be home? (sorry if you are getting asked that all the time)

Hi maisie, wildflower, MuchMore... hope everyone is well.

Not much to report from me, less than 3 weeks til d-day and I still haven't packed my hospital bag so I should probably get on with it. Pre-op assessment next week and then Pierre's arrival will be just around the corner. She was estimated at 6lb 2oz this week so growing well, can't wait to meet her.

Tomorrow we're going to a tea party at our previous fertility clinic; they've moved from the hospital to a separate clinic and have invited back families with their babies/children, which I thought was lovely. Our original consultant will be there I hope so she can meet A and I can thank her in person for all her help with our first cycle. And I think there'll be cake, which is always a draw...


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Haven't managed to catch up with everyone's news but just wanted to let you all know that our second daughter arrived safely last week on her due date! very straightforward labour which was nice after everything we have been through to get this far. So after however many years of trying and six rounds of IVF we now have two lovely daughters. And for those of you who are still on the journey at whatever stage I am sending you lots of love and hoping that you get there too.


----------



## Beccaboo

Maisie, congrats on another beautiful girl. So pleased it was straightforward and you and your daughter are well. Just love the birth announcements. All the love, xx

All, I am still reading and will catch up soon with personals promise! quickly, boys should be discharged Saturday, Fingers crossed. After 4wks in NICU and SCBU I am much looking forward to getting home, into my routine with the boys, and doing normal things again....well normal things with two boys in tow! A new normal! Boys are doing great and still have to pinch myself that they are mine! Xx

Oh and quickly, Sarah, it's you next! Eeeeek. 

Westies, good work and all the best for transfer. It most certainly is time for this to work for you. Cx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Maisie massive congratulations on the safe arrival of your daughter, so lovely to have another clementine baby x   

Beccaboo fab news that the boys are doing so well & should be home with you at the weekend x  

Sarah I think I may as well have just given my nieces a bowl of sweets for breakfast!   I hope you had fun at your clinic tea party, not long now until pierre arrives x  

Kalm sorry to hear ethan is struggling with teething at the moment   I hope things get easier for you both soon x  

Nahla great that you & benny had a nice time with h   I hope you are recovering well from your op x  

Amoeba I hope your first week back at work is going ok, it must be tough leaving calan but great that your mum is able to look after him when you are at work   not long now until his christening x  

Westies how did the appointment with the employment lawyer go? I can't believe they sacked you & put you on gardening leave for 2 months without giving any reason!   great that you are looking at the positive of being able to focus on yourself & this cycle, wishing you all the best for transfer x   

Snowy sorry to hear lizzie has caught a few bugs from nursery   I hope she is doing ok now, I bet the babbling is super cute even if you can't tell what she is trying to say x  

Muchmore it sounds like you have been busy with work, I hope you are managing to find time for yourself to do some fun things too   has there been anymore crafting? mum has signed us up for a craft fair on 12th & another on 19th november so I am trying to get some bits made in the evenings & at weekends x   

Smileycat I hope you are recovering & your boys are doing well & you are getting plenty of cuddles x  

Hello lillie, wildflower, cara, qwerkily, nickynack, ljh & anyone else still reading  

Lucy is doing really well & had her stitches out at the weekend, we just need her hair to grow back as she is still quite patchy, hopefully it won't take too long especially as it has got quite cold now, I think it is a bit more difficult for big dogs like labradors to carry off wearing clothing than little dogs but she does have a pink sweater if it gets too cold!


----------



## Nahla

Massive congratulations Maisie! So happy for You!


----------



## KALM

Many congrats Maisie! I'm so happy the birth went nice and smoothly for you! What is your newest addition called and do you have one proud big sister in the house?

Beccaboo, fabulous news that soon the family will be home! Then the fun really begins 

Sarah, enjoy the tea party! That's a really nice idea that they do that. And get your bag packed pronto!!  we have tried lots of teething stuff. Actually found the homeopathic remedy Pulsitta (or something like that) works better than the chamomillia in Teetha for us. I read an article online comparing the two and it explains how your baby might behave as to which remedy was best. Ethan is bucking the normal trend and for his first teeth he has his first two front incisors coming through. If he doesn't hurry and get the top middle too soon then he will look like he has fangs! It's been a really tough week though. Thankfully Ethan's grandma and auntie are coming over the weekend (it's both their birthdays), so will have some extra help. I'm so so tired, and it's not like I had any sleep reserves anyway since Ethan has never been a great night sleeper. I just keep telling myself one day, one day he will sleep through..


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congratulations Maisie xx     

Beccaboo great news the boys are doing so well and should be home over weekend xx 

Hi to everyone else xx 

First week back at work has been hard 😔 Kids at school are badly behaved and it's tough going, they even locked me in loo the other day and I had to spend 10mins banging on door until someone came and let me out (there is a lock on outside with special key to stop students vandalising loo but some students have a key so when they saw the door was locked from inside only they locked the outside so I couldn't get out😡😡) Calan has been rather cranky since last week  too and only these last 2 days has fed properly, I had to call hv the other day as was worried about him; so really feel for my mum as he's also keeping her up at night 😞


----------



## KALM

Oh my goodness Amoeba, I can't believe you got locked in the toilet!!! Kids these days. I am sure we will raise the CC babes better!  How long are you at that school for?


----------



## maisie2012

Smiley, just sending you many congratulations on the safe arrival of your boys, I am delighted for you! Hope everything is going well and that you are getting some sleep...       xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm I'm only getting told week by week so I know I'm there next week then I don't know. I've now decided not to go to the loo at work unless desperate, however that means I now go from about 630am when get dressed until about 430pm when I get home, without a wee!! 😱😱😱


----------



## Snowy white1

Maisie - congrats! Hope you're enjoying those early days with your little girl (and getting some sleep)

Amoeba - what horrible children. Not surprised you're not going to the loo there but how annoying. Hope you get a better, new school soon. Must be really tough leaving Calan. In some ways it's nice being back at work - you can have a nice hot cup of tea! - hope you're getting to enjoy some perks in your breaks.

Kalm - hope you're getting some rest to catch up. Not sure I could cope with lack of sleep as long as you have. He will sleep through eventually though. 

Nahla - hope you're recovering well from the op.

Sarah - good to hear from you - not long now. How exciting! Hope you've packed your hospital bag now!

Amy - glad Lucy is on the mend. You should definitely put her in the pink sweater. I'm sure she can pull it off as well as a small dog!

Beccaboo and Smiley - hope you're both getting on ok with your CC boys. 

Hi to everyone else

AFM - poor Lizzie is really ill again. Ended up in hospital. She's got a chest infection but was having trouble breathing so she's in overnight so she can have iv antibiotics and oxygen. Poor little thing. Breaks my heart to see her all hooked up to stuff and today was pretty scary with all the panic over her breathing.


----------



## wildflower

Maisie - huge congratulations on the arrival of your littlest girl. Sisters - how lovely 

Smiley - double congratulations on the arrival of your boys  xxx

Snowy - really sorry to hear your news today, sounds like you are going through one of the toughest parts of parenting. My niece always got in to breathing troubles whenever she got a cold, eventually they got the hang of managing the symptoms with medication before it got too bad. Hope those antibiotics get to work quickly  xxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Snowy hope Lizzie is doing much better with the antibiotics and oxygen xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Congratulations Maisie! Lovely news x

Snowy - sorry to hear about Lizzie. Hope she gets better and out of hospital soon x

Hi everyone else. I hope you're all OK xx

Quick AFM - scan yesterday and lining is already 8mm / dominant follicle 18mm on CD10 so following a few emails I'm heading out to Athens on Wednesday for transfer on Thursday of two 5AA frosties, back home on Friday. A bit earlier than planned but I have complete trust in Serum. I'll keep you posted x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies that's great news, everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Snowy I'm so sorry to hear lizzie has been so ill & you ended up in hospital, it must have been really scary   I hope she is recovering now & starting to feel better x  

Westies exciting that you are heading out to athens for transfer this week   wishing you lots of luck, don't forget to pack some lucky orange pants! x  

Amoeba I can't believe the kids locked you in the toilet!   I hope you manage to find a better school with nicer kids soon x  

Maisie I hope your new addition is settling in well x  

Kalm I hope you managed to catch up on some sleep with ethan's grandma & aunt visiting x  

Beccaboo I hope your lovely boys were able to come home x  

Smileycat I hope you are recovering well & getting chance to have plenty of cuddles with your boys x  

Sarah not long now until you get to meet pierre x  

Hello to everyone else  

I went to watch the local fireworks on friday night which were fab, unfortunately my younger labrador seems to have suddenly developed a fear of them at nearly 5 years old so she was less impressed!   My car has been having intermittent problems with a flat battery for a while despite having had a new battery on it, it was booked in to the garage today for investigations but decided to catch me out one last time by refusing to start yesterday, I ended up pushing it off the driveway so it could be charged up & managed to get it started this morning but had to drive it to the garage with no rev counter or speedo as they stopped working which wasn't very helpful!   I did manage to get some crafting done over the weekend & now have some decoupage owls & fairies & some peg ladies for the craft fair at the weekend


----------



## KALM

Westies, safe travels to Athens tomorrow and lots of luck for transfer on Thursday! Go go go little embies, I really really hope at least one of these is the one for you. With the laws of probability, this just has to be your time now. Everything crossed! x

Snowy, sorry to hear about the panic with Lizzie. I do hope she is home and doing much better now. It is so hard seeing our little ones poorly, and especially with hospital trips.

Beccaboo and Smiley, I hope you new mum's are doing ok. The first weeks can be a tough adjustment, as well as so joyful.

Amy, sorry to hear about the car, hope it's not too expensive to fix? I did get a bit extra sleep the last day or two, and tomorrow DP has the day off work as its his birthday, so I may get a bit extra sleep too if he's playing with Ethan.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Snowy white1

Quick AFM - just got out of hospital. Been a tough few days. Lizzie got worse on sunday night and ended up in high dependency on some more hardcore breathing apparatus. We've been there ever since which was very scary. She seems to be on the mend though and is slowly gettting back to her old self.


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Amoeba, Amy and KALM 😘 Transfer today went well and I'm PUPO with two AAs - one fully expanded and one expanding 😊 Now chilling out at my hotel, fly home tomorrow afternoon. OTD 21st. Must but Google silly symptoms... xx


----------



## Nahla

Westies congrats on being pupo... fxxx
snowy sorry to read Lizzie has been so ill. I hope she is on the mend now. must have been scary. 

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies congrats on being pupo  everything crossed for you xxx  

Snowy gosh such a worrying time for you, glad Lizzie is doing better though xxx


----------



## KALM

Hmm.. what has happened to ff?!! It's all changed, at least on my phone. Not sure I like it!

Westies, hope those embies are snuggling in tight! Are you going to do zita west visualisations through the 2WW? Hopefully at least you can chill out, watch funny things, think happy vibes..... I've all my fingers and toes crossed for you 

Snowy, aw, poor Lizzie. I'm glad she's out of hospital now.


----------



## Beccaboo

Westies, great news on pupo. I think I might paint my nails back to orange for luck. 
Xx

Kalm, yes mine changed on my phone, couldn't quite work it out and then just found an icon when I scrolled down to the bottom of page saying full menu. It's taken me back to my normal viewing! 

Snowy, sorry to read about Lizzie. How scary for you all. Glad she is home now and hope things continue to be ok.

Amoeba, how's it been leaving little one while you've been at work. How awful to be locked in the toilets! It reminds me when some students did that in my class to a teacher! It wasn't the toilet but the teachers cupboard. (And no I wasn't involved! Haha)

Amy, hope you are well. 

Sarah, not long now. 

Smiley, how are you and the boys? 

Hope everyone is doing well. More personals later, this is a quick post! 
I have had the boys home a week now and it's great to be home as a family. It's so much hard work and more than I expected but  I wouldn't change having these two boys for the world. We are keeping both boys on a schedule/routine to keep them in sync, so when one wakes for a feed the other is fed too. Our timing went off at one point during the week and feeding them at different times doesn't give me a minutes break. They are feeding 3hourly at moment as they still need to put on weight so it gives me time inbetween their feeds to do things/chill out/take a nap! 
Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo great to hear the boys are home and doing well. Feeding every 3hrs is great, Calan was on 1.5-2hourly feeds for a long time! Xx I also disvovered the 'full site' link 😆

Hope everyone is doing well xx

Had 2w at the challenging school and they want me back next week...it's tough going but coming home and getting a smile from Calan certainly makes up for it. He's had a rough few days again but us gaining weight and growing lengthwise (hv said his length wouldn't have really changed in 2w but he's grown 1cm in that time - length being monitored as part of dietician  support) busy weekend ahead as family start arriving tomorrow ready for calan's christening on Sunday ☺☺ Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all, I've missed so much!
Congratulations to Becaboo, Smiley and Masie, and welcome to the world all you baby clems!
Westies I'm so pleased to read you are PUPO! Really praying this is your time, really praying hard!
Snowy sorry for all you've been through with lizzie being so poorly. Hope things are improving.

Missed way too much to catch up more than that!

AFM I finished my old job on Tuesday (was supposed to finish my last shift 9pm Monday ended up having to stay at work till 9am Tuesday ) & at that point had heard nothing from the college about new job despite my chasing them. My last few shifts were really really crazy and quite traumatic if I'm honest so I was glad of the rest but still wanted to know what was going on. They finally phoned on Thursday and I start on Monday! I'm still not fully recovered from my shifts so lazy day today!

Our recurrent loss clinic appointment is in a few weeks. Bit anxious that nothing will be wrong but will be nice to feel like we're doing something again.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Cara, thankyou. 
What is the new job? Sorry maybe I missed a post. So glad you've got something new sorted and hopefully it will cut down on the such long hours you do and free up some time for you. Xx

Hi amoeba. The 3 hourly feeds are what was introduced by NICU just before we brought them home. The boys started on hourly and then 2 hourly feeds. What is Calan on now? 
Glad you have another week at the school for work and bet it's lovely coming home to Calan at end of the day. 
Hope christening goes well tomorrow, how lovely. Xx

CC mums, do any of you use any apps which track babies development stages? I had all the pregnancy apps to track each week I was pregnant and what to expect etc. Looking at one for babies weeks now. Any good ones please let me know. (Looking for free apps) xx


----------



## Qwerkily

Hi ladies. 
Smiley and Maisie - huge congratulations on the arrival of your little miracles!! I hope you are finding everything ok. 

Snowy I'm so sorry to hear about Lizzie!! I can't imagine how terrifying it has been for you guys. I hope she's back to full health soon xx

Westies fantastic news that you are PUPO. I hope the 2ww speeds by and you are keeping busy and relaxed. 

Cara - glad that you have finished your job now and good luck for Monday. I hope it's an easy transition for you. And good luck for your consultation too. I hope they have some good suggestions for you. 

Amoeba good luck for Calans christening on Sunday. We had a thanksgiving for Aldous two weeks ago and it was wonderful to have all the family there but a very manic day indeed! A little glimpse of what 1st birthday parties may be like!! 

Kalm, hope Ethan is doing well and you managed to get some sleep on DPs birthday. Hope he had a good first one as a dad! 

Amy I hope the car is fixed now and doesn't give you any more trouble. How is the pregnancy going? Are you getting prepared yet?

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is doing well xx

Afm not much to report. Work is going well and Alo is a really lovely boy at the moment. He's such a chubby things these days which I kinda thought would never happen because he was so skinny for the first 6 months. He's definitely done some catching up now he's discovered food!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo Calan now goes anywhere between 3 and 6 hours - the 6hours is during night (occasionally) mostly he's 4/5hours between feeds (but still doesn't feed properly tho) xx

Qwerkily glad to hear Aldous is doing so well xx 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Smileycat

Just a quick one from me. Samuel contracted an infection and we're at the hospital. Initially they thought it was meningitis, but it was quickly ruled out and they now think its strep B. Cam is fine and is being looked after by DH and my mum.  I really miss him and hate that I can't breast feed him, although I am expressing. It has been an awful few days seeing him tube fed and on oxygen etc but he's responding well to the antibiotics. 

Snowy - sorry to read Lizzie has been unwell too. I do hope she's receiving the best care and will be home soon.

Westies -  huge congrats to you and wish you the best for the 2ww. I so want it to be your time.

Big hugs to you all

Xx

P.s not sure about this new format!


----------



## Smileycat

Maisie - forgot to say congrats on the safe arrival of you baby girl! Hope you're all well x


----------



## Smileycat

Beccaboo- pleased you're  home with your boys. We're on 3 hourly feeds too and they are mixed fed. I think establishing a routine is half the battle with twins and so well done! x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Smileycat I'm so sorry to hear Samuel has been ill & is back in hospital   I hope he gets better quickly & you can be reunited as a lovely family again very soon x  

Amoeba exciting that it is Calans christening tomorrow, I hope it goes well & you have a lovely day x  

Qwerkily it sounds like aldous is very cute   I am 18 weeks & think I am still in denial, my stomach gets bigger in the evenings so in my head it could just be food! x   

Beccaboo I bet it is lovely having your boys at home, even if it is a bit full on with the feeding! x  

Cara wishing you lots of luck for starting your new job x  

Westies congratulations on being pupo, I hope those embies are snuggling in x  

Snowy how scary that Lizzie was so ill   I can't imagine how worrying it must have been, I hope she continues to recover & is back to her happy self very soon x  

Kalm I hope you had a nice day as a family on dh's birthday & have managed to catch up on a bit more sleep x  

Hello muchmore, wildflower, Sarah, Lillie, nahla, Maisie & anyone else still reading  

After years of hard work the couple who set up ff have handed it over to a new owner & there do seem to have been a few teething troubles this week, you can get the old layout back by scrolling to the bottom right of the page & clicking on 'visit site' or something  

My car spent 3 days at the garage but because it is an intermittent fault it is difficult to sort out, we think it might be a faulty micro switch in the ignition barrel not turning everything off sometimes which runs the battery down, there is an electrical man who is going to look at it next week but for now the garage have loaned me a power pack which will jump start it without having to charge it up first  

Mum & I did a craft fair today & although it was relatively quiet as the weather was rubbish we did manage to sell some peg dolls, sock monkeys, decorated fabric bags, hanging Christmas decorations, ginger biscuits & other bits


----------



## Beccaboo

Amoeba, mainly 4/5 hours is good. I'm looking forward to a long stretch in the night but might be a way off that yet! Haha xx

Querkily, glad work is well and hope you've settled into the new routine of work and home life now. I imagine after having maternity time off it's difficult to adjust at the start. Glad Aldo is a happy little boy, sure that makes things enjoyable and good boy loving his food. Oooh just think you and some of the other CC babies will be celebrating their 1st birthdays very soon! Xx

Smiley, poor Samuel. So are you still waiting on what exactly it is he has? Must be scary for you and DH and to be split up from Cameron too.  I hope Samuel responds well to antibiotics and recovers quick. These little babies are tough and sure he has great care to get him better. My boys were tube fed most of their stay in NICU/SCBU and although it's not nice to see at least they are getting their feed in their tummies. 
I've just put an update on the twins board but after exclusively BF for nearly 5 weeks I've decided to mix feed. I was getting quite stressed by the fact that Elliot took BF easy which was all good but Dylan not so much and sometimes took breast but other times he just would not feed that way. It meant I was expressing milk to feed to Dylan via the bottle and I felt so much pressure having to express when after a feed I just didn't want to express milk, I wanted to just chill and cuddle the boys or get on and do things. Ive now stopped expressing, they get part formula and part BF. That way I know if Dylan doesn't want breast he's getting something! 
Anyway, big hugs to you and the boys at this time and sure Samuel will be fighting fit again soon. 

Wildflower, how are you? What have you been up too, anything nice or anything nice
Planned? Xx

Nahla, I've caught up a bit now and pleased to hear all is still going well with H. Have you made plans to see him again soon? So what is the situation with you and him now, are you actually in a relationship as opposed to just going on dates? Hope that's not being too nosey! Xx

Muchmore, how's the crafts and writing going? Xx

Amy, I've lost track of weeks since the boys were in hospital, I was in a NICU bubble but  wow 18wks! Where has the last 18wks gone! You're nearing your 20wk scan and half way point! Well done lovely. Xx

Nickynack, if you are still reading how is the adoption process going. If I remember correctly your
Last post said about having an initial meeting?? If so, how did it go? Xx

Kalm, also catching up a bit you said about wedding next year. Whoop, how exciting. What kind of wedding would you like, small and casual or a big wedding. Have you looked at venues? Would Ethan be a little pageboy? 

Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello everyone!
Hmmmmm ... I actually think I like the new mobile layout. Yes, if you don't then you can click on Full Site at the bottom right, but I quite like this. 
Ok so I am crazily behind! Maisie congrats on your little girl. Such fab news! Does she have a name? 'To sure if I've missed it along the way. 
Beccaboo so thrilled to know your home, and that you've made the call to mix feed. It is bound to be less stressful all round. 
Smiley I'm so sorry to hear about little Samuel. I'm praying he recovers quickly and you can all be together again. 
Westies huge congrats on the 2 embies! FX for the pupo bubble!
(Grrr, my phone has forgotten all the fertility jargon and keeps autocorrecting it all!)
Snowy I hope Lizzie is getting stronger by the day. 
Amy it's crazy that you're so far along already! Are you having any symptoms? 
Sarah you are so close too now! You must be getting excited to meet Pierre. 
Cara I hope the new job goes well tomorrow. Enjoy the sane hours, won't you  
Amoeba how was the christening? I hope it went well. 
Hello to everyone else!
AFM ... work is as busy as ever, and I'm 4 weeks off my publisher's deadline so really do need to get my act together a bit. It's not the novel ... it's the other book. 
Work aside, I am ok. I've found myself thinking a lot lately about what it might be like not to have children at all. I don't think that's necessarily because it's the end of our story ... I think it's just me trying to get my head around it, just in case. We still don't feel right about going for adoption at the moment for some reason. I'm not sure why but going with your instinct is often a good plan so that's what we are doing  Maybe it'll feel right to do it sometime in the future. 
Right, I'm falling asleep as I type here so better sign off before I dribble on the iPhone screen


----------



## lillieb87

Hello ladies hope ur all well?

Snowy sorry to hear Lizzie has been unwell..how is she now? 

Smiley congrats on the birth of the boys...how is mummihood treating u? sorry Samuel has been unwell i hope u all get reunited soon it must be very difficult!

Maisie congrats on the birth of ur baby girl...how are u getting on?

Kalm how are u an ethan doing? ur little man must be getting big now...how is the sleep pattern?

ameoba...eeekkk that school sounds very trying! how is Calan? hope the christening went well

sarah....a week tomorrow....super excited for Pierre's arrival!

amy how are u huni) how is lucy? u must b fast approaching ur 20 week scan now? ur nieces an the cereal made me chuckle..my 11 year old nice told me it was fine for her to watch "sausage party" thr other day....erm i don't quite believe u was the reply...cant blame her for trying!! 

muchmore sounds like ur going to be very busy trying to meet ur deadline...

nahla how are things going with the twins? how is it with H?

beccaboo how are the twins? hope.ur settling well at home...tired i would imagine but wouldnt change it for the world i bet!!

hello to everyone else....hope.ur all ok?

afm 33+2 now olaf was estimated at 4lb11 last week an is head down...still on track for sweep on 17th dec (38 weeks) an induction on 19th dec if no movement..eekkk still in disbelief half of the time!! his a little wriggler in an evening most of the time!! counting down til maternity...starting on 16th dec (i am mad i know!) xx


----------



## Nahla

lillie, i cant believe how far You are already! 

Amy, 18 weeks! unbelievable! 

just a short me-post, sorry. Thanks for asking ladies, yes I think Heinz and me are officially a couple. I am going to Hamburg in December for a weekend and christmas/new year he will spend 2 weeks at his parents'/my house... the first time we spend more than 2 days in a row together and I will meet his parents... They have already asked what to buy for christmas for the children😉 
Benny and the twins are doing great thanks for asking. Nele is crawling and stands up at sofa/legs etc. Flo can move forward somehow but isnt crawling properly yet. He can shake his head to say "no" which is too cute and already has got 6 teeth whereas Nele can wave and clap her hands and just has 2 teeth. Benny gors to Kindergarden finally ok... 

good night ladies xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Smiley, how is Samuel now? Is he doing better and have you all been reunited at home yet? I hope so. Xx

Nahla, yippee for you and H, I am so pleased you've moved on to couple status and everything has fallen into place for you. Lovely you will spend Christmas with him too. The twins sound like they are doing great with progress...growing up so quick! And Benny sounds like he is also doing well. Love that you are happy. Xx

Westies, hope the 2ww is treating you well. Have you done anything nice so far to keep you occupied? Xx

Lillie, great that you and Olaf are doing so well and next month you get your extra special present just in time for Christmas. Xx I'm doing well thank you and yes tired! Some days are easier than others! Xx

Muchmore, sounds like you have a lot of writing to do in the next few weeks. I'm sure you will make that deadline. I think you will know when it's time to consider having children and going down the adoption route. It's a big decision to make about adoption and spending that time to think about it sounds a good plan. Xx

Sarah, how are you feeling in preparation for pierres arrival. Looking forward to hearing baby announcement news next week. Xx

Maisie, how's you and your new family of four? Hope little one is well and all is
Going great. 

Wildflower, hope you are ok. I may have missed posts but haven't seen anything from you in a while so hope all ok and you are perhaps just busy with work, Rose and general life! Is Rose looking forward to Christmas? Xx

Amoeba, looking forward to an update on calans christening. Did it go well? How's school work going
This week? 

Hi querkily, snowy , amy, kalm, Helen, nickynack, ljh and all. Hope your week is going well. 
Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sorry for not being on for few days but work is manic 😱😱 christening was a success, and everyone had a fab day with lots of lovely food and cake - Calan unfortunately screamed most of the time. My uncle says all the photos have him screaming but never mind it's done and been told it's lucky to cry when being christened 😇 The reverend was great and did most of the service with him in her arms as she wandered about 😊 

Will catch up later xx


----------



## KALM

Smiley, I was so sorry to read how poorly Samuel was. Nothing more worrying than a sick child. And as you said hard to be away from Cameron too. I hope by now Samuel is back to normal and you are both home again?

Westies, how is the PUPO bubble treating you? Over half way now...I hope you aren't going too crazy symptom spotting, and I'm still keeping everything crossed that this is your time.

Amoeba, glad Calan's christening went well, even if he screamed through it. How are your parents coping looking after him while you are at work? Do they have him at night too so you are not too exhausted for work?

Nahla, so happy for you at how things are working out with H. I love that you acknowledged him in your forum footer too  

Muchmore, I hope you are progressing ok towards your deadline! I think you are right to trust your instinct regarding adoption. If it's the right path for you at some point then I think you would feel that.

Lillie, lovely to hear from you. Crazy lady working right up to near the end! But if you feel ok then at least it gives, you more time with baby begore you go back to work. Have you got hospital bag packed already just in case, and stuff ready at home?

Amy, I hope you haven't had to jumpstart your car too many times?

Oops, little one has just woken from his nap. Will finish posting again later.


----------



## KALM

Ok Back again.

Sarah, hope you are doing ok, not long now!

Maisie, how's your newest addition going?

Wildflower, hope you are well?

Cara, how is the new job?

Qwerkily, glad Alo is settled into nursery. Ethan also is a little more chubby now he's on food, we say he has a little budda belly  it's so cute to see his little rolls when he's sitting naked before a bath! He's still only just under the 50th percentile, but he's gone up as he was tracking the 25th.

Snowy, I hope Lizzie is fully back to her normal self now?

AFM, Ethans sleep is still not great. My mum is going to be here this coming week to help me catch up on sleep again. Sleep deprivation really is a killer. He seems a bit worse this last week, which I'm hoping is just teething related (his front two top and bottom ones are so close now), as opposed to a 8-10 month sleep regression which I've read about.  We both have colds just now unfortunately. He is such a busy boy and hardly still apart from when sleeping. He's just into everything, and constantly pulling himself up to standing on the furniture. In the last week we think he's said Mama, Hello and Woof a couple times (in addition to Dada which he's said for a while). Also trying to sort out wedding stuff. Beccaboo you asked about it - we are getting married in a listed tithe barn, which is by an old Tudor house. Sometimes you get the great hall in the house free on your wedding day too, but it's in use for something else on the day we booked. The place is an educational trust/charity, and all wedding profits go to that, which we liked the idea of.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening all. 

Kalm - Sorry to hear about Ethan's (lack of) sleeping habits, I really think sleep deprivation is one of the hardest things to cope with. Teething and a cold definitely won't be helping. Hope the wedding planning is going well.

Amoeba - Glad the christening went well, and don't worry, babies cry regardless of the event! 

Beccaboo - How are you, DH and the boys settling in together as a family?

Nahla - Glad you and H are so happy  I always think it's funny when twins have completely different preferences/develop at different paces in different areas but then as someone else who has twins said to me once, they're really just siblings who happened to be born at the same time so of course they'll be different.

lillie - I am so excited for Olaf's arrival; it'll be here before you know it!

MuchMore -  Hope your impending deadlines aren't the source of too much stress. And I think going with your instincts sounds like a really positive move.

Amy - Does it feel Christmassy doing craft fairs? DW paints crates/boxes for Christmas so our house is full of red paint, wood stain and wooden crates at the moment and it's starting to feel very festival. Do you have a date for your 20 week scan?

Smileycat - How is Samuel doing now? Auron was tube fed for a while and it's not fun to watch when all you want to do is feed them yourself (be that breast or bottle). Hope he is well on the mend now and you're all home together.

Cara - Good luck for your clinic appointment coming up soon. 

Snowy - How is Lizzie doing now?

Hope everyone else is well, sorry to anyone I have missed.

Bit of a mad couple of days for me. Pierre was being a pickle on Thu morning so I had to go into hospital for reduced movements monitoring; obviously as soon as we got there, she decided it was time for a party.  Movements then fine for the rest of the day but overnight I started to get lots of pain and what felt like the beginnings of contractions. Panicked (I'm not supposed to labour) and called my mum, who lives 3 hours away and chucked all her stuff in the car to come up early.  Phoned the hospital Fri morning and they said to come back in and they'd have a look. A delightful cervix examination from the roughest midwife in Yorkshire said 'no signs of labour' and no pain since so I'm still booked for my c section on Tue.  No more surprises please.


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning CCs so tomorrow is the OTD given by my clinic (11dp5dt) and we decided I should test this morning and I got a visible but faint second line on a FRER. Don't know whether to laugh or cry! It's definiately not a 'big fat positive'. I guess we'll just have to wait and see what the HCG level is when I do my blood test tomorrow. Pleased that it's not a stark BFN like the previous five cycles but at the same time I'm not willing to get my hopes up too much in case it's a repeat of the natural CP I had in December 2013. I'll let you know when I get the HCG result tomorrow x

I hope everyone is OK. Enjoy your Sundays xx


----------



## Qwerkily

Westies that's such great news!!!! Congratulations, I hope so much that this is your turn, all my fingers and toes are crossed for you xxx

Sarah, sorry to hear Pierre is giving you the runaround! I hope she stays put till Tuesday! How exciting that you will meet your little girl! Xx

Hi everyone else, I'll do some proper catching up later today xx


----------



## KALM

Ooh Westies...fab news, but understand the cautiousness. Everything crossed for a good HCG and a stronger second line in the coming days. It really has to be your time now, so am believing hard for you that this is the one (or two!) that you'll be holding in your arms in 9 months.


----------



## Nahla

Westies, fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies everything crossed for you. A line is a line to quote my GP, as mine were faint when first tested. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Westies congratulations on your bfp, I hope the hcg test tomorrow goes well & provides some reassurance x   

Beccaboo how are you getting on? I bet it is amazing having the twins at home even if it is hard work trying to look after two babies x  

Muchmore how is the writing going? I hope you manage to meet the deadline   I think you are right about trusting your instinct, sometimes it is the best thing to do x  

Lillie is was nice to hear from you   I bet your nieces are getting excited about Olaf's arrival!   so exciting that you only have a few weeks left, I do think you are a little bit crazy working up to 38 weeks! x  

Nahla great that things are going so well with H, I hope you have a lovely weekend together in December, fab that you will get to see more of each other over Christmas/new year   it sounds like the twins are doing really well, I hope benny enjoys kindergarten x  

Amoeba great that the christening went well even if calan wasn't very impressed by it all! I hope the agency has managed to find you a nice school to work at where children don't lock you in the toilet! x  

Kalm I'm sorry to hear Ethan hasn't been sleeping well & you have had colds   I bet it is amazing seeing how much Ethan is developing with being more mobile & saying different words   I hope the wedding planning is going well & you manage to catch up on some sleep when you mum is visiting x  

Sarah sorry to hear Pierre was worrying you last week   So exciting that you will be meeting her very soon, wishing you lots of luck for Tuesday x  

Qwerkily I hope you are getting on ok x  

Smileycat how are you doing? I hope you are recovering from your cs & both the boys are doing well x  

Snowy how are you & Lizzie? I hope she has fully recovered now x  

Cara how is the new job going? I hope you are settling in ok x  

Wildflower how are you getting on? I hope you are doing ok & that rose is still enjoying school x  

Hello Helen, nickynack, ljh & anyone else I have missed  

We did another craft fair yesterday & it was busier that the first one & we sold quite a few bits   I bought an orange teddy bear ring from the stall next to us, I think it was aimed at younger customers but it was adjustable & orange so I thought I might need it!   fortunately I haven't had to jump start my car & I have dropped it off tonight with a friends brother who is going to take it to a garage he works at to see if they can find out what is going on so hopefully they will be able to sort it out   I have a consultant appointment this Wednesday & my 20 week scan the following week on 30th November, hopefully that will make it seem a bit more real!  

Only 5 weeks until Christmas! x


----------



## Beccaboo

Westies, that sounds like very good news that the test shows something and lets hope the hcg test shows good
results. I can see why you are being cautious but will keep fx that things in these early days progress in the right direction. Xx

Amy, you can never have enough orange things.... the belief in the orange has paid off so far! Hope the consultant and 20wk scan appointment go well. Still can't believe you are nearly 20wks though, my goodness that has just flown by! Are you doing any exercise or have you stopped for now? Xx

Sarah, good luck again for Tuesday incase I don't post again before your DD. I will keep an eye out for news. Soon you will be meeting your little girl! Xx

Kalm, a lovely barn sounds great for wedding and like you say the idea of profits go to the trust is nice. Hope things help In the sleep department with your mum being there to help, yippee for supportive parents.  
I've been trying to have a couple of 20mins naps during the day when the boys are sleeping which works wonders for me but I know not everyone is very good at napping plus I guess it depends on if the babies let you nap! 

Amoeba, glad calans christening last week went well. Babies are never quiet when you want them to be are they! Haha. Calan was probably thinking this is my day and I'm going make all the noise I like! 

Hello everyone else, 

Tomorrow my DH goes back to work after two weeks off. He worked while the boys were in neonatal then took his paternity leave when Elliot and Dylan came home. It's been great having him home and we've been out and about to parents, took them to the coast for a lovely walk, the two weeks have just gone too quick!
Will let you  know how it goes flying solo as of tomorrow! I've arranged seeing friends and if weather ok will walk them into city to meet DH for lunch. 
Although we have been out and about (which I think has kept me sane) it is such hard work than I ever imagined. I often wonder who an earth thought I could handle two babies! 
I had a little melt down early last week to my mum, mainly because I just didn't feel like me. It was as if the last 6weeks I have been in a bubble of daily neonatal trips where I didn't do or go anywhere else and then 2wks settling into a routine at home I had these feelings of missing the things I used to do. I know that sounds really selfish as obviously my life has changed now and the boys are my priority but it's such a life changer of me. 
Luckily my parents are so great and I know this might sound a bit selfish again but after my postnatal check up I'm looking forward to getting back to running and some exercise classes where I can meet my gym friends. I know I won't be able to do the amount I was doing before and plus with lack of sleep but for me I need to get a little part of me back as well as being a mum, which I do absolutely love. 

I also think lack of sleep in the night makes me go a little mad, DH too! We keep waking up thinking we have fallen asleep holding the babies and searching the bed for them, realising that they are sound asleep in their Moses baskets! Dh also woke up searching for bottles! Haha. 

Xx


----------



## Qwerkily

Hi ladies,

This will probably be a quick one as I'm falling asleep as I type! Aldous has been hard work today. A combination of a cold and more teeth has made him a bit of a monster and it has wiped me out. 

Beccaboo I just wanted to say you don't need to apologise for anything! All your feelings are totally normal and healthy! I joined a choir when Alo was 5 weeks old just so I could have some completely baby free distraction time. I really needed just 1 hour a week to be "normal". Sounds like you are doing a fab job anyway, hope this week goes well with dh back at work. 

Amy sounds like fun doing the craft fairs. I love the sound of the orange teddy bear. Clementine all the way! Very exciting to be nearly half way - you're right, I'm sure it will start to feel very real indeed now. 

Smiley I hope the boys are both doing well. How are you doing settling into a "routine" (I put it in quotes because many people swear by them but we didn't get anywhere close to a routine till at least 6 months!!)

Cara I hope the job is good and you have met some nice new colleagues. 

Snowy how is Lizzie doing? I hope she's back to her normal self. I hope work is going well too and you're finding the juggle ok. It's definitely a different pace again isn't it!

Amoeba glad that the christening was good. They say that a crying baby signifies the devil leaving their body so it's supposed to be good! Aldous cried at his thanksgiving but that's because I scratched him with my nail by accident during the service! 

Kalm I really feel for you with the sleep. I have my fingers crossed that it improves soon. You will look back one day and it will seem like such a hazy memory. I know that doesn't help now but it will get better. 

Nahla it's lovely to hear what the babies are getting up to. It must be so strange with twins because they amplify just how different two babies can be in terms of their development and personalities. Sounds like you have a really lovely family unit now though xx

Muchmore I think you have such a wonderful outlook. I definitely had days when we were struggling to conceive where I wondered what life would be like without kids and while my priority was always to have a family, I also thought it would be a different type of exciting adventure. I'm sure you will know when the time is right what will work for you. 

Lillie sounds like Olaf is doing fab and will be in your arms in no time! I had planned to work up to 39.5 weeks but only made it to 36 as my waters broke at work! Make sure you take it easy from here on! 

Apologies everyone else but I'm definitely flagging now and since the boy is sleeping, I should be too!


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks for all of the messages of support. Sorry for lack of personals recently too. BFN this morning (11dp5dt). Lots of tears. Going to go have the bloods tests anyway but won't waste money on intralipids. I had a very vivid dream last night that AF was on its way to the point that I thought there was going to be blood when I went to the toilet. There wasn't but it was horrible. Now unsure whether it was a CP or I just tested a fraction too early and caught the tail end of Monday's Trigger Shot? (Have been taking HCG shots in the 2WW as directed by my clinic - last one taken Monday lunch time and tested Sunday morning!?). Feel very teary and disappointed. I also feel terrible for DH who has to now get ready and go to work which is why we tested yesterday to try and avoid this situation. I just don't know what else to try. I feel like something must be being missed. What are the chances of six BFNs? There must be something else more than just bad luck, surely? I know we have our two frosties and a further fresh cycle but I don't know whether to just plough on or whether to pause and look for answers again before wasting any more embryos I've been so strong over the last five years but this is getting too much now xx


----------



## CaraJ

Westies I am so very sorry. Huge hugs to you lovely! I can't imagine how draining this must be for you. I would suggest pausing and looking for answers but it's totally up to you. We're only 3 embryos in but I totally get the worry of ploughing on and wasting embryos. Look after yourself lovely!


----------



## Amy76

Westies I am so very sorry   I know there aren't any words that will make you feel any better at the moment so I'm just sending hugs for now x


----------



## KALM

Oh no no no NO!  I'm so very sorry westies. Sending   I wish there were words to make it easier.


----------



## Amoeba1705

No no no, that's not allowed 😢😢😢 westies am so sorry sending hugs xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks ladies  blood test HCG level was 3 today so BFN confirmed. Going to have a large glass of wine or two tonight and a warm bath. Not sure what our next step is but will let you know x


----------



## Qwerkily

Oh westies I'm heartbroken for you. I'm so sorry. I was so convinced it was your time. Big big hugs and take some time to be good to yourself. You definitely need and deserve it.


----------



## Beccaboo

Westies, so sorry to read this. Sending lots of hugs your way. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Sarah good luck for tomorrow, I'm looking forwards to hearing about pierres arrival! x  

Westies sending you another hug x


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi everyone,

Really sorry Westies. I thought this was your time too.

Sarah - sorry to hear about all the worry. Hopefully Pierre has stayed put. Good luck for tomorrow. Hope it all goes smoothly and looking forward to hearing all about it


----------



## Nahla

Westies, I am sooo very sorry. Life is just unfair. I was sure it was your time.  
re. waiting and looking for answers, I would probably just go ahead with the next cycle. I am sure sometimes it is just bad luck. I am convinced that stress reduction can help ( easy to say I know). I myself had 5 BFN s before I got pregnant for the first time. I was also convinced there was something wrong, but finally there wasnt. The other thing that I strongly believe in is TSH. I dont remember how was yours but I am convinced that a tsh below 1 or 1.5 can improve things. And the trigger shots...well, I did not take repeated shots but I used 1.5 times the normal dose and I also triggered in my frozen cycle which resulted in my twins. I just did it without telling anyone because I thought they would laugh about me..... 

Beccaboo, I am sure you will manage, because so did I. but an au pair is quite a smart solution, because things dont get easier once they start to crawl I can tell You. Nele is just everywhere and needs someone constantly looking after her otherwise she hurts herself too often....

sarah, fxxx for tomorrow!


----------



## Snowy white1

Some more personals...

Kalm - sorry to hear the sleep is such a killer. I had 4 nights of terrible sleep while L was in hospital and I thought of you having to cope with lack of sleep for so many months.
Great that Ethan is talking so much. Still not sure what Lizzie is saying but she seems to know! 
Wedding venue sounds great. Will Ethan carry the ring or have a little job to do?

Amoeba - glad the christening went well (apart from the screaming). Hope things are going well at work and there have been no more toilet mishaps.

Muchmore - hope the writing is going well with the deadline looming.

Nahla - glad things are going well with the man. Can't believe you've managed to start a relationship and look after 3 kids. Impressive!

Smiley - hope Samuel is ok now and you're all together again. It's so worrying when they're ill.

Beccaboo - great that you're getting into a feeding routine with the boys - as you say, I guess it's a must with twins. I found having a routine really helped me. I'm sure babies are meant to sleep when they're tired and eat when they're hungry but mine didn't seem to get that memo, so a routine helped.
Feeding must be so tough with two. I also gave up expressing and did mix feeding as I found I didn't have a minute spare between feeding and expressing, and that was just with one. I had this crazy bra thing that meant I could express hands free (so I could hold her/ feed her at the same time) and then I just thought "no, this is too far!"
I felt much like you at the beginning (and still do sometimes). I'm incredibly grateful and I love her to bits but sometimes it's so hard and I do miss some aspects of my pre-baby life. It's awful as you feel so guilty for feeling like that (especially given how much we wanted these babies) but it's only natural I think. All those hormones and the lack of sleep don't do much for your mood!
I struggled a lot feeling like I didn't really know what I was doing as a mum. You never really know if you're doing the right thing and sometimes it's impossible to work out why they keep crying! I will say though that it does just get better and better as the weeks and months go by (although there are still bad days every now and then).
Good luck flying solo. I'm sure you'll be amazing.

Querkily - hope Alo is back to being a cheeky, happy chappie today. Being back at work is good on one hand but sucks on the other. I feel a bit like I'm doing a crap job at work and at being a mum but I do enjoy some 'me' time. Once I get used to the juggling act I'm sure it will be fine but it does make me question if we could ever have a second one.

Amy - loving your latest orange efforts. Will you find out the gender at your scan?

Hi to everyone else. Hope your weeks have started well.

AFM - Lizzie is back to normal, except for a bad cough. She took ages to recover and wasn't drinking anything for a while. Had to sneak milk into everything I could find to make sure she got enough. Even ended up syringe feeding her at one point which she did not enjoy. Now she's eating like a horse but still only drinking the bare minimum of milk. I think perhaps she's just more into real food. Can't believe she'll be 10 months tomorrow. Soon I won't have a baby, I'll have a toddler!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah good luck for tomorrow, can't wait to hear baby news xx 

Snowy glad to hear Lizzie is on the mend, hope her milk intake increases again xx

Kalm sorry to hear you're still having sleep issues with ethan, hope you managed some sleep Whilst your mum was there xx 

Hi to everyone else. Xxx 

Afm Calan is to be weaned now (17+3 tomorrow) under instruction from his paediatrician. We saw dietician today who went through it all and things to avoid once he gets passed the porridge and veg purée stage...he needs to be both dairy and soya free. I've to keep a diary too so we know what foods he's had and what (if any) reaction occurred as there is a chance of other allergies. We see his paediatrician on 8th Dec when hopefully we'll get some extra meds for his reflux as he's really struggling. One of the reasons for early weaning is his feed refusal and therefore to use his formula in food so he takes it that way; they also think it might help his reflux...We start this tomorrow. I spent 3 w in the same school and no more toilet locking episodes. Wasn't working today with Calan having hospital and no idea if I had work for tomorrow - to wait on a call in morning 🤔😖 x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh Westies I'm so sorry and my heart goes out to you. This is a tough and cruel business for sure. Thinking of you and Dh as you plan next steps. 
Sarah, all the best for tomorrow  
Hi to everyone else and forgive the brief post. So far so good with the writing but there's a way to go yet.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Just a quickie from me to say Pierre made her entrance this morning; Ember Elizabeth arrived at 10:30am weighing 8lb 7oz.


----------



## KALM

Aw what a beautiful name Sarah! I've not heard Ember before, but it's gorgeous! Hope you are both doing well and A is excited to see his little sister


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww congratulations Sarah


----------



## Amy76

Massive congratulations Sarah, hooray for another clementine baby!        I hope you are both doing well x


----------



## Snowy white1

Congrats Sarah. Lovely name (especially middle name 😉). Hope recovery goes well.


----------



## Qwerkily

Huge congrats Sarah!! Wonderful news and a beautiful name xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh Sarah! So many congrats to you and DW  I absolutely love the name Ember.


----------



## CaraJ

Huge congratulations Sarah and welcome to the cc clan Ember!


----------



## Smileycat

Congratulations Sarah!  Fantastic news and such a lovely name. Hope you're enjoying being a family of 4!

Sorry I haven't posted for a while. Samuel and I were in hospital in isolation until he improved  and then he was discharged and we had to attend hospital for daily antibiotics by IV. It has been a tough 2 weeks,  back and forth to the hospital but I am pleased that Samuel is doing much better now. His weight is still on the low side so we need to work on that. Cam is thriving, he's a good weight and is very alert. . We have them on 3 hourly fees routine which seems to be working! 

My mum will be staying with us for the next two weeks so I'll have time to catch up on how you're all doing.
Lots of love and thanks for all your well wishes
Xx


----------



## wildflower

Hello Ccs!
Sarah how is the lovely Ember doing? Is A digging having a sister?.
Smiley wow that sounds like a trial. Glad that Samuel is doing better now and hopefully he'll catch up with his brother in time.

Amy how are you? Can you tell me how to get back to the new style mobile site? I found it disorienting so escaped back to the old style. Really I'd like to move between them, but I can't see how to return to the mobile version.?

Westies hugs for your recent sad news. Have you had any advice on whether this might have been a cp or not? I keep thinking of you, I wish we could go to the pub and rant about infertility, cry, hug and so on. xxx

Snowy how is Lizzy's cough now? I hope she is well.

Beccaboo how's things with you? I think what you said about losing yourself is every mums experience. You know it's coming but it's still an overwhelming thing. It might help once you are able to get back to doing some running. That might still feel forever away but it will happen eventually.

Cara how is the new job? X

Amoeba how is the weaning going?

Muchmore will you meet your deadline?!

Nahla how are your three?

Lillie how are you doing?!

Hi to anyone I've missed and sorry for any typos, as I'm on my phone.
As for me, Rose is enjoying school, we see looking forward to Christmas. Our schedule feels busy but we have time for lots of playing at home so it's all good. I've been trying to work out how to do holidays now we have to go in school holiday times, which I'm finding a bit of a conundrum. I recently finished sewing my summer top I started in the summer, yep very seasonal! I love it though and will make another in white.I really need a good knitting pattern now, maybe I'll get that done for summer!

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Wildflower glad you managed to finish summer top, it will be perfect for next year 😃. Xx

Smiley glad Samuel is doing much better and that cam is doing well too; must've been such a stressful few weeks with Samuel xx

Beccaboo how's it going being a family of 4? Xx

Sarah hope Ember is settling in at home and A is loving being a big brother xx

Hi to all the ccs and hope you're all ok xx  

AFM weaning isn't going great 😧 So far we've tried rice and porridge both of which he has reacted to. Going to give him a few days on formula only then will try a veg purée but if no success with that then will stop trying until we see paediatrician on 8th Dec. I've had only 1 day work this week so hoping more comes in otherwise not sure how will pay bills in December 😫🤔 x


----------



## Snowy white1

Amoeba - sorry to hear the weaning isn't going well. It's tough if he can't have baby rice or porridge. Hope you have more luck with veg. Sweet potato purée is a favourite in our household. Do they think he'll grow out of the allergies? A baby from my NCT group has an egg allergy but they said she'll grow out of it.

Smiley - sorry to hear Sam was so poorly for so long. Must have been a tough few weeks. Glad he's on the mend now though. I'm sure he will beef up soon. Hopefully you'll get a bit of rest when your mum's staying.

Sarah - hope you're getting on ok with Ember and the lack of sleep isn't too much.

Amy - good luck with the 20 week scan

Wildflower - glad Rose is enjoying school. She must feel like a real grown up girl now she's at school. I guess holidays are going to get a lot more expensive now. I'm shocked at how much they put the prices up by.

AFM - Lizzie back to normal now (a bit of snot and a cough seems to be normal for her these days). She's back to her cheeky, chatty self and is all over the place, chasing the cat around and climbing all the furniture. She still loves nursery and is thrilled each morning when i drop her off, mainly because she gets toast as soon as she arrives.


----------



## KALM

Ha Snowy, that made me chuckle that Lizzy likes nursery due to toast! Ethan also has a runny nose just now, I'm not sure if it's the end of his cold or teething. He has his front middle 2 teeth in now (thankfully painlessly) and his top middle ones are really close, so his fang look will soon go!

Amoeba, don't baby rice and porridge both have milk/lactose in (unless dietician gave you a special kind)? In which case it wouldn't seem surprising that Calan reacted to them. I never gave Ethan either as I prefer to do things as natural as possible, and didn't like what I read online about them. Everything crossed he will be better with puréed veg and fruit. Butternut squash and pear (mixed) was Ethan's particular favourite. It must be tough with food being such a struggle for him, poor little thing. Do you or your ex have any CMPA in the family? I wondered if they think it's genetic or know what causes it? Sorry to hear about lack of work.. could you look for other temping work in the short term if teaching jobs aren't coming through? I'd have thought in the run up to xmas there would be at least retail work going? 

Wildflower, you'll have to post your top picture in our social media group! What sort of knitting pattern are you after? I want to start a little knitted jumper for Ethan, he had so many knitted by his Nanny and her friends to start with, but I think he needs at least one made by his mummy! Or I'm also wanting to learn to crochet to make him a beanie hat.

Smiley, so pleased you are home now, and can't imagine what a palava it must have been to have to go to hospital every day. You might want to consider baby probiotics for Samuel after all those antibiotics, since they kill the good stuff as well as the bad. I used the Optibac brand (for baby), for Ethan and I'm sure it contributed to his eczema pretty much going now. Hopefully now he's home he will soon start to thrive as much as Cam. Glad your mum is with you for a bit, grandma help is awesome! DP and I had our first night out in probably 10 months last night, while grandma babysat. We went to the cinema. It felt so exciting to be out in the evening!

Cara, how is the new job?

Westies, hope you and DH are bearing up as best as possible. I second Wildflowers comment about how nice it would be to all go to the pub together!

Back in a bit for more as Ethan just woke up...


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm there's no allergies on my side and as far as aware there's none on ex's side either so not sure where Calan gets his from, but apparently he had them when inside me as that's why he had horrendous hiccups almost 24/7!! The rice is a 'may contain traces of milk' as made in same factory as milk products but fir porridge I used plain oats that were blitzed down as all baby porridge contains or may contain milk. Think we're going to try sweet potato tomorrow. How's Ethan doing with his sleep pattern now? Xx

Snowy he should grow out the allergies but as he has immune response (IgE) then it might not be until he's 5 or maybe he'll always be dairy free🤔 Glad to hear Lizzie is back to normal and enjoys going to nursery so much xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amoeba - Good luck trying Calan with some veg tomorrow. Auron loved sweet potato as a baby, good call. I'm with Kalm on avoiding things like baby rice and porridge where possible anyway so I don't think he's missing much in that respect. I hope he does grow out of it.

Snowy - Glad Lizzie is doing a lot better. I like anywhere with toast as well. 

wildflower - Good to hear how you're doing and that Rose is enjoying school. If getting a jumper done while it's still winter is a bit ambitious, you could always go for a nice pair of warm socks!

Smileycat - Glad Samuel is doing much better. What you've had to go through sounds so scary but it's great that you're coming out the other side. 

We left hospital on Thu morning so only in for two days; recovery is going really well so far. Ember is feeding like a trooper, such a difference to the difficulties we had with Auron, though she has lost a little more weight than they'd like so she's being weighed again on Wed. A is adjusting to having a baby sister; he's a little jealous I think but he's mostly gentle with her, the main problem he's having is he wants things *right now this second* and can't understand why I can't get them for him immediately if I'm doing something with E. He'll get there.


----------



## CaraJ

Hey all, will post personals later on this evening. Just wanted to say we had our recurrent loss appointment today. Could have saved the nhs the cost of our appointment if they'd given us the forms for blood tests at referral as that's all they did today! He did say that even if the clotting tests didn't show anything he'd probably treat me as if they had as I've miscarried two chromosomally normal embryos. So I'm now 7vials of blood lighter and have to wait till early Jan for results. Still not decided if we'll do immune testing.
Out to dinner with DH to debrief will post personals when home.


----------



## Qwerkily

Very quick one to just say if you haven't seen it already, I just watched quite an interesting Panorama from yesterday on fertility treatments. It was fairly anti about add-ons. I thought they were a bit biased to the research side and  focussed too much on the immune issue (Cara - definitely watch!) and not so much on some of the others (scratch, glue etc) but as I scientist myself I totally agree that the process of selling unproven treatment is unacceptable. An interesting watch for sure!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I watched with interest, though we didn't have any immunes treatment etc we did use the time lapse imaging technology this last time. Apparently it's no more likely to result in a positive cycle but I firmly believe we wouldn't have Ember without it. Our consultant was on at the end of it, lovely man.


----------



## KALM

Just a note on that time lapse stuff (I can't remember the actual name for it), I was interested to know that how it actually helps is not to do with it being a benefit of not disturbing the embryos to check on them, but actually giving the embryologist better information to pick the best ones for implantation.  If several Embys get to the same number of cells, they can watch the replay to see how they divided and got there, as it isn't always the same, and the ones that went nicely 1, 2, 4 etc are better than some that might divide and grow a bit more erratically. And statistically the ones that grow and divide a certain way are more likely to result in a positive cycle than the erratic growing ones.

Thought the evil AF was about to return yesterday for the first time in probably 20 months, I was mega out of sorts and had stomach like cramps, but thankfully not! Maybe just my body starting to psyche itself up though and it will appear properly next month...

I was away from Ethan for 6 hours in the day today (at a work keep in touch day thing) which was he longest yet... And he did fab with grandma and hardly seemed to miss me! 

Hugs to all.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Kalm I'm sure Ethan did miss you but it must be nice to know he is happy spending time with his grandma & I'm sure she loved it x  

Cara I hope the new job is going well x  

Qwerkily there is a thread on here somewhere about the panorama programme, I was too busy watching I'm a celebrity to see it! x  

Sarah I hope things are going well with ember & you are recovering from your cs x  

Amoeba I hope you have managed to get some more work & introducing calan to the sweet potato goes well x  

Snowy great that Lizzie is back to her happy chatty self, I love that likes nursery for the toast!   I hope you cat doesn't mind being chased! x  

Wildflower I will try to find out how you switch to the new layout   great that rose is enjoying school, well done on finishing your top, I would love to see a picture if you get chance to post one x  

Smileycat sorry to hear you have had a difficult time with Samuel, I hope he is doing well at the moment x  

Beccaboo I hope you are getting on ok with the twins with dh being back at work x  

Lillie not long now until you meet Olaf! x  

Westies I hope penny is able to come up with a plan for you x  

Muchmore how is the writing going? I hope you are able to meet your deadline x  

Hello Maisie, Nahla, nickynack & anyone else still reading  

I have come down to Portsmouth for the weekend to visit my sister & nieces & hopefully get some Christmas shopping done. My youngest niece has made me a calendar with pictures of all the things I like on - chocolate, furry boots, my labradors, a cup of tea & extra chewing gum - it is fab!   I'm still in denial but had my 20 week scan & our little girl is doing ok!


----------



## Qwerkily

Ooh Amy!!! A little girl!!! Fantastic news!!!!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations Amy, lovely news!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news Amy


----------



## Snowy white1

Congrats Amy - lovely news. I'm sure your nieces can't wait to have a little girl cousin


----------



## Beccaboo

Hiya, how's everyone doing....getting Christmassy, it is December after all! I'm super excited about it this year with the boys although they won't have a clue what it's all about! 

Amy, yay to a little girl. When is your due date again? So so glad all is ok. Makes me so happy. Xx

Kalm, I saw the panorama programme on repeat as funnily enough it was on at about 3am when I was doing a feed! It was interesting watch. How was the work day? My company do similar, I can take up to 10 in the course of my year off. I think it's a good idea and will use them up next year. Plus I get paid for them, always a bonus! Glad grandma on hand to look after Ethan. Xx

Sarah, how's ember doing? How did you come up with that name out of interest, I've not seen it before and I looked up loads of name options online when we were picking names. I like it.  xx

Cara, hopefully you can take some time over Xmas to enjoy it and make some decisions on what you want to do in the new year. Fresh start for you and hope 2017 brings you what you want. Xx

Amoeba how did the sweet potato go down with Calan? Have you tried anything else. So I presume you still giving him milk alongside the weening? How's work, have you still got work in lead up to Xmas? Xx

Snowywhite, glad Lizzie is back to her normal cheeky self  it must be awful to see them ill. Especially when you juggling work too. Glad she enjoys the toast at nursery! Xx

Smiley, glad to hear Samuel is better. Must have been tough. Similarly to my boys Elliot is chunking up well, near 8lb and Dylan still on the smaller side but when I think he was 3lb3 when born and is now a 6lb'er! Glad you Mum has been a help. 

Wildflower, glad all is great with you and good work on finishing the top. A pub meet up would be great wouldn't it, a shame we are not all nearer to each other. I think we must arrange a meet up of the CC'S at some point, we've been chatting for so long now! I also think Sarah's idea of making some winter socks is a good one! Xx

Nahla, hope you and family ok and all good with Mr H! xx

Querkily, hope you are ok. Busy no doubt. Are you looking forward to first Xmas with aldous! Xx

Lillie, not long to go now lovely, how are you feeling? Any signs of movement! Lovely you will have your Xmas baby soon! Xx

Westies, hope things are ok as they can be with you. Isn't it yours and DH anniversary soon, I remember it being near Christmas time? Xx

Muchmore, how are you. Working hard no doubt! Did you meet the deadlines for the book? Will you be taking time off over Xmas? Xx

Maisie, how's the little one and you too! Xx

Afm, boys are 8wks today. I went out last night for a meal with my work colleagues and missed Elliot and Dylan so much and couldn't wait to get home. They seem to be going through an unsettled period, maybe it's a growth stage. It seems they are more aware but yet too little to be interested in much so it's differcilt to keep them entertained. I've noticed they are awake much more now. Night times are ok, on 3hr feed routine still and the boys stir at these times so seems to be working ok. Last night however seemed like I was up constantly as they were little munchkins and didn't want to sleep! 
My parents are fab especially my dad who we call grandpops! He's retired so really helps me out with them by just popping in at a feed time when I'm on my own or I spend the day at parents which gives me a little break. Have seen quite a few friends too with their boys. I start a few groups in January, a baby yoga and a nurture group which is set up for premature babies, involves  some baby massage sessions and some sensory play. It's nice as some of the mums I met in NICU are going. 
I have my 8wk check up on Thursday and boys have their jabs too. I hope I am given the all ok to do some exercise although I've been power walking with the double buggy and that last good exercise! Kalm, you mentioned af came for you, it came for me this week already so you did well to go all this time without it. I didn't think I'd get an af this soon after birth. 
Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Glad you're getting help from your parents Beccaboo, must make life a lot easier if DH is at work and you have double trouble to take care of! Ember was a little pickle last night so I didn't get any sleep until I let her sleep on me. Every time I put her down, her little eyes would ping open 

I saw the name on a winter baby names list if I remember right; it didn't jump out straight away but after we were to-ing and fro-ing over names and couldn't agree, I said 'well, what about Ember?' and it turned out to be the only name we could agree on for a girl. I also found this quote online from another Ember mummy and it sealed the deal: “We came up with the idea while watching a campfire going out. It was so beautiful, but it had so much potential. It did not flaunt it's strength, but it demanded respect. And no one wanted to leave before it was gone.”

Ember was the only one of ten embryos to make it. Her name feels sort of fitting because she was the little spark that stayed.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo can't believe the boys are 8w already - time really does fly. Glad you're all doing well xx

Sarah thats such a lovely way of coming up with Ember's name and it is so fitting xx

Kalm hope it wasn't too hard being away from Ethan, and I'm sure he did miss you xx

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok xx

We managed 3 days on sweet potato, by end of third day Calan had a slightly puffy and red left eye; during all 3 days he was even more grumbly than normal ...not sure if he's had a slight reaction 🤔 We've just had our second day of potato but now he's turning away when sees spoon coming and clamps jaws shut; worried he's going to refuse solids as this is how his bottle feeding aversion started, so perhaps he's been in pain with the solids we've tried so far. He is taking his normal milk feeds which range between 2oz and 6oz but his sickness has increased 😷 See paediatrician on Thursday so hopefully they will have a new or an improved plan for the way forward. 
Positively he has rolled from his back to his front - doesn't get tummy time due to his reflux so can't roll from front to back but he shouted from cot last night and this was because he got stuck on tummy 😂😂


----------



## Beccaboo

Sarah, I love that and yes it just seems so fitting to name your daughter that. How lovely to have a meaning behind a name too. 
It funny how they seem to sense we've walked away when we think they've settled!

amoeba, Dylan's a one for clamping his lips shut when he's had enough and I want him to take more as he needs to put on the weight. It's like he looks at me and says no I won't take any more! It's difficult when you want to just make eating a positive experience for them. Hope there is an improved plan for you after Thursday. Xx


----------



## KALM

Aw Sarah, I love the choosing the name story and the quote from the other ember mum! It is very fitting. Sorry you were up a lot last night. I well remember nights like that when the only way to sleep was with Ethan on me. It's often not too different now apart from he lays beside me and wriggles more! 

Amoeba, poor little Calan. I've read mixed things about early weaning, some that say babies guts just aren't ready for more solid food that young, and others that say it is fine. Obviously you are led by your dietician, but it's hard to know what's right. If it were me I would be really tempted to go on the human milk for human babies site and find someone who is off dairy so their milk is ok, and just try it out to see how he takes it, or if he does at all I guess. From a breastfeeding group I'm on I get the impression there are a lot of babies with CMPA and a lot of mums who do specifically go dairy free for that reason. I appreciate it may not be for you of course, I just wondered if he might tolerate that better, it being made naturally for babies and all. I think there are social media groups for mums with babies with CMPA, if you haven't found them already it might be someone there has tried something that you haven't yet, or that your dietician hasn't thought of? Just trying to think of ideas to help your little guy.

Beccaboo, wow a night out already! I'm impressed. Benefits of bottle feeding. I wish Ethan had taken to one earlier but he loved the boob too much  he's better now though and will take expressed milk, if he's in the mood! I  now going to try to get him to take expressed every lunch, so he's in the habit for when I return to work.  My AF didn't actually turn up yet, hurrah. It's weird how our bodies react differently as to when it decides to return. So great you have your dads help and he'll get a good bond with the boys. Do the drs still advise jabs at 8 weeks for premature babies, I thought they might make it later? Whilst I know controversial for many, after a lot of research, and still ongoing, we haven't vaccinated as yet. 

Anyways, I need to get ready for bed, sorry for no more personals just now.


----------



## Nahla

Hi lovely ladies

just a quick note: 

Amy, congrats on your baby girl... 

Amoeba, I would give Calan tummy time in any case. maybe before feeds? It is soo important to help him learn to lift his head, I am talking from my own experience. My big boy had this muscle weakness and had physiotherapy. Tummy time really is essential. 

afm; having a bad cold, apart from this everything ok, both babies are crawling, next weekend going to see H again. 

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nahla I can't give Calan tummy time, it causes too much pain (hv agrees as it just totally distresses him) but he does have very good head control though.  Hope you're over the cold quickly and yey to Nele and Flo crawling ☺☺ 

Kalm I'm on a social media page and gets lots of advice etc from there, it's where I get a lot if information/suggestions ready to go to health professionals with. Hope wriggly Ethan is sleeping well and his wriggles don't keep you awake too much xx

Beccaboo hope Dylan's feeding improves. I've been told just to let Calan take what he wants, despite it being below what he should take, as he's growing & hitting milestones, as well as following a weight centile; it is hard though when he only takes 2oz and should be taking 6oz but got to go with what he "says" xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello all! 
It's crazy o'clock at night and I've just finished a chapter but really wanted to just come on and say hello and I'm still reading. 
Massive congrats on finding out it's a girl, Amy!
I'm glad the rest of you are doing well, and that baby clems are coming on nicely 
25,500 words down, 16,000 to go ... by a week on Wednesday. Aaaaaaaarrrrrgh! But then Christmas ... yay!!


----------



## Qwerkily

Hi clems. Apologies for the me post today but it's been a fairly crazy 24 hours and i really need to share!!
I'll cut to the chase. After only one period (and not much 'marital activity' on account of the small one!) I seem to be pregnant!! We weren't actively trying but we weren't preventing either so I'm still a little in shock and not entirely sure how far along I am which is a very different situation to last time!!
I hope I'm not oversharing, and I really hope those of you still trying are doing well, I know spontaneous baby news sometimes hurts the most


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Wow, congratulations Querkily!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news Qwerkily. Congratulations xxx  


Sarah love your profile pic, ember looks so content xx 

Muchmore I am sure you'll get the book finished and can then enjoy Christmas xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Querkily, wow congratulations lovely. I've heard that can happen after an IVF round and midwives have even said this too me in their recent visits! So pleased for you and looking forward to following your pregnancy journey again.  😊

Kalm, I never even thought about not immunising the boys but now you mentioned it then I'm not sure! Plus I'm not sure them being premature affects the timings of their jabs. I need to go for my postnatal check up before the boys appointments on Thursday anyway so i shall ask about whether they should be having them yet being so small.
The night out was a work Xmas meal but I was only gone about 3hrs, couldn't wait to get back to my babies! 

Muchmore, good luck for reaching the end on Wednesday's then I say the Xmas festivities should begin! Xx

Amoeba, yes so true, we can't make them take all their feed. Dylan is doing better but I do worry when he doesn't want much. I have a health visitor visit tomorrow and will have both weights. I'm not worried about Elliot's weight as I know he's getting bigger so just hope Dylan is doing good too. 

Nahla, hope the cold gets better for meeting h next weekend. 
I keep doing Tummy time, just a few mins each time as they quickly have enough of it, hope it helps! Xx

Hi everyone else. 
Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Qwerkily I know how much of a shock a surprise bfp is, but massive congratulations x  

Muchmore it sounds like the writing is coming on well, I was always rubbish with deadlines at university & often ended up pulling all nighters at the last minute!   I hope you manage to meet your deadline & can then relax & enjoy some festivities x   

Amoeba it must be so hard with calan's feeding, I really hope you manage to find some foods that he can enjoy x  

Nahla exciting that the twins are crawling now   I hope your cold improves & you can enjoy a nice weekend with h x  

Sarah I think it is lovely to have a meaning behind embers name, I hope you are getting on ok x  

Kalm I hope you & Ethan are getting on ok x  

Beccaboo it must be lovely for your dad to see lots of the twins   I hope your 8 week check up goes well & you get chance to do a bit of exercise x  

Snowy I hope Lizzie is fully recovered now & enjoying plenty of toast x  

Smileycat I hope you & the boys are doing well x  

Lillie not long now! x  

Hello to everyone else  

My due date is 14th April but I have an appointment with the consultant on 15th march at 36 weeks to sort out a date for a c section which I have to have because of the myomectomy surgery, I think I'm still in denial!   I had a lovely time down in Portsmouth although we had to jump start my car as the battery was flat again yesterday before I left so the car has been taken back to the garage for more investigations!   one of my nieces is dancing in a Christmas panto in Portsmouth so I am hopefully heading back down on Friday with my mum for the day to see her on the opening night


----------



## KALM

Wow Qwerkily! Congrats  how lovely you don't have to go through treatment again for a sibling! Shock natural BFP's are lovely to hear about. You will have your hands full though with a newborn and a 19 month old! Should be a nice age gap as they get older and can play together. Another xmas with no/limited booze for you then! How are you feeling, any morning sickness?

Beccaboo, I think my view is vaccinating should be a conscious informed decision. It is just the norm unfortunately to have them without question, some people don't even know what that jabs are for! I decided I wanted to read more about them than just the NHS marketing blurb, and ended up where I am now. There is no harm delaying if you choose to look into them, there are countries like Japan that don't vaccinate until babies are older anyway. Even just reading the vaccine inserts is a start (and there are two different ones, one for patients and a slightly different one for doctors), you can see them online. I'm the sort of person who always likes to read medicine leaflets! Your babies won't like Tummy time to start with but the more they do it the longer they manage it, and all of a sudden it's just fine  

Amy, glad you had a good time in Portsmouth how fun it will be to see your niece in panto  April will be here before you know it!

Much more, good luck with your writing. I find a nice glass of red wine helps me if the creativeness to write is not forthcoming! 

Amoeba, glad you are on some supportive social media groups  Ethan is not sleep well but nothing new there. I think last night he might have been too cold so I've put more layers on him tonight! Must go get him to bed, he had a late nap so he's going down later than normal.


----------



## Qwerkily

Thanks ladies. We're very excited, even Aldous was thrilled (I'm sure he was just caught up in the moment and has no idea what is in store yet  ), but also still in shock!

Yes Beccaboo, they warned me too but I naively assumed we wouldn't be that lucky! Will have to remember that next time round!!!  

Kalm yes, 2 under 2 will definitely be a handful but it will be nice to have them so close too. No sickness yet, sore boobs were my only clue. I could be anywhere roughly between 4 and 7 weeks. I bought a digital clearblue today to see if I can get any closer from that!

Amy sorry you're still having car problems. That must be such a pain with the bump too. Hope you have another nice weekend in Portsmouth. 

Sarah hope Ember is doing well. She looks so lovely xx

Nahla I hope your cold is better now. I bet it's hard work with two moving babies now! Alo is still being slow, he hasn't quite got the hang of crawling yet. He's mostly there, just only goes backwards! 

Amoeba I hope Calan is doing ok with his food. It must be so hard when he doesn't want to take anything. 

Muchmore you seem to be making good progress!! Good luck, I'm sure you'll do it no problem and then you can kick back and relax. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all doing well. I'm off to bed now, if I manage to get to sleep among flashbacks of newborn days!!


----------



## Snowy white1

Congrats querkily! That's such amazing news! Great that you won't have to do ivf for a sibling.

Amoeba - on tummy time, we never did tummy time as Lizzie hated it. I think it was something to do with the reflux. She still rolled when she should have and was an early crawler so I don't think it does them any harm. Hope the weaning is coming on ok. We still get the mouth clamped shut even now!

Hope everyone else is getting on on and getting in the xmas spirit.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Qwerkily - It's lovely that Aldous was excited too! Auron just panicked when I found out I was expecting Ember because I burst into tears in the bathroom and he thought something was wrong, poor thing.  Surprise BFPs are wonderful, hope pregnancy treats you well. 

Kalm - I'm with you on being informed about vaccines. Auron had most of his (I just declined the Rotarix one) but I wanted to make sure it was a decision I made myself. 

Amy - I can definitely vouch for the benefits of a planned CS. How exciting you'll have a little spring baby. 

Beccaboo - Interestingly I was told it's recommended premature babies keep to the standard vaccination schedule because they may need the protection even more than a full term baby. I still wasn't convinced and declined the live vaccine because Auron was still so tiny at 8 weeks and there was no modification of the amount of vaccine they receive based on their weight. Glad you've managed to enjoy an evening out!

MuchMore - You're always up so late! Hope you meet your writing deadline and then you can concentrate on Christmas. 

Amoeba - Don't worry too much about tummy time; every little bit counts, too, including having him on his front on your chest for a cuddle if you do that. It can be really hard for refluxy babies. 

Nahla - Glad to hear they're both crawling now, you'll need eyes in the back of your head now!

Hope everyone is well. Ember is gaining weight nicely but still not quite back to her birth weight so the midwife won't discharge us yet; she's getting checked out again on Fri to monitor her jaundice as well. She's so content most of the time and it's lovely. My profile pic was taken at 3am though so maybe I'd like her to be less alert at that time of the morning.


----------



## Qwerkily

Amoeba do you do any carrying/babywearing? Aldous hates tummy time still but I carry him loads and apparently that counts towards tummytime too.


----------



## Amoeba1705

I can't babywear due to having a kyphosis, so I would topple over 😱😱 plus it would aggregate the pain at base of spine. I do hold him when sitting so he's on me, he likes to look over my shoulder...he's very nosy ☺😂 X 

Qwerkily is the natural bfp  sinking in yet?? Xx

Sarah I'm sure ember will be discharged from midwives soon, and hope her jaundice clears xx 

Snowy I can't wait for Xmas, we're heading up to Scotland to spend it with family but just so excited to have Calan to share all the magic with ☺☺☺ Hope Lizzie is still enjoying nursery xx

Kalm I have heard that if babies are cold they will wake so hopefully that is the reason Ethan hasn't been sleeping well and the extra layers help xx

Amy I can also vouch for having a planned cs - although mine ended up being more of an emergency (5 days before planned one). Hope the car is easily fixed and you get to see niece dancing in the panto xx

Hi to everyone else and hope you're all doing ok xxx 

AFM we managed 3 days on potato with no obvious reaction  have given him a couple of days of just formula and tomorrow we start 3 days of swede (turnip to us scots! 😃) I also had interview, through agency, fir a position from Jan-July with probability of being made permanent- I got the job 😁😁😁   Can't believe tomorrow marks a year since my natural bfp ☺☺☺


----------



## Nahla

Qwerkily, yay! congrats on your natural bfp! well done...( it was you already talking about number 2 weeks ago, wasnt it?) and you still have frosties, dont you? so still a chance for more babies 😜


Amoeba, what if you lay him on tummy but with a pillow under matress so the head is upwards? or on your tummy so he can look at you and a pillow under your head/back? 

afm: yes its tricky to watch both of them although its too sweet, Flo often follows Nele through the house and they already share things like swapping dummies etc.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Nahla how cute that the twins swop dummies! x  

Amoeba thank you for the reassurance about cs   massive congratulations on the new job!     good work with the potato, I hope calans feeding continues to go well x  

Sarah your profile pic is so cute!   thanks for the reassurance about cs too x  

Snowy I hope you & lizzie are doing well & feeling suitably festive, I have my advent calendar & am hoping to get some christmas decorations up this weekend x  

Qwerkily will you be booking an early scan? my midwife referred me for one as soon as I saw her because of our history, I hope you are feeling ok x  

Kalm I hope ethan is sleeping a bit better now with the milder weather x  

Muchmore I hope the writing is going well x  

Hello smileycat, beccaboo, wildflower, lillie, maisie & everyone else still reading  

My car is still at the garage & they can't get it to do the fault where the engine management/electrics stuff doesn't shutdown when it is turned off & locked causing the battery to go flat, I'm starting to think it might be allergic to me!   I'm looking forwards to my nieces panto tomorrow night!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Aaaaaargh so late again!!!  
Congrats qwerkily ... brilliant news!
Amoeba congrats on job!
Me ... 9600 words to go ... getting there slowly ... 
had visitors to stay on Tuesday night and the woman was quite upset when she arrived so I kinda took her aside to see if she was ok. Turns out she's 7 weeks pregnant and has had some bleeding. Seriously ... I love the fact that I know enough about early pregnancy to help out and be reassuring, but where do I find all these pregnant friends?!!!! 
Right ... sleep ...


----------



## wildflower

Hello lovelies

Qwerkily - huge congrats on your natural bfp. Brilliant. I'm sure there will be more like this to come for the CCs.

Muchmore - bless you helping out your friend, I hope she is ok. Well done on whittling down that word count! I haven't read it yet but I bought Bird by Bird by Anne Lammott and I'm looking forward to reading it even though I'm not a writer. I've only read one of her books but really liked it.

Westies - thinking of you a lot, how are you doing? xxx

KALM - I'm after a super simple hat pattern ideally. My knitting skills are incredibly limited! I'm pretty sure I wouldn't even manage socks, although I would love to be able to do some. I would love to learn crochet too.

Ameoba - big congrats on the job, yay! That must be a weight off and you can enjoy christmas without that worry now. I hope calan gets on well with the swede. 

Amy - I don't think I've said yet but big congratulations on being team pink. How was the panto? xx

Beccaboo - yay for the grandparents! That sounds so cool, it is such a joy seeing your parents bonding with your kids and visa versa.

sarah - sounds like you are having some blissful times with Ember, even if they are in the middle of the night  The story behind her name is beautiful.

Cara - I hope the wait for those results doesn't feel to wearisome. Are you doing much over christmas?

Smiley - how was it having your mum to stay? Was it really useful or did it get tense at all??

afm - I'm currently in the couple of days a month when I am clearly getting af type symptoms and I spend my spare time trying to twist these symptoms around and convince myself they could be early pregnancy symptoms. I do it every month without fail! It is comical. 
I'm looking forward to getting a tree tomorrow and having a bit of time next week to get a bit more prepared for Christmas, I'm so behind!

have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

The manuscript of the book is done and sent! Woohoo! 
I don't know about anything else but it sure felt like a psychological version of pregnancy and Labour, trying to get it done  
Now for Christmas! 
I hope you're all keeping well ladies ... it's been quiet on here.


----------



## Nahla

Hallo everyone,

yes, it has become quiet recently...

I am busy as usual, now the children are ill one after the other, my big boy has hit his head as he fell from a doorswing. if I werent a doctor myself I would have had to spend 2-3 days in hospital with him for sure as he kept vomiting for 2 days. but I decided not to go and all is fine now. Nele is practicing her walking more and more ( with 2 hands or along the furniture), she is not even 11 months yet. I am sure she will walk at her first birthday. Flo is a happy baby....crawling and smiling and kissing ( and biting!) all the time. 

wildflower, I know the feeling before af arrives. its just awful.... a hug to you.....even now after 3 children I feel sad once a month! I wonder if that feeling will ever disappear. also when somebody announces a new pregnancy, as this week in my baby group. I cant help myself, I feel jealous although I have 3 and the other woman only 1 so far. 

muchmore, wow, congrats! I would never be able to write a book. what is it about? 

xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Muchmore well done for looking after your friend last week   congratulations on getting the manuscript for the book done, I hope there were some nice treats to celebrate! x       

Wildflower sorry you find the days before af a difficult time, I really hope you get a surprise one month   I hope you managed to get your christmas tree & have had chance to get a bit more prepared for christmas now & are feeling festive x  

Nahla sorry to hear ds hit his head, I hope he has recovered now   it does sound like you have your hands full with 3 little ones to look after! x  

Lillie I think you are due very soon now, wishing you lots of luck & looking forwards to the announcement of another cc baby x  

Hello to everyone else still reading  

I went to see my niece in panto last friday & it was fab, she was the best dancing elf & dancing penguin I have ever seen!


----------



## lillieb87

Hi ladies just a quick message from me...baby Noah was born on tues 13th dec at 3.58am weighing 7lb an 1/2oz at 37+3...slightly earlier than expected! unfortunately not home yet as Noah has been transferred to Leeds for some surgery on his heart as he has a valve that isnt working properly we are booked for first on the list monday morning xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Lillie - congrats on the birth of Noah. He was clearly very keen to come out and meet you!
Sorry to hear about the heart valve. Must be a worrying time for you guys. Hope it all goes well on Monday x

Well done on the book muchmore. Must be a real sense of achievement finishing a book.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congratulations on the birth of Noah Lilllie     Sorry to hear he has an issue with heart valve and hope that all goes well on Monday for you all xxxx 

Much more great news on finishing book  xx

Amy glad you enjoyed the panto and yey to your niece being the best dancer, and having 2 roles too 😊 Xx

Nahla hope Benny is ok after hitting his head x glad to hear twins are doing so well xx

Wildflower I really hope that one of these months you do have early pregnancy symptoms Xx   


Hi to everyone else and hope you're all doing ok and looking forward to Xmas xx

Afm Calan now has a cold and is really unsettled with it 😞 Swede seemed to be a safe food but parsnip really aggravated his reflux so had to stop it on day 2 😔 As he's not feeling 100% these last few days he's just had formula as don't want to stress his little body out with food,that he may react to, when under weather. Looking forward to Xmas with my little man and we're heading up to Scotland to spend it with family so really will be a great Xmas xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Massive congrats Lillie on the birth of little Noah! 
I so hope his op goes well and he goes from strength to strength! 
Amoeba I hope Calan gets well soon. 
Amy, hoorah for the elf-penguin-niece  
Nahla I hope DS recovers quickly. 
Love to you all, festive clems. 
Life has been crazy since Wednesday so no time to enjoy the fact of the book being done, but the weekend looks a bit more  relaxed.


----------



## KALM

Oh *Lillie*, massive congrats!!    I hope the surprise early birth was ok (did you still have a CS?) and I just love the name Noah for your little Olaf! How worrisome for you that he needs a heart valve fixed, but he's in really good hands and they do this stuff all the time now, so I'm sure he'll be fixed up in no time, I wonder if maybe even home in time for xmas?!? He will be in my thoughts especially on Monday. Huge hugs to you mummy and I'm so excited another CC little one is here! 

*muchmore* hurray for the finishing of the book, sounds like quite the achievement!! Glad you can now relax and enjoy the festivities!

*nahla* oh your poor benny, he really must have clunked himself hard. I'm so glad he is ok now. Ethan has had quite a few tiny falls lately with big tears (all part of getting this walking thing figured out! He's around the furniture like Nele), so I can see how it's all too easy to have a bigger fall. I hope everyone is in good shape before all the festivities begin!

*amy* oh those proud auntie moments! So pleased your neice did so well! Are you finished work for xmas yet? Can you remind me what that stuff was called that you think helped with your natural BFP, I want to tell it to a previous cycle buddy who is still on her journey to motherhood. Is your car all better now or did its problem continue to elude the garage?

*amoeba* I hope calan is better soon. If he's really snuffly I really recommend a nasal aspirator and some nasal spray (snuffle babes do a good one - it's in boots). Hope he's cleared up before you get to Scotland. Really pleased for you that you got the job for next year, that must be a relief! Fingers crossed you like it and they decide to make it permanent!

*wildflower* I hope now your tree is up you are feeling happier and more festive, and also managed to get more prepared this week. I am sure DD must be very excited!

Afm had a couple bad nights with my pickle of a boy, not sure why he was up so much (every hour and a half!) but feeling exhausted and really had enough of feeling so sleep deprived. I'm not a fan of "sleep training" methods involving a lot of crying, but something has to change so we may need to try it a little so he learns to fall asleep on his own without a boob or rocking and hopefully us then better able to go back to sleep in the night on his own when he wakes. I really never thought baby sleep and my sleep would be the huge challenge that it has been. In other news have been wedding dress shopping.. got massively grumpy and fed up about it all before even leaving the house (just from internet browsing!), but felt better after two appointments at bridal places. I may have found the one, but am not sure.. not sure if that means it isn't right or I'm just dithering because it seems such a big important decision. Did you married ladies just "know" for certain when you tried on the right dress? DP has now finished work until the new year which is lovely. We've a few more bits to do next week to finish getting ready for xmas and are also meeting two photographers we shortlisted for the wedding. He collects his parents next Friday as they will be with us over xmas.

Big hellos to everyone else reading - qwerkily, Snowy, sarah, cara, smiley, beccaboo, Maisie, Westies, - and hope you and all the CC babes are all well.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm while dress shopping I said 'I think this is my dress' a few times but would always try something else on, until this one dress I tried (hated on hanger and only tried as my mum asked me to) and fell in love with it so wouldn't even look at another dress, let alone try one on so knew that was my dress 😊😊 Yey to Ethan starting to walk round furniture😁, boo to increased sleep issues😔 Hope the issues resolve quickly for you - I also don't agree with 'sleep training' x


----------



## Amy76

Lillie massive congratulations on the early arrival of baby Noah!         I love the name, it's one I would have chosen for a boy   I'm sorry to hear he has to have surgery, I will be thinking of you & really hope things go well on Monday & you are able to go home very soon x  

Kalm we used something called preseed which I got it from amazon for about £15, I used the cheapie ovulation test sticks & we used it a few times around ovulation, I had read an article about it & there are lots of positive reviews online but I really wasn't expecting it to actually work!   sorry to hear you are struggling with sleep issues   So exciting that you have been wedding dress shopping!   I am working next week but will be off between Christmas & new year   my car is still at the garage, it has been there for 2 weeks now & they are trying to find out what is causing the problem, it has a keyless system which seems to be complicating things! Someone got in it a couple of times a few weeks ago despite me being convinced I had locked it & set the alarm, I have since found out that a few cars in the area have had the same thing happen so not sure what is going on there but it did reassure me as I thought I was starting to go mad! x  

Muchmore I hope you are having a lovely relaxing weekend x  

Amoeba sorry to hear calan has been ill, there seems to be a lot of it going round at the moment   exciting that you are heading up to Scotland to spend calan's first Christmas with your family x  

Snowy have you managed to dress Lizzie up in any more comedy outfits? I remember my sister & I dressing my niece up in a funny headband with a small soft toy character on it, it made us laugh a lot! x  

I hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend  

We took the dogs to the local country park for a walk this afternoon & my younger Labrador was chasing about & starting limping a bit with one of her front legs, she seems to have got worse this evening after lying down for a while, I'm hoping she will be ok otherwise we may need to visit the vets tomorrow, I don't think my bank account has recovered yet from the £1800 I spent on Lucy's tests & surgery a couple of months ago!


----------



## Snowy white1

Kalm - hope you manage to find a sleep solution. A couple of friends have done sleep training and said it worked wonders. Another friend had a sleep consultant and sacked her after 20mins as she couldn't stand the crying. 
Thankfully I haven't had to do it. She just started self settling by herself. However we have had to leave her to cry for a few mins at bedtime a few times when she was going through a funny phase; every time we picked her up, she started laughing and then as soon as we put her back down she screamed. This could go on for an hour. In the end I think it was less cruel to just leave her to cry for a couple of mins and then fall asleep, rather than have an hour of picking up and putting down. Lizzie can't be rocked or fed to sleep though, so I don't really have another option.
Has Ethan got a comforter? Lizzie didn't like hers at all at first but I kept giving it to her and now she snuggles up to her when going to sleep. Sometime she clutches it all night which is cute. If she starts crying at bedtime after I've put her down I just go in, and say 'here's your Cuski" and she usually rubs it against her face and goes to sleep.
I have one that's made of material that is supposed to pick up smells really easily so I slept with it for a few nights so it had my smell on it. Now it really smells of baby but I'm too scared to wash it!
I never thought any of the wedding dresses were 'the one'. Actually I liked lots that I tried on but didn't love any. There was one that as I came out of the changing rooms my mum said "oh that's the one!", so I went with it (mainly because I was getting so sick of trying them all on). Looking back, I think she made the right choice.

Lillie - hope you and Noah are doing ok

Sarah - hope things are still going well with Ember

Beccaboo - how are things with the twins? Just met up with my friend who has twins as well as an older boy and she's struggling with the relentlessness and lack of sleep.

Amoeba - hope Calan is better soon. The nasal aspirator worked for us too. Plus Calpol of course!

Wildflower - I kind of know how you feel but for the opposite reason. I have no af at all and so I always think, what if I actually ovulated and now am pregnant, which results in me doing a test which is obviously negative. Did this a lot before ivf and just did it again as I thought I'd better make sure before I drink a load of mulled wine over Xmas.

Nahla - Lizzie is the same with the walking around the furniture. She loves to stand up everywhere. Bath time is impossible now as she just keeps standing up. Hope your big boy is all better now.

Amy - hope your little lab makes a swift recovery. Lizzie has been in her Santa outfit at nursery but I have a matching mother and daughter outfit ready for Christmas Day!

AFM - Lizzie had her first taste of Christmas this week as the nursery put on a party. She seemed to really enjoy it although was a bit bewildered by Father Christmas. 
I went to my work Xmas party on Thurs and massively overindulged so Friday with Lizzie was pretty brutal. Thankfully she was fairly well behaved. She does seem to be ravenously hungry all the time so must be going through a growth spurt. I love it because she's eating everything I put in front of her which is not usually the case.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Kalm, I did just know as soon as I put the dress on,  and my mum's reaction really confirmed it. 
Amy, chances are your dog has twinged a muscle a bit. I'd let her rest for a day or so and take her in Monday if it doesn't improve. My lab pulled something a while ago and was in a fair bit of discomfort but it settled pretty quickly. 
For once in my life I am not late to bed cos of work but cos of wrapping Christmas presents  
Night night all!


----------



## Qwerkily

Hello ladies. Hope you are all getting into the festive spirit!

Lillie - huge congratulations on the arrival of Noah. Such a lovely name xxx I have all my fingers and toes crossed for his surgery tomorrow. I'm sure it's a horrible time for you but I'm also sure he's in the best possible hands. 

Muchmore well done with the wrapping! I still need to do mine. Is that you ready for Christmas now or any last minute bits needed? Congratulations on finishing the book too. Quite an achievement!! 

Snowy I love the matching Christmas outfits!! Brilliant idea!! Sounds like everything is very festive in your house. Glad she's doing so well with her food too. She'll love Christmas dinner then!

Amy I hope it's just a pulled muscle too. Vets bills at this time of year are definitely not welcome!! 

Amoeba I hope Calan is feeling better. I used to (and still do) bring Alo into the bathroom when he has a cold and just put the shower on hot so the room fills with steam. Sometimes I'd put a bit of snufflebabe ointment in there too so it was a bit menthol. It seems to help. 

Kalm sorry to hear sleep is so bad. I remember it well. I'm afraid we did go down the sleep training route but after 6  months of no more than 1hr stretch (more often 45mins!) I had to draw the line. We also started giving him formula at bedtime at the same time so I can't tell you which worked but he's and brilliant sleeper now. He also has a comforter - a knitted fox which he cuddles all night. Worth giving a go. And on the wedding dress, I can't say I 'just knew' but I definitely felt special in the one I wore. I remember just feeling really pretty in it and thought that was probably what I was looking for!

Nahla sound alike you are having a lot of fun with your three. Hope Benny is back to full health after his bump. Must have been scary even though you know what to watch for. 

Wildflower hope you are feeling the Christmas spirit now. Nothing quite like putting up the tree to get you in the mood. 

Beccaboo and Smiley, thinking of you both with the twins. How are you all getting on? Do you have family helping out over Christmas?

Sarah, how is Ember getting on? Does A love having a little sister? 

Hi to anyone else still reading. Thinking of you Westies and Cara. And LJH, nickynack  and Helen if you are still around. 

Afm it's still sinking in slowly that we'll have two next Christmas! I have my booking in appt next week and then 12 wk (nominally) scan booked for early Jan. I don't think I'm that far along because I did a clearblue digital but they book it on lmp so maybe we'll get a cheeky free extra scan! It's so very different to last time, not knowing dates and just being far too busy to dwell on it really. It's flying by already. 

Hope everyone has a lovely relaxing Sunday and a fun and festive Christmas week xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Qwerkily next Xmas will be even more special than this one as Aldous will be more aware of what's going on and then he'll have a sibling to share it with too 😊😊 xx 

Kalm any more thoughts on the dress?? Xx

Hi to everyone else xx

Had Calan at urgent care last night as with the coughing he's being sick and when laid flat in pushchair he started choking - he has bronchiolitis. Doc says as his sats etc we're ok then we've just to keep an eye out for symptoms worsening such as struggling to breathe/lethargy/dehydration (he's taking on less formula as normal) Last night was rough and he ended up spending most of it in my arms whilst I 'slept' sitting up in bed. 😖 Doc says could take a few weeks to recover from but hoping he'll be well enough to enjoy Xmas x


----------



## CaraJ

Hello everyone!
Wow, so much to catch up on since I took a little break.

Lillie huge congratulations on the birth of Noah. Sorry to hear he needs a heart valve op. You'll all be in my prayers tomorrow.

Querkily congratulations on expecting number 2. How lovely.

Muchmore huge well done for finishing the book! Do you have a new project planned?

Amoeba sorry to hear Calan has bronchiolitis. Have heard that can be quite nasty. You've really been through it with him haven't you?! Praying he can pull through this quickly and you can get back to sorting his eating out.

That's as much as I can remember/see so saying a big hello to everyone else, CCs and baby CCs!

AFM: took a little break from ff as it all got a bit much. I remembered that I got my BFP last year on 7th Dec and given how that ended and the CP in the Summer, it just made me really sad. In addition I was 10 days late for AF this month, which now is unusual. I knew I couldn't be pregnant as DH and I are struggling in that area but it sent my emotions crazy being that late. DH and I are getting on fine just not been able to be intimate for a while. This process has clinicalised everything. We are working on it. We tried to talk it through with our counsellor but that didn't go to plan. She said it wasn't related to the reason we were in counselling  (infertility ) & she'd have to see us in a different setting for 10 sessions to sort it. She did offer to do it for free but I don't think it's that big a thing. It was a difficult session in other ways too and I've sadly had to make a complaint.

My new job is going really well. I'm a learning support assistant in the local FE college. I work in their department for SEN students and all our students have come through the special needs school system. So I'm still supporting adults with learning disabilities but within civilised hours! 

This week has been a bit odd as DH and I have both been ill. He picked up a sick bug on Monday and I got it on Wednesday! Both pretty much better now but still not quite right.

Hope everyone's feeling festive, I did 3 hours Carol singing with my church choir in the local shopping centre yesterday.


----------



## Nahla

lillie, hugecongratulations on the arrival of Noah. Its Florians middle name, so I really like it. Very sorry he has a heart condition. I hope everything goes well tomorrow. Does he need valve replacement? big hugs. will. be thinking of You and your family tomorrow. 

sorry I have angina tonsillaris and feel not well so no more personals. Benny is fine again. 

xx


----------



## Smileycat

Lillie - huge congratulations on the birth of Noah. I'm delighted for you Hun. Sending you positive thoughts and prayers for tomorrows procedure. 

Qwerkily congrats on your BFP. So so happy for you.

Amy - hope you're pregnancy is going well and hurrah Team Pink!!

Amoeba - poor Calan.  Hope he has a steady recovery. 

Kalm - I'm not a fan of sleepntraining either but hope you can find some middle ground to get some sleep. Does he nap well during the day so that you can get some rest? As for the dress, I only tried on 6 (in one day) and found "the one" you just know. Take a trusted person with you and take lots of photos in the dress. 

Hi to everyone else xx

Sorry I haven't had time for more personals.  I haven't caught up yet! I'm struggling a bit with breastfeeding and expressing for two. We are topping up with formula but I need to keep a regular supply which is challenging when they have growth spurts 

Much love to you all.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Sending you all my love for tomorrow lillie, hope you are all doing ok given the circumstances and that Noah sails through his op. 

Nahla - Sorry to hear you are poorly, hope it clears before Christmas.

Cara - Good to hear from you, glad you're enjoying your new job. A better work/life balance is always a good thing. We've had the sickness bug doing the rounds in our house too, it seems like there's always something at this time of year. 

Amoeba - Get well soon Calan, glad he's still feeding ok and hope he's well for Christmas. 

Querkily - Hope early pregnancy is treating you well. I found it l zoomed by the second time!

MuchMore - Happy Christmas present wrapping 🎄

I'll come back to finish personals on the laptop later... Ember just made some interesting sounds so I suspect there's a gift in her nappy for me


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all

Lillie, congrats on the birth of Noah, lovely name. I really hope all goes well tomorrow for his little op, must be a worry and hope all ok so you can get home for Xmas together, have they said if that is possible. 

Smiley, you doing so well with expressing still. It's such hard work and you are doing great. It's very difficult keeping up the supply with two and my breast milk now is dwindling because I'm using formula too. 

Nahla, sorry to hear you now unwell. Sounds like the twins are doing great with crawling too.. glad benny is doing ok now after his hit on the head. 

Kalm, I'm not a huge fan of sleep training  either but even now with my Dylan he doesn't want to be put down, this is in the day and night. It's difficult as I feed him in night, put him down, back to bed and within about a minute he cries and it's not just a little but a lot! I've left him crying for a couple of mins but hate to hear it and makes me feel like a bad Mum! I usually get up, don't pick him up but just put my hand on his head, but as soon as I get back into bed he starts again! Elliot is fine though and actually both boys were really good up until about a week ago when Dylan has decided he doesn't want to be left! It's very tiring. 

Sarah, hope you are doing well. Love seeing the photos of ember, she looks a very happy baby. Xx

Cara, glad the job is going well and carol singing sounds very festive and lovely. 

Muchmore, well done on the book. Good work you. Ah Xmas wrapping, it takes so long sometimes doesn't it! Xx

Querkily time is certainly flying by and soon be laying there for that 12wk scan! Busy times ahead but blessed with another child, it's so lovely. It will be nice though that aldous and brother/sister will be close in age. Xx

Amy, poor Lucy, hopefully the vet says she's fine tomorrow and nothing to worry about. How have you been feeling during pregnancy, I don't think I've seen you mention any horrid symptoms so hopefully you have been keeping well. Xx

Amoeba, poor Calan. The was something they always mentioned in NICU that babies can easily catch. I hope he is better soon. I always worry about my boys getting ill being so small and picking these bugs up. Scotland with
The family for Xmas sounds perfect. Xx

Snowy, Lizzie sounds like she's doing fab. Funny How she wasn't sure about Father Christmas. I went to a pre session for a Nurture group I'm attending in January for the pre term babies that were in NICU and they did a Father Christmas visit. My two slept through the whole thing, I took a photo but they were none the wiser!

twin life is tough! I haven't felt completely sleep deprived, even though from what I mentioned to kalm about Dylan keep waking but I am tired all the same! I'm finding the feeding hard work, two mouths want feeding at the same time, when I'm on my own during the week is very stressful actually and it makes me not like feeding time which is sad when in my opinion it should be a bonding time with baby. Family are good though, especially my dad who help by popping by at some feed times to help feed one. I find getting out and about with them helps them get some fresh air and me loads to get out of the house. All in all though they are doing well and growing. They are giving me smiles now which is lovely. They are 10wks and don't know where the time has gone. 
Afm, had my postnatal check and all fine, so of course that gave me the thumbs up to do a run. I've done 3 runs so far, two 3miler ones with my dad and even though very slow I was pleased I made it round without having to walk. The other run was a lap of the park , 1 mile with the pram, my goodness that was tough! The boys liked it though...I think!

Hi to everyone else, hope all ok. Xx


----------



## Nahla

lillie...any news yet? fx...

beccaboo, when I fed both bottles at a time I put one on the floor/bed and one into my flexed knee ( difficult to describe) but with time I found out the best technique.  re night: why dont you just take Dylan into your bed? Nele always slept well in her bed but Flo was and is the same. quite often he ends in my bed and then we both sleep wonderfully... the best cuddles! he rolls towards me until hishead touches me. so sweet! this time will be over too soon anyway, my big boy kicks me when I am in bed with him and heis just 3! 

smiley: dont stress too much! your milk is great for them but not the most important! feedimg 2is hard... 

afm: better today. xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Amoeba - hope Calan is getting better. That's what Lizzie had when she ended up in hospital. It's so nasty and nothing you can really do to make it better as it's viral. Hope you're managing to get him to drink. Lizzie hardly drank anything and it really worrried me but she didn't seem to get dehydrated.

Beccaboo - I hope Dylan is getting happier being put down. Lizzie also did this, screamed as soon as I put her down but it was only when she was really little. We used to warm up her cot with a hot water bottle so she didn't wake up when we put her down. And she ended up in my bed a bit too. 
For feeding, can you put them both in car seats/ bouncer and feed them both at same time? I guess that only works with bottle feeding.
Well done on the running. I am so unfit now and can't see how I'll ever get it back.

Lillie - thinking of you and Noah.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi ladies!
Lillie I really hope Noah is ok and that the op went well. 
Amoeba how is Calan? I hope he is feeling better. 
Beccaboo and Smiley I admire you so much for handling twins. It must be hard work. 
Cara I am so sorry the session with the counsellor was unhelpful. It's hard to see how anyone could think that difficulties in the sexual relationship are somehow disconnected from the fertility stuff ... it puts so much pressure on that whole area of the relationship. I really do hope and pray things get easier for you both. I totally sympathise with how difficult it can get. This may be TMI but me and DH have actually used artificial insemination at times, so as not to put too much pressure on ourselves but also not to miss those crucial moments of the ovulation cycle. 
Amy I hope you're feeling well and getting used to being so far towards welcoming your little girl. I also hope Lucy's leg is better. 
AFM we have started hosting guests for Christmas time so it's all getting pretty busy and chaotic around here. I have a couple of gifts left to get but not too much else to do  
?


----------



## lillieb87

morning ladies sorry for the lack.of personals just to let you all know Noah's op was a success an we came home yesterday   we can now start being a proper family (my dh wasnt allowed to stay overnight with us) ...an it started last night when he did the night shift   

Amy i hope Lucy is ok? i cant believe ut halfway through ur pregnancy lol 

Amoeba congrats on the job hun that must be a relief!! sorry to hear about Calan

Cara sending hugs hun sounds like ur going through it a bit....glad ur enjoyin ur job though

beccaboo i cant imagine how hard twins are...ur dad sounds lovely helping out bless him..i hope u hav a lovely xmas wiht dh an the twins ur bound to be excited! 

Nahla how are things with h? are u spending xmas 2gether?Noah has pulmonary stenosis its quite common but was still really scary to see him being put under GA at such a young age...apparently his was quite severe an if the wonderful medical staff at the local hospital didnt pick up that his oxygen was so low (he was perfect in every other way perfect colour not struggling for breath eating like a molk monster)  we would hav taken him home an he wouldnt hav been with us.  However onwards an upwards he pulled through an is recovering well...he really is our little miracle!

smiley how are the twins doing?lookin forward to xmas?

Snowy how are u hav u finished for xmas now?

muchmore how is the book coming on? did u finish ur wrappin?

Wildflower hope ur ok an rose is excited for xmas...

Querkily are u stil getting used to the idea of being pregnant lol i think i wud live the whole 9 months in disbelief! 

Kalm sorry to hear things are tough with Ethan..but wow he sounds like he will b mobile real soon! x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie I am so pleased that Noah's operation went well & you are home now       It must have been really scary for you but it sounds like the hospital did an amazing job spotting that there was a problem & getting it sorted x   

Muchmore I really admire you & hope your dreams for 2017 come true   I hope you are enjoying the festivities after all the hard work with your book and are not too busy being a hostess x  

Snowy I love the sound of matching outfits for christmas, I hope we get to see a photo! x  

Qwerkily I hope you are feeling ok & the booking appointment goes well, with Christmas & New Year I'm sure the wait until your 12 week scan will pass quickly, my pregnancy seems to be flying by, can't quite believe I am 24 weeks tomorrow! x  

Amoeba sorry to hear calan has been ill, he does seem to have had a rough time of it but I hope things are improving & you are able to enjoy christmas with your family x  

Nahla I hope you are recovering & have a nice christmas with benny, the twins & h x  

Smileycat I hope things are going ok & you have plenty of help with the twins, although I'm sure being a mummy must be amazing it must be tough trying to keep two babies happy but I'm sure you are doing a fab job x  

Sarah I hope things are going well with ember & that A is enjoying being a big brother x  

Beccaboo I think I am getting off quite lightly with pregnancy so far, my stomach looks quite big but I think part of that is white chocolate toblerone rather than actual baby!   well done for going out for some runs, I am very impressed!   It must be really hard with two babies but I'm sure you are doing a fantastic job & hopefully you will have plenty of help over the festive period x  

Cara great that the new job is going well   sorry to hear you & dh have been struggling a bit, like muchmore said I can't see how a counsellor can think it isn't related to infertility!   I hope you have both recovered from you illness & 2017 is a good year for you x  

Kalm sorry ethans sleep seems rubbish at the moment, hopefully you will have some help over the festive period & will be able to catch up on a bit of sleep yourself x  

Wildflower I hope rose enjoyed her first term at school & that you have a lovely christmas x  

Hello westies, nickynack, helen, ljh & anyone else I have missed who is still reading  

After a few days rest both dogs seems to have stopped limping without a trip to the vets   I collected my car on tuesday after it had spent two weeks at the garage, they had done some tests but were unlikely to do anything else to it until the new year so I thought I may as well have it back, sadly the intermittent fault seemed to have developed in to a permanent fault & the only way to start it was to jump start it by connecting the power pack I have to the battery which isn't very practical!  I took it to the shop I got the new battery from last night & asked them to test it & they said it was too flat to test so I said I would leave the car with them overnight & see what they could find out, the battery wasn't charging properly so it has been replaced again & I am hoping this has solved things!   I had to take mum to the doctors yesterday & I hadn't noticed the baby moving much so mums doctor agreed to check & found a heartbeat straight away which was a relief, I think the numbness from the myo surgery & the anterior placenta mean I don't feel much, that or I'm just not very sensitive!    

I think it is really lovely that so many of us have stayed in touch here & we should all be proud of how far we have all come  

I hope everyone has a fabulous Christmas & all of your dreams come true in 2017!


----------



## Nahla

just wanted to say:  


Merry X-mas ladies and may all your wishes come true in 2017!!


----------



## Smileycat

Have a magical  Christmas Crazy Clementines  
Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Amy, what a lovely and detailed post! I am so pleased you got to hear baby's heartbeat. 
Clems, this comes with all my love for a beautiful, peaceful and fun Christmas. May 2017 be full of good things for you. 
Happy Christmas!!!!!!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Merry Christmas everyone, hope you all have a lovely festive time. 

Amy, great that doctor could check heartbeat of baby for you and pleased all fine. qlso glad the rest for the doggies seems to have done the trick and meant no vet visit.

Lillie, so glad Noah's op was a success and you are all home for Christmas. Enjoy your new family addition. Xx

Muchmore, sounds a busy Xmas of hosting. Bet you are an amazing hostess and Christmas is fun in your house. Enjoy and I really hope 2017 brings good things for you too. Xx

Snowy, I tried the hot water bottle as did wonder if they little Moses baskets felt cold, just like we hate getting into a cold bed I suppose! It's seems to have helped a little. 

Nahla, I think I know what you mean about tandem feeding position and do occasionally do this with one propped and one in arms. Ok sometimes although one feeds quicker than other which is usually Elliot and he wants cuddling/winding straight afte and isn't happy with waiting for me to finish Dylan's feed! Oh well, I guess that's the tricky thing with two bit il get through it I'm sure. Next thing I know il be weening them and have other challenges I'm sure! Are you seeing h over Xmas. Have an amazing one with the children. Xx

This is a quick post as I've just done babies nappies and holding out until their 2pm feed. The boys are quiet at the moment but know they will stir again very soon for milk! 

Hello everyone and merry Christmas to you all. As amy said we've all come along way since we started this board and it's lovely to have found such a supportive group of friends that have remained so all this time. 
Look forward to carrying on our chats into 2017. Xx


----------



## Qwerkily

Quick one before I put the boy to bed. I hope everyone has had a lovely day and the new year brings wonderful things for all of us. Merry Christmas! Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Merry Christmas everyone, I hope wherever you are and whatever you've been doing that it's been a good one


----------



## KALM

A belated Merry xmas to you all, and thank you for your year of friendship and support! I hope you all enjoyed the festivities, although I'm sure especially for Lillie with such a newborn it was probably all a bit of a blur! I'm so glad Noah is home and doing well, I hope you are adjusting ok and didn't get hit much by the baby blues.

Amy, so lovely to hear baby's heartbeat  did you record the sound on your phone? I have one on my phone of Ethan's. glad Lucy is doing ok too!

Beccaboo, I wondered if Dylan might be feeling a bit lost in the big Moses basket with all the space. Or did you get a sleepyhead thing in the end after Snowy and others said how good they are? If not, maybe roll up a towel or thin blanket and put it around the edges and in an arc over where his head will go, and see if that helps. It certainly did with Ethan. Sorry you are tired but I hope you can somehow manage to avoid the sleep deprivation levels I've had.. although with 2 I wouldn't hold my breathe too much on that. At least you have your dad and family close by to help which can make a world of difference. 

Ethan slept with only 2 wake ups (3:30 and 5am) on xmas eve which I think was a first! So I felt pretty good xmas day in terms of awakeness and energy levels. Sadly that sleep pattern is yet to be repeated! He's woken up crying twice already tonight.. I think teething pain though. He's generally been ok the last few days though and ate TONs on xmas day! He adored the turkey! We don't have a tree up this year as it wouldn't last 5 minutes with him but we do have some foliage and lights over the mantelpiece and if you talk about the pretty lights that's where he immediately looks which is cute. 

Anyway, must get to bed.   To you all and wishing you all a fabulous new year. I hope 2017 brings us all lots of joy, particularly Westies, cara, much more and nickynack (let's hope the pursuit of motherhood finally meets with success next year whatever the route).


----------



## Qwerkily

Hi ladies, hope you are all still having festive fun and are not stuck in crimbo limbo. 

Lillie how is Noah getting on now he's home? Hope you had some family round to pamper you. 

Kalm that's brilliant that Ethan gave you a good night! Fingers crossed it's the start of things improving. After Aldous did his first full night he regressed back for a week or so but then slowly the stretches got longer and now he rarely wakes before 6am. 

Beccaboo did the boys enjoy Christmas? I bet it was all a bit of a shiny and twinkly blur for them. Hopefully you got some rest yourself. 

Nahla did you spend Christmas with H? I hope your three had a lovely time. 

Smileycat how are your boys getting on? 

Amoeba how is Calans feeding at the moment. Hopefully you had an easy Christmas with no reactions. 

Muchmore how was the hosting? Did you have many round? We're off to my sisters today and she's got friends rounds too so there will be 15 of us for lunch!!

Snowy I hope Lizzie enjoyed the festivities and got spoiled with toys. 

Hi to everyone else, Cara, Westies, wildflower, Sarah, ljh and anyone else I've missed. Hope you had a lovely break. 

Afm, Christmas has been lovely. Lots of fun presents for the boy (and me!) to play with. Nice to have people fussing over Alo but it's been a bit awkward trying to keep quiet about the pregnancy with lots of drinks on offer. I've made so many excuses!! It's two weeks to our ~12 week scan so hopefully then we'll get a better idea of due date.


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi ladies - hope you all had good Christmases and have good things planned for NYE. The CC clan has really grown this year and. I hope we see many more CC babies in 2017. 

Lillie - I hope you've enjoyed Xmas with your special Christmas bundle 

Amoeba - hope you had a good time in Scotland and Calan enjoyed being spoilt by the family.

Smiley - hope things are getting easier with the boys 

Amy -  glad the dogs are better and good that the doc gave you reassurance. 

Beccaboo- glad the hot water bottle helped a bit. This cold weather doesn't help with putting babies down at all. As Kalm said I found the Sleepyhead brilliant. We still use it now (the bigger size). 

Querkily - glad you had fun with Alo. I wonder if people guessed with you not drinking, especially over Xmas! 

Kalm - glad you got a bit more sleep over Xmas. Lizzie also loved Christmas diner. She ate most of my roast potatoes! In fact she often eats lots of my food so it turns out having a baby is a good way to diet! 
Have you bought the dress now? It looked lovely.

AFM - had Christmas in Wales with DH's family and my mum came too. Was nice for Lizzie to be with her cousins. One of them is only 6 months older so they played a bit together. She is so much fun at the moment as she's crawling and cruising everywhere and is very chatty. She says 'hiya' about 100 times a day to everyone/ everything she sees which is pretty funny. She also likes to point and laugh at total strangers which is a little embarrassing but also funny!

New Year won't be much fun as DH fell off his bike yesterday and smashed up his wrist. He's still in hospital now as he needs surgery to pin it all back together. I guess he'll still be there over New Year and it's going to take quite a bit of rehab to get it back to normal. Plus it means he won't be able to look after Lizzie on his own so quite a nightmare as I have work trips coming up. It could have been so much worse though so I'm thankful for that.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sorry I've been quiet - been busy.

Hope all the ccs had a great Christmas and hope 2017 is good to us all...and maybe a few more cc babies ☺☺ xx

Lillie hope Noah is doing ok after his heart op xx

Snowy Lizzie sounds quite the character 😁☺ hope your DH will be ok and rehab won't be too bad for him xx

Qwerkily glad you had fun with Alo, gosh can't believe you're almost at 12w! 😱☺ x

Beccaboo hope the sleepyhead helps (tbh it didn't really help with Calan 😔)  

Kalm yey to Ethan sleeping better, hope it continues xx

Smiley hope you and the boys are doing well xx

Amy glad you were reassured -looks like lo going to keep you on your toes 😁☺ xx

Nahla hope you manage to see H over the holidays and had fun with your 3 children xx

Hi to everyone else 

AFM the family Christmas was great, we had a fab time and didn't want to come home! Calan is doing much better with feeding, discovered a few other things he's reacting to but a few that he isn't. He's sleeping better and sitting in a highchair better too (can't sit unaided, though now can sit in wooden highchairs in restaurants, when I put the liner  in to make space slightly smaller)  On Boxing Day his second tooth came through 😱😱 and he rolled from front to back (has been going back to front for a few weeks now but never back again). Yesterday we discovered calan has boats instead of feet - he's growing out of his largest pram shoes so thought I'd go to clarks and get his feet measured, thinking that at 5m he won't even register on the scale...nope he's a size 2.5, which explains why pram shoes are small! I like him to have shoes/boots on feet when we go out, especially as his new snowsuit doesn't have feet in (he also has cold feet unless in shoes/slippers) so now he has a pair of pre-walkers ☺ xx


----------



## Nahla

just a short update... xmas was pretty stressful but also fun with 3... Heinz came after xmas to stay with me and the twins for 3 days and nights... Benny went with my parents to Centre Parcs. It was a success, the babies like him, we also met his parents and Heinz adores the babies. 
tonight I stay at home with my kids... will wake up Benny at midnight to watch the fireworks. 
re xmas tree: we got all plastic and wooden decorations but the tree was interesting for about 10 minutes for the babies and no damage so far. 
snowy, oh no, bad luck! I hope you get the childminder question sorted! 
Kalm, yay for only 2 wake ups! I hope he repeats it soon for you! 


ladies, have a good start into 2017.... and may all your dreams come true! 

xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba great that you had a lovely family Christmas & that calan is doing better with his feeding x   

Snowy sorry to hear about dh's accident, I hope his surgery goes well & he is home soon   Lizzie sounds super cute & very entertaining x  

Qwerkily exciting that you have your 12 week scan soon! x  

Kalm I didn't record the hb, I was too busy being relieved that it was still there!   I hope Ethan is sleeping better, lovely that he enjoyed his first Christmas dinner x  

Sarah I hope you had a lovely Christmas & that ember is doing well x  

Beccaboo I hope your first Christmas as a new mummy has gone well x  

Muchmore I hope you were able to relax & enjoy the festive period after all your hard work with the book   will you be taking your heroine on some more journeys in the new year? x  

Hello wildflower, Smileycat, Lillie, Nahla, Cara, westies, ljh, Helen, nickynack & anyone else still reading  

Christmas has been nice & relaxing, I have been doing some crafting, been on some nice frosty dog walks & managed some stepping at the gym   dp is working tonight so mum & I are staying in & having takeaway  

Wishing you all a very happy new year & hoping that all of your dreams come true xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello crazy clementines, and a very happy new year to all of you!
Snowy I'm so sorry to hear about DH. Thinking of you both as you adjust. That's a tough situation to find yourselves in but you are so right that it could've been worse. 
Nahla I'm glad you and H had a good time together over Christmas. 
Qwerkily, Kalm and Amoeba your little ones are growing so so fast!
I hope all of you had a good Christmas and New Year. Ours was lovely ... 13 on Christmas Day and 15 for New Year and plenty more hosting and visiting in between. I'll be glad for a bit of normality. And yes Amy I do need to take my heroine on a few more adventures, 'now that the other book is with the editor. 
I truly wish you all a happy, healthy, joyful and fulfilling 2017. May it be all you hope for and more.


----------



## Qwerkily

Oh no Snowy!!! I feel your pain! When dh broke his ankle he was utterly useless for about 3 months. Couldn't pick up Alo or anything. He could at least do the odd nappy change on the floor though. I remember thinking it would be worse if he broke an arm!! I hope he recovers quickly and you have some help in the meantime.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Happy new year all! Hope you had wonderful Christmases. Everyone in my house is having a nap right now, except me  I think I've had too much coffee. That, and I feel when I nap in the day that I'm not making the best use of the time I have where someone isn't needing me.

MuchMore - It must be lovely having such big gatherings at this time of the year but tiring too I expect so nice to get some normality. I haven't had a big family Christmas like that since I was a child and I do miss it a bit.

Amy - Well done on the stepping already! Can you send me a little of your motivation please? Hope you enjoyed the takeaway too.

Nahla - Lovely to hear how well things are going with H and the kids. You've done well to have no issues with the Christmas tree. 

Amoeba - Aw another milestone re: Calan rolling over and getting his first shoes! Auron wasn't a size 2.5 until he was about 18 months old. Glad you're finding more foods he can tolerate and that you had a lovely Christmas with your family.

Snowy - Your poor DH, hope he's out of hospital soon and that you can find a way to muddle through while he recouperates. It's good that it wasn't more serious but difficult to deal with even so.

Querkily - Wishing you luck for your 12 week scan  it must be hard keeping it a secret but lovely too.

Kalm - Glad Ethan enjoyed his Christmas dinner! Hope he starts sleeping better for you soon. It can be even harder sometimes when they have a one off good night and then go back to keeping you awake again because it's like you know they can do it, so why can't they do it all the time?! Sleep deprivation is a form of torture for good reason.

Beccaboo, Smileycat and lillie I hope you had a wonderful first Christmas with your littlies too. 

We had a relatively quiet Christmas and new year with just the four of us. I didn't even bother to lay the table this year since Ember is too little to have a routine and ended up feeding her while I ate my Christmas dinner on my lap on the sofa.  I can't enjoy any alcohol at the moment because she's having a fussy phase so she often ends up in our bed in the night and I'm not getting much sleep even then! She's growing so quickly that I feel like I'm scrambling to hold on to the time and enjoy it before she changes again. I have my 6 week check up tomorrow and I'm feeling relatively recovered (my tummy is numb still, but that's about it) so I'm hoping to get back into doing some sort of exercise this week and stop eating biscuits to get rid of some of this baby weight.


----------



## Beccaboo

Happy New Year CC'S. 
I hope you all had a lovely festive break. 

Snowy, sorry to hear about DH wrist. Is there any update? What a pain hey, just not needed when you have Lizzie to look after too. Hope his recovery is quick. Glad to read Lizzie is developing well with her crawling
Etc. Xx

Sarah, I hope your check up goes well. I recovered from my c-section really well but still feel slightly numb now which I think is normal, my midwife said it can take months for the feeling around the scar to come back totally. 
Glad you had a. I've quiet Christmas just the four of you, I keep imagining what next Christmas will be
Like when my boys will be over 1yr. Xx

Muchmore, you really did host a good number of people there! Sounds like it was a busy one and probably feels really quiet now. I wish you a happy 2017 too and hope it's a positive one. Xx

Hi Amy, sounds like you had a chilled few days. It was rather frosty wasn't it, I really like wrapping up for walks which is what we did too. You can now say you are having a baby this year! Xx

Lilli, I hope Noah is well and you enjoyed first Christmas as a brand new mum. Xx

Nahla, glad you had a fun Christmas with H and the children. Lovely you got to spend it with him and he is great with the babies. Xx

Smiley, how are you doing with the boys? 

Wildflower, how Christmas. Hope Rose had lots of fun. She must be a nice age now to enjoy it. Xx

Amoeba, it seems Calan is doing really well. Good boy. I guess it just takes time to establish a routine with them. Xx

Hi everyone else. Il be back in a bit, babies are calling! Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Kalm, glad to hear Ethan gave you a little Xmas pressie in the way of sleep on Xmas eve! Shame he didn't keep it up but maybe as you say, now the teething pain isn't helping. I wouldn't say I've had sleep deprivation yet but I'm waiting for it to happen! So 2017 will bring for you a wedding this year! Yay! Look forward to hearing about all the wedding prep. Xx

Querkily, glad yoy also had a lovely non alcoholic Xmas! I guess you had the same last year too with no drinking! Can't believe it will be 12 weeks nearly and bet you can't wait for the scan. 

Westies, I hope you are well and have figures out the next steps for you in terms of further cycles. Wishing 2017 to be the lucky year for you. 

Hi Cara, hope you also had a nice break and that being in a different job gave you some nice time off. Good work with the cake decoration by the way. Xx

Hello everyone else. 
I had a nice Christmas and new year, pretty quiet, visiting family who are close by anyway and lots of walks. I'm back at the gym now so enjoyed spinning class yesterday. It was good to have that me time hour  and done me the world of good, just to see my gym friends again too. 
Days with the boys are such hard work like I never imagined! I have good days and bad. It seems Dylan now is the contented baby whereas Elliot doesn't want to be put down. Although both have been having a good spell of going down to sleep at bedtime (I'm thankful for that!) during the day Elliot just wants to be held. Even if I put him down to get dressed he screams, I pick him up he's fine! I try put him in the bouncer and lying on the play gym mat and entertaining him but nope he is happy for a few mins then wants picking up! Although I hate doing it I've tried to leave him to cry it out but he doesn't stop. I'm hoping it's a phase. 
Nighttimes are ok but it's that thing where I'm looking forward to going to bed but then again I'm not as don't know how the night is going to go! Boys usually wake up for a feed at 2am and 5/6am with a couple of wakes ups inbetween where I need to settle them so it's not too bad. 
Anyway starting a few groups next week, baby yoga, a group for the premature babies and a postnatal exercise class for me! Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - I remember that phase where they don't want to be put down. It is so tiring! I used  to have to go to the toilet holding Lizzie sometimes. Thankfully it's bound to just be a phase. I'm sure at about 4 months Lizzie would happily lie in the baby gym for ages.
Nowadays she can be a bit clingy at times, crying when I put her down or leave the room, but at least now she can be distracted with a toy/ sing-song. Great that you're going to the gym again. It's so good to have some 'me' time and some endorphins.

Sarah - hope the 6 week check goes ok and they give you the go ahead to do some exercise. Are you finding motherhood easier or harder this second time around?

Amoeba - cute that Calan now has shoes. I'm not sure how Lizzie's going to get on with shoes. She pulls all her pram shoes off! 

Muchmore - your big Christmas sounds lovely (and tiring!). I always had small ones growing up but DH has a big family so I'm enjoying the bigger family celebrations now.

Nahla- glad things are going so well with H. So great that your kids like him.

Amy - Snap. I also had a takeaway with my mum on NYE. We had a bottle of fizz as well though!

Querkily - good luck with the 12 week scan. Not sure how you handled your DH being incapacitated when Alo was so young. At least Lizzie doesn't need to be picked up/ held so much anymore.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and looking forward to returning to work this week (for those who are).

AFM - DH had his op on NYE and got out of hospital yesterday. He's still in lots of pain and spaced out on all the painkillers. He's really trying to help where he can though which I appreciate. To be honest I'm glad nursery reopens tomorrow. Lizzie is all over the place and I find it difficult to keep on top of keeping the house vaguely respectable and preparing her meals, especially as she doesn't like Ella's pouches anymore so it's all from scratch. She hardly has any milk now and eats like a horse. At least she gets good meals at nursery so that's one less thing to worry about! 

She's suddenly much closer to walking and spends ages walking up and down our lounge with the walker (or any piece of furniture she can push along). We have wooden floors so it travels too fast for her so she's pretty much running to keep up with it. 

I do love this stage though. She's such a crazy little person!


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies and a Happy New Year to you all heres hoping that 2017 is a fabulous year all round!

Snowy sorry to hear that dh has had an accident an is going to make things difficult...wishing a speedy recovery! i bet Lizzie is at the stage where you need eyes in the back of your head! i always think babies are funny when they try run before they can walk!

Beccaboo go u on heading back to the gym! i think its important that you get some you time especially with twins! ur days sound manic....i only hav one baby to look afta couldnt imagine 2!! 

muchmore wow you hav been hosting a lot over xmas an new year....i bet u need a holiday to recouperate! 

Amy ur nrw years sounded lovely! glad the pooches are better now an u had a lovely xmas...are u neices gettin super excited for baby now its getting closer....ur going to hav a baby...this year!!

ameoba ur comment re Calans feet had me laughin...Noah has big feet too! glad u had a wonderful xmas with family x

querkily not long until scan day now..good luck hun

Kalm hope u an ethan had a lovely xmas 

nahla i bet xmas was hectic in ur house! lovely that u got to see H too

hello to anyone ive missed hope ur all ok??

afm Noah is settling well we had a fee days of cluster feeding since being home but the last 3 nights we've had more of a 3ish hourly routine going....we've been home 2 weeks an had only a few days without visitors....Noah was weighed yesterday an is now 8lb4oz (at 3 weeks...he was born 7lb 1/2oz) so is gaining really well! its been a busy xmas but one of the best...i am so in love an being a mummy is amazing....i keep thinking someone/something is going to take him away from me!! xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hello all and happy New year to you all!
Just a quick one (will try & do personals later) to say I had my results appointment today at the recurrent loss clinic. Mixed news really. No issues with the thrombophilia side of things so don't need aspirin or anything like that. The hormone tests are another story. Dr initially said they didn't show anything but later changed his mind and said they showed I had PCOS to a degree that it could be a contributing factor in the miscarriages. This was confusing as I was previously told I no longer had the syndrome, just polycystic ovaries. Anyway he decided it would be good to give me metformin so I'm starting that tonight. Slightly anxious as he said it often causes side effects such as nausea and bloating . Have been advised to increase dose gradually. He did say it might not make any difference and I got the impression he was really just trying to find a drug he could chuck at me. I have to give the metformin a couple of months to get into my system so the final FET will have to wait a bit. Still not decided if I'm going to pay for immune tests yet but have some time.


----------



## Snowy white1

Lillie - what a lovely thing to say about being a mummy! Glad you enjoyed your first Christmas with Noah.

Cara - Sorry they didn't have more answers. I didn't know PCOS could influence miscarriage. I was on metformin prior to my EC and I didn't have any side effects so hopefully you won't either.


----------



## Nahla

lillie, great that you are so happy! you sound so positive...

Cara, Metformin sounds like a good plan to me. fx it helps....and good news that you dont have thrombophilia 

muchmore, it was always my dream to have a big christmas with a huge family. reality was different, but having 3 kids my hope is up for the future ( thinking about 3 adult children with partners and about 9 grandchildren...)

Amoeba, wow shoes! my babies still dont have shoes I let them bare feet wherever possible

Querkily, good luck for the scan! 

snowy, good news dh is out of hospital already. I hope he recovers soon.

beccaboo, have you tried carrying Elliot in a sling? maybe he just needs skin contact as much as possible? I guess its just a phase as you said

Sarah, sounds like you enjoy motherhood for the second time! me too I think, its the last time and it makes me sad whenever they outgrow anything


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Muchmore I hope 2017 has started off well for you & you get chance for some of your hobbies after all the festive hostessing you did x  

Qwerkily I hope your scan goes well x  

Sarah I hope your 6 week check up went well, my tummy is still numb around the myo scar over 2 years after surgery! x   

Beccaboo well done for getting back to the gym, I think it is important to have some me time   it sounds like the boys are keeping you busy, my sister had a sling for her youngest as she liked being carried & it meant she had her hands free, although I'm not sure how practical it would be with twins? I hope you enjoy the baby groups x  

Snowy I hope dh is recovering well from his op   Lizzie sounds very cute & entertaining x  

Lillie it sounds like you are doing a fab job being a mummy   I bet your nieces are loving having a new baby cousin x  

Cara I hope the metformin helps & isn't causing any side effects x  

Nahla it made me laugh that you are already planning grandchildren! x  

Amoeba how is the new job going? I hope it is going well x  

Hello to anyone else still reading  

I had a mw appointment last week & she seems to think everything is going ok, although I did end up with a numb arm from the whooping cough vaccine!   I feel massive already despite only being 26.5 weeks but I did manage 45 mins on the stepper tonight


----------



## Qwerkily

Hey ladies. Just a quick one to let you know that the scan went well today! They dated us back three weeks which I knew was quite likely but means I probably still have a couple of weeks of sickiness left 
Mostly just happy there was a healthy heartbeat and just the one in there!! So looking to a due date of 14th August now and go back for another scan in 3 weeks 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Qwerkily great news on scan xx


----------



## KALM

Hello everyone, sorry for being absent for a bit, life is a bit of a struggle just now with my non-sleeping boy.

*qwerkily* congrats on your scan and yay for an August baby! If he/she is a few days early then we might share a birthday! Sorry to hear you are suffering sickness. How does this pregnancy compare to Aldous, do you feel much different? Are you telling people your news yet? And how is aldous?

*amy* glad to hear you are doing well and I'm impressed you are still gracing the stepper with your presence! Has pregnancy affected your appetite for sweet treats at all? Any cravings? And how is your pooch? Any reoccurances of your car problem?

*snowy* how is DH doing now? How awful for him and that he can't help you so much. Was Lizzie ok going back to nursery after the hols? Ethan is also walking around the furniture and has periods standing on his own not holding onto anything. We didn't get him a walker...can you believe our babes are just about 1?!. Ethan has already been to one first birthday party and has 2 birthday parties to go to this weekend.. quite the social life! Oh and Ethan is also going through separation anxiety like it sounds like lizzy does. He can be playing happily with daddy and if I just pop my head in the room for something and leave again then he has a melt down sometimes!

*amoeba* I hope the job is going well and you continue to find new foods Calan can eat.

*nahla* I also had a chuckle that you are planning your grandchildren  I'm
So happy for you when I read how well H gets on with your children 

*cara* I hope the metaformin does the trick for you and you haven't experienced bad side effects. I would consider immunes testing personally. It is expensive I grant you, but if it finds something that helps the FET to work, it's less expensive than paying for another IVF round. I certainly am very glad I did it. Of course who knows if it definitely made the difference or not, but we couldn't afford any more cycles so I'm glad we threw everything at this last one.

*lillie* I'm so glad to hear how much you are enjoying mummy-hood, I hope Noah continues to do well. Can you maybe update your profile pic to show us a picture of him?

*beccaboo* I've heard there are ways to carry two babies in slings.. if you visit your local sling library I'm sure they would help. I'm impressed (and envious) at the 'me' time you are getting. It is definitely a good idea and needed. I don't get enough for sure. It doesn't help that the only way to get some sleep is to bed share, which is nice on the one hand but on the other it means I have very little time apart from my monster. He is back to awful evening sleep since xmas (waking very frequently), and also only naps well if I sleep with him or he's in my arms  sigh. When I do get any time there always cooking and cleaning that need doing. I did get an hour and a half out at my old book club last week, but that's definitely not enough! I'm really looking forward to going back to work in Feb, just for some space! I was talking to a lady at my book club who has twins who are now 8 (I feel like it was just yesterday they were born!), she was saying how routine was the saviour for twins but was limiting in what she could do (classes, going out etc..) and how she used to be envious of more "baby led" mums (for feeding and sleeping) like me. However her kids slept through from 6 months. I think if I could re-do things I would definitely try a more routine based approach with Ethan (more Gina ford like) to see if that made a difference. Of course it might not have, some babies are just like he is and don't sleep well no matter what. How are the new baby groups going?

*maisie* if you are reading still how is your new family addition?

*sarah* I love seeing the super cute pics of ember and auron on social media

Hi to *wildflower*, *muchmore*, *westies* and anyone else I missed. I hope your 2017's are going well so far!

AFM, my boy is a joy and so adorable, but oh he is such hard work and I'm so so tired  not being a spring chicken myself does not help I'm sure. You can see how much more he understands now, and does some things you ask him. He says several things - dad, duck, dog, moo, hi, home, Lionel (his toy lion!) - but not if you ask him to, and still no getting a mummy out of him! He loves to look at books and have stories, and is totally obsessed by the washing machine (pressing buttons, opening and closing the door, watching it spin), and loves throwing clothes in and out of the laundry basket, and taking clothes pegs off the airer and chewing on them. Since xmas his sleep has once again deteriorated, and we also went through a few days where daddy couldn't settle him as he'd scream worse if DP went in (thankfully that passed, think it was a negative side effect from the sleep training we tried). Last week he got a cold and cough and hives (not sure if from a food allergy or viral infection.. dr thought more likely viral but I'm not 100% convinced) so that wasn't too fun and also meant we couldn't go to our usual classes, so it was a long week. Meanwhile amongst it all trying to organise the wedding! Tomorrow we are going for a menu tasting and Wednesday I see a florist. Booked some paper lanterns for the barn ceiling this week and looking into someone to do my hair/make up (which I'd like done as a treat!). It feels like lots still to do and we still haven't got a clear picture of theme/decor, so I'll feel happier when that's sorted. Anyway, it's late and I'd better sleep I think!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh kalm, that sounds like a pretty gruelling time you're having with the sleeping etc. I have several friends whose babies just seem to have trouble settling down and dropping off. Without wishing to depress you, one is still struggling with her 2 year old in that regard. I do so hope you can all find a rhythm that works soon. 
It's hard to believe Ethan and Lizzie are nearly 1! Where did that time go?  
Amy and qwerkily, good to hear your pregnancies are going well  
Amy, that is impressive stepping!!! And you can dig into the puddings all you like! I went out for dinner with Dh last night and had profiteroles. They made me think of you  
AFM, I have had a good stint of writing over the past few weeks. Life is about to get busy with work again but I made the most of the quieter days to rethink my novel a bit. My heroine is currently having an illicit affair with a work colleague, which means writing a bit of romance stuff ... which I'm definitely not used to! It's been good practice to write that kind of stuff but try to avoid too many cliches


----------



## Snowy white1

Querkily - congrats! That's great news and must have been a relief. Sorry to hear about the sickness though. Hope that stops soon. Will you find out if it's a boy or girl?

Muchmore - I like the sound of your steamy novel! When will you be finished? How do you go about getting it published?

Kalm - sorry to hear how tough the sleep situation is. Who knows whether routine would have helped or not. Perhaps babies just do what they want to do.
I am totally routine obsessed and I agree it can be very restrictive - for example we always have to be home for 'nap time' - but I'm too scared to break from what we do now in case it stops the good sleeping. If could be nothing to do with the routine but I'm not about to risk it! She goes off routine at nursery sometimes and sleep is only a bit worse so who knows. I do live in fear that this good sleeping is a phase and it's all going to go wrong!
I guess you could try starting a routine now to see if it helps. I think you can do a routine without resorting to sleep training.

Amy - glad it's all going well and well done on the stepper. Have you started buying stuff for the little one yet?

Beccaboo - how are things with the twins? I went to my friend's house at the weekend who has twin boys and a toddler. It was such hard work and I thought of you, Nahla and Smiley and how tough it must be. It seemed like there was always one of them crying!

AFM - DH is on the mend but still having to operate one handed. It's is pretty frustrating for both of us and I can't wait until he's able to help again. We used to share duties in the mornings and sometimes I got a lie in, so I miss that. Plus I'm finding it much harder to get out of the house for 7.30am with him not being able to help get her dressed/ give her a bottle etc. It also makes work quite difficult as I can't do any late meetings as I'm the only one who can do nursery pick ups.

As Kalm said, I can't believe Lizzie is going to be 1 in a few days. Because she still has very little hair I still think she looks very young so I still see her as a small baby. 
We're just doing a quiet first birthday celebration with grandparents, cake and champagne. I've got her a trike so i really hope she likes it.

Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Qwerkily great news that your scan went well, I hope the sickness doesn't last too much longer x  

Kalm sorry to hear you are struggling with tiredness   I remember when my nieces were little I would stay over at my sisters & sometimes do the night time bottle feeds or get up with my nieces so my sister could stay in bed & catch up on sleep, when the oldest two were 3 and 1 I also brought them up to stay for a few days to give her & her husband a bit of a break, is there anyone that could help out with ethan to give you a bit of 'me time'? I think it is really important to have some time for you for self preservation   how did the meal tasting & the florist appointment go? I hope it went well & the wedding plans are slowly falling in to place   I managed 50 mins on the stepper on sunday but I haven't been up since then as there seems to be a crazy january rush & my dedication doesn't go as far as queuing up for a parking space at the gym!   I am still managing some chocolate but feel really full a lot of the time so there haven't been any profiteroles, chocolate tart or melt in the middle chocolate puddings recently, I'm sure they will make a return when there is a little bit more space!   Lucy seems to be doing ok but has had a few days of limping with her back legs, it seems to be intermittent & I'm hoping it might just be related to the cold weather we have had recently, she has a magnetic collar to help with her joints (I don't know if it does any good but figured it wouldn't do any harm!), she also takes joint supplements & medication for arthritis so hopefully she isn't in any pain & she is still keen to go out for walks, other dog owners ask how old she is & when I say she will be 13 in february they say that is a good age for a labrador but our first labrador lasted to 16 so I am hoping we still have quite a few years together   so far the car has been doing ok (touch wood!) but I still keep the battery pack in the boot just in case! x  

Muchmore I love that profiteroles remind you of me!   it sounds like the writing is coming on well & that your heroine is enjoying herself with her work colleague!   I hope work isn't too busy for you & she gets to continue on her journey x  

Snowy good news that dh is on the mend, I hope it isn't too much longer until he is fully fit & able to help out a bit more   it is crazy to think some of the clementine babies are turning one now! I hope you have a lovely celebration for lizzie's first birthday & that she likes her trike   I have got some baby bits including a very cool vitra eames elephant in ice grey & a cookie monster outfit from h&m which made me laugh, I'm sure there are more sensible/practical things I should be buying!   any tips or recommendations on what to get or not bother with will be greatly received x  

Hello to all the other clementine ladies - sarah, lillie, beccaboo, smileycat, nahla, wildflower, maisie, cara, westies, amoeba & anyone else still reading  

I am 28 weeks today & it still all feel very unreal despite seeing my tummy expand, I think it is going to come as quite a surprise if there is a small person to look after at the end of all of this!


----------



## Nahla

Hallo ladies, 
it has become a bit quiet on here recently... I amquite busy myself, Flo and Nele are poorly after their first measles jab last week. 
Anyway they turned one last week and arent babies anymore but toddlers! 
Nele has started to walk all alone, its so sweet and funny to see her trying! 
Flo likes to cuddle and gives the best kusses in theworld, he throws his arms around my neck and pulls my face towards himself and kisses with open mouth 😍
Benny has become quite big and grown up, he has left some of his "spleens" behind like just wearing jogging pants and similar things. Its easier to deal with him right now. 

I am not able to do personals tonight as I had a sh.. nightand am really tired tonight. 

But I keep reading. 

hugs

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening all!

Hope everyone is doing well... it has been a bit quiet lately so I'm sure everyone is just really busy! Life is pretty crazy here. Ember is 9 weeks old now and had her first vaccinations this week; thankfully just a short-lived fever and back to normal today. She's such an easy-going baby. We keep trying her with a bottle but she's not keen at all so no peace for me anytime soon! I keep looking at her and thinking how ridiculously blessed we are. lillie and I have arranged to meet in March so Noah and Ember will get to meet each other. 

Happy belated birthday, Nele and Flo!

Amy - I know what you mean about not really believing it. I still don't believe my kids are mine most days.  Time seems to be going by so quickly, is it for you?

Snowy - Glad DH is on the mend. Has Lizzie's birthday passed? Hope you had a lovely party for her.

MuchMore - I can't wait to read this novel of yours, it sounds exciting!

Kalm - Hope you get some better sleep soon and the wedding planning is going well. I can't believe Ethan is turning 1 already too.

Querkily - So glad your scan went well! A summer baby on the way. 

Love to everyone


----------



## Nahla

Sarah and Amy, me too I get that feeling sometimes that this is just a dream and I wake up soon and dont have any kids... a strange feelingbut then I amsohappy when I look at themand say to myself they are mine! 

Kalm, I can imagine how you feel... I am lucky enough tohave parents and an au pair who do take the twins at night too but when they are ill I dont leave them to theau pair and feel soo tired. one day they all sleep through xx. when Flo sleeps bad ( almost every night atm) I take him into my bed with me. he is the sweetest cuddler... rolls over and over until he is close to me... I will miss that once his sleep gets better.


----------



## LJH80

Hello ladies, I'm sorry it's been so long since my last post, I can't even remember when it was. I think just after I found out I was having a MC?? Since then I have had another failed attempt which left me feeling very down. I can see by quickly scanning most people are now pregnant or have your babies which is fab news. I have no chance of catching up so I'll try and see what's going on by following all your next posts. I just wanted to say a big hello and I think of you all often 😘😘😘


----------



## Nahla

welcome back LJH. so sorry to hear you had another failed cycle. was it in spain too? do you have any plans what to do next? big hugs to You...


----------



## LJH80

Hi Nahla, yes I have a FET planned on 23rd Feb so fx xxx


----------



## Amy76

Welcome back ljh   I'm so sorry to hear you had another failed cycle   Wishing you lots of luck for your fet, 23rd February isn't long now!   xxx

Sarah how lovely that you, Ember, Lillie & Noah are going to meet   xxx

Nahla flo sounds very cute in bed!   xxx

I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## LJH80

Hi Amy, I have scanned back a little, are you pregnant? Your bio doesn't say so but thioygt I saw you are? I hope I am right that would be lovely 😘😘


----------



## Amy76

Hello ljh   my 4th cycle failed at the end of may & we were told at our followup in June to move to de so were saving up but got a surprise bfp (I'm too scared to update my signature or join the due dates thread!   ) I know I have been incredibly lucky & still can't believe it might happen!   I really hope your fet works & your dreams come true   xxx


----------



## Nahla

LJH, fx for your fet... how many frosties do you have left?


----------



## LJH80

Wow how amazing, really really happy for you. 😘😘😘


----------



## LJH80

One leftvafter this one so fx


----------



## Amy76

Ljh thank you   We will all be cheering you on for your fet     xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Aww LJH hrlloooo and welcome back. I'm excited you're cycling again! If it's any consolation, I am not pregnant and haven't had a BFP so you're not alone in not having got where you want to b yet.  I truly do hope and pray this is it for you. By the by, knowing where you started out last year, it's a phenomenal miracle that you've got a few embies to do FET with. Well done you for sticking with it and getting so far. 
Sarah and Lillie I'm glad you're meeting up. If we all lived in the Yorkshire area we could all join you for coffee  
AFM work has started getting a bit crazy again and my heroine has fallen out with her best friend, which is tricky to write (mostly cos I don't want any of my friends to think I'm writing about them ) so the novel isn't flowing quite so well, but hopefully I'll get back into it in the next few days.


----------



## Snowy white1

Ljh- sorry to hear you had another failed cycle. Lots of luck for your next FET!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Welcome back LJH, hugs to you and good luck for Feb


----------



## Qwerkily

Lovely to hear from you LJH. Sorry to hear you are still waiting for your turn, I'm sure it won't be long. Fingers crossed for your fet, not too long now! X


----------



## CaraJ

Welcome back LJH! I'm still waiting too. Have been put on metformin by my fertility consultant. Hoping to do an FET with our final pgs normal embryo in the next few weeks. Been quite down with it all really! Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all. 
I'm attempting writing this on phone which isn't the easiest so apologies for any spelling mistakes! 

How are you all! Sorry I haven't posted for ages. My days are somewhat busy with my two boys! 
Il try some personals! 

Cara, good luck with starting your next FET very soon. Hopefully the metformin is helping and good things will come of your next cycle. I hope so. Xx

Ljh, hiya, I've thought about you as not seen a post in a while. Good luck also for your FET coming up. Got everything crossed as would love to see you add to the clementine babies. Are you having it done in Spain? Xx

Sarah, glad you are well and ember is doing great. Wow 9wks already. Love the photos you post, Auron looks a great big brother. Glad first jabs went ok, my boys were fine with theirs too. So lovely you and Lillie will
Meet up with your babies. Xx

Nahla. How's things wth you. All going great with H? Your children look lovely and it's great that your twins and the other babies on here are now turning one! Where has that Year gone! How is it now the twins are on the move. I'm looking forward to that stage but half wondering if it's going to be even harder work than it is now! Xx

Querkily, glad all is well with you. A summer baby...my bday is August 15th so very near to mine! Will you be finding out the sex? Xx

Amy, your bump picture looked fab. Bet it really does seem surreal still! Have you found out if it's a boy or girl or is it a surprise? Xx

Muchmore, I hope you get the flow back with the boom writing! How have you been? Have you
Planned any holidays or trips away this year? Xx

Wildflower, how are you doing? Hope all is well. 

Snowy, I read about DH'S accident. I'm glad he is on the mend as must have been difficult with Lizzie. How was Lizzie bday? did she enjoy the cake and did you enjoy the champagne! Like your friend with twins that is exactly what it's like for me, always one crying, usually Elliot! It's challenging! Xx

Hi kalm, how was the menu tasting for the wedding. It's such a lot of work planning be a wedding isn't it. Even keeping it simple like I did and went abroad there still seemed a lot to think about! 
I keep meaning to visit my sling library like you suggest but haven't got round to it yet. Seems a good
Idea to try a few out. 

Amoeba, how are you and Calan. How's his feeding going now he is eating some foods? Are you still working? Xx

Smileycat, how are you and twins? As I haven't seen a post from you I expect your hands are full like
Mine??! Xx

Westies, hope you are ok if you are reading. Xx

Lillie, how is Noah and Mum life? 

Have I missed anyone?? Hello to anyone I've
Missed. 

Afm, life is busy! Hard work but rewarding now too. Elliot and Dylan give me lots of smiles and their personalities coming through. Elliot is very hard work. He's very content....when I'm holding him! Actually not necessarily me holding him, he just wants to be held! Although I have a very different Elliot at night! He gets fed at 6:30pm, sleeps until I wake him at 10pm for a dream feed and then sleeps through to 6am. Not a peep from him. He is very happy to go down after those two feeds no problem. Day time though, he can be put down for perhaps 10mins and be content then wants to be held. He cries himself into a state of left, and sometimes I have to leave him to cry unfortunately if I am in the middle of doing something with Dylan or making bottles. He does nap a little during day but only if he falls asleep in me. 
Dylan's a very content and super happy baby. Sleeps a lot during day, is content on the play mat or watching me in the kitchen and sleeping is similar to Elliot but does the odd little wake up about 3 and 4am but they are for a quick settle by me just holding his hand..or he has spit out dummy! So all in all I feel we have got a routine down for the nights. 
Day time is full on, very hard work! I go out a lot with them as going for a walk in pushchair gives me a little break actually from trying to keep them entertained all day! I've made some good mummy friends who have all had boys so that's been nice. 
Still doing gym classes and running as luckily Mum and dad will have them for the odd hour on
Some days. It gives me a break plus I then can't wait to get back to them! Ive been out with
The boys in pushchair, it's very hard running with them! I've also entered the ballot for the
Royal parks half marathon which isn't until October. It's a race I've always wanted to do but never been successful in getting a place. I've just realised though it's on the boys birthday! I probably won't get a place again as it's a popular half. Il have my work cut out training for it if I do it as I'm a slow running mummy at the moment. 
Will try by leave it so long to post again! Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Wow Beccaboo, impressive personals  
I'm glad to hear the nighttimes are settled, even if the days are a busy struggle at times.And the run sounds like a fab idea. Nothing like a goal to work towards, I reckon. 
And yes thanks, I have managed to work my way out of the writer's block and all is flowing nicely again, thanks.


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies, sorry like beccaboo I've been meaning to post but the time just goes!

LJH, lovely to see you back and so sorry your last FET was not successful. But everything crossed this next one for you and Cara brings the next wave of clementine babes! Cara, think positive hon, I know it's hard after all you've been through, and you don't want to build yourself up too much hope in case it gets dashed again, but I'm sure trying to be as positive and hopeful as you can does help on some level. Do people at your church know you are trying? Whilst I don't go to church my parents do and mum had a close group of friends praying for my cycle which felt uplifting if nothing else. Will be thinking of you both.

Muchmore, do you find your characters have a mind of their own and end up doing things you didn't anticipate, or is it all flowing to a lovely master plan?

Beccaboo, sounds like a sling would benefit Elliot especially and give you your hands back in the day! I'm very jealous your boys are sleeping well already at night! Lucky you  it is so rewarding when you start to see their personalities emerge and they are more engaging. Our wedding menu tasting was good and even Ethan approved of the things he tried  there is indeed a lot to organise for the wedding, but we are getting there slowly. Sorted out a cake (we are going for a fun one, but keeping the design a secret until the big day), but haven't picked flavours yet. We can go to a tasting early April where the lady has all her flavours and people can go along and try. A tough day having to eat lots of cake! I can't wait 

Nahla, I hope Nele and Flo are all better now? Ethan has had a cough for about 3 weeks now, it keeps seeming to get better and then gets bad again. He's happy in himself it's just been a bit disruptive at night (more so than usual!).

Sarah, how lovely you and Lillie are meeting up! We all definitely one day have to try to meet up, it would be both very cool and kinda weird! 

Qwerkily, how are you feeling, no more morning sickness I hope? 

Hi to smileycat, Westies, Amy, amoeba, wildflower, Maisie and anyone else reading I missed.

Last Thursday was my official first day back at work, I just did half day though to try the morning routine, and I'm using holiday so that I next do 1 day next week, 2 the week after, and then my first 3 day week the one after just after Ethan turns 1. I'm Looking forward to going back and having some adult time, but glad they are letting me trial 3 days a week to see if that will work out. Ethan enjoys time with his grandma so hopefully will adjust fine to that.


----------



## Nahla

Beccaboo, yes, once they are crawling and walking it gets even more stressful. you need eyes and hands everywhere unless you can make your whole house babyproof and we cant. But they are much more content too. Both can climb the slide of my big boys' bed 😱and Nele also climbs the ladder up. Both do complete stairs all alone... I am happy they cant get on the sofa yet-but they will be able to soon. 
Going to see Hthis weekend. we had a good time after xmas all alone with the babies for 3 days. He will visit us during ski holidays for a long weekend too and I got tickets for the new Elbphilharmonia in Hamburg for April at xmas. so far so good.... and he will probably quit his job in Munich soon and look for something in Hamburg or Cologne which would give us the chance to see each other moreoften. 

Kalm, glad you are looking forward to go back ro work...I am not. I stillhave a year time but I am already dreaading it. cant imagine night shifts any more. good luck for You...


----------



## KALM

Gosh Clems, it's quiet on here lately! I hope everyone us ok, just busy.

Amy, Qwerkily, how are the bumps? Have you experienced baby hiccups yet Amy?

My first full day back at work last week went just fine for both me and Ethan. This week - 2 days!  I can't believe this time next week is Ethans birthday. What an amazing, joyous, but very hard and challenging year it has been for me. I'm hoping the next one brings a LOT more sleep!

Love to all!


----------



## CaraJ

Hello quiet clams!
Just popping on to say I have decided to hold off on FET for a month as if AF plays ball that will put transfer in the Easter holidays which is much better now I work in education. Happy to put off the anxiety for a bit longer.

Also wanted to share with you my new project. I came accross chemo care packages the other day and tried to find sonething similar for IVF or TTC but failed. So I've decided to make my own. I've set up an Amazon wishlist for people to donate items as I'm going to donate them free of charge to a charity and can't afford to fill them all myself! I'm going to give them to the local charity who have helped us through some of our lowest times. They offer counselling and support groups so now they can offer a bit of practical love and support to the people they help. I just want to use my experience to help others feel a bit better!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all. It is quiet these days on here. I know I just don't get 5 minutes during the day. Anything I do now has to be when the boys are in bed! 

Nahla, I can imagine two on the move is another kind of hard from these early days! Sounds like everything is going really well with them and continuing to go well with H. That's brilliant. 

Kalm, glad work is going well. Does Ethan go into nursery or have you got family nearby that look after him? I imagine that first day back at work away from Ethan and in full on adult company seemed strange. I am going to do some keeping in touch days but even the thought of them and being away from the boys all day seems weird. I think il really miss them! Even though my days are so full on I miss their little faces when I put them upstairs to bed! 
Sounds like the wedding menu went well and yay for a fun cake. Will it be orange! 
Xx

Hope everyone else is well. 

Afm, all good here. Elliot and Dylan changing all the time it's scary. Met some twin mums which is lovely, one mum had ivf and I didn't ask but she's on her own so imagine she used a donor. She had treatment in Athens. The other twin mum is a twin herself and had such a positive outlook on twins it just made me feel positive and that all this hard work is worth it and will especially be worth it when they interact more and play together. The boys are interacting more now and smile at each other, it's just lovely. 
Oh I didn't get into the Royal parks half marathon via the ballot. I've always wanted to do that race but when I entered I hadn't taken note of the date which is Elliot and Dylan's Birthday so in a way glad as not sure I'd want to be running a half marathon on their first birthday. So il enter again next year plus it gives me longer to train as half marathon distance seems a little too adventurous at the moment! 
Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello lovely Clems  
Yes, I've decided we are all now crazy busy clementines and have no time for posting  
Cara I really love the care package idea! That is so brilliant! It can be such a lonely place, esp for those who don't feel they can tell anyone and don't have a wider community they belong to. I reckon receiving a few helpful practical things would bring a lot of encouragement. I'm kinda guessing the charity might be less keen on you bigginh up the Fung Shwe benefits of orange for fertility but I do love the idea of the packages containing orange frogs and orange nail polish and orange Pes sweets  
Speaking of which ... Amy how are you? How many weeks are you now? It is so amazing to think you'll be holding your little one soon. 
Beccaboo I reckon you're probably right about the run being better next year than this. At least that way you can take your time training. 
Kalm how is the return to work going? I hope Ethan is settling to his new routine. 
Nahla I am really glad things are still going well with H. 
Hello to everyone else ... how are you all and how are the mini Clems doing? Lillie, is Noah ok now?
AFM work is busy but I'm still managing to write. There's a lot of travel at the moment: I've run 2 conferences in the past 2 weeks and am off to Crewe to see my goddaughter and her family next week. DH is currently away skiing ... second of 3 ski trips this winter  He enjoys it and I get to live the bachelor lifestyle for a while  
The MiL is down this weekend so that'll keep me even busier, no doubt. )


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi Clems,

It has been quiet recently but good to see a bit of chat just now.

Cara - care package idea sounds lovely. Was just reading about a local charity that makes memory boxes for people who have still born babies and your idea reminds me of that in a way. Nice to do things to help make things a bit easier for people. 

Kalm - hope you're enjoying having a bit of adult time at work. I'm really enjoying being back at work and I look forward to seeing Lizzie's little face at the end of each day so much.

Beccaboo - are things starting to get any easier with the boys?
I'm impressed that you can even consider doing a half marathon this year. I've just started doing these military fitness classes and I'm so unfit!

Muchmore - hope you're enjoying the bachelor lifestyle. Will your OH be back when your MIL is there? Very brave if not!!

Hope everyone else is ok. 
Amy - how's the bump?
Lillie - how are you and Noah getting on? 
Have you and Sarah met up yet?
Querkily - how many weeks are you now?

AFM - things good with us. DH's arm is still out of action which is frustrating for both of us. 

I been thinking a lot recently that I'd love a brother or sister for Lizzie, so DH and I are discussing our options. I hoped that pregnancy would maybe 'fix' me but I don't think so. I have had 1 period in the last year, so don't think there's much hope there. Thankfully I have lots of embryos left so just need to decide when to do an FET. 
I was so lucky to have it work first time, I reckon we won't be so lucky next time. I think (hope) it will be a bit easier trying for a second though as I'm pretty happy with what I've got already!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Snowy how exciting that you are thinking about doing an fet!   Sorry to hear dh's arm is still out of action, I hope it is working again soon x  

Muchmore it sounds like you are very busy with work again but great that you are still managing to fit in some writing   I think the bachelor lifestyle & a whole bed to yourself is nice sometimes!   I hope you have a nice time with your mil & enjoy the visit to your goddaughter x  

Beccaboo great that you have been able to meet up with some other twin mummies, it sounds like the boys are doing really well, I think spending the day with elliot & dylan on their first birthday sounds much better than doing a half marathon x  

Cara I think the care packages sound like a nice idea, there are some good fertility related quotes on pinterest & it might be a nice idea to add some of them & also some details of helpful websites such as ff, I hope there will be some orange items too! x  

Kalm great that you & ethan coped ok with your first day back at work, I hope the two day week is just as successful & you have a lovely time celebrating his first birthday x  

Nahla it sounds like things are going really well with h x  

Ljh not long now until your fet, wishing you lots of luck x  

Westies I think you said you were out in athens around the middle of february, I hope things are going well for you x  

Qwerkily how are you doing? have you had another scan? I hope you are ok x  

Hello lillie, sarah, amoeba, smileycat, wildflower, maisie & anyone else I have missed  

Things have been a little bit busy recently, mum has been ill for 2 weeks with flu, dad & his partner were away on a cruise for two weeks so it was just me in the office, the dachshund had a check up at the vets for her epilepsy & she has some more growths on her chest so we need to decide whether to xray to check they haven't spread to her other organs then decide whether to remove them & lucy has been to the vets twice so far this week - her eyes started to go droopy which they think is a temporary thing but she has also had some intermittent issues with breathing, obviously she was fine at the vets & they think it is her larynx & the anti inflammatory she is already on should help, she sounds a bit like a pug or bulldog when she is having a problem & I was scared it was something serious but they seem happy for me to monitor it for now, mum was also offered a hip replacement op at the end of march but she is delaying it a couple of months to help me after the cs and my bump was also measuring big at my last midwife appointment 3 weeks ago so I ended up doing the awful lucozade blood test at the hospital on sunday which made me feel rubbish!   I should get the results this afternoon, hopefully things will calm down a bit soon!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Snowy, the MiL arrives tomorrow morning and DH tomorrow evening, so not too long with just her  
Amy wow that is a lot to be dealing with. I really hope the dogs are ok. Take it easy, won't you. Look after yourself as well as everyone else


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies....

muchmore hope u survived ur day with MIL? Glad ur still keeping up with the writing!

Amy wow u sound super busy...hope ur managing time to rest too!! when is ur edd again? how are the pooches?  our bud is fighting for attention altho loving his baby brother...especially his toys!! 

Snowy sorry dh arm is still out of action....not what u need with an almost 1 year old!! how lovely ur thinking of number 2!! 

beccaboo sorry u didnt win the ballot altho i think it probably worked out for the best as come the time i bet u want to do something special with the boys! how is mummy life with twins...i cant even imagine 2 hahah 

cara i like the sound of ur ivf care pack so very thoughtful...hope ur doing well!

kalm i cant believe ur back at work already an Ethan is 1!! time flies....i hav changed ny profile pic so u can see Noah xx

sarah hope u an ember are doing wrll an Auron too of course...i know we message regularly but didnt want to leave u out haha

Nahla hope things are still going ok with H?

querkily how is that bump coming on? 

smileycat how is our other twin mummy doing? 

ameoba how are u an Calan doing? 

wildflower how are u an Rose doing?

hi to everyone else....

afm Noah is doing well his almost 10 weeks now...weighed in at 8 weeks at 10lb10..his still in first sizze clothes altho only yesterday we managed to put him in a 0 to 3 haha...he is smiling lots an cooing which is lovely to hear an see...

sorry for short ish post was hoping to write more but dh has just shouted that we have a poonarmi situation going on downstairs   oh the joys hahahah x


----------



## Nahla

hello ladies, 

muchmore, how wasyour day with MIL? 

snowy, sorry about dhs arm. wow, thinking about number two already? be careful sometimes there are 2 finally 😂

Amy, how was the test result? here everybody has to do it. itsnot much fun is it? 

Cara, care packagesounds great. I guess many people will appreciate it. 

lillie wow 10 weeks! time is flying. He is so cute. 

beccaboo, what is a half marathon against the marathon you do while running after 1 year old twins every day? haha... 

qwerkily, how are you doing? 

afm: Flo still has breathing problems at night so we are planning a tonsillotomy and adenectomy end of march. really looking forward to this as the nights are still horrible. although I am a bit freaking out because he is so young for this operation. 
Going to a carnical event in Cologne next saturday with H. in March 2 weeks skiing with the whole family in a childrens hotel. H is going to visit us for some days. cant take the au pair there because its too expensive 😬 so lots of work waiting... H keeps telling me how much he enjoyed the days with the twins and me at xmas... 

xx 

hi to everyone else...


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Nahla - Hope Flo gets on well with his op. It is quite scary but hopefully it will improve things for you. Enjoy your upcoming trip with H; how lovely that he tells you how much he's enjoying the time with you all.

lillie - Hi to you and Noah! Can't wait to see you guys in a couple of weeks! Tell DH to crack on with the poonamis on his own.  

MuchMore - Hope you've had a lovely time with MIL.

Amy - Sorry to hear your mum has been poorly and hope the dogs get well soon too. I hated the GTT, it's the only time in my life where I've thought I was close to passing out. Did your results come back ok? I was measuring big with Ember... turns out she was just a chunk. 

Snowy - Sending healing vibes to your DH's arm! Good luck with your next steps for a sibling.

Beccaboo - It must be lovely that the boys are now interacting with each other a bit  do they have a proper bedtime yet so you get time to yourselves in the evening?

CaraJ - The care packages sound like a wonderful, kind idea. Well done you. Sending you lots of love and luck for the start of your FET at Easter.

KALM - I saw on social media that it's Ethan's birthday today, happy birthday to him!

Ember is 3 months old on Wednesday. She's started to babble a little in reply when we talk to her and giggled for the first time today. I'm very proud.  She has her second lot of vaccinations tomorrow morning so we're not looking forward to those but we're still doing well with getting out and about (both with and without her big brother!). Time is going ridiculously fast.

Hope everyone I've missed is doing well!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Muchmore I hope you had a nice time with mil & dh's skiing trip went well, are you visiting your godddaughter this week? If so I hope you have a lovely time x  

Lillie it sounds like Noah is doing really well, I hope the nappy incident wasn't too bad! I remember telling my nieces I wasn't allowed to change dirty nappies when they were younger!   both my labradors love soft toys, especially ones that make noises so I think there might be some sharing!   Edd is 14th April but I will have a planned cs before then, my old myomectomy buddy had hers at 37 weeks but I won't get a date until I see the consultant on 8th march x  

Nahla how scary that flo is having breathing problems   I hope the surgery goes well & improves things for him   Great that things are going so well with h & you have a day out planned at the weekend, I hope you have fun x  

Sarah I can't believe ember is 3 months already!   so cute that she is responding lots now   I hope the injections tomorrow go well x  

Kalm I hope Ethan had a lovely 1st birthday! x  

Hello to everyone else still reading  

The diabetes test came back all clear so I celebrated with some mini eggs!   my bump is still measuring big so I have been referred to the consultant but the earliest appointment was 8th march, they don't know whether it is a big baby, lots of fluid or fibroids growing so will have to wait & see. We ended up back at the vets on Friday as Lucy's breathing still seemed intermittently bad & I managed to get some videos to show them what she was doing, they are confident that she is still getting enough oxygen but agree it doesn't sound right so we decided to cover all bases & put her on increased anti inflammatory, antibiotics, anti histamine & the joint supplements she is on & eye drops 3 times a day, it is about 10 tablets a day so I have set her up with a pill box!   we will reassess & see if she needs a scan to investigate further over the next few days but she seemed ok over the weekend so I came down to Portsmouth yesterday afternoon to see my niece in her dance school show & collect the crib my sister has been saving in her loft for the last 7 years just in case I ever managed to get pregnant, I can't believe she kept it so long or that I might actually have something to put in it!   we took my nieces swimming this afternoon which was nice & did lots of jumping & bobbing about when the extreme wave machine came on!


----------



## wildflower

Hi Clems

Amy - great news on the diabetes test being clear. I think some bumps are just big aren't they? And that is so lovely about the crib from your sister. April feels just round the corner which is amazing.

Westies - any news? xxx

LJH - how are you doing? xxx

NickyNack - I don't think you are reading any more but *good thoughts in your direction* xxx

Sarah - Ember seems like a lovely baby. I hope she takes those jabs in her stride. 

Nahla - wow yes that does seem young for an op but I guess the earlier the better if it is going to help - really hope it sorts out those nights for you.
Your relationship with H is so sweet, it is nice to hear about you guys growing closer. 

Lillie - 10 weeks, amazing. Thanks for asking after us xxx

Muchmore - how is it going with you? What are your current thoughts on your ttc journey? Or are you having a little break from such thoughts (I wish you could press pause on these thoughts come to think of it).

Snowy - it is good to think about it and make plans. You never know those magic second pregnancies do happen but it is so good to have those embies waiting too. I hope you guys do get that 'easy' bfp the second time too xxx

Beccaboo - good work on getting back to your running. 

Smileycat - how are your twinnies?

Cara - an easter FET sounds like a good plan, spring is a good time of year. I love the sounds of your care packages.

Qwerkily - how is the pregnancy going? Are you and Amy our sole pg ladies right now? Who might I have forgotten?

KALM - how is the boy? are you managing to do regular runs? Are you back at work already / soon? And - wedding! How is the wedding planning? When is date?

Amoeba - how is Calan? how is work?

afm - Well this time of year really doesn't sit well with me as those vitamin D levels drop  very low. This was made worse last weekend when we had a weekend break at Centre Parcs and Rose came down with a horrible virus for almost the whole time there! It really wore me out and I ended up feeling pretty down.
Dealing with an ill child is pretty horrible, and the tiredness pushed my relationship with DH to the edge as well. Part of me thought 'well it is a good job we have only one child to get ill, because this has pushed us to the edge as it is'. But ofcourse that logical thought still doesn't sink in, and this week when af arrived I felt sad all over again that I will never be pregnant again. 

So that's me, I will be ok after I've had a few nights of full sleep (again, i have no idea how I managed my poor sleeping baby* for so many years when now a few nights make me feel awful! - why do I even want another baby when I need sleep so badly!!) 
So please excuse my downbeat rant, I'll be ok, I am mostly very happy and counting my blessings but my heart is contrary.

*she was 2 before she slept through the night and 4 before that became a regular thing. 

love to all of you xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
Oh wildflower that is no fun. Poor you and poor Rose. There's nothing logical about our hearts, is there. It's amazing how we can simultaneously want things and struggle with the effects that having them would bring. Contrary is a good word for it  
Thanks for asking about my thoughts. I tend to wander back and forward across the spectrum all the time at the moment. Some days are really tough, and on other days I think I might be getting used to it all. We still have no particular urge to pursue adoption, and I'm not too sure why that is. A friend once said to me that adopting is even more of a "calling" than choosing to have your own biological children, and I can really see that. I would love to have a child of our own but as yet I wouldn't love to adopt. Also I am pretty sure I am perimenopausal, so the chances of natural conception get lower all the time. About 6 months ago this would have finished me off, but now it's actually ok. I feel like I might be able to cope with the thought of being one of those couples that never has kids ... sometimes  
Amy I'm so glad the test came back clear and that you're getting ready. These are such exciting days  
Hello to everyone else ... forgive lack of personals but I'm up early for work in the morning. 
AFM the MiL visit was tough going. It was topped of by the moment when, watching me babysit my friend's baby, she stroked my arm and said how she'd always hoped this would be me one day, looking after my own baby. This did not much cheer my soul!!!
I spent a couple of days with my goddaughter and her parents, which was nice, and am now back to work and the general busyness of life. Still writing, still sewing, still working, still eating too much chocolate and still buying orange things ... I bought an orange top just the other day. I consider myself most lucky to be a person who can wear orange


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all. 

Hope everyone is well. 

Muchmore, glad you survived the mil visit. It sorry to hear it was tough. Her comments are what you don't really want to hear! I think you know if/when the time is right to adopt and most definitely is something you rightly need to think about. Glad you are wearing the orange, it's supposedly the in colour and I've seen an orange jumper that I'm considering buying! Xx

Wildflower, sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit down. So horrible to see our babies with illness  and can understand why you are worn out by it. I hope you didn't end up with the virus too. I hope you start to feel a little better, especially as we are heading into spring soon. Love to you too. Xx

Hi Amy, glad the diabetes test came back ok, I had to have it too and I hate lucozade! My results came back fine. It seems though it's common to have it checked. Poor Lucy, I hope she is better soon. 
Good work on the crib from your sister, it's lovely to have things given to you and so so lovely you will have your very own baby asleep in there soon. Xx

Sarah, lovely progress for ember, she's coming along well. How was she after injections? Elliot and Dylan had their 3rd lot Monday just gone and they were super grisly Tuesday and Wednesday, all out of sorts. Broke my heart as Dylan was giving the nurse all these smiles beforehand and I was thinking poor little boy doesn't know what's coming! 
As for their sleeping I feel extremely fortunate that they go through the night. We feed them just before 6 and they go to bed at 6pm. We wake them at 10pm for a dream feed then they both go down until 6am. We feed then and then they will go down for another 45min to an hour. Dylan will occasionally wake for a quick settle but I won't get him out of cot, just hold his hand for a minute and he will go to sleep. We have really kept to a strict routine and maybe it's paid off.  I know that a lot of you mums get limited sleep at night so always feel like I don't want to say they go through. How is ember doing at night? how are you feeling? Xx

Nahla, so true, I already feel like I'm on the go all day and they not even moving around yet! Sounds like you have a busy few weeks. Enjoy skiing, sounds great. 

Hi Lillie, mummy life with twins is exhausting but after the initial period of not feeling like me anymore I actually love it. Yep it's hard work but I just look at those two boys and have so much love for them. I always have one crying, switching from one to the other constantly, Elliot still being especially needy during the day and my days are full on but got a routine going and seeing them develop  more and more makes it all worthwhile. 
Glad Noah is doing so well and full of smiles too. How's you? Xx

Snowy, nice to hear you are thinking of doing a fet and you never know, it could well happen again for you straight away. I hope it does. Xx

Hope everyone else is well. 

My rant for the day as I need to say it to someone, inlaws!! Grrrr
I'd like to say I was laid back usually but we have Elliot and Dylan on a proper bedtime routine to get them down for 6. The hour and a half before they go down isn't the most pleasant since they are starting to get hungry and tired. We try and have calm time with them before getting their sleeping bags on and giving them their feed. DH dad says he will be round to see them in the afternoon. DH on numerous occasions has said to come round before 4pm otherwise the boys are grisly, we have this routine and we feed put to bed etc. But every time the inlaws come at 5pm? Why?? They don't calm the boys down they stimulate them which then leads to when we put them down for 6pm they resist going to bed when they are actually very tired at this point. This happened this evening and Elliot took a while to settle. Okay they don't come round every night but it's usually on a Saturday. I don't understand why they don't come round earlier, when we tell them too as it would be much nicer for them to have cuddles with the boys when they are less tired. Really annoys me. 
While I'm ranting, we have wooden floors but a rug in the lounge, they don't take their shoes off which is ok on the floor as I clean it but why come on the rug with shoes on! It's where the boys might lay on the floor. 
Okay rant over! Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Muchmore - sounds like a tough comment from your MIL. I'm sure it came from a good place but not easy to hear. I still have everything crossed that the orangeness wins and gets you your natural BFP. Are you sewing anything interesting?

Wildflower - sorry to hear about Rose's illness and you feeling down. I'm not sure how I'll feel if we don't have a second. Off course sad on one hand but maybe happy to not have to go through pregnancy again (I hated being pregnant so much!). Since I'm an only child, perhaps that makes it easier to imagine being a family of three.

Amoeba - how are you and Calan getting on?

Amy - glad the results from the glucose test were ok. Would be awful to have to cut down on sweet treats especially with all the Easter chocs in the shops!
Hopefully your big bump is nothing to worry about. Mine was much smaller than it should have been and that didn't seem to mean anything. She was a perfectly healthy weight.

Nahla - two more might be a bit too much for me to cope with. I'd be too scared to have any more than one emby transferred I think!
Scary that Flo will need an op but hopefully will make things better for him.

Lillie - glad to hear you and little Noah are getting on ok. Reminds me of Lizzie who took ages to get into the 0-3 months stuff. Now she's quite a chunk as she loves food.

Beccaboo - totally understand your feelings with the in laws. DH's family also have no respect for the routine. I think they think I'm a total control freak (well, I am I guess). I feel very lucky to have a good sleeper and I'm just waiting for it to go wrong. She recently started standing up in her cot and I thought it was the beginning of trouble but it's been ok so far.

Sarah - hope the vaccinations went ok. We have the 1 year ones next week. Not sure how she'll cope now she's a bit more aware she doesn't of what's going on.

AFM - hoping I can persuade DH to go for a follow up appointment with our clinic soon with a mind to having FET in July (after our holiday). DH thinks it's a bit soon and says he doesn't mind up to a 5 year gap. He doesn't realise that it might not happen straight away. Plus I feel like a much worse employee since having L so I might as well do the IVF now while I'm a bit useless!


----------



## Qwerkily

Hi ladies. Sorry for the long absence. It has been a bit of a crazy time in my house. Between Alo turning one, a "promotion" (will explain shortly) at work and being worn out from new bump, I've lost track of all time really. 

So, catching up first......

Beccaboo thats great that the boys sleep through, it makes such a difference to them as well as you I'm sure. I totally understand your frustrations about your in-laws. I think they just forget how important it is to keep routine and how hard it is if it's broken. I hope they start listening to you a bit more. 

Kalm - Happy Birthday to Ethan. Hope he had a lovely birthday and you are not finding the return to work to be too difficult. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for a sleep filled year for you. Zzzzzzzzzzzz.

Nahla so sorry to hear Flo needs the operation. My friends little boy was born with a cleft lip and has just had his surgery at 3 months. It looked like the scariest thing ever for a mum but Im sure Flo is in the best possible hands with you to look after him too. Your holiday sounds fantastic though, hope you all have a wonderful time.

Cara - thats a wonderful idea, you are such a thoughtful person. I hope you are doing well and have my fingers crossed for your FET.

Wildflower so sorry you had such a rough week. It's no wonder that combination of events is definitely going to hit your energy and positivity! I hope all the sickness has passed and you are all feeling a bit better. It's such a horrible conflict to be both simultaneously thankful for all you have, but wanting more too, its exhausting for the soul. Make sure you take care of yourself x

Lillie I'm glad Noah is doing well. Alo was the same as Lizzie. Didn't really fit his 0-3 until he was almost 5 months and then he grew through 3-6 in a few weeks once he discovered food at 6 months. He's a right chubby thing now. 

Sarah I cant believe how quickly time is going! I hope Embers jabs weren't too bad and that she's forgotten all about them now. Alo just had his year ones which were a lot easier than I had feared. Glad to hear you are getting out and about too, that gives me hope!

Snowy - I hope you manage to convince DH to go for the FET. We had planned to go back to OFU early this year even if we hadn't had our surprise just because I didn't want a big gap. I do genuinely love my job and I figured a sibling close to Alo would be nice and give me more options in my career. Do you think your DH is a bit scared about the extra work of a second or just would like a bigger gap?

Amy glad the lucozade test went well and theres no further concerns. Not much longer now! How exciting that you will get the date you will meet your baby next week! It will be the most wonderful day xxx

Muchmore does your MIL know your situation? Hopefully she was just trying to be compassionate but I do wonder how people can be so very different in their approach to what they think it's appropriate to bring up. My mum announced to a group of ladies at a babies play group that we had IVF (I was sat right with them). I thought that was a bit much!

Hello to Westies, ljh, smileycat, nickynak and anyone else still around. 

AFM - bump is doing well. Definitely growing at a quicker rate than last time. I'm in a fair bit of my maternity wear already! Just starting to feel human again now. The first trimester with a one year old has been hard work, no time for naps and kept forgetting to eat properly which doesn't help with sickness! Not complaining but definitely feeling much more sane now and glad of it. Doesn't help that I've been given a sort of promotion at work (sort of because its all the responsibility with no extra money!!) so I'm trying to do a good job but was also trying to keep my pregnancy quiet. Glad everything is in the open now. 
In an attempt to recuperate, we've just booked 3 nights in a baby friendly hotel in march which has a crèche, pools, spa, listening service etc so we can put Alo to bed and heave a meal in the restaurant without worrying. Can't wait!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Qwerkily great that you are starting to feel better now, bit annoying about the increased responsibility at work without any extra pay!   nice that you have a trip away booked, I hope you have fun x  

Snowy I hope you manage to persuade dh to go for a follow up soon & you can get planning your fet   I am very relieved I don't have to give up sweet treats! x  

Beccaboo it sounds like you have Dylan & Elliot in a really good bedtime routine so it must be really annoying that your in laws don't come round earlier so they can get some happy cuddles, sometimes I think I am really lucky not to have to worry about in laws!   I hope you are enjoying your baby groups & getting some me time too x  

Muchmore I'm so sorry your mil's comments were so upsetting   I don't think there is such a thing as too much chocolate!   what are you sewing at the moment? There is a knitting & stitching show at Olympia this weekend but I normally go to things like that with my mum & unfortunately her hip is too bad to go at the moment. I am glad you are still embracing the orange, I am too! x  

Wildflower what a shame that rose was ill whilst you were away   I am sorry you have had a tough time, sending you hugs x   

Ljh how are you doing? I seem to remember you said you were doing fet on 23rd Feb, I hope it is going well x     

Lillie & Sarah I hope your meet up goes well, how nice to meet after going through so much together x  

Kalm I hope Ethan's sleep is improving & work is going ok x  

Amoeba I haven't seen you post for a while, I hope you & calan are getting on well x  

Hello Nahla, Cara, westies, Maisie, Smileycat & anyone else I have forgotten  

I am doing ok but feeling massive, I will be 34 weeks tomorrow & see the consultant next Wednesday to hopefully get a date for cs! Lucy came off her tablets last Friday & was doing ok for the first couple of days but the noisy breathing returned so she is on another 7 days of antibiotics in the hope they help otherwise we may have to do some more tests, fortunately she seems happy & is going for walks & eating ok so hopefully that is a good sign


----------



## Amoeba1705

Hi ladies, sorry for the silence but have been busy despite being on holiday last week.

Calan is doing great with his feeding - slowly building up more safe foods but also foods that aren't safe 😖 He's not quite sitting unaided for longer than 30secs but just wants to roll everywhere. He's so long that last week I had to go buy the next size up car seat as his head is almost at top of baby seat 😱😱 He shouts 'ba' at the dog...dog is called blue so he kind of has the right sounds 😊😂 

Hope you're all doing well - will try to catch up properly when I have more time - I'm currently trying to avoid marking a set of exams that should've been done 3 days ago 😵 Xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all. 
Amoeba, lovely to hear from you and fab work with Calan and his feeding. Wow next size car up, he's growing so quickly. Glad you ok even though busy. Xx

Hi Amy, no way are you 34 weeks! Where has that time gone! Exciting that you have a cs date, I presume you will be going full term? Glad lucy is happy, that's good even though she's on the tablets. Xx

Querkily, glad the bump is coming along nicely and you are starting to feel better. Least you are getting wear out of maternity clothes from first time round. I'm now in the process of selling mine. I'm on an eBay mission and putting a couple of things up each week. Thought the extra cash comes in handy. What did work say about the pregnancy? Xx

Snowy, hope you managed to talk DH into attending a follow up. May aswell and then you can decide. yes get a holiday in first before you try. Where have you booked to go on holiday? 
Xx

Hope everyone else is well. 
Afm I'm good, the boys are 5 months next week and I really feel I've got them into a routine and things are going well. Even though some days are hard I feel I've turned a corner and things are getting easier each day! Practicing a lot of tummy time, both have really found their voices and make lots of baby chatter noises. Just feel grateful every single day to have them in my life. 
As for the inlaws, they should be coming round today, about 2pm, well we will see. DH has specifically told them not to come after 4pm. I know 4pm still sounds early but considering the boys go to bed at 6 and the hour and half before they get grisly and that's when we start their bedtime routine, 4pm just doesn't suit for visitors. Il update you on what happens! 
I've been managing running and gym, thankfully my parents love having them and give me a little me time during the week and DH is a brilliant dad and gives me some time out. DH loves his cycling and think we have a good balance of me time, him time and family time. Xx


----------



## Nahla

it has become quiet on here...
short update afm, we are skiing in Austria. perfect weather, childrens hotel with a huge playground and hipp menu... my big boy is in ski school in the morning. so great conditions but we miss our au pair as we were not able to pay for her. and meal time is stressful with 3 kids... 

xx 
Nahla


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi ladies!
Nahla, the holiday sounds great! DH is just back from his third skiing trip of the season  
No news from me really but it is so quiet on here that I thought I'd post anyway 
Amy, how was the consultant appt last week?
I'm still keeping busy with work and writing and sewing and stuff ... I've been making clothes for my friend's baby boy lately. 
Happy weekend to you all


----------



## KALM

Hey CC's! Sorry for the radio silence but trying to juggle work, motherhood and wedding planning leaves little time for much else! I do think of you all daily though and hope everything is going well!

Nahla, i am very jealous you are skiing! I've been missing it so, especially seeing friends snow posts on social media! I don't suppose I will get to go for some years now, particularly as DP has no interest in skiing.

Much more, how is your book progress? Is it almost done?

Beccaboo, don't feel you can't say your boys sleep through! Yes I am jealous  but also pleased for you as to get through a day with 2 on bad sleep would be really challenging! 

Oh, so much for a decent post, munchkin just woke from his nap! Will try to continue later!


----------



## Qwerkily

Hi clems. Yes it's been very quiet indeed! Hope all are well. 

Nahla your holiday sounds great if not a little hectic. Hope you get some time to relax too. Lovely that H is enjoying it with you too xx

Amy, yes, how did the consultant appt go? Did you get a date to meet your little girl! How exciting!!

Muchmore sounds like you have been busy crafting. I do miss getting time to sit down with my sewing machine. I did get round to doing a project last week that I've been talking about for 6 months. It's a fiddle pillow for Alo that has zips/clips/buttons/toggles/ribbons etc to keep him busy (esp in the car!)

Beccaboo I hope you have been having more luck with the inlaws behaving 
Glad you've been getting some you time in too. I think it's very important for everyone's sake! 

LJH - any news on the FET yet? I've forgotten when you were starting. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Afm, we're off on holiday this week. Very much looking forward to a break from work. 20 week scan is next Friday (31st) so I'm getting impatient now. Very keen to know the sex, much more than I was the first time. Not particularly hoping for one or the other, just want to know and get thinking about names etc.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Qwerkily exciting that your 20 week scan is next week!   I hope you have a lovely break from work x  

Kalm I hope the wedding plans are going well, it can't be long now!   I imagine you must be very busy with Ethan, work & planning the wedding x  

Muchmore well done with making some clothes for your friends little boy   how is the book doing? I hope your heroine is doing ok & enjoying the journey you have taken her on   I hope you get chance for a nice holiday with dh having so many skiing trips x  

Nahla I imagine it must be a bit of a handful taking 3 children skiing but I hope you are having a fab time x  

Beccaboo it sounds like you are doing really well, I hope the in laws have been visiting at better times so it doesn't mess up your bedtime routine   well done for running & gyming, I signed up to a new gym today, it is opening next week so I am freezing my membership for 3 months but really looking forwards to being able to go, it has just been built & is very lovely & has a pool, sauna, steam & huge jacuzzi, lots of gym equipment, classes, a crèche & baby can come swimming x   

Amoeba great that calan is doing well with his feeding x  

Ljh I really hope the fet went well x  

Hello to anyone else still reading  

The consultant appointment went ok, I had to go back the next day for a scan & on the way to the hospital a car drove into the back of mine at some traffic lights, fortunately there was no damage as all the dirt on my car seemed to act as protection!   the scan went ok & baby is still a girl!   I did end up in the day centre for a couple of hours being monitored just to make sure & luckily baby was unaffected by our bump   I see the consultant again on wednesday but she seems adamant I should wait to 39 weeks for c section despite feeling like my internal scars from the myomectomy are about to burst, so c section is booked for 7th April!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi ladies, yes we must all be busy it's been so quiet! 

Nahla, glad you are enjoying the skiing holiday with your little ones and H. Sounds fab even though strssful mealtimes! I can imagine! Xx

Muchmore, glad you are keeping busy and how nice you are making some clothes for your friends baby. Wish I was that good at making stuff, I can see a button on things but that's as far as it goes for my sewing! Xx

Kalm, must be so busy juggling work and home now. How many days a week are you doing now? 
How is Ethan doing now, how is it with a 1yr old! Still can't believe we have 1yr old babies on this board now! How is the wedding planning going, any more tasting sessions! Or wine tasting maybe!! Hehe xx

Querkily, 20wk scan coming up, where has that time gone! Must be really excited, will you let us know the sec or are you and DH keeping it secret? What have work said about the pregnancy and maternity leave coming up again. Wow, you'll be on maternity leave again, that must seem strange. Will you take a year? Xx

Any, sorry to hear about the little car accident. The person who drove into the back of you must have been taken back when he saw you were pregnant! So glad you are ok though and the bump is too. 7th April really isn't far is it, I can't wait to hear news of your little girls arrival! How are you feeling about the csection? I was so nervous about it but mine was fine, just a very surreal experience. But recovery was great. I'm sure yours will be too as you are very fit and active. Make sure you take care of yourself. Xx

Hello every one else. Currently both boys are napping, unusual for them to nap at the same time in the day! 
As for inlaws nope it's no better. DH dad and partner continue to pop in after 4pm when we tell them not to. It's not like we are saying don't come over we are just saying after 4 isn't a good time. I don't think his dad is coming over in the evenings on purpose they just don't think and i get so wound up by it! Friday they came at 4:30 when they were supposed to come at 2! Even this afternoon DH mum said she would come at 4pm and when DH said it's not a good time and we are taking the boys out for a walk she made us feel guilty that she would like to see them. (I do go and se her during the week with them on her day off) 
Am I being unreasonable about this, what do you ladies think? Elliot and Dylan are just not good between 4 and 6, they are just unsettled and they don't go to sleep properly after inlaws visit. They do go down no problem all other nights! I don't understand why his parents can't come at an earlier time when the boys are on better moods! 
On the same sort of note, did any of you experience such unsettledness in the evenings with your babies! I think it's sometimes called the witching hour! I feed the boys every four hours but even tried a little feed about 4 to see if it helps them and it doesn't. I've tired getting them to nap enough in day. They just want to be held on the shoulder and nothing else until 6pm when we feed and put them to bed. All day they are fine. Me and DH have been taking them out for a walk in pram 4:30 to 5 then coming home, doing their bed time routine which helps a little. 
Xx


----------



## Nahla

Kalm, H does not ski either but when he was here he decided to give it a try after20years with a private teacher next winter... hope he likes it. otherwise: ski holidays with friends where one of the couple goes skiing the other does not. so dh and his friend can babysit;-)

beccaboo, I think you are right about the in laws. it would be dhs thing to talk to them. although 4 is very esrly, but I am sure the time will change soon as they need less sleep. I know about cluster feeding but what you describe seems to be a different thing. maybe their biorhythm is shorter than 24 hours and they get tired too early? how much do they nap during the day? 

qwerkily wow 20 weeks alteady! 

Amy, how are you? how much time left until you meet your lo? 

afm: second week of skiing...I cancelled Flos OP today as he does have no sleep apnea any more. so relieved. could be it returns in winter but he will be a little older at least


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi nahla, 
yes as you say I agree 4pm is still early, it's mainly because the boys are so grisly that I don't want the inlaws coming round. They never end up seeing Elliot and Dylan when they are happy, just always at their grisly time and them coming over doesn't help the situation.
Dylan naps better than Elliot during the day and must say Dylan is therefore slightly better before bedtime than Elliot. I try and get Elliot to nap in day but he resists and ends up having a short power nap so he then is very tired at end of the day. I would prefer them to go to bed at 7pm rather than 6pm but I would never be able to keep them awake until 7pm at the moment. Like you say I'm sure things will change as they get bigger! Plus we have clocks going forward an hour this weekend so not sure how that's going to throw our timings out! We've also started to introduce some solids...eek so maybe once we get into weaning they will become more content in the evenings. We've tried porridge and Elliot loves carrot so far! Plus it's soooo messy!
Glad the skiing going well and yippee you have another week.  xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - Love the pic of your boys!
Lizzie was very grizzly in evening in the early days. I did find things got a lot better once she started having a good long nap in the middle of the day (as well as a short morning nap). She also resisted it but I tried to resettle her if she woke before having the full 2 hours. I guess it's way harder with two as you can't spend loads of time resettling one if they wake early.
Btw - I don't think you are being unreasonable with the in laws. How you choose to do things with your little ones is up to you and they should try and support you in that.

Amy - sorry to hear about the accident; that must have been scary. Glad the little lady is fine though. Not long now. Are you all ready? 

Nahla - that's great that you've cancelled the op. Must be a relief. Enjoy the rest of your trip.

Querkily - do you have any 'feeling' about the gender. I know the old wives tales about how you can tell are rubbish but it's fun to guess!

Kalm - I guess from your post that you're not getting much more sleep. Hope you're coping with that plus work?

AFM - have started doing some military fitness exercise classes which I'm loving. I'd forgetten how great exercise makes you feel. 
DH and I are also trying for number 2 the natural way for a few months. I really don't think I'm ovulating and those OPKs are confusing, I think due to the PCOS. Still it doesn't hurt to try!
Lizzie doing well. She's still a cheeky monkey and never sits still for a moment. Lots of fun though. Started to really miss her when I'm at work, more so than I did before.


----------



## KALM

Right, let's try for a better post!

*Snowy* good luck trying for no.2! Fingers crossed Qwerkily's good fortune will also be yours  aren't the kids at such a lovely age now, I love seeing Ethan learning and growing every day. He is also so busy all the time just like Lizzie. Yesterday my mum said he spent an hour just playing with all the plastic Tupperware in a kitchen cupboard, getting it out, walking around with it, spinning it around the floor, putting it back in the cupboard. Today he had fun taking the bath mats and trying to put them in the cupboard with the towels, then taking them back out again, then repeat! He is still not a sleeper, but better than he was. We get an evening now at least as his first wake up is somewhere between 11 and 12:30. He usually wakes up between 2-4 times a night. To a certain extent I'm used to it, but there are still bad days when I feel exhausted. This week DP has been taking him from half way through the night to see how that goes.. We thought being away from me he might just think well I might as well just sleep if I can't be with mummy...but no sign of that happening as yet! But I mind the situation less now, he will sleep through when he's ready and probably when he does I will miss our snuggles (he usually ends up in bed with me or DP by 3 or 4am just as that we get more sleep ourselves).

*Beccaboo* isn't it funny how their napping is different. I've learned it helps to have a pre-nap time routine just like you have a bedtime routine. So either a set time or learning to read their early getting sleepy signs and starting some quiet time, stories etc.. Before getting them to sleep. Getting that right moment I find is also crucial (and probably what I got wrong in the early days as I was trying to do classes often at times he would actually naturally have slept). If you time it right they go out like a light. Get it wrong and too late and they fight sleep more (even though now more tired). You are starting weaning a early..the twins aren't 6 months yet are they, I can't remember the date they were born ... clearly early weaning works fine for loads of babies, but just something to perhaps bear in mind - there was one mum on one of my breastfeeding groups who basically was just telling everyone to exercise a lot of caution weaning early as she said with her first child she was told to wean early by her doctor for some reason, and all was fine until her daughter was like 18 months or so when she suddenly started vomitting all the time, and they ended up in hospital for tests and it turned out her gut lining was just ruined and couldn't process food any more. the hospital said it was early weaning that did it, and her kid was in hospital for ages and on loads of medications and even now at about age 6 she still has to be on special meds and getting foods that will stay down is a big issue. Maybe it was to do with what food she ate when she did start early, or just was very unlucky, but it was sobering to read.

I'm doing 3 days a week at work (but finish at 4:30 as doing just 21 hours a week). I'm finding it a nice balance. It's great to achieve a lot in my work days, and I feel more "me", but equally I'm glad it's not 5 days as I love my time with Ethan too. It is a shock to be sedentary again for 3 days sitting behind a computer, now I'm used to being more active. Wedding planning is coming along.. A challenge with everything else but we are getting there. Just got all the invites out - we made them and everyone is sending messages to say how impressed they are with them! We just met my sisters new(ish) boyfriend and he is a manager at Majestic, so hoping we can get wines at a good deal from him.. So maybe some wine tasting soon! Excitingly my brother also just got engaged - his wedding will be in the states later this year. I very much hope we can go but it could be quite pricey and long haul with a toddler would be interesting!

*nahla* so glad to hear you could cancel Flo's op. And lucky you with 2 weeks of skiing! Enjoy your last few days! Which resort are you at in Austria? I skied in Lech for 2 holidays in the last.

*amy* oh goodness, so exciting.. Not long now! April 7th  have you finished work now? Busy nesting and getting the freezer stocked up with dinners and M&S puddings to see you through the first weeks? Have you been doing anything to prepare Lucy for the new arrival?

*qwerkily* I hope you are having a nice holiday (is it a staycation or are you away?). Exciting you are about half way through and get to find out soon the gender! Do you think Aldous understands there is a little baby in your tummy?

*amoeba* how are you and calan? Is he sitting unaided for longer now? He must be so tall to need a new car seat already! What kind did you get for his next one.. We are working out what we will go for next, although Ethan still has a bit more to go in his maxi cosi as it goes to 12kg and he's not too tall for it yet. Are you and/or your ex tall? Did you get your marking done ok (was it online marking? I may know a thing or two about that  ).

Right, I meant to do more personals but it's getting late and my bed calls. A big hello to all those I missed personals for, and do hope you are all well and happy. Westies and ljh, if you are still reading, I still send orange vibes your way regularly wondering how your treatment is going.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Snowy good luck with trying for number 2. Glad to hear Lizzie is doing well xx

Beccaboo glad to hear the twins are doing well and totally agree with your inlaws being unreasonable for coming at times you've asked them not to - would really annoy me xx

Qwerkily not long until your scan - will you tell us all what gender is or keep it a secret? Hope Aldous is doing well and getting excited about being a big brother xx

Nahla glad Flos op isn't necessary and that you're all doing well xx

Amy 7th April will be here before you know it xx

Kalm glad wedding planning is coming along, I remember that stage well. Hope Ethan sleeping improves with time xx

Hi to anyone else - sorry for rubbish personals but not good at remembering everything!

Me and Calan are doing ok. He's been for allergy tests today which show he isn't having an immune response so over next few weeks have to try him again with oats and rice, and hopefully to start the milk ladder at 9m. He still doesn't sit unaided properly but hv say it's not an issue as he can sit for short periods of time he just doesn't want to! Last few days he's started a slow commando crawl to get toys etc. He sleeps really well and loves his food - when he's not reacting to it. He's on the 91st centile for height both myself and ex are around 5'8 but my family are tall. We went with the besafe isize modular car seat which is the one up from his baby seat and fits on the same isofix base. Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hello everyone, just checking in. Life has been really tough recently for lots of reasons, big and small. Including a big messy admin error at my clinic which means an Easter FET is no longer on the cards. It means I'll have to look into getting time off work which is not ideal.

I have been checking in regularly and keeping up with you all. But the weight of being childless weighs heavy and makes it hard sometimes.

On a positive note the first of the infertility care packages I've been making have gone out to people who need them.

Hope you are all well. I'll get round to personals when I'm feeling better.


----------



## Qwerkily

Hi ladies. Hope you are all doing well and enjoying some much needed sunshine. 

Cara I'm sorry you are finding it all so tough at the moment. I remember it all too well and can only apologise that so much of the chat is about the babies now - I know it must be tough reading for you. I hope you still feel you can share with us, we really do understand what it feels like xx And sorry to hear your FET has been delayed. I hope it's scheduled now and won't affect work/plans too much. 

Beccaboo I don't think you are being unreasonable at all, parents forget so easily how much work it is with little ones and you know their routine best. Keep telling them, hopefully they'll get the message. I can't say Alo was particularly unsettled in the evening, but then that was probably because he was always unsettled! He suffered from reflux a lot so naps were almost 100% in a sling. 
Work have been really good about my mat leave, I've just been given a new role which is a promotion but they are being really supportive about taking a year off and even finding me cover for a job share if I want to go back part time. I can't complain really - they have been very supportive. 

Nahla I hope coming back from skiing wasn't too much of a reality check. How did H get on with the ski lessons? Glad Flo doesn't need the op now. That must be such a relief for you. 

Amy I hope you are doing well and not feeling too fed up yet! Not too long till your cs and you get to meet your little girl! I'm so excited for you!

Snowy it's super exciting that you are trying for number 2!! Fingers crossed Lizzie was the kick-starter and you get lucky like we did. 

Kalm - Ethan sounds just like Aldous. He can spend so much time just taking his clothes out of his drawers and putting them back again. Sorry to hear he's still not sleeping well, I know what you mean about getting used to it though. I feel like I'm more tired now that Alo sleeps through than when he was only going 1-2 hours at a time! Better get myself ready for all that again!! 
I think Alo is just starting to understand something is a little different. We talk a lot to him about the new baby and bought him a doll which he cuddles, kisses and pokes the eyes of. Not sure he really grasps the concept yet but he has been very excited at all the scans. 

Amoeba sounds like Calan is doing fab. 91st centile! Such a tall boy. I wouldn't worry about the sitting. They all do their own thing at their own pace, he'll have something else he's focusing on. 

Afm, our mini break holiday was amazing. We stayed at a baby friendly spa hotel where they have a listening service (among loads of other good things) so you can go have a candlelit dinner every night! Heaven!

And Friday we had our 20 wk scan and found out we're having a girl! One of each just to keep us on our toes! Alo was very excited watching the scan and after we said he was getting a sister he just kept saying "issta" all day. 

Hi to everyone else reading. Hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hiya all. 

Hopeeveryone is well. 

Amy, not long now, end of this week. Can't wait for the news and will be thinking of you. How are you feeling about it? Guessing you have your hospital bag all packed. Xx

Querkily, how lovely you will be having a girl this time round.  That means all new clothes I'm guessing rather than passing Aldo's clothes down! glad the little break was lovely and nice you
Could relax with candlelight dinner. Xx

Cara, sorry to hear of the admin error with the clinic.  do you have any idea when it will be now. i understand it's hard when there is a lot of baby chat on this group but please keep posting so we can support you in your journey. Xx

Amoeba, I glad you and Calan are doing well and seems he's doing loads better with food and you are getting the help needed. we also have the besafe car seats, they are really good aren't they, but think my two ickle boys will be in their first seats for a while yet! Xx

Kalm, thanks for info on the weening. My two are 6 months this Saturday, eeek! We have started to ween them but really just trying them with very few foods. We give them baby porridge every morning but at
the moment it's really about getting them used to spoon, the food and taste so they only have a few
Little spoons. Sometimes it a rusk mixed with a little of their milk. I've tried a little carrot and sweet potato but again Only a few spoonfuls and nothing substantial that would mean cutting out a milk feed. I want to do baby led weening but will introduce that a bit later I think as they are still small. We had a dietician talk to us in my prem baby group and they were happy we started the weening but will bear in mind what you said about that Mum. On the day time nap front I still can't seem to sort it out with Elliot. He just won't go down in the day even though I'm watching him like a hawk for tiredness signs. As soon as I see him rubbing his eyes and yawning after he's had a pretty good play time I make up a cosy little place on sofa and put him down but it's always tears. He might eventually fall asleep if I persist (rubbing his back, white noise app, little toy for comfort) but he might only nap for 15mins and wakes up crying and grumpy! I'm persevering with it anyway! It's so difficult though having such a routine in the day, I don't do lots of classes but I do meet friends a lot which obviously disrupts it. How do you schedule naps, feed times and also have a life outside of the house??! I'm sure things will get better on that front as they get older and maybe not need as many naps. I don't know, all trial and error! It's so funny though as they sleep 12hrs straight at night and wake up in such a good mood, it just all goes downhill in terms of mood as the day goes on! (mainly Elliot, Dylan's just a happy baby!)
Anyway I hope you and Ethan are well and work and home balance is going well plus all those wedding plans. Xx

Snowy, good work on the military fitness. Do you still get time to swim? 
Hope you get lucky with number 2 naturally, that would really be awesome. Xx

Hello everyone else, hope you are all well. Think of you all lots. Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hello all,
Qwerkily how exciting to find out you're having a girl this time, and how cute about Aldous and the scan!

Beccaboo can't believe your boys are nearly 6 months! Doesn't time fly?!

AFM things have got even more complicated in regards to the next FET! The admin issue I talked about was that OFU needed a copy of the hormone blood tests I had at the recurrent loss clinic in Dec. Because the loss clinic is in Reading and OFU Oxford the results weren't shared between them. Apparently it was up to me to get the results in the hands of the right Dr and that took me 4 weeks which caused the delay. Anyway it was finally sorted on Friday and I thought I'd be able to book in for FET. However I got a call from the Dr in my lunch hour on Friday to see FET couldn't happen yet because of my thyroid level. I've never been told numbers before so I didn't notice anything wrong. For transfer TSH levels should be 2.5, mine are 3.04 so I have to get that sorted first. That's another few months added on to our wait. I'm happy this has been picked up as I know it's really significant but I'm also a bit angry it got missed when my hormone results were reviewed by my consultant in Jan. I feel like we've lost 3 months that could have been spent sorting out my thyroid issues. Add in the fact I would have been due this weekend had mc 2 not happened and you have a very frustrated and sad Cara! That said we had a lovely date day yesterday where we made a den in our living room including fairy lights and origami butterflies and camped out indoors,  it was so fun!


----------



## lillieb87

Hi ladies just a quick one to wish Amy all the best for tomorrow....you finally get to meet ur LO!!

hopefully be back soon to catxh up an do some personals!


----------



## Beccaboo

Yes Amy, good luck for me too. You will soon welcome your little one into the world. Xx

Hi Lillie. I hope you and Noah are well. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Thank you   sorry for being rubbish keeping up, I have been in & out of the hospital most days over the last two weeks for extra monitoring & scans because of reduced movement, the midwives have been lovely & I took them some chocolate biscuits when I was there today, still can't believe this might actually be happening!   xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Thinking of you, Amy. All the very very best for tomorrow


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh you guys I miss you all!! I keep reading along to catch up but find it really hard to do any sort of update etc without the laptop and Ember seems to be a permanent Velcro-baby on an eve. 

Amy wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, enjoy meeting your new arrival


----------



## Snowy white1

Good luck for tomorrow Amy! Can't wait to hear all about it and see some pics x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Good luck Amy; can't wait to hear all about your little girl xx


----------



## KALM

Good luck today Amy! Thinking of you


----------



## Nahla

Amy good luck. have you met her already? 😍


----------



## Qwerkily

Thinking of you lots today Amy. Hope all is going well and can't wait to see news of her arrival xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Sorry for being rubbish at updating you, our baby girl was born at 10:45am on Friday morning by cs weighing just under 7.5lbs  

She is very cute but hasn't got a name yet so is just known as baby!  

I hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congratulations Amy xxx         She's simply perfect and gorgeous xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Aww Amy that's fabulous fabulous fabulous news! Congratulations


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

It seems to have gone very quiet on here!  

Cara I hope you are managing to get your thyroid levels sorted out x  

Qwerkily how is your pregnancy going? I hope you are doing ok x  

Muchmore how is the novel going? have you got any craft projects on the go at the moment? I am making a felt elephant from a kit I have but struggling a bit as the instructions are a bit vague & a couple of the pieces don't seem to fit together in quite the way they describe! x  

Snowy I hope the ttc is going well x  

Lillie how are you & Noah getting on? x  

Sarah I hope ds & the Velcro baby are doing well x  

Beccaboo I hope the weaning is going well x  

Kalm i hope Ethan is sleeping better now, it can't be long now until the wedding! x  

Amoeba I hope you & calan are getting on well x  

Nahla how are ds & the twins doing? How are things going with h? I hope all is good x  

Hello to anyone else still around  

Sorry for being awol, baby Matilda Honey Rose lost 1lb in weight in the first 5 days which was around 15% of her birth weight & seemed to send the midwives into a bit of a panic & we got readmitted to hospital!   We were allowed home with weigh ins every other day & she is now being fed a combination of formula & breast milk & seems to be gaining weight & is back just above her birth weight now   I managed to get signed as fit to drive by my gp last week which has made a big difference as I have been able to take the dogs in the car to their favourite park for walks & also pop in to the office to sort out some paperwork!  

I hope everyone is ok & has a nice bank holiday weekend


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello clementines  
Amy, excellent news that Matilda is gaining weight well. How are you all settling to having a new member of the household? Is dp enjoying being a dad and is your mum settling into granny duties? 
Thanks for asking ... the novel is going ok I think. And I have just finished a pair of trousers  
After Easter, I went to Spain for a week with all the in-laws. I was dreading it but it was ok actually  I got a lot of writing and sewing done, which makes for a good holiday in my book! And now I'm just back from working in deepest west Wales for a few days. 
I hope everyone is well and getting on ok.


----------



## Amy76

Hello muchmore  

My mum is loving granny duties   I think dp is a bit less convinced!   he isn't use to babies & she is quite little so I think he is a bit scared but hopefully as she gets a bit bigger he will be more confident with her  

I'm glad you enjoyed your holiday in Spain with the in laws & that you had time for your hobbies   Great that the novel is going well, do you have a deadline for finishing it or are you just seeing how it goes? Well done for making a pair of trousers, I am impressed, you are so talented    

I hope work is ok & you are having a nice bank holiday weekend  

Amy xxx


----------



## KALM

Amy, I was just thinking of messaging to see how mummyhood was treating you, and then saw you'd posted. Glad to hear Matilda's weight had increased. To be honest I see this happening a lot in various baby groups I'm in, and whilst obviously it needs careful monitoring it seems sometimes midwives flap overly much about it! You must be coping quite well if you are still managing craft projects at the same time  glad you are back driving now too.

Wedding is 3 weeks tomorrow! Ack, still feel like lots to do. We had final run through with wedding coordinator at our venue today. She said I was very organised, but I'm not feeling it! We will get there but I will be glad when all wedding related activities are finally done! It's not been easy juggling it all with Ethan. He still isn't great at sleeping but we are somewhat resigned to it now, and my body is used to less sleep and frrequent wakings. I got a 5 hour sleep stretch one day last week which is pretty rare and just felt amazing and I felt so refreshed.. my Pre-pregnancy self would be horrified! Poor Ethan was really poorly last week. We all had a virus over Easter and then after he and DP got better it came back. Ethan hardly ate anything for 4-5 days except berries and booby milk! Needless to say he's been ravenous the last 2 days to make up for it! 

Anyway, hi to everyone else, I think of you often even if not posting. Must get to bed now given the time!


----------



## Nahla

Hallo lovely ladies, 

it has been a while I posted... 
I have done it! I treated myself to a boob lift. one week later I feel great and what I can see is beautiful. 
Difficult not to lift the twins right now, as they dont understand why I cant. 
But it was worth it. 

Amy, great news re weight gain. dont worry too much 

sorry more later the twins are tired


----------



## Nahla

....


tomorrow my big son will be 4. Preparing for the party....we will paint little houses with fingerpaint, play car wash, have lots of cake, play fishing ducks out of the pool...I hope the weather stays fine so we can be outside otherwise it will be a chaos... cant believe he is 4 already. seems like yesterday he was only a very tiny baby. 

while I was away for my OP I stayed with a friend who lost her baby of SIDS in december. it was her 3rd child, so there are 2 children around the house which is a relief but its still so sad. 

Kalm, wow countdown to wedding! I am sure it will be a great day. 

Amy, I am sure dp will get used to her. Many men are a bit helpless with babies and start to enjoy fatherhood when the child starts to walk, speak etc. so they can play together. 

Muchmore, glad your holidays with the in laws were ok. 

right, I am going to get a bit sleep before tomorrow...

xx


----------



## LJH80

Ladies hi, I sorry I don't come on much anymore but I think of you all often.

I'm so glad to see all your news and babies being born.

I just wanted to give you an update and tell you all that I am currently 13 weeks pregnant, I've had a few scares with heavy bleeding  and had a large bleed on a scan in a scary position so the past 3 weeks have been scary but at my scan on Wednesday the bleed has gone and everything looks great. We are over the moon.

Sending lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Nahla

LJH, huge congratulations! so pleased for You! great news, as always it brings tears to my eyes. I am so sentimental these days!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Ljh that is fantastic news!   I'm sorry you've had some scares with bleeding but great that you are 13 weeks now & everything looks good, please keep us updated on how you are doing as it is always extra special to see a clementine lady pregnant xxx   
  

Nahla I am impressed that you had a boob lift!   even with being pregnant & breastfeeding I still have the flattest chest!   sorry to hear about your friend, I can't begin to imagine how devastating that must be   happy 4th birthday to ds, it sounds like you will have a lovely day xxx     

Kalm I'm sorry to hear you have all been ill & that Ethan's sleep is still rubbish   i seem to have the opposite problem with Matilda where she falls asleep feeding whether is is breast or bottle so it can be a real struggle to get her to eat enough!   I had her weighed yesterday & she has put on weight & is currently tracking the 9th centile   so exciting that the wedding is less than 3 weeks away!   I am looking forwards to seeing some photos of the big day when you get chance to post them, I'm sure you will look stunning xxx   

Muchmore how was wales? I hope it wasn't all work & no play! xxx  

Hello to anyone else still reading  

I'm planning on taking Matilda down to Portsmouth tomorrow for a few days to stay with my sister & nieces, I'm slightly dreading the journey but she is generally very good & they will be so excited to see her!   in other news I took my two labradors to the vets for their annual vaccination & check up yesterday, Lucy is doing ok & although her legs are bad sometimes from arthritis she seems happy & the pain is under control with medication. My younger labrador, daisy, has managed to put on 4kg since last year & now weighs 38.5kg!   I don't know how because Lucy hasn't put on any weight & they eat the same & daisy does more exercise, so now daisy has to go on a diet as her front elbows are weak from major surgery she had as a puppy & the extra weight will put too much strain on them!   mum is booked to have hip replacement surgery at the beginning of June so I will be on nursing duties looking after her when she comes out of hospital


----------



## Amoeba1705

Ljh  that's great news xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all. 

Also keep meaning to post! 

Ljh, that is fab news. So so so pleased for you. When you have time I would love to hear pregnancy updates. Xx

Amy, glad your mum is loving being a nanny. Like nahla said I think men perhaps find it all a bit overwhelming but sure he will get used to it once Matilda gets bigger. How's mummy life for you? Enjoy your trip to Portsmouth and hope all goes well. Xx

Kalm, eeek not long until your wedding now. Bet you are excited. It's such a lot of planning going
Into a wedding isn't it. I got married in New York and was very very low key but I still found I was busy prepping for that! Would love to see a pic maybe on social media of you looking beautiful in your dress! Xx

Muchmore, your holiday in Spain sounds perfect relaxation and I'm glad the novel is going well and you are also keeping up with all your sewing. Xx

Amoeba, hope you and Calan are well. How's work life for you? Still teaching? Xx

Snowy, how's things with a 1yr old and an update on the ttc? Xx

Querkily, how's you and aldous and bump getting on? Hope all is well still with the pregnancy. Xx

Nahla, wow boob lift. You are amazing with everything you do, a super mum! I'm glad you are pleased with it. I think I need the same, I'm left with hardly anything in that department! I'm glad all is well with you and happy birthday to your ds. Xx

Sarah, how's ember? I see pics on ** and she looks super happy and you are weening now too? Xx

Wildflower, how are you. I hope all is well with you and rose. Xx

Lily, hope you are ok. How old is Noah now? 

Hello everyone else. 

We've had a few weeks of Elliot being unwell. He just wasn't himself. He had strong smelling urine and a high temp so doc suspected a urine infection. He went on antibiotics and perked up but when finished the
Course he was unwell again, typically over Easter. Really high temp so saw out of hours doctor who said he had a virus. He perked up and then a few days later unwell again and wasn't taking any feed. I thought it was maybe teething but worried again so took him back to doctors and they sent us up children's unit. He was dehydrated and after getting a sample had a severe urine infection. More antibiotics and he now seems
To be well again. It was worrying as he was losing weight. We need to take him to have an ultrasound scan to make sure all is ok which I'm glad of as definitely don't want this reoccurring again! 
We are weening them still and do breakfast and lunch, small portions. Dylan loves all good but Elliot only seems to like yoghurt and banana and porridge, any thing savoury he refuses! Any tips mums? 
Can't believe my boys are 7months this Monday. Don't know where the time has gone! 
I did a keeping in touch Day at work Wednesday. With dropping the twins to parents in morning and picking them up all in rush hour traffic I was exhausted! Went to bed at 7:40pm! Xx


----------



## Nahla

beccaboo, we started with pureed carrots here. but maybe just try spaghetti bolognese from Hipp( does it exist in UK?) its still their favourite food. all my children love it even my big boy still eats it sometimes ( the puree!!) 
How scary about Elliot. maybe give him some cranberry juice daily it is against urine infections

Amy, great your dogs are ok. You are so brave to take little Matilda on a journey already! have fun! 

afm: party was great but exhausting. just 5 children but that was enough. He was a very happy boy today!


----------



## CaraJ

Hello all,
LJH that's fab news! Sorry you've had a scary time but glad things are looking good at the moment. Hearing your news gives me hope as one of the few remaining clems yet to get a sticky BFP.

Becaboo hope Elliot is feeling much better now. Must have been a worrying time for everyone. Hope the weaning is going well, I've heard that can be quite a trying time in parenthood.

Amy I hope the trip to Portsmouth with Matilda was/is a success. Bet your nieces love her!

Nahla, belated happy birthday to your big boy! Glad he had a nice time.

AFM there have been yet more hold ups and stresses with trying to get started with my final FET. I am fed up of being pushed from pillar to post and having to fight for everything! To cut a long story short I should be getting the results of my thyroid tests on Monday (although my GP said there's one test clinic have asked for that the lab don't usually do in fertility cases- we won't find out if they have till results call) and go from there. I've been struggling with my mental health as a result of all this stress but am trying to sort a referral for counselling. Have been trying to run/speed walk at least a mile everyday and the increased exercise has helped a bit.


----------



## KALM

Oh LJH!!!  I'm a little late to the congrats but I can't tell you how thrilled I was to read your news! So fantastic! I'm sorry it's been a scary time and I'll be keeping you in my thoughts that your pregnancy continues now as easily and healthily as possible. Did you suffer much/any morning sickness? So your due date must be November time? So happy another clementine baby is on the way!

Nahla- wow lady, a boob lift!  is H appreciating that?!  glad to hear the kids party all went well.. 4 now, what a big boy 

Beccaboo, sorry to hear of Elliot's infections,do hope there is no recurrence now. Re the food, although it goes against baby led weaning if you are doing that, but I'd try some veg and fruit mix purees? We did a mix of baby led and purees with Ethan. He loved butternut squash and pear mixed. Otherwise just keep trying things on and off but don't make them feel it's too much of a big deal if they don't want something. One day they may take it. Ethan liked avocado initially, then wouldn't eat it, and now is back loving it. Also sometimes he decides he doesn't want porridge but will eat porridge fingers (go figure!).


----------



## KALM

Sorry had to post that as Ethan was waking up from his nap.

Cara I'm sorry your journey continues to have its challenges. I think one of the good things about me moving clinics was at Zita West I felt much less stressed and taken care of, and they did all the tests you needed instead of having the faff of going to GP. And they had counselling if you wanted it, as standard, as part of their package. Of course moving clinics came with a higher price tag, but as we didn't qualify for NHS funding we had to pay wherever we went. I'm glad you are out running/power walking, fresh air and sunshine and exercise will be helping. Fingers crossed you get your counselling referral too.

Talking if clinics, we are going to a celebration of.. I think it's 500 babies in 10 years (or it might have been 5), at my clinic in June. I'm looking forward to that.

Wedding is just 2 weeks away and keeping me very busy. Had a lovely hen day yesterday. We did pottery painting and had champagne afternoon tea. Not quite the night of eating, drinking and dancing I'd have imagined I'd have got my hen 10 years back, but still very fun! And daddy to Ethan to bed for the very first time and all went well!! It will now be a regular occurrence I think!


----------



## LJH80

Thabka everyone xx

Kalm yes really bad sickness but I wish it was just the mornings, it's pretty much 24/7. I was nauseous between week 8-10 but then it developed into sickness all day and if I wake up in the night too, the dr gave me some pills last week but they have yet to make any difference at all- I know it will be worth it but as I approach week 14 I'm hoping it calms down soon.

And yes due date 9th Nov.  

Cara I'm sorry to hear about all the gold ups and that you are struggling, I admit being one of the few left not just on here but in other groups I am part of that still hadn't had my bfps was beginning to really get me down, that's part of the reason I've withdrawn from my social media acounta so much since my MC. I hope so much that everything still waiting gets their much deserved bfps soon. Sending you lots of love


----------



## LJH80

Kalm- the hen do sounded lovely, I'm sure you will let loose at the wedding in 2 weeks! Wow that will fly by


----------



## Qwerkily

Hi ladies. 

Ljh that's the most amazing news!! So so happy for you. I hope the rest of your pregnancy is uneventful so you can enjoy it a bit, I'm sure it's been very stressful up to now! How are you feeling?

Kalm so excited that it's your wedding soon! I bet you can't wait. Just think of how easy life will seem when you don't have to plan a wedding as well as look after a toddler!

Cara sorry to hear there are more delays with your FET. Did you get your results back? I hope things get moving along soon and well done for taking some steps to look after your mental health. It really is the most important thing at the end of the day. 

Beccaboo we did the same as Kalm for feeding and gave a mix of purees and baby led weaning. Alo has always been a fantastic eater though so he's made it easy for us! He's got a real sweet tooth though so occasionally I have to trick him with spoons of sweet and savoury one after the other or veg at the back of the spoon so he gets enough. Mixing fruit and veg together in purees helps too. 

Amy hope you are enjoying your time with Matilda. I know that's often easier said than done with a newborn but those tiny baby cuddles are just amazing. Sounds like her weight is doing fine if it's tracking a line. Alo was right below the 2nd until he started eating at 6 months, now he's around the 50th!! 

Nahla good for you on the boob lift! What a great treat. I'm in the same camp as Amy it seems - nothing much to lift even after breastfeeding! Lol. I hope you've recovered from the birthday party. 

Hi Snowy, Sarah, wildflower, muchmore, amoeba and everyone else I've missed (I blame baby brain!)

Afm Alo had a tummy bug at the weekend and was so sick we did 11 loads of washing in 24 hours!! In the end we just filled a bathtub with sicky clothes/bedding and hosed it down! Not a fun weekend but he's much better now. 
I'm really looking forward to mat leave now and counting down the weeks. I definitely haven't had much time to prepare so I hope this baby isn't as early as Alo was!


----------



## wildflower

LJH - Yay!! That is such lovely news. I just popped on to the board for the first time in ages and I really need to go to bed - but I'm so happy I did. I'll be heading to bed with a smile on my face after reading about your happy news. Woot! xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations LJH! I keep meaning to get on and congratulate you so here it is, in full banana glory   I'm so happy for you! I hope everything runs smoothly from now on. November is a great time for a baby. 

Amy how are you enjoying motherhood? Did the journey to Portsmouth go ok?

wildflower and MuchMore I hope you are both well 

Querkily - How long is it until maternity leave? Glad Alo is feeling better, sickness bugs are the worse. I find I can cope just fine with my own sick but someone else's ughh!!

Kalm - Your hen day sounds fab, my sort of day out as well. Are you getting more sleep these days?

Cara - I'm sorry it's such a fight at the moment, I hope things are starting to get easier. It's a stressful process as it is without having to fight as well. 

Beccaboo - I'm with you on the time going so fast, Ember is 6 months old next week.  Yep we are weaning now too, happy to go down the traditional route of a mixture of puree, mashed and finger food. I read up about BLW and it feels like a bit of a fad; I'd rather just call it 'weaning'! Re: the savoury stuff, keep offering it and hopefully Elliot will come around. I read that they sometimes need to try 7-8 times before they'll accept a new taste and savoury can be less favourable than sweet! Ember is having a meal in the evening (4-5pm ish) at the moment and I started her with breakfast this morning. Mashed potato, broccoli, carrot sticks and bananas are favourites so far but she ate all the sweet potato today as well, it's taken 3-4 days for her to really go for that.

Nahla - Hope you are recovered from your boob lift now! Lucky you. Mine are still a 36J  I wish I had the guts to go for a reduction!

A big HELLO to everyone else 

Every day feels so busy that I don't know how I'm going to fit in going back to work   I'm not due back til November so I'm trying not to think about it. Ember turns 6 months old next week, is loving weaning (me not so much because I remembered how messy it is) and is still a co sleeper or no sleeper... we put the big cot up in our room but she's having none of it. The last two evenings I've actually managed to feed her to sleep on our bed and sneak away quietly so I'm not holding her all eve..! But at bedtime she has to sleep in our bed or nobody sleeps at all.


----------



## CaraJ

Really quick as am at work but wanted to let you know I've made a big decision. I'm going to stop all fertility treatment and persue adoption in the new year. My thyroid came back as 2.75 and clinic wouldn't transfer but GP wouldn't treat. I'm tired of fighting so much all the time and have complete peace about stopping. We'll donate our final embryo. No regrets whatsoever but will talk it all through with a counsellor.


----------



## LJH80

Cara I'm so glad you have come to a decision that will bring you peace. Sending you the best of luck for the adoption of your future child xxx


----------



## Nahla

Oh Cara, if You are firm with your decision, and find your peace, its the best. Are you sure you could live with the fact another couple got pregnant with your embryo? as for tsh, cant the fertility clinic prescribe l- thyroxine? I am a physician and could help ou maybe but I live in Germany. you could pm me forfurther details if you like...
anyway, the very best of luck however you decide xx


----------



## CaraJ

Nahla I have had a strong feeling we should donate our final embryo since January but was encouraged by others to keep trying towards final transfer. We did but were faced with problem after problem, not just my TSH. The fertility clinic say my GP have to prescribe levothyroxine but GP won't until TSH above 4. I'm tired of fighting. As a committed Christian I believe this is God guiding me to stop and follow a different path. I know that might not make sense to people without faith but it helps me with decision making. As for another couple getting pregnant with our embryo I consider that a privilege. We will, God willing, be getting a child thanks to another couple through adoption and I see us donating this embryo as a way of blessing another couple as we will have been blessed. I supported a friend a few years ago when she had to have her daughter adopted and it was heart breaking to see her so upset. I've been thinking about how our potential adoption would affect the birth parents and knowing we could help bless another couple goes someway to mitigate that feeling.
At the end of the day I know this is the right decision. Even though today I have been upset that IVF didn't work for us I've still felt completely at peace with the decision.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Cara you are wonderful and brave


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Cara I am glad you & dh have come to a decision on the way forwards for both of you, I think both adoption & donating your embryos are amazing things and wish you all the very best on your path to becoming parents   Xxx

Sarah I'm sorry ember is having issues with sleeping   I love the photos of her on social media, she is very cute & so is Aaron   xxx

Wildflower I hope things are going well for you & that rose is doing ok & enjoying school   xxx

Qwerkily sorry to hear alo had a tummy bug, 11 loads of washing sounds pretty bad!   how many weeks are you now? I hope you are feeling ok   xxx

Ljh I hope the sickness is easing, I think I got incredibly lucky not to have any nausea or sickness which was one of my biggest fears, bigger than the fear of the c-section!   xxx

Kalm wishing you all the best for your big day!    I can't wait to see pictures, I'm sure you will look amazing   xxx

Nahla how are you doing? How are things with h? I hope you have recovered from your op now   xxx

Beccaboo sorry to hear Elliot has been unwell   I hope he is doing ok now   Amazing to think they are already 7 months, the time just seems to go so quickly!   xxx

Hello muchmore, amoeba, snowy, Lillie & anyone else still reading  

We are doing ok, the trip to Portsmouth was very successful, Matilda slept the whole way each way(just over 2.5 hours!) & was very good whilst we were away, she got lots of attention & cuddles, especially from my sister & nieces   we have signed up to sing & sign, last Friday was our first class & it was a bit of a disaster as Matilda either slept or cried!   fortunately this week was a little better with no crying & not too much sleeping although I think she is too little to understand any of it!   I still can't believe she is here & is mine even though she is already 6 weeks old!   mum has had a date for her hip replacement surgery of 30th may so I will be on nursing duties when she is out of hospital whilst trying to care for 3 dogs & a small person which should be interesting!   work was quiet for a while so dad has decided to retire & close the company so we made ourselves redundant, it feels a little bit scary not having a job to go back to but I am going to take the opportunity to make the most of it & stay at home with Matilda for as long as I can afford to


----------



## Qwerkily

Cara I think that's a really lovely way of looking at the situation and I wish you well in your adoption journey! I know you'll give a child who wants you as much as you want them a wonderful life xxx
I'm sure a couple on this difficult journey will be incredibly grateful for your donation too. 
We're also getting close to the point of having to decide what to do with our three frosties and I can't say the thought of donating hasn't crossed my mind.  Providing all continues well with this pregnancy, we won't be looking to have any more and our paid storage will expire next June, lots to think about. Are any of the other ladies in a similar position?


----------



## Nahla

Cara, sounds like you have come to the best possible decision. I wish You the best of luck for the adoption process. You will make a child very very happy and become a great mother one day! keep us updated!


----------



## Nahla

Amy, thanks for asking... the twins are doing great, its getting a bit easier now they are out of baby stage. 
It has become summer here which also makes it easier as we are mostly in the garden. 
With H... well I have had a small crisis, one-sided, as I wasnt sure any more if he was Mr Right for me. He is lovely but I had fallen into love a bit with another man! Nothing has happened, the other obe has a partner and is older and also lives far away, and I havent even told him about my feelings. Now it has started to fade a bit and I still like Ha lot and think he is great. And he accepts that I have 3 small children which is not usual I think. And the other one is a no go as he lives in a partnership anyway. And those feelings dont last for a long time anyway, who knows what kind of type the other man really is and if I was happy with him? So I have come to terms with it. 
xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
Ljh ... wow and wow and hoorah and congrats! That is such amazingly good news!
Cara, I am so pleased to know you've found the way forward that gives you peace ... and I couldn't agree more about that being a key sign that God is in it. Praying for you both as you let the ivf journey go and prepare to pick up the adoption journey. 
Amy ... wow ... redundancy! That must've been fun ... making yourselves redundant! I hope you get lots of time at home with Matilda before you have to work again. 
Qwerkily I hope you get a lot of mat leave to prepare for the new arrival. When are you due?
Nahla you have had a very eventful few weeks, what with the boobs and the H crisis. I really do hope it becomes clear whether it's right to go on with H. 
Beccaboo, I hope both boys stay healthy for a long time now ... it sounds like you've done your fair share of hospital and doctor checks. 
Kalm has the big day happened? Thinking of you. 
Hello to everyone else still reading ... 
AFM I've been a bit awol ... I think I've been having a bit of a tough time with all the fertility stuff. DH isn't mad keen on adoption, and I'm not sure either. Also my cycle is changing and it feels a bit premenopausal, so that's odd and a bit unsettling.
I've also recently spent a week or so looking after my dad who has early onset Alzheimers, so that has been tough ... realising he will need a lot more support in future. I have a brother so it's not all down to us, but there's something tough about needing to turn from thoughts of trying to have our own family to needing to care for parents. 
Apart from that though, we are well. Work is busy as ever, and writing is happening less than I'd like, but there's a lot of good stuff in the mix. 
Ok, sleep is now in order


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi Clems,

Sorry I've been absent for a while. Life with a toddler is busy.

Congrats ljh! Such amazing news! Must have been worrying with the bleeding. I had some early on when I was pregnant with Lizzie and it was so scary. If the bleed is shrinking then that's excellent news. Sorry about the sickness though. 

Amy - sounds like Matilda's continuing to put on weight well. I got so stressed about Lizzie's weight as she was always so tiny. Now she's massive and really quite podgy!
Glad the redundancy came at a good time so you can enjoy more time with her. 

Muchmore - sorry to hear you're struggling and sorry to hear about your dad. That's such a tough situation. I'm sure you'll come to the right decision about adoption when the time is right though.

Beccaboo - sorry to hear Elliot's been so ill. It's such a worry especially when it goes on a while. Hope it's all over with now
Re. eating, Lizzie is and always has been a massive fan of yogurt. When she's ill that's all she will eat and at the start she just wanted fruit or yogurt. In the early days I would alternate spoons of yogurt with spoons of savoury food. She probably only ended up having a little bit of the savoury food but at least she got used to different tastes.
Ella's 4+ pouches of mixed veg are good as they also have fruit in so makes them sweeter. Lizzie never liked the 7+ meals in a jar/ pouch though. She much prefers normal food, pasta, spag bol, fish pie, curry etc. We get Peppa Pig pasta from Sainsbury's and she loves that as it's just the right size to feed herself. We didn't set out to do baby led weaning but Lizzie much prefers to feed herself so I usually try and make things she can eat by herself. 

Kalm - are you married yet? Looking forward to seeing pics on fbook.

Cara - brave decision and I'm pleased you've come to the right decision for you both. 
If we manage to have another baby before we use up all our embryos, I would like to donate any spare ones to another couple but not sure how to do it.

Nahla - well done on the boob job. Hope things are sorted with H now. He does sound like a good one.

Sarah - can't believe Ember is 6 months already. I think that's such a nice age as they mostly sit there looking cute!

AFM - Life is good with us. No news on the TTC. I've had two cycles of 45 and 49 days so we don't get to 'try' very often and no success so far. I keep getting false positives on OPKs as well so it makes it quite difficult (and quite tiring!)
I think I did ovulate last cycle as I've been temping etc so that's better than I thought. I still don't have too much hope for a natural BFP but it's worth a try as we won't do ivf again until July/ August.
Went to Center Parcs a few weeks ago which was fun. It's just a really easy holiday to do with a child. Lizzie loved the pool and we went for lots of walks and bike rides. There are also soft play areas in most of the restaurants and bars so the kids can play in there while you have a coffee/ beer!
Saw lots of twin mums there and thought of you girls with twins. Given its such an easy child-focused holiday I guess it is good for twin families.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sorry for the silence but life is busy!

Muchmore must be tough with your dad; as for making decisions regarding adoption both you and dh will make the right decision for you when the time is right. Xx

Amy glad Matilda enjoyed her trip to Portsmouth, sorry to hear about the redundancy but every cloud means you'll have more time with her xx

Nahla hope things are working out with H. Hope the kids are doing wellXx

Beccaboo hope the boys are doing well xx

Kalm hope your wedding went well and Ethan enjoyed the day too xx

Cara you're so strong and such a wonderful person for  donating your final embryo xxx

Sarah hope Ember is doing well and Auron is enjoying his little sister xx 

Hi to everyone else xx  

AFM Calan is now 10 months 😱😱😱 he is good at commando crawling and will walk if hold his hands but can't stand/walk unaided. We still struggle with food but he eats well - thankfully as he barely drinks any milk. He did have skin prick tests which proved negative for things he reacts to so told to retry oats & rice both of which still caused reactions. We then had an appointment with dietician to go through the milk ladder with us (she wasn't hopeful it would be a success after him still reacting to other foods) we tried a crumb of malted milk - first day he was really unsettled, had a few spots, screaming in pain and wouldn't sleep; day 2 of a crumb resulted in a few hives, more spots, more screaming in pain, no sleep, very dodgy nappies etc so we stopped and he went back to normal after a few days.  The other day we were in pizza express when the pizza was put a little too close and Calan reached over - frantic cleaning of hand and applying ice which saved him from being burnt - but hives started to appear which has to be from touching the melted cheese 😣😣 waiting on dietician contacting us as she said if we failed then she'd get in touch with his paed to bring appointment forward. He is such a wee character though and still can't believe he's mine ☺☺☺💙💙💙 xx


----------



## Nahla

It has become quiet on here recently... 


Amy, just a thought: does he take yogurt and cheese? or chocolate milk? I mean, if he doesnt drink milk, for his Calcium intake. its so important for the bones...

Snowy, yes, I guess you are right. H is a good one definitely. maybe you should just stop thinking about ttc and wait and see. I am sure, a bit of relaxing can help ... maybe more than counting the days? 😉

muchmore, the decision to adopt a child is never easy. I am sure you will come to a good conclusion for both of You finally. hugs

afm: just spent the weekend with H kids-free. we had a good time. he is really nice, but still. And the fact that my 3 kids live with their grandparents and would have to move apart one day does not make it easier. thinking abouta solution currently because obviously H is not keen to move in together with my parents 😂 and it would be a disaster anyway. so my best thoughts are, find a house close to ours, my parents could stay every weekend apart from us, H is away monday til friday anyway so during the week the kids would have their grandparents around 5 days a week...


----------



## KALM

Hi everyone! How are you all? Finally I have some time to catch up.. Where does the time go these days, I really just don't know. I guess you are all in the same boat though as it is so quiet on here. I still think of you all often though.

*LJH* - how is your pregnancy progressing? Do hope all is fine. You must have a bump now, hope you are at the stage of enjoying it and the worry is lessening.

*nahla* - who was this new other man you had an infatuation with?! Hope you do stick with H as he sounds like a keeper. I guess you plan to if you are considering how living arrangements could work out. That's exciting to think of moving in together. Does he want kids of his own or would just be happy to be dad to yours?

*amoeba* - what a trial it must be with all Calan's food allergies, poor tike having to suffer with hives. Ethan had them one time (the dr thought just related to a viral infection) so I know how nasty it is to have them. Do food intolerances run in yours or your ex's families? How are your parents getting on looking after calan while you are at work? He will be walking around the furniture before you know it!

*snowy* which centre parks did you go to? And are you still set to start treatment next month? I guess it will be a FET? Will be keeping you in my thoughts and wishing you lots of orange luck! How is Lizzie... I'm guessing as busy and starting to say as many words as Ethan probably. It is such a lovely age.

*muchmore* sorry to hear about your dad, it is tough as parents gets older and various ailments and illnesses affect them. Sorry to hear things are still tough re: deciding what, if anything, to do regards adoption. What are yours and your DH's reservations about it? I hope the book is still progressing, even if slowly.

*qwerkily* how's the bump doing? I held my colleagues 3 week old son recently (who seemed as light as a feather in comparison to Ethan.. It hardly felt like I had anything in my arms!), and Ethan was a bit unsure of what mummy was doing! I just couldn't imagine having to actually deal with a baby and Ethan just now...I guess you just find a way to manage if you have to!

*amy* yay for being redundant and getting more time at home with Matilda! I'm sure when the time comes that you want a job again then you will find something. Although I guess it must have been nice to work with your dad and have the dogs at work etc.. How did your mums op go? I hope she has been a good patient to look after in recovery! How is little Matilda, she really does look such a darling!

*sarah* I just love the pictures you and Your DW post on social a media of Auron and Ember, they are such photogenic kids! Glad the BLW is going well. Lots of stuff Ethan did used to like, such as cucumber sticks, he seems to have now gone off. Funny kid. He still doesn't sleep through, but gradually does seem to be improving. We get maybe one night a week now when he only wakes up once. And he's done two 7 hour stretches in the last 3 weeks, which was only for like the 4th and 5th time in his life! So hopefully heading in the right direction. He still ends up co sleeping with us (or with me if DH has gone to the spare room) at some point in the night. We had two nights away from him the week after our wedding, and it was such bliss to get an 8 hour straight sleep stretch on those occasions.. For the first time since early pregnancy!

*beccaboo* how are you and the twins?

Hi to Cara, Wildflower, Maisie, Westies (are you still reading ever? How are you if so, I often wonder) and anyone else I've missed.

AFM, I'm now a Mrs of course  those last few weeks before the wedding were pretty hectic with all the organisation, but we just had THE most fantastic day! It totally exceeded our expectations and I never expected it to feel as amazing as it did. Everything just went perfectly, and the weather was gorgeous for us (despite raining a lot in the week before) so we were so lucky. It was a really informal style wedding, including having egg and spoon races and sack races for both kids and adults, and a pass the parcel for the kids too. Our best man surprised us by organising a flash mob song as part of his speech (with words made up about us). It was fantastic and we were just speechless! He didn't even know a lot of our friends he managed to rope into taking part in it. Ethan did absolutely fantastically all day, he was so good. He managed to have a brief nap before the ceremony, which then meant he was In a good happy place for walking down the aisle etc.. He was mostly focused on the coloured lanterns we had hanging from the barn ceiling (as they looked like balls which he loves!). He looked so cute in his suit with waistcoat and bow tie. All the catering staff were besotted with him! I just wish I could go back and have the day again to enjoy it a second time! We are still not really sorted for it.. Still have wedding gifts on our dining room table to find homes for!

Ethan is really a joy just now (baring the fact I'd love more sleep). He does more signs and words every week.. He does about 30 signs and 40+ words. His current obsessions are the vacuum cleaner, salad spinner, butterflies and pandas. There was a panda in our neighbours garden the other day apparently (it was a black and white cat  ). He is so funny when he runs as he just goes so fast it's like his legs can hardly keep up with his body! Finally he started saying mummy about 2 months ago... Well I'm "mumba" which I think is cute. Anyway he keeps us plenty busy!

We are going to a celebration at my clinic in a couple weeks.. It's for like 500 babies in 10 years or something like that (I think I have both figures wrong!). I'm looking forward to it.

Right, all for now, my husband needs me to put eye drops in his eyes as he's struggling with hay fever. Have a good weekend all, enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Nahla

Kalm, its a complicated story with the other man...lets say he is a collegue, and it hit me really unexpextedly. but I guess there is nothing to tell and its over before there was anything to tell. just made me think about my feelings for H... but, as you say, H. is a good one and in my situation maybe the best that could happen...
And, yes, he would love to have a child on his own, bur he is over 50 and I am over 40 and I already have 3. He really likes all of them, and he does not push in any way, and he knows he will maybe never become a dad, So he accepts and could imagine to raise the twins like his own children ( B does have a dad so its different). 
And for me it would be almost impossible to return into my job with 4 children. so quite a lot to think about..

your wedding sounds lovely. just the way I would like it. how does it feel to be married? I have never been so cant tell. How old is Ethan? he must be a sweet boy. 40 words is pretty much, I thought he was about as old as my2? but they are the second ones and twins so its normal that they start talking later. its juat some sounds they do like animal sounds, and of course Mama, Nele also says some special " sounds" for hot, sleeping, stroking, eating. she can already jump on the trampoline and climb almost everything, she can catch a ball, walk backwards, etc. Flo is more into pressing buttons ( light, coffee machine, etc), he loves water, slides ( goes down head first with no fear), loves to " fight" with his brother. 

xxx to everybody who is still on here...


----------



## KALM

Hey Nahla, it feels lovely to be married but not hugely different to before - but we have lived together for like 5 years or so. But there is a nice feeling to be able to say husband and I chose to take his name and i like having the same surname as him and Ethan. But all the admin to change name everywhere is a palava!

Ethan is 16 months today. I like to think he is ahead of the game on the talking front, but that's just the proud mama in me  I think doing sign language has really helped his verbal communication though.  He is also quite the boy on what he likes, sounds like Flo. He also loves pressing buttons, investigating the vacuum cleaner (when it's off), playing with the salad spinner, going down his slide after putting zillions of rocks down it first, opening and closing the washing machine and pressing the buttons and taking laundry in and out of it (I need to keep this habit so he can soon do the housework for me!) thankfully he can't fully shut the door so can't actually turn it properly on yet.. but I'm sure the day will come!


----------



## Nahla

Kalm, Flo turns on the dishwasher and microwave when nobody pays attention even when its empty  
Nele climbs everything and jumps down from chairs if nobody is watching. her legs are completely blue, brown, green... 
xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hello,
Apologies for the me post and for the negativity but today has been super tough and I need to vent to people who get it!
22nd June 2015 I had egg collection and my 8 embryos (blobs) were created.
22nd June 2016 I started meds for my 3rd FET which would later develop into a chemical pregnancy, 2nd loss and 3rd embryo lost in the process.
22nd June 2017 I found out from the clinic that they were unable to accept our final healthy embryo for donation to another couple. DH was 42 when our embryos were created and although the HFEA guidelines state 45 as the upper limit the clinic have an upper limit of 40. They did consider our embryo on an individual basis but today we found out that they can never accept embryos that have had PGD/S testing. This was news to the person dealing with our case so it was kind of pointless even being considered. So today was also the day we sent off our signed consent forms for donating our embryos to research. Today is our official letting go day.

I'm sad that none of our blobs will be babies but still at complete peace with our decision to move on to adoption. I did think today about changing my mind and going ahead with the final FET but that made me feel so anxious I nearly had a panic attack in my lunch break. So the plan stays. I'll call clinic in my summer holidays to sign off, ask if I can come off my metformin and give back my left over meds and will also sort out some counselling.
Tonight we're having takeaway curry, wine and banoffee pie and hopefully enjoying our time together.
Thank you for reading so far. Hope everyone is doing good. Much love clems!


----------



## KALM

Oh Cara... hugs.. . That's a shame, but even if you had been able to donate then clearly that embryo may not have had success, so maybe it was just not meant to be. I hope 22nd June will bring happier milestones in the future.. maybe it will be the day you first hold your adopted child in your arms! Let's hope  I'm glad you are still at peace with your decision, and hope it's not too long before you can become fantastic parents and provide a child who needs it with love and care.


----------



## wildflower

Cara - hugs    and I hope the coming days will bring some peace.
xxx


----------



## Qwerkily

Hi ladies. 

Cara I'm so sorry you weren't able to donate, and, as Kalm says, I really hope Jun 22nd becomes a day you can celebrate soon. 

I'll catch up on other personals soon but just wanted to let you know my waters broke today so I've been admitted to hospital as I'm only 33 weeks. All looks ok with baby girl, just on bed rest now and waiting to see if labour starts! 

Any tips or experiences from those of you with early babies would be really appreciated!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hey all. I keep reading and meaning to catch up but all is so busy! 

Just wanted to say quickly...
Querkily, thinking of you. This must have been very unexpected. Have they given you steroid injections? They usually give two if they think the baby is going to arrive early. It helps the babies lungs. I was expected early arrival with the boys from 31 weeks and my consultant said past 32weeks is very good and that was what he was trying to get us too. We managed to get to 33+6 in the end. Its such an anxious time but although my babies were preterm and very small they were given such great care and attention. Keep us updated if you can. Xx

Reading along and promise personals later, when boys are in bed! All is good with me. Xx


----------



## Qwerkily

Thanks Beccaboo, that makes me feel much better. Yes, just finished the course of steroids and I'm on antibiotics too as a precaution (same as with Alo). They think she's a good size so hopefully if my observations are good I can go home today to wait it out.


----------



## Beccaboo

Querkily, that's great you got the steroid injections. Hope you do get to go home and keep her in for a bit longer! Take care xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Qwerkily sorry to hear your waters broke, that must have been scary   I hope your baby girl stays put for a while longer x  

Beccaboo I hope the boys are doing well & you have managed to sort things out with the in laws about more appropriate visiting times x  

Wildflower how are you & Rose doing? Has she enjoyed her first year at school? I hope you are doing ok x  

Cara I'm so sorry you were unable to donate your embryos to another couple   When I did my 3 fresh cycles we opted to donate any embryos that were not considered good enough to freeze for medical research, I like to think they might have helped in a small way with research   wishing you lots of luck on your new path to becoming parents x  

Kalm great that the wedding went so well, I bet it made all the stress beforehand worthwhile   it sounds like Ethan is doing really well with words & signs, Matilda & I aren't convinced by the sing & sign class we signed up to but I'm pretty sure the teacher was being too optimistic when she said it was suitable for a 5 week old!  I hope dh isn't suffering too much with hay fever x  

Nahla sorry to hear things got a bit complicated with the married man, I hope things work out for you. It sounds like you have your hands full so it must have been nice you & h to spend some time together just the two of you x  

Amoeba I hope you manage to bring the appointment forwards so calan can get seen & you can try & sort things out, how is work going? I bet you are looking forward to the summer holidays & getting to spend lots of time with calan x  

Snowy great that you had a lovely time at centre parks   do you have a date for starting treatment yet? Wishing you lots of luck x  

Muchmore I'm really sorry you have been having a tough time   It must also be really hard with your dad   I hope you have had a bit more time for your writing & are not working too hard x  

Ljh how are you getting on? I hope things are going well x  

Hello  Lillie, Sarah, Maisie, westies & anyone else still reading  

Things have been a little bit busy recently, mum had her operation 4 weeks ago & was in hospital for 3 nights, I was surprised they let her out so quickly & we had a wheelchair, walking frames, frames around the toilets & crutches among the baby bath, Moses basket & buggy!   I have been on nursing duty doing her anti clotting injections (turns out all the ivf experience of doing injections has been helpful!   ), changing her dvt stockings & washing her down. Matilda has been doing really well with sleeping & gone through the night the last few weeks, the feeding is going less well, she refuse to latch on to the side I had my lump removed from & my supply is rubbish so she is mainly formula fed, I have been pumping 4 times a day for the last couple of weeks as they say it will increase my supply but I am only getting about 1-2 ounces in total per day which clearly isn't enough so we may have to give up knowing we tried our best   Things are improving with mum now & she is becoming more mobile so Matilda & I are off down to Portsmouth on Thursday to see my sister & nieces


----------



## Qwerkily

Morning ladies. I've got a good break between checks so I can do a proper catch up. 

Kalm it sounds like Ethan is storming ahead with his development goals! Alo has a similar vocab but he's definitely traded that off for his mobility. Still not walking yet (which is really helpful given the current situation!) but then I was 18months before I walked so we were half expecting it. 
How did the clinic party/celebration go. Has that happened now?

Amoeba sorry to hear Calans allergies are still making food a challenge but it sounds like he's getting by just fine with what he can have if he's crawling and starting to walk too!

Beccaboo how are the boys? Back to good health I hope?

Amy - glad to hear your mum is recovering well and you and Matilda are able to get down to your nieces. Sounds like you have been doing a fab job with the feeding despite it being a struggle. I had a low supply. There was never a drop to spare despite 1-2 hourly feeding (and pretty much constant overnight!) We stuck it out as long as poss but as soon as we started introducing formula and food his weight gain improved loads. I'm a firm believer in whatever works works!!

LJH hope all is well with the pregnancy and you are getting chance to enjoy it a bit. How many weeks are you now?

Nahla sounds like you have had a lot of emotions to process recently. Maybe your feelings were a way of testing your relationship with H? I had a similar experience with my now husband when we were in the early years. He's a lot different to my previous type. I always liked the bad boys and he was a very safe/stable guy in comparison. I worried I'd get bored without the excitement. I can't tell you how wrong I was and I look back at that time so thankful I made the right decision. 

Muchmore I'm sorry you are struggling with what seems to be a bit of a crossroads. Have you thought about doing some sort of fostering maybe? I know it's a very different situation to adopting a forever child and often comes with issues to deal with but it might give you a short term glimpse of whether you want to push the adoption route further. 
And I wish you the best with your Dad. Alzheimer's is such a cruel condition, I hope you are all getting lots of support. 

Snowy how is the ttc going? I have everything crossed for you. 

Sarah, looks like your family have a lot of fun from your pics! How is the sleep going with Ember? Is she still stealing most of your bed 

Cara I hope you are doing well. Just think how far the research has come to get us all where we are now. You are helping that move forward for more couples in the future too. Have you started any steps in the adoption process yet?

Wildflower hope all is well with you and yours x

Hi to anyone else I've missed or anyone reading in the background. 

Afm, still in hospital but looking more likely they will send me home today. I had some contractions early tues morning but thankfully they stopped and all has been quiet/normal since. Scan shows she's a good size - 4lbs at the moment so now we just wait. I've been booked for an induction at 36 weeks (17th Jul) if labour doesn't start earlier so that's the end marker! Looks like I'm destined to never see the 9th month!! At least it means no stretch marks though


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi everyone. 

Love reading your updates but get little time to post much these days!

Querkily, I'm glad all is still okay and she's holding on in there still! 4lb is a really good weight based on the scan. When Dylan was born he was 3.3lb and Elliot 4.6lb. They looked so  teeny tiny and we needed a lot of help to establish the feeding in very small amounts because of their little tummies but all was fine. Let's hope you get to 36wks. Xx

Amy, you sound very busy with looking after your mum and Matilda. I'm glad your mum is doing well. How is Matilda and how's Mum life? Bet you looking forward to seeing your sister and nieces. Have a lovely time. Xx

Sarah, ember looks like she is doing great. Are you doing babyled? How do you find it? Xx

Kalm, so pleased your wedding day went so well and the photos you posted looked great. You looked lovely in your dress. It sounded such a fun day. 
Pleased Ethan is doing well and doing a little better on the sleeping. Wow 16months now, how time flies. Xx

Nahla, pleased things are still going well with H even though things got slightly complicated. He really does sound a keeper though and with being so good with your children too that's got to be a big positive. You must have been seeing him quite a while now. Xx

Wildflower, how's things with you and rose. Any summer holidays planned? Xx

Muchmore, sorry to hear about your dad and having a tough time. I hope you can get back to doing a bit more writing and crafty things. Thinking about adoption must take a lot of thought i can only imagine. Big hugs. Xx

Ljh, I hope your pregnancy is progressing nicely. When is your due date again? Xx

Smileycat, if you ever read I'd love to know how things are with you and the twins. I often think of you but perhaps you are like me and hardly have a spare moment! Xx

Amoeba, Glad calan is doing so well. He must be coming up to 1yr soon! Shame he still has his allergies Which must make giving him foods a challenge. How is work? Xx

Cara, I'm sure you've made the right decision for you and I wish you all the best for your journey down the adoption route. Will you keep us updated? Xx

Snowy, how are you? How is Lizzie and work life. Any news on ttc or I guess you might consider a FET again soon. Xx

Lillie, how is Noah and you? Xx

Hello everyone else. 

Well I'm super busy these days. The boys are coming along so well. They are both so different in personalities. Dylan is nearly crawling. Gets around the room in his own little way of belly shuffling! He's such an active and happy boy. He's just super smiley. Elliot is much more serious, he's not too interested in crawling although he does attempt it but loves to sit. He's actually become more content since he's mastered the sitting, it's made a huge difference. Elliot had a few tests as he kept getting UTI's and was quite unwell with them. It turns out he has reflux and a dilated kidney so some of his urine goes back up to the kidney causing the infections. He is currently on a low dose antibiotics which he takes daily and it's a preventive antibiotics rather than a treatment. We have a follow up at the hospital tomorrow so I'm hoping they say he stays on it and he might grow out of the problem which has been suggested. 
We are doing wel with weening, Dylan still eats anything I give him but Elliot much more fussy and knows what he likes! I do purée and babyled but I do panic with the babyled about choking! I like to do both as know they are getting a meal with puree but I think Elliot much prefers being in control of his food. 
I'm still running and gym, usually when the boys go to bed as they go down at 6pm or I grab an hour during the day as my parents are around. Ive also asked work if I can go back 3days a week which I'm hoping for but they have been unflexible with other mums coming back with accepting condensed hours so pretty much full time over 4days. I think it can depend on how your manager is and I get on with mine so fingers crossed! 

Sorry I don't post as much but so glad we are all still in contact. I love to hear
From you all. 

Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Also, any experience of trying to introduce sippy cups with water?! My two just aren't interested. Does this come as they get bigger. I really don't want to dilute the water with juice as much prefer they had just water. I don't think it's the taste that's an issue though, it's more getting them to take from a cup. We've tried bottle type cups but still nope! Xx


----------



## KALM

Qwerkily, oh a scary time! Where were you when your waters broke, at work? Glad all is ok though and I hope you are back home now and the little miss holds on tight until induction day. The 500 babies in 5 years at Zita west celebration was yesterday. It was nice to go along and take part and see lots of other parents with their IVF kiddies  Ethan enjoyed the train journey, plus was in heaven at all the buses on Oxford street (bus! Bus! Bus!). 

Amy,   I think 5 weeks is too young for sing and sign!  We started baby sign at 4 months. Although the earlier they are exposed to it of course the earlier they are likely to start using it. Our teacher said the earliest she's seen a baby signing is at 6 months. That was a baby whose older siblings had been to classes, so the mum was just using signs as a matter of course right from day one. First sign was not surprisingly, milk! I think if you learn just a couple signs and start using those regularly and then you could try class again at 6 months or so. I'm amazed how many signs Ethan understands even if he doesn't use them himself. If I do several animal signs without saying anything, he will do the correct animal noises right back at me.  Enjoy your trip to Portsmouth. Is Matilda good on long car journeys for you? DH had a hay fever induced asthma attack the other day for the first time ever  so now he has an inhaler for emergencies like that.

BeccaBoo, will keep fingers crossed you get to do 3 days a week. It really is a nice balance. Maybe they will look more kindly on your request since you have twins... Sorry to hear about Elliot's issues, and hope the antibiotics keep things at bay until he grows out of it. Re: food, choking is still a worry at this age too. Ethan did a big one the other day on a bit of fish finger. It was a nasty moment and I was desperately trying to get him out of the highchair as quick as possible to pat his back, but then he cleared it himself before I had to . Phew! They do have a high gagging point which does help. Sorry I can't be much help regarding the cups, Ethan just took immediately to a 360 degree munchkin cup when he was about 6 months (the ones where you can drink from anywhere around the rim, but liquid doesn't fall out when you tip it upside down). Now he also likes the ones with in built straws. Since the heat We give him like a third juice to two thirds water, as it got him to drink more and stay hydrated. Anyway my only suggestion is when they are ready they would just take to it. Ethan had been reaching and wanting sips from our glasses before we tried him with a cup.. Are your kids doing that?

Anyways, hi to everyone else, I have to get to bed now!


----------



## Nahla

just a short one for now...

Qwerkily, My big son was born 34+1 and he was 2480g. He did so well, breathing all alone just had to be tube fed. I know its scary but dont worry too much. 
And you are right... I am also always attracted by the bad guys. I know, its better to have a good one for life, but still. H is so great with the kids and they all like him, esp. Flo. 

Beccaboo, I ended up giving all 3 juice and water mixed as I decided the fluid uptake is more important. they can drink from a normal straw now and they also like to drink from a big water bottle or normal glass with help. for B I bought about 10
different sippy cups and did not find the good one so I gave up. straw is better. 

xx


----------



## LJH80

Hello ladies, I am determined to do a proper catch up today and personals so I will be back later, I've seen some lovely pics on ******** and can't wait to catch up on Baby, wedding and romance news.

I am now 21w and 3 days and we are having a girl, I found out at 17 weeks and had it confirmed at my Nhs scan this week, everything with Baby girl is perfect but I have low lying placenta which is currently completely blocking my cervix so hopefully it moves. I've had horrendous sickness the whole way through which still continues today! I've been given a multitude of meds none of which work so I've given up with the exception of a reflux one. Up until last week you couldn't really tell I was pregnant but this week there is no hiding the bump which I love. 

Anyway big love to you all. And I'll go and read all your updates now and do some personals xxx


----------



## Smileycat

hello hello hello!

Firstly, I am sooooo happy that this thread is still going and you are all still providing support and encouragement to each other - that's amazing!
I am so sorry for the radio silence. I think of you all often and wonder how you're all getting on. Life has been a rollercoaster over the last few months. 

The boys are now 8.5 months. I am enjoying being a twin mum, I've made some lovely mummy friends.  I attend baby groups (baby sensory is a fave) and yes life is manic and all go go go but my heart is so full of love for these two amazing boys that have changed our lives forever. We have a good routine, I stopped breast feeding at 7 months once the boys were on 3 solid meals a day. They now sleep though 7pm till 6am, they have a couple of naps during the day (alas,not always at the same time!) and they love their food! Leaving the house takes a lot of preparation!


The last few months have been extremely challenging. I'll try to summarise as best I can. 

You may remember that Cam had a short spell in hospital with strep B shortly after he was born. he made a full recovery, or so we thought... At around 5 months we noticed that he had a preference for his right arm and right leg and wasn't reaching for toys with his left hand keeping it firmly clenched.  I was also concerned that he seemed to be a bit behind Sam developmentally. The HV and GP were not overly concerned, I wa,s and kept pushing and out of frustration took him to children's A&E. Then followed a battery of tests, transfer to a children's hospital concluding with an MRI which confirmed the devastating news that he had suffered a stroke at some stage. They can't pin point when, but it was likely in the womb or shortly after he was born (potentially due to the strep B) .  I still can't get my head around this. To look at him he looks healthy and well. He chats non stop and smiles and is vey engaging and save for his obvious motor skills limitations he's well. 

He's now having physio and OT and is responding very well. He still can't sit up, however he is getting stronger each day and is able to roll, feed himself with a spoon and tackle  finger food. Its early days yet and it will be a journey, but we are cautiously optimistic. We are doing everything we can to improve his quality of life, Of course, we pray he makes a full recovery and is fully rehabilitated, however the future whilst positive is uncertain and he is likely to need long term help, which just don't know how he may/may not be affected.  Our consultant is very happy with his progress and has relayed many positive stories of children who have been able to lead a normal life. We all know adults can make a full recover from stroke, although without that cast iron guarantee the worrying never stops.

My life is a whirlwind of appointments at the hospital, physio, OT, exercises at home, stimulation through play. I have zero time for myself and sadly it has impacted my relationship with my DH. We're working on it though as we recognise we need to be strong for our boys. We do have some help but with Cam's additional needs I don't really have the time for anything else. My family look after Sam whilst I'm at appointments and when I try to have 1:1 time with him to make up for it.

So, that's me! Now for some personals and please forgive me as it will take some time to catch up.

Amy aka our orange leader! - huge congrats on the birth of your daughter.      I am so so so pleased for you and I hope you are enjoying life as a mum. I bet you're a fantastic mummy. I'm so sorry you're mother has been ill and I wish her a speedy recovery. As for BF, fed is best remember that and don't beat your self up about any decision to formula feed. Also, the amount you express is not an indication of supply, I learnt that the hard way, I was expressing every 3 hours at one stage and BF. It was exhausting!!

Kalm - you got married - yay!!!! I hope you had a fantastic day and that everything when to plan. Wow! Ethan is 16 months! Where has the time gone? Pleased to read he's thriving! I wanted to sign up to sing and sign, however the times just didn't work for us. Are you back at work now?

Sarah - How are you? how's Auron and Ember getting on? Is Auron enjoying being a big brother?

Qwerkily - oh gosh that must have been scary. Glad you're home now. Sit tight bubba - keep cooking!

LJH - Congratulations on your pregnancy lovely! that is fab fab news. I am so happy for you. So sorry you've been ill with the pregnancy. I have no advice but just hope it improves as your pregnancy progresses. Take good care of yourself.

Nahla - you never cease to amaze me. Now that the twins are here I marvel at how you managed with twins, toddler, work and love life! wow!  Good to see you're still with Mr H and that the kids have a good relationship with him. Is it still long distance?

Beccaboo - I loved your update, I knew you'd smash it as a twin mum. It's all about the routine eh and having some help? Your boys sound like fun. Mine have very different personalities too: S is all smiles and laughs and very inquisitive. He refuses to feed himself finger food although he can do it . C is more reserved, but if he's grumpy we all know about it! He prefers to feed himself and gets annoyed if you interfere or try to help lol. re sippy cups buy a few and see how they get on. We have the free flow and the 360 munchkin cups which I think are great. I wish I would invent an item like that and then give up working ha! As for work, I really hope your part time request is accepted. FX.  could you use your accrued hols initially to make up the days or will you use them to extend your leave? What childcare have you arranged - nursery, nanny or family? I planned to return 4 days although its all up in the air now as it depends how C is. I may take a sabbatical.

Amoeba, Westies, Nicknacy, Lillie, Wildlflower, Much more and anyone else I've missed this time, I will post again later tonight or tomorrow. 

Love to you you all!

xx


----------



## Smileycat

continuation

Snowy - So lovely to read that you are trying for baby number 2. How exciting!!! I wish you the best!  How's Lizzie getting on? She must be around 18 months now? That's a great age - lots of chat and cheekiness.  How are you finding balancing family life with work?

Amoeba - That is a v cute photo of Calan in your profile. What a gorgeous boy he is. Sorry to read that he has allergy issues. What's the plan for his upcoming first birthday? Hope you're happy and settled with work now too.

Lillie - How are you getting on hun? How's Noah doing!!! I hope you're both well. I couldn't see a recent update from you, however I may have missed it. He must be nearly 6 months getting ready to wean? It's messy but fun!

Right, I must head to bed now, I'm shattered. Will post more soon
xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all

Kalm, thank you for the suggestion of the 360 munchkin cup. That and a tommee tippee (albeit free flow) seems to be working and getting them to take more water. I have sometimes diluted some juice too on the odd occasion. Their milk feeds have really dropped now they are on full 3 meals a day so just glad they are taking fluids. 
How are you and Ethan? 

Querkily, hope all is going well. ☺

Ljh. I'm so so pleased for you and wow time is flying. 21wks, eeek! Boo to the sickness, it really is awlful isn't it. I can still clearly remember how terrible I felt in those early days but poor you to still be feeling it. 
Nice to hear it's a girl. I think 2016 must have been a year of boys as a lot of you mums had boys and a lot of my Mum friends had boys. This year it seems to be girls! 

Smileycat, how lovely to hear from you. Have missed you on here. You really have had a time of it and poor little Cam. Good for you for pushing to find out what was wrong. Good old Mum instincts hey?! Although it must be a challenge at least he's having rehabilitation and I so hope he isn't affected long term. It seems as though all the right things are now happening . 
Sorry to hear about you and dh. It really can be a testing time and I know what you mean about having
Very little time. Babies are full time jobs aren't they?! I hope you can both work through it. Xx
So glad to hear you're loving being a twin Mum. I'm loving it too, I can't imagine not having them in my life despite all my reservations about having twins at the start! 
Oh also well done on bf until 7 months, that really is an achievement with two. You must be super proud of that. Xx

Hello everyone else. Hope you had a lovely weekend and all Is well. 
Xx


----------



## Nahla

Smiley, wow you sound likea busy mum. I can still remember when my first son had his muscle weakness as a baby and we went to physio twice a week plus had to exercise 3 times daily ( for 5 mins but its so complicated to find the time whenyou are at home, the child is not sleeping, hungry, grumpy or just fed...) it ended in us hardly ever leaving the house for months. but it was worth it, he iscompletely healthy right now. 
I hope the best for your LO, but I think full recovery is likely as the brain is still growing.

Yes, H still lives 4 hours away but just started a new job and will maybe move next year closer to my house. we will see. And no, I am not yet working... 😊

Beccaboo, great you solved the thing with the fluid. just a tip: introduce a straw as soon as possible it makes things so much easier... and juice is not that bad is it? I grew up drinking nothing but orange lemonade and sugared tea all day and I never had anything with my teeth... nor diabetes and I wasnt fat either. 

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo I used very very dilute baby juice to help Calan drink as he stopped drinking water, after a few weeks of that I stopped and he now drinks loads of water. He hates the 360 and free flow cups but used his 4m soft spout man one until 9m when he started using a straw cup and that's all he has now. X

Nahla glad all is well and hopefully H will move closer soon xx

Smiley good for pushing about Cam, mothers instincts are the best (I had to use mine to get Calan's allergies diagnosed). Am sure with rehab Cam will get more movement/use of his left side. Xx

Ljh gosh 21w already, and a girl too 💜 X 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing well xxx 

Can't believe Calan will be 1 on Sunday 😱😱😱 plans at moment are my brother & family are coming fir weekend, Saturday probably spent at seaside and Sunday we'll go out for lunch. This week he's crawled out the living room door & climbed the bottom stair, said hiya, walked with his walker unaided - don't think will be long before he's off on his own, when he lets go you see panic in his face and he drops to the floor. his blood tests also proved negative for IgE but he still reacts, tried soya but failed on day 2 at this point he was given a different formula that suitable for over 1 but dietician gave the strawberry one and he refuses to put near his mouth, so still waiting to hear about next one to try as he only takes 2oz milk a day but eats 3 healthy meals and has snacks so weight and growth don't seem to be an issue - except he's not getting enough calcium 🤔 Xx


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, we do have the same issue with milk/calcium although no allergies. Flo and Nele do not drink milk, chocolate milk, eat cheese or yoghurt or white cheese. they refuse everything unless I distract them with abook or anything else abd they sometimes eat yoghurt. 
I give them mineral water with a lot of calcium ( 46 mg per 100 ml) so they at least get about 150 mg daily plus about one small yoghurt. I bought calcium tablets with fruit flavour but its hit and miss too. in vegetables there is also calcium so I guess they get a minimum. I hope they start to drink. hocolate milk soon like Benny...

xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Smileycat it is lovely to see an update from you   I'm so sorry to hear about Cam, well done for going with your instinct & getting him the help he needs, it must be hard to have so much to deal with but I hope you are able to work things out with dh   Are you able to join the ** group kalm set up so we can see pictures of your lovely boys? x  

Qwerkily it is lovely to see your updates on **, I hope things are going well x  

Beccaboo it sounds like your boys are doing well, I hope work do agree to 3 days a week so you get some extra time to spend with them, well done with the running & gyming, I have been doing a lot of walking but am looking forwards to getting back to the gym when I get chance!   my new gym has a pool that I can take Matilda in & a crèche so hopefully we will start going from august, mum said she is happy to look after her too so hopefully I can try & get back some level of fitness! x  

Kalm thank you for the birthday wishes, it has been a crazy 12 months!   I'm pretty sure 5 weeks was too little for sing & sign, it sounds like Ethan got on really well with his classes   generally Matilda is a happy, relaxed & easy going baby but she really doesn't seem to like the class, she started smiling as soon as Jessie cat the puppet was put away last week!   sorry to hear about dh, I hope the inhaler helps as a backup x  

Nahla I hope h is able to move closer & things work out for you, I'm not surprised you aren't working, I imagine you must be pretty busy with 3 little people to look after! x  

Ljh I'm sorry to hear you have been suffering so much with sickness   congratulations on expecting a girl, they are fab! x  

Amoeba how exciting that calan will be one on Sunday!   sorry to hear he has still been having issues with food   I bet you are looking forwards to spending the summer holidays with him x  

Cara how are you doing? one of my good ff buddies has just moved on to stage 2 for adopting after a very tough time with treatment, it is so nice seeing her moving towards becoming a mummy x  

Snowy how are you & Lizzie doing? Wishing you lots of luck if you have decided to go ahead with more treatment x  

Muchmore how are you doing? I hope you are doing ok, sending you a hug in case you need one x  

Hello Sarah, Lillie, Maisie, wildflower, westies, Helen & anyone else still reading  

We are getting on ok, life seems pretty busy at the moment!   I am taking mum to the hospital to have her post op check tomorrow & see how they think she is doing, she is more mobile but not able to drive yet & it helps to have the pram to lean on when she is walking short distances. Lucy has been struggling a bit with drinking more, panting quite a bit, weakness in her back legs & losing a bit of weight so I had a chat with the vets & we need to get a urine sample & get her checked for diabetes then go from there. I have been in to the office a few times trying to sort stuff out, I never realised closing a company would involve so much paperwork!   Matilda is currently tracking the 9th centile & although she is over 3 months now she still looks quite dinky wearing some up to 1 month clothes, people comment on how cute but little she is when we are out, I think her summer clothes will probably fit by November!   she had her second set on injections today & although she screamed a bit she managed to give the nurse a smile afterwards   we have given up on breastfeeding, I don't think my supply ever really came in which is probably why she lost so much weight early on & after trying very hard to improve things we have decided a happy formula fed baby is more important


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi all, sorry it's been so long. I seem to be so busy these days. Lovely to see news from lots of you.

Smiley - great to hear from you but so sorry to hear about Cam. It must be such a worry but hopefully with all the intervention, he will make a good improvement. Isn't it the case that children's brains show a lot of 'plasticity', so even if some parts were damaged in the stroke, he can adapt? I hope so.

Querkily - Big Congrats! Hope things are going well!

Kalm - sounds like Ethan is a great little talker! Lizzie is VERY loud and 'chatty'. It's just that little of it makes any sense! She has now learnt to say yes and no which has its own challenges. Me: Bedtime. Lizzie: No!

LJH - great to hear from you too and congrats on team pink! Sorry to hear about the sickness though. That's a long time to suffer. Exciting that you have a little bump. Soon she'll be kicking up a storm in there!

Nahla - how are things? Is it still going ok with H? Any plans for him to move yet?

Muchmore - how are you and how are things with your dad?

Beccaboo - we also bought a lot of sippy cups before finding one she'd use. I think it might just be a case of practice though. We used a Nuby one we got from Sainsbury's for a while and then she got the hang of the Munchkin 360 one at about 9 months. She still uses that sometimes now but prefers to drink from a normal cup (which is very messy!). Hope work have agreed to you going back part time?

Amy - it sounds like you're similar to me in terms of breast feeding. We also made it to 3 months. I was upset when we stopped, but looking back, life got better once we went 100% formula fed. I seemed to spend a lot of time pumping and trying to breastfeed. Once we stopped I had more time for Lizzie. As you say, a happy formula fed baby is better than an unhappy baby (and mum).

Amoeba - happy birthday to Calan! I think 12 months is such a lovely age, they're starting to get their own little personality and become more of a little person.

AFM - Well we TTC the natural way for a few months with no success, so ivf it is. I start down reg meds next week and FET planned for end of August. I'm much more relaxed about the whole thing this time. My main concern is how EXPENSIVE it is! It really makes you appreciate all the little things that were taken care of with the NHS. We're at the same clinic we were at before, so I have faith that they know what they're doing. 
Not sure what we'll do if it doesn't work though, as DH as less keen than I am to keep going. I guess we'll give it two more tries and then have a re-think. 
Friends who had babies when I had Lizzie are starting to get pregnant again and I can't help but feel jealous. Ugh, it's horrible to have these horrible feelings back again.


----------



## lillieb87

Hello ladies....

snowy hope the downreg is going well an huge good luck for ur cycle (i think ur the first of us going again for number 2)!! hope Lizzie is well!

Amy glad to hear you an Matilda are doing well!  Noah is 7 months now an some of his clothes are still 0 to 3 albeit most are now 3 to 6! he sways between the 9th an 25th percentile too! hope ur mums follow up went well? how did Lucy get on? 

Smiley hun so sorry to read aboit Cam i honestly dont know what to say! glad that he is getting the right treatment now though! hope u and dh can work through things havin a poorly baby puts extra pressure on relationships (i remember when  Noah was ill at birth) sending lota of hugs! 

baccaboo glad to hear the boys are doing well re tippy cups we have tried loads out too an Noah is just gettin the hang of how to drink out a free flowing one although needs help holding it!

Nahla gald to hear u are all doing well an with H too! how old are the twins now! 

Querkily how are things going? so happy for y!! 

Kalm congrats on being a Mrs!! sounds like u had a lovely day x

LJH so happy for u huni its finally ir time...bet u cant wait to meet ur little lady!!

Ameoba hope Calan had a lovely bday!!

Hi to anyone ive missed!!am.sure i hav!

We are doing great thanks Noah is 7 months still no teeth (pesky things) sitting on his own an fully weaned!! cannot believe how time flies...return to work is 2nd Oct an not looking forward to tht!! we had Noahs follow up with heart consultant an all is good! he stil has a mild pulmonary stenosis but they arnt too concerned..he really is my miracle baby!! xxx


----------



## KALM

Hey CC's I hadn't checked in for a little while since the board has been very quiet.. but how lovely to see a flurry of messages! And to hear from you Smiley, and you Lillie 

*Smiley* so sorry to hear about Cam's situation, but good on you for persevering with your feeling that something was wrong. Have you put in a complaint to your GP at all.. I would if I was you, as some other mums might be in the same situation and more trusting of a GP who thinks everything is fine, and maybe a complaint would just wake them up a bit and think twice for others before saying everything is fine. Anyway, fab that Cam is responding well to the exercises and hopefully having caught it young then the physio and OT will make a real difference and he will not be too much affected by it once he's older. I will keep him in my thoughts. I feel for you with no time to yourself or for your DH. I had hardly any time for myself or my DH the first year of motherhood, with a boy who didn't sleep great, so I can imagine it must be worse with 2 and with everything you have going on. My goal this year was to make more time for me, and I have got better but it is still challenging and lots of room for improvement. I saw a good article the other week that basically talked about brain fatigue (but they had another word for it which I can't remember just now) where the woman is always thinking cos she has to think about all the things that need doing and plan ahead for (even like what to have for dinner the next day etc..) and even if guys help often they just ask what needs to be done, which means we still have all the thinking element and stress. It really resonated with me anyway as I often feel just so exhausted from just the mental energy to keep on top of everything. Anyway, hang in there with your DH and I think it really helps if you both recognise that things are not great but that it is just due to the situation and how it is now won't last forever. You asked if I was back at work - yes I've been back since Feb but just do 3 days a week, which is a nice balance.

*Lillie* Ethan didn't get his first tooth until 8 months and I also met one or two mums whose babes were later than that so don't worry.. and best to put off the teething pain as long as possible I reckon! Glad to hear Noah's hear situation is not a cause for concern and that he clearly brings you so much joy 

*Snowy* - I wouldn't say Ethan is a talker.. he does have an amazing vocabulary but he is quite retiscent about talking in particular when around people he isn't so comfortable with. Other friend's kids just babble on and on (without being clear what they are saying) and he isn't like that. But he does manage to communicate really well with us which is great. I hope the down reg is going ok.. it must feel strange to be going back through treatment again! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you! It really is an expensive business... we had to fund ourselves throughout and I'm just so glad Ethan arrived when he did as we would have struggled to afford more.

*Amy* any update on Lucy?

*Amoeba* chia seeds contain more calcium than milk, and its really easy to make a chia seed pudding (google it). Ethan loves it for breakfast with fruit on top. Hope Calan's first birth was great.. I bet it was a bit emotional for you? Ethan developed so much just in the week he turned one, and I've heard so many other mums say that of their babes too... did you notice it with Calan at all?

I think thats all the time I have for personals just now as I must get to bed.. yes I know its only 9.10 but I've been up since 5am (someone has decided that 4.30/5 is the right time to be wide awake and ready to start their day... Zzzzzz), and Ethan only had one short nap of 45 mins today (normally he either has one long nap or 2 shortish ones.. like maybe an hour each), so I'm exhausted. But get this... the other week he did his FIRST EVER 8 hour sleep stretch!! How awesome is that. I thought I'd bought magic PJ's for him as he was wearing new ones that night, but they didn't have the same effect the next night sadly. He is gradually doing longer stretches though.. last night he did a 7 hour one. So it does give me more hope that we are on the way to mummy getting more sleep... as long as we don't hit 18 month sleep regression too bad which I now keep reading about.


----------



## Nahla

Snowy, good luck with number 2... I know how You feel. remember you were firsttime luckyand you do have lots of frosties, so I am sure it will work without another fresh cycle. how many will You put back at once?

lillie nice to hear from you, the twins are18 months now and its too cute watching my 3 play, cuddle and be together. worth all the trouble. good to hear Noah is doing well and the heart issue seems to be minor. 

Amy, I am sure she will put on weight now with bottle feeds... 

afm: tired but happy. I do have 3 gorgeous kids... our first au pair is leaving tomorrow and friday a new one will arrive. many things to do... the first week will be quite busy. I just hope the kids like her as much as they like the old one. the first one will come back in october and start to work here, so the good bye is not too sad...


----------



## Nahla

KALM, could you delay bedtime by an hour so Ethsn sleeps longer in the morning? N and F sleep from 9 pm until 7 or 8 am. I get less time in the evenings but my sleep in the morning is soo important to me.


----------



## KALM

Ha... if only it were that simple Nahla! Have tried different bedtimes and it seems to make no difference to his wake up time! How many naps do your 2 have in the day if they go to bed at 9pm? And how long are their naps for? Even yesterday when E only had one short nap in the day he still was wide awake at 4:45am.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hey everyone. 

Kalm. I'm glad Ethan has had a few long stretches of sleep. My two are awake at about 6am but then they do go to bed still at 6pm. When Ethan wakes is he content to be in his cot for a while or is he wanting to get up then? I usually still do a milk feed at 6am when they wake but then I put them back in their cots and they either go back to sleep or are content to stay in their cots until about 7am. I usually put a toy in for them to play with. That's a good idea with chia pudding. I eat it but never thought to give to the boys. Do you think they can have it now, my two are approaching 10months. 

Nahla, I hope the new au pair is as lovely has the first and that your little ones like her just as much. Will you have the au pair back come October then? Xx

Lillie, I'm glad Noah is well and that the consultant is happy with him. Time really does fly doesn't it. Boo to work but a couple of months of hopefully as nice summer to go yet. Will you work 3 or 4 days? Have you agreed with work yet? Xx

Snowy. All the best for this cycle. Must be strange going through treatment again and I really really hope you get your second baby on this round. Have you told anyone you are trying again? Xx

Amoeba, can't believe calan is a year already. Eeeek they just grow so quick. 

Amy. Sure you will get a level of fitness back quick when you start doing things again. I'm currently training for a 10k race I always used to do before pregnant. It's end of October so plenty of time to get the miles in! 
Aww I'm sure Matilda is lovely and petite. My two are still 9th centile but all in proportion and eating well and putting on weight so I'm not concerned they are tiny. Although to me they don't look tiny anymore but then against babies the same age I realise how small they are! Formula and breastfeed, as long as they are fed you must do what you feel is best for you aswell as baby. I breastfed until 6weeks with ALOT of expressing and because Dylan never took breast it majorly stressed me out that he was relying on my expressed milk to be fed and my supply was dwindling. Elliot was taking a fair bit and what I was expressing was hardly any. I would have loved to continue breastfeeding but I felt much less stressed by moving to formula and bottles. Xx

Sarah, how's ember and A? 

Querkily, I saw some photos on social media. I'm glad all is well. Xx

Hello all. 
My two are coming up to ten months. Elliot is now crawling and has 3 teeth! He decide to become fussy with food again and will only take porridge and yoghurt from a spoon, everything else he has to have finger food. He now eats ham and cheese sandwiches for lunch! He likes vegetables and fruit that he can feed himself. Trouble is, Dylan like to be fed with spoon so it's different things for both! 
With both on the move, Dylan belly shuffles and rolls everywhere,  I'm hardly sitting for long! They are at a nice age where they make each other laugh which is nice to see. With regards work, I think they are giving me my 3 days but it needs to be formally confirmed. I hope I haven't read the signs wrong but from what my manager said they would accommodate my 3day request. Xx


----------



## Nahla

Kalm, you have to do itfor at least a week to adapt him. one day does no change to his inner clock. Mine nap once around noon for 1-1.5 hours usually. Nele sometimes wakes up early, sometimes after 10 minutes and refuses togo back to sleep, but she still stays awake until 8 pm... if we dont drive anywhere in the afternoon. having written that today we went to soft play and she was so exhausted she fell asleep at 6:30 pm. now sleeping hopefully through the night without dinner...


----------



## Snowy white1

Kalm - that brain fatigue thing really resonates with me. My DH is super helpful but never does any of the thinking. If I wasn't around Lizzie would have no clothes and would never eat anything.
Like Nahla says I've had to start putting Lizzie to bed later, although only 7.30, and reducing her nap. She was starting to wake up a bit early for my liking! She now only has one nap of 90 mins or so and I don't let her nap until after lunch. Yesterday nursery let her sleep for nearly three hours and she was a nightmare to put o bed.

Beccaboo - Lizzie also went through stages of only wanting finger foods. I found that most things can be added to potato and rolled into small balls that they can feed themselves! She still has these balls quite a bit now as they're her favourite.
I've told a few close friends we're doing it again. One friend did ivf herself a few months before me so she understands. Probably won't tell many people although it might be quite difficult to hide. If I don't drink people will assume I'm pregnant which is annoying!

Nahla - just having one put back as my eggs were collected when I was relatively young and it worked first time last time. It's what the clinic recommend and I'm very reluctant to have 2 put back in. If it doesn't work this time we will probably have to rethink.
Love that pic of your kids in the bath!

Lillie - good to hear from you and to hear how Noah's getting on. Enjoy these last few months of mat. leave. He looks like a cheeky chappy in that pic.

Lizzie is 18 months now and growing up so fast. She's really tall for her age but still not got much hair. She basically looks like an enormous baby! She's really starting to get her own strong will now and is really quite a character. She's completely obsessed with her shoes so is often strutting around the place in just shoes and a nappy! Her strong will does mean she can be quite a diva though so we have our fair share of tantrums. She continues to sleep well apart from not wanting to go to bed at night. I think she's worried she'll miss out on all the fun!


----------



## Nahla

Snowy, Lizzie sounds quite similar to Nele. she also loves shoes and does have a very strong will. she sleeps well ( far better than her brother). she loves ice cream and somehow manages to eat about 3 per day... she opens the cooler all alone... 
and yes, taking just one at a time back seems sensible. I was almost 40 and had had 5 failed cycles before my first son was boen so I thought it would never happen for me to get twins. here I am...... but I wouldnt change it for the world.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi you guys, I've just read myself up to date! I think I am on try #5 or #6 or it may as well be #1006 of putting Ember back in her cot tonight or so it feels so I will endeavour to reply properly after coffee in the morning. I hope everyone else is sleeping 😴😴


----------



## KALM

She will get there Sarah! Ethan doesn't sleep in his cot bed yet, but does now sleep the majority of the night in his travel cot (!) in our room.. and more and more he is doing between 7-9 hour sleep stretches! Hurrah.. at last at almost 18 months we are getting there   Next step is to move him back to his room and his proper bed...


----------



## Nahla

Flo still sleeps in my bed most of the time. And he is 18 months old... enjoy the extra cuddles, one day she pushes you out of her bed...


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi ladies,
Just a quick update from me. My FET is scheduled for Tuesday! All rather exciting and nerve-wracking. It's all gone so much more smoothly this time. Not sure if that's a good thing or not though, as whatever we did last time worked.
I've totally forgotten how to do the injections, so made a bit of a botch job of the Fragmin today. DH just needs to remember how to do the bum injections later!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nahla

Snowy, exciting news! everything crossed for You... those things seem ages away for me, a bit like a dream. xx


----------



## KALM

Oh I was thinking it was going to be soon Snowy and was going to ask you! Exciting  will be thinking of you, and sending lots of orange happy implantation vibes your way! Fx for 2nd time lucky too!


----------



## Beccaboo

Snowy. Good luck for Tuesday. will be thinking of you and hoping for success this time round too. Would be lovely to see another clementine pregnancy again. I bet it brings it brings back all the memories again doing injections. I sometimes forget all the little details about the process but yes, those injections! I hated them towards the end. Please keep us updated if you can. Xx

Hope everyone is well. Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Snowy good luck for Tuesday xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Eeek! How exciting! Good luck Snowy, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## KALM

Beccaboo, I just noticed your profile pic.. super cute!!

Snowy.. this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO! Let's hope the 2WW is easier and goes more quickly when you have a toddler to chase after!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Snowy wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow, I will make sure Matilda & I are wearing some lucky orange items!      x

Lillie great that Noah's follow up with the consultant went well, he really is a miracle baby!   x

Kalm I can't believe Ethan is 18 months now!   I hope his sleep is improving, I can't imagine having disturbed nights for so long! I think I got lucky with a baby that has slept through since she was  2 months, I think the fact she isn't fussed about feeding has helped!   x

Smiley I hope things are improving with dh & your boys are doing well   x

Nahla how are things with h? I hope things are going well with the new au pair   x

Beccaboo it sounds like your boys are doing really well, I bet they are keeping you very busy now they are mobile!   I hope work agree to your 3 days return to work   x

Sarah I hope you, auron & ember are doing well   x

Ljh not too long now!   x

Hello amoeba, qwerkily, muchmore, westies & anyone else still reading  

Things are ok here, Lucy has had a few blood tests & been diagnosed with Cushings disease, she is on medication which you have to wear gloves to give her because it is toxic!   I sometimes feel bad for putting her through so much but she was really excited about going out for a walk yesterday which was really nice   I was doing some stuff in the office for dad just over a week ago & he fell off a farm gate & landed on his face!   I had to clean him up & take him to a&e & they said they hadn't seen anything so bad & thought he would need plastic surgery! He said that was just how he looked & in the end they glued him back together!   Matilda is doing well, she still isn't that fussed about milk but hopefully she will be a bit more enthusiastic when she can have proper food! She has slept through since she was 2 months, usually I dream feed her when I go to bed around 11pm but a couple of times I haven't done that & she has managed to go through until 8am!


----------



## Nahla

Snowy, I was thinking of You today. how are you? how was it?!

Amy sorry to hear about your dad I hope it will heal soon. 

afm: 3 weeks holidays on Sylt, the most northern Island in Germany. H will come for a visit for 4 days. we habe rent a house, but thats quire a lot of work with 3 kids. but worth it.


----------



## Snowy white1

Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies. I forgot how grim ET is! Anyway it all went smoothly. A 4aa embryo transferred onto a good looking lining. Now I just have to stop myself going crazy on the tww!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats on being pupo snowy, everything crossed for you xx     🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Snowy white1

I thought of you guys as I went in with my finger and toenails painted orange and a little orange lion in my bag as a good luck mascot!

Amy - hope your dad's face is ok!
Sounds like you've got an amazing sleeper with Matilda. I thought Lizzie was good but she doesn't sleep in until 8! 

Nahla - hope the holiday is fun and not too tiring with 3 kids!

Amoeba - hope Calan is doing ok. He must be zooming around the place now.

Kalm and Sarah - hope you guys are getting some more sleep!

Beccaboo and Smiley - how are your boys?

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Snowy Calan refuses to let go 😖 He's been walking with my hands, walkers and cruising round furniture since 9m but won't stand or take steps independently 🤔 He crawls really fast though! X

Amy hope your dad is ok; yey to Matilda sleeping all night xx

Nahla sounds like a good holiday xx

Hi to everyone else xx 

Afm had a fab 2w in Somerset, despite having to cosleep with Calan as he refused to sleep in the travel cot that was provided; luckily when we got home he went back to his usual routine - had obviously missed his bed, he was up once last few nights but after a 15min cuddle went back down so not too bad. Hoping he's going to let go soon and walk independently as he practically runs when holding my hands or with his walker. I'm wondering if the talipes he was born with may be affecting his ankles & feet as noticed his feet twist, and sort of roll,  inwards when he walks barefoot. 🤔🤔 still can't believe I'm a mum to a 1yr old though 😱😊😊😍💙


----------



## Snowy white1

Amoeba - Lizzie was exactly the same. She refused to let go! It might just be a confidence thing as she got there in the end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy76

Snowy congratulations on being pupo!   I had my toenails painted orange & wore orange fitflops today!     When is otd? Will you be waiting or testing early?   Wishing you lots of luck   x

Amoeba I hope calan manages to walk soon so you, once he gets going I bet there will be no stopping him!   x

Nahla I hope you have a fab holiday   x

Dads face was a bit of a mess as he was wearing metal framed glasses at the time! He seems to be healing really well & has been given strict instructions that at 73 he probably shouldn't be doing too much climbing!   Matilda is really very good at sleeping, I feel a bit bad when the other ladies at the baby groups are saying how they are up at least twice a night!


----------



## KALM

Amy, that's fab you are blessed with a little sleeper...long may that last for you and no sleep regressions hit you! It made me chuckle when you says about friends with kids up twice in the night.. I used to be up way more than that with Ethan (and I'm sure Sarah is currently too with Ember!). I still consider a two night wake up a pretty good night! Ethan is getting better though and now does a 7hr + stretch (sometimes up to 9hrs even) maybe once or twice a week. So a one night wake up (usually about 3:30-4:30am) is pretty standard and most nights it's 2-3 wake ups. That's manageable, the worst thing is the early mornings. He's only ever slept later than 7 in the early days when often he'd do a stretch 6-9am or so having been up several times before that. Funny how they are all different.

Same with the walking.. they get there when they are ready. Ive known two 18 month olds who didn't walk unaided until slightly after. They all do things in their own time.

Amoeba, glad you had good hols. I guess with your parents too? Are they still finding it ok looking after Calan when you work?

Enjoy your hols Nahla


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations on being PUPO Snowy! I think I nearly did a wee on the doctor on my second ET, pelvic floor not quite what it used to be pre-pregnancy  hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too crazy. 

Amy you are lucky with the sleep, apparently babies who sleep are unicorn babies because they don't really exist but I can vouch for the fact they do; Auron was a fab sleeper barring the standard regressions. Sadly Ember not so much... this week she's decided to wake at 1am for playtime and not go back to sleep until 4am  or she wants to be attached to me the whole night. Currently laid in bed since 9pm because she won't sleep without me next to her!

Amoeba I agree they all get there in their own time... Auron didn't take his first step until 18.5 months and wasn't walking properly until around 20 months. Now try stopping him  Calan will surprise you when he's ready I'm sure. 

Hope everyone is well, and getting more sleep than I am


----------



## Snowy white1

OTD is 6th Sept. Last time I was testing from 5dp5dt but I'm really going to try and hold out as long as possible this time. The thing I learnt it that testing doesn't necessarily make you feel better, even if you get a BFP, because then you just start worrying about cp/ mc. Obviously if it's a BFN, I'll be gutted so might as well just stay in limbo. Not sure I can hold on til OTD though. Don't have enough self control.

What I'm finding really difficult this time is taking it easy. Lizzie loves to be picked up and carried (especially by mummy). Pretty sure that counts as heavy lifting which they say to avoid. 
Sarah - what did you do in this situation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I tried to lift him as little as possible, it wasn't always possible but I just tried to do less. Thankfully I had DW at home as well to carry him up to bed etc. I reasoned with myself that if it was so hard to get pregnant when you already have a child to lift about, nobody would ever manage to have a second child so yes it's heavy lifting but after the first few days, I relaxed a little. I didn't carry him far though!


----------



## Nahla

Snowy, Sarah has pointed it out well. So many women get pregnant with LOs. I just went on with daily life.
I am sure, what will be will be. and my 2 stuck both so cant be that bad. fxxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Thanks Nahla and Sarah. I was also thinking that no one would ever have a second child if heavy lifting was a problem. 
Trying to let DH do more of the carrying (which is probably good for them both anyway) but I still end up picking her up a fair bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello everyone!
Yes, I am still alive  Amy, thanks for your PM. I will reply  It was lovely of you to get in touch. 
Well ... it's been a busy couple of months around here, hadn't it. I'm so glad to see everyone's still doing amazingly, despite the curve balls life throws. 
Smiley, I'm sorry to hear of all you've been through with Cam but I have every faith he will pull through and make a complete recovery. Kids and their brains are incredible. 
Snowy, many congrats on being PUPO! That OTD seems pretty late to me, even for a 4 cell. I'd think a couple of days earlier could work for testing. Anyhow I wish you all the very best in the horrible 2ww. 
Qwerkily I hope your young lady is in full evidence now and that all is ok. Thinking of you. 
Kalm I'm not sure if I ever said congrats on being married. And I was genuinely chuffed to read that the long long journey of sleep deprivation is finally at an end  
Beccaboo, your boys sound like they're thriving, as do you. That's no mean feat with twins! I hope you get the work hours sorted in the best pattern for you. 
Sarah, the trouble with embers is they do like to stay alight as long as possible ... maybe that's why your little girl doesn't like sleeping as much as A did  
Lillie how amazing to hear that Noah is fully fit and healthy! Well done you and DH for getting him through it all. 
Nahla I hope the holiday was beautiful and restful, even with 3 small live-wires to keep you busy. 
Amy, your parents really are keeping you busy aren't they! Good job Matilda is so easy to care for  I hope Lucy perks up on the new treatment. 
Apologies if I've missed anyone. I'm on a ferry to France and we are docking soon. 
AFM it's been a busy summer ... a lot of travel and not much writing. We were in Florida for 2 weeks with my family, which was very hot and quite stressful ... families eh  
Now I'm off to France for a few days work. 
My cousin, who is 9 years younger than me, just did her first round of ivf after having trouble TTC. It wasn't successful sadly. She has a low reserve and it struck me as interesting given my own story. I wonder if there's something in the genes. It was odd seeing her go through it. Brought it all back to me. 
I think I've kind of lost track of my own thoughts on it all really. DH and I have spent a lot of the past few months helping family in various difficult situations, being peacemakers and generally not having a lot of time for ourselves. I still feel in limbo with where to go from here, which is partly why I don't check in as often on this thread, but I do still think of you all often and love reading your news.


----------



## wildflower

Snowy - any news? I see that today is OTD
xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi everyone and good to hear from you Wildflower and Muchmore.

Well, I'm cautiously optimistic as it's a BFP. Predictably I tested early so just wanted to make sure it was still positive on OTD.

Had a beta blood test (it's my clinic's policy) and the number is high, in fact it seems almost too high. I'm trying not to worry about that too much.
I guess it just seems that this is too good to be true!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh wow congratulations, what fabulous news!!


----------



## KALM

Wowee!!!! Congratulations! BFP!!!   That's fantastic news Snowy..you have lots of luck clearly with 2 BFP's in a row. I hope it's a real sticky one and everything continues smoothly for the next 8/9 months!! Exciting (and I think probably quite crazy mad!) times ahead


----------



## Amy76

How exciting, massive congratulations snowy!!!       xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Congrats snowy, this is awesome news. Keeping
Everything crossed that it continues well. Xx


----------



## wildflower

Huge congratulations Snowy - brilliant news!! 


     


The bake off is back on and I now closely associate it with the lovely clementines. What does everyone think of the new incarnation??


xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Thanks all! I actually can't believe I could be this lucky. I keep thinking surely something will go wrong. 

I had forgotten how anxiety inducing this whole pregnancy thing is.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amoeba1705

Wow! Congratulations Snowy, fx for a healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Nahla

Wow, snowy, congratulations! maybe its twins?!  if the number is quite high...


----------



## Snowy white1

I did worry a bit yesterday about twins but the chances of the embryo splitting are so slim. DH will freak out if it's twins!


----------



## Nahla

Snowy, You both will be fine if its one or two. will you do the blood dna test for downs? dont remember the name...


----------



## Snowy white1

Nahla - yes we'll do the private Harmony test to check for Downs etc. Will also do the regular NHS screening for it (if we get that far).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smileycat

whoop whoop congratulations Snowy! Amazing news   soooooo happy for you. Fingers crossed for you hun. xx


----------



## Qwerkily

Hey ladies, so sorry for the long absence. It has been a crazy couple of months!

Firstly I just want to say a huge congratulations to Snowy!! Such amazing news! I'm thrilled for you and hope you have an easy 8 months! 

Hi to everyone else, I'm so behind on personals I don't know where to start!

Amy, Matilda sounds like such a lovely little girl. Glad she is going easy on you in the sleep dept too!

Beccaboo and Smileycat, lovely to hear all about the twins. I hope they are all doing well, Smiley it sounds like you have had a really tough run so far. I hope it's smooth sailing from here. 

Amoeba I can't believe Calan is 1. That has flown by. I'd echo what the others said about walking. Alo only started at 17months and is still a little unsteady now. He had talipes too and I do think it may have had an impact though so keep seeing the physio if you have concerns. We're going back next month to see if there are any obvious post walking issues.  

Wildflower - I'm quite a fan of the new bake off! I think they've done a good job of refreshing it. 

Muchmore sounds like you have been keeping very busy! Make sure you get some time to yourselves too. 

Nahla hope your holiday wasn't too stressful. How is the new au pair working out?

Kalm I'm glad Ethan is giving you more sleep, you really deserve it!

Sarah I love seeing pictures of your two. They are so photogenic! I hope Ember isn't driving you too crazy with the sleep deprivation. 

Hi to everyone else I've missed. 

Afm - sorry for the slow update but for anyone not on social media Frances Isabelle arrived on 1/7/17 at 33wks5days. She spent 17 days in SCBU and is now home and doing well. We've had a bit of a tough run with feeding so she's still very small (6.5lb this week) for 11 weeks old but no one seems too worried as she keeps gaining and she's had a few setbacks like tongue tie. 
Now we're just setting into the crazy life of two under two which mostly involves me planning everything to a minute detail and trying to stop Alo poking Frances in the eyes. I'm totally exhausted but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Smileycat

Congratulations Qwerkily!! You have a strong girl there, may she continue to thrive and bring much joy to you and your family. xx


----------



## Nahla

It has become quiet on here...I have 3 sick children atm, no fun! 
Nele enjoys going to the childminder, Flo doesnt want to let me go. Thinking about what to do. let her go alone? He will miss his sister. not let her go? she will miss out lots of fun and good experience. force him to go? he will cry snd both will be unhappy. my thoughts are: let her go 2-3 times a week, take him meanwhile to another playgroup where mothers stay there to give him experience with children too. take him swimming one morning as he loves water more than her... not what I thought (I thought I could do sth for myself like gym), but I dont see an alternative. 

How are You? 

Snowy, any news? areYou ok? Did you have a scan already? 

Qwerkily, how is LO doing? 

And all the others...  

xx


----------



## LJH80

Ladies hello, again sorry for being MIA so much, I've continued to be very very sick this pregnancy and with work and sickness and anemaia it's been hard to keep up. But wow snowy what brilliant news, I hope all is going well, and qwerkily massive congratulations and I'm glad things all went well, sounds like a mental few months. 

Nahla, i hope the 3 kids get better soon, 3 unwell children must not be much fun. 

I am 35 weeks today and despite the illness for approx 26 weeks now (sounds insane that someone can feel so awful go quite so long haha) I am loving being pregnant, I think the one thing Infertility gave me was the ability to still be thankful and not moan during this pregnancy but I am very much looking forward to the little lady arriving now!

I'm going to try and catch up a bit now and say hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Nahla

LJH sorry You have been suffering so much with sickness. I know how that feels although for me it stopped at about 14-15 weeks each time. 35 weeks, so not long to go now. I had terrible ischiatic pain the last weeks of my second pregnancy and me too I was counting back the days until cs. 

afm: children are all on the mend, bit my father has caught it now... and I start to have sorethroat too. And on monday is my birthday... last year I have spent my birthday in bed vomiting... lets hope this year will be better. 

xx


----------



## LJH80

Nahla it's my birthday Monday too, I hope we are both feeling better tonne able to enjoy it xxx


----------



## KALM

Hi Clems!

Ljh and Nahla   For tomorrow! May you both feel well enough to enjoy it!

Ljh, I can't imagine how tough it must be to have felt sick for so long, but good on you for enjoying pregnancy despite it! Not long now.. are you ready in terms of stuff, hospital bag packed etc? I'm so excited for you that your little girl is almost here!

Nahla, glad the kids are on the mend. 3 poorly at one time must be challenging! Funny how kids can be so different. Sounds like Flo has more separation anxiety, which will pass. I'd not force him to go to the childminder until he's more ready. But is he really miserable the whole time or just when you drop him off? Maybe if you spent a day or two with him with the childminder, then he wouldn't mind you leaving? Don't you have your nanny/au pair anymore now?

snowy, how is your pregnancy going? Do you have a noticeable bump yet.. or I wonder if it will take ages for one to show like the first time!

Qwerkily, how are you coping with 2? Is Alo a little chatterbox now? Ethan certainly is.. it astounds me how much he says. We are now getting words together a lot more e.g. "Hold it" "one more" "gate open", and my favourite "what doin?". I also like "happened?" (What happened). 

Beccaboo.. mum of 1 year olds!! How are you doing? Are you back to work now/soon? Did they accept 3 days a week?

smiley, how are your twins, and Cam in particular? Are things a little better with your DH now?

Amoeba, are you still in the same job? How is Calan's walking now? A friends little boy has only just started walking independently (i.e. Rather than around furniture or holding hands) at 19months.

Much more, sadly my journey of sleep deprivation is not over since we hit 18 month sleep regression and more teething  It's tough for sure but I just keep reminding myself each day I'm one day closer to getting a full nights sleep (just 7 hours straight would do me!). Have you managed to get back to writing now that summer is over? You certainly sound like you've had a busy few months! I'm glad you do still check in every so often, it's lovely to hear how you are.

Hi to Sarah, Amy (are you going to make that chicken outfit you posted on social media for Matilda?! It would be SO cute!), Wildflower, Maisie, and anyone else I missed. I keep meaning to look up westies to see if I can see how she's doing.

AFM we just got back from a week's holiday in south Devon which was nice. Ethan had his first boat ride, and first time making a sand castle (and kicking it down!). Typically Having a 2 hr nap in the middle of the day is a little limiting on what you can do though, so we also just spent a fair amount of time chilling in our cottage. Just give him some swings (there were some at the cottage) and a ball pit (there was one in this great little kid friendly cafe in the nearest town) and Ethan's happy!

Do hope everyone is well and happy!!


----------



## Snowy white1

Happy Birthday Nahla and LJH, Clem birthday buddies! Hope you've both managed to enjoy yourselves. 

Will do a proper update later x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowy white1

Querkily - pleased to hear that Frances is doing well. Two under two must be a challenge but it will be lovely in the long term with them so close in age. Hopefully the feeding issues are sorted. Lizzie also had a tongue tie and it is a real pain as it makes things so much more difficult.

Kalm - Ethan sounds like he's doing well. Sorry to hear about the sleep though. I've had to cut Lizzie's nap right back to stop early morning and/or bed time shenanigans. Although as I write this I can hear her talking (shouting) to herself in bed! 
No bump for me yet. In fact I've lost a bit of weight as the nausea has been so much worse this time around. I don't remember suffering too much with Lizzie but I just feel terrible all day every day. Hopefully it's peaked now and will get better by 12 weeks.

Nahla - hope you're feeling better and the kids are fully recovered.
Is Flo ok once you've left her with the childminder? Some of the kids at Lizzie's nursery cry when their mums drop them off but are totally fine as soon as soon as they leave, and end up having a great day.

Ljh - sorry to hear about the sickness. I can't even imagine how bad that's been. Exciting that you'll get to meet her soon! Are you all ready for her with all the new baby stuff? 

Smiley - how are your boys doing?

Beccaboo - how were the birthday celebrations? Once they turn one it's like they're not really babies anymore isn't it?

Amy - how are you and Matilda getting on,

Amoeba- how are you? Is Calan walking now?

Muchmore - hope you've been able to relax a bit more and focus on yourselves.

Sarah - how are your little ones? Is Ember giving you any more sleep now?

AFM - Lizzie's still doing well, still a little tear-away. From the moment we get her up in the morning to when she goes to bed, she is on the move, running, dancing, chatting and shouting! Difficult to keep up with but lots of fun. 
Things seem to still be going well with the pregnancy but I guess I'm still in the danger zone. Had an 8 week scan at the clinic and all was good. Have another scan on Thurs, when I'll be 10 weeks, so nervously waiting for that.
Had a rather funny/ embarrassing incident at 6 weeks. I had the worst tummy pains I've ever had and I genuinely thought I might by dying. Went to the doctor who was all worried about ectopic. So after a terrifying wait at the EPU, I had a scan and all was well. Apparently it was trapped wind! The doctor doing the scan said "you just need a good fart, girl"! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Nahla happy birthday!    I hope you've had a fab day   like snowy said is flo ok when you have left? Maybe you could stay for a day with them, then only stay a little while the next time & see if he settles? I hope you manage to get something sorted so everyone is happy   x

Ljh happy birthday to you too!    I'm sorry you have felt so ill but you are so close now to meeting your little girl!   x

Snowy I did laugh about the trapped wind!   it sounds like Lizzie is keeping you busy!   I think you must be due around the same time as one of my old clinic buddies Melly who is 10 weeks pregnant with twins   wishing you lots of luck for Thursday     x

Kalm the chicken outfit did make me laugh! Matilda has been dressed up as a rabbit, the hungry caterpillar, a ladybird and a pea pod so far!   she also has a collection of hairbands which so far she is happy to wear   sorry to hear you are still sleep deprived, I do feel very lucky that m goes through the night, she even let me sleep til 8am on Saturday! Your holiday in Devon sounds lovely   x

Smileycat how are your boys getting on? I hope things are going well for you all   x

Qwerkily sorry to hear Frances has struggled a bit with feeding, I hope she starts to gain weight now the tongue tie is sorted, I imagine you must have your hands full with two under two!   x

Wildflower I love that you associate us with bake off   I have been watching but preferred the old series & presenters   how are you & Rose getting on? I hope things are going well for you   x

Amoeba I hope you & calan are doing well & you managed to sort out a job for the new school year, I am still in touch with Lisa my old myomectomy buddy from your due dates thread & it is lovely seeing how her daughter is growing up   x

Beccaboo I hope the birthday celebrations went well yesterday, what an amazing 12 months you have had!   x

Lillie how are you & Noah doing?   x

Sarah it is lovely seeing updates of your two, they are both so photogenic   x

Muchmore how are things with you? I hope you are managing to get time to do your writing & that your heroine had or has a happy ending   I hope you & dh have had some time to yourselves with everything you have been through supporting others   x

Westies I don't know if you still read this thread but I hope things are going well for you   x

Hello to anyone else still reading  

Things are ok here, Lucy had a difficult few weeks & I was worried there wasn't anything more we could do for her but we persevered & with a few weeks of eating cooked mince & chicken & taking her meds she seems to have settled down & although she is still a bit wobbly we have managed to get out on some walks which has been lovely   Matilda was 6 months old at the weekend & has two front teeth coming through now, I am still amazed that she is here!   I am looking into what is involved in becoming a registered childminder as a potential way of earning some money which would be a bit of a change from accountancy!


----------



## Nahla

just a short one for now...

Snowy, fingers crossed for your scan! have you tried sea bands against nausea? Its acupressure bands and worked well for me. 

Amy and Snowy: yes, of course I have tried everything. we had about 10-15 settling in sessions with me staying and then leaving shortly. he always cried until I returned and never wanted to be on her arms. he is just a little boy who wants to stay with mummy 😢. 

One more trial next week with my dad instead of me then we give up, Nele will stay 3 mornings until 2 pm, he will do a playgroup one day with me, the other 2 days I will take him swimming, shopping, to playgrounds etc. 
bye bye gym ... but if I make him happy so be it. 

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi everyone. Lovely to read some updates.  

Nahla, know how you feel with clingy baby! I think they all go through this stage don't they? My
Dylan is very much mummy's boy. He loves cuddles. If we go to groups which we have been to every week he now seems to attach himself to me and won't let me out of sight. Elliot is usually fine although at groups he cottons on that Dylan is getting cuddles and also attaches himself to me! Funny though as leaving them with my mum and dad and they don't mind at all if I'm not there! 

Amy. I'm glad Lucy is well. She is well cared for with you. Wow can't believe your little girlie is 6 months already. Time just goes so fast doesn't it. How is she with the teething? Xx

Snowy, Lizzie sounds like my Elliot. He doesn't stop! It really is full on but as you say, fun! I know what you mean when they hit 1yr old, it's like they are little toddlers already! 
Glad things are progressing well with the pregnancy. That's wonderful news. Wishing you well for the weeks to come. When will due date be? Xx

Kalm, nice to hear you enjoyed a family holiday together. I think the children love to explore and see new places don't they and it sounds like Ethan had a lovely time. I'd like to do a holiday next year with them, in this country. I just can't imagine going away yet! The many things I would have to take!   . But we did say a little short break next year to start with and see how it goes! 
I did get my 3 days at work thank for asking. I start 30th October as took a year off plus some additional holiday. It's on a 3 month trial so must make it work. I think 3 days will be a nice balance and to be honest I think il be more productive over 3 days at work than I would full time! Xx

Ljh. Please to hear all is still going well but sorry to hear of the continued sickness. You've got such a positive attitude with dealing with it as sickness that long must really take its toll! But it's not going to last forever and very soon you will have that longed for bundle of joy in your arms. I can't believe you are 35wks already! Xx

Smileycat, how Are your boys doing? Must be coming up for 1yr too? I think you had them a little after me didn't you? Xx

Muchmore, I love to hear your updates as and when you feel you can post. I hope all is well with
You. Xx

Amoeba, how is calan and yourself? Xx

Sarah, as amy said, love the photos you take of ember and A. They look like the have a great relationship. When are you due back at work? Xx

Querkily, hope the feeding has got better. Dylan took ages to get to grips with feeding and never did latch on to breastfeeding however much I tried. We were told he had slight tongue tie, went to have it sorted to then be told by the consultant she didn't think it was that bad and didn't feel like she could do the
Procedure! Dylan was also not great with the bottle either in early days. Now he eats everything and anything! I'm sure he has hollow legs as he is so small and lean! How Alo with his little sister? 
Xx

Wildflower, how are you? I still watch the bake off and althpugh I prefer the old presenters I still like the
Show. Xx

Hello everyone I've missed. 

Afm, life with two 1yr olds keeps me on my toes. My days are full on but I love it! It will be interesting adding work into the mix in a couple of weeks but sure it will be fine when I get into a routine. My mum and dad are looking after the boys 2 days and DH Mum for 1 day. 
I think I said ages ago Elliot was getting loads of UTI's, well after scans and tests it turns out he has reflux where some of his urine goes back up which caused the infections and his left kidney is badly damaged and only functions 15%. Im not sure if this kidney damage was caused by all the UTI's as they were severe or whether he was born like it. He was definitely born with the reflux issue. Anyway, he is on a daily low dose preventive antibiotics to keep infections away and you wouldn't even know anything was wrong. We are due in clinic later this year and I think they will do a little procedure to fix the reflux problem and hopefully he can come off the antibiotics. Luckily his right kidney is fully functioning, phew! Both boys now interact together which is lovely to see. i love them being this age, it really is fun now and although each stage is a challenge, we get through it! 
Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hello everyone! I've been away from FF for a while, needed a break. There's far too much I've missed for me to do personals but just wanted to say hi and that I'm still reading occasionally and thinking of you all often. We are booked in to go to an adoption info evening next week and hope to get started soon. I have been having issues with anxiety but have started CBT to help. Oh and I have started teaching 1 day a week after a teacher said I was too good to be just a learning support assistant.
Anyway just saying hi and wishing you all all the best. X


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sorry been absent for a while, just haven’t had time to post!

Hope everyone is doing well. Xx  

Sarah you have such photogenic kids ☺ Love the pics of Ember and Auron xx

AFM Calan started walking just over a month ago but his feet still roll and his ankles kind of bend so he’s being referred to podiatry. He walks better in a boot than a shoe and stumbles a lot if in bare feet. He’s a right character and is having a few ‘tantrums’ of throwing his head back and banging it if doesn’t get his own way! He’s so funny too though ☺☺💙😍☺ Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello ladies,

How is everyone. I cant believe we are in December nearly and Christmas is nearly here! Anyone considering putting up their decorations this weekend!? In the past we have always been strict, decs up 12 days before xmas but I said to DH that maybe now the boys are here we start a little earlier! Although, this year, we are wondering where to put the Christmas tree in fear it will be destroyed by little hands within minutes of it going up! We've just bought the boys little Christmas PJ's, they look so cute. 

I am back at work now (easier to log on and do a quick post!). 3 days is a nice balance for work and home life but I really miss Elliot and Dylan on my work days and look forward to my days off. They are such fun now and wish I could look after them full time. Elliot's taking first steps now and Dylan is not far behind but his balance isn't as good so he still moves around furniture. It is funny as they are still so small for their age so Elliot walking looks funny! 
In other news, I am still fitting in the gym and running when I can and did a 10K race end of October, now looking into races for next year. 

I hope everyone is well, think of you all often.

x


----------



## LJH80

Hello, yes tree going up over next few days, I've got all the decs down from the loft just need to get round to doing it, I LOVE Christmas so always start of Dec for me. Aww can't believe you have almost walkers already. And we'll done on the exercise. I'm desperate to start again, I ended up 7lbs less then when I got pregnant after I'd had Bo...some pros to being sick until 37 weeks I guess 😂

Bo is 1 month old today, it's going so fast I just want time to stand still for a while. She is absolutely amazing though, she must be around 7lbs or just over now so still a dinky dot. She is a very good baby and very chilled and I'm loving every second. 

Hope everyone is good?


----------



## CaraJ

Hi guys. Just wanted to let you all know we have officially started the adoption process! We're in stage one which involves a lot of intense, complex paperwork and  a four day course in Jan. Love to all x


----------



## LJH80

That's great news Cara, I'm sending lots of love and best wishes for the next stage. Im sure it's quite complicated and long winded  but will be wonderful when you get your beautiful child/children xx


----------



## KALM

Cara, that’s super news... good luck with the whole process!

We have a xmas tree up this year (didn’t last year as Ethan would just have pulled it over). He is absolutely loving trees wherever we go and when he saw ours all I could hear from upstairs was “wow! Wow! Christmas tree! Wow! Amazin!” Bless him 

Wishing you all a magical festive season.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Cara that is fab news!   One of my lovely ff buddies who had several failed cycles got approved for adoption in November   x

Kalm I bet it is lovely seeing Ethan so excited about Christmas & the lights & decorations this year!   x

Ljh I hope you & Bo are doing well, it’s crazy how quick the time goes!   x

Beccaboo well done with the exercise & 10km, is the Christmas tree surviving Elliot & Dylan? I bet they look so sweet in their Christmas pyjamas   x

Amoeba I hope the podiatry referral went/goes ok, I bet Calan is loving the build up to Christmas this year!   x

Nahla how are things going with you? Is h still around? Is flo happy to go to the childminder now? I hope you are all doing well   x

Snowy how are you doing? You must be coming up to half way now! Is Lizzie exited about getting a new baby sister or is she more interested in Christmas things at the moment?   x

Smileycat how are you & your boys doing? I hope you are all ok   x

Lillie how is Noah? Has he had his 1st birthday?   x

Sarah it is lovely to see pictures of ember & auron on social media, they are so cute!   x

Qwerkily I hope Frances is doing better with feeding now & that alo is enjoying being a big brother   x

Muchmore how are you doing? Have there been many craft projects? How is the writing going? I hope you are ok   x

Wildflower how are you doing? I bet rose is excited about Christmas this year!   x

Hello westies, Maisie, Helen, nickynack & anyone else who might still read  

Sorry for being rubbish at keeping up recently, I get distracted reading the boards I moderate when I log on!   Some of you know that sadly I lost my lovely labrador Lucy at the end of October, it was very sudden & heartbreaking that we couldn’t make her better this time   Matilda is 8 months old now & I am still in awe of her, she makes me smile every day & has got the hang of chocolate advent calendars!   I have had some problems with my stomach since the cs & am having an endoscopy on Tuesday to try & find out what is going on, it will take a couple of hours & be the longest time I have been away from her for ages, I just hope she behaves for my mum!  

Wishing you all a very happy Christmas    xxx


----------



## HelenGB

hey everyone, just thought i would pop my nose in as its been far too long since i came to say hi!
for those of you who aren't in the ** group, and arent aware, i had my weight loss surgery in September *pokes updated sig*
it went really really well and i am doing super well with my weight loss, i have lost nearly 4 stone and am officially under 35 bmi, i can look at another cycle when i am 1 year post op, but i have started a course at the beginning of September which is 3 years long, so i may wait until that is done, ive been putting off doing the course for 7 years as i was hoping i would have a baby, but i think i need to do it now, or i never will. we will see how i feel later on, but no immediate plans just yet. 
i really hope everyone is doing well, i feel bad i havent been about, ive just been so busy prepping myself for surgery, then starting the course, then having to get used to my new digestive system, its a steep learning curve, thats for sure!

ill try and be a bit more present from now, i promise *hugs* love you guys


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sorry I’ve beeb absent but life is just so busy!!!

Cara great news on moving forward with the adoption process and hope it all goes smoothly for you xx

LJH congratulations again on Bo’s birth xx

Hi to everyone 

AFM we continue to have feed/food issues with Calan; he has a very restricted diet but at moment dietician said to keep doing what we’re doing as he’s due to start 6m of hospitalised food challenges from mid January. He had a biomechanics podiatry assessment in January with regards to his ankles; the hv was round yesterday due to other issues going on and she saw how his ankles bend when he’s walking. He doesn’t say much but has a great understanding of language. Really looking forward to Xmas with him this year 😊😊 xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amoeba, Im glad Calan is doing well and its good that he has been referred and checked out with regards his ankles and his diet too. Hope you are looking forward to xmas and have a lovely one. xx

Hi Helen, That's absolutely brilliant regarding the weight loss. You must be so pleased. Sounds like you have a plan of action regarding your course and trying another cycle. xx

Hi Amy, funnily enough the boys haven't touched the Christmas tree. We put it up the corner of the room but its very easily accessible but they just haven't been interested! So I am glad I put it up. They love lights so love their little smiley faces when I tell them I am putting the lights on! So sad about Lucy, you did so much for her. Sorry to hear you've had problems with your stomach. How did the endoscopy go? xx

Kalm, glad Ethan is enjoying xmas. So lovely seeing them get excited isn't it. Im looking forward to that being more so with the boys in the future. Have a lovely Christmas. xx

Cara, Good luck with the adoption process. Love to hear more about it as the process goes on and wish you well as you go through it. xx

LJH, Wow time does fly and so glad you are lovely being a mum to Bo. I still cant believe ive got my boys after all the cycles. I too weigh about 5lbs less than before I got pregnant. I'm putting it down to just being constantly on the go, I just don't sit down during the day...(well I sit down a bit more now Im back to work!) Hope Bo has a lovely first xmas. xx

Merry Christmas everyone else. Hope you all have a lovely one whatever you are doing. xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Merry Christmas all! I am also back at work now but full time. I miss both kids, it's hard work but needs must. I have 3 days off in a row for Christmas (perk of being the boss) so we'll get to spend some time together. Our Christmas tree is up behind the playpen fence 

Ember seems so grown up these days that I'm starting to feel broody again


----------



## CaraJ

Merry Christmas all you lovely clems! DH and I have escaped to Edinburgh for Christmas and are having an amazingly chilled time. We met and married here and like coming back when we need to regroup. We did family visits before coming up and its nice to escape the craziness! We managed to get all out adoption paperwork for stage 1 done before we left so things have been a bit stressy. We now have a projected end date for stage one of 14th Feb which means our approval panel date should be around mid June and if we get passed to adopt we'll move on to matching stage. It could take months from there but I finally feel in control of my journey to parenthood.
Much love and Christmas wishes to everyone !


----------



## Nahla

Halle ladies, 
sorry I have been so busy but read all your news. 

Cara, great that You started the adoption process. Fx it passes quickly and You finally get your LO in 2018

Sarah, I understand... me too I am a bit jealous when I meet a pregnant woman. guess it will never pass. 

helen, yay on having done the op. fx the weight loose clntinues to go smoothly. 

Amoeba, sorry you are still having food issues. a friend of benny has milk and peanut allergy and the milk allergy has almost disappeared until she turned 4. 

Amy, how was the endoscopy? 

Hallo to everyone else... 

afm: Nele and Flo turn 2 in january. they have started to talk, and how much! already 2 word sentences, with using I  and me both. they can walk up and down the stairs all alone although I always am careful when they are tigether as Flo sometimes tries to push Nele down! 
I separated from H in september as I wasnt in love any more. He was sad but we are friends now and he will come christmas to our house for a coffee and to see the children as he says he misses thema lot. 
I am online dating again... 

merry xmas ladies..... xxx


----------



## welshweasel

Happy New Year ladies! It’s been a very long time since I posted here but I check in fairly regularly and it’s been so wonderful to see all of your news. I hope 2018 brings lots of positive news for those of you still seeking to become mummies, whether by birth or adoption. 

I’ve had a crazy year. Tal is 2 later this month and is a complete joy, despite the inevitable tantrums! He’s chatting away in sentences, running round everywhere and is obsessed with books, jigsaws and tractors. I’ve started a new consultant job back in wales, which has been both brilliant and awful, as I’ve had to leave Tal at home with his dad for 3 nights a week. We will all be back together when we move to wales properly in June and long term it should mean a much better quality of life for us all and an improved Work life balance for me. 

And, much to my surprise in all honestly, we’ve decided to try for another one. We’ve got 3 Frosties and have an appointment to go and discuss a FET at the start of Feb.


----------



## Nahla

Welcome back welshweasel... yes, time is flying by. Great to hear Tal is doing well... and fxxx for Your fet!


----------



## KALM

Hi everyone and happy new year!

Welshweasel so lovely to hear from you very best of luck with your FET come Feb and happy birthday to Tal for very soon! I do think it is such a lovely age now, despite the tantrums and upset sometimes when they can’t get their own way! Isn’t it funny how they have their obsessions.. Ethan is totally obsessed with the washing machine and has been since about 8 months. I really thought it would have passed by now... his hoover obsession has calmed down, but the washing machine still remains. Even when we go visit friends often all he can talk about us seeing their washing machine and tumble dryer!

Nahla, I was so sorry to hear that you and H split up  it really felt meant to be from everything you had said. How was xmas with your 3? 

Amoeba, when you say calan starts 6 months of hospitalised food challenges does that mean a lot of hospital stays for him or just day visits? Poor thing. Has he had his podiatry assessment yet? Are you still in the same job at the private school?

Helen, how did you manage at xmas with the new digestive system, was it ok? So glad you’ll now be able to try ivf again once you are at a point with your course that you are ready to.

Cara, xmas in Edinburgh I bet was magical! Not long until the next stage of the adoption process now!

Was the endoscopy ok Amy? Did it find anything that they can then deal with to help you? I’m impressed you still find time to be a board moderator.

LJH, my sister in law is pregnant (yay I will be an auntie for the first time!) and has the nasty sickness that will likely last all the way through. She’s already been in hospital 3 times for iv fluids and she’s only about 14 weeks. I just wondered what tips/advice you might have since you were feeling sick all the way through..

AFM, we had a nice Xmas break, although I did have to do some work during the hols, and work before and after Xmas has been absolutely manic and stressful due to a bid I was working on. Thankfully that just finished this week and I’m taking one day of time off in lieu in a few weeks and can’t wait, I’ve not had 8 hours to myself straight since Ethan was born! Ethan is so chatty (quite often 5 word strings, and this week he said “I spy with my little eye something beginning with washing”. He sings all the time too and knows all the words to several nursery rhyme songs. When he joins in singing with me and matches me word for word it just melts my heart! He also tries to be so helpful too.. today he packed my shopping bag when I went to get a few groceries and he helped me unpack the dish washer. Sleep wise... touch wood... it’s been improving again. He’s now using a duvet not in a sleeping bag and has been doing longer and longer stretches in his own bed. Last night he did 9/5:30 without waking up! One of longest ever. Although he was then wide awake and ready for the day. If he could do that consistently though it would be great and I might finally start getting better sleep! I’m just so nervous that a 2 year sleep regression is going to hit us just as things are getting ok! I found out 2 mums of kids in Ethan’s swimming class also went through Ivf, both at oxford which was first clinic I tried. I don’t think either were on ff though - they missed out!

Hi to everyone else. I’m so glad we still chat here, even if now sporadically.


----------



## Nahla

Kalm, Ethan must be such a lovely boy 😍 thanks for asking about xmas...
well xmas was a bit stressful but lovely. my aunt was here so we were 8 in our house kids included. H also came over for coffee and brought gifts for the children ( their favourites by the way). vtech drums.... 
we are still in contact. he is nice but not the love of my life. 
well, I have had 3 dates since and one was very interesting... to be continued soon, but we all got the flu and the whole family was sick for about a week. its getting better right now just Flo is still quite sick. 
apart from that, nothing new. 
great news you will be an auntie soon...


hi to everyone else ( I cant scroll further back on my phone)

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Welshweasel, Lovely to hear from you and glad all is well with Tal. Good luck on the FET and be lovely to see more clementine babies born! Hope the job and the move works out well. x

Kalm, Love hearing how Ethan is getting on. He sounds really advanced with his words which is great. Dylan's more of a talker (babbler!) than Elliot and I cant wait to have little conversations with them and especially overhearing their little conversations together in time! My mum sent me a video today of Dylan, holding up my very old mobile phone that's in the toy box to his ear and said Hi! I'm glad you are seeing an improvement in Ethan's sleep now.

Nahla, We have had one cold after another here too. They just pick up things so quickly don't they. We seem to have one healthy week then the next, colds hit us all again! When do your two turn 2?

Hi everyone else. Im guessing the first of all the clementine babies are about to/already have turned two. It's crazy how fast time seems to go. My two are 15months. Elliot walks around and is very quick! Dylan is still crawling, I think he might be a while yet to walk. Sometimes I do worry and wonder why he isn't walking yet but I'm sure I am just being a worried mum and overthinking everything. He climbs, pulls himself up on furniture and even side steps holding on, climbs stairs etc, but doesn't stand unaided. he is on tiptoes a lot but he does go flat foot occasionally. I guess he is just going to be a slow walker and maybe I need to consider he was premature. Also, maybe his babbling means he will talk before he can walk! haha

xx


----------



## Nahla

Beccaboo, yes you are right, Flo and Nele will be 2 this saturday! 
just a quick note re walking: my eldest learned to walk with 17 months, Flo with 14 and Nele with 12 months. All within normal range, so try not to worry too much. does he walk along furniture yet? 

sorry, I am tired.... 

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nahla, Ah, happy birthday to Flo and Nele for Saturday.  Have you planned anything nice for them?
Thanks, that's reassuring to know. Yes he cruises around furniture (more side steps than one foot in front of other) and has strength in his legs so I guess he will take steps and gain more balance in his own time. 
I think we've discovered Elliot's cold symptoms are more teething symptoms as he has been up and down this week. One minute clingy and whimpering the next he off playing with his toys. I read they get their molar teeth around this age. Poor little thing.  

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Happy new year to you all, sorry I’ve been quiet but got wiped out by the flu! 😫😢 

Nahla happy 2nd birthday to Flo and Nele for Saturday. X

Beccaboo can’t believe the boys are 15m already, yet to the walking and cruising x 

Kalm sounds like Ethan is doing so well xx

Welshweasel everything crossed for your fet xx

Hi to everyone else    

Calan is becoming quite the headbanger - his forehead is covered in bruises and just as it all clears up he bashes his head off a chair/door/wall; apparently to do with frustration as can’t vocalise anything. He shouts Mum and kind of babbles but almost no words. He has had his foot check done and he is to get orthotic insoles as he’s profoundly flat footed (more pronounced than they usually see in a child of his age) plus my brother and nephew wear orthotic insoles for same reason so they think no point wasting time with little man. Monday brings the milk challenge in hospital, so we’ll be there about 5hrs and they slowly increase the amount of cows milk until he drinks a cup...I’m petrified as he broke out in hives from touch contact with milk in early December, but will see how it goes 🤔🤔


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Helen massive congratulations on the weight loss!   well done on starting the course, I hope you are enjoying it & wish you lots of luck when you return to treatment   x

Amoeba sorry to hear Calan has issues with his feet, I hope the milk challenge goes well tomorrow   x

Beccaboo it sounds like your boys are doing really well, I bet it is really lovely seeing them together, you must be so proud of them   x

Sarah it must be hard being back at work but I hope you get to enjoy plenty of family time on your days off   x

Cara escaping to Edinburgh with dh for Christmas sounds lovely, I hope things continue to progress with the adoption & it isn’t too stressful   x

Nahla sorry to hear about you & h separating, I hope everyone is fully recovered from the flu now & look forwards to hearing about your online dating   x

Welshweasel it must be really hard leaving tal when you are away for work   I bet you are looking forwards to moving to wales so you are all together, wishing you lots of luck with your fet   x

Kalm great that Ethan is slowly improving with his sleep, I can’t even imagine what it must have been like for you   He sounds like such a sweet little boy   x

Snowy I hope pregnancy is being kind to you with Lizzie to look after   x

Hello to anyone else still reading  

The endoscopy & abdominal ultrasound both came back all clear which is good news but it means they don’t know what is causing the discomfort & therefore nothing can be done, they did say it might be muscle or nerve damage which may or may not get better!   fortunately m is quite cute & worth any discomfort the c-section may have caused!   she is just about crawling now, loves being in the sling when we go out for dog walks & thinks it is funny to feed the dog from her high chair!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Just a quick one for Beccaboo - Auron didn't take his first unaided steps until he was 18 months old, and wasn't really walking until 19.5-20 months. No physical issues, he just wasn't ready. Ember is 14 months now and cruising/wobbly steps holding hands but hasn't let go yet either.


----------



## Beccaboo

Thanks Sarah, guess we just see other friends babies walking and worry when ours aren’t doing something. That’s reassured me, sure he will get there in his own time. He’s a speedy crawler though! How’s life back at work now? 
Xx

Any, glad the endoscopy went ok and all is clear. I hope the discomfort you are getting does start getting better. Your little girl is certainly very cute.  

Amoeba, lovely to hear from you. How was Mondays milk challenge. Some of my Mum friends babies have milk allergies and some of them are now introducing dairy again but it’s a very slow process. Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo strangely he passed the challenge. So took 7oz cows milk, over the space of 2hrs with nothing more than a few blotches appear. However his eczema later flared, lots of tummy pain and dodgy nappies followed 😫 kept some dairy in his diet for a few days with butter on toast etc but by second day hives appeared and his face was so itchy he scratched it. Spoke with allergy nurse yesterday and she agreed I should stop giving him it until she spoke with paed. Paed says to start milk ladder again which I have no issue with BUT he needs to be reaction free for the soya challenge on 19th Feb 🤔 might try phoning and speaking to nurse again as to what happens with the soya challenge if he is reacting to milk ladder - am all confused!!! 😮🤔🤔🤔🤔. As for walking the boys will get there, some from when Calan was born were walking at 10m and one has only just taking first tentative steps at 18m. They say it’s only something  to look into if not walking by 2yrs, he’ll get there in his own time x

Amy glad endoscopy went ok and all clear given xx

Hi to everyone else  xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello lovely clementines!
Well it's been a while  I can't believe I haven't checked in or posted since August!
So here goes:
Amy ... I am pleased to know the endoscopy didn't show anything problematic, but I do so hope the pain goes. I'm sure M is more than worth it but pain isn't much fun, is it. And how ate you getting on as a one dog family? I was sad to hear about Lucy. Do you have plans for a second dog
Cara, I was delighted to read you've started the adoption process, and I hope the anxiety is shifting a bit through the CBT. I can well imagine it helps to feel more in control and like you're working towards something attainable. 
Helen! How lovely to hear from you! I was back at Harry Potter world in Florida in August and thought of you  Massive well done on the weight loss journey. And I hope the course is enjoyable and useful. 
Lillie, good to know Noah is still well and progressing! 
LJH, congratulations on the birth of Bo, and I hope you're feeling far healthier and less sick now. 
Kalm ... oh no! 18 month sleep regression  I hope you're back to a few 7 hours stretches each week again. 
Nahla, I'm glad you and H are still friends. I hope the new love interest from the dating site is progressing well 
Amoeba, calan's milk issues sound confusing. I so hope you get to the bottom of it soon. 
Smiley, I hope the boys are well ... especially Cam. 
Becca boo, how are your boys 15 months already! It's mad  I hope the work Life balance is going well for you. 
Snowy, massive congratulations on being pregnant again. I hope second trimester is less unpleasant. 
Welsh, absolutely brilliant to hear from you too! All the best for February and the FET conversations. 
And wildflower ... I hope you and DH and Rose are in good form. 
Qwerkily, wishing you all kinds of strength and energy for the two little ones  
Sarah, I really hope Ember is giving you and DW more chance to sleep now  
Ok ... I am bound to have forgotten someone! I'm so sorry if I have. It's amazing to have so many of you still popping up here  
AFM ... well ... it's been a busy few months with work. On the whole I feel better than I did last summer. I think I am getting more used to the thought of maybe not having a child. DH and I still don't feel adoption is right for us and that's ok really. I wouldn't want to do it and it be wrong. 
My first book is published next month ... not the novel but the one I wrote for the Christian publisher back in 2016. I spoke at a conference this weekend and sold 60 copies before it's even officially out, so that was encouraging  
I'm busy writing the next one for the same publisher now, as well as still working on the novel, so it's odd to suddenly need to promote the first one, which I haven't really thought about for over a year. But it's all a good learning curve. 
My cousin who had a failed IVF in August did a FET in November but that was unsuccessful too sadly. It's been weird but nice to be able to support her a bit and help her think through options. 
We had my dad with us over new year and it was a bit hard work as he has a sort of Alzheimer's condition. And my mum is moving to live near us, just because she doesn't want to live in London anymore, so she is currently staying at our house 3 days a week. So there's lots going on. 
I still have not much idea about the future, but I feel less sad than I did, and for that I am grateful. This is such a long and life changing journey, isn't it, no matter what the outcome. 
And on that philosophical note I should head to bed. Love you all! 😍


----------



## Nahla

Hallo ladies, 
it has been a while since somebody posted on here... 
Muchmore, glad to hear You are coping better now with the situation. What a success with Your book! Many congratulations... who knows one day You will be famous and we all are glad to know You😊
Amoeba, what a confusion with all those challenges. I hope You sorted it. A friend of my son used to have a milk allergy too and it disappeared when she was 4 years old, so there is hope. Well, her peanut allergy is still strong though. 
Amy, I got very strong pIn in the scar, deep down on one side, I thought I had an abscess or the scar was opening. About a month after the cs. Turned out it was just one stitch very tight and all disappeared when the stitches dissolved with time. Pain was horrible, and I can tolerate pretty mich...

Beccaboo, does Dylan walk yet? 

afm: we are planning 3 new rooms for the kids plus bathroom under the roof so I get my own apoartement with own kitchen/living room/bathroom and my parents too. We are too close right now with the twins in my living room. next week we go on ski holidays to Austria for 10 days. 
Nele and Flo are so grown up, they went horse riding twice with Benny and love it. 

xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Nahla it sounds like nele & flo are doing really well   did you manage to sort anything out with flo going to the childminder? how exciting that you are planning extension work so you have your own apartment   I hope you have a lovely skiing holiday   x

Muchmore how did the book launch go? Selling 60 copies before it was even released is very impressive   has your mum found anywhere closer to you? I hope the move goes well, it must be tough for all the family with your dad being ill   I’m glad you are feeling less sad about the future   x

Amoeba I hope the soya challenge went well, it does sound complicated but hopefully the allergies are something Calan will grow out of   x

Beccaboo how are Elliot & Dylan doing? M is crawling & although she loves to pull herself up to standing she is showing no interest in trying to walk whereas my nieces didn’t really bother with crawling & just wanted to go straight to walking, like you say every child is different   x

Hello to anyone else still reading, I hope you are all doing ok  

M was 11 months old today, it’s crazy how fast it has gone!   We have been getting out for lots of lovely dog walks, m is happy to nap in the sling & daisy (my 6 year old labrador) loves walking in the fields by the river   my stomach still doesn’t feel right, I have a follow up appointment at the hospital at the end of the month so will see what they say. Sorry for being rubbish at posting, I check in quite a lot but get distracted with the threads I moderate!  

xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello CCs! Long time no post...

I’ve just come back on here to look something up and thought I’d say hello. I haven’t read through any posts so have no idea what you’re all up to but just hope everyone is happy in whatever situation you find yourself in.

Lots of love, Westies xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all. Sadly our adoption agency have decided we cannot continue with the adoption process. Their decision is based around my husband having aspergers and their concerns over his ability to adapt to change. We have a case for discrimination which we may raise if we have enough fight in us. But not yet. We may be able to find another agency but it's gonna be way harder now and I don't know if I can cope again. We may have to face up to the fact that we're not going to be parents. 
I will be leaving FF in a week or so as I need to focus on me and DH as we recover and build our lives back away from all things infertility. I may be back in the future but for now I need a clean break.
Good luck to all you CCs and baby CCs. 
Cx


----------



## Amy76

Oh Cara I’m so sorry, that’s heartbreaking   you & your husband have been through so much & I really hope you can both move forwards to a happy future together  xxx

Hello Westies   it’s nice to hear from you, how are you doing? I really hope things are going well for you   xxx

Muchmore I think of you often & hope life is being kind to you   xxx

I hope everyone else is doing ok   xxx


----------



## Nahla

Oh Cara, sad news! I really hope You can sort things out and find a way to be happy for the rest of Your life, with or without children. 
the best of luck to You xx 

Westies... how are You? 

Amy, no more childminder atm. The twins stay at home until Kindergarden which starts in September. Atm we are going to 4 different playgroups, one in the forest, 2 in kindergarten and one with crafty stuff. 
next weekend is Bennys bday, we will be 14 kids and I rent a bouncing castle for the garden. 

hallo to everyone else... 

xx


----------



## wildflower

Hello lovely CCs

Cara - I did respond to your post on social media but just to say again how sorry I am about this latest news. So much to say but so much of it sounds clumsy and total garbage. Praying you will find some moments of goodness in amongst the grief. My heart goes out to you xxx

Westies - how lovely of you to pop by to say hello, it has been ages and I think of you whenever I think of the CCs. What happened with your job sitation? I would love a life update xxx

Amy - your amazing little girl is a beauty. I hope your tummy starts to feel better. Does it hurt all the time? My stomach muscles still feel weird after the cs (almost 6 years ago!) but only really when I stress the muscles x

Nahla, Kalm, Amoeba - it's lovely seeing photos of your kids on the social media group. It hurts my head a bit matching your real names back to your FF handles, but I *think* I remember who is who  

Helen - your news was such a joy and weirdly came on the same day for a similar natural miracle from my other lovely FF group. It just was such a joyful day and two longed for miracles. PS - I do love a bump update xx

Muchmore - thank you for catching us up on you, it is so nice to have that check in every now and again. I'm sorry for your cousin, is she thinking of going any further? I think your last few sentences were so on the money for all of us wherever we are. We are always changed by the FF journey whatever the outcome. 

Amoeba - good to hear that Calan passed the milk challenge - do you know more now about where he is at?

Sarah - how is your lovely family doing? Ember looks like a firecracker.

Welsh - are you in to fet mode by now? Have I missed any news?

Snowy - I hope all is good with you xxx

Beccaboo - how are Elliot and Dylan doing? They must have passed the 18 month mark by now! Sometimes 

KALM - how is the sleep going now? Do you feel like you are able to get enough now? Rose only really started sleeping though since starting school after turning 4 and even now will have little phases of waking in the night and coming through to our bed. But mostly she sleeps well and I've become completely adjusted to long sleeps and lie ins - I'm not sure when I will be ready to set me alarm again as sleeping until past 7 is a joy every day it happens! 

afm - We are good. DH and I have had a bit of a rollercoaster winter with marriage stuff. It is amazing that after almost 15 years of marriage we are still working out how to communicate. It isn't all perfect but I think we sorted out some things, but only after it almost got to breaking point. It is one of those thing where the pressure of a child and lacking communication skills are not a good recipe for a solid relationship. One thing that does amaze me - and I'm sure this isn't true of all couples - how close the FF journey brought us before pg and how much having a baby pushed our relationship to almost breaking point. 

Rose is lovely, delightful and fun. She has the odd phase of being angry and unpleasant but that doesn't last forever. She is really getting so grown up now. Almost 6!

I don't think about infertility often. I sometimes think that having one child is in fact a win (for example after visiting a noisy house full of fighting siblings). But sometimes I feel sad about not having another. A few weeks ago DD said to me, just as she headed in to school, "Am I ever going to have a brother or sister". There wasn't time to process the question or talk about it so I just said "almost certainly not" and I headed to work feeling like I was about to burst in to tears. Before I had DD I thought it inconceivable that someone with a child could be sad about infertility - if you have a kid what is there to be sad about!? So I surprise myself sometimes with this sadness. And the sadness is mostly for DD and what she misses out on. 
Anyway, it is fine, it is mostly - 95% -  good.

I'm in another lovely FF group which got together on a due date thread for when our miracles were due back in 2012. And in the last few months two lovely miracles have happened. One was a couple who had some far-fetched last-chance type treatment, they got one decent embie and she is now 6 month pregnant. And the other was a couple who have been trying for years and years, they have their almost 6 year old and a bfp-then-mc from around when I was cycling with you guys. Just a few weeks ago they got their miracle natural bfp. It is amazing and gives me hope for miracles. Not everyone gets one I know, and the hope isn't for me - after 10 years with no contraception I have quite given up on that dream - but for some of people that magic moment is still to come.

Happy bank holiday weekend to all of you
xxx


----------



## Nahla

wildflower... yes, true, me too I am struggling to match the ff names with the real ones! 
well, Rose seems to be a lovely child. But I can feel Your sadness for her being a single child. That was the main reason for me to try with donor sperm after having split up my relationship. I desperately wanted Benny not to stay alone. And, yes, it is exhausting and I sometimes wish all 3 of them to the moon, but then there are those moments when all play nicely together or kiss each other or when Nele says to Flo who has fallen over: Wait, dont panic, I help You... and gives him her hand to pull him up and kisses his knee that hurts...then I feel I have made the right decision. 
Well, I really, really hope for all of You who hope for a miracle, that it may happen. You all deserve it. 

this weekend Benny turned 5. We had a great party with a bouncy castle... 13 kids and all played nicely without accidents or meltdowns. 

All the best to all of You 

xx


----------



## HelenGB

Hi ladies, I couldn’t find a new board so I’m assuming everyone still uses this one? But it’s not been posted on in forever so please someon let me know if there is another somewhere?

Anyhoo update: baby arrived at the end of last month, just over a week overdue, ended up with an emergency csection as he had his umbilical cord over his shoulder and in between his legs so wasn’t gonna come out on his own, we’ve been trying so hard with BFing but keeping his weight up has become an issue so we are having to top up with formula. But other than that we are doing well.

Hope everyone is doing well *hugs & baby dust all round*


----------



## Amy76

Helen massive congratulations on the arrival of your baby boy! What's his name? Hooray for another clementine baby!       
This is still the right board, it just seems very quiet now, a bit like the rest of the site since the new owners took over 
Sorry to hear you are having trouble with breastfeeding  I really struggled too, my daughter wasn't interested in having milk & my supply was rubbish, we ended up back in hospital because she lost so much weight & tried combination feeding but eventually switched to just formula, breastfeeding is great for those it works for but as long as the baby is loved, looked after & fed that is the most important 

What fabulous news, I hope everyone else is ok 

Amy xxx


----------



## HelenGB

Hi Amy! Oh good I’m glad I’m in the right place, shame the boards aren’t as lively as they used to be.

We named him Ethan and he’s just perfect.


----------



## Amy76

That’s a lovely name, your profile picture is so cute  
It is a real shame it’s so quiet now, I think we were really lucky with how busy it was when we were all cycle buddies & how supportive everyone was  

xxx


----------



## HelenGB

Thank you xx

Yes we were super lucky


----------



## Nahla

Helen, massive congratulations!! What a lovely name. dont worry about bf, I bf Benny but not the twins and all 3 are fine. 
Just to let You know... we do have a ******** thread, its much easier to post and follow the posts on there and also to share pictures. 
I dont remember who set it up and could add You... let me know if You- or anyone else is interested, I will post it there...

We are all fine, Nele had her tonsillotomy in september and was really ill afterwards. 
now the twins are doing settling in sessions in kindergarten and I cant wait to have some me-time after 5 1/2 years with always children around me. 
the 3children were christened in september, it was a lovely family event. 

take care every one

xx


----------



## HelenGB

Yea I was in the social media group, but I’ve since quit that site, I found it more drama than it was worth! Not the group but everything else 

In terms of BFing I love the bond it gives us and I actually really enjoy it, I know a fed baby is more important than the type of feeding but for me breastfeeding is really important, but I’m fairly happy combo feeding for now


----------



## HelenGB

I’m glad you’re gonna get some ‘me time’ soon xx

I can’t wait for Ethan’s christening, we managed to find DHs christening gown which his dad, granny and great granny were all christened in as well so it’s around 112 years old and a proper family heirloom


----------



## Snowy white1

Big Congrats Helen and great name. Hope you’re not too sleep deprived and enjoying lots of baby cuddles. 

I also found bf hard, both times! Ended up combi feeding them both but Annabel has had 95% breast milk, 5% formula. With Lizzie I suspect it was the opposite!

Hope everyone else is doing well. 
All is fine with me. Lizzie is a bubbly, funny toddler who is a great big sister (which surprised me as she’s quite a diva!). Annabel is a much easier baby than Lizzie was and thankfully also sleeps well (for now... don’t want to jinx it).
I’m enjoying being a mum of two and actually enjoying it all a lot more the second time around. Only a couple of months left of maternity leave left so going to make the most it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KALM

Hey Helen! Fab name choice, but then of course I am biased since that is my boy’s name too  Glad you are doing well. 

Have you had support from breastfeeding network or la leche league? Lack of BF support is a big issue in this country but it is out there if you look and they can really help. Keep up the breastfeeding, and pump too if you can, because if you want to keep breastfeeding introducing formula is likely to also dwindle your own supply. I know you left ** but there is a really supportive Breastfeeding Yummy Mummies group on there and many talk of low supply but often eventually resolve issues. It can be down to issues with baby, like tongue tie (which can be hard to diagnose, it’s not always straightforward), and a trip to a cranial osteopath for baby can also work wonders too. I was amazed how much that helped my neice and sister in law with their breastfeeding. As you might guess I’m a huge BF advocate so just message me anytime if you need support. I’m still actually breastfeeding my Ethan!! Not a lot but some. I never thought I would be at this age, and I don’t think I’ll go fully to natural term weaning as I’m getting to the point I’m ready to stop our journey, but actually it’s been the most natural thing in the world to keep going so long, and when he’s poorly or teething it’s just a magic painkiller and comforter!


----------



## HelenGB

Hi KALM, thanks, it’s a name I’ve loved a long time and the only name DH and I could agree on!
I’ve had a lactation consultant come out to see me as well as attending a BF support group every Wednesday but the advise is always so conflicting and I always seems to be one step forward and 2 steps back. Everytime I think we’re making headway with the BF I find he’s lost weight again and have to up his formula to higher than it was previously. 

For me it’s really important to BF as much as I can and even if I always have to also formula feed I’ll never stop offering him the breast.


----------



## Beccaboo

Congratulations Helen, that’s wonderful news and great name. 
I’m glad all is going well. It’s so lovely to hear of more clementine babies being born. 

Hope everyone is well. Do love seeing
Pics of our little ones on our group. They grow up so fast. 
We are all doing wel here although I’ve got fussy toddlers with food (actually correct that one fussy toddler) who at the moment will only eat yoghurt and custard! It’s so frustrating! Today Elliot’s had no savoury food. Will not eat anything I suggest. I’m running out of ideas! I try pretending somethings mine, trying new things, old things! Anyone else got fussy toddlers!? 
Xx


----------



## Nahla

Beccaboo, for my children, if nothing goes foodwise, its always spaghetti bolognese, ravioli, Pizza, corncob or chicken nuggets... Benny had a phase where he rarely liked anything... scrumbled eggs are also an option too. 
and from time to time they all like HIPP menus ( the heart shaped bols)... and they all like cucumber too. 
Nele actually eat chicken nuggets every day and Flo does not like cheese and bread so no pizza, lasagne etc for him and always lunch-type meals twice daily. I will be happy once they eat lunch in kindergarden as I then will have to provide just one hot meal daily... 

Helen, at the time Benny was little I thought it would be the end of the world if bf didnt work. now I see things much more relaxed and wish I had enjoyed life with a baby ( and with just one baby!!) a little more... but I was full of worries... his hypotonia, physiotherapy, I was afraid he would never learn to walk!! and the bf things...the milk pumping.... looking back I could have had an easy life. 

KALM, wow you are still bf? respect!!! I finally was happy when that was past. And I am happy they all spend at least 2-3 hours a day in kindergarten... I love them all so much but I love some me time as well. 

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Huge congratulations Helen xxx 😊😊😊😊     I couldn’t breastfeed A’s didn’t make any milk so Calan was formula fed from the beginning. Hope the support group and lactation specialist can help with Ethan’s feeding xx 

Hope everyone is doing well; sorry not on here much now xx 

Calan is totally at the terrible 2 stage - tantrum central in my house 🙈🙈 He has speech delay and hypermobility as well as still dealing with his multiple allergies but he is such a character sometimes it’s like he’s been here before; he’s so switched on and understands every little thing being said. His laugh is so infectious though 😁😂😂


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful little boy, Helen! You are doing a cracking job on the breastfeeding front; it is so difficult, particularly in the early days/weeks. I hope it gets easier for you. I breastfed Ember until she was 14/15 months old but Auron for only 6 weeks; different babies, different challenges.

Beccaboo, on the food front, Auron is four and a half and still particularly fussy. He drives me nuts most days. He won't eat wet food really, so anything with a sauce is a no go. Try eating food with no sauce for week  no chilli, curry, cottage pie, any kind of pasta with sauce, no gravy on your roast, stews, casseroles, soup - all out. We tend to cook separately for the kids and they eat at 'teatime' (4-5pm) before I get home from work, then we have adult dinner time at 7pm once they've gone to bed because they don't eat what we do. Ember is usually happy to give it a good go but Auron not so much. I've tried everything! They have way too many beige meals for my liking.

Ember turns 2 this week... how did that happen?!


----------



## HelenGB

Thanks ladies x

I guess raising kids is the challenge that never ends, but I already know it’s so worth it!

My nephew is so food fussy, he won’t eat anything that’s heated at all, only cold finger food. Which is funny as his older sister will eat literally anything and has a very adult palate, her fave food is olives


----------



## welshweasel

Happy New Year ladies, just wanted to pop on to say a belated congratulations to Helen, hope you’re doing ok and enjoying Ethan. 

Our first FET back in March failed, we then had an embryo fail to thaw successfully and had our final embryo put back in May. I’m delighted to be almost 36 weeks pregnant and due to have a section in just over 2 weeks!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Welshweasel congratulations, how exciting that there will be another clementine baby very soon!  

Helen I hope things are going well with Ethan & you had an amazing 1st Christmas with him  

Beccaboo sorry to hear you have a fussy eater, Matilda is really quite uninterested in food, she has had tonsillitis twice in the last couple of months which seems to have made things worse & she didn’t eat anything other than ice pops for a while, I even worked out that she would need to have around 50 a day to meet the recommended calorie intake!   I hope things improve for you soon  

Hello anyone else who still reads, it’s so quiet on ff now which is such a shame for those going through treatment   
It makes me realise how lucky I was to meet you all when we were cycle buddies  

xxx


----------



## Nahla

welshweasel just saw your post... lo must be there meanwhile... huge congratulations, I hope You are fine??!! 
is it a boy or a girl and whats his/her name?  
we sre doing well, the twins just had their 3rd birthday, have settled well in kindergarden and had a great birthday party with 15 kids in a soft play house. 
My big boy is in his last year of kindergarten and starts school in september. hehas become quite a big boy... 

hugs to all of You


----------



## Nahla

cc


----------



## KALM

Welsh weasel, I just logged in here for the first time in ages and saw your news! How terribly exciting! Do hope you and little one no. 2 are all doing well!!  One of my first cycle buddies just had her no. 2 ... she kept the news totally quiet on ******** so people who didn’t see her in real life didn’t know she was expecting..I was never so surprised to just suddenly see a new baby post! But so very happy for her, like I am for you.. once you’ve been on this journey and know how hard it can be, every successful birth as a result of IVF just seems something to be extra thankful for! 

Nahla.. I always think it’s funny I had no concept of soft play until Ethan was born. He just LOVEs it! We went to one in his 3rd birthday too.. it’s such a fairly new one, at a lovely farm shop and animal place, nice and clean etc.. He had a ball! I can’t believe I have a 3 year old now.. he’s growing so fast!

Helen, how are you getting on?

Beccaboo, has the food situation got any better? I read so many posts on ** groups I’m on about fussy eating kids. Quite a lot of people were recommending a group called Mealtime Hostage, it might be worth checking out? Ethan went through quite a fussy phase but lately he’s been doing a lot better and eating things he wouldn’t before. It’s always amazing when he announces “thank you mummy that was delicious!” 

Amy, how is all the moderating on ff going? I wonder why it got so quiet.. I’ve always been so thankful for this resource and all you guys I met through it!


----------



## welshweasel

So I had another little boy on 22nd January. We called him Iolo and he’s now 12 weeks old. Time is flying this time round and Tal is loving being a big brother. I feel hugely blessed with my family and remain in awe of the wonders of ivf.


----------



## Nahla

Hi Ladies, 
welshweasel, huge congratulations on Your second miracle baby!!!
to me it seems unreal too, especially when I think that my twins have been frozen 😳
enjoy Your family life... 

Kalm, I think it has become quiet because we all got our babies at different times. And because ******** is much easier to keep contact through... for me with my first son there was quite a huge group ( more than 30) who joined ******** group. we all are still there a lot and discuss all problems we have and have become real virtual friends. we even have met each other in real life. but its different. with the twins, I needed less support as I have already experience with my first baby. then I have less time... and last but not least all of You have children of a different age. 
despite all this I love getting updates and I love to lookat the pictures on ******** and I am soo grateful for at the support in those difficult times. 

afm: my twins are 3 and my big boy is 6 now, about to start school. still cant believe it sometimes... 
xx


----------

